# Da poco ho saputo che..



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
Tra alti e bassi come tutti ma con tanta complicità anche sessuale arriviamo a fine agosto di quest'anno. Nel letto mi dice di avermi tradito qualche anno prima senza farmi nomi e io ovviamente dopo una marea di domande e facendo mente locale al periodo in cui poteva essere accaduto le ho fatto il suo nome senza avere risposta ed è stata la conferma. 
Lui è stata la persona più amica e complice che mai avevo avuto, una complicità assoluta, un fratello gemello. Sono stato investito da un tir,lui che era sempre con me e a cui dicevo tutto anche di lei che mi uccide a questo modo?? E lei, la piccina di sanissimi valori di cui conoscevo le sfaccettature meglio di sua madre??? No, non così.
 Non è tutto, sapete dove si incontravano quando uscivo di casa x andare al mio ufficio? A casa mia. Ma che cazzo di coinvolgimento c' è stato per arrivare a tanto e farla durare 8 mesi? Farmi questa porcata non bastava? No, sul mio letto cazzo!!!Ed io dove cazzo ero??
Ho due figli 18 e 10 anni. Loro non sanno, spero non sapranno mai. Da agosto sto cercando di perdonarle questa cosa,  ma solo xchè è accaduta anni fa e xchè lei mi ha detto di non essere stata forte di testa, si era inamorata di lui. Mio malgrado a parole sono diventato molto aggressivo nei suoi confronti e mi spaventa in quanto sono sempre stato una persona pacata. Ogni ricordo di cose accadute in quel periodo glielo rinfaccio...e faccio male lo so.
Ripenso continuamente alle cose che abbiamo vissuto dopo questo tradimento e vedo tante falsità.Non guardare  una donna xchè lei è tutto x te.
 Perdonatemi, avevo solo necessità di dire a qualcuno questa merda che sto vivendo dentro...


----------



## ferita (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...



Ma che te lo ha detto a fare???
Mah....


----------



## danielacala (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Benvenuto

Comprendo, la rabbia, la sfiducia. .tutto. 

Lei ti ha confessato un tradimento che
poteva benissimo tacere...
forse ti ha fatto del male parlandone. .
a quel punto aveva  già chiuso la relazione...
quando una donna ti ama veramente tanto..forse non vuole ombre...supera il dolore ....non recriminare
non tradire per vendetta. .Lei non è perfetta
MA È MOLTO PIÙ VERA DI PRIMA.
Baci


----------



## lolapal (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto!
Sicuramente il dolore è tanto, ma sono d'accordo: poteva tacere, visto che non te ne sei mai reso conto. Parti da questo punto di vista, nessuno è perfetto e tutti facciamo degli errori.

OT, ma non molto: dalle esperienze che stanno venendo fuori ultimamente, mi rendo conto che le storie esclusive di lunga data arrivano sempre a un punto del genere: o lui o lei hanno la curiosità di provare cosa significa un altro/a. A questo punto mi viene da pensare che sia fisiologico, non so, perché siamo tutti più o meno della stessa generazione, con matrimoni molto simili.
Adesso non mi linciate, non dico sia giusto tradire, pensavo al desiderio, semplicemente al desiderio e a cercare un modo per calmarlo o soddisfarlo, un modo che sia indolore per tutti. Sicuramente c'è da lavorare su se stessi e bisogna rendersi conto che non siamo statici, ma dinamici, che si può (magari si deve) cambiare, crescere, migliorarsi e non cercare la via di fuga più semplice. E bisogna cercare di crescere e cambiare insieme se si ha la volontà di rimanere insieme...

:smile:


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Comprendo, la rabbia, la sfiducia. .tutto.
> 
> ...


pensa che invece io la credevo perfetta. La donna che è cresciuta con me e che fa questo col mio migliore amico...hai colto il segno, ho avuto del tempo per pensare di vendicarmi col tradimento, ma so già che ci starei peggio di prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Ti ha spiegato perché ti ha raccontato tutto ora a distanza di tempo? Comprendo il tuo smarrimento e la tua rabbia tradito con un amico e soprattutto nella tua casa.. Mi sembra di capire che comunque hai già deciso di salvare il vostro matrimonio. Tua moglie dovrà farsi carico dei tuoi momenti no


----------



## morfeo78 (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Benvenuto!

Avrei un paio di note da fare.
Una nota positiva perché è stata lei a "confessare" e non dopo essere stata scoperta. 
Nota negativa..... perché diavolo te l'ha detto se era una cosa finita da anni senza strascichi? Per lavarsene la coscenza???


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Benvenuto!
> 
> Avrei un paio di note da fare.
> Una nota positiva perché è stata lei a "confessare" e non dopo essere stata scoperta.
> Nota negativa..... perché diavolo te l'ha detto se era una cosa finita da anni senza strascichi? Per lavarsene la coscenza???


Me lo ha confessato perche da anni eravamo in periodo su e credeva che potessi capirla. Ma come capire una cosa del genere?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha spiegato perché ti ha raccontato tutto ora a distanza di tempo? Comprendo il tuo smarrimento e la tua rabbia tradito con un amico e soprattutto nella tua casa.. Mi sembra di capire che comunque hai già deciso di salvare il vostro matrimonio. Tua moglie dovrà farsi carico dei tuoi momenti no


Si Fiammetta, sto cercando di salvare il salvabile, è accaduto tanto tempo fa ma fa male da morire lo stesso se pensi a cosa ho vissuto con loro quel periodo e le colpe che mi do x non essere riuscito a capire niente.
Vero, lei si sta facendo carico dei miei tantissimi momenti no...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Me lo ha confessato perche da anni eravamo in periodo su e credeva che potessi capirla. Ma come capire una cosa del genere?


Ciao e e benvenuto! !!!
Il problema secondo me e' che se ne era innamorata.  Questo poteva non dirlo....la coscienza se la sarebbe pulita lo stesso...
Pero Concordo con morfeo. Ha confessato. 
Sai quante donne o uomini vorrebbero vorrebbero pensare di poter confessare? 
Cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Questo è pulirsi la coscienza. Motivo in piú se era un periodo su. Non hasaputo vivere con il rimorso causandoti del dolore inutile ed evitabilissimo.
Posso ancge capire che dopo tanti anni e avendo avuto solo te ha ceduto a una tentazione ma poi visto che ti ama il minimo era convuvere da sola con il rimorso.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ciao e e benvenuto! !!!
> Il problema secondo me e' che se ne era innamorata.  Questo poteva non dirlo....la coscienza se la sarebbe pulita lo stesso...
> Pero Concordo con morfeo. Ha confessato.
> Sai quante donne o uomini vorrebbero vorrebbero pensare di poter confessare?
> Cosa vuoi fare?


Ma che se ne era innamorata me lo ha detto, non lo avrebbe mai fatto per sesso. Mi ha anche detto che lo ha lasciato xchè si è resa conto che amava me e che ci stava male nel farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma che se ne era innamorata me lo ha detto, *non lo avrebbe mai fatto per sesso. *Mi ha anche detto che lo ha lasciato xchè si è resa conto che amava me e che ci stava male nel farlo.


No eh?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è pulirsi la coscienza. Motivo in piú se era un periodo su. Non hasaputo vivere con il rimorso causandoti del dolore inutile ed evitabilissimo.
> Posso ancge capire che dopo tanti anni e avendo avuto solo te ha ceduto a una tentazione ma poi visto che ti ama il minimo era convuvere da sola con il rimorso.


infatti, ora tutto il peso di questa situazione è tutta sulle mie spalle. Ora mi sono chiesto che se le ho perdonato una cosa così grande per come è accaduta, lei potrebbe farmi di tutto da ora in poi...


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No eh?


cazzo di risposta è questa??


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> cazzo di risposta è questa??


Una del tipo dubitativo. Hai presente quando dubiti di una certa asserzione? Ecco.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una del tipo dubitativo. Hai presente quando dubiti di una certa asserzione? Ecco.


se avessi letto con attenzione la mia prefazione non avresti avuto dubbi.Ecco.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> se avessi letto con attenzione la mia prefazione non avresti avuto dubbi.Ecco.


Ma a me i dubbi sono venuti proprio leggendola, caro amico.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me i dubbi sono venuti proprio leggendola, caro amico.


ho scritto che mi ha detto di essersi innamorata di lui, non del suo coso. Ovvio che dopo hanno fatto sesso..


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ho scritto che mi ha detto di essersi innamorata di lui, non del suo coso. Ovvio che dopo hanno fatto sesso..


Sì, ma con tutta probabilità su quel piccolo particolare dell'innamoramento ha mentito. Scusa amico, ma tutto considerato non è che puoi pendere dalle sue labbra così, vero? Eh no.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma con tutta probabilità su quel piccolo particolare dell'innamoramento ha mentito. Scusa amico, ma tutto considerato non è che puoi pendere dalle sue labbra così, vero? Eh no.


ok, è una puttana.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ok, è una puttana.


Neanche, no. E' una che dopo circa metà della vita in monogamia ad una certa voleva altro. Di per sè posso anche capirla, certo il fatto di farlo in casa è parecchio stronzo. Ed anche sta confessione postuma alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche, no. E' una che dopo circa metà della vita in monogamia ad una certa voleva altro. Di per sè posso anche capirla, certo il fatto di farlo in casa è parecchio stronzo. Ed anche sta confessione postuma alla cazzo di cane.


questo lo quoto


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche, no. *E' una che dopo circa metà della vita in monogamia ad una certa voleva altro*. Di per sè posso anche capirla, certo il fatto di farlo in casa è parecchio stronzo. Ed anche sta confessione postuma alla cazzo di cane.


Probabilmente nicola potrebbe rispondenti con un intenso e roboante "e 'sti cazzi" ... scherzo nicola benvenuto in questa gabbia di matti :smile:


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...




Lo so, sembra tutto quanto falso il "dopo".
Ma è un'impressione, se ci rifletti bene.
Lei se ne era invaghita, ma poi le è passata e ha nuovamente scelto te, non si può fingere una serenità di coppia se non la si prova...non credi?
Se invece per falsato intendi che c'era il lato oscuro taciuto allora ti dò ragione ed è per questo che ti dico che ora la vostra unione ha i presupposti per rafforzarsi perché è autentica, tutto è alla luce del sole. 
Sarà un percorso pazzesco, da fare soltanto se sei pienamente convinto che ne valga la pena, ma da quello che scrivi sembra di sì.
I ricordi ti schiacceranno e per difesa vomiterai tutta la tua rabbia contro di lei, anzi, lo stai già sperimentando.
Non ti dico che fai male perché il dolore e il risentimento vanno tirati fuori altrimenti ti distruggono da dentro e lei dovrà sopportare i tuoi attacchi, non c'è niente da fare...ma poi arriverà anche la calma.

Il mio timore è che sopraggiunga in te la voglia di sperimentare una cosa che la tua lei ha fatto, ma questo problema lo affronterai se e quando sorgerà (cosa che, secondo me, capiterà senz'altro).


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche, no. E' una che dopo circa metà della vita in monogamia ad una certa voleva altro. Di per sè posso anche capirla, certo il fatto di farlo in casa è parecchio stronzo. Ed anche sta confessione postuma alla cazzo di cane.



Vero, il posto è di cattivissimo gusto.

ma teniamo conto pure che novellina, senza esperienza, senza quella "disinvoltura", non riusciva a pensarsi ad andare in un albergo.

Vabbè, poverella come spiegazione, lo so. Ci ho provato. 
Forse non le sembra di aver fatto nulla di male...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> *Probabilmente nicola potrebbe rispondenti con un intenso e roboante "e 'sti cazzi"* ... scherzo nicola benvenuto in questa gabbia di matti :smile:


Potrebbe, ma in caso "sti cazzi" sarebbero, anzi sono, tutti suoi.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so, sembra tutto quanto falso il "dopo".
> Ma è un'impressione, se ci rifletti bene.
> Lei se ne era invaghita, ma poi le è passata e ha nuovamente scelto te, non si può fingere una serenità di coppia se non la si prova...non credi?
> Se invece per falsato intendi che c'era il lato oscuro taciuto allora ti dò ragione ed è per questo che ti dico che ora la vostra unione ha i presupposti per rafforzarsi perché è autentica, tutto è alla luce del sole.
> ...


Fregna se sopraggiunge .... in guardia nicola


----------



## danielacala (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ok, è una puttana.


UNA PUTTANA NON AVREBBE CONFESSATO


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe, ma in caso "sti cazzi" sarebbero, anzi sono, tutti suoi.


ecche no 'o sà??


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 
e benvenuto, anche se mi dispiace per il motivo ... 


Solo con una cosa ho un po' di problemi. 
Di quale coscienza si sta parlando?
Cioè, portarlo a casa propria nello stesso letto ... 
caspita, la coscienza le è venuta a colpo ritardato. 

Ma ora, lei cosa vorrebbe? Cosa s'immagina o cosa s'aspetta?
Cioè, con una bomba così ... cosa voleva raggiungere?
E non parliamo di purità sentimentale ecc. please! 
Perché poteva proteggere la tua, che sei stato sincero. 

Mi dispiace chiederlo, un ulteriore atto di egoismo?
Nel senso, a lei stressa, e così di dona in mano la questione?


sienne


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Fregna se sopraggiunge .... in guardia nicola




Anzi, ti dico una cosa (e sono seria):
vista la loro storia se fossi in lei sarei io stessa a proporre al marito la possibilità di sperimentare perché altrimenti la vedo dura davvero...
Al di là di come si sono svolti i fatti (anche qui si tratta in fondo di un doppio tradimento: moglie e amico, ce n'è di bocconi amari da inghiottire) si è creato anche questo squilibrio, da non sottovalutare proprio.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Probabilmente nicola potrebbe rispondenti con un intenso e roboante "e 'sti cazzi" ... scherzo nicola benvenuto in questa gabbia di matti :smile:


grazie a tutti


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Dicembre 2013)

crolla il mondo... Ne puoi parlare sfogarti... E tutto,ma crolla il mondo... Non sarai mai più lo stesso...ma potreste esser meglio o peggio di prima,sta a voi decidere... Ad ogni modo viviti il lutto perché la donna che conoscevi non c'è più,ora c'è una nuova donna che potrà non piacerti... Ma non te ne fare carico... Un pene non cade per caso... Lei ha deciso nel momento in cui ti ha tradito di rovinare tutto... Invece di vivere la maturità della vostra unica ed invidiabile intimità ha preferito sperimentare...salvo poi accorgersi che preferiva altro... Penso che cmq persone che nn hanno vissuto certe cavolate sentono la mancanza di questo passaggio... Poi pero dopo fai le cazzate ti accorgi che la vera trasgressione è la vera intimità unica con la persona accanto..ma a voi è mancato un passaggio! ora come siete? Come vanno i vostri rapporti? Come la vedevi??come la vedi?se la dovessi descrivere..hai recuperato fiducia? O vivi tutto nel dubbio?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> UNA PUTTANA NON AVREBBE CONFESSATO


Daniela, la mia era una risposta seccata a una cosa dettami...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzi, ti dico una cosa (*e sono seria*):
> vista la loro storia se fossi in lei sarei io stessa a proporre al marito la possibilità di sperimentare perché altrimenti la vedo dura davvero...
> Al di là di come si sono svolti i fatti (anche qui si tratta in fondo di un doppio tradimento: moglie e amico, ce n'è di bocconi amari da inghiottire) si è creato anche questo squilibrio, da non sottovalutare proprio.


Meno male, prima forse scherzavi.


----------



## danielacala (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Daniela, la mia era una risposta seccata a una cosa dettami...


Capisco


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Ciao Nicola!

Non è che uno possa regalare la propria perdonanza colla scusa che è roba vecchia, perchè carta roba vecchia, più invecchia, più puzza come un provolone.
E provolone lo è stato anche il tuo amico che era un falso-amico per te e uno scopa-amico per lei.
Però se lei si era innamorata che ci puoi fare? 
Infondo si era innamorata anche di te e ti ha portato a letto e all'altare, poi col tempo si sarà arrugginita e l'altro è riuscita solo a portarlo a letto, cioè, mica le puoi fare una colpa se è fuori allenamento ed è già sposata, e poi oggi non è mica come vent'anni fa che gli uomini si facevano convincere a sposarsi in quattr'e quattr'otto, oggi la gente è più scaltra, e poi, se non fosse già tusa moglie, tu la sposeresti una donna con già due figli, anche se forse uno dei due potrebbe essere tuo?
Mah.
Però se credi che sia veramente pentita, potresti anche perdonarla.

Ciao!


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so, sembra tutto quanto falso il "dopo".
> Ma è un'impressione, se ci rifletti bene.
> Lei se ne era invaghita, ma poi le è passata e ha nuovamente scelto te, non si può fingere una serenità di coppia se non la si prova...non credi?
> Se invece per falsato intendi che c'era il lato oscuro taciuto allora ti dò ragione ed è per questo che ti dico che ora la vostra unione ha i presupposti per rafforzarsi perché è autentica, tutto è alla luce del sole.
> ...


Penso continuamente a quel periodo con quella coppia e non ricordo un solo momento con la mia lei che non sia stato felice insieme, ecco xchè mi domando come sia stato possibile che abbia potuto tutto questo. E' assolutamente vero che la voglia di vendicarmi col tradimento verso di lei ci sia, ma poi forse ci starei di merda io.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzi, ti dico una cosa (e sono seria):
> vista la loro storia se fossi in lei sarei io stessa a proporre al marito la possibilità di sperimentare perché altrimenti la vedo dura davvero...
> Al di là di come si sono svolti i fatti (anche qui si tratta in fondo di un doppio tradimento: moglie e amico, ce n'è di bocconi amari da inghiottire) si è creato anche questo squilibrio, da non sottovalutare proprio.


Te ne dico un'altra (e sono serio) secondo me un tradimento anche se "autorizzato" non equilibria nulla .... crea ancora più casini .... poi volevo scrivere un'idea che mi era balenata in testa ma era talmente contorta che ho cancellato tutto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> *Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri.* Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...


Non stupirti se ha ceduto alle avances di un altro. In edilizia si usano i giunti di dilatazione, per assecondare le dilatazioni e le contrazioni che i materiali subiscono normalmente. 
In una situazione del genere, avresti dovuto anche tu assecondare/prevedere che potesse nascere quantomeno la curiosità di "provare" il tocco di altri partner. 
Assecondare come? Facendole sfogare i propri desideri reconditi, le proprie fantasie, guidandole, pilotandole assieme a lei.



> Sempre insieme,* tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end*. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo. Lui è stata la persona più amica e complice che mai avevo avuto, una complicità assoluta, un fratello gemello. Sono stato investito da un tir,*lui che era sempre con me e a cui dicevo tutto anche di lei *che mi uccide a questo modo?? E lei, la piccina di sanissimi valori di cui conoscevo le sfaccettature meglio di sua madre??? No, non così.
> ....
> mi ha detto di non essere stata forte di testa, si era inamorata di lui.


Ricapitolando:
- hai una moglie strafiga
- è stata solo con te
- è in una fase (40 anni) di consapevolezza, capacità di appassionarsi e maturità, almeno si presume
- hai un amico che sa tutto di lei: praticamente gli hai dato il "manuale di istruzioni" di tua moglie
- questo amico ha la possibilità di starle vicino in momenti di divertimento
Tutto ciò premesso... ti stupisci che lui sia riuscito a farle perdere la testa? Nella migliore delle ipotesi il tuo amico si sarebbe ammazzato di seghe pensando a lei, ma ha preferito andare a fondo. Biasimiamolo pure, ma mica tanto.



> Nel letto mi dice di avermi tradito qualche anno prima...
> Non è tutto, sapete dove si incontravano quando uscivo di casa x andare al mio ufficio? A casa mia. Ma che cazzo di coinvolgimento c' è stato per arrivare a tanto e farla durare 8 mesi? Farmi questa porcata non bastava? No, sul mio letto cazzo!!!


Secondo te perchè te l'ha detto, scusa?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Penso continuamente a quel periodo con quella coppia e non ricordo un solo momento con la mia lei che non sia stato felice insieme, ecco xchè mi domando come sia stato possibile che abbia potuto tutto questo. E' assolutamente vero che la voglia di vendicarmi col tradimento verso di lei ci sia, ma poi forse ci starei di merda io.


Il fatto xhe sia successo non significa che i vostri momenti insieme non siano stati sereni qnche per lei


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola!
> 
> 
> Però se credi che sia veramente pentita, potresti anche *perdonarla*.


Ti perdono perche' in realta' volevi scrivere *prenderla a ceffoni*,finche' non ti senti le mani come il badile quando d'inverno spali una tonnellata di neve mista a lava,e bicipite e deltoide come se alien se li stesse mangiando dal di dentro.
Ma so che sei uno strenuo difensore della lobby del fitness,a cui non puoi sottrarre lavoro.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma che se ne era innamorata me lo ha detto, non lo avrebbe mai fatto per sesso. Mi ha anche detto che lo ha lasciato xchè si è resa conto che amava me e che ci stava male nel farlo.


scusa....
amava te o amava lui?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> crolla il mondo... Ne puoi parlare sfogarti... E tutto,ma crolla il mondo... Non sarai mai più lo stesso...ma potreste esser meglio o peggio di prima,sta a voi decidere... Ad ogni modo viviti il lutto perché la donna che conoscevi non c'è più,ora c'è una nuova donna che potrà non piacerti... Ma non te ne fare carico... Un pene non cade per caso... Lei ha deciso nel momento in cui ti ha tradito di rovinare tutto... Invece di vivere la maturità della vostra unica ed invidiabile intimità ha preferito sperimentare...salvo poi accorgersi che preferiva altro... Penso che cmq persone che nn hanno vissuto certe cavolate sentono la mancanza di questo passaggio... Poi pero dopo fai le cazzate ti accorgi che la vera trasgressione è la vera intimità unica con la persona accanto..ma a voi è mancato un passaggio! ora come siete? Come vanno i vostri rapporti? Come la vedevi??come la vedi?se la dovessi descrivere..hai recuperato fiducia? O vivi tutto nel dubbio?


Ora viviamo di pochi alti e moltissimi bassi x via del mio continuo domandarle anche cose che nessuno vorrebbe sapere.
Lei era (era), la mia piccolina di tanto tempo fa, ora la guardo in viso e scopro una persona diversa, che mi ha girato le spalle. Si è trincerata dietro l'innamoramento e che lo ha fatto perchè la frequentazione era pressocchè continua con questa coppia. Mi dico che anche da lui non potevo difendermi in quanto intimi amici e che (forse, ma nn so), se fosse accaduto con un estraneo sarebbe stata meno dura da ingoiare questa porcata. Lui me l'ha violentata, ecco cosa sento se penso anche a lui...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa....
> amava te o amava lui?


:kick:
Aridaje con 'sta storia. Non la capirete mai.:matto::nclpf:


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Non avercela con tua moglie;in fondo ha solo seppellito te con la merda che ha dentro,ora tu affoghi e lei e' pulita.
Poi 'sta storia di certe donnette che tradiscono non perche' han voglia di altri cazzi,ma perche' "si sono innamorate",fa ridere i polli ed e' la scusa immediata che sparano,quando noti che hanno l'ano piu' largo di tre centimetri rispetto al solito,e di colore blu tenebra.
Potresti convertirti all'islam,e gonfiarla come una zampogna.
Ma se ti suggerissi una tale malvagita' sarei un essere spregevole.
Molto meglio il perdono cristiano,e tenersi stretta una tale stronza.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Te ne dico un'altra (e sono serio) secondo me un tradimento anche se "autorizzato" non equilibria nulla .... crea ancora più casini .... poi volevo scrivere un'idea che mi era balenata in testa ma era talmente contorta che ho cancellato tutto


la voglio sentire comunque se non ti dispiace


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa....
> amava te o amava lui?


Dai miss è la solita storia su!!!
Amava lui ma si era innamorata dell'altro .... fin quando non ha capito che l'amore che provava per nicola era più grande dell'innamoramento dell'altro (anche se ci ha messo "solo" 8 mesi per capirlo) e probabilmente ha confessato quando la testolina ha ricominciato a funzionare ... quindi circa 100 giorni fa dopo sette anni di montagne russe emotive .... forse così è meno contorto


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :kick:
> Aridaje con 'sta storia. Non la capirete mai.:matto::nclpf:


adoro il buongiorno coi calci in faccia....

che storia? 
dici che si possono amare 2 persone contemporaneamente?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Poi 'sta storia di certe donnette che tradiscono non perche' han voglia di altri cazzi,ma perche' "si sono innamorate",fa ridere i polli ed e' la scusa immediata che sparano,quando noti che hanno l'ano piu' largo di tre centimetri rispetto al solito,e di colore blu tenebra.


Accozzaglia di luoghi comuni. Quelle che han voglia di altri cazzi, te lo dicono prima di sposarti, di solito.


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dai miss è la solita storia su!!!
> Amava lui ma si era innamorata dell'altro .... fin quando non ha capito che l'amore che provava per nicola era più grande dell'innamoramento dell'altro (anche se ci ha messo "solo" 8 mesi per capirlo) e probabilmente ha confessato quando la testolina ha ricominciato a funzionare ... quindi circa 100 giorni fa dopo sette anni di montagne russe emotive .... forse così è meno contorto



Ciao wolf,

si, meno contorto ... 
ma chiaro ... 

ma non ho capito, 
cosa vuole esattamente?

sienne


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non stupirti se ha ceduto alle avances di un altro. In edilizia si usano i giunti di dilatazione, per assecondare le dilatazioni e le contrazioni che i materiali subiscono normalmente.
> In una situazione del genere, avresti dovuto anche tu assecondare/prevedere che potesse nascere quantomeno la curiosità di "provare" il tocco di altri partner.
> Assecondare come? Facendole sfogare i propri desideri reconditi, le proprie fantasie, guidandole, pilotandole assieme a lei.
> 
> ...


ma scusa, perchè una è figa deve per forza scoparsi qualcuno?? pure lui mi parlava della moglie mica me la sono scopata.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dai miss è la solita storia su!!!
> Amava lui ma si era innamorata dell'altro .... fin quando non ha capito che l'amore che provava per nicola era più grande dell'innamoramento dell'altro (anche se ci ha messo "solo" 8 mesi per capirlo) e probabilmente ha confessato quando la testolina ha ricominciato a funzionare ... quindi circa 100 giorni fa dopo sette anni di montagne russe emotive .... forse così è meno contorto


e vabbe ho capito, ma se io sta storia non la so, ma che volete???
ho capito va bene va bene.....differenza tra innamoramento e amore...
gotcha


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ora viviamo di pochi alti e moltissimi bassi x via del mio continuo domandarle anche cose che nessuno vorrebbe sapere.
> Lei era (era), la mia piccolina di tanto tempo fa, ora la guardo in viso e scopro una persona diversa, che mi ha girato le spalle. Si è trincerata dietro l'innamoramento e che lo ha fatto perchè la frequentazione era pressocchè continua con questa coppia. Mi dico che anche da lui non potevo difendermi in quanto intimi amici e che (forse, ma nn so), se fosse accaduto con un estraneo sarebbe stata meno dura da ingoiare questa porcata. Lui me l'ha violentata, ecco cosa sento se penso anche a lui...


L'ultina frase è davvero una cazzata, scusa
La tua piccolina è una donna di 40 anni che forse ha fatto un errore. Sicuramente una donna diversa da quella che credevi, forse ora più consapevole di se. Ed  è probabile nonostantw la cazzata di confudarti il tradimento che ora si piaccia abche di più e voglia condividere con te, perchè ti ama, questo nuovo sentire. 
Insomma potrebbe nascere qualcosa di positivo per voi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> adoro il buongiorno coi calci in faccia....
> 
> che storia?
> dici che si possono amare 2 persone contemporaneamente?


:miiiii:
Amore e innamoramento sono due cose diverse. :viking:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...



Qua troverai mille risposte, alcune pure empatiche e in grado di colpirti al cuore e sentire vicino le persone che ti rispondono. Ma conta soltanto il tuo percorso, la tua voglia di prendere una decisione e mantenerla, qualsiasi questa sia..!

Tutte le domande risposte e non domande e non risposte che avrai, cercherai, troverai saranno quella valvola di sfogo che ti servirà nel percorso che stai affrontando. Ma esiste soltanto la tua volontà esiste soltanto la scelta che hai preso. Una volta presa e se rimani in famiglia devi al più presto tener fede alla decisione che hai preso, altrimenti stai non solo mentendo a te stesso cercando quelle fisime per soffrire ma anche a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli. 

Non sei il solo che aveva pensieri unici e adoratrici sulla propria moglie, e credimi non è un tradimento che macchia una persona ma è il suo comportamento nei confronti di chi dice di amare, e se tua moglie ti ha confessato il tradimento e adesso sta con te perchè vuole te, è solo perchè ha nuovamente scelto te. 

Non considerarti migliore di lei, non lo sei. Sei soltanto colui che al momento soffre e si crede migliore. 

Aò, non mi capirai lo so, ma è così.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ultina frase è davvero una cazzata, scusa
> La tua piccolina è una donna di 40 anni che forse ha fatto un errore. Sicuramente una donna diversa da quella che credevi, forse ora più consapevole di se. Ed  è probabile nonostantw la cazzata di confudarti il tradimento che ora si piaccia abche di più e voglia condividere con te, perchè ti ama, questo nuovo sentire.
> Insomma potrebbe nascere qualcosa di positivo per voi.


violentata(per me) in quanto lei non era mai stata con nessuno. Credevo di essere stato chiaro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma scusa, *perchè una è figa deve per forza scoparsi qualcuno?? *pure lui mi parlava della moglie mica me la sono scopata.


Ma chi l'ha scritta sta roba? Io no.

Intendo dire che è ragionevole pensare che se una donna è attraente venga tampinata, corteggiata. O no?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Accozzaglia di luoghi comuni. Quelle che han voglia di altri cazzi, te lo dicono prima di sposarti, di solito.


E' veramente mirabile leggere gli edotti post di certi aspiranti trascinatori di popolo,che non avendo alcunche' da dire del proprio raccattano qua e la' qualche modo di dire,cercando cosi' di trasformare la spremuta senza nemmeno una goccia di un'arancia secca perche' li' ad aspettare uno spremiagrumi che mai e' giunto da un paio di anni,in un alzamonnezza che cerca di far giungere per l'aere dei delicati loti e della crema,dopo aver setacciato i bassifondi di una fogna cloaca maxuma d'un quartiere popolare d'una megalopoli asiatica.
Non e' la prima volta e non sara' l'ultima,ma proprio questo e' il suo bello.
*Una volta,quand'eri qui con la tua vecchia identita',eri molto piu' tollerante....*


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :miiiii:
> Amore e innamoramento sono due cose diverse. :viking:


Ah allora avevo capito................alla fine.
ao...tutti tenerini stamattina vedo....
guerrafondai...


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Accozzaglia di luoghi comuni. *Quelle che han voglia di altri cazzi, te lo dicono prima di sposarti*, di solito.


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ultina frase è davvero una cazzata, scusa
> La tua piccolina è una donna di 40 anni che forse ha fatto un errore. Sicuramente una donna diversa da quella che credevi, forse ora più consapevole di se. *Ed  è probabile nonostantw la cazzata di confudarti il tradimento che ora si piaccia abche di più e voglia condividere con te, perchè ti ama, questo nuovo sentire. *
> *Insomma potrebbe nascere qualcosa di positivo per voi*.


Finalmente "l'eresia" prende piede.
Ti nomino mia vice.apa:


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :miiiii:
> Amore e innamoramento sono due cose diverse. :viking:



Ciao President,

su dai, basta spiegare. non a tutti certe cose sono chiare.

che poi, cosa non è esattamente chiaro?

se avessi letto le mail del mio compagno e l'altra, 
e sapevi che certe cose in ben 18 anni non sono mai 
state dette nei tuoi confronti ... in effetti, non si capisce tanto. 
neanche perché poi, l'implorazione di rimanere ... mah, 

va presa così e basta. che nel momento, si può arrivare a credere 
di tutto e di più ... ma poi ... subentra la realtà. mi chiedo quale ... 

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> violentata(per me) in quanto lei non era mai stata con nessuno. Credevo di essere stato chiaro


Non violentiamo il dizionario,per cortesia.
Violentate sono quelle povere bambine che vengono vendute a dei vecchi bavosi.
Tua moglie era consenziente.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti perdono perche' in realta' volevi scrivere *prenderla a ceffoni*,finche' non ti senti le mani come il badile quando d'inverno spali una tonnellata di neve mista a lava,e bicipite e deltoide come se alien se li stesse mangiando dal di dentro.
> Ma so che sei uno strenuo difensore della lobby del fitness,a cui non puoi sottrarre lavoro.


Ti leggo poco e dopo questo post lo faró ancora meno


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua troverai mille risposte, alcune pure empatiche e in grado di colpirti al cuore e sentire vicino le persone che ti rispondono. Ma conta soltanto il tuo percorso, la tua voglia di prendere una decisione e mantenerla, qualsiasi questa sia..!
> 
> Tutte le domande risposte e non domande e non risposte che avrai, cercherai, troverai saranno quella valvola di sfogo che ti servirà nel percorso che stai affrontando. Ma esiste soltanto la tua volontà esiste soltanto la scelta che hai preso. Una volta presa e se rimani in famiglia devi al più presto tener fede alla decisione che hai preso, altrimenti stai non solo mentendo a te stesso cercando quelle fisime per soffrire ma anche a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli.
> 
> ...


invece capisco cosa vuoi dirmi, E' vero ora mi sento migliore di lei, mentre prima vedevo lei inarrivabile sotto questo punto di vista, ma che ci vuoi fare, le cose cambiano.
Qui non stiamo parlando di un tradimento di una volta (e sarebbe stato cmq pesante), qui si parla anche del contorno che contorno non è assolutamente.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non violentiamo il dizionario,per cortesia.
> Violentate sono quelle povere bambine che vengono vendute a dei vecchi bavosi.
> Tua moglie era consenziente.


azz, allora non mi spiego io. Lei in effetti era la mia bambina, mo' l'hai capita?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> violentata(per me) in quanto lei non era mai stata con nessuno. Credevo di essere stato chiaro


Avevo capito e resta una cazzata che ti serve a non accettare che nessuno l'ha forzata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente mirabile leggere gli edotti post di certi aspiranti trascinatori di popolo,che non avendo alcunche' da dire del proprio raccattano qua e la' qualche modo di dire,cercando cosi' di trasformare la spremuta senza nemmeno una goccia di un'arancia secca perche' li' ad aspettare uno spremiagrumi che mai e' giunto da un paio di anni,in un alzamonnezza che cerca di far giungere per l'aere dei delicati loti e della crema,dopo aver setacciato i bassifondi di una fogna cloaca maxuma d'un quartiere popolare d'una megalopoli asiatica.
> Non e' la prima volta e non sara' l'ultima,ma proprio questo e' il suo bello.
> *Una volta,quand'eri qui con la tua vecchia identita',eri molto piu' tollerante....*


Sei cosí mediocre che al supermercato cerchi la bottiglia di Coca Cola con scritto "Mario Rossi".


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf,
> 
> si, meno contorto ...
> ma chiaro ...
> ...


Cosa voglio io? Da te solo :bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ah allora avevo capito................alla fine.
> ao...tutti tenerini stamattina vedo....
> guerrafondai...


:girapalle: quindi occhio .....


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> azz, allora non mi spiego io. Lei in effetti era la mia bambina, mo' l'hai capita?


Allora non e' stato lui a violentarla,ma tu un porco pedofilo incestuoso.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua troverai mille risposte, alcune pure empatiche e in grado di colpirti al cuore e sentire vicino le persone che ti rispondono. Ma conta soltanto il tuo percorso, la tua voglia di prendere una decisione e mantenerla, qualsiasi questa sia..!
> 
> Tutte le domande risposte e non domande e non risposte che avrai, cercherai, troverai saranno quella valvola di sfogo che ti servirà nel percorso che stai affrontando. Ma esiste soltanto la tua volontà esiste soltanto la scelta che hai preso. Una volta presa e se rimani in famiglia devi al più presto tener fede alla decisione che hai preso, altrimenti stai non solo mentendo a te stesso cercando quelle fisime per soffrire ma anche a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli.
> 
> ...


Fregna Cla come sei profondo .... oggi niente bar?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei cosí mediocre che al supermercato cerchi la bottiglia di Coca Cola con scritto "Mario Rossi".


*Da quando hai cambiato nick,le tue argomentazioni sono molto meno profonde.*


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Finalmente "l'eresia" prende piede.
> Ti nomino mia vice.apa:


E con questo mi spno giocata la simpatia di qualxhe utente


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao President,
> 
> su dai, basta spiegare. non a tutti certe cose sono chiare.
> 
> ...


Non dico che non faccia male. Però non escluderei che l'innamoramento abbia dei picchi emozionali che in un rapporto pluriennale non si percepiscono più.
Quello che è difficile capire per noi tutti è che queste emozioni sono estremamente forti, ma brevi, volatili, effimere.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Da quando hai cambiato nick,le tue argomentazioni sono molto meno profonde.*


Ancora co 'sta storia?? :girapalle:


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Allora non e' stato lui a violentarla,ma tu un porco pedofilo incestuoso.


Tu non ci stai con la testa, ma è pur vero che mi sono appena iscritto e per riconoscere i cretini devo per forza leggere tutti i commenti...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece capisco cosa vuoi dirmi, E' vero ora mi sento migliore di lei, mentre prima vedevo lei inarrivabile sotto questo punto di vista, ma che ci vuoi fare, le cose cambiano.
> Qui non stiamo parlando di un tradimento di una volta (e sarebbe stato cmq pesante), qui si parla anche del contorno che contorno non è assolutamente.


Certo, le cose cambiano, e sai chi le cambia? NOI. 

A volte nei cambiamenti non si vuole accettare che sbagliare è umano e la persona che hai accanto ha solamente il difetto di essere umano. che palle però. 

Il contorno e scusami se seguo il discorso del primo post che ho scritto, "lo cerchiamo noi". Si ok il contorno stabilisce quanto possa essere grave o meno grave un tradimento. Ma stabilisce anche cosa se avete deciso di rimanere assieme? di stare male? di fargliela pagare? che sei migliore di lei? 

Bhe smettila se è così, o altrimenti la lasci e ti rifai una nuova vita. 

In un tradimento si perde il senno e ci si ritrova in due persone malate di testa che trovano l'equilibrio soltanto quando il danno è stato fatto. nell'avvenimento le persone coinvolte pur sapendo la stronzata che fanno si sentono invincibili e non vogliono guardare la realtà della cattiveria che stanno facendo. 

Puoi analizzare tutto quello che vuoi, ma tua moglie ha scelto nuovamente te, e tua moglie è una donna come tutte le altre persone, come la mia e come le altre. E tu come me e come tanti altri uomini che hanno dovuto soffrire per ritrovare un certo equilibrio, equilibrio che anche tua moglie deve trovare visto che è pentita e ti ha confesato il tradimento.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ancora co 'sta storia?? :girapalle:


Il problema è che il mio fantomatico vecchio nick non dicono qual'era.


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa voglio io? Da te solo :bacissimo:



Ciao wolf

uhh, wolf ... ma tu mi conosci? ... 

si, bacini te ne dò ... :kiss: ... in ricambio pure ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Fregna Cla come sei profondo .... oggi niente bar?



Sono al verde, mi presti 5 euro? :mrgreen: 


Grazie..!


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ancora co 'sta storia?? :girapalle:


Smettetela di fare comunella,voi riciclati.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che bello,la sapienza e l'amore che dalla Musa del Parnaso....una verginella che si e' fatta fiocinare per ogni dove dal suo amante,che poi  si e' ammalato,e non l'ha piu' voluta.
> E lei che patisce le pene dell'inferno,e da verginella onesta non ha detto niente al legal marito,eh gia'.
> Non c'e' bisogno delle tue perle di saggezza.
> Se quel poveraccio del tuo amante si e' ammalato,e' per aver sfiorato la tua carnaccia pervasa della malvagita' dell'universo.


Bel post complimenti
La provq che avere proprietà di lunguaggio non esime dal scrivere volgarità e cattiverie


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è che il mio fantomatico vecchio nick non dicono qual'era.


Ma vediamo che dice il mago oscuro no?
Se non indovina lui...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

*OT*

Wolf è da qualche tempo noto che..... marpioneggi..!

Posso darti un consiglio?

Fai come oscuro, pippa.!! :carneval::rotfl:

Per la barba bianca di Odino....! ma tutti arrapati state.

Fine OT:singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che bello,la sapienza e l'amore che dalla Musa del Parnaso....una verginella che si e' fatta fiocinare per ogni dove dal suo amante,che poi  si e' ammalato,e non l'ha piu' voluta.
> E lei che patisce le pene dell'inferno,e da verginella onesta non ha detto niente al legal marito,eh gia'.
> Non c'e' bisogno delle tue perle di saggezza.
> Se quel poveraccio del tuo amante si e' ammalato,e' per aver sfiorato la tua carnaccia pervasa della malvagita' dell'universo.


Uè poeta del foro... ma, almeno durante il sesso, le parole zozze le dici? O ti metti a decantare il delicato pelo?


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono al verde, mi presti 5 euro? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Grazie..!


Se potessi ... te ne darei pure 50


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Evidentemente le corna ti danno alla testa,tua moglie e' una troia (perche' troia una volta,troia tutta la vita),e tu non vuoi piu' giocare col tuo amichetto perche' pensi che te l'abbia stuprata.
> *Fai fare il test del dna ai tuoi figli.*
> Poi ne parliamo,su chi e' cretino.


Parli per esperienza?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Se potessi ... te ne darei pure 50



Tirchio.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Smettetela di fare comunella,*voi riciclati*.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per le colpe che hai cagionato tu,il karma dell'universo ha quasi fatto morire l'uomo che hai abbindolato dicendogli di amarlo.
> La verita' fa male,strega.


ma stai bene?
e' tutto ok?


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Uè poeta del foro... ma, almeno durante il sesso, le parole zozze le dici? O ti metti a decantare il delicato pelo?


Ti piacerebbe che decantassi il pelo perche' chi ti porti a letto non riesce a farlo del tuo,essendo il tuo culo pelato.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza?


Io non ho dubbi di paternita',non essendo tuo figlio.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

Da dove cominciamo ? Vediamo.....

Prima dalle quisquilie e pinzillacchere, le cose che puoi risolvere con un'alzata di sopracciglia: il minimo sindacale è quantomeno pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina dell'altro ? Perchè mi chiederai tu, non perchè ti ha scopato la moglie, ma perchè era _amico_ tuo e ti ha scopato la moglie, è diverso. Nessuna cosa catastrofica però, tipo dire tutto alla di lui moglie, mi raccomando. 

Poi veniamo invece alle cose serie: la prima cosa da fare e mettere come punto fermo, per me è stabilire senza ombra di fraintendimento alcuno, il motivo per il quale tua moglie ha deciso a distanza di anni di dirti tutto. Senza questa base da cui partire per me  e difficile capire come muoversi....


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Smettila di ridere e torna nell'umido


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma stai bene?
> e' tutto ok?


Miss lascia stare
Si commenta da solo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Glom...glom...

Mi spiace davvero tanto Nicola.
Anche noi abbiamo la tua età.
Siamo sposati da 19 anni.
Ci successe una cosa simile molti anni fa.
Ma se lei come la tua mi confidava che si era fatto lui, io potevo risponderle che anch'io mi ero fatto lei.
Dato che insomma i meccanismi si erano messi in certi modi.

Poi abbiamo rotto perchè lui appunto era geloso...
Cioè lui voleva frequentare mia moglie in privata sede, ma non voleva che sua moglie frequentasse me in separata sede...

Al che dissi separiamoci e chiudiamo i giochi.

Mi spiace per il tir.
Non c'è uomo sai di cui io possa dire era come un fratello per me.
Capisco che se fosse stato un estraneo era meglio.

Ora cosa conti di fare?
Magari che in certe situazioni ogni marito potesse rispondere...
Ah si ok, bon dei, si va ben...
Senti vado via una settimana dalla mia amica...
Quale amica?

Eh una delle tante...
Sai mi sono sempre scordato di parlartene, credevo che non ti interessasse...

Ma almeno sai dirmi se la sua confessione è avvenuta in un momento di litigio?
Mi dispiace tanto Nicola...


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Evidentemente le corna ti danno alla testa,tua moglie e' una troia (perche' troia una volta,troia tutta la vita),e tu non vuoi piu' giocare col tuo amichetto perche' pensi che te l'abbia stuprata.
> Fai fare il test del dna ai tuoi figli.
> Poi ne parliamo,su chi e' cretino.


Beh forse le corna alla testa le hanno date a te. Sei qui perchè nel culo te lo sei preso anche tu o sbaglio?? Ci stai peggio tu di me a qnt vedo dalla tua acidità


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma stai bene?
> e' tutto ok?


Anche se siete della stessa categoria,non mi stavo riferendo a te


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss lascia stare
> Si commenta da solo


ma e' lui il famoso alex?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Anche se siete della stessa categoria,non mi stavo riferendo a te


che categoria? donne? siamo in tante sai....


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wolf è da qualche tempo noto che..... marpioneggi..!
> 
> Posso darti un consiglio?
> 
> ...


Cosa ci vuoi fare mi sento così ramingo e solitario .... è così difficile vagare da soli in queste lande desolate senza il calore di un focolare ....


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tirchio.


Ingordo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' lui il famoso alex?


No


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Beh forse le corna alla testa le hanno date a te. Sei qui perchè nel culo te lo sei preso anche tu o sbaglio?? Ci stai peggio tu di me a qnt vedo dalla tua acidità


Potrei provare dolore solo se mi prendi a cornate.
E non pensare che i culi siano tutti come il tuo,brutto pedofilo incestuoso.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che categoria? donne? siamo in tante sai....


Streghe


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa ci vuoi fare mi sento così ramingo e solitario .... è così difficile vagare da soli in queste lande desolate senza il calore di un focolare ....





wolf ha detto:


> Ingordo



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::calcio:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da dove cominciamo ? Vediamo.....
> 
> Prima dalle quisquilie e pinzillacchere, le cose che puoi risolvere con un'alzata di sopracciglia: il minimo sindacale è quantomeno pisciare sulle maniglie della macchina dell'altro ? Perchè mi chiederai tu, non perchè ti ha scopato la moglie, ma perchè era _amico_ tuo e ti ha scopato la moglie, è diverso. Nessuna cosa catastrofica però, tipo dire tutto alla di lui moglie, mi raccomando.
> 
> Poi veniamo invece alle cose serie: la prima cosa da fare e mettere come punto fermo, per me è stabilire senza ombra di fraintendimento alcuno, il motivo per il quale tua moglie ha deciso a distanza di anni di dirti tutto. Senza questa base da cui partire per me  e difficile capire come muoversi....


Si ok tuba
Ma se tu vivessi con una donna per vent'anni
sapresti benissimo che ogni motivo che lei addurebbe
sarebbe una farloccata.

Ne scopri di cose eh
convivendo con una donna

cose che nemmeno crederesti...


----------



## Eretteo (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' lui il famoso alex?



No,a me le troie del forum fanno schifo,e non me le scoperei mai.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,a me le troie del forum fanno schifo,e non me le scoperei mai.


E chi ti scoperesti allora?


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Smettila di ridere e torna nell'umido



:dito:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Streghe


ah quella dici tu....ma sai io non la frequentiamo a tempo pieno....dipende....sai dalle giornate....
tu invece a che categoria appartieni?


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::calcio:



:saggio:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :dito:


:rotfl:Sarebbe anche simpatico, se non fosse un vegliardo coglione.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,a me le troie del forum fanno schifo,e non me le scoperei mai.



ma non ci sono troie qui....forse ti riferisci ad un altro forum....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Accozzaglia di luoghi comuni. *Quelle che han voglia di altri cazzi, te lo dicono prima di sposarti, di solito*.


Di solito è il contrario, temo.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Glom...glom...
> 
> Mi spiace davvero tanto Nicola.
> Anche noi abbiamo la tua età.
> ...


nessun litigio Conte, eravamo invece a letto dopo essere stati in intimità...mah


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> uhh, wolf ... ma tu mi conosci? ...
> 
> ...


:nightcrawler:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Glom...glom...
> 
> Mi spiace davvero tanto Nicola.
> Anche noi abbiamo la tua età.
> ...



questa vostra''impresa''non la sapevo.........


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun litigio Conte, eravamo invece a letto dopo essere stati in intimità...mah


Riparti da qui:


farfalla ha detto:


> La tua piccolina è una donna di 40 anni che forse ha fatto un errore. Sicuramente una donna diversa da quella che credevi, forse ora più consapevole di se. Ed è probabile nonostantw la cazzata di confudarti il tradimento che ora* si piaccia abche di più e voglia condividere con te, perchè ti ama, questo nuovo sentire.
> Insomma potrebbe nascere qualcosa di positivo per voi.*


Non a caso te l'ha detto in un momento di intimità. Non sottovalutare la cosa. Non farle pentire di avertelo detto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun litigio Conte, eravamo invece a letto dopo essere stati in intimità...mah


Mah...
E' possibile che sia stata una mossa erotica?

però almeno è stata sincera

e non ti ha lasciato

quindi adesso incazzati pure
fai il diavolo a 4...
scopati dieci troie...

E poi ripartite no?

Incidente di percorso no?

E una bella scenata anche per lui no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah quella dici tu....ma sai io non la frequentiamo a tempo pieno....dipende....sai dalle giornate....
> tu invece a che categoria appartieni?


Coglioni


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> questa vostra''impresa''non la sapevo.........



Sai com'è....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Riparti da qui:
> 
> Non a caso te l'ha detto in un momento di intimità. Non sottovalutare la cosa. Non farle pentire di avertelo detto.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai com'è....


mahhh...saro'antico io,amico...pero'la mia donna vorrei,che nessuno la toccasse.Lo so, con quel che faccio,mi meriterei di essere Cornelio come te e il nuovo utente...ma spero proprio,che non accada mai.


----------



## malox_70 (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non ci sono troie qui....forse ti riferisci ad un altro forum....


scusate...come ci si cancella da 'sto forum?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> scusate...come ci si cancella da 'sto forum?


perche sei donna e ti senti offesa o sei uomo e cerchi troie?
ma che vi succede oggi???
sara venerdi 13.....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> scusate...come ci si cancella da 'sto forum?


Ahahah
Ingannato dal titolo pure tu?


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :nightcrawler:



Ciao

hahaha ... peggio per te! 
un po' de carino non fa male a nessuno  ...  

o ho capito male ... ?

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non ci sono troie qui....*forse ti riferisci ad un altro forum*....


Wow. Mi dai l'indirizzo dell'altro forum a cui ti riferisci?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hahaha ... peggio per te!
> *un po' de carino *non fa male a nessuno  ...
> ...


ahahaha mitica....eccola l influenza romana!!!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Wow. Mi dai l'indirizzo dell'altro forum a cui ti riferisci?


ora mi sono indignata se permettete.....

addio


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> violentata(per me) in quanto lei non era mai stata con nessuno. Credevo di essere stato chiaro



o cribbio!
addirittura non penso proprio...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non violentiamo il dizionario,per cortesia.
> Violentate sono quelle povere bambine che vengono vendute a dei vecchi bavosi.
> Tua moglie era consenziente.



quoto...


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahaha mitica....eccola l influenza romana!!!



Cia miss,

aiutami tu, cosa significa quella bomba?
vuole farmi saltare in aria? ... 
se è così, non ha capito che sono peggio dell'erba cattiva ... 
spunto sempre ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ora mi sono indignata se permettete.....
> 
> addio


arty:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cia miss,
> 
> aiutami tu, cosa significa quella bomba?
> vuole farmi saltare in aria? ...
> ...


ma no lui non vuole bene a nessuno se non al suo culofan (ultimo)...forse un po di bene a simy...
per il resto....sembra un po brontolo dei 7 nani 
ma con affetto


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma no lui non vuole bene a nessuno se non al suo culofan (ultimo)...forse un po di bene a simy...
> per il resto....sembra un po brontolo dei 7 nani
> ma con affetto


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


abbastaaaa


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


alla faccia del fratello gemello.
trovo spudorato farlo in casa da parte di tutti e due e penso che lei come persona sia piuttosto superficiale anche per averlo confessato senza che questo avesse la minima utilità, anzi.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che bello,la sapienza e l'amore che dalla Musa del Parnaso....una verginella che si e' fatta fiocinare per ogni dove dal suo amante,che poi si e' ammalato,e non l'ha piu' voluta.
> E lei che patisce le pene dell'inferno,e da verginella onesta non ha detto niente al legal marito,eh gia'.
> Non c'e' bisogno delle tue perle di saggezza.
> Se quel poveraccio del tuo amante si e' ammalato,e' per aver sfiorato la tua carnaccia pervasa della malvagita' dell'universo.


Il rosso è mio... cosi per la dovuta chiarezza

un signore davvero.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> scusate...come ci si cancella da 'sto forum?


si va via a fare altre cose e non ci si pensa più


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' lui il famoso alex?


ma perché dovete tirare in ballo le persone che non conoscete?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dai miss è la solita storia su!!!
> Amava lui ma si era innamorata dell'altro .... *fin quando non ha capito che l'amore che provava per nicola era più grande dell'innamoramento dell'altro (anche se ci ha messo "solo" 8 mesi per capirlo) e probabilmente ha confessato quando la testolina ha ricominciato a funzionare* ... quindi circa 100 giorni fa dopo sette anni di montagne russe emotive .... forse così è meno contorto


Tradisci tuo marito con il suo migliore amico, con il marito di una tua amica, nel letto coniugale, fai finta di nulla quando ci si vede in occasioni ufficiali, sfioramenti nascosti mentre gli altri sono inconsapevoli aa un metro da te, terrore di essere beccati, cerchi di contenere gli sguardi assassini, tocchi il fondo morale e risali, poi lo tocchi ancora; ti senti una merda e ti senti eccitato a mille, vedi il precipizio e poi voli sulle nuvole. Hai idea dell'adrenalina, dello stordimento e dello sconvolgimento che ti provoca tutto ciò?

Non si può avere raziocinio e correttezza quando si è in questa situazione allucinogena. Facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per le colpe che hai cagionato tu,il karma dell'universo ha quasi fatto morire l'uomo che hai abbindolato dicendogli di amarlo.
> La verita' fa male,strega.


ora lo leggete nel suo splendore


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

ma è  una situazione nella quale cadi se vuoi cadere, c'è sempre un momento in cui sai che se vai oltre non ti fermerai.in più la lucidità per non farlo in casa ripetutamente ci può essre se non sei proprio idiota 





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tradisci tuo marito con il suo migliore amico, con il marito di una tua amica, nel letto coniugale, fai finta di nulla quando ci si vede in occasioni ufficiali, sfioramenti nascosti mentre gli altri sono inconsapevoli aa un metro da te, terrore di essere beccati, cerchi di contenere gli sguardi assassini, tocchi il fondo morale e risali, poi lo tocchi ancora; ti senti una merda e ti senti eccitato a mille, vedi il precipizio e poi voli sulle nuvole. Hai idea dell'adrenalina, dello stordimento e dello sconvolgimento che ti provoca tutto ciò?
> 
> Non si può avere raziocinio e correttezza quando si è in questa situazione allucinogena. Facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Caro Nicola, innanzitutto la mia solidarietà. Anch'io sono stata tradita dall'uomo che conoscevo da ragazzina, con cui sono cresciuta. E so che fa male, tanto.
Al contrario di tua moglie, però, lui non me l'ha confessato. L'ho scoperto per caso. E non sai quanto avrei voluto che me lo raccontasse lui.

Siete una coppia da tutta la vita, vi lega una conoscenza profonda e da come ne parli si vede quanto la ami. La rabbia e il dolore ci stanno tutti, ma cerca, se puoi, di lasciare un piccolo spazio di lucidità in cui esaminare i fatti: dopo una vita con te lei ha preso una cantonata. Ha fatto una bastardata, ma forse davvero era una cosa più grande di lei, difficile da gestire. E il fatto che abbia trovato il coraggio di dirti tutto (non è facile, credimi, la maggior parte dei traditori se ne guarda bene) è significativo del fatto che lei crede nel vostro rapporto e nella vostra complicità, nella vostra capacitá di superare una prova così grande. E non è una cosa da poco.

In questo momento tu devi metabolizzare tutto e non sarà una cosa facile. E, se dovrai costringerti a razionalizzare per non sprofondare nel dolore e per dare un senso al tutto, dovrai anche darti lo spazio e il tempo per ascoltarti...non sentirti in obbligo di accettare e di capire se intimamente non accetti e non capisci. Lasciati aperte tutte le strade. Lei ha fatto un passo verso di te ed è incoraggiante. Valuta tu nel tempo se sei pronto ad accoglierla. Ne hai tutto il diritto...in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tradisci tuo marito con il suo migliore amico, con il marito di una tua amica, nel letto coniugale, fai finta di nulla quando ci si vede in occasioni ufficiali, sfioramenti nascosti mentre gli altri sono inconsapevoli aa un metro da te, terrore di essere beccati, cerchi di contenere gli sguardi assassini, tocchi il fondo morale e risali, poi lo tocchi ancora; ti senti una merda e ti senti eccitato a mille, vedi il precipizio e poi voli sulle nuvole. Hai idea dell'adrenalina, dello stordimento e dello sconvolgimento che ti provoca tutto ciò?
> 
> Non si può avere raziocinio e correttezza quando si è in questa situazione allucinogena. Facciamocene una ragione.


Quando dico che si é sdoppiati intendo questo. In quei momenti l'altro non c'é. E non perché non lo amis perché vivi una realtà parallela dove esisti solo tu e lui.
E questo con l'amore per l'altro non c'entra veramente un cavolo
A parte il farlo nel letto coniugale che davvero credo sia evitabile.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando dico che si é sdoppiati intendo questo. *In quei momenti l'altro non c'é*. E non perché non lo ami.
> A parte il farlo a casa.


ci credo, scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovete tirare in ballo le persone che non conoscete?


Sta solo chiedendo, eh. Non è che abbia tirato in ballo chicchessia. A' matta.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta solo chiedendo, eh. Non è che abbia tirato in ballo chicchessia. A' matta.


ma è evidente che abbiamo talmente nominato l'elemento che ogni persona nuova lo identifica con il male


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è pulirsi la coscienza. Motivo in piú se era un periodo su. Non hasaputo vivere con il rimorso causandoti del dolore inutile ed evitabilissimo.
> Posso ancge capire che dopo tanti anni e avendo avuto solo te ha ceduto a una tentazione ma poi visto che ti ama il minimo era convuvere da sola con il rimorso.


ti quoto, intanto, poi vado avanti a leggere.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è evidente che abbiamo talmente nominato l'elemento che ogni persona nuova lo identifica con il male


oddio non mi mi sembra così male 
ery ...
ha le sue idee come tutti...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dovete tirare in ballo le persone che non conoscete?


dovete chi?
io non ho tirato in ballo. ho chiesto......ne avete parlato per settimane....non mi sono mai intromessa.
mi e' stato descritto in un modo e che si connette con 1000 nomi.....
ho pensato fosse lui, cosi a titolo curioso....
non voglio sapere altro eh....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche, no. E' una che dopo circa metà della vita in monogamia ad una certa voleva altro. Di per sè posso anche capirla, certo il fatto di farlo in casa è parecchio stronzo. Ed anche sta confessione postuma alla cazzo di cane.


quoto anche te.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è  una situazione nella quale cadi se vuoi cadere, c'è sempre un momento in cui sai che se vai oltre non ti fermerai.in più la lucidità per non farlo in casa ripetutamente ci può essre se non sei proprio idiota


Certo che vuoi cadere e la curiosità è il movente. 
Proprio per quello lei ha vuotato il sacco mentre erano in un momento di intimità: ho avuto questa curiosità, sappi che ho provato piacere. Non sono solo mamma e moglie.

Il gusto del proibito e del paradosso mica l'ha inventato la moglie di Nicola. Chi può escludere che proprio l'abisso morale (violare il simbolo, il talamo) non amplifichi le sensazioni adrenaliniche?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio... cosi per la dovuta chiarezza
> 
> un signore davvero.



grazie del rosso :sic::bye:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Si Fiammetta, sto cercando di salvare il salvabile, è accaduto tanto tempo fa ma fa male da morire lo stesso se pensi a cosa ho vissuto con loro quel periodo e le colpe che mi do x non essere riuscito a capire niente.
> Vero, lei si sta facendo carico dei miei tantissimi momenti no...


Ok forse lei ha accumulato sensi di colpa così forti da farle decidere di esporsi e confessarti tutto... Vi auguro di ritrovare un buon equilibrio, ci vorrà del tempo


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> oddio non mi mi sembra così male
> *ery ..*.
> ha le sue idee come tutti...


a me sembra pessimo, soiprattutto nelle ultime uscite


----------



## Homer (13 Dicembre 2013)

Mio malgrado e sulla base della mia "sfortunata" esperienza ti posso dire:

1) "Chi non naviga prima, naviga dopo....." Quando in una coppia si è sempre stati "unici", è difficile, al giorno d'oggi, mantenere questa "unicità", come ha detto Sienne è fisiologico essere incuriositi da altro. Anche se c'è tanto amore che lega, arrivati ad un certo punto si cade........non sempre è còsi ma va quasi sempre così.
2) Tradire per vendircarsi. Molti te lo sconsiglieranno e hanno anche ragione, ma quello che frulla nella testa del tradito va al di là delle ragioni. Io ho tradito dopo essere stato tradito, non ho sicuramente risolto i problemi con mia moglie, ma DOVEVO FARLO, ho rimesso in equilibrio la coppia, infatti, solo dopo il mio tradimento, ho iniziato a raccogliere i cocci di quello di mia moglie e la vita ha inziato girare.......
3) E' verò è difficile perdonare, ti senti un debole perdonare una cosa simile, ma ti garantisco che sul lungo termine, il tuo gesto (sempre che dalla controparte venga condiviso), lo vedrai non più come una debolezza, ma come una grandissima cosa.
4) Anche io ho assaporato la sensazione che, tutto quello fatto con mia moglie durante il suo tradimento, è stato tutto una farsa, ma credimi, come detto da Diletta ti accorgerai che non è così, le cose con l'amante e con te, viaggiavano su due binari diversi e paralleli, mai convergenti.....
5) Vedo nella confessione di tua moglie (seppur fatta con tempi e modi sbagliati), tanta amorevolezza nei tuoi confronti, anzi un vero atto d'amore, moltissimi non l'avrebbero fatto, sopratutto quando tra il tradimento e la confessione sono passati anni.
6) Il tuo amico è uno STRONZOAMICO
7) Tua moglie poteva evitare di portarselo in casa tua. Ma come dice qualcun'altro, purtroppo, è dovuto all'inesperienza del traditore non seriale, fa un sacco di cazzate, provato sulla mia pelle.
8) Il tuo nome mi sta sul cazzo ed ho i miei buoni motivi per dirtelo.....


[Fonte: me stesso ]


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ....


Questo post è spregevole, di una bassezza talmente fetida che lo censuro in risposta. Rosso mio.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

[QUOTE=Eretteo;1233689


Rosso mio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post complimenti
> La provq che avere *proprietà di lunguaggio *non esime dal scrivere volgarità e cattiverie


ma non ha manco quella, invero.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dovete chi?
> io non ho tirato in ballo. ho chiesto......ne avete parlato per settimane....non mi sono mai intromessa.
> mi e' stato descritto in un modo e che si connette con 1000 nomi.....
> ho pensato fosse lui, cosi a titolo curioso....
> non voglio sapere altro eh....


non è colpa tua, è nostra


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Eretteo*

io non so che problema hai con le donne...e' evdidente che ne hai uno e anche bello grosso....
sei pregato di non fare certi tipi di commenti perche noto con piacere che a farfalla non importa nulla e fa benissimo cosi....invece a me mi disgustano le cose che hai scritto di lei e sul suo ex amante.....
sei pesante, e inutile nei tuoi commenti.
che sia quello che vuoi o che tu finga non importa.
certe cose NON TI DEVI AZZARDARE A DIRLE. 
e credo che su questo siamo tutti d accordo.....
e concordo con sbri sullo spregevole....
e mo falla finita....
ti ringrazio


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Uè poeta del foro... ma, almeno durante il sesso, le parole zozze le dici? O ti metti a decantare il delicato pelo?


tu dai per scontate un sacco di cose, a volte.:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è colpa tua, è nostra


non e' colpa di nessuno....domanda vuole rispossta...
io ho chiesto, tu hai risposto 
stop.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per le colpe che hai cagionato tu,il karma dell'universo ha quasi fatto morire l'uomo che hai abbindolato dicendogli di amarlo.
> La verita' fa male,strega.


ma vai a cagare, idiota. (scusate tutti, ma quando ci vuole..)


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare, idiota. (scusate tutti, ma quando ci vuole..)


LEGGI LA MIA FIRMA...

chiamiamo le cose col loro nome...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare, idiota. (scusate tutti, ma quando ci vuole..)


guarda che pure la capra ci va pesante e passa per il vate del forum


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tradisci tuo marito con il suo migliore amico, con il marito di una tua amica, nel letto coniugale, fai finta di nulla quando ci si vede in occasioni ufficiali, sfioramenti nascosti mentre gli altri sono inconsapevoli aa un metro da te, terrore di essere beccati, cerchi di contenere gli sguardi assassini, tocchi il fondo morale e risali, poi lo tocchi ancora; ti senti una merda e ti senti eccitato a mille, vedi il precipizio e poi voli sulle nuvole. Hai idea dell'adrenalina, dello stordimento e dello sconvolgimento che ti provoca tutto ciò?
> 
> Non si può avere raziocinio e correttezza quando si è in questa situazione allucinogena. Facciamocene una ragione.


ecco, mi pare ben spiegato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che pure la capra ci va pesante e passa per il vate del forum


stai paragonando capre e ... mi censuro da sola


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che pure la capra ci va pesante e passa per il vate del forum


è questo che intendevo ...
che poi ci sono modi e modi...
ma preferisco persone che non usano condire di belle 
parole ciò che pensano di me ...
da li poi amici come prima ...
so esattamente cosa pensi di me che sia una tua idea 
o no libero di farlo...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai paragonando capre e ... mi censuro da sola


sarà.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Caro Nicola, innanzitutto la mia solidarietà. Anch'io sono stata tradita dall'uomo che conoscevo da ragazzina, con cui sono cresciuta. E so che fa male, tanto.
> Al contrario di tua moglie, però, lui non me l'ha confessato. L'ho scoperto per caso. E non sai quanto avrei voluto che me lo raccontasse lui.
> 
> Siete una coppia da tutta la vita, vi lega una conoscenza profonda e da come ne parli si vede quanto la ami. La rabbia e il dolore ci stanno tutti, ma cerca, se puoi, di lasciare un piccolo spazio di lucidità in cui esaminare i fatti: dopo una vita con te lei ha preso una cantonata. Ha fatto una bastardata, ma forse davvero era una cosa più grande di lei, difficile da gestire. E il fatto che abbia trovato il coraggio di dirti tutto (non è facile, credimi, la maggior parte dei traditori se ne guarda bene) è significativo del fatto che lei crede nel vostro rapporto e nella vostra complicità, nella vostra capacitá di superare una prova così grande. E non è una cosa da poco.
> ...


Grazie per le tue parole, ho avuto il bisogno anche di andare da uno psicologo x parlarne. So che sarà dura uscire da questa merda che mi sento dentro, spero di riuscire a vederla con occhi diversi da come la vedo ora. La sto disprezando, a volte non riesco nemmeno a starle accanto, ma so che è una reazione che passerà, lo spero x la mia famiglia e x quello che in tanti anni abbiamo crato insieme.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è questo che intendevo ...
> che poi ci sono modi e modi...
> ma preferisco persone che non usano condire di belle
> parole ciò che pensano di me ...
> ...


entro certi limiti e lui li ha passati alla grande


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che pure la capra ci va pesante e passa per il vate del forum


Minni smettila di fare cazzona solo perchè ti ho dato della vecchia.

Io certe cattiverie gratuite sulla vita personale non mi sono mai sognato di scriverle.

Sei pesante.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole, ho avuto il bisogno anche di andare da uno psicologo x parlarne. So che sarà dura uscire da questa merda che mi sento dentro, spero di riuscire a vederla con occhi diversi da come la vedo ora. La sto disprezando, a volte non riesco nemmeno a starle accanto, ma so che è una reazione che passerà, lo spero x la mia famiglia e x quello che in tanti anni abbiamo crato insieme.


Io non saprei cosa fare al posto tuo. Se il punto e' saperlo, io l avrei voluto sapere a tempo debito.
Quello che posso dirte e' che comunuqe e' stata sincera. ha rischiato e sta rischiando grosso, ma evidentemente lei non poteva andare avanti cosi...
guardati in fondo al cuore, lasciati guidare da quello.....guarda quello che, a prewscindere da tutto, ti ha dato in questa vostra vita insieme...i fatti di tutti i giorni.
siamo essere umani, sbagliamo, siamo fatti per sbagliare.....................e poi tornare indietro....
siamo fatti cosi.....e' per questo che non dobbiamo mai perdere di vista le cose che veramente contano....


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,a me le troie del forum fanno schifo,e non me le scoperei mai.


Qui passo da maestra di vita a troia...decidetevi!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> entro certi limiti e lui li ha passati alla grande



Ha detto quello che pensa (a meno che non sia cattiveria gratuita )
e io non dico che sono d'accordo 
ma apprezzo ...
come apprezzo altri che lo fanno...
poi liberi di indignarvi ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui passo da maestra di vita a troia...decidetevi!



Tu puoi tutto..:inlove::carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui passo da maestra di vita a troia...decidetevi!


Non è che le due cose siano incompatibili.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minni smettila di fare cazzona solo perchè ti ho dato della vecchia.
> 
> Io certe cattiverie gratuite sulla vita personale non mi sono mai sognato di scriverle.
> 
> Sei pesante.



a me non sembrano affatto cattiverie gratuite: affermare che la malattia sia una sorta di contrappasso del traditore è un delirio allucinante...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

mi stanno riempiendo di rossi .... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Mio malgrado e sulla base della mia "sfortunata" esperienza ti posso dire:
> 
> 1) "Chi non naviga prima, naviga dopo....." Quando in una coppia si è sempre stati "unici", è difficile, al giorno d'oggi, mantenere questa "unicità", come ha detto Sienne è fisiologico essere incuriositi da altro. Anche se c'è tanto amore che lega, arrivati ad un certo punto si cade........non sempre è còsi ma va quasi sempre così.
> 2) Tradire per vendircarsi. Molti te lo sconsiglieranno e hanno anche ragione, ma quello che frulla nella testa del tradito va al di là delle ragioni. Io ho tradito dopo essere stato tradito, non ho sicuramente risolto i problemi con mia moglie, ma DOVEVO FARLO, ho rimesso in equilibrio la coppia, infatti, solo dopo il mio tradimento, ho iniziato a raccogliere i cocci di quello di mia moglie e la vita ha inziato girare.......
> ...


ahahah mi hai fatto sorridere per l'ultima frase...spero tu non ti chiami Michele!!! Il punto 7 lo concordo xchè lei mi ha detto prorio questo, che a casa si sentiva diciamo sicura. Perdonare per il momento  invece mi fa sentire un coglione...non una grandissima cosa, ma forse anche questo è fisiologico.


----------



## Homer (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole, ho avuto il bisogno anche di andare da uno psicologo x parlarne. So che sarà dura uscire da questa merda che mi sento dentro, spero di riuscire a vederla con occhi diversi da come la vedo ora. *La sto disprezando, a volte non riesco nemmeno a starle accanto*, ma so che è una reazione che passerà, lo spero x la mia famiglia e x quello che in tanti anni abbiamo crato insieme.


Queste sensazioni sono il normale percorso su cui deve camminare il tradito........se vorrete ancora stare insieme, passerà......fidati, passerà :up:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui passo da maestra di vita a troia...decidetevi!


quoto...
le cattiverie gratuite vanno prese in questo modo...
ci si conosce e si sa esattamente quello che siamo e gli altri 
si fottano
secondo me eh!


----------



## malox_70 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui passo da maestra di vita a troia...decidetevi!


Aspettate a cancellarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà.


No Minerva... non sarà, è. Ma hai letto? 
Eretteo normalmente è sempre e solo offensivo senza mai motivare il senso dei suoi discorsi, indipendentemente dall'argomento.
Ed è sempre stato tollerato, nonostante le castronerie che tira fuori.
Ma le cose che ha scritto oggi sono inaccettabili e non credo ci sia il bisogno di spiegare perchè.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto...
> le cattiverie gratuite vanno prese in questo modo...
> ci si conosce e si sa esattamente quello che siamo e gli altri
> si fottano
> secondo me eh!


a me sono sembrate cattiverie gratuite.....
sono cosa cattive da dire....vengono dette solo per ferire, non per dare un opinione.....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn:fff:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu puoi tutto..:inlove::carneval:


Che fai .... marpioneggi?? FACOCERO


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Aspettate a cancellarmi.


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minni smettila di fare cazzona solo perchè ti ho dato della vecchia.
> 
> Io certe cattiverie gratuite sulla vita personale non mi sono mai sognato di scriverle.
> 
> Sei pesante.


concordo, non c'è proprio paragone


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn:fff:


Bevi la coca e poi hai l'aria nel pancino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue parole, ho avuto il bisogno anche di andare da uno psicologo x parlarne. So che sarà dura uscire da questa merda che mi sento dentro, spero di riuscire a vederla con occhi diversi da come la vedo ora. La sto disprezando, a volte non riesco nemmeno a starle accanto, ma so che è una reazione che passerà, lo spero x la mia famiglia e x quello che in tanti anni abbiamo crato insieme.


Lo psicologo aiuta tanto a mantenere un minimo di distacco e a guardare le cose in modo obiettivo: diciamo che ti indica una strada che da soli non è sempre facile vedere. Poi sta a te decidere se percorrerla o no


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me non sembrano affatto cattiverie gratuite: affermare che la malattia sia una sorta di contrappasso del traditore è un delirio allucinante...


Ma è una cosa che si commenta da sola...

Continuare a parlarne è darle più importanza di quello che merita.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Che fai .... marpioneggi?? FACOCERO



OPS ho avuto un mancamento  cioè una defagliaaanncecess..! 

Scusassero ma... con Sole.... m'imbriglio tutto tutto.. 

Ma poi tu che voi eh?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a me sono sembrate cattiverie gratuite.....
> sono cosa cattive da dire....vengono dette solo per ferire, non per dare un opinione.....


e perché mai dovresti sentirti ferita da uno sconosciuto?
e perché mai dai il potere a qualcuno di ferirti sconosciuto poi tra l'altro...
Queste cose mi scivolerebbero ...
io so chi sono , cosa faccio , ho fatto , il perché l'ho fatto ecc...
il resto è aria che serve per ossigenare i polmoni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è questo che intendevo ...
> che poi ci sono modi e modi...
> ma preferisco persone che non usano condire di belle
> parole ciò che* pensano *di me ...
> ...


a esserne capaci, si fa a meno di scriverle, certe cose.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa che si commenta da sola...
> 
> Continuare a parlarne è darle più importanza di quello che merita.


scusi....
io non sarei d accordo.....
se continua e' perche nessuno si e' mai risentito....
non si puo sempre lasciar correre.....leggi bene....si parla di morte.....di una persona che e' stata veramente male, nella vita vera, non solo nei racconti di farfalla....non si scherza su ste cose....non si giudicano queste cose....
e' crudele....
e' normale poi semttere di esporsi se il risultato e' questo....
non meravigliamoci poi se si butta sempre tutto in caciara....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa che si commenta da sola...
> 
> Continuare a parlarne è darle più importanza di quello che merita.


Hai ragione Rabarbaro, bon.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Bevi la coca e poi hai l'aria nel pancino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se.. nel pancino.. come no..! :bleble:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OPS ho avuto un mancamento  cioè una defagliaaanncecess..!
> 
> Scusassero ma... con Sole.... m'imbriglio tutto tutto..
> 
> Ma poi tu che voi eh?


In effetti ti scuso perchè anche a me Sole .... m'imbriglia ma tanto vedo che non mi considera


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e perché mai dovresti sentirti ferita da uno sconosciuto?
> e perché mai dai il potere a qualcuno di ferirti sconosciuto poi tra l'altro...
> Queste cose mi scivolerebbero ...
> io so chi sono , cosa faccio , ho fatto , il perché l'ho fatto ecc...
> il resto è aria che serve per ossigenare i polmoni...



ok allora cosa siamo qui a fare?
a confrontarci fregandocene di cio che viene detto?
scusa ma io pensavo di essere in mezzo a persone adulte....
persone che conoscono e vedono bene il limite....
altrimenti vai su soliloquio.net o flussodicoscenza.com e spari tutte le cazate che vuoi..


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a esserne capaci, si fa a meno di scriverle, certe cose.


io non la penso così ...
tutto mi può servire a capire come vengo interpretata ...
per il resto solo io so come sono ...
quindi non è che ho bisogno di sali per riprendermi da tali cattiverie...
prendo , porto a casa , ne faccio tesoro


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti ti scuso perchè anche a me Sole .... m'imbriglia ma tanto vedo che non mi considera



:dito: Smamma.!


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok allora cosa siamo qui a fare?
> a confrontarci fregandocene di cio che viene detto?
> scusa ma io pensavo di essere in mezzo a persone adulte....
> persone che conoscono e vedono bene il limite....
> altrimenti vai su *soliloquio.net o flussodicoscenza.com* e spari tutte le cazate che vuoi..


:risata::risata::risata::nclpf::nclpf::nclpf::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusi....
> io non sarei d accordo.....
> se continua e' perche nessuno si e' mai risentito....
> non si puo sempre lasciar correre.....leggi bene....si parla di morte.....di una persona che e' stata veramente male, nella vita vera, non solo nei racconti di farfalla....non si scherza su ste cose....non si giudicano queste cose....
> ...


Tu sei relativamente niubba e non puoi sapere quanto Farfalla sia stata enormemente maltratta per quanto ha raccontato della sua vicenda personale.
Se non ricordo male già qualcuno all'epoca aveva ventilato l'ipotesi di collegare il tradimento alla malattia.
Bestialità era allora e bestialità è adesso.

Lei è stata una signora e non ha commentato.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :dito: Smamma.!


:clava: altrimenti??


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei relativamente *niubba* e non puoi sapere quanto Farfalla sia stata enormemente maltratta per quanto ha raccontato della sua vicenda personale.
> Se non ricordo male già qualcuno all'epoca aveva ventilato l'ipotesi di collegare il tradimento alla malattia.
> Bestialità era allora e bestialità è adesso.
> 
> Lei è stata una signora e non ha commentato.


tipo catafake?? :cooldue:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :clava: altrimenti??



:cattivik:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tanto per dire. Quello che ha scritto mi é scivolato addosso. È um coglione e direi che non merita nemmeno il commento.
Che molti si siano indignati lo capisco e sarebbe stato uguale se avessi letto queste cose rivolte a qualunque utente.
Ha detto una cosa che inizialmente, parlo di anni fa, mi ha sfiorato come dubbio. Poi con un minimo di lucidità ho capito che era una minchiata galattica
Il motivo per cui l'ho quotato è perché sospettavo l'arrivo di rossi e non volevo si cancellassero i post.
Mi sembra carino avere sempre nero su bianco la prova di quanto sia coglione.
Ho scritto due volte coglione. Era un rafforzativo


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahah mi hai fatto sorridere per l'ultima frase...spero tu non ti chiami Michele!!! Il punto 7 lo concordo xchè lei mi ha detto prorio questo, che a casa si sentiva diciamo sicura. Perdonare per il momento  invece mi fa sentire un coglione...non una grandissima cosa, ma forse anche questo è fisiologico.


Nicola..il tuo''amico''e'un bel bastardo,va bene che tu abbia una zoccola per moglie,ma lui avrebbe dovuto tirarsi indietro...e poi MAI nel letto coniugale,scherziamo??che farai???'io al tuo posto,gli farei male...moltoooo


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok allora cosa siamo qui a fare?
> a confrontarci fregandocene di cio che viene detto?
> scusa ma io pensavo di essere in mezzo a persone adulte....
> persone che conoscono e vedono bene il limite....
> altrimenti vai su soliloquio.net o flussodicoscenza.com e spari tutte le cazate che vuoi..


io non amo il confronto...
e non sono qui per confrontare niente ...

E certo che me ne frego se mi vengono dette 
delle cose ,che a mio avviso chi le interpreta non ha capito niente...
vorrei vedere se dovessi  risentirmi ...


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cattivik:


Ok ho capito .... allora scappo tanto non mi prendi ld:ld:ld:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nicola..il tuo''amico''e'un bel bastardo,va bene che tu abbia una zoccola per moglie,ma lui avrebbe dovuto tirarsi indietro...e poi MAI nel letto coniugale,scherziamo??che farai???'io al tuo posto,gli farei male...moltoooo



Ma lo sai che sei uno stronzo Lotharuzzo.... senza polemica tranquillo.

Chi entra ed è nuovo a certi epiteti che legge ci rimane molto male. E questa tua di adesso mica è da meno di quella scritta da Eretteo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> tipo catafake?? :cooldue:


No, tipo newbie.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nicola..il tuo''amico''e'un bel bastardo,va bene che tu abbia una zoccola per moglie,ma lui avrebbe dovuto tirarsi indietro...e poi MAI nel letto coniugale,scherziamo??che farai???'io al tuo posto,gli farei male...moltoooo


sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ok ho capito .... allora scappo tanto non mi prendi ld:ld:ld:



wolf=:gabinetto:


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti ti scuso perchè anche a me Sole .... m'imbriglia ma tanto vedo che non mi considera


A voi mi sa che vi imbrigliano un po' tutte


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per dire. *Quello che ha scritto mi é scivolato addosso. *È um coglione e direi che non merita nemmeno il commento.
> Che molti si siano indignati lo capisco e sarebbe stato uguale se avessi letto queste cose rivolte a qualunque utente.
> Ha detto una cosa che inizialmente, parlo di anni fa, mi ha sfiorato come dubbio. Poi con un minimo di lucidità ho capito che era una minchiata galattica
> Il motivo per cui l'ho quotato è perché sospettavo l'arrivo di rossi e non volevo si cancellassero i post.
> ...


:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con *l'idea che avevo di lei*...capisci?


Qual'era?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?


Perché un estraneo che la chiama troia ti fa cambiare idea su di lei?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?



Bhe comincia a difenderla tua moglie. altrimenti se lei è zoccola tu sei peggio. 

E difenderla non vuol dire scendere ai livelli di Lothar, difenderla vuol dire ridiventare lucidi caro Nicola.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A voi mi sa che vi imbrigliano un po' tutte


:yes:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe comincia a difenderla tua moglie. altrimenti se lei è zoccola tu sei peggio.
> 
> E difenderla non vuol dire scendere ai livelli di Lothar, difenderla vuol dire ridiventare lucidi caro Nicola.


Quoto


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, tipo newbie.


Mi era sembrato di riconoscere un gergo imparato in tempi remoti ... sorry


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa che si commenta da sola...
> 
> Continuare a parlarne è darle più importanza di quello che merita.



però potrebbe essere una cosa che gli hanno insegnato i preti da bambino, chissà


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché un estraneo che la chiama troia ti fa cambiare idea su di lei?


no, è proprio il contrario, non la considero tale, se così fosse credete che dopo agosto starei ancora in casa con lei?


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A voi mi sa che vi imbrigliano un po' tutte


:ira:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A voi mi sa che vi imbrigliano un po' tutte



Tesoro non scambiare l'oro col piombo.... 

E poi io voglio solo te..! tu sei tutto le altre son nessuno..! :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


:clava:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro non scambiare l'oro col piombo....
> 
> E poi io voglio solo te..! tu sei tutto le altre son nessuno..! :mrgreen:


Mascalzone anche tu come il Conte
le stesse frasi a tutte:incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?



Perche'Nicola fa'male??e'la verita'no.??...che sia troia penso sia chiaro..mi spiace  per te


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe comincia a difenderla tua moglie. altrimenti se lei è zoccola tu sei peggio.
> 
> E difenderla non vuol dire scendere ai livelli di Lothar, difenderla vuol dire ridiventare lucidi caro Nicola.


infatti, io non la considero tale...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è evidente che abbiamo talmente nominato l'elemento che ogni persona nuova lo identifica con il male


Più che altro è evidente che la colpa della nomea è dell'elemento stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, è proprio il contrario, non la considero tale, se così fosse credete che dopo agosto starei ancora in casa con lei?


Bravo


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però potrebbe essere una cosa che gli hanno insegnato i preti da bambino, chissà



Perchè senza preti si diventa brave persone? Oppure frequentare preti preti vuol dire quello che tu hai scritto. :smile:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro non scambiare l'oro col piombo....
> 
> E poi io voglio solo te..! tu sei tutto le altre son nessuno..! :mrgreen:


A CAZZARO!!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :ira:


Ma dai che l'altra volta eri tutto cuoricini con Brunetta!

Vi ho beccati!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mascalzone anche tu come il Conte
> le stesse frasi a tutte:incazzato:



uff...  


Che colpa ne ho io se adoro il contuzzo..


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> infatti, io non la considero tale...



:up:

Scusami.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè senza preti si diventa brave persone? Oppure frequentare preti preti vuol dire quello che tu hai scritto. :smile:



diciamo che alcuni preti dicono cose terrificanti...non è una novità!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> A CAZZARO!!!!



​CuloFan


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai che l'altra volta eri tutto cuoricini con Brunetta!
> 
> Vi ho beccati!


Ma non mi aveva detto che aveva broccolato Lothar .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dai che l'altra volta eri tutto cuoricini con Brunetta!
> 
> Vi ho beccati!



VERO VERO VERISSIMO POSSO TESTIMONIARE


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> uff...
> 
> 
> Che colpa ne ho io se adoro il contuzzo..


Ossignur!!! E mo chi lo sente oscuro il mago??


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che alcuni preti dicono cose terrificanti...non è una novità!



Vero non è una novità, quindi? li prendiamo come spunto? adesso i preti sono diventate persone cattive, ok.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro non scambiare l'oro col piombo....
> 
> E poi io voglio solo te..! *tu sei tutto le altre son nessuno*..! :mrgreen:


ne sei sicuro?


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per dire. Quello che ha scritto mi é scivolato addosso. È um coglione e direi che non merita nemmeno il commento.
> Che molti si siano indignati lo capisco e sarebbe stato uguale se avessi letto queste cose rivolte a qualunque utente.
> *Ha detto una cosa che inizialmente, parlo di anni fa, mi ha sfiorato come dubbio*. Poi con un minimo di lucidità ho capito che era una minchiata galattica
> Il motivo per cui l'ho quotato è perché sospettavo l'arrivo di rossi e non volevo si cancellassero i post.
> ...



andavi dalle suore da piccola?:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> VERO VERO VERISSIMO POSSO TESTIMONIARE


Non è vero .... colpa delle cavallette ... le cavalletteeeeeee


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur!!! E mo chi lo sente oscuro il mago??


Madonna benedetta santissima... date tre rossi a wolf che scompare il post incriminato.! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?


Ecco ora sei veramente appposto


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?



E la madonna..! ma qua dentro non si può fare nulla però.. buttigghia ra nannò.. appena ti muovi tutti che .... 

Scherzavo io.... :carneval:


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero non è una novità, quindi? li prendiamo come spunto? adesso i preti sono diventate persone cattive, ok.



aò!

ripeto: forse ha sparato quella minchiata perchè è stato condizionato da piccolo, da qualche prete fuori di testa
ora è più chiaro?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...



Ciao, trovo nella tua storia molto della mia.
Con le dovute differenze. In primis, che la tua fortunatamente è legata al passato, la mia è ancora presente.
Capisco come ci si sente, anche se per fortuna - se c'è una fortuna, intendo - puoi almeno dire che la storia è finita e quindi toglierti le ansie di eventuali sviluppi.
Se lei te l'ha detto, però, consideralo un momento di condivisione importante, in cui lei si è sicuramente anche tolta un peso e un senso di colpa enormi, ma allo stesso tempo non ha più voluto escluderti e sta cercando sicuramente di dirti qualcosa. Con le ovvie difficoltà.
Cerca di comprenderla e di ascoltarla: non è facile, istintivamente siamo portati a comportamenti decisamente più portati all'ira e al rancore, ma sicuramente a questo punto occorre ricostruire il vostro equilibrio partendo da quanto accaduto e imparando nuovamente a riconoscervi.
Se te l'ha detto, una ragione c'è, il tradimento rivelato porta con sé un messaggio che è importante vada raccolto.
Finire tutto con la solita contrapposizione traditorecolpevole/traditooffeso, rischia di produrre solo uno stato di incomunicabilità che non è produttivo e rischia di mandare a pezzi una famiglia.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E la madonna..! ma qua dentro non si può fare nulla però.. buttigghia ra nannò.. appena ti muovi tutti che ....
> 
> Scherzavo io.... :carneval:


vorrei candidamente ricordarti che in quanto figlia ho dei diritti....
guarda che ci metto meno di zero a cambiare padre.....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è vero .... colpa delle cavallette ... le cavalletteeeeeee


Ma si hai ragione colpa delle cavallette.....

Vado a comprare i pannoloni : marca sconosciuta euro 4 kikko euro 5 pampers euro 9. sticazzi! 


Bye bye...


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao, trovo nella tua storia molto della mia.
> Con le dovute differenze. In primis, che la tua fortunatamente è legata al passato, la mia è ancora presente.
> Capisco come ci si sente, anche se per fortuna - se c'è una fortuna, intendo - puoi almeno dire che la storia è finita e quindi toglierti le ansie di eventuali sviluppi.
> Se lei te l'ha detto, però, consideralo un momento di condivisione importante, in cui lei si è sicuramente anche tolta un peso e un senso di colpa enormi, ma allo stesso tempo non ha più voluto escluderti e sta cercando sicuramente di dirti qualcosa. Con le ovvie difficoltà.
> ...


Ciao bello ... fa piacere rileggerti :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao, trovo nella tua storia molto della mia.
> Con le dovute differenze. In primis, che la tua fortunatamente è legata al passato, la mia è ancora presente.
> Capisco come ci si sente, anche se per fortuna - se c'è una fortuna, intendo - puoi almeno dire che la storia è finita e quindi toglierti le ansie di eventuali sviluppi.
> Se lei te l'ha detto, però, consideralo un momento di condivisione importante, in cui lei si è sicuramente anche tolta un peso e un senso di colpa enormi, ma allo stesso tempo non ha più voluto escluderti e sta cercando sicuramente di dirti qualcosa. Con le ovvie difficoltà.
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?



Senza mettere minimamente in dubbio il dolore e la bastardata...
Idealizzare una persona è sempre sbagliato e rischioso...
Ho letto che la chiami (chiamavi) la tua bambina... capisco che sai affettuoso, un nomignolo dolce, ma non è tanto bello, non è necessariamente bello quanto può apparire...

La amavi solo in quanto donna perfetta, inarrivabile, pura, bambina? Spero di no, credo di no.

Certo, ci sono casi in cui non c'è pentimento o perdono che tengano.
E su questo, vedrai tu come ti senti, cosa provi.

Ma il fatto che si sia cancellata una immagine perfetta.. la responsabilità è sua, per quello che ha fatto, e tua, per l'immagine falsata che avevi.

Io venivo chiamata in un modo simile dal mio ex. E credimi, nel suo caso era, più che una dolcezza, un modo per vedermi sempre piccola e non cresciuta. A lui dava fastidio ogni mia crescita, anche professionale. Non lo accettava, Io DOVEVO essere la bambina.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao, trovo nella tua storia molto della mia.
> Con le dovute differenze. In primis, che la tua fortunatamente è legata al passato, la mia è ancora presente.
> Capisco come ci si sente, anche se per fortuna - se c'è una fortuna, intendo - puoi almeno dire che la storia è finita e quindi toglierti le ansie di eventuali sviluppi.
> Se lei te l'ha detto, però, consideralo un momento di condivisione importante, in cui lei si è sicuramente anche tolta un peso e un senso di colpa enormi, ma allo stesso tempo non ha più voluto escluderti e sta cercando sicuramente di dirti qualcosa. Con le ovvie difficoltà.
> ...


ciao, beh che le abbia potuto vomitare addosso tutte le peggiorri parole di questo mondo credo sia fisiologico, me lo ha detto ad agosto, ora sto metamolizzando la cosa, non perdonandola, ma tenerla come una cosa del passato che cmq non andrà mai via da noi. 
Il problema,ora che lo so, è che mi do delle colpe per non essere riuscito a capire e fermare il loro viversi


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza mettere minimamente in dubbio il dolore e la bastardata...
> Idealizzare una persona è sempre sbagliato e rischioso...
> Ho letto che la chiami (chiamavi) la tua bambina... capisco che sai affettuoso, un nomignolo dolce, ma non è tanto bello, non è necessariamente bello quanto può apparire...
> 
> ...


No, non l'ho mai chiamata la mia bambina, ho detto che la consideravo (erroneamente), la mia bambina xchè siamo cresciuti insieme come coppia.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao, beh che le abbia potuto vomitare addosso tutte le peggiorri parole di questo mondo credo sia fisiologico, me lo ha detto ad agosto, ora sto metamolizzando la cosa, non perdonandola, ma tenerla come una cosa del passato che cmq non andrà mai via da noi.
> Il problema,ora che lo so, è che *mi do delle colpe per non essere riuscito a capire e fermare il loro viversi*


Mi spiace deluderti ma non ci saresti mai riuscito .... tempo fa una utente scrisse che i traditi sono più o meno innocenti non sapranno mai con assoluta certezza dove hanno peccato (non dare mai per scontato che gli errori siano solo da una sola parte) e se grosso modo lo immaginano non sapranno comunque mai quale è stata la goccia finale .... siamo tutti troppo complicati


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahah mi hai fatto sorridere per l'ultima frase...spero tu non ti chiami Michele!!! Il punto 7 lo concordo xchè lei mi ha detto prorio questo, che a casa si sentiva diciamo sicura. Perdonare per il momento invece mi fa sentire un coglione...non una grandissima cosa, ma forse anche questo è fisiologico.


Caro Nicola, intanto scusami per prima, non ti ho neppure dato il benvenuto.
Quindi benvenuto.
Poi... tua moglie ti ha tradito... e fa male.
Tutto il contorno con chi quando e dove... mettilo da parte, non ti avrebbe fatto meno male con un altro e da un'altra parte, in un altro momento.
Quelle cose... l'amico... è un altro tradimento; il vostro letto... è la violazione di un territorio sicuro e in qualche modo sacro.
Ma prova a mettere da parte queste cose perchè con chi poteva perdere la testa non l'ha scelto lei e certi(non tutti) traditori quando sono sulla giostra hanno una visione molto diversa da noi che abbiamo i piedini per terra.
Sono in botta, relativizzano tutto(altrimenti..) e sono assolutamente irrazionali (specifico ancora, non tutti).
Ora... quello che mi fa più riflettere è il comportamento di tua moglie, che dopo aver avuto una storia di 8 mesi senza mai venire sgamata, a distanza di anni te la confessi mentre siete in intimità.
Io credo che quel tradimento le sia pesato molto... e che lo consideri un errore.
Credo anche che te l'abbia confessato per un'idea erronea di lealtà postuma.
Mi spiego meglio: lei sapeva che tra voi due c'era un'ombra... e che questa ombra era un suo errore.
Probabilmente ha pensato, visto che era un momento di solidità della coppia ed era sicura dei suoi sentimenti per te, di liberarsi di questa ombra.
Invece avrebbe dovuto, secondo me, conviverci e portarsela sulla groppa da sola.
Quindi ha sbagliato una seconda volta... ma questa volta era convinta di fare la cosa giusta, probabilmente.
Ora... anche io ho avuto una lunga storia matrimoniale: di errori e mancanze ne commettiamo tutti, prima o poi e tutti abbiamo zone d'ombra.
Tu eri sicuro di lei... e ora non lo sei più: ma lei è ancora la stessa donna di prima.
Di nuovo c'è che tu sai adesso che non era solo quella donna che conoscevi: cerca di rifare il bilancio e capire se, conosciuta anche questa parte di lei, tu la vuoi ancora al tuo fianco.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :clava:



:bacissimo:


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma non ci saresti mai riuscito .... tempo fa una utente scrisse che i traditi sono più o meno innocenti non sapranno mai con assoluta certezza dove hanno peccato e se grosso modo lo immaginano non sapranno comunque mai quale è stata la goccia finale .... siamo tutti troppo complicati


dici che guardandoli magari meglio non sarei riuscito a capire? Li ho immaginati mentre a cena tutti insieme che magari si guardassero in modo particolare o che magari il sorridersi potesse mettermi il dubbio, ma io dove cazzo ero???


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai chiamata la mia bambina, ho detto che la consideravo (erroneamente), la mia bambina xchè siamo cresciuti insieme come coppia.



Ok, ma il punto rimane.

La amavi, la puoi amare solo fino a che è la tua pura perfetta bambina (e continua a suonarmi strano che a 40 anni tu la vedessi così, ma questa è sensibilità mia personale), o puoi amare anche una donna adulta che ha fatto una cazzata enorme e che ti ha fatto del male?

Mica devi rispondere a me, eh. E mica subito.

Ripeto, ci sono cose che non si riescono a perdonare. Benissimo. Una mia amica non ha perdonato una scivolatina lievissima, una chiacchierata in chat neppure tanto osè. Lei, semplicemente, non voleva avere nulla a che farci. Liberissima. Non è scritto da nessuna parte che si DEVE perdonare e stare di nuovo bene.

Ma permettimi, anche se le somiglianze sono vaghissime, di ricordarmi di un'altra mia amica. Aveva il padre più affettuoso, premuroso, orgoglioso, amorevole. Il papà perfetto. Sai quei rapporti padre figlia dove lui è l'eroe e lei la principessa? Ecco.
Lei una ragazza stupenda, in gamba, operosa, tutto il bello che puoi immaginare.
Un giorno, delude il padre in una cosa. Una cosa che magari all'inizio sembrava grande, ma in realtà, era nulla di che. Tutta la famiglia, gli amici, sono dalla parte di lei.
Il padre... non la perdona. Non riesce a perdonarla. La tiene a distanza, più un bacio, una carezza. Freddezza, sdegno. Mi hai deluso.

Ma questo padre così amorevole, amava davvero la figlia, o l'amava solo fino a che rispecchiava la sua idea di figlia perfetta? E che amore era quello allora?

Non parlo del tradimento. Non ne ho subiti, non so cosa si prova. Non azzardo bocca su come perdonare, come superare.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> andavi dalle suore da piccola?:mrgreen:


No 
Ma quando dei disperata pensi alle motivazioni più assurde
Mi sono ripresa in fretta. Credo che la Matra per prima mi abbia dato due ceffoni virtuali


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2013)

ciao nicola, benvenuto:smile:

senti, troia zoccola...lascia lì...sono parole...lasciano il tempo che trovano. 
Sono giudizi di valore, inutili, che non portano da nessuna parte. 
Se non forse dare l'illusione a chi le pronuncia di essere un filo migliore...ma pur sempre di illusione si tratta.

Innamorata, non innamorata...l'innamoramento non è altro che un movimento ormonale, su cui si sono costruite tutta una serie di interpretazioni sentimentali valide a seconda dei tempi e dei luoghi in cui vengono effettuate. 

Come si fa a confrontare 8 mesi con 20 anni? 
Io non credo sia fattibile. Sono semplicemente cose diverse, imparagonabili. C'entrano come i cavoli a merenda. Trovo sia una perdita di tempo e di energia perdersi in questa disquisizione, di ordine puramente filosofico.:smile:

Tua moglie è una Donna. Punto. Un essere umano, che cresce, cambia, sperimenta...fa anche del male. 
E gli esseri umani fanno anche male agli altri esseri umani, e dimenticarselo è un errore. 

Ha fatto uno sbaglio, ne ha fatti due, cento, mille...ma questo non significa che lei sia sbagliata, ha fatto azioni sbagliate se collocate nella vostra realtà (in altre magari non sarebbero tali).

Ma io credo sia bene ricordare che mentre faceva quegli errori faceva altrettante azioni corrette, tese alla cura di se stessa, di te e della vostra famiglia.

Se posso permettermi, non dimenticare nessuna parte della medaglia.
Un individuo è un essere complesso, dalle mille sfaccettature...e credere di conoscerle tutte, non è altro che un'illusione.

Quindi, scusami, io penso sia un bene avere l'occasione di conoscerle. 
Forse esistono modi meno dolorosi...ma, forse anche no.

Il dolore in fondo pulisce dalle sovrastrutture e permette di guardare, passata la botta.
Non è solo un male. (io credo sia un grande dono, a dirti la verità:smile.

Il dolore è un nome che diamo ad un esperienza che non provoca piacere. 
Sta a noi decidere se utilizzarlo come una crescita o come un'involuzione , no?

Credevi di conoscere la donna che ti stava a fianco...beh, ti sei accorto che non è così. Ne conoscevi solo alcune parti.  
Lei probabilmente credeva di conoscere se stessa...e si è accorta di essersi sbagliata.

Lo sta condividendo. 
A voi usare il suo racconto, la sua esperienza per arricchirvi o per abbruttirvi, perdendovi nelle spirali del giudizio.

Personalmente mi incuriosirebbe sapere perchè ti ha confidato questa cosa, quale è stato il suo bisogno. 
In fondo avrebbe potuto benissimo tacere. Era una cosa sua. 
Avrebbe potuto benissimo condividere con te semplicemente le conseguenze, belle e brutte, che ne derivano. Invece ha deciso di renderti parte.

Io farei partire da qui il racconto che vi state facendo di voi...al tempo, e alla tolleranza dei dolori che ci si può infliggere in una vita, le decisioni


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Nicola, intanto scusami per prima, non ti ho neppure dato il benvenuto.
> Quindi benvenuto.
> Poi... tua moglie ti ha tradito... e fa male.
> Tutto il contorno con chi quando e dove... mettilo da parte, non ti avrebbe fatto meno male con un altro e da un'altra parte, in un altro momento.
> ...


quoto tutto soprattutto il grassetto


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Nicola, intanto scusami per prima, non ti ho neppure dato il benvenuto.
> Quindi benvenuto.
> Poi... tua moglie ti ha tradito... e fa male.
> Tutto il contorno con chi quando e dove... mettilo da parte, non ti avrebbe fatto meno male con un altro e da un'altra parte, in un altro momento.
> ...


è quello che voglio capire standole ancora accanto, e cioè se lei è sempre la stessa donna sicura che ha creato una famiglia con me, se mi accorgessi che non è più cosi, allora cambierei strada


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao, beh che le abbia potuto vomitare addosso tutte le peggiorri parole di questo mondo credo sia fisiologico, me lo ha detto ad agosto, ora sto metamolizzando la cosa, non perdonandola, ma tenerla come una cosa del passato che cmq non andrà mai via da noi.
> Il problema,ora che lo so, è che mi do delle colpe per non essere riuscito a capire e fermare il loro viversi



Lascia stare i sensi di colpa, tu non potevi fare niente. 
Quando accadono queste cose - e accadono molto frequentemente - noi non possiamo fare niente o quasi per interromperle. 
Ti sei sfogato e lei se lo aspettava. E questo ci sta. 
La questione del perdono è una cosa che viene sempre citata, ma per me non ha alcun senso, la questione è ancora calda, ci sono rancori e stati di ansia e forte negatività che si frappongono tra voi, parlare di perdono quando il "cadavere" è ancora caldo almeno per te è fuori luogo.
Per quanto riguarda la questione temporale, per lei è "passato", ma per te è "presente".
In questo momento su questa e altre questioni parlate lingue diverse.
Quindi la situazione va risolta. Condividete, cercate di capire con la massima tranquillità possibile cosa è scattato in quel periodo, se vi erano e vi sono problemi tra di voi, o se lei in quel periodo aveva problemi suoi o esigenze che tu non hai raccolto, più che altro cerca di evitare che quanto è accaduto ponga una frattura insanabile e si proietti nel futuro. Perdonami, ma da come parli di lei ho l'impressione che tu amassi l'idea "giovanile" di questa donna più che la donna stessa. E' già molto difficile comprendere una persona nel presente, addirittura seguirla nella sua evoluzione durante il corso di una vita diventa a volte impossibile. Io credo che tu debba sforzarti di conoscere tua moglie per quella che è oggi, non pensando a quella che era quando l'hai conosciuta, che non c'è più da tempo, forse ben prima del tradimento. Non usare parole come "puttana" verso lei, non parlare di "violenza": quanto è accaduto è molto spiacevole e ci destabilizza (a me ha indotto un'ansia che mi ha levato notti di sonno), ma non definisce affatto la statura morale di una persona. Ognuno di noi può sbagliare.
E' una cosa molto più comune di quello che si creda.
So che è difficile da accettare: noi spesso amiamo le persone più per l'idea di quello che sono che per quello che sono veramente.
A questo punto è necessario darsi da fare per imparare ad amare la persona. E comprendere se ci piace ancora.
L'alternativa, la conosci. E non è granché allettante, per molti.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma il punto rimane.
> 
> La amavi, la puoi amare solo fino a che è la tua pura perfetta bambina (e continua a suonarmi strano che a 40 anni tu la vedessi così, ma questa è sensibilità mia personale), o puoi amare anche una donna adulta che ha fatto una cazzata enorme e che ti ha fatto del male?
> 
> ...


beh se uno ama qualcuno lo vede come un'icona, poi ti crolla tutto il certo, ma il sentimento che ho verso di lei credo sia ancora di amore anche se ora a volte quando ci penso non riesco a starle accanto


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> dici che guardandoli magari meglio non sarei riuscito a capire? Li ho immaginati mentre a cena tutti insieme che magari si guardassero in modo particolare o che magari il sorridersi potesse mettermi il dubbio, ma io dove cazzo ero???


:risata:se abitassimo vicino ... ti offrirei una pinta di quella buona.
No non saresti riuscito a capire come non sono stato in grado di capire io  dove cazzo eri? Probabilmente insieme a me .... nello stesso identico cazzo di posto dove stavamo da anni probabilmente. Con gli occhi aperti per guardare ma non per vedere ... con la fallace consapevolezza del tutto ok tutto perfetto e con la leggerezza di chi si sente arrivato dopo lunga peregrinazione .... solo che il cammino è ancora lungo e a volte "bucare" è indispensabile per non crederci invincibili .... Grosso respiro nicola e per i calzari alati di mercurio combatti o meglio ricomincia a combattere


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:


:diffi:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh *se uno ama qualcuno lo vede come un'icona*, poi ti crolla tutto il certo, ma il sentimento che ho verso di lei credo sia ancora di amore anche se ora a volte quando ci penso non riesco a starle accanto



Temo che quello sia un grosso errore. Che no, non tutti compiono. Ma è comprensibilissimo, eh.
Sinceramente, se mi sentissi innamorata e non riuscissi a vedere neppure un difetto nel mio uomo, bè... avrei forti dubbi sulla serietà del mio amore.

Per il resto, normalissimo.. datti tempo...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :diffi:




:simy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh se uno ama qualcuno lo vede come un'icona, poi ti crolla tutto il certo, ma il sentimento che ho verso di lei credo sia ancora di amore anche se ora a volte quando ci penso non riesco a starle accanto


Se hai la possibilità, prova a staccarti da lei per qualche giorno, aiuta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:


tu copriti che pigli freddo:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se hai la possibilità, prova a staccarti da lei per qualche giorno, aiuta.


PERCHE?
non e' peggio?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata:se abitassimo vicino ... ti offrirei una pinta di quella buona.
> No non saresti riuscito a capire come non sono stato in grado di capire io  dove cazzo eri? Probabilmente insieme a me .... nello stesso identico cazzo di posto dove stavamo da anni probabilmente. Con gli occhi aperti per guardare ma non per vedere ... con la fallace consapevolezza del tutto ok tutto perfetto e con la leggerezza di chi si sente arrivato dopo lunga peregrinazione .... solo che il cammino è ancora lungo e a volte "bucare" è indispensabile per non crederci invincibili .... Grosso respiro nicola e per i calzari alati di mercurio combatti o meglio ricomincia a combattere


mi piaci come parli, resta solo da capire con chi combattere, se ancora con lei o per me...


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu copriti che pigli freddo:mrgreen:


Tacqui


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh se uno ama qualcuno lo vede come un'icona, poi ti crolla tutto il certo, ma il sentimento che ho verso di lei credo sia ancora di amore anche se ora a volte quando ci penso non riesco a starle accanto


No, se uno ama vede qualcuno come una persona.
L'icona si appende al muro. Tua moglie è una persona e come tutti noi a volte può fare anche cose che ci possono fare male, inconsapevolmente. Ha preso una sbandata, la solita sbandata nella stessa maniera della mia di moglie, dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo... e nella sbandata si fanno tante cose che a noi mariti risultano offensive, ma che dall'altra parte neppure si valutano, tanto si è persi...
Hai bisogno di parlare con lei assimilando quanto è accaduto. Colma i vuoti, ridefinisci l'immagine "reale" di tua moglie: lei ti ama, tu la ami. E' un ottimo punto di partenza. Non buttare via tutto nel tentativo vano di far aderire l'immagine che ti eri creato di tua moglie a quanto è accaduto.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se hai la possibilità, prova a staccarti da lei per qualche giorno, aiuta.


Dubito


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma non ci saresti mai riuscito .... tempo fa una utente scrisse che i traditi sono più o meno innocenti non sapranno mai con assoluta certezza dove hanno peccato (non dare mai per scontato che gli errori siano solo da una sola parte) e se grosso modo lo immaginano non sapranno comunque mai quale è stata la goccia finale .... siamo tutti troppo complicati


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:


:confuso::confuso::confuso:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:


sai cosa penso


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> PERCHE?
> non e' peggio?


no. Non sei 'costretto' a conviverci anche quando sei in picco, ti permette di abbassare la rabbia e di fare i conti con i tuoi sentimenti senza interferenze. Mica dico mesi, eh? 2-3 giorni per riflettere...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se hai la possibilità, prova a staccarti da lei per qualche giorno, aiuta.


Destabilizza e basta.
Per me occorre il contrario.
Essere più presente.
Lei se lo aspetta.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


>


Ho omesso il nome della utente .... ma vedo che legge con attenzione .... smakkone


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu copriti che pigli freddo:mrgreen:





wolf ha detto:


> Tacqui



:mrgreen:


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se hai la possibilità, prova a staccarti da lei per qualche giorno, aiuta.


invece lo starle lontano, anche il solo andare in ufficio mi faceva pensare che lei magari potesse continuare a sentire lui anche se sn passati anni...pensa te cm sto inguaiato


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Destabilizza e basta.
> Per me occorre il contrario.
> Essere più presente.
> *Lei se lo aspetta*.


beh... insomma... non è che lei sia nella posizione di poter accampare delle aspettative, diciamolo.

E' lui che adesso deve ritrovare il suo equilibrio, lei non è in botta fresca.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi piaci come parli, resta solo da capire con chi combattere, se ancora con lei o per me...


Per VOI nicola per VOI e per tutto quello che VOI avete costruito


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece lo starle lontano, anche il solo andare in ufficio mi faceva pensare che lei magari potesse continuare a sentire lui anche se sn passati anni...pensa te cm sto inguaiato


ma è normale.


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per VOI nicola per VOI e per tutto quello che VOI avete costruito


è questo che mi spinge verso lei


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Non sei 'costretto' a conviverci anche quando sei in picco, ti permette di abbassare la rabbia e di fare i conti con i tuoi sentimenti senza interferenze. Mica dico mesi, eh? 2-3 giorni per riflettere...


mmm...dici?
e se invece scatenasse l effetto contrario?
ribolli di rabbia da solo e i tuoi pensieri corrono corrono e nessuno li puo fermare.....tantomeno lei....
se lui da solo si ritrovasse faccia a faccia col male? lei non potrebbe lenirlo....

io chiedo....lo sai che da te posso  e voglio solo imparare


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Aspettate a cancellarmi.


ormai è tardi, addio


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione Rabarbaro, bon.


va bene


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minni smettila di fare cazzona solo perchè *ti ho dato della vecchia.
> *
> Io certe cattiverie gratuite sulla vita personale non mi sono mai sognato di scriverle.
> 
> Sei pesante.


capirai, mica sei l'unico.
ma il più misogino di tutti


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> è questo che mi spinge verso lei


Non sarà facile nicola a volte ti sentirai attirato a volte vorrai staccarti .... io non posso dirti come andrà a finire la tua storia (anche perchè non so nemmeno come andrà la mia) sono qui solo per dirti di dare/rti/rvi una seconda possibilità .... tutti purtoppo commettiamo degli errori rammenta.
Un saluto


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mmm...dici?
> e se invece scatenasse l effetto contrario?
> ribolli di rabbia da solo e i tuoi pensieri corrono corrono e nessuno li puo fermare.....*tantomeno lei*....
> se lui da solo si ritrovasse faccia a faccia col male? lei non potrebbe lenirlo....
> ...


ma lei è proprio l'ultima che li può fermare, secondo me.

Edit: meglio di no, credimi.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lei è proprio l'ultima che li può fermare, secondo me.
> 
> Edit: meglio di no, credimi.



Ma sai...io ho 25 anni, faccio quello che voglio 
saro libera di scegliere da chi imparare delle cose? o manco questo posso fare?
devo tornare a bere il biberon??


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... insomma... non è che lei sia nella posizione di poter accampare delle aspettative, diciamolo.
> 
> E' lui che adesso deve ritrovare il suo equilibrio, lei non è in botta fresca.



Sì, ma insieme sono una coppia. Andarsene è destabilizzante in quanto interrompe un percorso in due.
Lei lo ha iniziato, lui deve raccoglierlo e insieme devono completarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma insieme sono una coppia. Andarsene è destabilizzante in quanto interrompe un percorso in due.
> Lei lo ha iniziato, lui deve raccoglierlo e insieme devono completarlo.


certo.
Ma facendo quello che si sente.
E se va via un paio di giorni non interrompe un accidente, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma insieme sono una coppia. Andarsene è destabilizzante in quanto interrompe un percorso in due.
> Lei lo ha iniziato, lui deve raccoglierlo e insieme devono completarlo.


ogni tanto destabilizzare fa bene


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Io mi son fatto un'idea magari errata della situazione.
Però provo a esporla.
Coppia di lunga data. Lui rimane ancorato all'idea di lei quando la conosce giovanissima, e per anni vagheggia intorno a quel simulacro di persona, senza accorgersi dei cambiamenti di lei.
Che sono normali e fisiologici in qualsiasi individuo.
Cambiamenti che comportano anche esigenze diverse.
Esigenze che sono state raccolte dall'amico, che ha rappresentato la botta d'adrenalina e tutte quelle belle cose che regalano le storie extraconiugali.
Il marito non se ne accorge: possibile che lei non abbia mai mandato alcun segnale? Alla prima volta, inesperta, doveva lasciare tracce di ogni tipo... invece nulla. 
Anni dopo, la moglie confessa tutto.
E' come se dicesse "Marito mio, guarda che io non sono quella che credi. Sono una persona, non un sogno o una bambolina. Non ti sei accorto di nulla, neppure di me quando mi sono innamorata di un altro. Hai guardato solo te stesso e amato la rappresentazione di me. Ma io sono qui, davanti a te , e devi imparare ad amare me per quello che sono e non adorare il simulacro di me stessa. Scendi dal pero e impara a conoscermi, anche da quello che ti sto raccontando ora". 

Mia moglie mi ha detto che al termine della storia, mi avrebbe raccontato tutto, mostrandomi gli sms come prova.
"Volevo che tu imparassi a non sottovalutarmi e a considerarmi incapace di avere altri uomini. Se non m'avessi scoperta, io ti avrei detto che eri stato così lontano da me da non accorgerti neppure quando te lo dicevo o te lo facevo capire".
Ma io la storia l'ho scoperta dopo un mese, e anche quando poi l'ha tenuta nascosta in queste ultime settimane, celando gli sms e nascondendosi del tutto, l'ho nuovamente ribeccata. Inesperienza sua?
No, volontà di guardare l'altro che sta accanto a noi.
E accorgersi dei segnali che manda.
Almeno quello c'è.
Poi, siamo talmente complessi che capirci e conoscersi reciprocamente è sempre un gran lavoro. E questo vale per tutti.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni tanto destabilizzare fa bene


Punire e peggio allontanare qualcuno perché ci ha confessato qualcosa, vuol dire mettere una lapide sulla comunicazione futura, e senza comunicazione una coppia muore.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,a me le troie del forum fanno schifo,e non me le scoperei mai.


Mejo. Uno de meno 

E' un sporca guerra


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo. Uno de meno
> 
> E' un sporca guerra


pure tu....
non si salva proprio nessuno....
alla battaglia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto un'idea magari errata della situazione.
> Però provo a esporla.
> Coppia di lunga data. Lui rimane ancorato all'idea di lei quando la conosce giovanissima, e per anni vagheggia intorno a quel simulacro di persona, senza accorgersi dei cambiamenti di lei.
> Che sono normali e fisiologici in qualsiasi individuo.
> ...


Ma, appunto, la storia di tua moglie è ancora in divenire, Danny.
Quella della moglie di Nicola è finita.
Quindi loro sono in due stati d'animo completamente diversi.
E non è detto che operare un controllo(perchè quello stai facendo tu, altro che guardare l'altro e accorgersi dei segnali che manda... perchè non li manda a te) serva: delle due, serve a renderti quello che impedisce... e quindi il 'nemico'. Secondo me.
Io non gli sto dicendo di andare via per ripicca, ma per staccare, per prendere le distanze e riuscire ad essere più obbiettivo e pensare a mente fredda.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Punire e peggio allontanare qualcuno perché ci ha confessato qualcosa, vuol dire mettere una lapide sulla comunicazione futura, e senza comunicazione una coppia muore.


non è una punizione ma un momento di riflessione individuale che chiarirà poi quella di coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo. Uno de meno
> 
> E' un sporca guerra


ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo. Uno de meno
> 
> E' un sporca guerra


:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo. Uno de meno
> 
> E' un sporca guerra


Ahahah sei un grande


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

*Cacchio*

Avete già scritto 33 pagine.... Stasera gna posso fa... Ma quanto cacchio siete prolissi


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo. Uno de meno
> 
> E' un sporca guerra


:mili::mili::mili:


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma, appunto, la storia di tua moglie è ancora in divenire, Danny.
> Quella della moglie di Nicola è finita.
> Quindi loro sono in due stati d'animo completamente diversi.
> E non è detto che operare un controllo(perchè quello stai facendo tu, altro che guardare l'altro e accorgersi dei segnali che manda... perchè non li manda a te) serva: delle due, serve a renderti quello che impedisce... e quindi il 'nemico'. Secondo me.
> Io non gli sto dicendo di andare via per ripicca, ma per staccare, per prendere le distanze e riuscire ad essere più obbiettivo e pensare a mente fredda.



Dici che non si mandano segnali?
I segnali li si manda e non sono pochi.
Poi quelli inducono sospetti, e i sospetti necessitano di una verifica per essere confermati... certo.
Ti dico i segnali che ha mandato mia moglie in questi giorni?
Sorrisi, frasette, strane incazzature su certi argomenti, stati d'animo mutevoli, incantamento, etc.
Ma soprattutto... una che lascia un minimo di depressione dovrebbe averla, no?
Se dopo qualche giorno è di nuovo garrula... gatta ci cova...
Tutte cose che un marito coglie dopo anni.
Vuoi i segnali che mi mandava prima che scoprissi il tutto?
Sorrisi, euforia particolare, incantamento, vaghezza... è vero mia moglie è una pignola e queste cose si palesano facilmente... ma un minimo di superamento della soglia di attenzione ti viene, no?
E se all'inizio queste cose le attribuisci a qualche sbilanciamento ormonale temporaneo, quando vedi nella lista della spesa sempre nuova biancheria intima, vestitini e scarpe inusuali e altri piccoli particolari che segnalano un cambiamento di abitudini... gli occhi li tieni aperti. Spalancati. Fino alla conferma, che si palesa sempre come un errore da parte del traditore.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola te ne racconto una. Libero di crederci o meno.
Due che si conoscono da una vita. Come me e mia moglie. Anzi, me e mia moglie.
All'inizio siamo in tre. Lei sembrava la suora di tutta la classe, carina, minuta, una bambolina di quelle che sembra neppure caghino. Ma aveva tre storie tutte insieme e importanti. Per lei.
Passano due anni e lei sceglie. Uno. Me.
Ma la coppia non è bilanciatissima neppure a quel punto.
Si litiga... E così ci si lascia.
Lei parte per le vacanze invernali con due sue amiche.
Io credo che sia andata con uno degli altri e mi incazzo.
Quando ho la conferma che lei è andata con le amiche, rimettendoci insieme qualche tempo dopo, mi rincuoro.
Peccato che anni dopo lei mi confessi che con queste sue due amiche ci sia andata a letto.
Ora: mi chiederai come l'ho presa?
Sono rimasto incredulo. Mi sembrava assurdo.
Poi alla fine mi son detto che comunque ci eravamo lasciati in quel periodo e che comunque quella era un'esperienza che lei desiderava fare, e l'ha fatta, un rimpianto in meno.
Soprattutto ho concluso, ora lei sta con me e chi se ne frega del passato.
Credo me lo abbia confessato 15 anni fa, più o meno, e per questi anni fino ad ora lei è stata fedele, come fidanzata e poi come moglie. Almeno questo lo devo riconoscere.
15 anni non sono pochi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che non si mandano segnali?
> I segnali li si manda e non sono pochi.
> Poi quelli inducono sospetti, e i sospetti necessitano di una verifica per essere confermati... certo.
> Ti dico i segnali che ha mandato mia moglie in questi giorni?
> ...


l'ho capito il tuo discorso, Danny... e capisco perchè tu non ti allontaneresti adesso... ma non stai lì per il bene della coppia e per ricostruire, leggendo quello che scrivi.
Tu resti lì a controllare perchè non vuoi essere preso per i fondelli un'altra volta.
Ed è assolutamente legittimo e comprensibile.
Ma Nicola è in una posizione del tutto diversa e anche sua moglie.
Tu invece... secondo me sei al pelo dall'eruzione vulcanica.
Magari ti farebbe bene parlarne... se vuoi...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma, appunto, la storia di tua moglie è ancora in divenire, Danny.
> Quella della moglie di Nicola è finita.
> Quindi loro sono in due stati d'animo completamente diversi.
> E non è detto che operare un controllo(perchè quello stai facendo tu, altro che guardare l'altro e accorgersi dei segnali che manda... perchè non li manda a te) serva: delle due, serve a renderti quello che impedisce... e quindi il 'nemico'. Secondo me.
> Io non gli sto dicendo di andare via per ripicca, ma per staccare, per prendere le distanze e riuscire ad essere più obbiettivo e pensare a mente fredda.


Si la sono passati quattro mesi dalla confessione se ancora non riesce a pensare a mente 
fredda forse c'è qualcosa che gli roderà sempre...

io personalmente se mio marito confessasse di aver fatto i porci comodi 
a casa nostra nel nostro letto con un'altra ...
non so forse darei fuoco al letto con lui dentro...
e non recupererei un bel niente ...
anzi i denti d'oro ne avesse :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> pensa che invece io la credevo perfetta. La donna che è cresciuta con me e che fa questo col mio migliore amico...hai colto il segno, ho avuto del tempo per pensare di vendicarmi col tradimento, ma so già che ci starei peggio di prima.


"Perfetta" lo è ora. Cioè quello che è sempre stata, ovvero una persona anche onesta tra le tante caratteristiche personali che già conoscevi, con in più questa rivelazione che non fa altro che dirti tutto, direi proprio tutto, di lei.

Chissà perchè l'ha fatto. Fatto sta che s'è messa in sella ad un porco, non credo sapesse bene quello che faceva.
Oppure voleva redimersi e dare allo stesso tempo la possibilità al vostro matrimonio di restare vero e non la farsa che era diventato. Proprio per il tipo di inganno, che nel tuo caso è doppio. I sensi di colpa qui possono essere più che comprensibili.

Ora che t'ha mollato la patata bollente in realtà ha fatto la sua giocata, in azzardo. A te non resta che prendere o lasciare. Il fatto è che, nonostante le buone premesse che vedo per poter andare avanti, so che adesso, come hai già detto, ti ritroverai a barcamenarti tra rabbia, menefreghismo, amore e disamore.

La vita è bella. Comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Io questa cosa non l'ho perdonata. 
Leggi la storia di Circe (vai nella ricerca avanzata e cerchi i post più vecchi suoi) che ci sta provando.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao nicola, benvenuto:smile:
> 
> senti, troia zoccola...lascia lì...sono parole...lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Sono giudizi di valore, inutili, che non portano da nessuna parte.
> ...


:bravooo:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Nicola te ne racconto una. Libero di crederci o meno.
> Due che si conoscono da una vita. Come me e mia moglie. Anzi, me e mia moglie.
> All'inizio siamo in tre. Lei sembrava la suora di tutta la classe, carina, minuta, una bambolina di quelle che sembra neppure caghino. Ma aveva tre storie tutte insieme e importanti. Per lei.
> Passano due anni e lei sceglie. Uno. Me.
> ...


:incazzato:Ma porca puttana... :uhoh::matto:
A me mai ste soddisfazioni.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto un'idea magari errata della situazione.
> Però provo a esporla.
> Coppia di lunga data. Lui rimane ancorato all'idea di lei quando la conosce giovanissima, e per anni vagheggia intorno a quel simulacro di persona, senza accorgersi dei cambiamenti di lei.
> Che sono normali e fisiologici in qualsiasi individuo.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> azz, allora non mi spiego io. Lei in effetti era la mia bambina, mo' l'hai capita?


Hai sentito violentata l'idea che avevi di lei, la lei che conoscevi da ragazzina perché per te era sempre la stessa. In realtà ti sei sentito tu violentato.
Capisco benissimo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io questa cosa non l'ho perdonata.
> Leggi la storia di Circe (vai nella ricerca avanzata e cerchi i post più vecchi suoi) che ci sta provando.


A volte appare come se scambiassi causa con effetto.
Parli della tua intransigenza come reazione al tradimento.
Ti sei mai posta il problema che magari quella fosse la causa?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Certo che vuoi cadere e la curiosità è il movente.
> Proprio per quello lei ha vuotato il sacco mentre erano in un momento di intimità: ho avuto questa curiosità, sappi che ho provato piacere. Non sono solo mamma e moglie.
> 
> Il gusto del proibito e del paradosso mica l'ha inventato la moglie di Nicola. Chi può escludere che proprio l'abisso morale (violare il simbolo, il talamo) non amplifichi le sensazioni adrenaliniche?


Hai ben descritto.
Lo capisco.
Possibile che non si riesca ad accettare di stare con chi cede a seduzioni di questo tipo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Credo anche che te l'abbia confessato per un'idea erronea di lealtà postuma.*
> Mi spiego meglio: lei sapeva che tra voi due c'era un'ombra... e che questa ombra era un suo errore.
> Probabilmente ha pensato, visto che era un momento di solidità della coppia ed era sicura dei suoi sentimenti per te, di liberarsi di questa ombra.


Se è effettivamente così come sostieni, Nicola dovrebbe saperlo confermare, sulla base del tono e delle parole con cui gli è stato confessato.

Io credo non sia per senso di colpa e per lealtà. Credo abbia cercato (forse in modo maldestro, per certi versi suicida) di accendere una forte e completa complicità fra loro.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se è effettivamente così come sostieni, Nicola dovrebbe saperlo confermare, sulla base del tono e delle parole con cui gli è stato confessato.
> 
> Io credo non sia per senso di colpa e per lealtà. Credo abbia cercato (forse in modo maldestro, per certi versi suicida) di accendere una forte e completa complicità fra loro.


non sarai un cuckold pure tu???gia' qua'dentro e'pieno.......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se è effettivamente così come sostieni, Nicola dovrebbe saperlo confermare, sulla base del tono e delle parole con cui gli è stato confessato.
> 
> Io credo non sia per senso di colpa e per lealtà. Credo abbia cercato (forse in modo maldestro, per certi versi suicida) di accendere una forte e completa complicità fra loro.


E se fosse come tu dici.....quale sarebbe stato, secondo te, il modo migliore per riaccedere o accendere la complicita?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...





danielacala ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Comprendo, la rabbia, la sfiducia. .tutto.
> 
> ...


Sì, la vedo su questo filone.

Ha voluto che non vi siano segreti fra di voi e in cuor suo ha scelto te.

Se puoi perdonare, ritrovi una coppia più sincera. E forse anche più salda. Perché non è tutto oro che luccica e tanto meno una scappatella.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se è effettivamente così come sostieni, Nicola dovrebbe saperlo confermare, sulla base del tono e delle parole con cui gli è stato confessato.
> 
> Io credo non sia per senso di colpa e per lealtà. Credo abbia cercato (forse in modo maldestro, per certi versi suicida) di accendere una forte e completa complicità fra loro.



Puo anche essere ...
Anche se direi molto suicida


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ho capito il tuo discorso, Danny... e capisco perchè tu non ti allontaneresti adesso... ma non stai lì per il bene della coppia e per ricostruire, leggendo quello che scrivi.
> Tu resti lì a controllare perchè non vuoi essere preso per i fondelli un'altra volta.
> Ed è assolutamente legittimo e comprensibile.
> Ma Nicola è in una posizione del tutto diversa e anche sua moglie.
> ...


No, no... io resto perché amo comunque mia moglie. E lei stessa non ha mai posto in discussione me o la famiglia. Come per Nicola.
Avrei preferito essere nella situazione di Nicola... un trauma, uno solo, e poi ci comincia a ricostruire.
Qui è stato da un mese a questa parte un continuo succedersi - ma me lo dovevo aspettare - di avvenimenti contrastanti e di rimesse in discussione ogni volta del percorso.
Questo ovviamente ha accresciuto la mia ansia, fatto crollare l'autostima, aumentato la mia insicurezza.
Non sto esplodendo, affatto. Con difficoltà sto cercando di riemergere, di riprendere il controllo di me stesso, di migliorare comunque anche me stesso come individuo e di porre le basi per cominciare a relazionare in maniera diversa con mia moglie. Che ovviamente ha compreso la situazione e pur vivendo anche lei comunque male quanto sta accadendo, sta cominciando a riflettere sulle scelte da fare in maniera razionale.
Ci vorrà del tempo: non è facile per nessuno di noi due.
Non credo sia facile per lei interrompere, se è ancora, come dite voi, "in botta". (non è facile e neppure produttivo, perché si ricomincia...)
Non è facile per me d'altro canto attendere e resistere a lungo.
Sinceramente, non credevo di trovarmi in una situazione così difficile da gestire, a livello psicologico.
Ma sono convinto che ne usciremo, prima o poi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma il punto rimane.
> 
> La amavi, la puoi amare solo fino a che è la tua pura perfetta bambina (e continua a suonarmi strano che a 40 anni tu la vedessi così, ma questa è sensibilità mia personale), o puoi amare anche una donna adulta che ha fatto una cazzata enorme e che ti ha fatto del male?
> 
> ...


L'amore di un genitore non è paragonabile o non dovrebbe essere paragonabile a quello di un compagno.
Qualunque cosa possa fare un figlio non è tradimento, a meno che non chieda di diventare figlio di un altro.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :incazzato:Ma porca puttana... :uhoh::matto:
> A me mai ste soddisfazioni.


Ci pensavo un po' su... a parte gli scherzi... ma perché questa cosa mi ha comunque infastidito meno rispetto ad altre confessioni che avrebbe potuto farmi? Perché se fosse stata un'orgia con due uomini... forse l'avrei presa meno bene? Perché addirittura - lo dico del tutto sinceramente - la cosa a tratti mi è apparsa anche eccitante?
Intendo dire... se una ha comunque un'anima bisex... è un problema che mediamente tange l'uomo, oppure no?
Mah, ci farò un post. E' una cosa che fatico a comprendere del tutto nei suoi risvolti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non sarai un cuckold pure tu???gia' qua'dentro e'pieno.......


Iooooooooo? Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Ma che sei matto? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :incazzato:Ma porca puttana... :uhoh::matto:
> A me mai ste soddisfazioni.


Non puoi avere tutto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ci pensavo un po' su... a parte gli scherzi... ma perché questa cosa mi ha comunque infastidito meno rispetto ad altre confessioni che avrebbe potuto farmi? Perché se fosse stata un'orgia con due uomini... forse l'avrei presa meno bene? *Perché addirittura - lo dico del tutto sinceramente - la cosa a tratti mi è apparsa anche eccitante? *Intendo dire... se una ha comunque un'anima bisex... è un problema che mediamente tange l'uomo, oppure no? Mah, ci farò un post. E' una cosa che fatico a comprendere del tutto nei suoi risvolti.


E' inutile che fai il sostenuto e mi pigli per il culo... "addirittura", "a tratti", "ci farò un post".
 Io per una roba così andrei a Santiago de Compostela strisciando sui gomiti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A volte appare come se scambiassi causa con effetto.
> Parli della tua intransigenza come reazione al tradimento.
> Ti sei mai posta il problema che magari quella fosse la causa?


Ho qualche dubbio ora, che tu non capisca niente.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' inutile che fai il sostenuto e mi pigli per il culo... "addirittura", "a tratti", "ci farò un post".
> Io per una roba così andrei a Santiago de Compostela strisciando sui gomiti.



Pensa che ero serio....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ci pensavo un po' su... a parte gli scherzi... ma perché questa cosa mi ha comunque infastidito meno rispetto ad altre confessioni che avrebbe potuto farmi? Perché se fosse stata un'orgia con due uomini... forse l'avrei presa meno bene? Perché addirittura - lo dico del tutto sinceramente - la cosa a tratti mi è apparsa anche eccitante?
> Intendo dire... se una ha comunque un'anima bisex... è un problema che mediamente tange l'uomo, oppure no?
> Mah, ci farò un post. *E' una cosa che fatico a comprendere *del tutto nei suoi risvolti.


Anch'io.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io.


cioe? perche?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' inutile che fai il sostenuto e mi pigli per il culo... "addirittura", "a tratti", "ci farò un post".
> Io per una roba così andrei a Santiago de Compostela strisciando sui gomiti.


Assoluta impossibilità di comprensione. Siamo diversi.
Se uno mi dicesse una cosa del genere mi sentirei talmente oggettivata e umiliata che non riuscirei più a stargli vicino.
Pure la mancanza di rispetto per chi compie un pellegrinaggio tanto lontano dal mio modo di sentire mi lascerebbe sconcertata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E se fosse come tu dici.....quale sarebbe stato, secondo te, il modo migliore per riaccedere o accendere la complicita?


Prenderla molto larga. Parlare di sogni notturni e non di realtà... diurne. Far digerire a Nicola un boccone alla volta.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> pensa che invece io la credevo perfetta. La donna che è cresciuta con me e che fa questo col mio migliore amico...hai colto il segno, ho avuto del tempo per pensare di vendicarmi col tradimento, ma so già che ci starei peggio di prima.



ma io credo di aver capito che, quando lei ha vuotato il sacco, il tizio non era già più il tuo migliore amico, o sbaglio?
il che potrebbe essere uno dei motivi per cui te lo ha detto, ovvero l'affievolirsi dell'amicizia tra te e questo tizio

comunque secondo il mio parere ormai tua moglie avrebbe fatto meglio e stare zitta e tenersi i sensi di colpa per sè


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assoluta impossibilità di comprensione. Siamo diversi.
> Se uno mi dicesse una cosa del genere mi sentirei talmente oggettivata e umiliata che non riuscirei più a stargli vicino.
> Pure la mancanza di rispetto per chi compie un pellegrinaggio tanto lontano dal mio modo di sentire mi lascerebbe sconcertata.


Giovanardi al tuo confronto è Sid Vicious.

Minerva ora mi becca.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe? perche?


A te  spiego.
Io non ho nessuna attrazione per le donne ma comprendo che possa esistere la bisessualità.
Trovo sconcertante che un uomo che dice di amare la sua donna voglia partecipare. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
Ma uno che lo sogni o lo proponga a una donna mi pare che la consideri un suo oggetto di piacere.
Per me c'è un enorme differenza tra vedere il sesso anche nel suo aspetto ludico e considerare un giocattolo di piacere l'altra persona.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prenderla molto larga. Parlare di sogni notturni e non di realtà... diurne. Far digerire a Nicola un boccone alla volta.


senza confessare mai il tradimento? o solo successiavemnte?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Giovanardi al tuo confronto è Sid Vicious.
> 
> Minerva ora mi becca.


Veramente mi sa che di Giovanardi sai molto poco dato che condanna la pratica ma non la fantasia.
Io trovo normale la pratica ma aborro la fantasia su una persona che si dice di amare.
Certamente non mi capirai.
Sia Giovanardi sia Sid li ho sempre trovati fisicamente repellenti.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te  spiego.
> Io non ho nessuna attrazione per le donne ma comprendo che possa esistere la bisessualità.
> Trovo sconcertante che un uomo che dice di amare la sua donna voglia partecipare. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> Ma uno che lo sogni o lo proponga a una donna mi pare che la consideri un suo oggetto di piacere.
> Per me c'è un enorme differenza tra vedere il sesso anche nel suo aspetto ludico e considerare un giocattolo di piacere l'altra persona.



e' chiaro si.
e' giusto anche, siamo appunto tutti diversi?
io sono bisessuale e non troverei umilinate essere l oggetto di piacere del mio compagno, icludendo una terza persona, una donna.
ma capisco che nona  tutti possa piacere.....
pero non credo si tratti giocattolo.....qualsiasi atto sessuale allora puo essere visto cosi...
dal chiederti di mettermi a novanta o tu che chiedi a un pompino ....sono richeste, desideri, e se in due si e' d accordo si mettono in partica.....
credo...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te  spiego.
> Io non ho nessuna attrazione per le donne ma comprendo che possa esistere la bisessualità.
> Trovo sconcertante che un uomo che dice di amare la sua donna voglia partecipare. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> Ma uno che lo sogni o lo proponga a una donna mi pare che la consideri un suo oggetto di piacere.
> Per me c'è un enorme differenza tra vedere il sesso anche nel suo aspetto ludico e considerare un giocattolo di piacere l'altra persona.



Secondo me non esiste un oggetto del piacere, ma una partecipazione nel piacere.
Che riguarda tutti. La donna, l'uomo, indifferentemente e in maniera diversa e comunque per tutti responsabile.
La sessualità ha tante di quelle forme, che l'unica che considero più difficile da accettare è l'umiiazione dell'altro, che può avvenire anche attraverso l'esclusione (come nel tradimento).
Che nella condivisione di eventuali trasgressioni al normale sesso di coppia non c'è mai.
Stiamo parlando di un'orgia e dell'attrattiva che essa può avere. Nell'orgia credo sia difficile stabilire che qualcuno sia un oggetto. E' una pura distribuzione del piacere.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' chiaro si.
> e' giusto anche, siamo appunto tutti diversi?
> io sono bisessuale e non troverei umilinate essere l oggetto di piacere del mio compagno, icludendo una terza persona, una donna.
> ma capisco che nona  tutti possa piacere.....
> ...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te  spiego.
> Io non ho nessuna attrazione per le donne ma comprendo che possa esistere la bisessualità.
> Trovo sconcertante che un uomo che dice di amare la sua donna voglia partecipare. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> Ma uno che lo sogni o lo proponga a una donna mi pare che la consideri un suo oggetto di piacere.
> Per me c'è un enorme differenza tra vedere il sesso anche nel suo aspetto ludico e considerare un giocattolo di piacere l'altra persona.


Brunetta,sai che leggere Nicola ma anche Danny,mi fa'tornare in mente una porcata letta qualche giorno fa'??.-
Un tipo racconta che in ''sauna hot''(manco sapevo esistesse...)una donna si fa'scopare da un'altro,davanti al marito.e intanto gli dice(al Cornuto..)''amore mio quanto ti amo''.

Per mw il marito era 1 di questi 2.............


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' chiaro si.
> e' giusto anche, siamo appunto tutti diversi?
> io sono bisessuale e non troverei umilinate essere l oggetto di piacere del mio compagno, icludendo una terza persona, una donna.
> ma capisco che non a  tutti possa piacere.....
> ...


Infatti dipende dall'intenzione.
In altri casi si può non cogliere l'intenzione. Se colgo un intenzione il disagio è immediato. Nel caso di una richiesta l'uso è per me evidente.
Tu dici "ma va anche a me". Appunto non è una richiesta per,  è una cosa con.
Se invece non ti andasse (pensa a qualunque cosa che non ti piacesse) sarebbe ben diverso.
Immagina il contrario e te ne rendi conto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non esiste un oggetto del piacere, ma una partecipazione nel piacere.
> Che riguarda tutti. La donna, l'uomo, indifferentemente e in maniera diversa e comunque per tutti responsabile.
> La sessualità ha tante di quelle forme, che* l'unica che considero più difficile da accettare è l'umiiazione dell'altro*, che può avvenire anche attraverso l'esclusione (come nel tradimento).
> Che nella condivisione di eventuali trasgressioni al normale sesso di coppia non c'è mai.
> Stiamo parlando di un'orgia e dell'attrattiva che essa può avere. Nell'orgia credo sia difficile stabilire che qualcuno sia un oggetto. E' una pura distribuzione del piacere.


Appunto. Io parlo di richiesta umiliante.
E' umiliante chiedere qualsiasi cosa che all'altro non piace e che lo farebbe sentire umiliato.
Pensa se chiedesse a te di fare sesso con uno (supponendo che a te non piaccia).


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti dipende dall'intenzione.
> In altri casi si può non cogliere l'intenzione. Se colgo un intenzione il disagio è immediato. Nel caso di una richiesta l'uso è per me evidente.
> Tu dici "ma va anche a me". Appunto non è una richiesta per,  è una cosa con.
> Se invece non ti andasse (pensa a qualunque cosa che non ti piacesse) sarebbe ben diverso.
> Immagina il contrario e te ne rendi conto.


si ma non si porrebbe il probelma....
inoltre il proprio compagno/a sa cosa piace e cosa no.... (be insomma, diciamo in linea generale, poi ci sono casi e casi)
ma se una cosa non piace non si pone la questione...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta,sai che leggere Nicola ma anche Danny,mi fa'tornare in mente una porcata letta qualche giorno fa'??.-
> Un tipo racconta che in ''sauna hot''(manco sapevo esistesse...)una donna si fa'scopare da un'altro,davanti al marito.e intanto gli dice(al Cornuto..)''amore mio quanto ti amo''.
> 
> Per mw il marito era 1 di questi 2.............


Caro panterone io e te non è che abbiamo molte possibilità di capirci.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Veramente io non ho parlato di voler partecipare a nulla. 
Nè di persone come oggetti sessuali.
Nè di richieste per soddisfare mie fantasie.
Solo libero arbitrio.
L'ha scritto Danny: "Era un'esperienza che volevo fare, l'ho fatta." Ha fatto male a qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma non si porrebbe il probelma....
> inoltre il proprio compagno/a sa cosa piace e cosa no.... (be insomma, diciamo in linea generale, poi ci sono casi e casi)
> ma* se una cosa non piace *non si pone la questione...


Infatti non avevo sollevato la questione con te e neppure con Danny ma con President che la poneva in altro modo.
Non che sia un problema. Non credo nella possibilità di una storia con President o con nessun altro :mrgreen: con me.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta,sai che leggere Nicola ma anche Danny,mi fa'tornare in mente una porcata letta qualche giorno fa'??.-
> Un tipo racconta che in ''sauna hot''(manco sapevo esistesse...)una donna si fa'scopare da un'altro,davanti al marito.e intanto gli dice(al Cornuto..)''amore mio quanto ti amo''.
> 
> Per mw il marito era 1 di questi 2.............



Che è una barzelletta?
Io conosco invece coppie che si scambiano. Noi non abbiamo mai fatto niente del genere, però tra i nostri amici qualcuno sì. Intendo dire... il mondo ha una sua varietà che stare a porre dei paletti e non vedere quanto accade... non è sempre consigliabile.
Il risveglio a volte può essere doloroso.
Come nel caso mio e di Nicola


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Veramente io non ho parlato di voler partecipare a nulla.
> Nè di persone come oggetti sessuali.
> Nè di richieste per soddisfare mie fantasie.
> Solo libero arbitrio.
> L'ha scritto Danny: "Era un'esperienza che volevo fare, l'ho fatta." Ha fatto male a qualcuno?


Tranquillo. Ci sarà chi non vede l'ora.
Ho espresso un mio sentire.
Mi scuso con chi si fosse sentito offeso.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta,sai che leggere Nicola ma anche Danny,mi fa'tornare in mente una porcata letta qualche giorno fa'??.-
> Un tipo racconta che in ''sauna hot''(manco sapevo esistesse...)una donna si fa'scopare da un'altro,davanti al marito.e intanto gli dice(al Cornuto..)''amore mio quanto ti amo''.
> 
> Per mw il marito era 1 di questi 2.............



ma non sarà pericoloso in sauna?
era accesa?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Veramente io non ho parlato di voler partecipare a nulla.
> Nè di persone come oggetti sessuali.
> Nè di richieste per soddisfare mie fantasie.
> Solo libero arbitrio.
> L'ha scritto Danny: "Era un'esperienza che volevo fare, l'ho fatta." Ha fatto male a qualcuno?


"E'un'esperienza che voleva fare, l'h_*a*_ fatta
Pace, amen.
Me l'ha raccontata, conosco meglio mia moglie, è fatta così, mi piace per quello che è comunque.
Meglio capire e sapere chi si ha davanti piuttosto che credere di avere l'angioletto o la bambolina al fianco.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sarà pericoloso in sauna?
> era accesa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti.
Sai che sto cambiando idea :carneval:? Comincio ad amarti come JB :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti.
> Sai che sto cambiando idea :carneval:? Comincio ad amarti come JB :carneval:


Io in sauna dopo 5 minuti mi sciolgo.
Tecnicamente mi sembra non particolarmente facile, oppure come dire, il rapporto ha una durata veramente un po' troppo limitata... Per non parlare a livello cardiaco...
Ma sarà una sauna spenta, forse...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

vero . per questo motivo quello che non capisco io è il fatto che non sia dia importanza emotiva al rapporto con lo stesso sesso.


danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non esiste un oggetto del piacere, ma una partecipazione nel piacere.
> *Che riguarda tutti.* La donna, l'uomo, indifferentemente e in maniera diversa e comunque per tutti responsabile.
> La sessualità ha tante di quelle forme, che l'unica che considero più difficile da accettare è l'umiiazione dell'altro, che può avvenire anche attraverso l'esclusione (come nel tradimento).
> Che nella condivisione di eventuali trasgressioni al normale sesso di coppia non c'è mai.
> Stiamo parlando di un'orgia e dell'attrattiva che essa può avere. Nell'orgia credo sia difficile stabilire che qualcuno sia un oggetto. E' una pura distribuzione del piacere.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti.
> Sai che sto cambiando idea :carneval:? Comincio ad amarti come JB :carneval:



sai com'è, il nostro Micione gode di molto credito, non vorrei mai che poi qualcuno gli desse retta e poi ci tocca intervenire d'urgenza!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sai com'è, il nostro Micione gode di molto credito, non vorrei mai che poi qualcuno gli desse retta e poi ci tocca intervenire d'urgenza!


Non avevo contestualizzato. Neppure immaginavo proseliti.
Manco di lungimiranza (oltre che di spirito ludico).


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Veramente io non ho parlato di voler partecipare a nulla.
> Nè di persone come oggetti sessuali.
> Nè di richieste per soddisfare mie fantasie.
> Solo libero arbitrio.
> L'ha scritto Danny: "Era un'esperienza che volevo fare, l'ho fatta." Ha fatto male a qualcuno?


speriamo di no, a volte anche solo una mononucleosi è tosta da guarire


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero . per questo motivo quello che non capisco io è il fatto che non sia dia importanza emotiva al rapporto con lo stesso sesso.


CIOE' CIOE' CIOE????
spiega un po....scusa ma lo sai che sono un po tonta


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo contestualizzato. Neppure immaginavo proseliti.
> Manco di lungimiranza (oltre che di spirito ludico).


era solo un'ipotesi come tante altre
tipo prima avevo ipotizzato che un utente sia stato oggetto di una particolare educazione religiosa da piccolo
purtroppo nessuno azzarda, peccato perchè l'argomento potrebbe essere interessante


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio





miss acacia ha detto:


> CIOE' CIOE' CIOE????
> spiega un po....scusa ma lo sai che sono un po tonta


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
> o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio



se la moglie è lesbica, sì
ho appunto un amico che ha la moglie con l'amica in un'altra città, e ne è gelossissimo, ha pure trovato una specie di diario della moglie e ne è rimasto molto dispiaciuto


----------



## Fantastica (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola!
Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è bellissima come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
> o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio


ma non e' vero....
almeno non sempre....io per esempio sono autorizzata a fare sesso con una donna solo in caso di partecipazione del mio ragazzo....senza di lui, non posso....lui non lo accetterebbe.....
forse e' un probelma di controllo....
se non sei li, non puoi sapere se si esce fuori dallo schema....
se si e' in 3 e' una porcata e basta, e' un gioco, non ci puo essere possibilita di sentimento, parole dolci e coccole.....
se un uomo sa che la sua donna e' da sola con un altra donna (ma sa che non si stanno pettinando a vicenda), secondo me, a volte, teme di piu che se fosse sola con un uomo...
non ci puo essere competizioni....sono due livelli diversi, due mondi paralleli....

perche ho scritto paralleli? volevo dire opposti


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non sarà pericoloso in sauna?
> era accesa?


no era nella sala dove si fa'la cromoterapia...ti sdrai ovviamente nudo sopra un''sedile''di pietra caldo,l'ambiente e'semi buio,con musica bassissima.sensazione favolosa...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola!
> Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è bellissima come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


è un incipit di stile rabarbaro. ambisci?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
> o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio


E' un'osservazione intelligente, che condivido. Anzi, se il rapporto non coinvolgesse anche la sfera emozionale, quasi sarebbe svilito.
Il punto è: posso essere geloso anche di qualcuno che per sua natura non mi è concorrente? Non c'è "competizione": non è un maschio.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un incipit di stile rabarbaro. ambisci?


Lisergico, direi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai, mica sei l'unico.
> ma il più misogino di tutti


Punto primo: Rabarbaro non è misogino.
Punto secondo: Ti ho mai parlato degli effetti anti-ageing degli amuleti?


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' un'osservazione intelligente, che condivido. Anzi, se il rapporto non coinvolgesse anche la sfera emozionale, quasi sarebbe svilito.
> Il punto è: posso essere geloso anche di qualcuno che sua natura non mi è concorrente? Non c'è "competizione": non è un maschio.


perchè non c'è competizione?

mi spiegheresti?

mi incuriosisce molto questa cosa...e proprio non riesco a capire...la differenza.

Fare sesso è fare sesso...è una forma di comunicazione, dal mio punto di vista. 
E' uno scambio, più o meno profondo di parti di sè. 
E per come la vedo io può essere profondo con un uomo come con una donna.

Quindi non capisco perchè diversi livelli di gelosia.

Capisco il voler partecipare o meno. Quella è questione di gradire o meno una forma della sessualità.

Ma il diverso livello di gelosia...non ci arrivo


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Punto primo: Rabarbaro non è misogino.
> Punto secondo: Ti ho mai parlato degli effetti anti-ageing degli amuleti?


quelli che ti devi mettere dove sai?


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2013)

scusa l'OT nicola


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli che ti devi mettere dove sai?


Non vuoi avere anche tu un gentil giovane per sempre?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te  spiego.
> Io non ho nessuna attrazione per le donne ma comprendo che possa esistere la bisessualità.
> Trovo sconcertante che un uomo che dice di amare la sua donna voglia partecipare. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> Ma uno che lo sogni o lo proponga a una donna mi pare che la consideri un suo oggetto di piacere.
> Per me c'è un enorme differenza tra vedere il sesso anche nel suo aspetto ludico e considerare un giocattolo di piacere l'altra persona.


resta il fatto Brunetta, che sia una fantasia di molti uomini fare sesso con due donne. Ma molti. 
E dato che la donna non ha il pene non vedono rivalità.
Come fosse un sex-toy.
Io non sono un uomo e non mi piacciono i luoghi affollati... ma parlandone con amici, devo dire che è una cosa diffusa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè non c'è competizione?
> 
> mi spiegheresti?
> 
> ...


Io non ho parlato di partecipare. Un rapporto fra un uomo e due donne è un'altra cosa (piacevolisssssssima e auspicabile, per carità).
Nessuno dice che non è un rapporto profondo tanto quanto. 

Prendo la gelosia come un sentimento che viene da un istinto atavico di conservazione, di sopravvivenza, di paura perdere l'altro e quindi premetto che uso volutamente un linguaggio animalesco/primitivo: razionamente, si devono combattere le battaglie perse? 

Non posso temere una donna, nel senso che non ho armi per combattere con lei per la "riconquista" della preda e viceversa: la fisicità è diversa, non c'è possibilità di riproduzione, credo che anche l'approccio fisico sia diverso. 
Se una donna conquista la mia donna, non posso che rassegnarmi. Con un uomo le armi (virilità, fisicità, ecc.) non sono mai pari, ma sono identiche.

Detto questo: perchè devo chiudere alla mia partner la possibilità di vivere emozioni che io non posso darle? Non parlo di intensità, ma di modalità.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> resta il fatto Brunetta, che sia una fantasia di molti uomini fare sesso con due donne. Ma molti.
> E dato che la donna non ha il pene non vedono rivalità.
> Come fosse un sex-toy.
> Io non sono un uomo e non mi piacciono i luoghi affollati... ma parlandone con amici, devo dire che è una cosa diffusa.



Ho letto solo questo, le altre pagine mi mancano e mi siddia a leggerle.

Si è vero è fantasia degli uomini far sesso con due donne, appartiene anche a me questa fantasia, ha appartenuto a me. Fino ad adesso questo, chissà il perchè, ma leggerlo metabolizzarlo e renderlo "veramente reale" in una vera lettura di me stesso, mi porta a dirmi esattamente tre parole. "mi faccio schifo" anzi se permettete "mi facevo schifo". 

Quanto sono strano, basta poco a volte e ci vuole un nulla per ricredersi e prendere atto di alcune stupidità che si portano dentro per tanto tempo. Forse è il tipico atteggiamento maschile che porta nel relazionarsi a rendere delle situazioni alquanto gravi semplicemente dei desideri che sono praticamente delle vere offese a se stessi e alla persona con cui si vive. 

Io mi sono capito. uahhahaahhahaha mi basta questo.

Grazie Sbri.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un incipit di stile rabarbaro. ambisci?


Contagio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Contagio.


non ne hai bisogno


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti perdono perche' in realta' volevi scrivere *prenderla a ceffoni*,finche' non ti senti le mani come il badile quando d'inverno spali una tonnellata di neve mista a lava,e bicipite e deltoide come se alien se li stesse mangiando dal di dentro.
> Ma so che sei uno strenuo difensore della lobby del fitness,a cui non puoi sottrarre lavoro.


Ah però non ti facevo così talebano in fatto di coppia ...nvece :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di partecipare. Un rapporto fra un uomo e due donne è un'altra cosa (piacevolisssssssima e auspicabile, per carità).
> Nessuno dice che non è un rapporto profondo tanto quanto.
> 
> Prendo la gelosia come un sentimento che viene da un istinto atavico di conservazione, di sopravvivenza, di paura perdere l'altro e quindi premetto che uso volutamente un linguaggio animalesco/primitivo: razionamente, si devono combattere le battaglie perse?
> ...


Il pericolo incombente con due donne
è che si coalizzino contro di te...

Invece devi dividere e imperare...

E credimi
Se riesci a metterle una contro l'altra 
fai il botto...

Da cui il detto
la terza gode...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola!
> Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è bellissima come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


Verde mio
per far dispetto a Minerva.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non avercela con tua moglie;in fondo ha solo seppellito te con la merda che ha dentro,ora tu affoghi e lei e' pulita.
> Poi 'sta storia di certe donnette che tradiscono non perche' han voglia di altri cazzi,ma perche' "si sono innamorate",fa ridere i polli ed e' la scusa immediata che sparano,quando noti che hanno l'ano piu' largo di tre centimetri rispetto al solito,e di colore blu tenebra.
> Potresti convertirti all'islam,e gonfiarla come una zampogna.
> Ma se ti suggerissi una tale malvagita' sarei un essere spregevole.
> Molto meglio il perdono cristiano,e tenersi stretta una tale stronza.


Ah ecco fortuna le ultime due righe ...scusa eri se ti fo sta domandina : applicheresti lo stesso principio per un uomo che tradisce ? ( io mi aspetto un si ) ciao:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah però non ti facevo così talebano in fatto di coppia ...nvece :smile:



Si vede che anche Eretteo ha avuto la sua buona dose
di delusione dalle donne.

Com'è?

Sempre onesta pare?

Appunto pare...
ma come diceva Ezio greggio
mabadaben badaben badaben...

Che sia dato ai traditi il potere di scaricarsi come loro aggrada...

Un uomo che ha gustato nelle sue carni
la perfidia femminile

Non se lo dimentica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto solo questo, le altre pagine mi mancano e mi siddia a leggerle.
> 
> Si è vero è fantasia degli uomini far sesso con due donne, appartiene anche a me questa fantasia, ha appartenuto a me. Fino ad adesso questo, chissà il perchè, ma leggerlo metabolizzarlo e renderlo "veramente reale" in una vera lettura di me stesso, mi porta a dirmi esattamente tre parole.* "mi faccio schifo" anzi se permettete "mi facevo schifo".*
> 
> ...


ma anche no. A me le cozze gratinate piacciono senza formaggio e il sesso mi ispira a due... c'è chi mette il formaggio nelle cozze gratinate e...
Chiaramente SE la tua compagna è d'accordo e lo desidera, è una variante come altre.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vede che anche Eretteo ha avuto la sua buona dose
> di delusione dalle donne.
> 
> Com'è?
> ...


E quella maschile ? ( la perfidia intendo) se puoi rispondi che io sto rileggendo da pagina 6 :singleeye: Chissà quando finisco ...che o alle quando scrivete così tanto :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzi, ti dico una cosa (e sono seria):
> vista la loro storia se fossi in lei sarei io stessa a proporre al marito la possibilità di sperimentare perché altrimenti la vedo dura davvero...
> Al di là di come si sono svolti i fatti (anche qui si tratta in fondo di un doppio tradimento: moglie e amico, ce n'è di bocconi amari da inghiottire) si è creato anche questo squilibrio, da non sottovalutare proprio.



Diletta, sei maschlista, perchè allora dovrebbe valere anche per te, invece sei rimasta fedele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, *sei maschlista*, perchè allora dovrebbe valere anche per te, invece sei rimasta fedele.


oddio no!!!!! che SGUUUUUUPPPP!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E quella maschile ? ( la perfidia intendo) se puoi rispondi che io sto rileggendo da pagina 6 :singleeye: Chissà quando finisco ...che o alle quando scrivete così tanto :singleeye::carneval:


NO.
Un maschio non arriverà mai ai livelli delle femmine.
Osserva come Iddio ha compensato la minor forza fisica femminile
dotando la donna di una lingua tagliente.

Ho combattuto di quelle battaglie in quella palestra....
Lei non aveva intelligenza
nè furbizia

ma una lingua bugiarda e tagliente quanto la spada di bill kill...

Dio ha fatto in modo che non si rendessero conto di quanto male possono fare...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> azz, allora non mi spiego io. *Lei in effetti era la mia bambina, mo' l'hai capita?*


Male molto male caro Nicola. Per carità intimità, affetto, complicità e protezione in giusta dose van bene ma sentirsi bimba del proprio compagna ma proprio no ... Sarà che l'altro l'ha sentir semplicemente donna  e femmina come direbbe qualcuno qui? :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con questo mi spno giocata la simpatia di qualxhe utente


Ma no tu sei tu ciccia e poi degli altri ( in generale) fregatene :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male molto male caro Nicola. Per carità intimità, affetto, complicità e protezione in giusta dose van bene ma sentirsi bimba del proprio compagna ma proprio no ... Sarà che l'altro l'ha sentir semplicemente donna  e femmina come direbbe qualcuno qui? :smile:


E invece sentirsi un topolino e lei un gatto va bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non dico che non faccia male. Però non escluderei che l'innamoramento abbia dei picchi emozionali che in un rapporto pluriennale non si percepiscono più.
> Quello che è difficile capire per noi tutti è che queste emozioni sono estremamente forti, ma brevi, volatili, effimere.


È vero, la sostanziale differenza sta nel restare con i pied ben saldi a terra o farsi rapire ... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece sentirsi un topolino e lei un gatto va bene?


No Conte non ci siamo


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Evidentemente le corna ti danno alla testa,tua moglie e' una troia (perche' troia una volta,troia tutta la vita),e tu non vuoi piu' giocare col tuo amichetto perche' pensi che te l'abbia stuprata.
> Fai fare il test del dna ai tuoi figli.
> Poi ne parliamo,su chi e' cretino.


Eddai così sembri Daniele :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece sentirsi un topolino e lei un gatto va bene?


Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


ho il sospetto di avertelo già chiesto: ma perché tua moglie non ti bacia dove etc etc
 ho capito che occhio non vede cuore non duole  ma almeno abbi il pudore di tacere


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche sei donna e ti senti offesa o sei uomo e cerchi troie?
> ma che vi succede oggi???
> sara venerdi 13.....


Azzo vero oggi è venerdì 13 :singleeye: Ah ma  non son superstiziosa  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim*??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???*rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


ma scusa, tu non hai lo stesso schifo quando vai a dare i bacini all'amica al parcheggio del super?
E manco è tua moglie, che fai lo sforzo per tenere unita la famiglia...
Lotharone... ma di che stai parlando, dài...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' chiaro si.
> e' giusto anche, siamo appunto tutti diversi?
> io sono bisessuale e non troverei umilinate essere l oggetto di piacere del mio compagno, icludendo una terza persona, una donna.
> ma capisco che nona  tutti possa piacere.....
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Punire e peggio allontanare qualcuno perché ci ha confessato qualcosa, vuol dire mettere una lapide sulla comunicazione futura, e senza comunicazione una coppia muore.


Non sono d'accordo su questo. Io credo che a volte un allontanamento possa anche aiutare a smaltire la rabbia e a raccogliere le energie che servono per uscire da certe dinamiche...compresa quella di rinfacciare e colpevolizzare continuamente il partner o di ossessionarlo con continue domande sul passato.
Anche se sono passati anni io ricordo bene come stavo dopo la botta. Volevo restare, lo amavo, ma soffrivo quando mi stava vicino e lo odiavo. Difficile comunicare in modo costruttivo così.
A voltre prendersi il proprio tempo e riconoscersi il diritto di rielaborare da soli le proprie emozioni è funzionale non solo al benessere del tradito, ma anche della coppia. Una pausa per sé ci sta eccome.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non hai lo stesso schifo quando vai a dare i bacini all'amica al parcheggio del super?
> E manco è tua moglie, che fai lo sforzo per tenere unita la famiglia...
> Lotharone... ma di che stai parlando, dài...


roba vecchia........poi che paragoni scusa...il problema era di Cornelio mica mio.
Poi lo sai benissimo,per noi uomini e'aria fritta,siete voi che vi ''coinvolgete''..qdi Sbri silenzio e passi ben distesi..:smile:


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


Abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui è bellissima 

Firmato: la Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Nicola, intanto scusami per prima, non ti ho neppure dato il benvenuto.
> Quindi benvenuto.
> Poi... tua moglie ti ha tradito... e fa male.
> Tutto il contorno con chi quando e dove... mettilo da parte, non ti avrebbe fatto meno male con un altro e da un'altra parte, in un altro momento.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui è bellissima
> 
> Firmato: la Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi.


:carneval:verde.......


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi piaci come parli, resta solo da capire con chi combattere, se ancora con lei o per me...


Per entrambi


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


Non so se siano cornuti o meno
Ma uomini sconsideratamente innamorati 
di donne impossibili...

Si deboli
perchè ostinati a far di tutto pur di riuscire a farsi amare da loro...

Io preferirei vivere con una troia che mi tratta bene
che con una fedele che ha sempre da ridire su tutto...

Poi amico mio
Ho conosciuto donne che hanno l'amante.

Sono stato loro amico e confidente.
Ed è incredibile, il loro amante è l'eccezione che conferma la regola.

Ho anche conosciuto e amato troie veraci...
Con sommo gaudio...

Non una di loro si è legata ad un solo uomo...
Ma vivono così libere e felici e parano torno qualsiasi uomo vogliano.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai è tardi, addio


Quando fai così ti adddoooorrrrooo:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval:verde.......


Ricorda che Sole è una donna che ha lasciato suo marito.
E si è messa con un altro uomo.

Pensa se capitasse a te.


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval:verde.......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> roba vecchia........poi che paragoni scusa...il problema era di Cornelio mica mio.
> Poi lo sai benissimo,per noi uomini e'aria fritta,siete voi che vi ''coinvolgete''..qdi Sbri silenzio e passi ben distesi..:smile:


Dai sbri...vieni qui a passi distesi tra le mie braccia...
E' tutta una strategia no?
Dai dimmi dove è che Lothar ti ha fatto la bua?
Qui sul sederino?
Fai un po vedere....

Ma dai casso Lothar
l'abbiamo avuta con noi

Zia Sbri incazzata dev'essere terrificante...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, sei maschlista, perchè allora dovrebbe valere anche per te, invece sei rimasta fedele.



Carissima,
ma infatti vale anche per me, ormai si gioca a carte scoperte.
Usufruirne o meno dipende solo da me! :smile:


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricorda che Sole è una donna che ha lasciato suo marito.
> E si è messa con un altro uomo.
> 
> Pensa se capitasse a te.


Belin come ti girano le balle per un verde!
Dai tranquillo...per ogni verde ho almeno 3-4 rossi giornalieri 

Lothar, dai un verde anche al Conte se no ci rimane male!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in effetti.
> Sai che sto cambiando idea :carneval:? Comincio ad amarti come JB :carneval:


Quotissimo :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sai com'è, il nostro Micione gode di molto credito, non vorrei mai che poi qualcuno gli desse retta e poi ci tocca intervenire d'urgenza!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Free


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola!
> Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è bellissima come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


Rabbi due la vendetta ?!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Un maschio non arriverà mai ai livelli delle femmine.
> Osserva come Iddio ha compensato la minor forza fisica femminile
> dotando la donna di una lingua tagliente.
> ...


Ma Che bugiarda Conte la lingua biforcuta delle donne vi sta sulle bip perché spesso parla di verità ...e brucia :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sai cosa fa male anche lotar? che la chiami zoccola o troia, non è con te che ce l'ho sia chiaro ma è con l'idea che avevo di lei...capisci?



Benvenuto Nicola, non badarci, anche perchè non lo è assolutamente.  Tradire è brutto, ma non significa affatto essere troie.  La cosa peggiore è stata farlo con un amico di famiglia e nel vostro letto. Tacere per sei lunghi anni e poi confessarlo e non si capisce il motivo per cui lo ha fatto dopo cosi tanti anni.

Il problema non è riuscire o no a perdonare, ma riuscire o no a non pensarci.

Fino a quando ci penserai ogni giorno e più volte al giorno la tua vita sarà un inferno.

Io ho lasciato mio marito perchè non riuscivo a dimenticare e perchè lui non si è dimostrato in grado di farmi stare bene, dopo.

Tradire per vendetta non funziona, ma guardarsi in giro con occhi diversi potrebbe aiutarti a stare meglio.

Certo, quello che volevi prima non ci sarà mai più, con lei o senza.


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola,
le circostanze del tradimento che hai subito sono tra quelle più pesanti da digerire (con l'amico e in casa tua).
La cosa da fare adesso è ascoltarti e capire se sei in grado di superare questa botta (al di là della volontà di farlo).
Difficile la lettura della confessione tardiva, in realtà solo tu sei testimone delle modalità della stessa e quindi sei l'unico che possa fare qualche ipotesi attendibile sulle intenzioni e motivazioni di tua moglie.
Sicuramente ti scarica addosso un fardello pesantissimo, senza che nessuno di voi due, apparentemente, ne abbia a guadagnare (se non da parte sua, scaricarsi la coscienza). D'altra parte, però, se il peso sulla coscienza era diventato così insopportabile da spingerla a mettere a rischio il vostro intero mondo pur di liberarsene, la motivazione dovrebbe essere ben forte.
Il che mi fa pensare che per lei sia così importante arrivare alla consapevolezza che tu ami lei, con pregi, difetti, e umana fallibilità, e non la sua versione idealizzata (che lei da tempo sapeva esistere solo nella tua testa), da voler puntare tutto, a rischio di perderlo, sulla tua capacità di riapprezzarla per quello che è.
Non ci sono magiche ricette per il faticoso lavoro che attende entrambi (se tu sentirai di poterlo affrontare), ogni coppia funziona a suo modo e ha bisogno di cose diverse lungo la strada. Nel caso della mia coppia ha funzionato molto dialogo e comprensione dei momenti di "sclero" reciproca. Ma quelli eravamo noi. Per voi potrebbero essere necessarie cose diverse.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma che bello,la sapienza e l'amore che dalla Musa del Parnaso....una verginella che si e' fatta fiocinare per ogni dove dal suo amante,che poi  si e' ammalato,e non l'ha piu' voluta.
> E lei che patisce le pene dell'inferno,e da verginella onesta non ha detto niente al legal marito,eh gia'.
> Non c'e' bisogno delle tue perle di saggezza.
> Se quel poveraccio del tuo amante si e' ammalato,e' per aver sfiorato la tua carnaccia pervasa della malvagita' dell'universo.


o 6 uso sbronzarti di prima mattina oppure hai vinto il premio concime umano 2013


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricorda che Sole è una donna che ha lasciato suo marito.
> E si è messa con un altro uomo.
> 
> Pensa se capitasse a te.


così impari a far dispetto a me:serpe:


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Temo che cambierò per sempre 

 il significato della parola 'timida'. Ciao Danny. :up:

Mi ricorderò sempre di tua moglie.

Esiste davvero??


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola*!
> Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è bellissima come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


E poi dicono che io sono troppo ottimista!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> resta il fatto Brunetta, che sia una fantasia di molti uomini fare sesso con due donne. Ma molti.
> E dato che la donna non ha il pene non vedono rivalità.
> Come fosse un sex-toy.
> Io non sono un uomo e non mi piacciono i luoghi affollati... ma parlandone con amici, devo dire che è una cosa diffusa.


La fantasia è una cosa, il pensare di coinvolgere la propria donna un'altra, proporglielo un'altra ancora.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi dicono che io sono troppo ottimista!



........eh si',e'proprio una bella occasione!!!diventare Cornero,grazie al migliore amico
Brun...qto forum e'frequentato da persone ''strane''nn trovi?


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fantasia è una cosa, il pensare di coinvolgere la propria donna un'altra, proporglielo un'altra ancora.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di partecipare. Un rapporto fra un uomo e due donne è un'altra cosa (piacevolisssssssima e auspicabile, per carità).
> Nessuno dice che non è un rapporto profondo tanto quanto.
> 
> Prendo la gelosia come un sentimento che viene da un istinto atavico di conservazione, di sopravvivenza, di paura perdere l'altro e quindi premetto che uso volutamente un linguaggio animalesco/primitivo: razionamente, si devono combattere le battaglie perse?
> ...


Mi hai aperto una prospettiva che non avevo considerato.:up:


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo che cambierò per sempre
> 
> il significato della parola 'timida'. Ciao Danny. :up:
> 
> ...


"timida" e "inesperta"... 
Mi sa che Ultimo aveva ragione fin dall'inizio e che si tratti di un fake... 
O magari ha solo un pessimo dizionario...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto solo questo, le altre pagine mi mancano e mi siddia a leggerle.
> 
> Si è vero è fantasia degli uomini far sesso con due donne, appartiene anche a me questa fantasia, ha appartenuto a me. Fino ad adesso questo, chissà il perchè, ma leggerlo metabolizzarlo e renderlo "veramente reale" in una vera lettura di me stesso, mi porta a dirmi esattamente tre parole. "mi faccio schifo" anzi se permettete "mi facevo schifo".
> 
> ...


Credo di aver capito.
Hai usato espressioni un po' forti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non hai lo stesso schifo quando vai a dare i bacini all'amica al parcheggio del super?
> E manco è tua moglie, che fai lo sforzo per tenere unita la famiglia...
> Lotharone... ma di che stai parlando, dài...


Tentativo inutile. Non ti risponderà.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai aperto una prospettiva che non avevo considerato.:up:


Davvero? Allora te ne apro un'altra che sono sicuro ti sarà benefica.


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> "timida" e "inesperta"...
> Mi sa che Ultimo aveva ragione fin dall'inizio e che si tratti di un fake...
> O magari ha solo un pessimo dizionario...



Ormai ci spero. Timida, tre uomini contemporaneamente, va a letto pure con più donne, sempre ammucchiata, manda sue foto nude all'amante appena conosciuto, e il marito la definisce timida. Dimenticavo nudista, niente di male, ma uno timido gira nudo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> roba vecchia........poi che paragoni scusa...il problema era di Cornelio mica mio.
> Poi lo sai benissimo,per noi uomini e'aria fritta,siete voi che vi ''coinvolgete''..qdi Sbri silenzio e passi ben distesi..:smile:


Oh hai risposto!
Non hai scritto che l'uomo tradito dovrebbe soffrire per il sentimento che la moglie ha provato, hai parlato di disgusto fisico per pratiche sessuali e questo dovrebbe essere reciproco.
Anzi tu imponi a tua moglie cose di cui non è a conoscenza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Davvero? Allora te ne apro un'altra che sono sicuro ti sarà benefica.
> View attachment 7924


Non hai neanche capito che quello era un apprezzamento.
Lo usi spesso?


----------



## nicola (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se è effettivamente così come sostieni, Nicola dovrebbe saperlo confermare, sulla base del tono e delle parole con cui gli è stato confessato.
> 
> Io credo non sia per senso di colpa e per lealtà. Credo abbia cercato (forse in modo maldestro, per certi versi suicida) di accendere una forte e completa complicità fra loro.


è così, si era complici come non mai...prima però.


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Davvero? Allora te ne apro un'altra che sono sicuro ti sarà benefica.
> View attachment 7924


non sei affatto spiritoso


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

mi è venuta la curiosità di sapere chi è president


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Belin come ti girano le balle per un verde!
> Dai tranquillo...per ogni verde ho almeno 3-4 rossi giornalieri
> 
> Lothar, dai un verde anche al Conte se no ci rimane male!


Non è così 
ho scritto in maniera asettica.
Mi astengo da ogni giudizio.

Ma ho le mie categorie.
Essendo io un marito, e non certo uno stinco di santo,
Non posso vedere di buon occhio o plaudire una moglie che lascia suo marito.

Mi spiace è più forte di me.

Ma non so che cosa potrebbe accadere a Lothar, se lei scoprisse le sue malefatte.

Del verde non mi importa niente.
Ma conosco Lothar.

A me non importa un belin di te.
Ne di nessun altro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Che bugiarda Conte la lingua biforcuta delle donne vi sta sulle bip perché spesso parla di verità ...e brucia :mrgreen:


Che cos'è la verità?
Lo sai almeno che nella testa delle donne si chiama: giustificazione?

Ricorda Eva.
Il serpente mi ha ingannata.

Non dice a Dio io nella mia stoltezza e vanità, io acceccata dalla curiosità, io presa dalla vanità gli ho creduto.

E che cosa dice il serpente?
Non è vero che .....Dio sa che qualora ne mangereste diventereste come lui...

Quale lusinga più infida poteva esserci?


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai neanche capito che quello era un apprezzamento.
> Lo usi spesso?


Credo, ma potrei anche sbagliare, che, postando quell'immagine, volesse arrivare al concetto che in un rapporto tra donne non c'è penetrazione, se non, appunto, con l'utilizzo di oggetti.
Per tale motivo, probabilmente, l'uomo percepisce il tradimento della compagna con un'altra donna come "meno grave" (tralasciando l'aspetto sentimentale) rispetto a quello con un uomo.

Se invece voleva fare della goliardia, non l'ho capito...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così
> ho scritto in maniera asettica.
> Mi astengo da ogni giudizio.
> 
> ...


questo mi rattrista molto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> questo mi rattrista molto


Cioè ehm...ehm...
volevo dire che...

Nessun altro maschio....

Tu sei una femmina no?

Si dei delle femmine mi importa...
Nella misura che mi fanno sentire valido e importante....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè ehm...ehm...
> volevo dire che...
> 
> Nessun altro maschio....
> ...



In modo proporzionato quindi?

Comunque mi rattristavo per te mica per altro...
ma avrai sicuramente qualcosa che ti attrae
salut


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo, ma potrei anche sbagliare, che, postando quell'immagine, volesse arrivare al concetto che in un rapporto tra donne non c'è penetrazione, se non, appunto, con l'utilizzo di oggetti.
> Per tale motivo, probabilmente, l'uomo percepisce il tradimento della compagna con un'altra donna come "meno grave" (tralasciando l'aspetto sentimentale) rispetto a quello con un uomo.
> 
> Se invece voleva fare della goliardia, non l'ho capito...


Per me non l'hai capito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> In modo proporzionato quindi?
> 
> Comunque mi rattristavo per te mica per altro...
> ma avrai sicuramente qualcosa che ti attrae
> salut


Ah si speta si....
Ho quasi finito...
Arrivo amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:sorriso::sorriso::sorriso:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si speta si....
> Ho quasi finito...
> Arrivo amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:sorriso::sorriso::sorriso:


amore un par de palle...:blee:


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così
> ho scritto in maniera asettica.
> Mi astengo da ogni giudizio.
> 
> ...


Lothar non ha mica  plaudito un post dove dicevo di aver lasciato mio marito. Ha semplicemente apprezzato un post ironico e autoironico.

Quindi tu sei talmente preso dal Tradipersonaggio che se una lascia il marito non puoi apprezzarne l'ironia per principio?
Ammazza! E poi dite delle maestre di vita...qui leggo traditi che scherzano regolarmente e serenamente con traditori, senza dividere in categorie! Mi sembrano molto più elastici di te


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar non ha mica  plaudito un post dove dicevo di aver lasciato mio marito*. Ha semplicemente apprezzato un post ironico e autoironico.*
> 
> Quindi tu sei talmente preso dal Tradipersonaggio che se una lascia il marito non puoi apprezzarne l'ironia per principio?
> Ammazza! E poi dite delle maestre di vita...qui leggo traditi che scherzano regolarmente e serenamente con traditori, senza dividere in categorie! Mi sembrano molto più elastici di te


macché, gli hai detto che era bellissima una sua frase, quale ironia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> amore un par de palle...:blee:


Ah si scusami non ho notato l'sms delle 19.30....perdonami...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar non ha mica  plaudito un post dove dicevo di aver lasciato mio marito. Ha semplicemente apprezzato un post ironico e autoironico.
> 
> Quindi tu sei talmente preso dal Tradipersonaggio che se una lascia il marito non puoi apprezzarne l'ironia per principio?
> Ammazza! E poi dite delle maestre di vita...qui leggo traditi che scherzano regolarmente e serenamente con traditori, senza dividere in categorie! Mi sembrano molto più elastici di te


Non mi capisci.
Tu sai bene quanto io ti ho ammirato per il tuo tentativo, purtroppo fallito, di ricostruire con tuo marito.
Tu stessa mi hai sempre detto, conte certe cose non fanno per me, mi vergognerei di me stessa dopo.

Io capisco con amarezza le donne che loro malgrado si vedono costrette a separarsi dal marito.

Una separazione che ha il sapore del film il colore viola.

Faccio più fatica con quelle che si separano per poi partire in quarta con una nuova storia, perchè sono indotto a pensare che il marito sia stato defenestrato, pur di soddisfare questa nuova esigenza amorosa.

So che non mi metterei mai con una donna che è riuscita a compiere queste scelte.
Perchè poi vivrei sempre nel dubbio che lei mi possa lasciare per un altro.

Ed è in definitiva la domanda che mi ha posto mia moglie.
Se vuoi lasciarmi fallo, ma non farlo perchè vuoi stare con un'altra, credimi sarebbe l'errore più grande della tua vita, perchè poi passati i fumi della novità ti ritroveresti da capo.

E io mi sono detto...meglio che non faccia colpi di testa no?
Ma poi devo anche dirti che l'esperienza della sua malattia mi ha segnato
E soprattutto insegnato molte cose...

E ora posso volgere lo sguardo solo ad esse.
Perchè ho provato nelle mie carni la paura di perderla.

E ti trovi lì a dirti...ma se resto vedovo che cosa faccio?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei affatto spiritoso


E quindi? Mica ho firmato un contratto che mi impegna ad essere spiritoso. Nemmeno tu l'hai firmato, evinco.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cos'è la verità?
> Lo sai almeno che nella testa delle donne si chiama: giustificazione?
> 
> Ricorda Eva.
> ...


appunto un "giustificata" verità


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché, gli hai detto che era bellissima una sua frase, quale ironia


Era carina! Anche Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi mi era piaciuta


----------



## Sole (13 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi capisci.
> Tu sai bene quanto io ti ho ammirato per il tuo tentativo, purtroppo fallito, di ricostruire con tuo marito.
> Tu stessa mi hai sempre detto, conte certe cose non fanno per me, mi vergognerei di me stessa dopo.
> 
> ...


Tu non sai niente di me, del mio matrimonio, del perché ho lasciato mio marito. Non mi interessa la tua ammirazione né la tua disapprovazione. Io vivevo accanto a un uomo che mi sforzavo di amare per non dargli un dolore. E lo tradivo, tradendo me stessa e il mio bisogno di onestà e trasparenza, che faceva e fa parte di me da sempre.

Negli ultimi 2 anni del mio matrimonio ho umiliato il mio ex marito. Mentre tu mi ammiravi, io lo ingannavo.

Ho deciso di lasciarlo quando mi sono ritrovata, finalmente. Ed è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare.

Ti fa comodo credere che io sia una specie di ragazzina che ha agito sull'onda dell'entusiamo. Ma non é così.
Oggi ho un nuovo compagno che, insieme ai miei figli, é tutta la mia famiglia.
Abbiamo attraversato tante difficoltà, tanti problemi, alcuni pesantissimi. E li abbiamo affrontati insieme. Essendoci sempre l'uno per l'altra. Lui pensa a me e ai miei bambini prima che a se stesso. Io faccio i salti mortali per essergli accanto sempre senza smettere di essere una madre presente al 100% per i miei figli.
Può essere che un giorno ci lasceremo, chi lo sa. È successo con il mio ex e succede ogni giorno che le storie finiscano. Ma sarò sempre grata di aver potuto conoscere una persona che mi ha dato tanto, capace di amarmi e di rispettarmi così. E sarò comunque felice di aver imparato ad amare in modo meno infantile, meno adolescenziale, appunto. Purtroppo il mio rapporto con mio marito era immaturo, fragile, come se fossimo rimasti i ragazzini di vent'anni fa: non a caso lui mi ha tradita e io subito dopo. Ho trovato il coraggio di lasciarlo e inaspettatamente ho sperimentato un amore adulto, pieno e maturo. Che non avrei mai pensato di provare e mi ha cambiata tanto.

Tu puoi giudicare e avere giustamente le tue idee. Io so e vivo la mia realtà. E questo conta, per me.

E comunque, pur rispettando le tue opinoni, non capisco cosa c'entri tutto questo con l'approvazione di Lothar 

Buona serata.


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> farla durare 8 mesi


Scusa, non mi sono letto le 48 pagine del 3d, se qualcuno ha già fatto la stessa domanda mi scuso.

Quello che non capisco è come tu, in quei 8 mesi, possa non esserti accorto di nulla. Non riesco a capacitarmi. 
Davvero non hai notato il minimo cambiamento in lei? Il tono di voce.. una luce negli occhi.. qualcosa..
Mi sembra impossibile che la donna che ami, con cui vivi, che conosci da decenni si scopi un altro per mesi e il compagno non si accorga di nulla. Tanto più se non erano scopate per puro divertimento ma c'era da parte sua un coinvolgimento emotivo.

Non è una critica, ma un'autentica domanda. Forse ingenua.


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male molto male caro Nicola. Per carità intimità, affetto, complicità e protezione in giusta dose van bene ma sentirsi bimba del proprio compagna ma proprio no ... Sarà che l'altro l'ha sentir semplicemente donna  e femmina come direbbe qualcuno qui? :smile:


Insomma far sentire importante una donna coccolandola(portandole a letto la colazione da 15 anni oramai per lei era la normalità,mentre lei a letto ci portava un altro), aiutarla ,come molti fanno per carità, alle faccende in casa o a fare la spesa, no, io non ero un buon marito, lei voleva il principe azzurro,intanto il suo principe azzurro lo ha mandato a cacare ed io sono ancora qui con lei ,essere un papà perfetto (dice lei),  beh questo non va bene, invece forse come dici tu trattarla magari un po + da stronzo mi avrebbe cambiato il destino??
Non avete capito il senso del mio considerala la mia bambina. La consideravo tale non nei miei comportamenti verso lei, ma solo perchè eravamo cresciuti insieme da piccoli praticamente.


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuto Nicola, non badarci, anche perchè non lo è assolutamente.  Tradire è brutto, ma non significa affatto essere troie.  La cosa peggiore è stata farlo con un amico di famiglia e nel vostro letto. Tacere per sei lunghi anni e poi confessarlo e non si capisce il motivo per cui lo ha fatto dopo cosi tanti anni.
> 
> Il problema non è riuscire o no a perdonare, ma riuscire o no a non pensarci.
> 
> ...


Infatti, il pensarci è diventato il mio pane quotidiano. Non riuscire a dormire e pensare ad ogni minimo dettaglio di quel tempo, loro che appena uscivo di casa si incontravano, il fatto che l'abbia avuta, che l'abbia baciata e tutte le porcate + impensabili che si possano dire. Pensare che magari mentre la chiamavo al cellulare lei era nel letto con lui e ridevano della situazione. No, non è facile affrontare questo. Sono invecchiato di 10 anni. Lacrime da versare non ne ho praticamente più, i figli che ti vedono diverso e pensieroso, pensare a come vendicarmi di entrambi, pensare di tradire lei, pensare di farla pagare a lui. Tutte cose che vengono da sole in testa senza che io le spinga ad entrarci. Che merda che sto vivendo, anche ora che lei dice di amarmi.
Perche lo ha detto?? perchè x lei era oramai il passato e ,immagino, credeva dicendomelo che lo fosse anche per me. No cazzo x me è come se fosse accaduto stanotte!!! Essere qui dalle 5 del mattino e scrivere su un forum della merda che ho dentro, anche questo devo ingoiare


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa, non mi sono letto le 48 pagine del 3d, se qualcuno ha già fatto la stessa domanda mi scuso.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è come tu, in quei 8 mesi, possa non esserti accorto di nulla. Non riesco a capacitarmi.
> Davvero non hai notato il minimo cambiamento in lei? Il tono di voce.. una luce negli occhi.. qualcosa..
> ...


caro feather, so k sembra impossibile ma è cosi. Con questi amici si era praticamente in simbiosi, ripeto perennemente insieme, ballavamo insieme(salsa) quindi motivi di gelosia e cambi di umori con l'altra coppia non se ne avvertivano...lo so, sembra assurdo, ma come si fa a dubitare di tua moglie e del tuo miglior amico e guardarli con occhi diversi?? Da un estraneo uno potrebbe anche riuscire a difendersi, ma con lui no, proprio no.


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

quello che mi sorprende un po' è, che il lato delle menzogne, quell'aspetto che mentiva e in parte forse anche fingeva, visto che dell'altro ne era molto infatuata ... ha durato pur sempre otto mesi, ti preoccupa molto meno ... sarebbe questo il lato importante di una relazione. I'inganno dei tuoi sensi, della tula percezione ecc. che formano la tua realtà.

C'è veramente da rifletterci su. Ci vuole stomaco e bisogna essere molto abili nel ingannare in questo modo, altro che ..., non solo avere entrambi accanto e intorno a sé ma infrangere anche tutto ... arrivando nella stanza che costituisce il posto intimo ... 

Ma tu sai, che donna hai al tuo fianco?

Non voglio farti male. Ma se vuoi superare, te le devi porre tutte queste domande ... fino in fondo. 
Non lo puoi evitare e neanche che inizierai a vederla probabilmente differentemente. 
E che forse, anche la vostra coppia ... subisca delle trasformazioni. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Insomma far sentire importante una donna coccolandola(portandole a letto la colazione da 15 anni oramai per lei era la normalità,mentre lei a letto ci portava un altro), aiutarla ,come molti fanno per carità, alle faccende in casa o a fare la spesa, no, io non ero un buon marito, lei voleva il principe azzurro,intanto il suo principe azzurro lo ha mandato a cacare ed io sono ancora qui con lei ,essere un papà perfetto (dice lei),  beh questo non va bene, invece forse come dici tu trattarla magari un po + da stronzo mi avrebbe cambiato il destino??
> Non avete capito il senso del mio considerala la mia bambina. La consideravo tale non nei miei comportamenti verso lei, ma solo perchè eravamo cresciuti insieme da piccoli praticamente.


Eh no non rigirare le carte in tavola a parte la colazione a letto che per quanto mi riguarda non è una priorità a meno che poi a letto non ci si resti :mrgreen: aiutare la compagna nelle cose in casa non è trattarla da bimba sarebbe fare il proprio dovere, punto. farla sentire bimba è altro semmai quindi ok non ti sei spiegato bene ( prima) :mrgreen:Quello che tu racconti nel post non è trattare da bimba tua moglie ma essere  un marito presente nel ménage familiare. Quindi era nel tuo intimo che la consideravi l'altra metà che era cresciuta con te ok ci siamo e comprendo la tua cocente delusione che è legittima.buongiorno Nicola e buongiorno a tutti


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Conte,

posso capire, che lo trovi peggio dei tradimenti, 
una persona che lascia il cogniuge per un'altra. 
Ma nel caso di Sole, l'abbiamo letti tutti qui, che le
ha provate e che cercava ... andando da una parte all'altra. 
Quel matrimoni, scusa Sole, era già alla frutta da un po'. 
Lui cercava e sperava, e Sole come sopportare ... 
Era solo questione di tempo ... infatti, si sono separati. 

Non è avvenuto di sorpresa. Non era un matrimonio 
che funzionava e forse non stava neanche più sopravivendo. 

Inoltre, ciò che ha detto tua moglie non regge tanto. 
Se così fosse, saremmo allora uguali ... perciò tanto vale ... 
Se lo ha detto, perché tu sei tu ... allora è rivolto solo a te ... 

Ma perché riporti sempre e sempre questo ragionamento,
nei confronti di Sole? 

sienne


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Infatti, il pensarci è diventato il mio pane quotidiano. Non riuscire a dormire e pensare ad ogni minimo dettaglio di quel tempo, loro che appena uscivo di casa si incontravano, il fatto che l'abbia avuta, che l'abbia baciata e tutte le porcate + impensabili che si possano dire. Pensare che magari mentre la chiamavo al cellulare lei era nel letto con lui e ridevano della situazione. No, non è facile affrontare questo. Sono invecchiato di 10 anni. Lacrime da versare non ne ho praticamente più, i figli che ti vedono diverso e pensieroso, pensare a come vendicarmi di entrambi, pensare di tradire lei, pensare di farla pagare a lui. Tutte cose che vengono da sole in testa senza che io le spinga ad entrarci. Che merda che sto vivendo, anche ora che lei dice di amarmi.
> Perche lo ha detto?? *perchè x lei era oramai il passato e ,immagino, credeva dicendomelo che lo fosse anche per me*. No cazzo x me è come se fosse accaduto stanotte!!! Essere qui dalle 5 del mattino e scrivere su un forum della merda che ho dentro, anche questo devo ingoiare


Ti leggo ancora più su di giri di ieri, Nicola, forse ha ragione chi ti ha consigliato di prenderti qualche giorno lontano da tutti per elaborare meglio i tuoi sentimenti.
Stai rimuginando molto sui particolari del tradimento, è normale, per carità, le circostanze dello stesso sono molto pesanti, però a questo punto le cose importanti da chiederti sono quelle che ti ha scritto Sienne poco più sopra e determinare se questa donna, così come la conosci ora, la vuoi ancora come tua compagna oppure no.
Altra cosa sul neretto... Perchè "immagino", non lo hai chiesto a lei? Secondo me è anche importante capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a confessare a distanza di anni, dopo averla fatta franca.
Voglio dire, una donna di 41 anni dovrebbe sapere che sganciare una bomba di questo tipo potrebbe far saltare in aria la famiglia e tutte le certezze della vostra coppia, e quindi lo dovrebbe fare solo con motivazioni forti, non perché tanto "per lei è il passato". Cosa si aspettava, che le dicessi "ah, ma pensa un po' che birboncella che sei stata"?  Se così fosse avrebbe dimostrato una leggerezza abbastanza inquietante anche in questo... Non posso credere che sia così...


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ti leggo ancora più su di giri di ieri, Nicola, forse ha ragione chi ti ha consigliato di prenderti qualche giorno lontano da tutti per elaborare meglio i tuoi sentimenti.
> Stai rimuginando molto sui particolari del tradimento, è normale, per carità, le circostanze dello stesso sono molto pesanti, però a questo punto le cose importanti da chiederti sono quelle che ti ha scritto Sienne poco più sopra e determinare se questa donna, così come la conosci ora, la vuoi ancora come tua compagna oppure no.
> Altra cosa sul neretto... Perchè "immagino", non lo hai chiesto a lei? Secondo me è anche importante capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a confessare a distanza di anni, dopo averla fatta franca.
> Voglio dire, una donna di 41 anni dovrebbe sapere che sganciare una bomba di questo tipo potrebbe far saltare in aria la famiglia e tutte le certezze della vostra coppia, e quindi lo dovrebbe fare solo con motivazioni forti, non perché tanto "per lei è il passato". Cosa si aspettava, che le dicessi "ah, ma pensa un po' che birboncella che sei stata"?  Se così fosse avrebbe dimostrato una leggerezza abbastanza inquietante anche in questo... Non posso credere che sia così...


magari avessi risposte a tutte le domande che mi sn posto e che mi ponete voi. Ripeto eravamo in un perirodo diciamo fertile della nostra vita in coppia.
Mi ha chiesto di vederla sotto un altro punto di vista che non fosse il solo contatto fisico tra loro. Mi ha chiesto di ricordare il film "I ponti di madison country" che credo tutti abbiate visto e della storia d'amore tra i due protaginisti mentre il marito era in viaggio coi figli. Pensa che devo pensare io. Certo , la storia del film è piaciuta molto anche a me, ma non ora che io del film ho scoperto essere il marito cornuto!!! 
Questa donna (la mia), dopo 16 anni di matrimonio, è stata capace nel giro di soli 2 mesi di innamorarsi e portarsi nel mio letto un uomo di cui conosceva il nome e poco altro prima di cominciare la nostra frequentazione assidua.
Ecco cosa mi distrugge anche...


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh no non rigirare le carte in tavola a parte la colazione a letto che per quanto mi riguarda non è una priorità a meno che poi a letto non ci si resti :mrgreen: aiutare la compagna nelle cose in casa non è trattarla da bimba sarebbe fare il proprio dovere, punto. farla sentire bimba è altro semmai quindi ok non ti sei spiegato bene ( prima) :mrgreen:Quello che tu racconti nel post non è trattare da bimba tua moglie ma essere  un marito presente nel ménage familiare. Quindi era nel tuo intimo che la consideravi l'altra metà che era cresciuta con te ok ci siamo e comprendo la tua cocente delusione che è legittima.buongiorno Nicola e buongiorno a tutti


ed io cosa ho detto scusa??? sempre presente in casa xchè il lavoro me lo permette...ma insomma uno c'è e non dovrebbe esserci, non c'è e dovrebbe starci...chi cazzo vi capisce


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> magari avessi risposte a tutte le domande che mi sn posto e che mi ponete voi. Ripeto eravamo in un perirodo diciamo fertile della nostra vita in coppia.
> Mi ha chiesto di vederla sotto un altro punto di vista che non fosse il solo contatto fisico tra loro. Mi ha chiesto di ricordare il film "I ponti di madison country" che credo tutti abbiate visto e della storia d'amore tra i due protaginisti mentre il marito era in viaggio coi figli. Pensa che devo pensare io. Certo , la storia del film è piaciuta molto anche a me, ma non ora che io del film ho scoperto essere il marito cornuto!!!
> Questa donna (la mia), dopo 16 anni di matrimonio, è stata capace nel giro di soli 2 mesi di innamorarsi e portarsi nel mio letto un uomo di cui conosceva il nome e poco altro prima di cominciare la nostra frequentazione assidua.
> Ecco cosa mi distrugge anche...


E ci credo...
Ma scusa, ti confessa una cosa del genere e te la spiega citando film?
Ma tu le hai chiesto cosa l'ha spinta a confessare adesso? Lei si rende conto che potrebbe essersi giocata tutto con questa cosa?


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E ci credo...
> Ma scusa, ti confessa una cosa del genere e te la spiega citando film?
> Ma tu le hai chiesto cosa l'ha spinta a confessare adesso? Lei si rende conto che potrebbe essersi giocata tutto con questa cosa?


ma no Mario, il film è venuto molto dopo quando io le facevo mille domande. Ripeto, me lo ha detto xchè credeva x lei fosse passato e lo fosse anche x me e poi eravamo nel nostro (???) letto dopo aver fatto l'amore..


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che mi sorprende un po' è, che il lato delle menzogne, quell'aspetto che mentiva e in parte forse anche fingeva, visto che dell'altro ne era molto infatuata ... ha durato pur sempre otto mesi, ti preoccupa molto meno ... sarebbe questo il lato importante di una relazione. I'inganno dei tuoi sensi, della tula percezione ecc. che formano la tua realtà.
> 
> ...


la vedo gia con occhi diversi e non mi piace ciò che vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna* ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
> o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio


Esattamente dovre l'avresti trovata questa, dentro un Bacio Perugina?


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no Mario, il film è venuto molto dopo quando io le facevo mille domande. Ripeto, *me lo ha detto xchè credeva x lei fosse passato e lo fosse anche x me *e poi eravamo nel nostro (???) letto dopo aver fatto l'amore..


Quindi non si rende conto... Un po' superficiale pensare una cosa del genere...


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E ci credo...
> Ma scusa, ti confessa una cosa del genere e te la spiega citando film?
> Ma tu le hai chiesto cosa l'ha spinta a confessare adesso? Lei si rende conto che potrebbe essersi giocata tutto con questa cosa?


Io

 io ho confessato ad es perché ritengo che come coppia siamo finiti da mo non ttemevo chissà che rappresaglia era un dirci se stiamo qui x i bimbi sappi che hai diritto a scopare fuori se vvuoi 
ma appunto storia fifinita qui rimsne affetto come due cari amici
Qui leggo di mariti stra presenti e trombini esatto opposto del mio e donne che se possibile l hanno fatta davvero ggrossa non perché io ne avessi i motivi di tradire ( be anche in effetti) ma perché appunto parevano avere tutto e pure nel letto se li portano di casa???
scusate ma io una pedata nel culo altroché i film i ponti e qquant'altro 
Trovo umano provare x capire e superare ma non fatevi almeno prendere x il culo

eh che diamine  tra la "suora "che scopava ogni cosa che avesse intorno e ququesta scusate danny e Nicola ma dare idea proprio di due che si bevono di tutto , quasi con tenerezza vi dico ma sveglia !!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no Mario, il film è venuto molto dopo quando io le facevo mille domande. Ripeto, me lo ha detto xchè credeva x lei fosse passato e lo fosse anche x me e poi eravamo nel nostro (???) letto dopo aver fatto l'amore..


Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi non si rende conto... Un po' superficiale pensare una cosa del genere...


già. Credo che il fatto che si sia innamorata allora, la renda immune da attacchi di qualsiasi tipo...una sorta di lasciapassare


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no Mario, il film è venuto molto dopo quando io le facevo mille domande. Ripeto, me lo ha detto xchè credeva x lei fosse passato e lo fosse anche x me e poi eravamo nel nostro (???) letto dopo aver fatto l'amore..


Dopo aver fatto l amore confessa sta roba?
o e pazza o masochista o davvero scusa il termine Troia ...


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
> Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


Direi di no...


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
> Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


e no farfalla, se ricordi il film lei lo segue con lo sguardo fino a che non svanisce, lo ricorderà per sempre quel fotografo così come lui sarà sempre tra noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> resta il fatto Brunetta, che sia una fantasia di molti uomini fare sesso con due donne. Ma molti.
> E dato che la donna non ha il pene non vedono rivalità.
> Come fosse un sex-toy.
> Io non sono un uomo e non mi piacciono i luoghi affollati... ma parlandone con amici, devo dire che è una cosa diffusa.


Sì, ma un conto è fare sesso a tre con qualcuno che non rientra nella tua sfera emotiva. Un altro è fare sesso a tre con la tua amata ed un'altra. Non è questione di rivalità sessuale, ma emotiva, che è diverso. E' come quella cosa del non essere gelosi del rapporto della moglie con un'altra donna, che è un'assurdità bella e buona. Ci sono persone, come per tutto, che sono più tolleranti di altre. Ma il sesso dell'altra non c'entra nulla.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> già. Credo che il fatto che si sia innamorata allora, la renda immune da attacchi di qualsiasi tipo...una sorta di lasciapassare


Non so che pensare, sai che forse, al tuo posto, sarei ancora più incazzato per questo sua gestione da "che sarà mai" della faccenda che per il tradimento stesso (per quanto brutto)?


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
> Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


e poi che significa solo sua?? se permetti sn cazzi pure miei se lei è andata con un altro, e che altro. Ma la merda che mi ha buttato addosso dove la mettiamo?? Il vederci tutti insieme alle cene ed io e la sua lei che facevamo i contenti?? Io insomma mi sn reso conto k x lui ero solo il tassista di mia moglie che la portava alle serate x offrirgliela..


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

Io al posto di Nicola mi chiederei anche perché è andata con quel uomo. Quali sono i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradire? Quei motivi esistono ancora? Se non ci sono più, come si sono risolti?

Tutte domande che non mi darebbero pace..


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io al posto di Nicola mi chiederei anche perché è andata con quel uomo. Quali sono i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradire? Quei motivi esistono ancora? Se non ci sono più, come si sono risolti?
> 
> Tutte domande che non mi darebbero pace..


lei era la principessa e voleva il principe azzurro...


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e no farfalla, se ricordi il film lei lo segue con lo sguardo fino a che non svanisce, lo ricorderà per sempre quel fotografo così come lui sarà sempre tra noi.


Ah, La citazione era per quella scena? Sembra scegliere i riferimenti con cura per farsi perdonare...
:bleah:  
Ma sei sicuro che non abbia tirato fuori sta storia adesso perché vuole arrivare alla separazione?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

cioè, un uomo e una donna stanno assieme da una vita, si conoscono da una vita, percorrono una vita sessuale e non assieme e per quanto l'uomo scrive che la chiama la sua bambina gli viene scritto che non deve? 

Io quindi non potrei dire a mia moglie "bambina mia ti amo". Ok ora mi faccio una ricerca e vediamo quali luminari del passato presente e futuro mi faranno capire che chiamandola in quella maniera sbaglio.
( già ho fatto la ricerca e ho trovato questo: non dire mai a tua moglie "ti amo bambina mia..!" ma prendila sbattila al muro fagli vedere il...... e strappagli le mutande mostrandogli pure le palle oltre il.... questo farà di te un vero uomo..! ma non dirle mai bambina mia ti amo. D'altronde il passato vissuto assieme dalla tenera età non conta nulla, quello che nasconde la frase e che conosce Nicola e che dovrebbe conoscere sua moglie non contano nulla.

Un'altra ricerca mi tocca fare, " non sentirsi in colpa dopo aver fatto l'amore con la persona che ami e che è ignara del tradimento" 

Appena trovo la ricerca la posto subitissimamente. 


PS: Tranquilli Nicola non dirà mai più alla moglie "bambina mia ti amo" 

E tranquilli sua moglie sarà felice di non sentirsi dire nuovamente la frase che Nicola gli diceva per dimostrargli amore.


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io al posto di Nicola mi chiederei anche perché è andata con quel uomo. Quali sono i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradire? Quei motivi esistono ancora? Se non ci sono più, come si sono risolti?
> 
> Tutte domande che non mi darebbero pace..



Ciao come procede ??

umore e vita ???

Io a parte 200 cose da gestire tra lavoro e figli 
... Un po' più serena 
Sto facendo con mio marito vite abbastanza ddivise 
lui non sta granché ma io di sforzarmi ne avevo le palle piene 
Mi dispiace essere così dura e potrei pentirmene forse ma ho realizzato che è finita da mo
luo vorrebbe ripartire su nuove basi dice di vovolermi ma io sento questo da amante mica da lui e comunque è con amante che sto bene 

Solo che sono così scissa tra uno e famiglia che x adesso tengo tutto e penso a me senza sstruggerai più 
mi sono data 4 mesi poi mi ffermarono a farmi una scadenza ecco come lo yougurt


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao come procede ??
> 
> umore e vita ???


Ti rispondo in MP per non tediare tutto il forum..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e no farfalla, se ricordi il film lei lo segue con lo sguardo fino a che non svanisce, lo ricorderà per sempre quel fotografo così come lui sarà sempre tra noi.


Vero. Ma poi resta con il marito e avendo fatto una scelta noj gli da un dolore inutile. E quando lui muore lei é li con lui.
Ha vissuto con il peso della scelta che ha fatto. Non si é pulita la coscienza in nome della sincerità che diventa solo uno strumento per ferire ancora


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola, penso davvero che dovresti allontanarti da casa per qualche giorno e facendole anche sapere che devi fare riflessioni in merito al prosieguo o meno del rapporto.
Servirebbe a te per pensare meglio e servirebbe anche a metterle un po' di pepe al culo, per vedere se sa fare di meglio che tirare fuori scene da film romantici e cazzate da baci perugina...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai sbri...vieni qui a passi distesi tra le mie braccia...
> E' tutta una strategia no?
> Dai dimmi dove è che Lothar ti ha fatto la bua?
> Qui sul sederino?
> ...


ma non ero mica incazzata, figurati se mi incazzo con Lotharone. Era per dire che... non è proprio nella posizione di porre certe domande... o no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> roba vecchia........poi che paragoni scusa...il problema era di Cornelio mica mio.
> *Poi lo sai benissimo,per noi uomini e'aria fritta*,siete voi che vi ''coinvolgete''..qdi Sbri silenzio e passi ben distesi..:smile:


non direi mica per tutti, a leggere qui, micione


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lei era la principessa e voleva il principe azzurro...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Dopo aver fatto l amore confessa sta roba?
> o e pazza o masochista o davvero scusa il termine Troia ...


Secondo me o è deficiente e credeva di lavarsi la coscienza a costo zero. Nel qual caso le farei capire che non è così semplice.
Oppure i motivi ci sono e non te li sta dicendo. Forse non ne è cosciente neppure lei. Magari quello che prova per te è cambiato e ora stride con quest'ombra del suo passato. Chi lo sa.
Ma secondo me, escludendo sia deficiente, lì c'hai da scavare parecchio per tirarle fuori il tutto. Un lavoraccio che comunque non risolve granché per te.
Tu la vuoi così come lei è oppure no? Se no è inutile che ti metti a farle da psicoterapeuta. Non hai niente da guardagnarci a parte tanto dolore.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e poi che significa solo sua?? se permetti sn cazzi pure miei se lei è andata con un altro, e che altro. Ma la merda che mi ha buttato addosso dove la mettiamo?? Il vederci tutti insieme alle cene ed io e la sua lei che facevamo i contenti?? Io insomma mi sn reso conto k x lui ero solo il tassista di mia moglie che la portava alle serate x offrirgliela..


E questa é una cazzata ma mi rendo conto che tu non puoi non pensarla così e lo capisco. 
La merda addosso se non te l'avesse detto te l'avrebbe risparmiata.
Io contesto proprio questo, il
Doverti dire una cosa simile dopo anni. Aveva rimorsi? Che ci vivesse con quei rimorsi. Hai avuto una storia l'ha fatta franca ora non affossi tuo marito se lo ami.
Io la capisco benissimo ho una storia simile. Se la ami ancora accettala per quella che è e ripartita da qui. Spprattutto se senti che il suo amore é sincero.


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2013)

A me non sembra molto elegante citare al marito quel bellissimo film.  Diversissimo sarebbe stato citarlo per chiosare l'addio all'amante. Delicato. Perfino se non sincero.
Invece immedesimarsi in una storia così intensa e ben narrata e fare sfoggio di questi vestiti epici col marito mi sembra di un narcisismo imbarazzante.
Ma tu Nicola come vedi questa moglie? Con gli occhi tuoi o con gli occhiali con cui lei ama giocare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è venuta la curiosità di sapere chi è president


anche a me. Poi mi è passata perchè immagino cosa verrebbe fuori se si sapesse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cos'è la verità?
> Lo sai almeno che nella testa delle donne si chiama: giustificazione?
> 
> Ricorda Eva.
> ...


eh ma l'ha mangiata pure Adamo la mela. E non c'è errore più stupido di quello che si fa per seguire l'errore di un altro.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Secondo me o è deficiente e credeva di lavarsi la coscienza a costo zero. Nel qual caso le farei capire che non è così semplice.
> Oppure i motivi ci sono e non te li sta dicendo. Forse non ne è cosciente neppure lei. Magari quello che prova per te è cambiato e ora stride con quest'ombra del suo passato. Chi lo sa.
> Ma secondo me, escludendo sia deficiente, lì c'hai da scavare parecchio per tirarle fuori il tutto. Un lavoraccio che comunque non risolve granché per te.
> Tu la vuoi così come lei è oppure no? Se no è inutile che ti metti a farle da psicoterapeuta. Non hai niente da guardagnarci a parte tanto dolore.


La mia impressione è che il volerla o meno, da parte di Nicola, dipenda anche da ciò che esce da questa pseudo psicoterapia, e, come scrivi tu, i primi risultati non sembrano incoraggianti, probabilmente è per questo che Nicola è così in difficoltà...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*

Altra cosa che mi viene da dirti. Il fatto che tu non ti sei accorto di nulla puó voler dire, non che tu sia un marito disattento, ma semplicemente che per lei non era tutto questo coinvolgimento. Era il suo secondo uomo probabilmente si é indorata la pillola da sola per accettare che proprio lei la brava ragazza stava facendo una cosa simile. E questo giustificherebbe anche il fatto di non essere riuscita a stare zitta.
Poi ti scrivo in mp


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> caro feather, so k sembra impossibile ma è cosi. Con questi amici si era praticamente in simbiosi, ripeto perennemente insieme, ballavamo insieme(salsa) quindi motivi di gelosia e cambi di umori con l'altra coppia non se ne avvertivano...lo so, sembra assurdo, ma come si fa a dubitare di tua moglie e del tuo miglior amico e guardarli con occhi diversi?? Da un estraneo uno potrebbe anche riuscire a difendersi, ma con lui no, proprio no.


se posso, mi chiedevo se tu e lui eravate ancora in rapporti di amicizia al momento della rivelazione e se no, il perchè. Ma capisco bene se non vuoi rispondere, volevo solo capire il contesto.


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se posso, mi chiedevo se tu e lui eravate ancora in rapporti di amicizia al momento della rivelazione e se no, il perchè. Ma capisco bene se non vuoi rispondere, volevo solo capire il contesto.



io ho capito di no, infatti gli ho detto che potrebbe essere uno dei motivi della confessione...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente dovre l'avresti trovata questa, dentro un Bacio Perugina?


""il menage a trois con la donnina  non ingelosisce il marito"

cazzarola me le  ricordavo diverse le frasi di un tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma l'ha mangiata pure Adamo la mela. E non c'è errore più stupido di quello che si fa per seguire l'errore di un altro.


Eh ma lui  ha ascoltato sua moglie no?
Si è fidato di lei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ero mica incazzata, figurati se mi incazzo con Lotharone. Era per dire che... non è proprio nella posizione di porre certe domande... o no?:mrgreen:


Come possiamo saperlo?

Lui appunto è incommensurabile....

Lui dice la sua a prescindere del contesto, di chi parla, del titolo....

E' l'incommensurabile...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma l'ha mangiata pure Adamo la mela. E non c'è errore più stupido di quello che si fa per seguire l'errore *di chi si ama*


Scherzo, sono in modalità gaia..! sarà perchè stanotte ho dormito ben 4 ore di fila..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ho capito di no, infatti gli ho detto che potrebbe essere uno dei motivi della confessione...



Per confessare un tradimento ci vogliono due palle così..! 

Ancor più grandi e a volte ancora più fuori di testa della testazza di minchia che ci si ritrova tradendo :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non direi mica per tutti, a leggere qui, micione


scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?
sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
> ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?
> sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto


Più che altro non hai le doti umane
delle bolognesi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

non lo so, mannaggia ... 
ma se il mio compagnio m'avesse tirato fuori scene di film ecc., 
una testata come minimo ... non è possibile! 
È un'offesa alla propria intelligenza e sensibilità come essere umano!
Non capisco proprio in che film lei vive ... e quoto feather!
O è veramente scema e scusa tanto il termine "deficente",
o considera te, scemo completo o sotto vi è molto di più ... 
nel senso, che forse mira ad una separazione. 

Mah, già solo pensare, che per te possa far parte del passato come per lei ... 
mi lascia senza parole ... e mi chiedo anche, fino ad ora, non te ne sei mai
accorto, che è fatta di una certa pasta? Cioè, di una superficialità allucinante?

Prendila è chiarisci! Che ti dica, come tu dovresti gestire la cosa, sencondo lei. 
Cosa si aspetta, perché ora, perché nel proprio letto, perché tutto!



sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro non hai le doti umane
> delle bolognesi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


però mi ami lo stesso, conte dell'organetto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi ami lo stesso, conte dell'organetto


No no per niente e lo sai.
Il mio tipo di donna è ben altro da te...

Te sei troppo rigida...


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> nel senso, che forse mira ad una separazione.


Se mirasse a una separazione non credo glielo avrebbe detto nuda, sul letto, appena finito di fare l'amore. Mi suona un po' strano.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no per niente e lo sai.
> Il mio tipo di donna è ben altro da te...
> 
> *Te sei troppo rigida.*..


è l'artrosi, non è colpa mia


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ricordo a poche settimane dal tradimento che feci ascoltare una canzone a mia moglie, si mise a piangere, l'abbracciai e parlammo. Capì che diede un senso diverso al testo della canzone, le spiegai il senso che davo io. mi abbracciò e bacio.

Che ne sapete voi se con il film hanno avuto diversi modi d'interpretarlo? Potete anche avere ragione voi comunque.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se mirasse a una separazione non credo glielo avrebbe detto nuda, sul letto, appena finito di fare l'amore. Mi suona un po' strano.


In effetti, la scelta di tempo e luogo è alquanto strana, però... Un tradimento vecchio di qualche anno e mai sgamato si confessa perché si sente la necessità di farsi perdonare per poter tirare avanti (ma in quel caso avresti qualcosa di più profondo da dire a chi ti dovrebbe perdonare), oppure perché consideri il rapporto al capolinea. Non è esattamente un simpatico aneddoto sul proprio passato da raccontare in un momento di relax. 
Diversamente o hai preso aria al cervello o ti manca proprio qualcosa ai piani alti...(imho)


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
> Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


  è una storia che riportata ai giorni nostri penso avrebbe un epilogo diverso . .. trovo assai discutibile tenersi un  segreto per poi lasciar scritto ai figli che vuoi essere cremata e dispersa in onore di un uomo che non è il loro padre.
e portatelo nella tomba questio segreto già che ci sei


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Per confessare un tradimento ci vogliono due palle così..! *
> 
> Ancor più grandi e a volte ancora più fuori di testa della testazza di minchia che ci si ritrova tradendo :carneval:



anche per non confessarlo, da un certo punto di vista...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una storia che riportata ai giorni nostri penso avrebbe un epilogo diverso . .. trovo assai discutibile tenersi un  segreto per poi lasciar scritto ai figli che vuoi essere cremata e dispersa in onore di un uomo che non è il loro padre.
> e portatelo nella tomba questio segreto già che ci sei


Bé insomma. Io credo che i figli possano essere solo grati a una donna così. Almeno un piccolo desiderio possono anche esaudirlo e mi sembra che i figli alla fine sono ben lieti di farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
> *ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?*
> sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto


Perchè lo conosce, c'è uscita a cena, e comunque il Micio qui dice le cazzate e fuori probabilmente è un'altra persona. Cioè, non che non le pensa, ma è molto più compassato.


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
> ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?
> sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto



ma scusa mica sono tuoi mariti, non capisco perchè mai dovresti prendertela con loro
se dovessimo stare a guardare tutte le malefatte private altrui, temo che la vita sociale ne risentirebbe alquanto


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa* mica sono tuoi mariti,* non capisco perchè mai dovresti prendertela con loro
> se dovessimo stare a guardare tutte le malefatte private altrui, temo che la vita sociale ne risentirebbe alquanto


oh, è vero.son sollevata


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Per confessare un tradimento ci vogliono due palle così..!
> *
> Ancor più grandi e a volte ancora più fuori di testa della testazza di minchia che ci si ritrova tradendo :carneval:


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, purchè le motivazioni che ti spingono a farlo siano di un certo tipo... 

Se la motivazione è "ma tanto è roba vecchia, non ti incazzerai mica..." più che le palle ci vuole poca testa...


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è esattamente un simpatico aneddoto sul proprio passato da raccontare in un momento di relax.


Già.
Magari per lei è davvero solo un simpatico aneddoto del passato. Lei ha già elaborato il tutto, lo vive in maniera serena e assume che per lui debba essere uguale.
La mia ex amante è così ad esempio. Per le vedermi alla cena di Natale coi colleghi e ridere e scherzare come niente fosse è la cosa più normale del mondo. E si aspettava che lo fosse anche per me.
Direi una grave carenza di empatia.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche per non confessarlo, da un certo punto di vista...



Ah boh! per me è veramente un boh significativo. Mi piacerebbe confessare il mio. Ma oltre il dare a me stesso finalmente un po di pace, cosa darei a mia moglie? e se confessandole che l'ho tradita la ferisco per come mi sono sentito ferito io? 
No grazie, al momento preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Anche se mia moglie un volta mi disse: se tu dovessi tradirmi io ti perdonerei". E su questo non ho dubbi, ma sul dolore che le arrecherei? 

No personalmente preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Ma un giorno confesserò, questo è scontato e garantito.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già.
> Magari per lei è davvero solo un simpatico aneddoto del passato. Lei ha già elaborato il tutto, lo vive in maniera serena e assume che per lui debba essere uguale.
> La mia ex amante è così ad esempio. Per le vedermi alla cena di Natale coi colleghi e ridere e scherzare come niente fosse è la cosa più normale del mondo. E si aspettava che lo fosse anche per me.
> Direi una *grave carenza di empatia*.


Esattamente...
Quindi al di là del tradimento, io le domande sulla mia compagna me le farei su questo punto.


----------



## feather (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No personalmente preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Ma un giorno confesserò, questo è scontato e garantito.


Quindi stai tenendo la bomba in calda? Da sganciare quando?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi stai tenendo la bomba in calda? Da sganciare quando?



Non sto tenendo nulla in caldo. E non ci sono dei termini che stabilisco quando confessare. E non è detto che confessi. 

A meno che non trovi nella mia confessione un qualcosa che porti del vantaggio alla coppia e non soltanto a me. Quindi probabilmente non confesserò mai.

Si lo so sono contraddittorio, ma scrivendo rifletto e mi esterno.


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh! per me è veramente un boh significativo. Mi piacerebbe confessare il mio. Ma oltre il dare a me stesso finalmente un po di pace, cosa darei a mia moglie? e se confessandole che l'ho tradita la ferisco per come mi sono sentito ferito io?
> No grazie, al momento preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Anche se mia moglie un volta mi disse: se tu dovessi tradirmi io ti perdonerei". E su questo non ho dubbi, ma sul dolore che le arrecherei?
> 
> No personalmente preferisco tenermi tutto dentro.* Ma un giorno confesserò, questo è scontato e garantito*.


sono cose che si dicono prevedendo di trovare il momento adatto, che invece non arriverà mai
ed è giusto così, secondo me, nel senso che le tue buone intenzioni fanno parte di tutte quelle sensazioni che lascia l'aver tradito


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sono cose che si dicono prevedendo di trovare il momento adatto, che invece non arriverà mai
> ed è giusto così, secondo me, nel senso che le tue buone intenzioni fanno parte di tutte quelle sensazioni che lascia l'aver tradito



In effetti non hai torto, e scrivo questo in considerazione della conoscenza che ho della mia persona. Cioè, so che se ho qualcosa in testa la devo metabolizzare fare mia e agire. Questo non sta accadendo dentro di me, quindi forse vuol dire che non le dirò mai nulla. Ma la vita è complessa, chissà..


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti non hai torto, e scrivo questo in considerazione della conoscenza che ho della mia persona. Cioè,* so che se ho qualcosa in testa la devo metabolizzare fare mia e agire.* Questo non sta accadendo dentro di me, quindi forse vuol dire che non le dirò mai nulla. Ma la vita è complessa, chissà..



se desideri una randellata per agevolare le pratiche di abbandono dell'idea di confessare, chiedi pure!


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> In effetti, la scelta di tempo e luogo è alquanto strana, però... Un tradimento vecchio di qualche anno e mai sgamato si confessa perché si sente la necessità di farsi perdonare per poter tirare avanti (ma in quel caso avresti qualcosa di più profondo da dire a chi ti dovrebbe perdonare), oppure perché consideri il rapporto al capolinea. Non è esattamente un simpatico aneddoto sul proprio passato da raccontare in un momento di relax.
> Diversamente o hai preso aria al cervello o ti manca proprio qualcosa ai piani alti...(imho)





feather ha detto:


> Già.
> Magari per lei è davvero solo un simpatico aneddoto del passato. Lei ha già elaborato il tutto, lo vive in maniera serena e assume che per lui debba essere uguale.
> La mia ex amante è così ad esempio. Per le vedermi alla cena di Natale coi colleghi e ridere e scherzare come niente fosse è la cosa più normale del mondo. E si aspettava che lo fosse anche per me.
> Direi una grave carenza di empatia.



Ciao

grazie, siete molto più abili di me, a spiegare cosa intendevo. 
questa mancanza di mettersi nei panni delll'altro, mi fa salire il sangue ... 
mi chiederei proprio in modo basilare, chi ho di fronte, che persona è!
Il tutto, a me, fa proprio un po' "paura", sinceramente ... 
Su che basi, si è costruito il tutto? ... E che carenze avrei io, 
di non essermi accorta di una cosa del genere ... 
Cioè, in una coppia si parla di tutto e di più ... 

Vi è veramente da chiedersi un casino di cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se desideri una randellata per agevolare le pratiche di abbandono dell'idea di confessare, chiedi pure!




:bleble::bacio:


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti non hai torto, e scrivo questo in considerazione della conoscenza che ho della mia persona. Cioè, so che se ho qualcosa in testa la devo metabolizzare fare mia e agire. Questo non sta accadendo dentro di me, quindi forse vuol dire che non le dirò mai nulla. Ma la vita è complessa, chissà..


Ciao Ultimo,

free, ha già detto tutto ... 

non farlo, però. avete raggiunto un equilibrio e credo, che questo, forse, è il prezzo. 
e va bene così, veramente ... goditi la tua famiglia e archivia ... archivia e basta. 

la tua è stata più una reazione ... per motivi che sai tu, che una azione ... 
basta trascinarsi tutte queste maremme all'infinito ... basta veramente. 
non fare del male, se non vi è bisogno ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh! per me è veramente un boh significativo. Mi piacerebbe confessare il mio. Ma oltre il dare a me stesso finalmente un po di pace, cosa darei a mia moglie? e se confessandole che l'ho tradita la ferisco per come mi sono sentito ferito io?
> No grazie, al momento preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Anche se mia moglie un volta mi disse: se tu dovessi tradirmi io ti perdonerei". E su questo non ho dubbi, ma sul dolore che le arrecherei?
> 
> No personalmente preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Ma un giorno confesserò, questo è scontato e garantito.


mah puoi sempre dimenticarlo no?
Poi se confessi squalifichi il senso che ha avuto per te questa azione.
Non ha avuto nessuno scopo pratico, ma un enorme significato tra te e te stesso.
Esistono cose solo tue...

Ma esistono cose solo vostre...
Le uniche che contino per una serena vita di coppia...

Avrebbe senso confessare solo se lei ti dicesse...
Ah tu sei tutta virtù
io invece sono caduta miserrima povera peccatrice...

E tu potresti dirle...ti sbagli mia cara...
Pari siamo!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io
> 
> io ho confessato ad es perché ritengo che come coppia siamo finiti da mo non ttemevo chissà che rappresaglia era un dirci se stiamo qui x i bimbi sappi che hai diritto a scopare fuori se vvuoi
> ma appunto storia fifinita qui rimsne affetto come due cari amici
> ...


:up:


farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film. Soprattutto perchè lei ha saputo restare con il marito senza dargli il dolore inutile del raccontargli dell'altro. Era una cosa solo sua e l' ha vissuta come tale.
> Direi che non le é servito un granchè vederlo


:up:
Mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Dopo aver fatto l amore confessa sta roba?
> o e pazza o masochista o davvero scusa il termine Troia ...


Io ho un'ipotesi.
Lei ha provato un'attrazione che ha voluto vivere per recuperare le possibilità di sperimentarsi con altri uomini che non ha vissuto prima del matrimonio.
Dopo anni si è sentita davvero appagata e ha voluto condividere con il marito il fatto che lui non è stato la sua unica possibilità ma che è stato scelto o riscelto con "cognizione" di causa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma un conto è fare sesso a tre con qualcuno che non rientra nella tua sfera emotiva. Un altro è fare sesso a tre con la tua amata ed un'altra. Non è questione di rivalità sessuale, ma emotiva, che è diverso. E' come quella cosa del non essere gelosi del rapporto della moglie con un'altra donna, che è un'assurdità bella e buona. Ci sono persone, come per tutto, che sono più tolleranti di altre. Ma il sesso dell'altra non c'entra nulla.


Condivido. Ammesso che sia possibile non fare entrare nella propria sfera emotiva chi entra nella tua intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e poi che significa solo sua?? se permetti sn cazzi pure miei se lei è andata con un altro, e che altro. Ma la merda che mi ha buttato addosso dove la mettiamo?? Il vederci tutti insieme alle cene ed io e la sua lei che facevamo i contenti?? Io insomma mi sn reso conto k x lui ero solo il tassista di mia moglie che la portava alle serate x offrirgliela..


Non credo che sia obbligatorio superare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ed io cosa ho detto scusa??? sempre presente in casa xchè il lavoro me lo permette...ma insomma uno c'è e non dovrebbe esserci, non c'è e dovrebbe starci...chi cazzo vi capisce


Ma sai in certe dinamiche non è che sia determinate esserci o meno, poi capire le donne è quasi un'arte nemmeno  io mi capisco :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io al posto di Nicola mi chiederei anche perché è andata con quel uomo. Quali sono i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradire? Quei motivi esistono ancora? Se non ci sono più, come si sono risolti?
> 
> Tutte domande che non mi darebbero pace..


Giusto ma forse Nicola le ha fatte ed ha ottenuto risposte


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lei era la principessa e voleva il principe azzurro...


La stai citando?


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'ipotesi.
> Lei ha provato un'attrazione che ha voluto vivere per recuperare le possibilità di sperimentarsi con altri uomini che non ha vissuto prima del matrimonio.
> Dopo anni si è sentita davvero appagata e ha voluto condividere con il marito il fatto che lui non è stato la sua unica possibilità ma che è stato scelto o riscelto con "cognizione" di causa.


Quindi egocentrismo totale... E magari si aspettava anche che il marito ne fosse felice e fiero


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che sia obbligatorio superare una cosa del genere.


Molto complicato... Però davvero, resto basito dal fatto che lei sembrerebbe non aver messo in preventivo la possibilità di essere sfanculata...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi viene da dirti. Il fatto che tu non ti sei accorto di nulla puó voler dire, non che tu sia un marito disattento, ma semplicemente che per lei non era tutto questo coinvolgimento. Era il suo secondo uomo probabilmente si é indorata la pillola da sola per accettare che proprio lei la brava ragazza stava facendo una cosa simile. E questo giustificherebbe anche il fatto di non essere riuscita a stare zitta.
> Poi ti scrivo in mp


In effetti il fatto che non si sia accorto di nulla mi lascia un po' così? Non che dovesse notare cose strabilianti ma quanto meno l'umore e i comportamenti della moglie un filino diversi saranno stati secco e ha detto era in quel periodo innamorata ( con dubbio aggiungo io) dell'altro, ma sarà che le mie due corna l'ho intuite proprio partendo dai comportamenti del partner :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh! per me è veramente un boh significativo. Mi piacerebbe confessare il mio. Ma oltre il dare a me stesso finalmente un po di pace, cosa darei a mia moglie? e se confessandole che l'ho tradita la ferisco per come mi sono sentito ferito io?
> No grazie, al momento preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Anche se mia moglie un volta mi disse: se tu dovessi tradirmi io ti perdonerei". E su questo non ho dubbi, ma sul dolore che le arrecherei?
> 
> No personalmente preferisco tenermi tutto dentro. Ma un giorno confesserò, questo è scontato e garantito.


Ciccio consiglio spassionato confessa lo quando sarete una coppia Over 65. Potrete sorridere dei figli cresciuti e sistemati e magari di un nipotino o due , quando sarà per voi bello ripercorrere la vita trascorsa e forse li potrà esserci l'occasione giusta per riequilibrare la verità :smile: Prima evita


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Molto complicato... Però davvero, resto basito dal fatto che lei sembrerebbe non aver messo in preventivo la possibilità di essere sfanculata...


Ho già raccontato di un'amica che ha avuto un amante che faceva andare a casa perché nella sua testa era più discreto e meno rischioso. Nella sua testa in quel momento la casa era sua non loro.
E tutti i traditori qui spiegano che le cose son percepite separate.
Lei potrebbe davvero aver pensato che raccontarlo sarebbe stato un condividere.


----------



## nicola (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi viene da dirti. Il fatto che tu non ti sei accorto di nulla puó voler dire, non che tu sia un marito disattento, ma semplicemente che per lei non era tutto questo coinvolgimento. Era il suo secondo uomo probabilmente si é indorata la pillola da sola per accettare che proprio lei la brava ragazza stava facendo una cosa simile. E questo giustificherebbe anche il fatto di non essere riuscita a stare zitta.
> Poi ti scrivo in mp


ok quando vuoi


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già raccontato di un'amica che ha avuto un amante che faceva andare a casa perché nella sua testa era più discreto e meno rischioso. Nella sua testa in quel momento la casa era sua non loro.
> E tutti i traditori qui spiegano che le cose son percepite separate.
> Lei potrebbe davvero aver pensato che raccontarlo sarebbe stato un condividere.


Certo, c'è un problema di separazione della percezione, l'ho sperimentato anch'io... Ma durante il tradimento. Ad anni di distanza, dovresti aver elaborato che il marito potrebbe non prenderla così alla leggera...


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2013)

Mah...
Hai almeno buttato tutte le lenzuola?

Io cambierei anche tutto l'arredamento, dovessi accontentarmi di un futon come letto ( http://gageland.com/images/Japan/061223 - Syohoen/061223Syohoen030.JPG ) e uno stand come armadio ( http://www.ikea.com/it/it/images/products/portis-stand-appendiabiti__57408_PE162992_S4.jpg )....

No dico, non si può sentire il tradimenti in casa...la decenza non ha nulla a che fare col tradimento e/o innamoramento.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé insomma. Io credo che i figli possano essere solo grati a una donna così. Almeno un piccolo desiderio possono anche esaudirlo e mi sembra che i figli alla fine sono ben lieti di farlo.


nel film senz'altro. 
ma nella vita reale dover scoprire un amore del genere ,quando hai sempre visto i tuoi sereni  e pensare che tua madre non vuole essere seppellita con tuo padre ma romanticamente dispersa per riunirsi finalmente con un tizio con il quale ha vissuto una settimana o quel che è..
non è il massimo:unhappy:




ps fra questo e amore infedele non abbiamo le stesse chiavi di lettura:mrgreen:


----------



## morfeo78 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordo a poche settimane dal tradimento che feci ascoltare una canzone a mia moglie, si mise a piangere, l'abbracciai e parlammo. Capì che diede un senso diverso al testo della canzone, le spiegai il senso che davo io. mi abbracciò e bacio.
> 
> Che ne sapete voi se con il film hanno avuto diversi modi d'interpretarlo? Potete anche avere ragione voi comunque.


Verde mio! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel film senz'altro.
> ma nella vita reale dover scoprire un amore del genere ,quando hai sempre visto i tuoi sereni  e pensare che tua madre non vuole essere seppellita con tuo padre ma romanticamente dispersa per riunirsi finalmente con un tizio con il quale ha vissuto una settimana o quel che è..
> non è il massimo:unhappy:
> 
> ...


Ho pensato la stwssa cosa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Verde mio! :up:


Denghiù veri mac..!Appena possibile ti spedisco qualche arancino. :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...
> Hai almeno buttato tutte le lenzuola?
> 
> Io cambierei anche tutto l'arredamento, dovessi accontentarmi di un futon come letto ( http://gageland.com/images/Japan/061223 - Syohoen/061223Syohoen030.JPG ) e uno stand come armadio ( http://www.ikea.com/it/it/images/products/portis-stand-appendiabiti__57408_PE162992_S4.jpg )....
> ...



Non si dovrebbe, invece lo fanno. Ed è una delle cose peggiori, che non si perdonano.


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'ipotesi.
> Lei ha provato un'attrazione che ha voluto vivere per recuperare le possibilità di sperimentarsi con altri uomini che non ha vissuto prima del matrimonio.
> Dopo anni si è sentita davvero appagata e ha voluto condividere con il marito il fatto che lui non è stato la sua unica possibilità ma che è stato scelto o riscelto con "cognizione" di causa.


Può essere come dici tu, ma io nel suo caso, se fossi innamorata di mio marito, NON confesserai mai, per paura di perderlo.


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> magari avessi risposte a tutte le domande che mi sn posto e che mi ponete voi. Ripeto eravamo in un perirodo diciamo fertile della nostra vita in coppia.
> Mi ha chiesto di vederla sotto un altro punto di vista che non fosse il solo contatto fisico tra loro. Mi ha chiesto di ricordare il film "I ponti di madison country" che credo tutti abbiate visto e della storia d'amore tra i due protaginisti mentre il marito era in viaggio coi figli. Pensa che devo pensare io. Certo , la storia del film è piaciuta molto anche a me, ma non ora che io del film ho scoperto essere il marito cornuto!!!
> Questa donna (la mia), dopo 16 anni di matrimonio, è stata capace nel giro di soli 2 mesi di innamorarsi e portarsi nel mio letto un uomo di cui conosceva il nome e poco altro *prima di *cominciare la nostra frequentazione assidua.
> Ecco cosa mi distrugge anche...



Allora scusami ma è imperdonabile. Praticamente erano già amanti e portandotelo sempre in casa potevano vedersi di più.

Che schifo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


benvenuto
non ho letto la discussione se non a spot, evincendo che stai passando un periodo di rabbia immensa e di sconforto.
non potrebbe essere altrimenti, il tradimento scoperto (anche se concluso e a distanza di anni) non è un boccone facile da digerire, soprattutto se entrambe le persone coinvolte godevano della tua incondizionata fiducia.
credo che quello che stai provando sia legittimo e si prolungherà.
considero deplorevole e da donna immatura il comportamento di tua moglie, senza scusanti il fatto di averti raccontato qualcosa che doveva tenersi per sempre: se anche avesse voluto farti capire che nonostante la sbandata ha scelto te ed è convinta della sua scelta, ha dimostrato di voler usufruire della vostra estrema e ventennale condivisione per dimezzare il peso del suo tradimento.

ma è più importante che tu ragioni e interroghi te stesso su come superare questo momento, anche allontanandoti da lei: secondo me è proprio quello che dovresti fare (se puoi farlo senza che si causino ingenti danni materiali)
per chiarire con te stesso se ami questa donna e se sì, su quali basi.
perché sentire un uomo di quarantasei anni che parlando di sua moglie (da vent'anni), per prima cosa la definisce bellissima (a meno che tu non ti riferissi alla sua personalità) mi fa cadere i coglioni, te lo dico: e mi fa pensare a un rapporto sbilanciato a tuo sfavore.

però mi raccomando, la mia è solo un'impressione parziale, non ho letto tutto con cura.


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> non ho letto la discussione se non a spot, evincendo che stai passando un periodo di rabbia immensa e di sconforto.
> non potrebbe essere altrimenti, il tradimento scoperto (anche se concluso e a distanza di anni) non è un boccone facile da digerire, soprattutto se entrambe le persone coinvolte godevano della tua incondizionata fiducia.
> credo che quello che stai provando sia legittimo e si prolungherà.
> ...


Anche a me fa quest'effetto (mi riferisco a ciò che fa pensare, non tanto alle gonadi- le mie sono già cascate dopo aver letto altre cose)


----------



## Spider (14 Dicembre 2013)

ma come si fa, come si fa...
a dare consigli a quest'uomo.
Come hai ben potuto vedere, fioccano a destra e a manca.
consigli da tutti...compresi i traditori incalliti, che dalle tue parole dovrebbero solo 
prendere tacite riflessioni e che invece si permettono, pure di giudicare la misura del tuo amore.
Naturalmente, il tuo tradimento vale il doppio del loro...sei stato tradito anche da un amico.
e qui vige la ferrea regola che, il tradimento è tradimento ma se di un amico è ancora più tradimento,
per non parlare dei terzi, degli amanti, loro non c'entrano nulla a meno che non ti siano amici. 
Vedi quanto tengono all'amicizia?
sacra.
Quante stronzate, quanta cattiveria... nel risponderti e alla fine ferirti veramente.
Tua moglie è bellissima e non hai bisogno di pisciare sopra le maniglie di una macchina... per sentirti meglio.
niente patemi, niente drammi,
sei stato tradito, sei stato ferito.
ma una grande opportunità ti è stata data.
sei stato messo al cosciente.
il tradimento ti è conosciuto, questa donna si è aperta a te, e ha mostrato il suo lato peggiore.

Ti ho tradito, sono stata cosi,ora sono qui, cosa vuoi fare?
è tua la scelta, ora.

poteva non dirtelo... e farti vivere veramente coglione e cornuto, poi ad un passo dalla tomba dirti tutto.
sarebbe stato meglio per te?
devi scegliere, lei dicendotelo a scelto.
rischiando molto, rischiando tutto... ma ha voluto farti sapere.
Una stronza, una troia, una donna, quella che non ti ha considerato un semplice ebete.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa, come si fa...
> a dare consigli a quest'uomo.
> 
> 
> ...


Semplicemente grandioso.
Io comunque ho da dire
che tutte le donne con cui sono stato in intimità 
erano davvero bellissime.

Quando è finita l'intimità
non sono più riuscito a vederle bellissime.

Dicono che l'amore fa vedere le persone così come non sono.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> non ho letto la discussione se non a spot, evincendo che stai passando un periodo di rabbia immensa e di sconforto.
> non potrebbe essere altrimenti, il tradimento scoperto (anche se concluso e a distanza di anni) non è un boccone facile da digerire, soprattutto se entrambe le persone coinvolte godevano della tua incondizionata fiducia.
> credo che quello che stai provando sia legittimo e si prolungherà.
> ...


...il bellissima era solo x farvi capire che di uomini che le leccavano il culo ne aveva a iosa e dunque diciamo era preparata a saperli tenere a bada. Per quanto riguarda lo sbilanciamento di cui parli, beh un cesso non lo sono nemmeno io (visto che mi stai parlando di aspetto fisico), ripeto un'amica ci ha definiti (prima che sapessi), per come eravamo felici insieme la coppia invincibile...ce l'ha tirata.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Buona domenica.
...questa notte nel letto mi chiede se mi sento invecchiato. Le rispondo che più che altro mi sento svuotato.
Perchè?? (mi fa).
come perchè??
cosa ti è successo? (mi fa)
mah, come cosa mi è successo!! Non ti rendi conto del tir che mi ha investito dicendomelo??
Mi spiace non dovevo dirlo, se avessi saputo avrei evitato.( mi fa)
Ti sei voluta liberare la coscienza e hai lasciato la bomba tutta su di me.
Ma è successo tanto tempo fa, il nostro bambino aveva solo 2 anni, io ero PICCOLA !!!!! (mi fa)
PICCOLA???? cazzo a 35 anni eri piccola?? tu hai la testa bacata, tu sei piccola ancora adesso che non ti rendi conto che x un matrimonio questo è causa di separazione per non parlare della merda che hai portato in casa nostra!!
Sei tu che devi decidere cosa voler fare. (mi fa)

Già, ma cosa, sono in confusione, non vorrei sbagliare


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa, come si fa...
> a dare consigli a quest'uomo.
> Come hai ben potuto vedere, fioccano a destra e a manca.
> consigli da tutti...compresi i traditori incalliti, che dalle tue parole dovrebbero solo
> ...


vero, ma fa malissimo...grazie


----------



## feather (15 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Una stronza, una troia, una donna, quella che non ti ha considerato un semplice ebete.


Gia'. Ma l'ha fatto per questi nobilissimi ed elevati motivi o molto piu' prosaicamente per lavarsi la coscienza?
Tra l'altro sbagliando clamorosamente la valutazione del "costo" di questo lavaggio?


----------



## Etrusco (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ...questa notte nel letto mi chiede se mi sento invecchiato. Le rispondo che più che altro mi sento svuotato.
> Perchè?? (mi fa).
> come perchè??
> cosa ti è successo? (mi fa)
> ...





oltre al danno anche la beffa del non rendersi conto del dolore viscerale che ha provocato questo suo "togliersi il peso dal petto". ..... Penso che questo scateni tsunami di rabbia dentro di te, cerca di farglielo capire, perché sennò avrai per sempre la sensazione di avere un grande, immenso, profondo dolore solo tuo, mentre "quel" dolore è VOsTRO, e lei lo deve capire, quanto meno per aiutarti.
auguri, sarà lunga, tieni duro!


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> oltre al danno anche la beffa del non rendersi conto del dolore viscerale che ha provocato questo suo "togliersi il peso dal petto". ..... Penso che questo scateni tsunami di rabbia dentro di te, cerca di farglielo capire, perché sennò avrai per sempre la sensazione di avere un grande, immenso, profondo dolore solo tuo, mentre "quel" dolore è VOsTRO, e lei lo deve capire, quanto meno per aiutarti.
> auguri, sarà lunga, tieni duro!


non vuole piu parlarne...la assillo. Mah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ...il bellissima era solo x farvi capire che di uomini che le leccavano il culo ne aveva a iosa e dunque diciamo era preparata a saperli tenere a bada. Per quanto riguarda lo sbilanciamento di cui parli, beh un cesso non lo sono nemmeno io (visto che mi stai parlando di aspetto fisico), ripeto un'amica ci ha definiti (prima che sapessi), per come eravamo felici insieme la coppia invincibile...ce l'ha tirata.


No, non parlavo per niene di aspetto fisico. Ho ravvisato che tu l'avevi posta su quel piano e ho espresso un dubbio, magari infondato, che tu dessi grande importanza a questo aspetto. Me l'hai confermato con questa tua risposta.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non parlavo per niene di aspetto fisico. Ho ravvisato che tu l'avevi posta su quel piano e ho espresso un dubbio, magari infondato, che tu dessi grande importanza a questo aspetto. Me l'hai confermato con questa tua risposta.


invece è proprio il contrario di cio k pensi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa, come si fa...
> a dare consigli a quest'uomo.
> Come hai ben potuto vedere, fioccano a destra e a manca.
> consigli da tutti...compresi i traditori incalliti, che dalle tue parole dovrebbero solo
> ...


Chi saresti tu per stabilire quanta cattiveria viene messa nelle risposte a questo nuovo utente?
Dovresti prendere qualche lezione di umiltà, spider.
Ricordati che sto ancora aspettando una cosa da te, ma a sto punto è ovvio che non hai le palle: e ti capisco. Molto più comodo sentenziare senza sapere, alla lontana, comodo come immagini sia la vita dei traditori che non parlano come ha fatto la moglie di Nicola. 
Sul fatto che a lui sia stata data una grande opportunità concordo: e infatti io nei suoi panni farei quello che gli ho scritto. Ma è difficile farlo quando ti rendi conto che vivi di luce riflessa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece è proprio il contrario di cio k pensi


Va bene.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi saresti tu per stabilire quanta cattiveria viene messa nelle risposte a questo nuovo utente?
> Dovresti prendere qualche lezione di umiltà, spider.
> Ricordati che sto ancora aspettando una cosa da te, ma a sto punto è ovvio che non hai le palle: e ti capisco. Molto più comodo sentenziare senza sapere, alla lontana, comodo come immagini sia la vita dei traditori che non parlano come ha fatto la moglie di Nicola.
> Sul fatto che a lui sia stata data una grande opportunità concordo: e infatti io nei suoi panni farei quello che gli ho scritto. Ma è difficile farlo quando ti rendi conto che vivi di luce riflessa.


e tu chi sei x dirmi che vivo di luce riflessa?? Amare una donna e vederla sempre bellissima è vivere di luce riflesssa?? Certe affemazioni fanno cadere le braccia.


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua troverai mille risposte, alcune pure empatiche e in grado di colpirti al cuore e sentire vicino le persone che ti rispondono. Ma conta soltanto il tuo percorso, la tua voglia di prendere una decisione e mantenerla, qualsiasi questa sia..!
> 
> Tutte le domande risposte e non domande e non risposte che avrai, cercherai, troverai saranno quella valvola di sfogo che ti servirà nel percorso che stai affrontando. Ma esiste soltanto la tua volontà esiste soltanto la scelta che hai preso. Una volta presa e se rimani in famiglia devi al più presto tener fede alla decisione che hai preso, altrimenti stai non solo mentendo a te stesso cercando quelle fisime per soffrire ma anche a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli.
> 
> ...


Verde mio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e tu chi sei x dirmi che vivo di luce riflessa?? Amare una donna e vederla sempre bellissima è vivere di luce riflesssa?? Certe affemazioni fanno cadere le braccia.


Scusa, allora prova a spiegarmi, se vuoi. Vedere la donna che ami bellissima è un discorso, dire che è bellissima, che siete entrambi belli e che gli altri vi vedono come una coppia invincibile (questa per altro non l'ho capita, cosa intendi per invincibile?inarrivabile? Invidiabile?) è un altro. 
Magari mi spiego male io, ci sta: ma questo sottineare come apparite e rapportare il dolore per il tradimento alla rottura di questa immagine di coppia "invincibile" mi sembra infantile.
Secondly: se vuoi sentirti direche tua moglie è una troia vigliacca ci sono spider, eretteo e qualcun altro che possono farti una mano. Io ti scrivo quello che mi trasmette il tuo racconto.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, allora prova a spiegarmi, se vuoi. Vedere la donna che ami bellissima è un discorso, dire che è bellissima, che siete entrambi belli e che gli altri vi vedono come una coppia invincibile (questa per altro non l'ho capita, cosa intendi per invincibile?inarrivabile? Invidiabile?) è un altro.
> Magari mi spiego male io, ci sta: ma questo sottineare come apparite e rapportare il dolore per il tradimento alla rottura di questa immagine di coppia "invincibile" mi sembra infantile.
> Secondly: se vuoi sentirti direche tua moglie è una troia vigliacca ci sono spider, eretteo e qualcun altro che possono farti una mano. Io ti scrivo quello che mi trasmette il tuo racconto.


invincibile perche sempre felici insieme e lascia perdere il fattore fisico che nn c'entra nnt nella mia storia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invincibile perche sempre felici insieme e lascia perdere il fattore fisico che nn c'entra nnt nella mia storia


Ok. Sempre felici insieme.
Insieme non ho dubbi, felici a questo punto sì. Tu felice e completo, lei un po' meno, evidentemente, se ha sentito il richiamo di un'altra esperienza.
Facciamo che sto solo scrivendo delle riflessioni, se non sono attinenti non trattenerle.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Sempre felici insieme.
> Insieme non ho dubbi, felici a questo punto sì. Tu felice e completo, lei un po' meno, evidentemente, se ha sentito il richiamo di un'altra esperienza.
> Facciamo che sto solo scrivendo delle riflessioni, se non sono attinenti non trattenerle.



Infatti. 

Chi viene tradito ha il brutto vizio di sentirsi nel giusto e di sentenziare nei confronti del traditore. E mica dico che è sbagliato! 

Però oltre il dolore che si prova nell'essere traditi, e oltre il tempo necessario che serve per digerire; e la compagnia onnipresente e accondiscente  che deve avere il traditore/trice, c'è soprattutto con il passare del tempo quella riflessione importante che deve portarti a pensare quali siano stati i motivi che hanno portato al tradimento.

Ehm quando mi leggerete.... basta non essere supponenti ed il gioco è fatto, d'altronde il dolore anche il più feroce può essere razionalizzato e brutalizzato esso stesso. Ne vale la pena visto la bellezza della vita.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Verde mio


Mersì bocù..! vu parl fransè? wi? :smile:


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Gia'. Ma l'ha fatto per questi nobilissimi ed elevati motivi o molto piu' prosaicamente per lavarsi la coscienza?
> Tra l'altro sbagliando clamorosamente la valutazione del "costo" di questo lavaggio?


Ma alla fine che importanza ha il perché l'ha fatto?

E che importanza può avere il fatto di stabilire se sia giusto o meno confessare?

Si possono avere mille valide ragioni, si può confessare perché non si tiene più al rapporto e non si ha più paura delle conseguenze, oppure la confessione può scaturire senza alcuna premeditazione da un momento di vicinanza profonda, di intimità, uno di quei momenti in cui senti di poterti aprire e condividere tutto col tuo compagno o la tua compagna.

E aggiungo che personalmente non riesco a capire tutto questo accanimento nei confronti di una confessione, come se fosse un atto criminale compiuto per arrecare il maggior dolore possibile al partner: la confessione non è l'errore... l'errore è il tradimento. Quello è l'atto con cui la moglie di Nicola gli ha davvero rovesciato la sua merda addosso, non la confessione.

I fatti, adesso, sono che lui sa tutta la verità e può decidere se proseguire o no, se percorrere una strada o l'altra. Se lasciarla andare o metabolizzare l'idea di una moglie che, oltre a tutto ciò che ha di bello e pulito, si porta dentro anche il suo lato oscuro... e decidere di amarla in modo totale, vero e incondizionato.

Certo è che per decidere la rabbia deve fare il suo corso e affievolirsi. No può essere altrimenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Chi viene tradito ha il brutto vizio di sentirsi nel giusto e di sentenziare nei confronti del traditore. E mica dico che è sbagliato!
> 
> ...


Macché supponente, ultimo.
Quando ho letto il tuo post quotato da divina (non l'avevo letto) ho pensato che avevi riassunto egregiamente e che forse Nicola dovrebbe riferirsi più a te o a spider, o in genere a mariti traditi, per avere spunti.


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e tu chi sei x dirmi che vivo di luce riflessa?? *Amare una donna e vederla sempre bellissima è vivere di luce riflesssa*?? Certe affemazioni fanno cadere le braccia.


No, Nicola. Amare una donna e vederla sempre bellissima è una gran bella cosa.
Ce ne fossero di uomini così


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come si fa, come si fa...
> a dare consigli a quest'uomo.
> Come hai ben potuto vedere, fioccano a destra e a manca.
> consigli da tutti...compresi i traditori incalliti, che dalle tue parole dovrebbero solo
> ...


Bellissime parole, molto crude, ma molto vere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma alla fine che importanza ha il perché l'ha fatto?
> 
> E che importanza può avere il fatto di stabilire se sia giusto o meno confessare?
> 
> ...


In questo caso la confessione è stata più criminale del tradimento.


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buona domenica.
> ...questa notte nel letto mi chiede se mi sento invecchiato. Le rispondo che più che altro mi sento svuotato.
> Perchè?? (mi fa).
> come perchè??
> ...


Non puoi decidere nulla adesso, Nicola. Sei proprio in mezzo a un vortice di delusione, incazzatura e incredulità... e ogni tua scelta sarebbe smentita il giorno dopo.

Ricordo mio cognato quando mi raccontò di essere stato tradito (io ero già separata e sapevo quello che passava). Un giorno mi chiamava per dirmi che l'aveva mandata via di casa, il giorno dopo mi raccontava di volerla ancora, che l'amava nonostante tutto e che l'avrebbe amata e capita in modo incondizionato... oggi, a distanza di un anno, sono definitivamente separati. Ma sai quanti tira e molla ci sono stati? Che sbalzi d'umore, che alti e bassi... e anche per me, prima di decidere, è stato così: passavo momenti bellissimi con mio marito, altri in cui non vedevo l'ora di scappare da lui e mi vedevo con altri... è così. E' un passaggio.
Prima di decidere ascoltati, lasciati fluire, ascoltala, allontanati, se è il caso, metti il tuo benessere come priorità assoluta. Più riuscirai a ragionare senza che la rabbia filtri i tuoi pensieri, più capirai cosa c'è sotto la matassa di emozioni che provi e non ti fanno capire bene quello che vuoi.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non puoi decidere nulla adesso, Nicola. Sei proprio in mezzo a un vortice di delusione, incazzatura e incredulità... e ogni tua scelta sarebbe smentita il giorno dopo.


Sono indeciso se partecipare a questa discussione. Non so se mi farebbe bene o male, e comunque non so se potrei essere in qualche modo utile al nostro amico. Sole ha ragione, questo è il momento di lasciar fluire la rabbia.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buona domenica.
> ...questa notte nel letto mi chiede se mi sento invecchiato. Le rispondo che più che altro mi sento svuotato.
> Perchè?? (mi fa).
> come perchè??
> ...



Sì Nicola, la posta in gioco è altissima, non farti governare dalla rabbia e da tutte le emozioni negative che provi perché possono indurti a prendere la decisione sbagliata e in queste faccende, dopo, tornare indietro è pressoché impossibile.   
Quindi, datti tempo per ritrovare la lucidità che ti serve per ragionare. 
Ora, sfoga la tua rabbia e stop.

Poi, dietro al colloquio abbastanza paradossale che avete avuto questa notte azzardo un'ipotesi.
Non potrebbe essere che la tua lei dia una valenza diversa al rapporto fisico rispetto a te?
Che abbia cioè una forma mentale che si avvicina a quella che ha generalmente un uomo e che non le permette di capire il peso di una cosa che è comunemente causa di separazione?
Forse non conosci tua moglie così bene come pensavi e questa è l'opportunità per scoprirla e per scoprire a vicenda i vostri pensieri più nascosti che, quando le acque sono calme, non vengono fuori.
E' un viaggio alla scoperta dell'ignoto...anch'io pensavo di conoscere mio marito come me stessa, ma invece conoscevo solo l'idea che avevo di lui e che mi ero costruita in parte da me.
E ho voluto conoscerlo e ho lottato contro le mie stesse emozioni che volevano punirlo e condannarlo. 
Non tornerei mai più indietro quando ero nell'oblio e rabbrividisco al solo pensarci...quello sì che era un matrimonio falso e ingannevole. 
No, non era per me!
Preferisco di gran lunga questo di ora, nonostante il peso che ancora grava sulle mie spalle e che non mi toglierò più del tutto di dosso.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Chi viene tradito ha il brutto vizio di sentirsi nel giusto e di sentenziare nei confronti del traditore. E mica dico che è sbagliato!
> 
> ...




SEI STUPENDO!! :up::up:


----------



## feather (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma alla fine che importanza ha il perché l'ha fatto?


Ha molta importanza, da una misura di che persona ha sposato nicola. Una donna che valuta e stima suo marito, che ha voluto far proseguire il loro rapporto con un dialogo reciproco onesto, profondo e sincero o una donna superficiale e anche un po' corta di cervello?
Se permetti c'e' una bella differenza.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno si dimostra geloso se la moglie ha un rapporto con un'altra donna ...che appunto non è un oggetto sessuale e coinvolge anche la sfera emozionale.è sempre un'altra persona che fa sesso con la tua donna.
> o sei aperto totalmente o anche questo dovrebbe essere motivo di disagio


verde mio.... Il mio compagno in passato ha lasciato una che era super santa e cattolica e non voleva altri uomini...peccato poi se la facesse con tante donne... Opinione personalissima ma se si ama uomo donna o cane o trans non ci devono essere... Ok tempestatemi di rossi... Se due sono d'accordo facciano come vogliono ma non fa parte del mio essere...esiste una terza opzione,rimanere single e nn ferire nessuno...peccato che oggi sembra che i dottori dicono di dover fidanzarsi per forza e poi nascondere la propria natura... Bleah


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bella occasione ti regala la vita, nicola!
> Puoi diventare adulto con un paio di decenni di ritardo e magari così essere un padre migliore di prima per i tuoi figli: questa è la tua missione! La tua famiglia deve essere il tuo faro, e da poco sai che anche per tua moglie è il solo faro, mentre per un certo tempo ne aveva un altro di faro, molto vistoso e lampeggiante, che però non aveva nulla a che fare con la famiglia, tant'è vero che non ha condiviso quella luce quando brillava nel suo mare, ma solo ora che è spenta da tempo te ne indica l'esistenza lontana, ora che ha persino dimenticato dove si trova quel suo mare sulla carta geografica. Pensa quanto è utile scoprire che le fiabe non sono di cartone, ma di carne in decomposizione e lacrime di coccodrillo e sangue raggrumato e letti profanati. Pensa che se è *bellissima* come dici e ha solo 41 anni ti tradirà ancora, ma la famiglia non conta nulla per te? Per lei conta tutto. Dalle atto di questa coerenza di madre. Per conto mio, il vostro è un amore finito, perché una volta annusata la carne, il cartone da un lato non piace più, dall'altro non ci si crede più. E cosa è l'amore senza illusione, lui che di illusione è fatto? Eri un principe, ora sei l'ultimo dei servi del castello; prima lo contemplavi dall'alto, sovrano sulle terre; ora lo guardi dal basso. Quello non è un illusione. Ti tocca lavorare.


perché se una è bellissima deve tradire?? Scusa non colgo il nesso logico...


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ha molta importanza, da una misura di che persona ha sposato nicola. Una donna che valuta e stima suo marito, che ha voluto far proseguire il loro rapporto con un dialogo reciproco onesto, profondo e sincero o una donna superficiale e anche un po' corta di cervello?
> Se permetti c'e' una bella differenza.


Quoto.
Se non "corta di cervello" quanto meno priva di capacità empatiche e completamente concentrata solo su sé stessa, come sembrerebbe dimostrare il resoconto del dialogo notturno riportato da Nicola.
Rispetto al bel post di Ultimo qui sembra mancare completamente "la compagnia onnipresente e accondiscente  che deve avere il traditore/trice".
In pratica ha sganciato la bomba e se n'è andata, e al diavolo le conseguenze.
Questo però potrebbe anche dare una misura di un matrimonio che da tempo potrebbe avere un dialogo/conoscenza tra i coniugi molto superficiale, perché se la moglie è così, Nicola dovrebbe esserne ben cosciente. E qui l'episodio del tradimento potrebbe inserirsi in un quadro meno "idilliaco" di quello percepito da Nicola.


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ha molta importanza, da una misura di che persona ha sposato nicola. Una donna che valuta e stima suo marito, che ha voluto far proseguire il loro rapporto con un dialogo reciproco onesto, profondo e sincero o una donna superficiale e anche un po' corta di cervello?
> Se permetti c'e' una bella differenza.


Io spero che Nicola non abbia bisogno di questo per capire che tipo di donna ha sposato. Né dei nostri giudizi per valutare sua moglie.

Io credo che il motivo che spinge a una confessione abbia importanza solo nel momento in cui questa confessione avviene perché non si vede più un futuro insieme: ti racconto tutto, vuoto il sacco perché non mi importa se mi lascerai o no. Ecco, questo sarebbe un dato significativo. Ma non mi pare il caso di Nicola.

Per il resto, atti superficiali ne compiamo tutti, non è una cosa fatta d'impulso che ci rende peggiori. Anche ammettendo che la moglie di Nicola abbia confessato sull'onda dell'impulso, senza riflettere, lei gli ha comunque messo tra le braccia una verità ed è con questa che Nicola deve fare i conti. La verità è che sua moglie, nel corso di un matrimonio tutto sommato felice, un matrimonio d'amore, l'ha tradito in modo pesante, crudele se pensiamo alle modalità e ai dettagli... il punto è se Nicola riuscirà a superarlo o no. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali che non gli servono a niente. Così come non gli serve sentirsi chiedere perché la chiamasse bambina o perché la consideri bellissima. Questo è un cavillare inutile, quando la cosa importante è che Nicola chiarisca dentro di sé quello che vuole davvero fare del suo matrimonio.


----------



## mic (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io spero che Nicola non abbia bisogno di questo per capire che tipo di donna ha sposato. Né dei nostri giudizi per valutare sua moglie.
> 
> Io credo che il motivo che spinge a una confessione abbia importanza solo nel momento in cui questa confessione avviene perché non si vede più un futuro insieme: ti racconto tutto, vuoto il sacco perché non mi importa se mi lascerai o no. Ecco, questo sarebbe un dato significativo. Ma non mi pare il caso di Nicola.
> 
> Per il resto, atti superficiali ne compiamo tutti, non è una cosa fatta d'impulso che ci rende peggiori. Anche ammettendo che la moglie di Nicola abbia confessato sull'onda dell'impulso, senza riflettere, lei gli ha comunque messo tra le braccia una verità ed è con questa che Nicola deve fare i conti. La verità è che sua moglie, nel corso di un matrimonio tutto sommato felice, un matrimonio d'amore, l'ha tradito in modo pesante, crudele se pensiamo alle modalità e ai dettagli... il punto è se Nicola riuscirà a superarlo o no. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali che non gli servono a niente. Così come non gli serve sentirsi chiedere perché la chiamasse bambina o perché la consideri bellissima. Questo è un cavillare inutile, quando la cosa importante è *che Nicola chiarisca dentro di sé quello che vuole davvero fare del suo matrimonio.*


:up:

....che chiarisca dentro di se che cosa vuole lui ora....


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io spero che Nicola non abbia bisogno di questo per capire che tipo di donna ha sposato. Né dei nostri giudizi per valutare sua moglie.
> 
> Io credo che il motivo che spinge a una confessione abbia importanza solo nel momento in cui questa confessione avviene perché non si vede più un futuro insieme: ti racconto tutto, vuoto il sacco perché non mi importa se mi lascerai o no. Ecco, questo sarebbe un dato significativo. Ma non mi pare il caso di Nicola.
> 
> Per il resto, atti superficiali ne compiamo tutti, non è una cosa fatta d'impulso che ci rende peggiori. Anche ammettendo che la moglie di Nicola abbia confessato sull'onda dell'impulso, senza riflettere, *lei gli ha comunque messo tra le braccia una verità ed è con questa che Nicola deve fare i conti*. La verità è che sua moglie, nel corso di un matrimonio tutto sommato felice, un matrimonio d'amore, l'ha tradito in modo pesante, crudele se pensiamo alle modalità e ai dettagli... il punto è se Nicola riuscirà a superarlo o no. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali che non gli servono a niente. Così come non gli serve sentirsi chiedere perché la chiamasse bambina o perché la consideri bellissima. Questo è un cavillare inutile, quando* la cosa importante è che Nicola chiarisca dentro di sé quello che vuole davvero fare del suo matrimonio*.


Fare ciò che scrivi nel primo neretto e poi chiudersi a riccio non è il modo migliore di aiutare Nicola a fare quello che scrivi nel secondo neretto.
Credo che sia impossibile recuperare un rapporto dopo un tradimento (particolarmente "cruento" oltretutto) senza la collaborazione "attiva" del traditore IMHO


----------



## feather (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io spero che Nicola non abbia bisogno di questo per capire che tipo di donna ha sposato. Né dei nostri giudizi per valutare sua moglie.
> 
> Io credo che il motivo che spinge a una confessione abbia importanza solo nel momento in cui questa confessione avviene perché non si vede più un futuro insieme: ti racconto tutto, vuoto il sacco perché non mi importa se mi lascerai o no. Ecco, questo sarebbe un dato significativo. Ma non mi pare il caso di Nicola.
> 
> Per il resto, atti superficiali ne compiamo tutti, non è una cosa fatta d'impulso che ci rende peggiori. Anche ammettendo che la moglie di Nicola abbia confessato sull'onda dell'impulso, senza riflettere, lei gli ha comunque messo tra le braccia una verità ed è con questa che Nicola deve fare i conti. La verità è che sua moglie, nel corso di un matrimonio tutto sommato felice, un matrimonio d'amore, l'ha tradito in modo pesante, crudele se pensiamo alle modalità e ai dettagli... il punto è se Nicola riuscirà a superarlo o no. Tutto il resto sono seghe mentali che non gli servono a niente. Così come non gli serve sentirsi chiedere perché la chiamasse bambina o perché la consideri bellissima. Questo è un cavillare inutile, quando la cosa importante è che Nicola chiarisca dentro di sé quello che vuole davvero fare del suo matrimonio.


Tu punti molto il dito sul giudizio che invece qui manco c'è. Io non sto giudicando la moglie di Nicola, come potrei? Su che basi?
Io ho solo messo lì delle ipotesi che spero possano servire a Nicola come spunti di riflessione, ma è soltanto lui qui che può "giudicare" la moglie. 
E quelli che tu chiami dettagli a mio avviso descrivono la persona che lui ha accanto. Dettagli che forse ha ignorato per troppo tempo. Chissà...
Non so, mi sembra di non riuscire a spiegarmi bene. Forse qualcuno più abile di me riscriverà questo mio pensiero in maniera più chiara.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma alla fine che importanza ha il perché l'ha fatto?
> 
> E che importanza può avere il fatto di stabilire se sia giusto o meno confessare?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buona domenica.
> ...questa notte nel letto mi chiede se mi sento invecchiato. Le rispondo che più che altro mi sento svuotato.
> Perchè?? (mi fa).
> come perchè??
> ...


Immagina di essere libero e di incontrare ora una donna che è come tua moglie che, sinceramente, ti racconta tutto quello che ha fatto (a un altro, non a te) ci passeresti sopra e la considereresti una donna con la quale avere una relazione seria e stabile?


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Fare ciò che scrivi nel primo neretto e poi chiudersi a riccio non è il modo migliore di aiutare Nicola a fare quello che scrivi nel secondo neretto.
> Credo che sia impossibile recuperare un rapporto dopo un tradimento (particolarmente "cruento" oltretutto) senza la collaborazione "attiva" del traditore IMHO


Hai assolutamente ragione.
Anche lei dovrà fare la sua parte.
Ma temo che nella fase in cui Nicola si trova adesso, in questo momento, qualunque cosa lei faccia sia ininfluente. Lui è troppo arrabbiato e ferito. Magari mi sbaglio...ma ho la sensazione che Nicola sia molto più proiettato sul passato e su quello che lei ha fatto.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina di essere libero e di incontrare ora una donna che è come tua moglie che, sinceramente, ti racconta tutto quello che ha fatto (a un altro, non a te) ci passeresti sopra e la considereresti una donna con la quale avere una relazione seria e stabile?


Ma non lo è.
capisco il ragionamento, l'ho usato pure io con Bender, mi pare.
Ma questo caso... Lei non è una estranea. È moglie e compagna da decenni. È madre, è la contropArte di tutto quello che hanno costruito.
questo ha un grande peso.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non lo è.
> capisco il ragionamento, l'ho usato pure io con Bender, mi pare.
> Ma questo caso... Lei non è una estranea. È moglie e compagna da decenni. È madre, è la contropArte di tutto quello che hanno costruito.
> questo ha un grande peso.


Tutto quello che hanno vissuto lei lo ha sporcato.
Nel letto dove porti il bimbo di due anni, che non riesce a dormire e che coccoli con il padre, ci porti l'amante con il quale hai condiviso la giornata di festa insieme a tuo marito e sua moglie e i figli, nascondendo, ammiccado e scambiando sguardi d'intesa alle loro spalle.
Bel passato condiviso.
Un po' di empatia per lui dobbiamo averlo anche noi.


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hanno vissuto lei lo ha sporcato.
> Nel letto dove porti il bimbo di due anni, che non riesce a dormire e che coccoli con il padre, ci porti l'amante con il quale hai condiviso la giornata di festa insieme a tuo marito e sua moglie e i figli, nascondendo, ammiccando e scambiando sguardi d'intesa alle loro spalle.
> Bel passato condiviso.
> Un po' di empatia per lui dobbiamo averlo anche noi.


Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?




:up::up::up: Super!


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> :up::up::up: Super!


Grazie Dile! Come stai, cara? :amici:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


Quoto


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie Dile! Come stai, cara? :amici:




Meglio, grazie! :smile:


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione.
> Anche lei dovrà fare la sua parte.
> Ma temo che nella fase in cui Nicola si trova adesso, in questo momento, qualunque cosa lei faccia sia ininfluente. Lui è troppo arrabbiato e ferito. Magari mi sbaglio...ma ho la sensazione che Nicola sia molto più proiettato sul passato e su quello che lei ha fatto.


vero, il passato è accaduto solo ieri x me...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


Nausicaa ha evidenziato il passato insieme come importante per lui. Era indispensabile rilevare che per lei questa importanza non l'aveva avuta.
So che Nicola lo sa però anche sentirsi capito può servirgli.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha evidenziato il passato insieme come importante per lui. Era indispensabile rilevare che per lei questa importanza non l'aveva avuta.
> So che Nicola lo sa però anche sentirsi capito può servirgli.


no, io non capisco solo come si può arrivare a tante porcate tutte insieme da una donna che mai in precedenza aveva avuto altri uomini!!! un po di pudore cazzo lo ha avuto??? un po di vergogna mentre lo portava nel mio letto??


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, io non capisco solo come si può arrivare a tante porcate tutte insieme da una donna che mai in precedenza aveva avuto altri uomini!!! un po di pudore cazzo lo ha avuto??? un po di vergogna mentre lo portava nel mio letto??


Chiediglielo.
Non accettare il silenzio.
Hai bisogno di esprimere quello che provi.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiediglielo.
> Non accettare il silenzio.
> Hai bisogno di esprimere quello che provi.


si è chiusa a riccio, non vuoel piu sentire le mie domande...che si senta una merda?? ed io che mi incazzo sempre più...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si è chiusa a riccio, non vuoel piu sentire le mie domande...che si senta una merda?? ed io che mi incazzo sempre più...


Scrivile.
Dille che hai scritto qui.
Non può pensare che quello che ti ha rivelato abbia il peso di un sogno.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivile.
> Dille che hai scritto qui.
> Non può pensare che quello che ti ha rivelato abbia il peso di un sogno.


purtroppo dopo quello che mi ha ridetto questa notte, sembra che x lei sia un sogno, ma non capisce che il mio invece è un incubo che vivrò a vita


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, io non capisco solo come si può arrivare a tante porcate tutte insieme da una donna che mai in precedenza aveva avuto altri uomini!!! un po di pudore cazzo lo ha avuto??? un po di vergogna mentre lo portava nel mio letto??


Abbiamo sottolineato tutti come il fatto che l'abbia portato nel tuo letto é una cosa che rende ancora più grave il tradimento che hai subito.
Il fattp che per lei il vostro passato non sia importante é una cosa che messuno puô sapere se non lei e puó assolutamente non essere così.


----------



## nicola (15 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo sottolineato tutti come il fatto che l'abbia portato nel tuo letto é una cosa che rende ancora più grave il tradimento che hai subito.
> Il fattp che per lei il vostro passato non sia importante é una cosa che messuno puô sapere se non lei e puó assolutamente non essere così.


ma non è k non sia importante il nostro passato, lei ritiene che il suo tradimento è oramai una cosa vecchia e non capisce come io possa starci cosi male dopo tanti anni!!!


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma non è k non sia importante il nostro passato, lei ritiene che il suo tradimento è oramai una cosa vecchia e non capisce come io possa starci cosi male dopo tanti anni!!!


E vabbè, non capisce condom.
E chissenefrega se non capisce: lo capisce, almeno che stai male? Sì? Bene, allora che ti dia almeno le risposte che ti servono per farti stare meglio. Capirà più avanti o non capirà affatto; al momento il problema principale non è senz'altro che LEI capisca qualcosa, ma che LEI faccia qualcosa di utile per te.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma non è k non sia importante il nostro passato, lei ritiene che il suo tradimento è oramai una cosa vecchia e non capisce come io possa starci cosi male dopo tanti anni!!!


Mi riferivo a quello che diceva Brunetta.
Ma infatti porca di quella vacca é una cosa vecchia. Ma poteva tenersela per se invece che pulirsi la coscienza e poi non voler rispondere.
Ê questo cbe non capisco e che mi fa incazzare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quello che diceva Brunetta.
> Ma infatti porca di quella vacca é una cosa vecchia. Ma poteva tenersela per se invece che pulirsi la coscienza e poi non voler rispondere.
> Ê questo cbe non capisco e che mi fa incazzare


Quotone.
Però, farfalla, ormai l'ha fatto.
Una confessione così totalmente inutile che la sua unica funzionalità è stata arrecare un dolore che poteva risparmiargli.
È questa la cosa che io non perdonerei, molto più del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Uno scopo l'avrà avuto.
Magari c'era il rischio che glielo dicesse qualcun altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


Quoto.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno scopo l'avrà avuto.
> Magari c'era il rischio che glielo dicesse qualcun altro.


Ci ho pensato anch'io. O magari le è semplicemente entrato un certo loop in testa....


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma non è k non sia importante il nostro passato, lei ritiene che il suo tradimento è oramai una cosa vecchia e *non capisce come io possa starci cosi male dopo tanti anni!!![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Questo è assurdo, ma per i traditori è quasi sempre cosi, sia che il loro tradimento sia fresco sia di decenni prima.


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


Sintetizzato perfettamente, Leda :up:

mi sembra che siano entrati in un circolo vizioso, più lei si rifiuta di spiegare e motivare in maniera coerente sia il tradimento che la confessione, più Nicola (giustamente) incrementa rabbia ed indignazione, più lui è arrabbiato più lei si chiude a riccio; se vogliono sperare di uscirne in qualche modo, uno dei due dovrebbe trovare il modo di spezzare il cerchio...


----------



## Fantastica (15 Dicembre 2013)

Cerco di entrare nella psicologia di questa moglie, che è, prima di tutto, una donna.
Allora, mi metto nei suoi panni nei limiti di come descrive il rapporto suo marito nicola.

E vedo una coppia che il marito percepisce come non solo riuscita, ma davvero quasi, o forse del tutto, perfetta.
E mi pare di vedere questa donna che qualche volta, dopo tanti anni insieme, guarda suo marito e prova talvolta un leggero fastidio per quanto lui, a distanza di anni, nonostante i segnali che lei gli ha lanciato talvolta, continui a non vederla che come la protagonista della loro fiaba perfetta e la mai in quanto e nei profili di quella protagonista.

Me la vedo che non ascolta questo suo leggero fastidio e, coinvolta nella crescita dei figlioli e in chissà quali altre incombenze, oltre che nel tenere alta l'immagine della loro coppia perfetta, ignora quel fastidio che pure avverte.

Capita un'occasione. La coglie. Ma non le importa dell'amante, infatti la storiella finisce, però lei giudica di essersi innamorata mentre durava (cioè una cosa pesante!). 

TUTTO QUESTO capita, cioè capita che lei sia innamorata per 8 mesi di un altro che è pure sotto gli occhi del marito (non è mica un caso!) e ancora suo marito, anche a distanza di tempo, non solo non coglie i segnali, che ancora ci sono, ma è talmente entusiasta che persevera.
Lei decide che sì, quel marito è proprio ancora e sempre innamorato e che sì, le piace, alla fine, questa fiaba con lui, non la vuole perdere. Però qualcosa ha da cambiare, perlomeno lui deve uscire dall'immagine che si è sempre fatto immutata e perfetta di lei, così usciranno forse anche dall'immagine immutata e perfetta di loro due e chissà, siccome si amano, potranno mutare... Per questo, proprio in un momento di grande complicità con lui, proprio in quel momento di pace e serenità e gioia, ecco, lei glielo dice.
Ora, pure lei ha un'immagine molto alta di suo marito: così alta che crede che lui non possa per nulla avercela con lei, ma proprio per nulla, perché lei lo ama, ha scelto lui. Ora l'ha scelto con una sicurezza e una forza di convinzione che non aveva, non poteva aver avuto in tutti quegli anni precedenti di fedeltà senza sforzo. Ora non è sotto sforzo, è davvero convinta. E così candidamente ingenua da pensare che lui debba capire, anzi, amarla di più.
Prescindo volutamente in questa mia ricostruzione dall'eventualità che invece lei, maliziosamente, col dirglielo abbia voluto metterlo in guardia sul futuro, o sul presente, di altre corna. Non attribuisco questa meschinità, sulle prime. 
Nicola, hai il presente da vivere e il futuro da immaginare, con una donna che ti è stata infedele e te l'ha detto ora che -io credo- è *più che mai* fedele. Vedi tu.

Ma intanto rivediti _Eyes Wide Shut..._


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> resta il fatto Brunetta, *che sia una fantasia di molti uomini fare sesso con due donne.* Ma molti.
> E dato che la donna non ha il pene non vedono rivalità.
> Come fosse un sex-toy.
> Io non sono un uomo e non mi piacciono i luoghi affollati... ma parlandone con amici, devo dire che è una cosa diffusa.


anche a me piace far sesso con due uomini...e non solo a me ma a moltissime donne.... ma non per questo ora con il mio uomo lo farei... non mi viene, sono troppo presa per condividerlo con un altro uomo anche se lui fosse d'accordo... la mia vera trasgressione ora è l'esclusività intima... e mi piace molto più di ogni promiscuità compiuta...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto solo questo, le altre pagine mi mancano e mi siddia a leggerle.
> 
> Si è vero è fantasia degli uomini far sesso con due donne, appartiene anche a me questa fantasia, ha appartenuto a me. Fino ad adesso questo, chissà il perchè, ma leggerlo metabolizzarlo e renderlo "veramente reale" in una vera lettura di me stesso, mi porta a dirmi esattamente tre parole. "mi faccio schifo" anzi se permettete "mi facevo schifo".
> 
> ...


ti volevo smeraldare ma non posso... 

:bacio: al piccolo


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, sei maschlista, perchè allora dovrebbe valere anche per te, invece sei rimasta fedele.


verde mio... odio quando viene detto che l'uomo per natura ama il sesso e la donna invece sembra che sia asessuata... ma finiamola un pò... anzi....


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio no!!!!! che SGUUUUUUPPPP!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ma tutti sti cornuti senza palle,esistono davvero???io non ci credo,un'uomo non puo'ridursi così,accettando di vivere con una troia...solo per la famiglia.E che vita e'scusa??il tormento che avranno poi..e'al lavoro o ad abbeverarsi ai cazzi altrui?alla coop...o al Maxim??e quando le baciano...non fa schifo immaginare cosa sia entrato li'???rispondi Glorioso Alce del Monte Grappa


rosso mio... scusami Lothar ma non si può leggere... e perchè una donna si può ridurre a vivere con un porco?? davvero questa non si può leggere... mi dispiace perchè mi sei simpatico...ma io sono per la parità... il mio uomo mi è fedele.. ok bene, se non mi è fedele battaglia aperta finchè non me ne sbarazzo....

ps-salvo poi rimpiangermi a distanza di anni come il mio ex... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho il sospetto di avertelo già chiesto: ma perché tua moglie non ti bacia dove etc etc
> ho capito che occhio non vede cuore non duole  ma almeno abbi il pudore di tacere


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non hai lo stesso schifo quando vai a dare i bacini all'amica al parcheggio del super?
> E manco è tua moglie, che fai lo sforzo per tenere unita la famiglia...
> Lotharone... ma di che stai parlando, dài...


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E vabbè, non capisce condom.
> E chissenefrega se non capisce: lo capisce, almeno che stai male? Sì? Bene, allora *che ti dia almeno le risposte che ti servono per farti stare megli*o. Capirà più avanti o non capirà affatto; al momento il problema principale non è senz'altro che LEI capisca qualcosa, ma che LEI faccia qualcosa di utile per te.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> *ma infatti vale anche per me, ormai si gioca a carte scoperte.*
> Usufruirne o meno dipende solo da me!:smile:


 

chiamate l'Admin che qualcuno si è intrufolato in un account altrui... prestoo...

 scherzo Diletta... ma sai che adoro leggerti così?? sai che è bellissimo leggere questo post??  finalmente!! Sono davvero felice... a Natale regalagli un bel paio di corna... ma per esser una renna...digli che scelga il colore...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chiamate l'Admin che qualcuno si è intrufolato in un account altrui... prestoo...
> 
> scherzo Diletta... ma sai che adoro leggerti così?? sai che è bellissimo leggere questo post??  finalmente!! Sono davvero felice... a Natale regalagli un bel paio di corna... ma per esser una renna...View attachment 7937digli che scelga il colore...


Diletta è chiacchiere e distintivo. Figurati se si trova un amante!


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chiamate l'Admin che qualcuno si è intrufolato in un account altrui... prestoo...
> 
> scherzo Diletta... ma sai che adoro leggerti così?? sai che è bellissimo leggere questo post??  finalmente!! Sono davvero felice... a Natale regalagli un bel paio di corna... ma per esser una renna...View attachment 7937digli che scelga il colore...



WWW 

Pure io sono contenta di leggere che se non altro Diletta ha raggiunto le pari opportunità.

Bravissima Diletta, vedi di dimenticare spesso i dadi, di iscriversi a qualche corso di ballo, ad un centro benessere, qualunque opportunità va bene pure di conoscere qualcuno che ti 'prenda' soprattutto di 'testa', non è importante andarci a letto, serve  a riempirci l'anima e i pensieri.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta è chiacchiere e distintivo. Figurati se si trova un amante!



L'avrei detto anche di me un anno fa........................


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta è chiacchiere e distintivo. Figurati se si trova un amante!


ma io per come l'ho sempre letta, non mi sarei aspettata questo post...  magari tra un pò... non so, sono fiduciosa...  e lo spero per lei!!:smile:


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma io per come l'ho sempre letta, non mi sarei aspettata questo post...  magari tra un pò... non so, sono fiduciosa...  e lo spero per lei!!:smile:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'avrei detto anche di me un anno fa........................


questo vuol dire che............................................??? :carneval: 
vi sto amando tutte, sappiatelo!! :inlove:
sono felice di legger di donne che si riprendono in mano la loro vita, e si distaccano dal porco (scusa feather, il linguaggio è voluto ) e ripensano al loro bene!!! 

prevedo un Capodanno con i botti :smile:


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chiamate l'Admin che qualcuno si è intrufolato in un account altrui... prestoo...
> 
> scherzo Diletta... ma sai che adoro leggerti così?? sai che è bellissimo leggere questo post??  finalmente!! Sono davvero felice... *a Natale regalagli un bel paio di corna..*. ma per esser una renna...View attachment 7937digli che scelga il colore...



Mi era sfuggito, ma meriterebbero un filmato se non fossimo persone riservate.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito, ma meriterebbero un filmato se non fossimo persone riservate.


con base musicale Jingle Bells, per la serie... "amore tu mi hai dato tanti bei ricordi, io per ringraziarti voglio che questo Natale sia per te indimenticabile..." :corna::natale::cattivik::diavoletto::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> con base musicale Jingle Bells, per la serie... "amore tu mi hai dato tanti bei ricordi, io per ringraziarti voglio che questo Natale sia per te indimenticabile..." :corna::natale::cattivik::diavoletto::rotfl:



Non tentarmi!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Insomma far sentire importante una donna coccolandola(portandole a letto la colazione da 15 anni oramai per lei era la normalità,mentre lei a letto ci portava un altro), aiutarla ,come molti fanno per carità, alle faccende in casa o a fare la spesa, no, io non ero un buon marito, lei voleva il principe azzurro,intanto il suo principe azzurro lo ha mandato a cacare ed io sono ancora qui con lei ,essere un papà perfetto (dice lei),  beh questo non va bene, invece forse come dici tu *trattarla magari un po + da stronzo mi avrebbe cambiato il destino??*
> Non avete capito il senso del mio considerala la mia bambina. La consideravo tale non nei miei comportamenti verso lei, ma solo perchè eravamo cresciuti insieme da piccoli praticamente.


NO non te lo avrebbe cambiato... solo avere avuto altre esperienze e capire che saltare da un letto all'altro è la solita minestra... questo ve lo avrebbe cambiato...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non tentarmi!


video no...non lo vedo per una donna elegante e fine come te... ma foto con l'altro....  tu col sorriso smagliante, che ti diverti tra le braccia di lui...  
mi emoziono al solo pensiero...  

FALLO 
FALLO
FALLO
FALLO
FALLO
FALLO
FALLO
FALLO
:festa::festa::festa:

:angeletto:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ed io cosa ho detto scusa??? sempre presente in casa xchè il lavoro me lo permette...ma insomma uno c'è e non dovrebbe esserci, non c'è e dovrebbe starci...*chi cazzo vi capisce*


parla per tua moglie...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Sì, ma un conto è fare sesso a tre con qualcuno che non rientra nella tua sfera emotiva. Un altro è fare sesso a tre con la tua amata ed un'altra.* Non è questione di rivalità sessuale, ma emotiva, che è diverso. E' come quella cosa del non essere gelosi del rapporto della moglie con un'altra donna, che è un'assurdità bella e buona. Ci sono persone, come per tutto, che sono più tolleranti di altre. Ma il sesso dell'altra non c'entra nulla.


Ma perchè ti rendi così amabile?? :inlove::inlove::inlove: quoto ma non riesco a darti verde...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
> ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?
> sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto


colpevole anch'io... non ce la posso fare...


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> questo* vuol dire* che............................................??? :carneval:
> vi sto amando tutte, sappiatelo!! :inlove:
> sono felice di legger di donne che si riprendono in mano la loro vita, e si distaccano dal porco (scusa feather, il linguaggio è voluto ) e ripensano al loro bene!!!
> 
> prevedo un Capodanno con i botti :smile:



:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...
> Hai almeno buttato tutte le lenzuola?
> 
> Io cambierei anche tutto l'arredamento, dovessi accontentarmi di un futon come letto ( http://gageland.com/images/Japan/061223 - Syohoen/061223Syohoen030.JPG ) e uno stand come armadio ( http://www.ikea.com/it/it/images/products/portis-stand-appendiabiti__57408_PE162992_S4.jpg )....
> ...


per la moglie di nicola opterei più per questo.. con l'altro per attirarla... e poi zac... presi in trappoli... e poi uccellini senza zucchero per loro...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, io non capisco solo come si può arrivare a tante porcate tutte insieme da una donna che mai in precedenza aveva avuto altri uomini!!! un po di pudore cazzo lo ha avuto??? un po di vergogna mentre lo portava nel mio letto??


questa donna è troppo lontana dal mio essere... che non so dirtelo... potresti chiederglielo, no?
come vanno le cose per ora?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> purtroppo dopo quello che mi ha ridetto questa notte, *sembra che x lei sia un sogno, ma non capisce che il mio invece è un incubo che vivrò a vita*


eh no Nicola, questo non va bene, prima fa il danno e poi la beffa?? Non accettare un comportamento del genere da lei, è deleterio, non è inciampata..non capitano per caso, come ha deciso di far questo schifo, ora che bambina non è... che si assuma le sue responsabilità, e se ti vuole deve riconquistarti... oppure che se ne vada... e che è ora??


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:


:smile:


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, Bruni, va bene l'empatia, ma questo è gettare benzina sul fuoco, però...
> Tra l'altro, Nicola dimostra di aver molto ben presente quello che dici, anzi, pure troppo; quello che non ha affatto presente è *come* e *se *lasciarsi quello schifo alle spalle, casomai.
> In ciò, concordo con Feather sul fatto che sarebbero importanti le motivazioni di lei e anche una sua sintesi: perchè ha tradito, cosa le ha dato l'esperienza, cosa ha capito di sè e del valore dei rapporti e anche perchè è stato importante condividerne il racconto con il marito. Sono tutti elementi di cui Nicola ha bisogno per capire esattamente chi era e chi è diventata la donna che ha accanto da una vita; come può, altrimenti, capire se vuole rimanerle accanto?


67 pagine lette, arf!

Magari domani riesco a scrivere. Ora vado a nanna, verde mio


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> rosso mio... scusami Lothar ma non si può leggere... e perchè una donna si può ridurre a vivere con un porco?? davvero questa non si può leggere... mi dispiace perchè mi sei simpatico...*ma io sono per la parità... *il mio uomo mi è fedele.. ok bene, se non mi è fedele battaglia aperta finchè non me ne sbarazzo....
> 
> ps-salvo poi rimpiangermi a distanza di anni come il mio ex... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh no, la parità no! Se voi non partite con un po' di handicap, noi maschietti che speranze abbiamo?

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'avrei detto anche di me un anno fa........................


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh no, la parità no! Se voi non partite con un po' di handicap, noi maschietti che speranze abbiamo?
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl: ah hai ragione..sorry... :rotfl:
Si fa come per la caccia ai fagiani...vi lasciamo andare con un leggero vantaggio... ma ovvio che la vinciamo noi  :rotfl:


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> questa donna è troppo lontana dal mio essere... che non so dirtelo... potresti chiederglielo, no?
> come vanno le cose per ora?


come vanno?? pochi alti e un'infinità di bassi. La guardo e non conosco la donna che ho creduto di avere accanto. Il tradimento in se è gia dura da sopportare, il pensiero va a finire sempre a loro due nel mio letto, a quel periodo in cui io e lui eravamo inseparabili, a tutti gli anni veuti dopo il tradimento, anni in cui con lei parlavamo di prorpio di corna in genere e lei che di un'amica che ha lasciato suo marito xchè andata via con un altro e mi diceva che bisognava capirla...
La mattina appena sveglio, mentre mi preparo il caffè , lui è sempre con me...e con lei. Un pensiero fisso che mi frulla è come avere vendetta di entrambi. Tradire lei ora è ciò che vorrei, senza avere rimorsi di nessun genere e incularmi lui in qualche modo...ma non ho ancora trovato il modo giusto.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

E quando ti sarai tolto la soddisfazione? Il quadro cambierà? Avrai capito qualcosa di più di lei o di te stesso..?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E quando ti sarai tolto la soddisfazione? Il quadro cambierà? Avrai capito qualcosa di più di lei o di te stesso..?


non credo ma la rabbia da qualche parte devo farla uscire


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> non credo ma la rabbia da qualche parte devo farla uscire


Si si, se ti fà sentire meglio... Solo che tutto questo temo ti porti ad allontanarti da tua moglie invece che a ri-avvicinarti. 
Se hai già deciso che la strada è segnata togliti pure la soddisfazione ma se vuoi tentare di ricostruire un rapporto non mi pare un buon inizio.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> come vanno?? pochi alti e un'infinità di bassi. La guardo e non conosco la donna che ho creduto di avere accanto. Il tradimento in se è gia dura da sopportare, il pensiero va a finire sempre a loro due nel mio letto, a quel periodo in cui io e lui eravamo inseparabili, a tutti gli anni veuti dopo il tradimento, anni in cui con lei parlavamo di prorpio di corna in genere e lei che di un'amica che ha lasciato suo marito xchè andata via con un altro e mi diceva che bisognava capirla...
> La mattina appena sveglio, mentre mi preparo il caffè , lui è sempre con me...e con lei. Un pensiero fisso che mi frulla è come avere vendetta di entrambi. Tradire lei ora è ciò che vorrei, senza avere rimorsi di nessun genere e incularmi lui in qualche modo...ma non ho ancora trovato il modo giusto.



Dinamiche che conosco benissimo.

Ricordati una cosa però, la situazione che stai attraversando è soltanto tua, tua la responsabilità delle azioni che compirai, la vita è soltanto tua, è difficile rendersi conto di questo, difficile riuscire a capire che quello che tu adesso pensi è totalmente diverso da quello che pensavi un secondo prima della confessione.
Ti senti libero adesso vero? libero di fare qualsiasi cosa, tanto tua moglie ha peccato per primo. Tanto tu hai della rabbia da sfogare, tanto tu sei migliore di lei. Tanto lei cosa potrebbe dirti se tu sbagli visto che lei ha sbagliato? 

Ma a questo punto ricordati anche che stai scegliendo delle strade che vedono soltanto te al centro del "vostro" universo, dove tu puoi tutto in quanto superiore, e tua moglie soltanto una donna peccaminosa che deve soltanto capire il dolore che ti ha provocato. 

Se sei convinto di questo, lasciala, lasciala in pace e fatti una vita tua senza bisogno di torturarla.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, se ti fà sentire meglio... Solo che tutto questo temo ti porti ad allontanarti da tua moglie invece che a ri-avvicinarti.
> Se hai già deciso che la strada è segnata togliti pure la soddisfazione ma se vuoi tentare di ricostruire un rapporto non mi pare un buon inizio.


Quoto


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> vero, il passato è accaduto solo ieri x me...





nicola ha detto:


> ma non è k non sia importante il nostro passato, lei ritiene che il suo tradimento è oramai una cosa vecchia e non capisce come io possa starci cosi male dopo tanti anni!!!



Ma infatti: non lo capisce neanche mio marito che appare ancora pieno di stupore ora.
Per loro è come se non fossero accaduti, tanto è roba passata.
Forse si aggrappano a questo come arma di difesa...l'unica che hanno, che però, nel mio caso ha funzionato perché, se lo avessi saputo subito, addio a lui.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti: non lo capisce neanche mio marito che appare ancora pieno di stupore ora.
> Per loro è come se non fossero accaduti, tanto è roba passata.
> Forse si aggrappano a questo come arma di difesa...l'unica che hanno, che però, nel mio caso ha funzionato perché, se lo avessi saputo subito, addio a lui.


è vero Diletta, lei ne parla con così tanta tranquillità di qst cosa che mi fa imbestialire da matti!! Io le ho detto che se avessi saputo subito(visto che ha detto di essersi innamorara), perchè non è scappata con lui?? O perchè non dirmelo?? Avrei deciso se restare cornuto e contento o mandarla affanculo. Ora ho una scelta diversa da fare rispetto ad allora...che è la tua.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti: non lo capisce neanche mio marito che appare ancora pieno di stupore ora.
> Per loro è come se non fossero accaduti, tanto è roba passata.
> Forse si aggrappano a questo come arma di difesa...l'unica che hanno, che però, nel mio caso ha funzionato perché, se lo avessi saputo subito, addio a lui.



Non ne sarei tanto sicuro Diletta.

Non è detto che chi ci ha tradito non stia scontando una qualche pena da solo.

Come forse noi non riusciamo a capire che nel nostro relazionarsi con loro, non gli diamo quella possibilità di farli parlare, e come potrebbero vedendo quello che gli diciamo e per come glielo diciamo?

Come potrebbero dirci: Si ho sbagliato ma ho voluto sbagliare, mi piaceva, ci godevo, è stato bellissimo e mi sono ritrovato a rivivere emozioni magari egoistiche. Come potrebbero dirci è stato un momento idilliaco della mia vita dove mi sono sentito giovane forte maschio e potente. 

D'altronde vorrei vedere una persona tradita come reagirebbe nel sentirsi dire in faccia alcune cose.. 

Che poi il traditore non voglia parlare è risaputo no?

Che poi il traditore eviterà sempre di volerne parlare è normale visto le l'interrogatorio infinito a cui viene sottoposto giornalmente. Noi che esterniamo lui che deve subire e reinventarsi in se stesso se veramente pentito, ma mai dirà alcune cose.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro Diletta.
> 
> Non è detto che chi ci ha tradito non stia scontando una qualche pena da solo.
> 
> ...


Ciao ultimo, sai cosa mi ha detto lei? Che in quel periodo io non esistevo, c'erano solo loro due...


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo, sai cosa mi ha detto lei? Che in quel periodo io non esistevo, c'erano solo loro due...




...proprio bello da sentirselo dire! :unhappy:


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...proprio bello da sentirselo dire! :unhappy:


già , ti fa sentire uomo...


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo, sai cosa mi ha detto lei? Che in quel periodo io non esistevo, c'erano solo loro due...


E poi sei tornato a esistere perché?


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro Diletta.
> 
> Non è detto che chi ci ha tradito non stia scontando una qualche pena da solo.
> 
> ...




Ultimo, sono cose impossibili da dire!!!
Rendiamocene conto!
Mio marito non avrebbe MAI parlato se non l'avessi messo alle strette, per quello bisogna che Nicola abbia un dialogo completo con sua moglie anche sui motivi della sua tardiva confessione.
Perché sembra proprio che lei non realizzi la tempesta che tale rivelazione ha scatenato.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

in questo caso, si tratta di un tradimento con coinvolgimento. 
Non di una scapatella ogni tanto. Ma di una "relazione" parallela, 
in un certo senso. Che ha durato otto mesi. 

Tutto l'approccio è differente. Sia dell'una che dall'altra parte. 

Hai rabbia! Hai il diritto di verne. 
Elenca da cosa si nutre questa rabbia, dagli dei nomi. 
E da lì, poi, puoi iniziare a mettere per te assieme il puzzle,
per capire ... come  ti vuoi rapportare al tutto. 

Troppa rabbia ... acceca e non fa vedere ... 

La vendetta ... è il tuo orgoglio che sta parlando. 
E quoto feahter ... poi, cosa fai e a cosa ti porta esattamente?


sienne


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E poi sei tornato a esistere perché?


ahahaha, perchè ero la solidità della famiglia, ero la casa, ero i figli. Questa di essere tornato ad esistere è la consolazione di chi non pensa...(non mi riferisco a te ovviamnete, ma a chi subisce un tradimento).


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao 

beh, non ci sono regole in queste storie ... 

il mio compagno ha anche parlato troppo se è per questo,
senza che abbia mai chiesto nulla. Anzi, gli ho dovuto esplicitare
esattamente, che a me non interessava per nulla la loro questione,
ma la NOSTRA! ... E vai, con le parole che scorrevano ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha, perchè ero la solidità della famiglia, ero la casa, ero i figli.


Quindi lei sta con te perché sei un comodo nido? 
Ma lei ama te come persona o la casa, i figli, ecc..?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lei sta con te perché sei un comodo nido?
> Ma lei ama te come persona o la casa, i figli, ecc..?


ti sto parlando di allora ovviamente...


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ti sto parlando di allora ovviamente...


E ora invece cosa sei?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E ora invece cosa sei?


ma io so che lei ora mi ama, ma anche allora me lo diceva (fingendo), se fingesse anche ora??


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma io so che lei ora mi ama, ma anche allora me lo diceva (fingendo), se fingesse anche ora??



Buongiorno,stai in campana...anch'io due ore fa' ho amato mia moglie.Ma adesso sto pensando a tutt'altro...


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,stai in campana...anch'io due ore fa' ho amato mia moglie.Ma adesso sto pensando a tutt'altro...



Ciao Lothar,

mmmhhh, forse, dovresti stare in campana pure tu. 
loro erano attivi ... e pure e pure ... 
La tua teoria, di soddisfarla così non cerca altrove,
non è garanzia ... sta in campana, mio caro ... :up: ...

sienne


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,stai in campana...anch'io due ore fa' ho amato mia moglie.Ma adesso sto pensando a tutt'altro...


il bello di questi super machi è il pensare che siano solo le mogli degli altri a farsi scopare...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> già , ti fa sentire uomo...


Nicola posso prenderti per le spalle e scuoterti?
che cazzo c'entra il sentirsi uomo?
Tu ti senti uomo solo se tua moglie scopa solo con te? O sai di essere un uomo che vale indipendetemente dalle attenzioni di tua moglie
Quando ti dice che non c'eri, non vuol dire che non ti considerava un uomo semplicemnte cancellava dalla tua testa la tua presenza nei momenti in cui era con lui. Forse perchè così le era più facile agire come faceva
E non per giustificare lei ma per cercare di farti capire quanto stai distorcendo la realtà. 
Va bè vorrei darti una mano e non so se lo sto facendo nel modo giusto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma io so che lei ora mi ama, *ma anche allora me lo diceva (fingendo*), se fingesse anche ora??


te lo ha detto lei?


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma io so che lei ora mi ama, ma anche allora me lo diceva (fingendo), se fingesse anche ora??


Quindi non ti amava all'epoca e ora invece ti ama? Cos'è cambiato?

Sarà ma a me sta cosa puzza da bruciato un bel po'.. Magari sono io dalle vedute troppo limitate..


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> te lo ha detto lei?


certo che no, ma come puoi amare tuo marito e scoparti un altro per 8 mesi? Dai ragazzi ma che ci prendiamo x il culo??


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi non ti amava all'epoca e ora invece ti ama? Cos'è cambiato?
> 
> Sarà ma a me sta cosa puzza da bruciato un bel po'.. Magari sono io dalle vedute troppo limitate..


dimmi chiaramente cosa pensi. Io ho tanti dubbi ora, se lei questo, se lei quello...


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nicola posso prenderti per le spalle e scuoterti?
> che cazzo c'entra il sentirsi uomo?
> Tu ti senti uomo solo se tua moglie scopa solo con te? O sai di essere un uomo che vale indipendetemente dalle attenzioni di tua moglie
> Quando ti dice che non c'eri, non vuol dire che non ti considerava un uomo semplicemnte cancellava dalla tua testa la tua presenza nei momenti in cui era con lui. Forse perchè così le era più facile agire come faceva
> ...


distorcendo la realtà?? qui chi ha perso di vista la realtà non sono io, ma chi come lei crede di sentirsi uomo o donna mettendosi alla prova, salvo poi con le orecchie abbassate tornare dal proprio congiunto in molti casi sentendosi poi, come nel caso di mia moglie,libera di  buttare la bomba su di me,  e chiudersi a riccio!!


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> dimmi chiaramente cosa pensi. Io ho tanti dubbi ora, se lei questo, se lei quello...


Io non so se tua moglie ti ami o se ti abbia amato. Proprio non lo posso sapere. Quello che sto cercando di dirti è che SE è vero che tua moglie non ti amava. Non credo possa amarti ora. L'amore non si spegne e si riaccende. Una volta morto non rinasce più. 
O ti amava anche all'epoca oppure non ti ama neppure ora e sei solo il suo rifugio sicuro. Ma allora è innamorata del rifugio, non della tua persona. Se a te va bene perché no?

Per inciso, il fatto che sia andata con un altro non vuol tassativamente dire che non ti amasse. È possibile, anche probabile, ma non puoi darlo per certo in tutti i casi.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il bello di questi super machi è il pensare che siano solo le mogli degli altri a farsi scopare...



super io??mai pensato.... del resto la vedo cosi'...non essendo troia,lo farebbe solo per ricambiarmi,se mi beccasse in flagranza.troppi se ..pero'....:smile:


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao farfalla,

il fatto è, almeno così l'ho capito ... 

non è stata amante, sapendo bene cosa voleva. 
come nel tuo caso. tu sapevi, che era una cosa a parte. 

Lei, si è infatuata o innamorata. E alla fine ha scelto il marito. 
A punto, scelto ... cosa significa? 
Che in sé una bilancia di pro e contro l'ha fatto. 

Poi, questa è la sua di versione ... speriamo per Nicola, che 
non ci sia una seconda "bomba" ... che è stato l'altro a non volerla ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> super io??mai pensato.... del resto la vedo cosi'...non essendo troia,lo farebbe solo per ricambiarmi,se mi beccasse in flagranza.troppi se ..pero'....:smile:


...la sola persona di questo bel forum che davvero vorrei conoscere di persona è tua moglie, Lothar! Ti dedico questo passo di Leopardi.

_[...] E gli uomini sono codardi, deboli, d’animo ignobile e angusto; docili sempre a sperar bene, perché sempre dediti a variare le opinioni del bene secondo  che  la  necessità  governa  la  loro  vita;  prontissimi  a  render  l’arme, come dice il Petrarca, alla loro fortuna, prontissimi e risolutissimi a consolarsi di qualunque sventura, ad accettare qualunque compenso in cambio di ciò che loro è negato o di ciò che hanno perduto, ad accomodarsi con qualunque condizione a qualunque sorte più iniqua e più barbara, e quando sieno privati d’ogni cosa desiderabile, vivere di credenze false,  così gagliarde e ferme, come se fossero le più vere o le più fondate del mondo. Io per me, come l’Europa meridionale ride dei mariti innamorati delle mogli infedeli, così rido del genere umano innamorato della vita; e giudico  assai  poco  virileil  voler  lasciarsi  ingannare  e  deludere come sciocchi,  ed  oltre  ai  mali  che  si  soffrono,  essere  quasi  lo  scherno della natura e del destino. Parlo sempre degl’inganni non dell’immaginazione, ma  dell’intelletto [...]_


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> La mattina appena sveglio, mentre mi preparo il caffè , lui è sempre con me...e con lei. Un pensiero fisso che mi frulla è come avere vendetta di entrambi. Tradire lei ora è ciò che vorrei, senza avere rimorsi di nessun genere e *incularmi lui in qualche modo*...ma non ho ancora trovato il modo giusto.


Proponile una cosa a 3.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma silenzio , passi lunghi e ben distesi è giocoso?
> ma com'è che tu riesci ad essere dolce con questi uomini ai quali darei sberle da mane a sera?
> sono un'arpia:racchia:ammetto


perchè SO che sta scherzando in modalità Lothar. Sarebbe come pensare che quando io dico ad Oscuro che lo aspettavo sull'ardeatina e lui non è venuto e quindi è uno spacciatore di sole la cosa fosse vera. O pensavi che davvero mi fossi innamorata di Rabby?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> super io??mai pensato.... del resto la vedo cosi'...non essendo troia,lo farebbe solo per ricambiarmi,se mi beccasse in flagranza.troppi se ..pero'....:smile:


ahahah, a me non ha dovuto ricambiare, dunque chi deve stare in campana sei anche tu.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè SO che sta scherzando in modalità Lothar. Sarebbe come pensare che quando io dico ad Oscuro che lo aspettavo sull'ardeatina e lui non è venuto e quindi è uno spacciatore di sole la cosa fosse vera. O pensavi che davvero mi fossi innamorata di Rabby?


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> O pensavi che davvero mi fossi innamorata di Rabby?


Vuoi dire che non ne sei davvero innamorata??


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro Diletta.
> 
> Non è detto che chi ci ha tradito non stia scontando una qualche pena da solo.
> 
> ...


Ah clà ma V.A.F.D.C de core :smile: verde mio


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dinamiche che conosco benissimo.
> 
> Ricordati una cosa però, la situazione che stai attraversando è soltanto tua, tua la responsabilità delle azioni che compirai, la vita è soltanto tua, è difficile rendersi conto di questo, difficile riuscire a capire che quello che tu adesso pensi è totalmente diverso da quello che pensavi un secondo prima della confessione.
> Ti senti libero adesso vero? libero di fare qualsiasi cosa, tanto tua moglie ha peccato per primo. Tanto tu hai della rabbia da sfogare, tanto tu sei migliore di lei. Tanto lei cosa potrebbe dirti se tu sbagli visto che lei ha sbagliato?
> ...


SGRUNT


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

ho una domanda, così in generale. 

lei glielo ha detto a fine agosto. ora ci troviamo a metà dicembre ... 

ma quanto dura la rabbia? o quanto ha durato da voi?

sienne


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho una domanda, così in generale.
> 
> ...


la rabbia perdura xchè lei si rifiuta di darmi altre notizie, e poi c'è un tempo per far sbollire il tutto?? mah


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho una domanda, così in generale.
> 
> ...


Dura tanto ... tanto .... ha il brutto vizio di rigenerarsi anche con delle bazzecole:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi ti scoperesti allora?


Per quanto le tette grosse siano un incentivo non indifferente,per abbordare certe giumente dall'aura malefica bisognerebbe prima fare un esorcismo al prepuzio


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il bello di questi super machi è il pensare che siano solo le mogli degli altri a farsi scopare...


certo... Come noooo  :rotfl: vedrai quante renne in giro a natale... Non te ne curare..chi crede di non averle solitamente sono i primi  e bada che parlo anche per autoaccusa... Ora so che non mi fidero mai più di nessuno


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non ci sono troie qui....forse ti riferisci ad un altro forum....


Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dura tanto ... tanto .... ha il brutto vizio di rigenerarsi anche con delle bazzecole:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




Ciao wolf

OK ... non vorrei farti innervosire di più ... 

e solo, che rabbia non ho provato ... e neanche l'idea di una vendetta ... 

solo ... e moh? ... che cacchio facciamo?
e ho preso il cuscino e me ne sono andata di sopra ... 
per taaaaaanto tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Coglioni


Tu sei una brutta persona,neanche il Conte ti sopporta....


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dura tanto ... tanto .... ha il brutto vizio di rigenerarsi anche con delle bazzecole:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Per ogni minima cazzata. Per ogni gesto e per ogni volta che ti torna alla mente quella merda


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....


rosso...
Non mi piace per nulla chi scherza sulle malattie... Se ci fossero o meno...la cosa dei denti pensata da te è raccapricciante... :bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....



Se posso, perchè queste risposte così negative e offensive, c'è una motivazione valida o che cosa... che ti porta a scrivere in questa maniera?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sei una brutta persona,*neanche il Conte ti sopporta*....


Ah bè questo si che è significativo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

O.T.:   Ciliegina svuota la posta xchè non ti arrivano i pvt.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> OK ... non vorrei farti innervosire di più ...
> 
> ...


sienne ti ammiro... Molto bello riuscire non avere rabbia....io lì per lì pure sono stata tranquilla e ho superato la cosa in maniera pacata...salvo poi la rabbia uscire a piccole dosi a distanza di anni e anche con altre persone...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dieci rossi dieci,record personale.........il biasimo dei cornuti e' come essere nominato Commendatore dell’Ordine di San Gregorio Magno


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> rosso...
> Non mi piace per nulla chi scherza sulle malattie... Se ci fossero o meno...la cosa dei denti pensata da te è raccapricciante... :bleah:



e l'altro è mio
Non glielo avevo dato per gli insulti a me, contenta di averlo risparmiato


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> rosso...
> Non mi piace per nulla chi scherza sulle malattie... Se ci fossero o meno...la cosa dei denti pensata da te è raccapricciante... :bleah:


Dalla prospettiva del cazzo non lo e'...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso, perchè queste risposte così negative e offensive, c'è una motivazione valida o che cosa... che ti porta a scrivere in questa maniera?


Meglio un post pregno di verita',che cento pagine di battibecchi inutili.....e se non fossero stati a tema,non avrebbero suscitato commenti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....


Perchè parli degli uomini? Che ne sai tu degli uomini?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah bè questo si che è significativo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo che si,se non passi per le sue maglie,devi proprio essere del decimo girone.....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dura tanto ... tanto .... ha il brutto vizio di rigenerarsi anche con delle bazzecole:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





nicola ha detto:


> Per ogni minima cazzata. Per ogni gesto e per ogni volta che ti torna alla mente quella merda



Dopo un po di tempo dall'aver assunto il tutto mia moglie mi disse una frase che incamerai e attuai: Clà quando stai male e hai dei pensieri brutti, eliminali, cerca di pensare ad altro, sforzati.

Feci così, fu molto difficile ma mi aiutò tantissimo, ma tanto tanto.

Inizialmente non è facile, poi col tempo a volte ci riesci. E non vuol dire che gli "attacchi" non arrivino, vuol dire provare ad eliminare quei momenti di "depressione" che ti portano a volerti far del male. 

E direi che se si riesce anche poche volte ad eliminare certi pensieri brutti.. è già una vittoria, ed è l'inizio per un tot numero di vittorie fino a portarti a aver più vittorie che "depressioni inutili". 

Per depressione intendo quei momenti in cui vuoi appositamente farti male avendo pensieri.......


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la rabbia perdura xchè lei si rifiuta di darmi altre notizie, e poi c'è un tempo per far sbollire il tutto?? mah



Ciao nicola,

no, la mia era una domanda così, senza agenda tra le mani ... 

e solo che quando mi arrabbio di rabbia, mi passa velocemente. 
perché nella mente scatta come un faro rosso che mi dice, 
a cosa ti serve sprecare tante energie ... tanto non cambia nulla. 

non so se mi sono spiegata ... 
ma forse, è perché le mie arrabbiature, non hanno mai dato frutti. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah bè questo si che è significativo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Se tu fossi insopportabile per me...

Sei aria fresca in confronto 
ad altre sopportazioni che ho avuto...

Non mi hai mai torto un capello...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè parli degli uomini? Che ne sai tu degli uomini?



Per parlare degli uomini basta essere uno di loro.
Per conoscerli come fai tu,bisogna esserne sodomizzati.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per depressione intendo quei momenti in cui vuoi appositamente farti male avendo pensieri.......


non so il motivo ma profondamente ciò che a volte cerco io


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Meglio un post pregno di verita',che cento pagine di battibecchi inutili.....e se non fossero stati a tema,non avrebbero suscitato commenti



Ok grazie per la risposta. 

Mi permetti un'altra cosa?

Posso anche riuscire a capirti, sia beninteso, ma, riesci a capire che nella verità alla quale credi e che magari potrebbe essere vere, fai di tutta l'erba un fascio? 

Comunque grazie per avermi risposto, le mie sopra non sono domande ma riflessioni.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> certo... Come noooo  :rotfl: vedrai quante renne in giro a natale... Non te ne curare..chi crede di non averle solitamente sono i primi  e bada che parlo anche per autoaccusa... Ora so che non mi fidero mai più di nessuno



In giro non lo so...ma qua'e'il paradiso del


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo che si,se non passi per le sue maglie,devi proprio essere del decimo girone.....


Non capisci...
A me piace tanto discutere con lei...

Perchè quando si è convinta di una roba
fa fumo dalle narici e parte a testa bassa 

come un rinoceronte no?

Credimi se farfalla arriva a convincersi di una cosa

non c'è verso al mondo da distoglierla....

Ma c'è da dire che anch'io sono così no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola ora devi trovare il da farsi... La rabbia trattenuta dentro di se,si può ritorcere contro... A me le risposte e le non risposte date da tua moglie non piacciono proprio...cavolo ha distrutto il tuo mondo,non lo capisce e te lo racconta come se avesse scordato di prendere gli assorbenti al.supermercato??i traditori non inciampano... E avertelo detto ora dopo tanto me la fa disprezzare di piu...perche è stata traditrice il doppio...anzi triplo,ti esclude nel vostro nido e dopo che LEI lo ha metabolizzato te lo spiattella in faccia...come se volesse tornare pura... Siamo tutti pensanti...abbiamo la ragione...ok ci può stare tutto ma nn ti ha reso partecipe della tua vita..ha deciso i suoi giochi...ti ha escluso...e che coppia eravate??non c'è condivisione... A monte penso che avete sbagliato a nn aver avuto altre esperienze prima...solo che cm tu sei stato coerente lo doveva esser anche lei... Ma ora dal momento.in cui ha pensato all'altro è stata LEI  a mettere la parola fine alla vostra storia...non tu...per me.ora per.sfogare la rabbiasei in diritto della ogni e lei invece di esser seccata...dovrebbe aver paura... E invece sembra che non l'abbia...insomma ti parla una che quando è stata tradita per esser troppo empatica è stata la cogliona di turno...salvo poi che tutto ha iniziato a far schifo...nonostante la storia poi fosse finita...quindi ora mi guardo bene dal sfogarmi e sfogarmi e sfogarmi


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> In giro non lo so...ma qua'e'il paradiso delView attachment 7942



Avere un marito come me, che se ti acchiappa ti fa un culo così..! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dopo un po di tempo dall'aver assunto il tutto mia moglie mi disse una frase che incamerai e attuai: Clà quando stai male e hai dei pensieri brutti, eliminali, cerca di pensare ad altro, sforzati.
> 
> Feci così, fu molto difficile ma mi aiutò tantissimo, ma tanto tanto.
> 
> ...


Eh ma voi siculi
avete lo scacciapensieri no?

Sai che vorrei tanto provarlo su una mona?

ma non trovo nessuna che ci stia...ma porc....

Secondo me suonerebbe bene...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Per parlare degli uomini basta essere uno di loro.*
> Per conoscerli come fai tu,bisogna esserne sodomizzati.


E' proprio quello il punto: uno stercorario come te, che titolo ha per disquisire di uomini?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma voi siculi
> avete lo scacciapensieri no?
> 
> Sai che vorrei tanto provarlo su una mona?
> ...


 Yes.. e voi avete le campane che fanno.... :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sienne ti ammiro... Molto bello riuscire non avere rabbia....io lì per lì pure sono stata tranquilla e ho superato la cosa in maniera pacata...salvo poi la rabbia uscire a piccole dosi a distanza di anni e anche con altre persone...



Ciao Scared,

non vi è nulla da ammirare ... :smile:

più che pacata, molto riflessiva. 
cioè, a me serve capire la dimensione e le implicazioni. 
mi sfogo lì. un tradimento come il mio, di storia parallela, 
c'è da capire bene ... chi si è, chi si ha difronte e se è 
possibile trovare un incastro ... il volersi bene, non basta. 
tocca troppe sfere ... anche a livello pratico proprio. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes.. e voi avete le campane che fanno.... :carneval: :rotfl:


Eh no sono a Bologna quelle campane...

Però incredibile quello strumento lì...
Se te lo sbatti nella lingua....


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Nicola ora devi trovare il da farsi... La rabbia trattenuta dentro di se,si può ritorcere contro... A me le risposte e le non risposte date da tua moglie non piacciono proprio...cavolo ha distrutto il tuo mondo,non lo capisce e te lo racconta come se avesse scordato di prendere gli assorbenti al.supermercato??i traditori non inciampano... E avertelo detto ora dopo tanto me la fa disprezzare di piu...perche è stata traditrice il doppio...anzi triplo,ti esclude nel vostro nido e dopo che LEI lo ha metabolizzato te lo spiattella in faccia...come se volesse tornare pura... Siamo tutti pensanti...abbiamo la ragione...ok ci può stare tutto ma nn ti ha reso partecipe della tua vita..ha deciso i suoi giochi...ti ha escluso...e che coppia eravate??non c'è condivisione... A monte penso che avete sbagliato a nn aver avuto altre esperienze prima...solo che cm tu sei stato coerente lo doveva esser anche lei... Ma ora dal momento.in cui ha pensato all'altro è stata LEI  a mettere la parola fine alla vostra storia...non tu...per me.ora per.sfogare la rabbiasei in diritto della ogni e lei invece di esser seccata...dovrebbe aver paura... E invece sembra che non l'abbia...insomma ti parla una che quando è stata tradita per esser troppo empatica è stata la cogliona di turno...salvo poi che tutto ha iniziato a far schifo...nonostante la storia poi fosse finita...quindi ora mi guardo bene dal sfogarmi e sfogarmi e sfogarmi


e come fare a farmi rispondere?? Tante risposte le ho avute solo x deduzione e non risposte avute da lei. Il fatto che si siano visti in casa l'ho dedotto da una frase dettami quando le ho chiesto dove lui l'avesse portata e lei x risposta mi ha detto che non voleva farsi portare  in albergo... aiutooooo mi sto incazzando di nuovo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no sono a Bologna quelle campane...
> 
> Però incredibile quello strumento lì...
> Se te lo sbatti nella lingua....



Uhmm... delle bolognesi so una cosa.. chissà se è vera..!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm... delle bolognesi so una cosa.. chissà se è vera..!


parli dei buoni tortelllini vero?'


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> parli dei buoni tortelllini vero?' ehehee



Si, certo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm... delle bolognesi so una cosa.. chissà se è vera..!


Si è vera...
Ma mi dissero anche...

Muvalà muvalà...che se le porti fuori casa...le vicentine son più porche di noi...muvalà...

Vediamo comunque le bolognesi sono donne che hanno la capacità di parlare anche delle cose più scabrose e schifose
con una gentilezza incredibile...quasi materna...

" Ma conte non hai liberato Bologna dalle carampane, non ci sono carampane a bologna, siam tutte gran porcone eh? Ci piace conte...e se ci piace...ci piace...!"


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Scared,
> 
> non vi è nulla da ammirare ... :smile:
> 
> ...


si ma infatti ammiro il fatto di riuscire a dominare la parte impulsiva a favore della ragione e della riflessione!!  ma poi una domanda..che mi sfugge... Sbaglio o tuo marito e te avete terminato la vostra relazione?? Non rispondermi se nn ti va!  
Un saluto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è vera...
> Ma mi dissero anche...
> 
> Muvalà muvalà...che se le porti fuori casa...le vicentine son più porche di noi...muvalà...
> ...



(_._)  (_._)


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo che si,se non passi per le sue maglie,devi proprio essere del decimo girone.....


non rispondo solo per rispetto al Conte. Sallo.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' proprio quello il punto: uno stercorario come te, che titolo ha per disquisire di uomini?



Capisco che a forza di rotolare ti giri un po' il teschio.
E ti faccio presente che nell'antico Egitto io ero un Dio.
Tu puoi dire altrettanto?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non rispondo solo per rispetto al Conte. Sallo.


Hai paura di farlo ammalare?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dalla prospettiva del cazzo non lo e'...


ah bè in effetti le teste di c..non possono che vedere tali prospettive...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> (_._)  (_._)


Dipende...
Non tutte...

Sono di due tipi le bolognesi o donnoni o minute e con l'argento nel sangue...

Cioè per esempio sbriciolata è del secondo tipo...
ma è tutta un morbin capisci...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah bè in effetti le teste di c..non possono che vedere tali prospettive...


Parli cosi' solo perche' appena ti cascano gli ultimi denti vuoi ciucciarmi la testa?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende...
> Non tutte...
> 
> Sono di due tipi le bolognesi o donnoni o minute e con l'argento nel sangue...
> ...



Si ho capito, ora tutti sanno che sbri le ha piccole..! :mrgreen:


Tu lo hai scritto, non io eh..! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ora tutti sanno che sbri le ha piccole..! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Tu lo hai scritto, non io eh..! :mrgreen:


Ma non penso che per lei sia un problema...
Ma il culetto a mandolino è un must....
Intonatissimo con il suo portamento...


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e come fare a farmi rispondere?? Tante risposte le ho avute solo x deduzione e non risposte avute da lei. Il fatto che si siano visti in casa l'ho dedotto da una frase dettami quando le ho chiesto dove lui l'avesse portata e lei x risposta mi ha detto che non voleva farsi portare  in albergo... aiutooooo mi sto incazzando di nuovo


mah io mi incazzerei come una iena "tu vuoi ricostruire dopo che tu hai distrutto e mi detti le tue leggi e ti chiudi in silenzio?" bene spero che ti chiudersi in silenzio quando capirai che io ho perso una donna delle tante che posso avere nel farmi le codna...tu l'uomo della tua vita... Vplevi la libertà e mi allontani col tuo silenzio dopo che hai scalfito il cuore... Riprenditela... Ma nn rimpiangermi perché l'hai voluto tu...e mi allontanerei...non puoi dai...cioe lei ha fatto il danno e ora lei non vuole parlare...ogni volta fa come se nn foste una coppia...la coppia è condivisione... E lei che ha deciso di condividere con te ora si chiude pure...non può...non deve e non glielo devi permettere... È umiliante per te... Ma a che livello sta portando la storia sta bimbetta??ma scherziamo?? E ti lascia li a mangiarti il fegato e questo è amore??ma bel modo di amare


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si ma infatti ammiro il fatto di riuscire a  dominare la parte impulsiva a favore della ragione e della riflessione!!  :smile:  ma poi una domanda..che mi sfugge... Sbaglio o tuo marito e te avete  terminato la vostra relazione?? Non rispondermi se nn ti va!
> Un saluto



Ciao Scared,

si, me ne sono andata proprio in agosto con nostra figlia. 
lui mi conosce molto bene. più riflessiva sono, più delicata è la questione. 
affinché mi arrabbio ... tutto sta sotto controllo. quello è più il sale che ci vuole ... 
e dura quell'attimo ... poi ritorno a dedicarmi delle cose ... e ci rido anche sopra.

Vedremo come andrà. Perché ora ... sta come rientrando a casa. 
Ed è una cosa bella da vedere. E può venire qui, quanto vuole. 
Infatti, viene quasi quattro volte alla settimana ... certo, con preavviso.

Le situazioni sono a volte molto complesse ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non penso che per lei sia un problema...
> Ma il culetto a mandolino è un must....
> Intonatissimo con il suo portamento...


sai che mi e'venuta,da un po'la voglia della donna tipo Sbri...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Capisco che a forza di rotolare ti giri un po' il teschio.
> E ti faccio presente che nell'antico Egitto io ero un Dio.
> Tu puoi dire altrettanto?


"Sto Eritteo mi fa un po' pena... nato come antagonista di Rabarbaro, è destinato ad una vita da eterno secondo." cit.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Scared,
> 
> si, me ne sono andata proprio in agosto con nostra figlia.
> lui mi conosce molto bene. più riflessiva sono, più delicata è la questione.
> ...


ma nella complessità delle vicende è sempre giusto vedere il proprio bene,e sse questo ti porta ad esser serena,in questo clima natalizio te lo auguro di cuore...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

(io una donna come sienne non la vorrei mai perdere)


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> non so il motivo ma profondamente ciò che a volte cerco io


per lo stesso motivo per cui quando ti fa male un dente, con la lingua continui ad andarci attorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ora tutti sanno che sbri le ha piccole..! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Tu lo hai scritto, non io eh..! :mrgreen:


io veramente l'avevo scritto. Mica mi devo vergognare, anzi: fierissima di aver allattato in abbondanza con quello che avevo. Che poi servono a quello, principalmente.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma nella complessità delle vicende* è sempre giusto vedere il proprio bene*,e sse questo ti porta ad esser serena,in questo clima natalizio te lo auguro di cuore...



Ciao Scared,

è proprio questo che sto iniziando a imparare a gestire. 
nel senso, io sto bene, quando le persone a qui voglio tanto bene, stiano bene. 
sono rimasta vicino a lui dopo il tradimento per ben quattro anni. Perché gli voglio 
molto bene per d'avvero. E stava male, proprio male. Ma la "storia" di base, si stava
ripetendo. Cioè, lui ha baciato tanti demoni, per perdonarsi, per voler prendere le responsabilità ecc. 
Ma intanto ... sono stata nuovamente sola nelle mie cose e lui, nuovamente appoggiato nelle sue. 

Così non va ... e non va, per il mio di bene ... sono dura a capire, pazienza ... :mrgreen: 

Anche a te, un periodo sereno ... anche oltre il natale ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io veramente l'avevo scritto. Mica mi devo vergognare, anzi: fierissima di aver allattato in abbondanza con quello che avevo. *Che poi servono a quello, principalmente*.


Ennò oh. Che brutto mondo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io veramente l'avevo scritto. Mica mi devo vergognare, anzi: fierissima di aver allattato in abbondanza con quello che avevo. Che poi servono a quello, principalmente.


Dai che si scherzava e lo sai...


Sul "servono a quello" mi riservo il diritto di obiettare...! :carneval:

Eddaii.! :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Sto Eritteo mi fa un po' pena... nato come antagonista di Rabarbaro, è destinato ad una vita da eterno secondo." cit.


Ti nascondi dietro penne altrui.
E le citazioni vanno fatte con tanto di autore.
E comunque io primeggio.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (io una donna come sienne non la vorrei mai perdere)



Ciao

:inlove: ... 

non è per il complimento.
ti ricordi quando hai iniziato a frequentare questo forum?
ho sempre detto, il tuo nome mi piace, per vari motivi ... :smile: ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (io una donna come sienne non la vorrei mai perdere)





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :inlove: ...
> 
> ...



opcorn:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> OK ... non vorrei farti innervosire di più ...
> 
> ...


Per il primo neretto ognuno ha un suo modo per elaborare ciò .... chi più "vistoso" chi meno .... sul secondo neretto beh sai a volte ho avuto l'idea non tanto di andare di sopra con il cuscino ma di farlo volare di fuori il cuscino con annessi e connessi


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò oh. Che brutto mondo.


Brutto dici? Macchè. Poi siamo nell'epoca del silicone, se devi sigillare il box doccia è sempre meglio averne a portata di mano.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io veramente l'avevo scritto. Mica mi devo vergognare, anzi: fierissima di aver allattato in abbondanza con quello che avevo. Che poi servono a quello, principalmente.



Ciao Sbri,

mi fai schiattare! :rotfl: ... 

non ti devi vergognare per nulla. e di che?

sono piattina pure io. ma quando allattavo, dovevo anche svuotare e lo davo all'ospedale ... 
mi era uscito una terrazza incredibile ... delle vene, che facevano impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Per ogni minima cazzata. Per ogni gesto e per ogni volta che ti torna alla mente quella merda


:loso:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dopo un po di tempo dall'aver assunto il tutto mia moglie mi disse una frase che incamerai e attuai: Clà quando stai male e hai dei pensieri brutti, eliminali, cerca di pensare ad altro, sforzati.
> 
> Feci così, fu molto difficile ma mi aiutò tantissimo, ma tanto tanto.
> 
> ...


Clà oggi mi stai proprio sulle @@ .... EBBASTA POSSO DARTI SOLO UN VERDE OGNI TANTO E OGGI HO GIA' DATO :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brutto dici? Macchè. Poi siamo nell'epoca del silicone, se devi sigillare il box doccia è sempre meglio averne a portata di mano.


Massì, dai. Mò allattamento e tutto, però le tette sono le tette. Piccole o grandi non fa molta differenza (per me eh, che poi sono sempre culofilo), basta che ci siano.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che mi e'venuta,da un po'la voglia della donna tipo Sbri...


Eccerto della serie....il conte stana la selvaggina e tu poi la cacci...eccerto...

C'ero prima io

E quando verrà da te...ti dirà...ahahahahaha...lothar bacia qua la bocca che fu con il conte...


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn:


:tv:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :tv:



:cincin:

Le hai fatte intimidire... non si scrivono più ..... 

:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, dai. Mò allattamento e tutto, *però le tette sono le tette*. Piccole o grandi non fa molta differenza (per me eh, che poi sono sempre culofilo), basta che ci siano.


ci rifletto.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per il primo neretto ognuno ha un suo modo per elaborare ciò .... chi più "vistoso" chi meno .... sul secondo neretto beh sai a volte ho avuto l'idea non tanto di andare di sopra con il cuscino ma di farlo volare di fuori il cuscino con annessi e connessi



Ciao wolf,

non ho mai affermato il contrario. Lo spero bene, che ognuno trovi il suo modo migliore per elaborare. 

A volte mi chiedo, se qualche "scenata" fosse stato più utila all'insieme. Ma è stato una cosa, più forte di me. 
Lo sentivo come una forma di umiliazione. Probabilmente un orgoglio sbagliato. Ma ... non va, non è possibile
per come sono fatta. Sono stata invisibile per oltre sei mesi, mentre se la spassava? Bene. Ne prendo atto.
Ma non inizio a urlare o cose così, per rendermi visibile ... io ci sono sempre stata. Almeno un po' di dignità.

Qui so, che ho qualcosa che non va ... ma non so cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin:
> 
> Le hai fatte intimidire... non si scrivono più .....
> 
> :carneval:


Uff


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf,
> 
> non ho mai affermato il contrario. Lo spero bene, che ognuno trovi il suo modo migliore per elaborare.
> 
> ...


Nulla che non vada .... invidio il tuo self control ... a volte però può essere malamente interpretato .... per la serie quello che si fa e come lo si fa è (per qualcuno) sempre sbagliato .....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci rifletto.


Me tapino. Dai oh: guarda il Micione, da quando ci sei uscita a cena non ne perde una per farti i complimenti o per dire di aver rivalutato le donne come te (che tutto sommato, immagino, per lui è un gran complimento). Il Conte pure vorrebbe trombarti (vabbè, ma lì c'è gioco facile, ammetto). Insomma: mò non è che se ce le hai piccole allora la loro funzione principale è l'allattamento. Essù. Tanto immagino che ti rifarai sul culo. E vabbè, se poi sei piatta come un tavola magari il Micione ti proporrà comunque di fare windsurf piantandoti il palo dentro (sperando nel vento a favore).


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ormai ci spero. Timida, tre uomini contemporaneamente, va a letto pure con più donne, sempre ammucchiata, manda sue foto nude all'amante appena conosciuto, e il marito la definisce timida. Dimenticavo nudista, niente di male, ma uno timido gira nudo?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timidezza


La timidezza può comportare diverse risposte.
Fissarsi solo su una non ha senso.
Pensare che una persona ritenuta timida debba essere assolutamente incapace di desiderare situazioni al di fuori degli schemi convenzionali è illogico.
Timido non è sinonimo di casto.
Una persona timida può anche essere in determinate situazioni aggressiva, oppure accettare altre situazioni passivamente,  ovvero gestendo bene determinate e particolari situazioni grazie alla sicurezza che altri sono in grado di infondere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me tapino. Dai oh: guarda il Micione, da quando ci sei uscita a cena non ne perde una per farti i complimenti o per dire di aver rivalutato le donne come te (che tutto sommato, immagino, per lui è un gran complimento). Il Conte pure vorrebbe trombarti (vabbè, ma lì c'è gioco facile, ammetto). Insomma: mò non è che se ce le hai piccole allora la loro funzione principale è l'allattamento. Essù. Tanto immagino che ti rifarai sul culo. E vabbè, se poi sei piatta come un tavola magari il Micione ti proporrà comunque di fare windsurf piantandoti il palo dentro (sperando nel vento a favore).


stavo scherzando, patatone.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'ipotesi.
> Lei ha provato un'attrazione che ha voluto vivere per recuperare le possibilità di sperimentarsi con altri uomini che non ha vissuto prima del matrimonio.
> Dopo anni si è sentita davvero appagata e ha voluto condividere con il marito il fatto che lui non è stato la sua unica possibilità ma che è stato scelto o riscelto con "cognizione" di causa.



Ci può anche stare. :up:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo scherzando, *patatone*.


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo scherzando, patatone.


Io sul Micione ed il windsurf mica tanto. Te l'immagini?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....





Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sei una brutta persona,neanche il Conte ti sopporta....


Erettè, non è che forse mi stai sbagliando la boccetta delle gocce al mattino ? Metti il Listerine da una parte e il Prozac dall'altra, che poi me le confondi e guarda che casino che esce fuori.


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Erettè, non è che forse mi stai sbagliando la boccetta delle gocce al mattino ? Metti il Listerine da una parte e il Prozac dall'altra, che poi me le confondi e guarda che casino che esce fuori.



cioè ma ancora non ha finito con le sue perle di saggezza? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sul Micione ed il windsurf mica tanto. Te l'immagini?


Lothar in windsurf ... no, a prescindere


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Nulla che non vada .... invidio il tuo self control ... a volte però può essere malamente interpretato .... per la serie quello che si fa e come lo si fa è (per qualcuno) sempre sbagliato .....


Ciao wolf,

per chi mi legge qui, è ben probabile ...


sienne


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf,
> 
> per chi mi legge qui, è ben probabile ...
> 
> ...


:scared::scared::scared: mo che ho scritto?


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....





Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu sei una brutta persona,neanche il Conte ti sopporta....


se stai trollando ti riesce male

se stai parlando sul serio allora mi sa che ti stai dimenticando del solito giro al Sert,ti stanno cercando


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared: mo che ho scritto?



Ciao wolf

:rotfl: ...  tutto a posto! Avrò inteso male. 



Il mio compagno mi conosce. Sà, che basta chiedere e rispondo, anche se può capitare che dica,
 aspetta devo riflettere ... e la risposta la riceve l'indomani. E poi, non vivo facendo l'offesa o i musi 
o l'addolorata. Si continua. Certo, ogni tanto dicevo, mi ritiro, vorrei stare sola. Perché il tutto pesa. 
Ma la questione andava risolta. Non esiste, nascondere la polvere, per nulla. 
Ma trovare soluzioni che andassero bene ad entrambi. E qui, è cascato l'asino, però. 
La sua soluzione era, ritorniamo come prima. Si, certo ... lì non sapevo poi, se ridere o piangere ... 

Sono molto aperta wolf, probabilmente qui non arriva ... questo intendevo. 
Perché lui parlava tanto e continua pure ... e per lui ci sono ... figuriamoci.
Ma credo, da tradita in questo modo ... voler un nuovo noi, sia il minimo ... 
Ma capisco anche lui ... lui un nuovo noi, almeno così dice, lo vivrebbe con 
il retrogusto di quello che ha fatto ... E allora, non se ne esce. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> :rotfl: ...  tutto a posto! Avrò inteso male.
> 
> ...


Quindi sei del tipo meditabondo! Il concetto passa eccome se passa .... un pò di sana solitudine e pensare aiuta come ha aiutato me in cima ad una montagna ad osservare l'orizzonte o in riva al mare .... ma sienne, escudendo qualche vecchio e raro lupaccio spelacchiato, siamo "animali" da branco e la solitudine a lungo andare ci inaridisce e alla fine non se ne esce ....


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Scared,
> 
> è proprio questo che sto iniziando a imparare a gestire.
> nel senso, io sto bene, quando le persone a qui voglio tanto bene, stiano bene.
> ...


sai anche io sto facendo la stessa ricerca... E devo dire che mi sto trovando molto meglio... Bisogna amare se stessi per trovare equilibrio con altri...ma poi finisce che a volte col nostro spirito...riusciamo ad aiutare altri e nn ci aiutiamo noi per prime...è forse il nostro esser cocciute ad esser sempre forti... Non lo so!!

Anche il mio era un augurio che prosegue sempre... 
A proposito li dove vivi tu fanno i classici mercatini di natale?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn:


porco (cit. Lui)


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> porco (cit. Lui)


No!!! Facocero o Signor maiale altrimenti si offende .... e che cavolo


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci rifletto.


in effetti sbri...anche uno come ultimo può ridire che lui può stare tranquillo perché tanto il pene serve a far pipi e quindi per la sua età è già soddisfatto... Pero... 

:rotfl: 

Ps-ultimo baci per il cucciolo


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> No!!! Facocero o Signor maiale altrimenti si offende .... e che cavolo


scusatemi...ho sentito altri spiriti dentro il mio accoun


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi sei del tipo meditabondo! Il concetto passa eccome se passa .... un pò di sana solitudine e pensare aiuta come ha aiutato me in cima ad una montagna ad osservare l'orizzonte o in riva al mare .... ma sienne, escudendo qualche vecchio e raro lupaccio spelacchiato, siamo "animali" da branco e la solitudine a lungo andare ci inaridisce e alla fine non se ne esce ....


Ciao wolf

non so, cosa significa "meditabondo" ...  ... 

ma guarda, sono veloce nelle mie cose. non passo giornate o ore a pensare. 
quello che mi frega, sono i sensi di colpa ... ma in un senso ampio. 
ho un casino d'interessi ... e non so come spiegarlo, sono piena già di mio ... 
In questo senso, non mi sento né veramente sola, né veramente isolata. 

Certo, ultimamente ho avuto dei temi critici e in sovrapposizione pure, e ho 
avuto bisogno di un orecchio ... perché quando entra l'elemento paura ... 
sei fregato il doppio! Reagisci non sempre in modo che ti giova ... 

Credimi, non sono arida ... e non è una mia sensazione ...  ...

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti nascondi dietro penne altrui.
> E le citazioni vanno fatte con tanto di autore.
> E comunque io primeggio.


Tu primeggi fra i danni collaterali della cassa integrazione. Il tempo che dedichi qui è quello che prima della crisi occupavi a bordo di una malferma ruspa a ripianare pattume in qualche discarica, circondato da gabbiani costretti a proteggersi dalle tue immonde deiezioni. Alla fine ti hanno espulso pure da lì, perchè con la tua inutile e lercia presenza gli disonoravi l'immondezzaio.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....


Vedo che ti ci sono voluti piu giorni per andarti a leggere I miei post...
Poco male...dopotutto...non mi interessa....
E tu non sai nemmeno quello che dici. 

Buona giornata


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sai anche io sto facendo la stessa ricerca... E devo dire che mi sto trovando molto meglio... Bisogna amare se stessi per trovare equilibrio con altri...ma poi finisce che a volte col nostro spirito...riusciamo ad aiutare altri e nn ci aiutiamo noi per prime...è forse il nostro esser cocciute ad esser sempre forti... Non lo so!!
> 
> Anche il mio era un augurio che prosegue sempre...
> A proposito li dove vivi tu fanno i classici mercatini di natale?



Ciao 

vedremo dove mi porta questo voler gestire ... 
credo, che alla fine sia solo il dire NO a certe cose,
perché anche noi abbiamo dei limiti ... proprio in termini di risorse. 

Ahhh, bellissimi i mercatini di natale! Si, ce ne sono ... tanti. 
Proprio un bellissimo ambiente si sparge per tutta la città. Alberi di pino
enormi e ben decorati, le vie decorate ecc. e soprattutto, dove stanno i mercatini ...
 il profumo della Racclette, dei biscottini tipici di qui, il vino caldo con cannella (quanto mi piace!) ...
 il vetro che soffiano ... tanto artigianato ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me tapino. Dai oh: guarda il Micione, da quando ci sei uscita a cena non ne perde una per farti i complimenti o per dire di aver rivalutato le donne come te (che tutto sommato, immagino, per lui è un gran complimento). Il Conte pure vorrebbe trombarti (vabbè, ma lì c'è gioco facile, ammetto). Insomma: mò non è che se ce le hai piccole allora la loro funzione principale è l'allattamento. Essù. Tanto immagino che ti rifarai sul culo. E vabbè, se poi sei piatta come un tavola magari il Micione ti proporrà comunque di fare windsurf piantandoti il palo dentro (sperando nel vento a favore).



Oggi sei il secondo che vuole interpretare,a modo suo,quello che scrivo...non rivaluto un bel niente,e solo che da qualche tempo,mi''perdo''dietro un'altro tipa di donna,tantissime sono cosi' ora..Forse perche'l'altra,e'l'esatto contrario..


----------



## Caciottina (16 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non potresti mai permetterti di essere troia,perche' gli uomini quando si ingroppano le anoressiche si fan male con le ossa.
> L'unico loro vantaggio e' che perdono i denti da giovani....


Ma sai invece che io ho il problema opposto?????
Ho ancora I denti da latte!!!
Ma pensa....strano ve?
Dovremmo indagare..


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> non so, cosa significa "meditabondo" ...  ...
> 
> ...


Il mio non era un discorso personale ma generale ... e son ben contento che altri non ti considerino arida


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oggi sei il secondo che vuole interpretare,a modo suo,quello che scrivo...non rivaluto un bel niente,e solo che da qualche tempo,mi''perdo''dietro un'altro tipa di donna,*tantissime sono cosi' ora..*Forse perche'l'altra,e'l'esatto contrario..


Cioè come Sbriciolata? Quindi ti perdi dietro un altro tipo di donna perchè sono numericamente di più?


----------



## devastata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo, sai cosa mi ha detto lei? Che in quel periodo io non esistevo, c'erano solo loro due...


Scusa ma questo poteva risparmiartelo.

Almeno quello str.... di mio marito mi ha detto che l'altra per lui non contava niente.

Vero si vero no mi ha fatto sicuramente bene sentirglielo dire.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo poteva risparmiartelo.
> 
> Almeno quello str.... di mio marito mi ha detto che l'altra per lui non contava niente.
> 
> Vero si vero no mi ha fatto sicuramente bene sentirglielo dire.


me lo ha detto xchè io mi davo delle colpe su come avrei potuto evitare che accadesse e lei mi ha risposto che non ne avevo nessuna, che sarebbe accaduto per via della continua frequentazione e che allora non aveva sensi di colpa perchè esistevano solo loro.


----------



## devastata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...proprio bello da sentirselo dire! :unhappy:


Se mio marito mi avesse detto una cosa simile gli avrei buttato tutte le sue cose sulle scale immediatamente e se ne sarebbe andato il 4 novembre 2012.

Non si puo' sentire.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicò*



nicola ha detto:


> me lo ha detto xchè io mi davo delle colpe su come avrei potuto evitare che accadesse e lei mi ha risposto che non ne avevo nessuna, che sarebbe accaduto per via della continua frequentazione e che allora non aveva sensi di colpa perchè esistevano solo loro.


Nicò tua moglie è imperdonabile,il resto sono parole!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicò tua moglie è imperdonabile,il resto sono parole!


ma davvero??


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*e si*



nicola ha detto:


> ma davvero??


e si......!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e si......!


sapessi quante cazzate ho dovuto sentirmi dire da lei alle domande che gli ho posto. Alcune, immagino, per evitarmi ulteriori sofferenze, altre per difendersi lei...


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> me lo ha detto xchè io mi davo delle colpe su come avrei potuto evitare che accadesse e lei mi ha risposto che non ne avevo nessuna, che sarebbe accaduto per via della continua frequentazione e che allora non aveva sensi di colpa perchè esistevano solo loro.


E' così per tutti i tradimenti.
Leggiti altre storie.
Chi tradisce si becca una tale sbandata che non si accorge più dell'altro che sta tradendo.
Poi, quando passa, comincia a stare male e a rendersi conto della situazione.
Ora lei ha paura di te e della tua reazione.
Tende a minimizzare e a nascondersi.
Non è una cattiva persona, ma una donna che si è persa per un certo periodo per un'altra persona.
(Cosa che tu non puoi capire. Si fa fatica a capirlo da traditi)
E questo può accadere nella vita.
Ora sta a te accettare tutto questo o buttare via tutto.
Che dici?
Vale davvero la pena buttare via ogni cosa?
Sei sicuro che sia questo che vuoi?
Non ascoltarci: la vita è la tua.
Sfogati quanto vuoi, ma lascia la tua rabbia qua.
L'ansia, la rabbia, le frustrazioni passano.
Le persone restano.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> sapessi quante cazzate ho dovuto sentirmi dire da lei alle domande che gli ho posto. Alcune, immagino, per evitarmi ulteriori sofferenze, altre per difendersi lei...


Devi decidere!O per tua convenienza ti bevi le cazzate e prosegui,o il tuo amor proprio è forte e la mandi letteralemente a fare in culo,e ti guardi allo specchio e vedi un cazzo DI UOMO!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' così per tutti i tradimenti.
> Leggiti altre storie.
> Chi tradisce si becca una tale sbandata che non si accorge più dell'altro che sta tradendo.
> Poi, quando passa, comincia a stare male e a rendersi conto della situazione.
> ...


Danny, se sn qui a chiedermi i motivi di tutto ciò è perchè so cosa c'è stato tra noi dopo il tradimento.  Se buttassi via tutto ora mi resterebbe solo la merda in mano, se continuassi però a stare con lei e litigare x ogni risposta secondo me errata  o gesto che possano farmi ritornare a pensarci, beh mi devasterei ancor di +.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E' così per tutti i tradimenti.
> Leggiti altre storie.
> Chi tradisce si becca una tale sbandata che non si accorge più dell'altro che sta tradendo.
> Poi, quando passa, comincia a stare male e a rendersi conto della situazione.
> ...



Ciao danny,

NO, c'è tradimento e tradimento ... 

Alcuni tradimenti, non si limitano alla sbandata ... 

E giustamente, le persone restano ... 

E sta qui una parte del dilemma ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè come Sbriciolata? Quindi ti perdi dietro un altro tipo di donna perchè sono numericamente di più?


OU! come me non c'è nessuno, non ti permettere


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi decidere!O per tua convenienza ti bevi le cazzate e prosegui,o il tuo amor proprio è forte e la mandi letteralemente a fare in culo,e ti guardi allo specchio e vedi un cazzo DI UOMO!


credo invece che essere UOMO nel mio caso sia il contrario. Sarebbe più da uomo restare a casa invece piuttosto che scappare via


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



nicola ha detto:


> credo invece che essere UOMO nel mio caso sia il contrario. Sarebbe più da uomo restare a casa invece piuttosto che scappare via


E certo,la storia la conosco....adesso tenersi le corna è da uomini con i coglioni....si vabbè ciao ne!:up::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,la storia la conosco....adesso tenersi le corna è da uomini con i coglioni....si vabbè ciao ne!:up::rotfl:


beh oscuro, magari tanti le corna ce le hanno e non lo sanno e si credono uomini veri. Io posso decidere cosa fare della mia vita e so che cmq qualsiasi cosa possa fare, so che ci rimetterei o la famiglia o la dignità


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credo invece che essere UOMO nel mio caso sia il contrario. Sarebbe più da uomo restare a casa invece piuttosto che scappare via


Nicola scusa,saro'merlot,ma non capisco perche'confessare...io non lo direi manco sotto tortura....magari l'hai scritto---


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



nicola ha detto:


> beh oscuro, magari tanti le corna ce le hanno e non lo sanno e si credono uomini veri. Io posso decidere cosa fare della mia vita e so che cmq qualsiasi cosa possa fare, so che ci rimetterei o la famiglia o la dignità


Ma che c'entra essere uomini veri?ma cazzo è una questione di amor proprio no?che affidabilità può darti una donna che ha agito così ma dai!


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credo invece che essere UOMO nel mio caso sia il contrario. Sarebbe più da uomo restare a casa invece piuttosto che scappare via


Ciao 

dipende ... dipende ... 

si può scappare via, in quanto si rimane ... 
perché scappi dalle paure di dover iniziare una "nuova" vita, e
si può scappare via, in quando te ne vai ... 
perché il lavoro da intraprendere ti fa paura ... o hai troppo orgoglio. 

cosa sia da UOMO ... solo una cosa ... affrontare e basta. 
Le risposte o le possiblità o le prospettive o il riparare o il ripartire ecc. 
non dipendono solo da te ... 


sienne


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra essere uomini veri?ma cazzo è una questione di amor proprio no?che affidabilità può darti una donna che ha agito così ma dai!


vedi che sei tu che hai parlato di essere uomini guardandosi allo specchio mandando a fanculo chi ti ha tradito


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nicola scusa,saro'merlot,ma non capisco perche'confessare...io non lo direi manco sotto tortura....magari l'hai scritto---


si, l'ho scritto, ma eri distratto dalle tue tante donzelle...
Mi ha detto che lo ha fatto xchè credeva potessi capirla dopo tanti anni che era accaduto il fatto. Misera come spiegazione ma cruda e vera


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



nicola ha detto:


> vedi che sei tu che hai parlato di essere uomini guardandosi allo specchio mandando a fanculo chi ti ha tradito


Si,mi riferivo all'amor proprio infatti!


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si, l'ho scritto, ma eri distratto dalle tue tante donzelle...
> Mi ha detto che lo ha fatto xchè credeva potessi capirla dopo tanti anni che era accaduto il fatto. Misera come spiegazione ma cruda e vera



Ciao nicola,

ok ... capire. 

cosa esattamente? 

sienne


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi riferivo all'amor proprio infatti!


dopo un tradimento come il mio, se hai letto come è avvenuto, l'ultima cosa è pensare all'amor proprio, quello me lo hanno buttato nel cesso. Voglio cercare di star bene con la testa prima di affrontare una eventuale separazione


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> ok ... capire.
> 
> ...


se l'amo nonostante tutto e se questo amore può farmi bene anche con un tradimento.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> se l'amo nonostante tutto e se questo amore può farmi bene anche con un tradimento.



Ciao 

non capisco bene. lei te lo ha raccontato, con la motivazione o spiegazione, 
che tu la postessi capire. Cioè capire cosa di lei? 

Che ora tu ti chieda ciò, mi sembra ovvio ... 
e che è collegato con tante cose, anche. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OU! come me non c'è nessuno, non ti permettere


Ma mica l'ho scritto io. Io interpretavo. Eppoi sull'ou mi si paghino i diritti.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco bene. lei te lo ha raccontato, con la motivazione o spiegazione,
> che tu la postessi capire. Cioè capire cosa di lei?
> ...


che lei mi ama anche se nel passato ha deviato.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credo invece che essere UOMO nel mio caso sia il contrario. Sarebbe più da uomo restare a casa invece piuttosto che scappare via


Ma eventualmente far scappare via lei? No eh?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma eventualmente far scappare via lei? No eh?


si parla in senso lato caro Joey


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> dopo un tradimento come il mio, se hai letto come è avvenuto, l'ultima cosa è pensare all'amor proprio, quello me lo hanno buttato nel cesso. Voglio cercare di star bene con la testa prima di affrontare una eventuale separazione



Ciao 

l'amor proprio non dipende da altri. 

e nell'insieme vi è anche una certa stima verso se stessi. 

vevere senza o con ben poco affetto verso se stessi, 
ti farà vivere male ... comunque.

e una cosa non esclude l'altra ... cioè, affrontare un tradimento
per recuperare, non significa non avere più stima o amor verso se stessi. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> che lei mi ama anche se nel passato ha deviato.


 deviare può succedere, con un amico di famiglia è tosta,nel letto di famiglia fa filotto, confessare questo pensando superficialmente che serva a qualcosa mi fa pensare ad una sorta di compiacimento malsano.

 magari no, comunque non è una che ha solo vissuto un'avventuretta


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si parla in senso lato caro Joey


Ma anch'io. La comprensione ha una fine. Io con una che ad un certo punto sente il bisogno di scaricarsi la coscienza alla cazzo di cane probabilmente, pur comprendendo perfettamente perchè e percome, l'avrei messa giù molto più dura che non come fai tu. Proprio per la perfetta stupidità del confessare così, oltre che per l'evidente spregio per la tua eventuale reazione.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'amor proprio non dipende da altri.
> 
> ...


il discorso del recuperare non devo essere io a farlo cara sienne, ma è una cosa che deve fare lei. E' lei che deve recuperare i pezzi di me.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anch'io. La comprensione ha una fine. Io con una che ad un certo punto sente il bisogno di scaricarsi la coscienza alla cazzo di cane probabilmente, pur comprendendo perfettamente perchè e percome, l'avrei messa giù molto più dura che non come fai tu. Proprio per la perfetta stupidità del confessare così, oltre che per l'evidente spregio per la tua eventuale reazione.


c'è da dire che il non confessare non mette dalla parte delle persone che hanno tanto a cuore il benessere dell'altro


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che il non confessare non mette dalla parte delle persone che hanno tanto a cuore il benessere dell'altro


Solo se hai in animo di lasciare quella persona, ed eventualmente. Allora sì. Altrimenti è semplicemente stupido ed a volte anche inutilmente crudele. L'hai fatto e ti sei pentita? Ok, non rifarlo e morta lì.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> deviare può succedere, con un amico di famiglia è tosta,nel letto di famiglia fa filotto, confessare questo pensando superficialmente che serva a qualcosa mi fa pensare ad una sorta di compiacimento malsano.
> 
> magari no, comunque non è una che ha solo vissuto un'avventuretta


infatti x lei non è stata un'avventura, ma un viaggio allucinogeno con uno talmente affascinante che le ha fatto perdere la cognizione del suo essere moglie e  mamma, verso il suo riscoprirsi donna desiderata. VFC va


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh oscuro, magari tanti le corna ce le hanno e non lo sanno e si credono uomini veri. Io posso decidere cosa fare della mia vita e so che cmq qualsiasi cosa possa fare, so che ci rimetterei o la famiglia o la dignità


Quoto.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo se hai in animo di lasciare quella persona, ed eventualmente. Allora sì. Altrimenti è semplicemente stupido ed a volte anche inutilmente crudele. L'hai fatto e ti sei pentita? Ok, non rifarlo e morta lì.


e se invece, ti dico, lei non avesse la minima intenzione di lasciarmi?? Forse mi credeva talmente forte da potermi dire di avermi tradito, o forse è solo la mia stupidità a farmi credere questo


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo se hai in animo di lasciare quella persona, ed eventualmente. Allora sì. Altrimenti è semplicemente stupido ed a volte anche inutilmente crudele. L'hai fatto e ti sei pentita? Ok, non rifarlo e morta lì.


giusto. nei casi come i tuoi la discriminante allora  è il pentimento


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> che lei mi ama anche se nel passato ha deviato.



Ciao

ok ... inizio a capire. 
attimo d'intimità tra voi e te lo ha praticamente comunicato, per dirti quanto ti ama.

ammetto, è originale come dichiarazione d'amore verso il proprio uomo. 

ok ... allora che lo dimostri ... almeno questo glielo puoi chiedere? 
Nel senso ... che ti aiuti a gestire questo amore suo ... e di mettersi nei tuoi panni,
perché tanto lusingato non ne sei rimasto ... cosa propone lei, se si mette nei toi panni?

sienne


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> infatti x lei non è stata un'avventura, ma un viaggio allucinogeno con uno talmente affascinante *che le ha fatto perdere* la cognizione del suo essere moglie e  mamma, verso il suo riscoprirsi donna desiderata. VFC va


ha voluto perdere la cognizione etc


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e se invece, ti dico, lei non avesse la minima intenzione di lasciarmi?? Forse mi credeva talmente forte da potermi dire di avermi tradito, o forse è solo la mia stupidità a farmi credere questo


Senti, tu devi uscire da sto cul de sac nel quale ti ha messo (e ti sei messo): qua lo stupido non sei tu, è lei. E prima te ne rendi conto e la tratti come tale, meglio è.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusto. nei casi come i tuoi la discriminante allora è il pentimento


La discriminante è sempre l'intelligenza, pentimento o meno. Tutto il resto è opinabile.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha voluto perdere la cognizione etc


a Minerva, lo so...non affondare


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> che lei mi ama anche se nel passato ha deviato.


vabbbbbbene, Nicola... non so quale ragionamento stava dietro la confessione di tua moglie. Può essere che volesse liberarsi da un peso, può essere che volesse ripulire il vostro rapporto dall'ombra del tradimento.
Dirti che ha scantonato ma poi si è resa conto che eri tu il suo vero amore ed ora ne è più che mai convinta, non ha rimpianti, non ha dubbi.
Appare chiaro che non sia stata una grande idea.
Però... tieni conto che lei sicuramente non pensava di scatenarti l'inferno che ti ha scatenato.
Che non pensava sarebbero saltati fuori nomi e luoghi.
E che lei ha ridimensionato quegli otto mesi: quegli otto mesi non sono un ricordo prezioso che le fa battere ancora il cuore, altrimenti non te li avrebbe consegnati.

E' partita da un punto di vista totalmente incomprensibile a te: adesso lei sa che è possibile farsi risucchiare dalla giostra(almeno per lei) e che per quella giostra ha rischiato di perdere te e si è resa conto che non era quello che voleva.
Io la leggo così la sua confessione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a Minerva, lo so...non affondare


La sua "giustificazione" in merito all'avertelo detto qual'è?


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La discriminante è sempre l'intelligenza, pentimento o meno. Tutto il resto è opinabile.


più l'egoismo


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, tu devi uscire da sto cul de sac nel quale ti ha messo (e ti sei messo): qua lo stupido non sei tu, è lei. E prima te ne rendi conto e la tratti come tale, meglio è.


Tanto di cappella!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, tu devi uscire da sto cul de sac nel quale ti ha messo (e ti sei messo): qua lo stupido non sei tu, è lei. E prima te ne rendi conto e la tratti come tale, meglio è.


capisco il tuo punto di visione della mia storia, ma non l'hai vissuta, sto prendendomi solo tempo


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbbbbbene, Nicola... non so quale ragionamento stava dietro la confessione di tua moglie. Può essere che volesse liberarsi da un peso, può essere che volesse ripulire il vostro rapporto dall'ombra del tradimento.
> Dirti che ha scantonato ma poi si è resa conto che eri tu il suo vero amore ed ora ne è più che mai convinta, non ha rimpianti, non ha dubbi.
> Appare chiaro che non sia stata una grande idea.
> Però... tieni conto che lei sicuramente non pensava di scatenarti l'inferno che ti ha scatenato.
> ...


ecco xchè scrivevo prima che forse  credeva abbastanza forte ora il nostro amore  x consegnarmi la bomba in mano


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si, l'ho scritto, ma eri distratto dalle tue tante donzelle...
> Mi ha detto che lo ha fatto xchè credeva potessi capirla dopo tanti anni che era accaduto il fatto. Misera come spiegazione ma cruda e vera



Mahhhh e'strana caro mio...quindi senza questa''confessione''tu non avresti mai immaginato che??????

Scusami ma io sono  diffidente di natura..e penso sempre male,mai bene.....sei certo che quello sia stato l'unico tradimento?


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Bò*



nicola ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di visione della mia storia, ma non l'hai vissuta, sto prendendomi solo tempo


Ma allora che scrivete a fare?non l'abbiamo vissuta e allora?cazzo volete?volete vedere scritto quello che vi conviene o cosa?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhhh e'strana caro mio...quindi senza questa''confessione''tu non avresti mai immaginato che??????
> 
> Scusami ma io sono  diffidente di natura..e penso sempre male,mai bene.....sei certo che quello sia stato l'unico tradimento?


eheheh, ero certo anche che mai avrebbe potuto tanto. Posso solo dirti che credo sia stato l'unico.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora che scrivete a fare?non l'abbiamo vissuta e allora?cazzo volete?volete vedere scritto quello che vi conviene o cosa?


ti sono sembrato tanto scortese?? io ho le corna ma tu stai + incazzoso di me cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> eheheh, ero certo anche che mai avrebbe potuto tanto. Posso solo dirti che credo sia stato l'unico.


 il problema è che una persona che è arrivata a tacere e a simulare in preda a così grande sconvolginamento mi spaventerebbe un pochino.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ecco xchè scrivevo prima che forse mi credeva abbastanza forte ora il nostro amore  x consegnarmi la bomba in mano



Ciao nicola,

non da senso. forte come? ... di che tipo di forza si parla?
solo uno che se ne frega ... non si lascia coinvolgere più di tanto ... 
o uno che non ama più di tanto ... o che non dà valore alle fusioni con altri ... 
ecc. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*NICò*



nicola ha detto:


> ti sono sembrato tanto scortese?? io ho le corna ma tu stai + incazzoso di me cazzo.


Ma no,mi sei simpatico,figurati però dimmi tu,cosa ti devo scrivere?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> eheheh, ero certo anche che mai avrebbe potuto tanto. Posso solo dirti che credo sia stato l'unico.


cque consolati,so di tipa irreprensibile,professionista di alto livello,marito pure,belli e ricchi...mi pare anche sesso a volonta'.,3 figli piccoli da gestire.Lui ha avuto 1 dubbio...ha chiamato l'investigatore.sgamando ben 2 amanti fissi.
Le signore sono cosi'................


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,mi sei simpatico,figurati però dimmi tu,cosa ti devo scrivere?


ma oscuro, io ti ho solo detto che capisco il tuo punto di vista, non mi fa male sentire cose che non vanno nella mia direzione, Tranquillo davvero. Mi sentirei un ebete se tutti dicessero povero nico quanto mi dispiace...


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



nicola ha detto:


> ma oscuro, io ti ho solo detto che capisco il tuo punto di vista, non mi fa male sentire cose che non vanno nella mia direzione, Tranquillo davvero. Mi sentirei un ebete se tutti dicessero povero nico quanto mi dispiace...


A me dispiace,e mi rode il culo,che persone come te debbano subire certe porcate....!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cque consolati,so di tipa irreprensibile,professionista di alto livello,marito pure,belli e ricchi...mi pare anche sesso a volonta'.,3 figli piccoli da gestire.Lui ha avuto 1 dubbio...ha chiamato l'investigatore.sgamando ben 2 amanti fissi.
> Le signore sono cosi'................


consoliamoci...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbbbbbene, Nicola... non so quale ragionamento stava dietro la confessione di tua moglie. Può essere che volesse liberarsi da un peso, può essere che volesse ripulire il vostro rapporto dall'ombra del tradimento.
> Dirti che ha scantonato ma poi si è resa conto che eri tu il suo vero amore ed ora ne è più che mai convinta, non ha rimpianti, non ha dubbi.
> *Appare chiaro che non sia stata una grande idea.
> Però... tieni conto che lei sicuramente non pensava di scatenarti l'inferno che ti ha scatenato.
> ...


Sul neretto. Una così è pericolosissima, in quanto, perdonami Nicola, scema con l'accuso. Mi dici che 8 mesi prima, in quel letto in cui magari abbiamo fatto l'amore 5 minuti prima, hai suonato un ciufolo a pelle che non era il mio, e pretendi che il mio primo impulso non sia quello di mandarti in una miniera di sale in Siberia ? 

Nel caso in cui invece la signora non sia incapace d'intendere e di volere, per me di cose che devono ancora venire alla luce ce ne sono diverse; quali ? Bho.

Comunque, per Natale io mi regalerei un materasso nuovo.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me dispiace,e mi rode il culo,che persone come te debbano subire certe porcate....!


grazie, che dirti ora?? che sto bene?? non è così e non lo sarà nemmeno tra un po che si torna a casa, ne la notte che non ti fa dormire, ne il caffè della mattina con lui accanto a me mentre tutti ancora dormono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ecco xchè scrivevo prima che forse credeva abbastanza forte ora il nostro amore x consegnarmi la bomba in mano


non che sia stata una gran volpata, eh? ma credo che contasse sul fatto che lei ha dimostrato a sè stessa prima che a te ... di amare te.
Proprio in quell'occasione perchè lei credeva di essersi innamorata dell'altro.
Poi ha capito che era solo la vertigine della giostra.
E che amava te, soprattutto.
Ok, ha cannato in pieno e ha fatto un disastro e di questo se ne deve rendere conto: i nostri errori li dobbiamo pagare solo noi.
Ma lo sai che la via dell'inferno è lastricata da buone intenzioni, no?
Fosse stata in malafede non te l'avrebbe detto o te l'avrebbe detto in spregio, per cattiveria.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicò*



nicola ha detto:


> grazie, che dirti ora?? che sto bene?? non è così e non lo sarà nemmeno tra un po che si torna a casa, ne la notte che non ti fa dormire, ne il caffè della mattina con lui accanto a me mentre tutti ancora dormono.


Nicò purtroppo la vita è pure questa,purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto. Una così è pericolosissima, in quanto, perdonami Nicola, scema con l'accuso. Mi dici che 8 mesi prima, in quel letto in cui magari abbiamo fatto l'amore 5 minuti prima, hai suonato un ciufolo a pelle che non era il mio, e pretendi che il mio primo impulso non sia quello di mandarti in una miniera di sale in Siberia ?
> 
> Nel caso in cui invece la signora non sia incapace d'intendere e di volere, per me di cose che devono ancora venire alla luce ce ne sono diverse; quali ? Bho.
> 
> Comunque, per Natale io mi regalerei un materasso nuovo.


ma pure il letto, se contano di restarci a dormire assieme.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto. Una così è pericolosissima, in quanto, perdonami Nicola, scema con l'accuso. Mi dici che 8 mesi prima, in quel letto in cui magari abbiamo fatto l'amore 5 minuti prima, hai suonato un ciufolo a pelle che non era il mio, e pretendi che il mio primo impulso non sia quello di mandarti in una miniera di sale in Siberia ?
> 
> Nel caso in cui invece la signora non sia incapace d'intendere e di volere, per me di cose che devono ancora venire alla luce ce ne sono diverse; quali ? Bho.
> 
> Comunque, per Natale io mi regalerei un materasso nuovo.


o che magari la mattina ti ho portato la colazione a letto e tu dopo due ore ti porti lui in quel letto?
Tutte cose che mi son già venute in mente..


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non che sia stata una gran volpata, eh? ma credo che contasse sul fatto che lei ha dimostrato a sè stessa prima che a te ... di amare te.
> Proprio in quell'occasione perchè lei credeva di essersi innamorata dell'altro.
> Poi ha capito che era solo la vertigine della giostra.
> E che amava te, soprattutto.
> ...


non credo lo abbia detto x malafede, su questo ci giurerei.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul neretto. Una così è pericolosissima, in quanto, perdonami Nicola, scema con l'accuso. Mi dici che 8 mesi prima, in quel letto in cui magari abbiamo fatto l'amore 5 minuti prima, hai suonato un ciufolo a pelle che non era il mio, e pretendi che il mio primo impulso non sia quello di mandarti in una miniera di sale in Siberia ?
> 
> Nel caso in cui invece la signora non sia incapace d'intendere e di volere, per me di cose che devono ancora venire alla luce ce ne sono diverse; quali ? Bho.
> 
> Comunque, per Natale io mi regalerei un materasso nuovo.


mi son chiesto se dopo averlo fatto abbia almeno cambiato le lenzuola...che schifo che devo sopportare


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me dispiace,e mi rode il culo,che persone come te debbano subire certe porcate....!


 tu credi di non essere  mai stato tradito?


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Bo*



nicola ha detto:


> tu credi di non essere  mai stato tradito?


Forse si,forse no,so solo che quando ho chiuso una storia e dopo 6 mesi siamo tornati insieme io mi iero fatto i cazzi miei lei pure,io non sono riuscito più a star con lei....pensa tu...!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> non credo lo abbia detto x malafede, su questo ci giurerei.


Dando per esclusa la semi infermità mentale di lei (perchè ripeto che, IMHO, le motivazioni date alla confessione non si possono sentire), per me la vera motivazione è molto molto più semplice, come Occam insegna: magari te l'ha detto perchè aveva paura che prima o poi l'avessi saputo da altri; magari lui dopo questi otto mesi si è rifatto vivo e vai a sapere cosa si sono detti (lei che gli ha dato il due di picche e lui che sclera); oppure lui è stato beccato dalla moglie;

ma lei che confessa perchè sente che siete forti......scusami.....ma non si può sentire.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhhh e'strana caro mio...quindi senza questa''confessione''tu non avresti mai immaginato che??????
> 
> Scusami *ma io sono  diffidente di natura..e penso sempre male,mai bene*.....sei certo che quello sia stato l'unico tradimento?


Questo è un segno d'alzheimer incipiente. Tu non dubiti mai di tua moglie. Mai.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dando per esclusa la semi infermità mentale di lei (perchè ripeto che, IMHO, le motivazioni date alla confessione non si possono sentire), per me la vera motivazione è molto molto più semplice, come Occam insegna: magari te l'ha detto perchè aveva paura che prima o poi l'avessi saputo da altri; magari lui dopo questi otto mesi si è rifatto vivo e vai a sapere cosa si sono detti (lei che gli ha dato il due di picche e lui che sclera); oppure lui è stato beccato dalla moglie;
> 
> ma lei che confessa perchè sente che siete forti......scusami.....ma non si può sentire.


senti, ma io che posso dirti?? ho già scritto che ci sn cose che lei ha voluto dirmi e altre che mai sapro', nemmeno se la torturo


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dando per esclusa la semi infermità mentale di lei (perchè ripeto che, IMHO, le motivazioni date alla confessione non si possono sentire), per me la vera motivazione è molto molto più semplice, come Occam insegna: magari te l'ha detto perchè aveva paura che prima o poi l'avessi saputo da altri; magari lui dopo questi otto mesi si è rifatto vivo e vai a sapere cosa si sono detti (lei che gli ha dato il due di picche e lui che sclera); oppure lui è stato beccato dalla moglie;
> 
> ma lei che confessa perchè sente che siete forti......scusami.....ma non si può sentire.


Ciao Tubarao,

infatti ... più cose non quadrano tanto ... ma forse, manca qualcosa.
già solo il fatto che, per agire o ragionare così, sei fatta di una certa pasta. 
e di ciò, uno, se ne rende conto e come pure! In una coppia ci si parla ... 
Un conto è tradire ... ok ... ma tutto il resto? ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

ma la moglie del collega , invece....sai se abbia mai saputo?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse si,forse no,so solo che quando ho chiuso una storia e dopo 6 mesi siamo tornati insieme io mi iero fatto i cazzi miei lei pure,io non sono riuscito più a star con lei....pensa tu...!


Scusa ma se non stavate insieme in quel periodo


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è un segno d'alzheimer incipiente. Tu non dubiti mai di tua moglie. Mai.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Fanti e'generico..nn c'entra la moglie.Niente e'come sembra...io penso male,e mi paro il retro...cape'??


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la moglie del collega , invece....sai se abbia mai saputo?


no,lei non lo ha  mai saputo. Lo so x certo xchè lui me lo ha confessato.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> senti, ma io che posso dirti?? ho già scritto che ci sn cose che lei ha voluto dirmi e altre che mai sapro', nemmeno se la torturo


Tu a me non devi dire niente. In genere gli interventi che si fanno in thread come il tuo, in storie come la tua, sono solo interventi dati da persone che per forza di cose possono dire quello che percepiscono in base al loro vissuto e alla loro percezione delle cose. In genere questi interventi sono utili per avere punti di vista ai quali forse da solo non saresti mai arrivato (sai cosa dicono i marziani sugli essere umani ? _"Metti tre essere umani in una stanza e su qualsiasi argomento avrai almeno 10 punti di vista diversi"_ ) L'elaborazione di tutto quello che leggi qui sopra deve essere per forza di cose la tua, e solo la tua.


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no,lei non lo ha  mai saputo. *Lo so x certo xchè lui me lo ha confessato*.


Quindi hai sentito anche l'altra campana?? Setto nasale? Braccino? Gambina? Dai 30 ai 50 giorni di prognosi??


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no,lei non lo ha  mai saputo. Lo so x certo xchè lui me lo ha confessato.


Ah quindi ne hai parlato con lui


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi hai sentito anche l'altra campana?? Setto nasale? Braccino? Gambina? Dai 30 ai 50 giorni di prognosi??


si incontrato.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi ne hai parlato con lui


si, fatto.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Devo andare via ora ragazzi, grazie per la compagnia a domani


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si incontrato.


E dimmi un pò (sempre se ne vuoi parlare) lo scienziato come te l'ha raccontata .... era andato in botta pure lui?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E dimmi un pò (sempre se ne vuoi parlare) lo scienziato come te l'ha raccontata .... era andato in botta pure lui?


si, mi ha detto(che merdoso), che si era innamorato di lei, che era imperdonabile cio k mi ha fatto e le menate del caso


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si incontrato.


E mangia ancora cibo solido ? Un sei mesi di cibo assunto esclusivamente con cannuccia ci sarebbero stati tutti. Questo perchè la violenza è sempre e comunque l'ultima delle risorse ma ogni tanto la potenza terapeutica di due pizze ben assestate non sarebbero da sottovalutare.

Ovviamente è un post semi serio ma se te lo sei trovato davanti e hai resistito all'impulso.......complimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

immedesimandomi come è logico che sia mi viena da pensare che l'unico motivo per dirtelo sia quello che sia successo qualcosa che l'ha messa in guardia. Lui si è fatto vivo? La tipa di lui l'ha contattata per dirle che sapeva e che le dava del tempo per dirtelo prima che lo facesse lei
Altrimenti non ha davvero sendo soprattutto perchè tu conosci lui e lei avrebbe dovuto temere anche la tuareazione nei suoi confronti


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E mangia ancora cibo solido ? Un sei mesi di cibo assunto esclusivamente con cannuccia ci sarebbero stati tutti. Questo perchè la violenza è sempre e comunque l'ultima delle risorse ma ogni tanto la potenza terapeutica di due pizze ben assestate non sarebbero da sottovalutare.
> 
> Ovviamente è un post semi serio ma se te lo sei trovato davanti e hai resistito all'impulso.......complimenti.


purtroppo ho potuto farlo solo nel mio ambito lavorativo, lui ha accettato di vederemi solo li, e se hai seguito qll k ho scritto in quest'amibito non potevo davvero andare oltre anche se un buffo su qll faccia di merda l'ho mollato oltre che fisicamente sputargli in faccia.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E dimmi un pò (sempre se ne vuoi parlare) lo scienziato come te l'ha raccontata .... era andato in botta pure lui?


Ciao wolf

c'è amarezza in questa storia ... certo anche in altre. 

e lo scienziato era pure un suo buon amico ... 

... a volte, ci si chiede, se si ha bisogno di nemici ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> immedesimandomi come è logico che sia mi viena da pensare che l'unico motivo per dirtelo sia quello che sia successo qualcosa che l'ha messa in guardia. Lui si è fatto vivo? La tipa di lui l'ha contattata per dirle che sapeva e che le dava del tempo per dirtelo prima che lo facesse lei
> Altrimenti non ha davvero sendo soprattutto perchè tu conosci lui e lei avrebbe dovuto temere anche la tuareazione nei suoi confronti


Guarda che da domani metto la cartella sul banco, così la smetti de copià


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che da domani metto la cartella sul banco, così la smetti de copià


Non ho letto nulla 
Antipatico
E io non divido più con te la merenda


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> purtroppo ho potuto farlo solo nel mio ambito lavorativo, lui ha accettato di vederemi solo li, e se hai seguito qll k ho scritto in quest'amibito non potevo davvero andare oltre anche se un buffo su qll faccia di merda l'ho mollato oltre che fisicamente sputargli in faccia.


Capisco. Ovviamente il mio non voleva essere un invito a.....anzi, tutt'altro. Ma immagino non sia stato affatto facile.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> immedesimandomi come è logico che sia mi viena da pensare che l'unico motivo per dirtelo sia quello che sia successo qualcosa che l'ha messa in guardia. Lui si è fatto vivo? La tipa di lui l'ha contattata per dirle che sapeva e che le dava del tempo per dirtelo prima che lo facesse lei
> Altrimenti non ha davvero sendo soprattutto perchè tu conosci lui e lei avrebbe dovuto temere anche la tuareazione nei suoi confronti


no, nessuna di queste cose. Ve l'ho detto qual'è il motivo. Credeva che capissi che era il passato!! Tutto il resto, il suo nome, che siano stati a casa sul letto e altro l'ho capito fcendo domande a cui lei ha parzialmente risposto. Ma di certo so che l'amichetto era lui e che il letto era il mio.


----------



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla
> Antipatico
> E io non divido più con te la merenda


e con chi la dividi? La merenda dico...


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Capisco. Ovviamente il mio non voleva essere un invito a.....anzi, tutt'altro. Ma immagino non sia stato affatto facile.


x nulla facile anche per uno pacato come me.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

dai ragazzi ora scappo davvero, buona serata a tutti voi. A domani.


----------



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


io non capisco sto cavolo di bisogno di perdonare a tutti i costi....
scusa ma se in questo momento della tua vita ti senti incazzato e forse è una delle poche volte che PUOI sentirti giustamente incazzato...perchè ti sforzi cosi tanto di perdonare?
Perchè remare sempre contro ai propri sentimenti?

Visto che sei qui in cerca di uno sfogo io ti regalo un consiglio...fai le valigie e allontanati da tutto e tutti per un periodo di tempo.

I dolori cosi come le gioie hanno bisogno del loro tempo. 
Una volta che questo tempo è passato...allora potrai davvero chiedere a te stesso se sei disposto a perdonare...sempre che tu voglia perdonare!


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
ciao


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> e con chi la dividi? La merenda dico...


ti stai offrendo come nuovo amichetto?


----------



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao


ok e tu perdonalo e fate pace no? A natale si è più buoni in fondo...magari ci scappa anche una cosa in quattro se mandate i bimbi a far festa altrove :carneval:


----------



## scrittore (16 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti stai offrendo come nuovo amichetto?


uhm... puo darsi...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> dai ragazzi ora scappo davvero, buona serata a tutti voi. A domani.


Ciao Nicò. Buona serata a te. Già che ci stai fatte un giro al'Ikea. Io suggerisco una cosa del genere:



Quando ne avevo uno simile........mai un mal di schiena e...........che te lo dico a fà 

Ovviamente il trasporto e il montaggio..........tutti interamente a carico di Lei  Tu stai lì e dirigi.......


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, nessuna di queste cose. Ve l'ho detto qual'è il motivo. Credeva che capissi che era il passato!! Tutto il resto, il suo nome, che siano stati a casa sul letto e altro l'ho capito fcendo domande a cui lei ha parzialmente risposto. Ma di certo so che l'amichetto era lui e che il letto era il mio.


Boh è davvero incomprensibile


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> x nulla facile anche per uno *pacato* come me.


Mi sono sempre chiesto se per qualcuno ci sia una sorta di equivalenza tra pacatezza e menefreghismo o peggio viltà!!
Chissà se la signora in questione avrebbe avuto la brillante idea di ripulirsi se non avesse avuto quasi la certezza che tale regalo non avrebbe probabilmente avuto conseguenze.
Mah resterò con questo dubbio .....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> porco (cit. Lui)





wolf ha detto:


> No!!! Facocero o Signor maiale altrimenti si offende .... e che cavolo





Scaredheart ha detto:


> in effetti sbri...anche uno come ultimo può ridire che lui può stare tranquillo perché tanto il pene serve a far pipi e quindi per la sua età è già soddisfatto... Pero...
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Ps-ultimo baci per il cucciolo



:calcio::cattivik:

:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao


Caxxo pensavo che fosse venuto pure in anticipo :risata::risata::risata:invece era l'anno scorso :singleeye: .... 'stanno vedi di non farlo entrare o alla peggio fatti mandare la befana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao


Ok, ma era accompagnato da qualche alce?
Vabbè, scusa. Battutaccia... Ma come cazzo si fa a scoparsi uno che si veste da Babbo Natale? :sbatti:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> c'è amarezza in questa storia ... certo anche in altre.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne

C'è un vecchio detto che recita "dagli amici mi guardi Iddoi, che dai nemici mi guardo io" .... e come vedi a volte nemmeno basta .....


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio::cattivik:
> 
> :mrgreen:


Hai fatto l'happy hour al bar??


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Hai fatto l'happy hour al bar??


E solo quello per ora posso farmi.:canna:


----------



## erab (16 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto 
al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.
Convinta di questo ha scoperchiato la pentola e il suo equilibrio è crollato.
Devi farla parlare.
So che sei incazzato e quello che dirò ti farà incazzare ancora di più ma tocca a te farle capire che 
non è storia passata ma presente.
Provare con la terapia ci coppia?


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E solo quello per ora posso farmi.:canna:


:loso:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
> Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
> *Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto
> al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.
> ...


Il neretto è esattamente quello che penso anche io. 
Ma voglio andare oltre. Cosa Fresca non in senso metaforico, ma proprio nel verso senso della parola.
Ripeto, escludendo la semi infermità mentale, una non apre un vaso di pandora pieno di merda, dopo otto mesi in cui sei riuscita a sfangarla, con queste motivazioni futili, per me la motivazione è molto più...........terra terra.


----------



## erab (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto è esattamente quello che penso anche io.
> Ma voglio andare oltre. Cosa Fresca non in senso metaforico, ma proprio nel verso senso della parola.
> Ripeto, escludendo la semi infermità mentale, una non apre un vaso di pandora pieno di merda, dopo otto mesi in cui sei riuscita a sfangarla, con queste motivazioni futili, per me la motivazione è molto più...........terra terra.


Non sottovalutare la stupidità umana.
Spesso dove vediamo un genio del male c'è solo uno scemo con la sua goffaggine


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non sottovalutare la stupidità umana.
> Spesso dove vediamo un genio del male c'è solo uno scemo con la sua goffaggine


Anche tu non hai tutti i torti.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao


quali bambini, non hai un figlio di 18 anni?




ps....mi è sfuggito *quell'*anno


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali bambini, non hai un figlio di 18 anni?


Il tradimento è di sette anni fa.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali bambini, non hai un figlio di 18 anni?


Quell'anno credo che si riferisca all'epoca del tradimento, a occhio e croce un 7/8 anni fa...


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao



Allora è facile dimenticare, Babbo Natale NON esiste.

L'hai più visto da quando lo hai saputo?

Perchè gente cosi uno sputo sul viso lo merita tutto, compreso tua moglie, ma Tebe ti avrà già consigliato di sputarle nel piatto, provaci, fa stare meglio anche quello.

Lo so che Sienne e tutte le persone riflessive non approveranno, ma quando è   troppo è troppo.


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora è facile dimenticare, Babbo Natale NON esiste.
> 
> L'hai più visto da quando lo hai saputo?
> 
> ...


dopo averlo saputo si, l'ho incontrato.
allo sputo nel piatto non ci avevo pensato, e per lui?? tranne che scoparmi la moglie però...


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
> Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
> Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto
> al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.
> ...


Quoto tutto. A meno che non ci siano dettagli che non conosciamo, direi che questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi molto valida.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di sette anni fa.





marietto ha detto:


> Quell'anno credo che si riferisca all'epoca del tradimento, a occhio e croce un 7/8 anni fa...


ho poi corretto, grazie.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> dopo averlo saputo si, l'ho incontrato.
> allo sputo nel piatto non ci avevo pensato, e per lui?? tranne che scoparmi la moglie però...



Per lui dopo lo sputo solo disprezzo. Ignoralo, dopo.

Mi spiace ma le caratteristiihe del  tradimento  a  mio  parere non sono cancellabili.

Si può a fatica passare sopra 'ad una toccata e fuga', ma quando si portano l'amante in casa (come mio marito), quando l'errore dura troppo, l'unica è un bel' 'vaffanculo'  se te lo puoi permettere, oppure si resta insieme ma guardandosi in giro, non per vendetta, deve piacerti, ma per stare bene.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbbbbbene, Nicola... non so quale ragionamento stava dietro la confessione di tua moglie. Può essere che volesse liberarsi da un peso, può essere che volesse ripulire il vostro rapporto dall'ombra del tradimento.
> Dirti che ha scantonato ma poi si è resa conto che eri tu il suo vero amore ed ora ne è più che mai convinta, non ha rimpianti, non ha dubbi.
> Appare chiaro che non sia stata una grande idea.
> *Però... tieni conto che lei sicuramente non pensava di scatenarti l'inferno che ti ha scatenato.
> ...


Mah... Come sarebbe? la prima frase in neretto in questo caso ha senso solo se ti fermi a "sicuramente non pensava"...punto. :mrgreen:
Sul ridimensionamento, mi pare che da quello che racconta nicola, lei abbia fatto esattamente l'opposto, o magari ho interpretato male io...


----------



## Leda (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Come sarebbe? la prima frase in neretto in questo caso ha senso solo se ti fermi a "sicuramente non pensava"...punto. :mrgreen:
> *Sul ridimensionamento, mi pare che da quello che racconta nicola, lei abbia fatto esattamente l'opposto*, o magari ho interpretato male io...


Quoto integralmente!
Sul neretto, anch'io ho avuto la tua sensazione, precisa precisa :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
> Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
> Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto
> al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.
> ...


Per me è meglio che si prenda una vacanza da lei...

Tu hai mai provato a costringere una donna a parlare?
Finisci in un mare di contraddizioni...

Io sono sempre stato propenso a pensare
che nella natura femminile ci sia una componente irrazionale...

Loro hanno bisogno di fare una cosa...
Sentono solo questo, mica si chiedono il perchè eh?

Cosa vuoi che ti dica?

E volevo vedere come si sta ad andare a letto con un altro
E volevo vedere come tu reagivi

Eh ma se ti incazzi allora vuol dire che ti importa di me....

Ah ma allora io sono davvero importante per te...

Pensa invece dove andava il mondo
Se lui avesse potuto risponderle ridendole in faccia...
Tutto qui?
Perchè mi parli della pagliuzza che mi hai messo in testa?
Non sai del cesto di lumache che hai tu in testa moglie mia?

Allora si che gli scenari erano diversi....

Poi si cambia e si cresce no?

Io ho imparato a non badare a tutto quanto mia moglie mi dice...
Sennò ne esci matto no?

I primi cinque minuti ascolto poi non so che cosa mi capita mi distraggo...

Ho imparato...
Quella volta che mi disse snifotando guarda che qua va a finire che ci separiamo
io le feci avere la lettera dell'avvocato...

Oggi me la rido...
Oggi le direi...ma no su cara, dai non drammattizzare tutto, dai stai tranquilla non ho nessuna intenzione di cacciarti via....dai essù fai la brava...

Se le dico fai la brava si incazza come una iena...

E io rido...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non sottovalutare la stupidità umana.
> Spesso dove vediamo un genio del male c'è solo uno scemo con la sua goffaggine


Vero:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## danielacala (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora è facile dimenticare, Babbo Natale NON esiste.
> 
> L'hai più visto da quando lo hai saputo?
> 
> ...



:up::up::up: Babbo Natale non esiste..LO HA CAPITO ANCHE TUA MOGLIE!
                ....dai SPUTA NEL PIATTO ma poi dimentica..siamo a Natale.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
> Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
> Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto
> al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.
> ...


Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei non sia stata in grado di gestire la (giustificata) rabbia di nicola, e si sia chiusa completamente per questo motivo, senza capire che meno lei dice più monta la rabbia.
Potrebbe avere un senso per nicola, prendersi qualche giorno di "vacanza" per "sbollire", poi organizzare una serata solo con lei e senza figli di mezzo e, con calma e senza livore, farle capire che, se vuole avere speranza di elaborare la faccenda ha bisogno di sapere tutto quello che ritiene di dover chiedere senza reticenze, facendole ben presente (in modo tranquillo ma fermo) che, in difetto, da questo tunnel la famiglia ha scarse speranze di uscire in accettabile armonia.
Bisogna che Alice esca dalla tana del Bianconiglio e si renda conto di essere una 41enne madre di famiglia.
IMHO.


----------



## erab (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei non sia stata in grado di gestire la (giustificata) rabbia di nicola, e si sia chiusa completamente per questo motivo, senza capire che meno lei dice più monta la rabbia.
> Potrebbe avere un senso per nicola, prendersi qualche giorno di "vacanza" per "sbollire", poi organizzare una serata solo con lei e senza figli di mezzo e, con calma e senza livore, farle capire che, se vuole avere speranza di elaborare la faccenda ha bisogno di sapere tutto quello che ritiene di dover chiedere senza reticenze, facendole ben presente (in modo tranquillo ma fermo) che, in difetto, da questo tunnel la famiglia ha scarse speranze di uscire in accettabile armonia.
> Bisogna che Alice esca dalla tana del Bianconiglio e si renda conto di essere una 41enne madre di famiglia.
> IMHO.


quoto tutto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei non sia stata in grado di gestire la (giustificata) rabbia di nicola, e si sia chiusa completamente per questo motivo, senza capire che meno lei dice più monta la rabbia.
> Potrebbe avere un senso per nicola, prendersi qualche giorno di "vacanza" per "sbollire", poi organizzare una serata solo con lei e senza figli di mezzo e, con calma e senza livore, farle capire che, se vuole avere speranza di elaborare la faccenda ha bisogno di sapere tutto quello che ritiene di dover chiedere senza reticenze, facendole ben presente (in modo tranquillo ma fermo) che, in difetto, da questo tunnel la famiglia ha scarse speranze di uscire in accettabile armonia.
> Bisogna che Alice esca dalla tana del Bianconiglio e *si renda conto di essere una 41enne madre di famiglia*.
> IMHO.


Non è una 41enne madre di famiglia. E' ANCHE una madre di famiglia. E' una donna, con tutte le sue sfaccettature. 
Quindi ha delle curiosità, delle fantasie, delle debolezze, come tutti/e. Tanto più a quell'età, se è piacente e se è stata con un solo partner. 
Se da marito intercetti queste curiosità, fantasie e debolezze, non le giudichi, le assecondi, le guidi, puoi domarle e convogliarle entro determinati binari. Se le ignori, le mortifichi oppure cerchi di convincerti che non esistano, è inutile che ti stupisci se ti cornifica: è solo questione di trovare il corteggiatore giusto e l'occasione propizia.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una 41enne madre di famiglia. E' ANCHE una madre di famiglia. E' una donna, con tutte le sue sfaccettature.
> Quindi ha delle curiosità, delle fantasie, delle debolezze, come tutti/e. Tanto più a quell'età, se è piacente e se è stata con un solo partner.
> Se da marito intercetti queste curiosità, fantasie e debolezze, non le giudichi, le assecondi, le guidi, puoi domarle e convogliarle entro determinati binari. Se le ignori, le mortifichi oppure cerchi di convincerti che non esistano, è inutile che ti stupisci se ti cornifica: è solo questione di trovare il corteggiatore giusto e l'occasione propizia.


Ahem... Non per turbare il corso dei tuoi pensieri, ma si stava parlando del fatto che lei ha confessato senza apparente motivo un vecchio tradimento e, allo stato attuale, lei e il marito sono in "impasse" (lei con il suo silenzio, lui con la sua rabbia). Il marito deve cercare di parlarle evitando di vomitarle addosso la sua rabbia, ma lei deve rendersi conto che il marito potrà "elaborare" ed eventualmente continuare il rapporto solo se si parlano seriamente (imho).


----------



## danielacala (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei non sia stata in grado di gestire la (giustificata) rabbia di nicola, e si sia chiusa completamente per questo motivo, senza capire che meno lei dice più monta la rabbia.
> Potrebbe avere un senso per nicola, prendersi qualche giorno di "vacanza" per "sbollire", poi organizzare una serata solo con lei e senza figli di mezzo e, con calma e senza livore, farle capire che, se vuole avere speranza di elaborare la faccenda ha bisogno di sapere tutto quello che ritiene di dover chiedere senza reticenze, facendole ben presente (in modo tranquillo ma fermo) che, in difetto, da questo tunnel la famiglia ha scarse speranze di uscire in accettabile armonia.
> Bisogna che Alice esca dalla tana del Bianconiglio e si renda conto di essere una 41enne madre di famiglia.
> IMHO.


Ma se la confessione è avvenuta ad AGOSTO spero che la rabbia maggiore Nicola abbia avuto modo di sfogarla.
Scusatemi ma in questa donna ho visto UN SOLO cedimento di percorso dovuto sopprattutto dall ERRORE  nel
frequentare in modo MORBOSO una bella coppia...ERRORE DA EVITARE ASSOLUTAMENTE!
Caro Nicola tu sicuramente sei un uomo ammirevole e tua moglie ..va bene ha sbagliato...ma lascia stare
non cercare i particolari,sono ininfluenti LEI AMA TE....FICCATELO IN TESTA ,se ti vengono brutti pensieri
pensa subito alle sue qualita' e alle cose belle che avete INSIEME...FIGLI COMPRESI:


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma se la confessione è avvenuta ad AGOSTO spero che la rabbia maggiore Nicola abbia avuto modo di sfogarla.
> Scusatemi ma in questa donna ho visto UN SOLO cedimento di percorso dovuto sopprattutto dall ERRORE  nel
> frequentare in modo MORBOSO una bella coppia...ERRORE DA EVITARE ASSOLUTAMENTE!
> Caro Nicola tu sicuramente sei un uomo ammirevole e tua moglie ..va bene ha sbagliato...ma lascia stare
> ...


Lei ha avuto la, probabilmente malaugurata, idea di aprire il vaso di Pandora...
Adesso bisogna che dia una mano al marito a rimettere i demoni nel vaso...
Altrimenti non se ne esce (IMHO)


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora è facile dimenticare, Babbo Natale NON esiste.
> 
> L'hai più visto da quando lo hai saputo?
> 
> ...



Ciao 

no, perché dovrei / dovremmo? ... 
sono per le cose ... che ti fanno bene. 
e se ci vuole uno sputacchio nel piatto ... 
ehhh, che sarà mai ... 

non ho avuto questo genio ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Lei ha avuto la, probabilmente malaugurata, idea di aprire il vaso di Pandora...
> Adesso bisogna che dia una mano al marito a rimettere i demoni nel vaso...
> Altrimenti non se ne esce (IMHO)


Ciao marietto,

seguo benissimo il tuo discorso, e lo quoto. 
ma forse, perché ho subito anche io un tipo di tradimento ... 
accompagnato con certi retrogusti ... 
non si tratta solo del vaso di pandora ... 

Una cosa è certa e lo ha detto anche lui,
 la moglie dovrebbe darsi una mossa ... verso lui. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> è vero Diletta, lei ne parla con così tanta tranquillità di qst cosa che mi fa imbestialire da matti!! Io le ho detto che se avessi saputo subito(visto che ha detto di essersi innamorara), perchè non è scappata con lui?? O perchè non dirmelo?? Avrei deciso se restare cornuto e contento o mandarla affanculo. Ora ho una scelta diversa da fare rispetto ad allora...che è la tua.


Non ho capito la differenza tra un tradimento in corso e uno passato.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la differenza tra un tradimento in corso e uno passato.



Razionalmente non c'è.

Però la sensazione/speranza di stomaco è che dovrebbe andare in prescrizione.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> no, la mia era una domanda così, senza agenda tra le mani ...
> 
> ...


C'è una rabbia acuta, calda che può durare qualche mese. La rabbia cronica, fredda per me non passa mai. Qualcosa che trovi ingiusto, cattivo, indegno continui a trovarlo tale per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Razionalmente non c'è.
> 
> Però la sensazione/speranza di stomaco è che dovrebbe andare in prescrizione.


Ti ho risposto sotto.
Ci sono cose che si ridimensionano col tempo. Uno sberlone preso da un genitore da ragazzina (ipotesi. non ho mai preso sberloni) ma va bene una sgridata o una proibizione (per fare esempi che non riguardano il tradimento di coppia) può farti infuriare al momento o ribellare ma puoi capire e magari apprezzarlo ad anni di distante, quando magari sei genitore. Un egoismo che ti ha fatto sentire abbandonata o rifiutata non lo perdonerai mai.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Nicola ora devi trovare il da farsi... La rabbia trattenuta dentro di se,si può ritorcere contro... A me le risposte e le non risposte date da tua moglie non piacciono proprio...cavolo ha distrutto il tuo mondo,non lo capisce e te lo racconta come se avesse scordato di prendere gli assorbenti al.supermercato??i traditori non inciampano... E avertelo detto ora dopo tanto me la fa disprezzare di piu...perche è stata traditrice il doppio...anzi triplo,ti esclude nel vostro nido e dopo che LEI lo ha metabolizzato te lo spiattella in faccia...come se volesse tornare pura... Siamo tutti pensanti...abbiamo la ragione...ok ci può stare tutto ma nn ti ha reso partecipe della tua vita..ha deciso i suoi giochi...ti ha escluso...e che coppia eravate??non c'è condivisione...* A monte penso che avete sbagliato a nn aver avuto altre esperienze prima...*solo che cm tu sei stato coerente lo doveva esser anche lei... Ma ora dal momento.in cui ha pensato all'altro è stata LEI  a mettere la parola fine alla vostra storia...non tu...per me.ora per.sfogare la rabbiasei in diritto della ogni e lei invece di esser seccata...dovrebbe aver paura... E invece sembra che non l'abbia...insomma ti parla una che quando è stata tradita per esser troppo empatica è stata la cogliona di turno...salvo poi che tutto ha iniziato a far schifo...nonostante la storia poi fosse finita...quindi ora mi guardo bene dal sfogarmi e sfogarmi e sfogarmi


O.T. questa cosa è ripetuta spesso anche per spiegare certi tradimenti ma non è che se ci si conosce da giovani, ci si ama e si vuole stare insieme, per ordine del dottore o di qualche legge bisogna lasciarsi e scoparsi lo scopabile (magari con la nausea) per poi poter tornare insieme, dopo aver fatto esperienza.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao marietto,
> 
> seguo benissimo il tuo discorso, e lo quoto.
> ma forse, perché ho subito anche io un tipo di tradimento ...
> ...


Sono d'accordo... Non è detto che basti...
Ma credo che sia il minimo indispensabile per provarci...


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una rabbia acuta, calda che può durare qualche mese. La rabbia cronica, fredda per me non passa mai. Qualcosa che trovi ingiusto, cattivo, indegno continui a trovarlo tale per sempre.



Ciao Bruni,

ok. grazie ... ho capito, metà. ma qualcosa ho capito ... 

la rabbia fredda ... intesa come quel squotere la testa?
perché sinceramente ... mi scocerebbe restare legata a certe cose. 
come nel mio caso. certo che trovo tutto quello che hai scritto, 
sarei deficente, se non fosse così, cioè voglio dire ... non è la fusione tra loro,
anzi, quello è il male minore ... è tutto il resto. 

ma un conto è dare a quei atti quella dimensione e basta, stop. 
non c'è da discutere. non vi è nulla da interpretare ... sta tutto lì. 
poi, però ... te ne freghi altamente ... perché sono aspetti, 
che alla fine, non ti appartengono ... solo se si discute, le definisci. 
e se si vuole proseguire ... beh, tutto alla fine ha un suo costo. 
voglio dire ... non si può non tenerne conto ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, perché dovrei / dovremmo? ...
> sono per le cose ... che ti fanno bene.
> ...


E' il primo consiglio avuto da Tebe nei giorni della rabbia. Ricordo di aver finalmente sorriso al solo pensiero.

Poi ho fatto di tutto per complicargli e mivimentargli la vita.

Anche costringerlo a prendere 20 voli in un mese senza a volte toccare il letto per 48 ore. Chi e' causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. questa cosa è ripetuta spesso anche per spiegare certi tradimenti ma non è che se ci si conosce da giovani, ci si ama e si vuole stare insieme, per ordine del dottore o di qualche legge bisogna lasciarsi e scoparsi lo scopabile (magari con la nausea) per poi poter tornare insieme, dopo aver fatto esperienza.


certo che no,e sono d'accordo...pero ovunque chi ha avuto solo una storia e solo una persona a letto sembra che se trova un altro e un'altra ci trova l'oro... Salvo poi tornare con la coda tra le gambe... 
Io sono stata felice per come mi è andata... E non mi pento...tutti dicono le farfalle iniziali ecc ecc ma vogliamo mettere l'intimità e l'esclusività che hai nel tempo?? Se io mi faccio una persona e poi un'altra...la novità è una sensazione effimera che dura poco e la posso ottenere con chiunque... E invece l'esclusività,l'intimità è una cosa che bisogna impegnarsi per ottenerla...e per farla crescere... Ed è questo il bello... A me il mio compagno mi fa provare emozioni tanto nuove ogni gg che non lo lascerei per nulla al mondo...cosa che mie amiche invece non pensano e basta che vedono un altro pensano chissà quali porcate...a me nn riesce... Boh forse ne ho avuto la nausea e forse sono fortunata ad essermi passati tutti i capricci che volevo ed ho avuto chi volevo....fatto sta che col mio ex se uno ci provava sentivo qualcosa...ora fino a ieri a lavoro altri c hanno provato...ma davvero...è come aria... E nn sono brutti ragazzi per nulla anche perché erano di un contest di bellezza... Però aria .. Ma lo so che sono una ragazza atipica...il mondo preferisce ben altro... Boh nn so se mi sono spiegata .. Spero di si


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbbbbbene, Nicola... non so quale ragionamento stava dietro la confessione di tua moglie. Può essere che volesse liberarsi da un peso, può essere che volesse ripulire il vostro rapporto dall'ombra del tradimento.
> Dirti che ha scantonato ma poi si è resa conto che eri tu il suo vero amore ed ora ne è più che mai convinta, non ha rimpianti, non ha dubbi.
> Appare chiaro che non sia stata una grande idea.
> Però... tieni conto che lei sicuramente non pensava di scatenarti l'inferno che ti ha scatenato.
> ...


Non per infierire su Nicola, ma cosa garantisce che gli otto mesi siano stati tali e non anni?


----------



## danielacala (16 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' il primo consiglio avuto da Tebe nei giorni della rabbia. Ricordo di aver finalmente sorriso al solo pensiero.
> 
> Poi ho fatto di tutto per complicargli e mivimentargli la vita.
> 
> Anche costringerlo a prendere 20 voli in un mese senza a volte toccare il letto per 48 ore. Chi e' causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


:up:sputare è molto bello..meglio del tradimento.

     ps.sai cara forse lei non parla perchè lo ha già ferito abbastanza..meglio tacere ora.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per infierire su Nicola, ma cosa garantisce che gli otto mesi siano stati tali e non anni?



Finalmente riesco a riderci su, mio marito negava tutto, proprio tutto, anche davanti all'evidenza.

Durata, luoghi, messaggi, persino viagra e preservativi trovati in tasca.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> a proposito di Natale, sapete che quell'anno è venuto travestito da Babbo Natale a casa mia a portar doni ai bambini??
> ciao


Che raffinatezza.


----------



## danielacala (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una rabbia acuta, calda che può durare qualche mese. La rabbia cronica, fredda per me non passa mai. Qualcosa che trovi ingiusto, cattivo, indegno continui a trovarlo tale per sempre.


:up::up::up: 

ma chi tradisce non comprende mai profondamente il danno fatto...quindi conviene far passare anche la rabbia cronica


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto è esattamente quello che penso anche io.
> Ma voglio andare oltre. Cosa Fresca non in senso metaforico, ma proprio nel verso senso della parola.
> Ripeto, escludendo la semi infermità mentale, una non apre un vaso di pandora pieno di merda, dopo otto mesi in cui sei riuscita a sfangarla, con queste motivazioni futili, per me la motivazione è molto più...........terra terra.


Sono passati 6 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una 41enne madre di famiglia. E' ANCHE una madre di famiglia. E' una donna, con tutte le sue sfaccettature.
> Quindi ha delle curiosità, delle fantasie, delle debolezze, come tutti/e. Tanto più a quell'età, se è piacente e se è stata con un solo partner.
> *Se da marito intercetti queste curiosità, fantasie e debolezze, non le giudichi, le assecondi, le guidi, puoi domarle e convogliarle entro determinati binari*. Se le ignori, le mortifichi oppure cerchi di convincerti che non esistano, è inutile che ti stupisci se ti cornifica: è solo questione di trovare il corteggiatore giusto e l'occasione propizia.


Ricetta, grazie.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricetta, grazie.



L'avevo pensato immediatamente, mi dicevo quanto sono bravi gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> ok. grazie ... ho capito, metà. ma qualcosa ho capito ...
> 
> ...


Non so come funziona se si prosegue. Non è cosa per me.
Certe cose mi fanno crollare la stima e non amo chi non stimo.
Nerone non lo stimo e credo abbia fatto cose ignobili (prescindendo da un discorso storico più articolato. L'ho scelto per un esempio lontano nel tempo) e continuerò a disprezzarlo, anche se non mi arrabbio in modo caldo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> certo che no,e sono d'accordo...pero ovunque chi ha avuto solo una storia e solo una persona a letto sembra che se trova un altro e un'altra ci trova l'oro... Salvo poi tornare con la coda tra le gambe...
> Io sono stata felice per come mi è andata... E non mi pento...tutti dicono le farfalle iniziali ecc ecc ma vogliamo mettere l'intimità e l'esclusività che hai nel tempo?? Se io mi faccio una persona e poi un'altra...la novità è una sensazione effimera che dura poco e la posso ottenere con chiunque... E invece l'esclusività,l'intimità è una cosa che bisogna impegnarsi per ottenerla...e per farla crescere... Ed è questo il bello... A me il mio compagno mi fa provare emozioni tanto nuove ogni gg che non lo lascerei per nulla al mondo...cosa che mie amiche invece non pensano e basta che vedono un altro pensano chissà quali porcate...a me nn riesce... Boh forse ne ho avuto la nausea e forse sono fortunata ad essermi passati tutti i capricci che volevo ed ho avuto chi volevo....fatto sta che col mio ex se uno ci provava sentivo qualcosa...ora fino a ieri a lavoro altri c hanno provato...ma davvero...è come aria... E nn sono brutti ragazzi per nulla anche perché erano di un contest di bellezza... Però aria .. Ma lo so che sono una ragazza atipica...il mondo preferisce ben altro... Boh nn so se mi sono spiegata .. Spero di si


Sono d'accordo.
Precisavo. Io stessa ho ipotizzato che in lei possa esserci stata quella componente. Non credo che però spieghi tutti i tradimenti né che sia una giustificazione.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Finalmente riesco a riderci su, mio marito negava tutto, proprio tutto, anche davanti all'evidenza.
> 
> Durata, luoghi, messaggi, persino viagra e preservativi trovati in tasca.


A volte bisogna bluffare per far confessare.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :up:sputare è molto bello..meglio del tradimento.
> 
> ps  sai cara forse lei non parla perchè lo ha già ferito abbastanza..meglio tacere ora.



Allora doveva' tacerlo'  per sempre. Troppo comodo scatenare l'inferno e ritirarsi in buon ordine. 

Non c'è una misura per calcolare quanto hai ferito chi hai tradito. Se confessi poi devi essere a disposizione dell'altro per cercare di rimediare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora doveva' tacerlo'  per sempre. Troppo comodo scatenare l'inferno e ritirarsi in buon ordine.
> 
> Non c'è una misura per calcolare quanto hai ferito chi hai tradito. Se confessi poi devi essere a disposizione dell'altro per cercare di rimediare.


Leggevo in un libro che faceva riflettere, in un altro contesto quello sportivo, come l'aspettarsi la sofferenza renda  più forti e capaci di gestirla quando si presenta.
Io, ad esempio, mi aspettavo un tradimento fisico non mi aspettavo il tradimento della lealtà. Questo tradimento è stato per me insuperabile.
Nicola potrebbe magari superare il tradimento fisico (o anche no) ma non so se era preparato a superare la mancanza di protezione che ha dimostrato facendo quella confessione.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come funziona se si prosegue. Non è cosa per me.
> Certe cose mi fanno crollare la stima e non amo chi non stimo.
> Nerone non lo stimo e credo abbia fatto cose ignobili (prescindendo da un discorso storico più articolato. L'ho scelto per un esempio lontano nel tempo) e continuerò a disprezzarlo, anche se non mi arrabbio in modo caldo.



Ciao 

ok. è una forma di disprezzo. di "caduta" della persona proprio. 

Se si prosegue, dipende tantissimo dalla persona come si pone, 
dalla situazione nell'insieme dell'accaduto, da tante cose insomma ... 

Il discorso è articolato ... almeno, nel mio caso. 
Ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire ... grazie. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. è una forma di disprezzo. di "caduta" della persona proprio.
> 
> ...


Ecco sì è disprezzo e nel disprezzo vi è una componente di rabbia raffreddata. :up:


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Ciao Nicola,
mi verrebbe da dirti, benvenuto sulla giostra, ci siamo saliti - io e te - nello stesso periodo, quindi nella differenza delle situazioni e dei nostri rispettivi caratteri (oltre al fatto che sei un uomo e io una donna) ci troviamo probabilmente allo stesso stadio emotivo.

Perdonami se mi concentro piu' su quello che provi tu piu' che sul silenzio di lei o sulle sue motivazioni e i suoi sentimenti.

Mi ha molto colpito una frase che lei ti avrebbe detto e che secondo me potrebbe essere, oltre a tutte le cose "forti" che caratterizzano la tua storia, una delle componenti della tua rabbia. E' una cosa che dice ancora adesso mio marito e che mi causa attacchi di gastrite paurosi.

Parlo della frase tipo: vabbe' io te l'ho detto, ti amo, e' una cosa passata, chiusa, adesso tocca te scegliere cosa vuoi fare, se perdonarmi o buttarmi fuori dalla tua vita.

Ma che scelta e'? 

E poi, ti trovi nel pieno di quella che molto acutamente Brunetta ha chiamato dissonanza cognitiva. E' una sensazione molto estraniante, che secondo me affligge le persone che hanno subito un tradimento non da una botta e via, ma durato piu' tempo.

Queste due cose, unite al fatto che lei non parla, a mio modesto parere non ti permettono di ridurre la rabbia in un tempo ragionevole, per passare al processo di elaborazione del lutto, necessario per andare avanti, se vorrai farlo.

La rabbia, come molti hanno avuto modo di dirti, e' naturale ma non permette una elaborazione razionale di quello che e' successo. Non che sia possibile giungere ad una conclusione realmente razionale, ma almeno una ricostruzione accettabile. Per te.

Niente a che vedere con il dolore. Quello, e' un'altra storia.

Ti sono vicina.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Dicembre 2013)

*ao'*

C avete un da fare....


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> C avete un da fare....



E' vero, a volte è dura riuscire a leggere tutto, a volte salvifico, soprattutto in aeroporto, il volo arriva sempre in un attimo leggendo gli arretrati.


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Nicola, credo ci sia un errore di fondo nella tua analisi.
> Lei può anche dirti che è roba vecchia, che l'ha analizzata e assimilata ma non è così.
> *Il suo comportamento è quello di tutti i traditori "freschi", ha semplicemente nascosto la polvere sotto *
> *al tappeto convincendosi di aver affrontato la cosa e trovando una sua sorta di equilibrio.*
> ...


Quoto.

E' indispensabile che lei ricostruisca la sua versione della storia per permettere a Nicola di elaborare la propria e intraprendere la strada che vorra' prendere.


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei non sia stata in grado di gestire la (giustificata) rabbia di nicola, e si sia chiusa completamente per questo motivo, senza capire che meno lei dice più monta la rabbia.
> Potrebbe avere un senso per nicola, prendersi qualche giorno di "vacanza" per "sbollire", poi organizzare una serata solo con lei e senza figli di mezzo e, con calma e senza livore, farle capire che, se vuole avere speranza di elaborare la faccenda ha bisogno di sapere tutto quello che ritiene di dover chiedere senza reticenze, facendole ben presente (in modo tranquillo ma fermo) che, in difetto, da questo tunnel la famiglia ha scarse speranze di uscire in accettabile armonia.
> Bisogna che Alice esca dalla tana del Bianconiglio e si renda conto di essere una 41enne madre di famiglia.
> IMHO.


Quoto pure io


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' il primo consiglio avuto da Tebe nei giorni della rabbia. Ricordo di aver finalmente sorriso al solo pensiero.
> 
> Poi ho fatto di tutto per complicargli e mivimentargli la vita.
> 
> Anche costringerlo a prendere 20 voli in un mese senza a volte toccare il letto per 48 ore. Chi e' causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.



Ciao devastata,

non ho avuto il vostro genio, ma non è che sono rimasta "imbambolata" ...
certe cose ... le ho fatte ... si, e mi sono anche divertita un po', lo ammetto. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me è meglio che si prenda una vacanza da lei...
> 
> Tu hai mai provato a costringere una donna a parlare?
> Finisci in un mare di contraddizioni...
> ...


E non hai un cazzo da ridere fidati....!Fra le tante cose che si fa fatica a sopportare di te c'è anche questa supponenza nel giudicare le donne.Sei tu ti sei circondato di sguattere e quadri antichi è un tuo problema,d'altronde di più non potevi permetterti,le Donne sono ben altro....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricetta, grazie.


Non intendevo dire che è facile, nè ergermi a maestro di vita. Non esiste una ricetta per tutte le persone. Certo parlare, accettare anche i desideri dell'altro/a e non giudicarli aiuta un po'.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Erettè, non è che forse mi stai sbagliando la boccetta delle gocce al mattino ? Metti il Listerine da una parte e il Prozac dall'altra, che poi me le confondi e guarda che casino che esce fuori.


Da quando la Matraini t'ha passato la sifilide non ragioni piu' bene.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se stai trollando ti riesce male
> 
> se stai parlando sul serio allora mi sa che ti stai dimenticando del solito giro al Sert,ti stanno cercando


Tu vorresti che Simy fosse la tua sorellina perche' sogni di essere incestuoso.
Ma tanto a te non la da',perche' si fa ingroppare solo dai cani.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu primeggi fra i danni collaterali della cassa integrazione. Il tempo che dedichi qui è quello che prima della crisi occupavi a bordo di una malferma ruspa a ripianare pattume in qualche discarica, circondato da gabbiani costretti a proteggersi dalle tue immonde deiezioni. Alla fine ti hanno espulso pure da lì, perchè con la tua inutile e lercia presenza gli disonoravi l'immondezzaio.


La discarica con me sarebbe un salotto.
Non come il tuo salotto.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vedo che ti ci sono voluti piu giorni per andarti a leggere I miei post...
> Poco male...dopotutto...non mi interessa....
> E tu non sai nemmeno quello che dici.
> 
> Buona giornata


La tua bocca e' cosi' schifata da cio' che dici,che si rifiuta di farti ingurgitare cibo per farti sopravvivere.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sai invece che io ho il problema opposto?????
> Ho ancora I denti da latte!!!
> Ma pensa....strano ve?
> Dovremmo indagare..


Stai vantando certe doti per eccitare i pedofili del forum?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> immedesimandomi come è logico che sia mi viena da pensare che l'unico motivo per dirtelo sia quello che sia successo qualcosa che l'ha messa in guardia. Lui si è fatto vivo? La tipa di lui l'ha contattata per dirle che sapeva e che le dava del tempo per dirtelo prima che lo facesse lei
> Altrimenti non ha davvero sendo soprattutto perchè tu conosci lui e lei avrebbe dovuto temere anche la tuareazione nei suoi confronti


io per quello avevo fatto la domanda sullo stato attuale dell'amicizia


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu vorresti che Simy fosse la tua sorellina perche' sogni di essere incestuoso.
> Ma tanto a te non la da',perche' si fa ingroppare solo dai cani.




tu sei veramente fuori come un balcone


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

E c'hai pure il coraggio di disapprovarmi :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Come sarebbe? la prima frase in neretto in questo caso ha senso solo se ti fermi a "sicuramente non pensava"...punto. :mrgreen:
> Sul ridimensionamento, mi pare che da quello che racconta nicola, lei abbia fatto esattamente l'opposto, o magari ho interpretato male io...


perchè sono passati 7 anni e lei ha avuto modo di prendere emotivamente le distanze da quello che è successo e probabilmente se lo è rappresentato come uno scivolone che per fortuna non aveva avuto conseguenze.
Per lei la cosa era emotivamente archiviata, secondo me, e ha sbagliato nel pensare che il marito avrebbe potuto comprendere con lo stesso stato d'animo.
Tipo: ho preso una sbandata, credevo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse, meno male che me ne sono accorta prima di fare danni irreparabili.
Allora.
Adesso il danno l'ha fatto.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io per quello avevo fatto la domanda sullo stato attuale dell'amicizia


Buongiorno a tutti.
da allora non ci siamo più sentiti...ora so il perchè anche lui si è allontanano da me


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè sono passati 7 anni e lei ha avuto modo di prendere emotivamente le distanze da quello che è successo e probabilmente se lo è rappresentato come uno scivolone che per fortuna non aveva avuto conseguenze.
> Per lei la cosa era emotivamente archiviata, secondo me, e ha sbagliato nel pensare che il marito avrebbe potuto comprendere con lo stesso stato d'animo.
> Tipo: ho preso una sbandata, credevo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse, meno male che me ne sono accorta prima di fare danni irreparabili.
> Allora.
> Adesso il danno l'ha fatto.


secondo me ci hai preso in pieno. a me invece quel tir mi ha preso in pieno.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> E c'hai pure il coraggio di disapprovarmi :rotfl:



Chi distribuisce rubini e' una povera mente debole,obnubilata dalle corna che si radicano nel cerebro.
Per me riceverne e' una gioia ed un onore,che negli ultimi giorni si e' rinnovellata per ben 15 volte,ottimo.
Io non sto a perder tempo a distribuirne,che gusto c'e'?
Molto piu' proficuo scrivere.
Spiacente,il/la dispensatore/trice di gemme rosse non sono io,che invero le colleziono.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Chi distribuisce rubini e' una povera mente debole,obnubilata dalle corna che si radicano nel cerebro.
> Per me riceverne e' una gioia ed un onore,che negli ultimi giorni si e' rinnovellata per ben 15 volte,ottimo.
> Io non sto a perder tempo a distribuirne,che gusto c'e'?
> Molto piu' proficuo scrivere.
> Spiacente,il/la dispensatore/trice di gemme rosse non sono io,che invero le colleziono.



c'è scritto il tuo nome? coda di paglia?


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è scritto il tuo nome? coda di paglia?



Io non ho la coda,non eccitarti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè sono passati 7 anni e lei ha avuto modo di prendere emotivamente le distanze da quello che è successo e probabilmente se lo è rappresentato come uno scivolone che per fortuna non aveva avuto conseguenze.
> Per lei la cosa era emotivamente archiviata, secondo me, e ha sbagliato nel pensare che il marito avrebbe potuto comprendere con lo stesso stato d'animo.
> *Tipo: ho preso una sbandata, credevo fosse amore ed invece era un calesse, meno male che me ne sono accorta prima di fare danni irreparabili.*
> Allora.
> Adesso il danno l'ha fatto.




E sì, ci hai preso in pieno!
:up::up:


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Io non ho la coda,non eccitarti.


Tranquillo, per quanto mi rigurda hai la carica sessuale di un lombrico


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

OT 

Mi chiedevo, nel caso qualcuno avesse qualcosa di personale verso qualcun'altro nel forum, non
sarebbe il caso che la risolvesse fuori dal forum stesso o quantomeno che aprisse un thread tutto suo?
Non per me ma per rispetto nei confronti di Nicola che ha già i suoi problemi.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo, per quanto mi rigurda hai la carica sessuale di un lombrico


Che ha un pene 10 volte piu' grande di quelli che pigli usualmente.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei veramente fuori come un balcone


Ma che gli avete fatto ? Prima non era così. Cioè era stronzo, ma non più di tanto. Adesso invece stà proprio impicciato forte. Deve essere successo qualcosa.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Mi chiedevo, nel caso qualcuno avesse qualcosa di personale verso qualcun'altro nel forum, non
> sarebbe il caso che la risolvesse fuori dal forum stesso o quantomeno che aprisse un thread tutto suo?
> Non per me ma per rispetto nei confronti di Nicola che ha già i suoi problemi.


Questo forum e' fatto apposta per godere delle disgrazie altrui.
Non fare il finto perbenista.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che gli avete fatto ? Prima non era così. Cioè era stronzo, ma non più di tanto. Adesso invece stà proprio impicciato forte. Deve essere successo qualcosa.


Tranquillo,non invidio le vostre malattie.
Continua a frequentare balère frequentate da vecchie sdentate che te la danno gratis.
Alla prossima vincita al totocalcio pagati un paio di puttane,e aggiungi una nuova malattia alla tua lista.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che gli avete fatto ? Prima non era così. Cioè era stronzo, ma non più di tanto. Adesso invece stà proprio impicciato forte. Deve essere successo qualcosa.




...Sì, gli è scattato qualcosa nel cervello!
E poi, proprio sotto Natale, forse è stato proprio il clima...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

*mi spiace*

Ma finche sto pezzo de merda non se ne va dal forum io non ci rientro.
C'e' un limite. E io sbaglio a prendermela ma purtroppo sono cose che colpiscono. Mirano e centrano.
Io non voglio stare in un posto dove queste cattiverie sono ammesse....


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Sì, gli è scattato qualcosa nel cervello!
> E poi, proprio sotto Natale, forse è stato proprio il clima...


Lo stesso clima che ha fatto scattare in tuo marito la voglia di regalarti le corna.
Meritatissime.....


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Questo forum e' fatto apposta per godere delle disgrazie altrui.
> Non fare il finto perbenista.


Non c'è bisogno che ti dica di leggere la mia firma.

Ciao.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma finche sto pezzo de merda non se ne va dal forum io non ci rientro.
> C'e' un limite. E io sbaglio a prendermela ma purtroppo sono cose che colpiscono. Mirano e centrano.
> Io non voglio stare in un posto dove queste cattiverie sono ammesse....


ciccia stai buonina e non dargi corda, si è bruciato e l'ha capito, è per quello che rosica.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma finche sto pezzo de merda non se ne va dal forum io non ci rientro.
> C'e' un limite. E io sbaglio a prendermela ma purtroppo sono cose che colpiscono. Mirano e centrano.
> Io non voglio stare in un posto dove queste cattiverie sono ammesse....



Visto che nella vita reale a nessuno frega di te,devi venir qui per trovare qualcuno che ti spinga a non crepar di fame.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Visto che nella vita reale a nessuno frega di te,devi venir qui per trovare qualcuno che ti spinga a non crepar di fame.


Si e' probabile....


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno che ti dica di leggere la mia firma.
> 
> Ciao.


Non c'e' bisogno che ti dica di rileggerti la regola tre,e di farti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2013)

come mai trolli?


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciccia stai buonina e non dargi corda, si è bruciato e l'ha capito, è per quello che rosica.


Vuoi forse insinuare che io sia un vecchio utente?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tranquillo,non invidio le vostre malattie.
> Continua a frequentare balère frequentate da vecchie sdentate che te la danno gratis.
> Alla prossima vincita al totocalcio pagati un paio di puttane,e aggiungi una nuova malattia alla tua lista.


Non lo dico con ironia e chissà quale secondo fine. Ma perchè veramente non apri un thread e ci/ti/vi spieghi cosa è successo ? Così la smettiamo di disturbare nel thread di Nicola, e magari capiamo qualcosa sul perchè da un giorno all'altro ti è venuta tutta stà carogna che poco prima non avevi.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si e' probabile....


Se nessuno ti vuol bene,evidentemente sei una brutta persona.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non lo dico con ironia e chissà quale secondo fine. Ma perchè veramente non apri un thread e ci/ti/vi spieghi cosa è successo ? Così la smettiamo di disturbare nel thread di Nicola, e magari capiamo qualcosa sul perchè da un giorno all'altro ti è venuta tutta stà carogna che poco prima non avevi.


E' Natale,regalo pacchi di verita' alle persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Eretteo*

Ma che è??? È. Il tuo compleanno, ti è arrivata la tares o l'imu salata o è un modo per augurare a tutti buone feste e restare ad imperitura memoria? Perso il lavoro.. Stai perdendo qualcuno di molto caro ho finito le opzioni... L'alternativa la capisci da solo


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' Natale,regalo pacchi di verita' alle persone.


Capito. Per i miracoli ti stai ancora attrezzando oppure possiamo già contare pure su quelli ?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ma l'admin che cazzo aspetta a bannare sto frustrato?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' Natale,regalo pacchi di verita' alle persone.



Ere...poi vi offendete se vi chiamano teste quadre......​che lavor........


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Vuoi forse insinuare che io sia un vecchio utente?


no. ma io fossi in te la mollerei qui. Vero è che di noi non te ne deve importare, ma la figura di merda che stai facendo te la ricordi di sicuro per un pezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ere...poi vi offendete se vi chiamano teste quadre......​che lavor........


non è una testa quadra.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' Natale,regalo pacchi di verita' alle persone.


Ti sei innervosito perchè sei un imbelle e non sei all'altezza di Rabarbaro? Dai stai calmo, dovresti esserci abituato.


----------



## ciliegina (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> da allora non ci siamo più sentiti...ora so il perchè anche lui si è allontanano da me


e la moglie di lui?


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Tastino ignora?*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma l'admin che cazzo aspetta a bannare sto frustrato?


Che fa il tastino "ignora utente"? 
Ora lo provo.
Provarlo in massa?
È più figata di un ban


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

ciliegina ha detto:


> e la moglie di lui?


si, come coppie non ci sentiamo + da allora, diciamo che è andata a scemare anche perchè abbiamo terminato la frequentazione dei corsi di ballo che facevamo...


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma finche sto pezzo de merda non se ne va dal forum io non ci rientro.
> C'e' un limite. E io sbaglio a prendermela ma purtroppo sono cose che colpiscono. Mirano e centrano.
> Io non voglio stare in un posto dove queste cattiverie sono ammesse....



ma ignora sto coglione e fottitene


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di sette anni fa.


Azz. Avevo letto male pure io. Credevo fosse di pochi mesi fa.

Questo fortifica la mia convinzione. Le motivazioni della confessione, IMHO, sono farlocche.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è una testa quadra.


si lo e'..da Rubiera in su sono cosi'..nn lo sapevi?


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Azz. Avevo letto male pure io. Credevo fosse di pochi mesi fa.
> 
> Questo fortifica la mia convinzione. Le motivazioni della confessione, IMHO, sono farlocche.


e dunque cosa pensi tu? IO credo che proprio il fatto che sia finita tanto tempo fa la abbia fatta confessare.Credi che se avesse una storia in corso avrebbe confessato??


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno che ti dica di rileggerti la regola tre,e di farti i cazzi tuoi.


 a natale siamo tutti più buoni!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma l'admin che cazzo aspetta a bannare sto frustrato?


in questo forum non si banna nessuno non lo sai?
E' automoderato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e dunque cosa pensi tu? IO credo che proprio il fatto che sia finita tanto tempo fa la abbia fatta confessare.Credi che se avesse una storia in corso avrebbe confessato??


No. Nessuna storia in corso. Sono dell'idea che sia successo qualcosa che l'abbia costretta a confessare. Cosa ? Bho.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e dunque cosa pensi tu?* IO credo che proprio il fatto che sia finita tanto tempo fa la abbia fatta confessare*.Credi che se avesse una storia in corso avrebbe confessato??


Come "io credo"?
Le hai chiesto il perchè te lo abbia detto? Non ha percepito il tono della sua confessione?
:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

le hai chiesto in che maniera è finita, chi lo ha deciso?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non penso che cercare di colpire le persone dove fa più male possa aumetare la tredicesima di nessuno...

Certe brutture fanno più danno a chi che scrive che a chi le legge.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non penso che cercare di colpire le persone dove fa più male possa aumetare la tredicesima di nessuno...
> 
> Certe brutture fanno più danno a chi che scrive che a chi le legge.


vero.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricetta, grazie.


abbassare di 3 gradi il livello del pudore,confrontarsi sul tema "è bello fare sesso perchè è bello fare sesso", smetterla di giudicare chi si ha di fronte ed essere curiosi senza ledere rispetto e diginità altrui.


Simy ha detto:


> E c'hai pure il coraggio di disapprovarmi :rotfl:


idem



Eretteo ha detto:


> Che ha un pene 10 volte piu' grande di quelli che pigli usualmente.


se c'hai il belino come il cervello,direi che 6 un caso da libro di anatomia



free ha detto:


> come mai trolli?


perchè non può fare altro



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ere...poi vi offendete se vi chiamano teste quadre......​che lavor........


questo spiegherebbe molte cose


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non penso che cercare di colpire le persone dove fa più male possa aumetare la tredicesima di nessuno...
> 
> Certe brutture fanno più danno a chi che scrive che a chi le legge.


Checche' se ne dica,tu non sai scrivere.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le hai chiesto in che maniera è finita, chi lo ha deciso?


lo ha deciso lei


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Checche' se ne dica,tu non sai scrivere.


Sono solo maldicenze che scriveva la mia prof di italiano sulla pagella...

Buon Natale.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. ma io fossi in te la mollerei qui. Vero è che di noi non te ne deve importare, ma la figura di merda che stai facendo te la ricordi di sicuro per un pezzo.



Hai ragione,ma in una galassia e per ragioni lontane mille anni luce da quello che pensi.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Checche' se ne dica,tu non sai scrivere.


E cosa sei allora, stupido a dirglielo dopo tutto questo tempo di scambi alla cazzo di cane sul forum?


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ti sei innervosito perchè sei un imbelle e non sei all'altezza di Rabarbaro? Dai stai calmo, dovresti esserci abituato.


E' bello leggere gli squitii di chi non ha complessi di inferiorita',perche' e' inferiore.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non penso che cercare di colpire le persone dove fa più male possa aumetare la tredicesima di nessuno...
> 
> Certe brutture fanno più danno a chi che scrive che a chi le legge.


ehi, ci ho ripensato....come la mettiamo col tuo vecchia, brutto caprone?
non che lo abbia notato, s'intende:fischio:


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ere...poi vi offendete se vi chiamano teste quadre......​che lavor........


Ma io mica mi offendo


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma finche sto pezzo de merda non se ne va dal forum io non ci rientro.
> C'e' un limite. E io sbaglio a prendermela ma purtroppo sono cose che colpiscono. Mirano e centrano.
> Io non voglio stare in un posto dove queste cattiverie sono ammesse....


Perchè cosa ha fatto il conte adesso?


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono solo maldicenze che scriveva la mia prof di italiano sulla pagella...
> 
> Buon Natale.


Le donnacce messe ad insegnare fan certi danni.....ricambio gli auguri con affetto.


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non penso che *cercare di colpire le persone dove fa più male* possa aumetare la tredicesima di nessuno...
> 
> Certe brutture fanno più danno a chi che scrive che a chi le legge.



ma che dici? così sembri dare un significato, per quanto malvagio, a banali insulti deliranti...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn:​


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma io mica mi offendo



infatti...forse e'peggio testa tonda....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cosa sei allora, stupido a dirglielo dopo tutto questo tempo di scambi alla cazzo di cane sul forum?


Lui non sa scrivere,tu non sai ne' scrivere ne' scopare.
Per farti fare una pompa devi lasciare l'euro del carrello alla zingara nel parcheggio sel supermarket.
Perche' pensando alla cassiera t'ammazzi solo di pippe.
Sfigato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Scusate*

Scusate ho letto pezzo di merda è ho chiaramente ricollegato al conte.Invece è un altro pezzo di merda,ho sbagliato io,in effetti il mio pezzo di merda è una merda intera....!


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi, ci ho ripensato....come la mettiamo col tuo vecchia, brutto caprone?
> non che lo abbia notato, s'intende:fischio:


In quale ospizio hai detto che devo spedirti gli amuleti che hai ordinato per Natale?


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In quale ospizio hai detto che devo spedirti gli amuleti che hai ordinato per Natale?


dici quelli che ti dovresti mettere dove indicato più volte?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici quelli che ti dovresti mettere dove indicato più volte?


Sciocchina...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lui non sa scrivere,tu non sai ne' scrivere ne' scopare.
> Per farti fare una pompa devi lasciare l'euro del carrello alla zingara nel parcheggio sel supermarket.
> Perche' pensando alla cassiera t'ammazzi solo di pippe.
> Sfigato.


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma che, davvero? Cos'è? Che figata! Tipo macchina per l'insulto random, che storia. 
Dai oh, come funziona? Per esempio, se io ti scrivo "figlio di puttana", come rispondi? Ma che storia. Tipo quelle intelligenze artificiali farlocche che in realtà rispondevano mezzo a caso. Vabbè. Dai: FIGLIO DI PUTTANA.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma che, davvero? Cos'è? Che figata! Tipo macchina per l'insulto random, che storia.
> Dai oh, come funziona? Per esempio, se io ti scrivo "figlio di puttana", come rispondi? Ma che storia. Tipo quelle intelligenze artificiali farlocche che in realtà rispondevano mezzo a caso. Vabbè. Dai: FIGLIO DI PUTTANA.


scusate, con tutta la stronzaggine che ha l'utente che stai citando, questo post era di tutt'altro tenore.


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Eddài...*

Facciamo squadra
Facciamo gruppo
Tutti insieme 
Quel tastino lì


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

*minerva*

gran bell'avatar.


buongiorno a tutti, passavo.

orevuar.


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma che, davvero? Cos'è? Che figata! Tipo macchina per l'insulto random, che storia.
> Dai oh, come funziona? Per esempio, se io ti scrivo "figlio di puttana", come rispondi? Ma che storia. Tipo quelle intelligenze artificiali farlocche che in realtà rispondevano mezzo a caso. Vabbè. Dai: FIGLIO DI PUTTANA.



ma allora sei proprio un bamba! cioè, questo è misogino al massimo grado e tu gli dici figlio di puttana?
sai che glie frega...:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Mamma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma che, davvero? Cos'è? Che figata! Tipo macchina per l'insulto random, che storia.
> Dai oh, come funziona? Per esempio, se io ti scrivo "figlio di puttana", come rispondi? Ma che storia. Tipo quelle intelligenze artificiali farlocche che in realtà rispondevano mezzo a caso. Vabbè. Dai: FIGLIO DI PUTTANA.


Mamma mia che volgarità,insulti senza passione,senza spessore senza creatività.Insulti qualunquisti e dozzionali!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora sei proprio un bamba! cioè, questo è misogino al massimo grado e tu gli dici figlio di puttana?
> sai che glie frega...:singleeye:


Sì, ma io mica volevo insultarlo. E' una cosa scientifica. Tipo Pavlov, hai presente?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gran bell'avatar.
> 
> 
> buongiorno a tutti, passavo.
> ...



:calcio: smamma cretino :risata::risata:


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma io mica volevo insultarlo. E' una cosa scientifica. Tipo Pavlov, hai presente?



ti serve un barattolone di vetro, per caso?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

*nicola*

Vedi, questi siamo noi, contento? 


Na cifra eh..! :carneval:


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia che volgarità,insulti senza passione,senza spessore senza creatività.Insulti qualunquisti e dozzionali!


Guarda oscuro che in questi casi gli insulti senza passione sono molto più offensivi, perché nella scala della noncuranza si avvicinano di più al silenzio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia che volgarità,insulti senza passione,senza spessore senza creatività.Insulti qualunquisti e dozzionali!


C'hai ragione. Vuoi mettere una baciata di culo languida e ano-rettale con peluria folta e concentrata la dove il sole non batte ami..! scrissi sole non mazza.!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti serve un barattolone di vetro, per caso?


Una camiciona con le maniche luuuunnngghhee.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbassare di 3 gradi il livello del pudore,confrontarsi sul tema "è bello fare sesso perchè è bello fare sesso", smetterla di giudicare chi si ha di fronte ed essere curiosi senza ledere rispetto e diginità altrui.


Bravo, non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio.

P.S.: Admin se non banni Eretteo, sei coglione come lui (senza peraltro possederne l'eloquio).


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> smamma cretino :risata::risata:



passavo per dare un rosso al *COGLIONAZZO*, random, ma non mi è permesso perchè dovrei dare prima dei verdi ad altri, random.

comunque, basta il pensiero.


orevuar nuovamente.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passavo per dare un rosso al *COGLIONAZZO*, random, ma non mi è permesso perchè dovrei dare prima dei verdi ad altri, random.
> 
> comunque, basta il pensiero.
> 
> ...



Aspè al divino intendi o a eretteo, facciamo chiarezza pliss. 

Però noto che mizzeca sei diventato colto..! ma t'allungaru puru i capiddi ? auahaahahahaha


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspè al divino intendi o a eretteo, facciamo chiarezza pliss.
> 
> Però noto che mizzeca sei diventato colto..! ma t'allungaru puru i capiddi ? auahaahahahaha


al DIVINO: è lui il mio coglionazzo.

ho preso un rosso. sappi, amico/a, che sono offeso: vi lascio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> al DIVINO: è lui il mio coglionazzo.
> 
> ho preso un rosso. sappi, amico/a, che sono offeso: vi lascio.


Aspè che è un ciao ciao? :carneval::carneval:

Bravo a chi diede il rosso al comparuzzo mio. così si fa. :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> al DIVINO: è lui il mio coglionazzo.
> 
> ho preso un rosso. sappi, amico/a, che sono offeso: vi lascio.


Senti: io faccio davvero, davvero fatica a realizzare il fatto che si possa arrivare a cinquant'anni riducendosi da perfetti coglioni così, senza arte nè parte, senza cervello, senza il benchè minimo senso del (proprio) ridicolo. Niente, zero, nulla. Completamente rincitrulliti. Mah. Ciao. Vai, vieni, torni. Ciao, addio, lagrime, auguri Farfalla (sono tornato apposta), voglio fare quello che voglio. Bravo. Cinquant'anni eh. Mica uno. 50.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow;1235679[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Senti: io faccio davvero, davvero fatica a realizzare il fatto che si possa arrivare a cinquant'anni riducendosi da perfetti coglioni così, senza arte nè parte, senza cervello, senza il benchè minimo senso del (proprio) ridicolo. Niente, zero, nulla. Completamente rincitrulliti. Mah. Ciao. Vai, vieni, torni. Ciao, addio, lagrime,[/B] auguri Farfalla (sono tornato apposta), voglio fare quello che voglio. Bravo. Cinquant'anni eh. Mica uno. 50.


Minchia..! pare che parli del mio compare..! come ti permetti ah.! solo io posso.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ancora scrive....
Mmmmmm
Menomale che sono svalvolata e prendo fischi prr fiaschi...
Se poco poco ero lucida...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> al DIVINO: è lui il mio coglionazzo.
> 
> ho preso un rosso. sappi, amico/a, che sono offeso: vi lascio.


To'..
Welcome back


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

*JB*

grazie per le care parole: le ho messe in firma così potrò rileggerle.

grazie ancora.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie per le care parole: le ho messe in firma così potrò rileggerle.
> 
> grazie ancora.


Le care parole te le cerchi. Mi spiace per te, ma non è colpa mia. Tienitele in firma e rileggile ogni tanto, che male non ti fa, magari ti ripigli pure.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

JB, per non dimenticare: ciao-ciao

ah, dimenticavo, la sai quella del gobbo, quella che recita di chi nella via etc etc?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passavo per dare un rosso al *COGLIONAZZO*, random, ma non mi è permesso perchè dovrei dare prima dei verdi ad altri, random.
> 
> comunque, basta il pensiero.
> 
> ...


Ciaoooooo ti trovo più peloso del solito


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Danny, se sn qui a chiedermi i motivi di tutto ciò è perchè so cosa c'è stato tra noi dopo il tradimento.  Se buttassi via tutto ora mi resterebbe solo la merda in mano, se continuassi però a stare con lei e litigare x ogni risposta secondo me errata  o gesto che possano farmi ritornare a pensarci, beh mi devasterei ancor di +.



Infatti tu adesso sei semplicemente sconvolto.
Non puoi ragionare su quanto è accaduto con la necessaria razionalità.
Eppure, se pensi, cosa è cambiato rispetto a qualche mese fa?
Solo che tu adesso sai che sei stato tradito.
Se non lo avessi saputo avresti continuato la vita di prima godendo della persona che hai al tuo fianco allo stesso modo di sempre.
Cosa è più drammatico, allora?
Il tradimento o il venire a conoscenza del tradimento?
Sai quanti tradimenti non vengono svelati mai?
Tua moglie ha fatto comunque un grande passo, quello di confessarti qualcosa che dal suo punto di vista vi divideva.
Non è cosa da poco.
Devi ora solo farti passare l'ansia, la rabbia e cominciare a guardare chi hai di fronte assimilando quanto è accaduto.
E cominciare a chiederti... la ami ancora?
Ti piace ancora?
Come mai è accaduto.
Lascia per ora perdere i particolari. più glieli chiederai con rabbia e meno lei te li verrà a dire, e si chiuderà in se stessa.
Sei già in una posizione di vantaggio, in quanto la storia è finita.
Io sono invece nella tua stessa condizione, ma a due mesi appena dall'inizio della storia.
Io sono anche in ansia perché non so come finirà.
Tu almeno puoi gestire il tutto in maniera da seppellire quanto è accaduto e ricominciare con la tua donna.
Mantieni la calma, però, e non prendere decisioni adesso, che sono i momenti peggiori.
Togliti dalla testa quanto è accaduto e cerca di vivere dei momenti piacevoli con lei.
Vedrai che col tempo sarà lei ad aprirsi nuovamente, quando tu sarai più tranquillo.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooo ti trovo più peloso del solito


.............. e non hai visto il resto ....................


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> JB, per non dimenticare: ciao-ciao
> 
> ah, dimenticavo, la sai quella del gobbo, quella che recita di chi nella via etc etc?


Ma per quale accidenti di motivo tu regolarmente non capisci mai nulla? Com'è possibile che per quanto riguarda poi il sottoscritto tu non solo non capisci ma sei regolarmente in malafede? Io volevo andarmene ma poi alla fine non l'ho fatto per vari motivi, TU SEI ANDATO VIA. E' un filo diverso. Un filo mica tanto, perchè poi non SEI ANDATO VIA. Stai qua, leggi. Cioè, ma per quale accidenti di ragione, poi. Voglio dire, rimani a sto punto. Entri nei thread per dare rossi a me? Ma tu pensa quanto cazzo stai male. Cinquant'anni eh. Ricordiamolo che non fa male.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .............. e non hai visto il resto ....................


Se sei tornato a broccolare potevi stare dove eri


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti tu adesso sei semplicemente sconvolto.
> Non puoi ragionare su quanto è accaduto con la necessaria razionalità.
> Eppure, se pensi, cosa è cambiato rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> Solo che tu adesso sai che sei stato tradito.
> ...


credimi, a volte mi chiedo se fosse stato meglio non sapere. E' vero che lei sarebbe stata la stessa traditrice, illudendomi che io ero la sua vita, ma tutto questo  è troppo grande da affrontare anche col tempo che allieverà...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credimi, a volte mi chiedo se fosse stato meglio non sapere. E' vero che lei sarebbe stata la stessa traditrice, *illudendomi che io ero la sua vita*, ma tutto questo è troppo grande da affrontare anche col tempo che allieverà...


Perchè credi fosse/sia un'illusione?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei tornato a broccolare potevi stare dove eri


no, ero passato per dare un rosso al Coglionazzo, ma lui pare prendersela male: chissà perchè.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè credi fosse/sia un'illusione?


l'illusione che io fossi la sua esclusiva


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .............. e non hai visto il resto ....................


E no che non l'ho visto anche perché c'hai l'avatar a mezzo busto :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> l'illusione che io fossi la sua esclusiva


ok così va meglio


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok così va meglio


no farfalla, era meglio che io lo fossi stato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no farfalla, era meglio che io lo fossi stato.


Intendevo dire che un conto è l'illusione di avere lì'esclusiva un conto è l'illusione che tu fossi la sua vita.
Due cose ben diverse


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credimi, a volte mi chiedo se fosse stato meglio non sapere. E' vero che lei sarebbe stata la stessa traditrice, illudendomi che io ero la sua vita, ma tutto questo  è troppo grande da affrontare anche col tempo che allieverà...



Me lo sono chiesto anch'io.
Sarebbe stato meglio non sapere....
La risposta alla fine è no.
Io sto con una persona e questa persona la voglio conoscere.
Non voglio un simulacro di moglie, una proiezione della mia mente.
Voglio una persona vera, con tutte le cretinate e le porcate che può combinare, ma 
comunque reale. 
E poi, diciamolo, se questa cosa è successa, voglio e devo capire perché.
Può servire anche a migliorarsi vicendevolmente, come tutte le esperienze, negative e non,
che fanno il bagaglio di una vita.
So che al momento fa rabbia. Credimi, ci sto passando anch'io... e ti capisco...
ma è come un incidente in macchina.
Se rimani ferito, la prima cosa da fare è pensare a guarire e a tornare come prima.
O meglio di prima, quando hai visto la morte in faccia... capita che la vita la guardi in un'altra maniera.
Le colpe, le cause... mettiamole in secondo piano, al momento. Facciamone tesoro e convalidiamole nell'esperienza. Ovvero... facciamo in modo che non capiti più.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Aò*



farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che un conto è l'illusione di avere lì'esclusiva un conto è l'illusione che tu fossi la sua vita.
> Due cose ben diverse


A belle natiche ma non mi fili più?


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesto anch'io.
> Sarebbe stato meglio non sapere....
> La risposta alla fine è no.
> Io sto con una persona e questa persona la voglio conoscere.
> ...


ma se questa persona che ti vive accanto diventa tanto impudica e ti violenta sai che mi fotte che sia vera e che si è fatta il bastardo??


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfy*

capisco che hai le ali ma a tutto c'è un limite: Oscuro!?


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

*esimio buongiorno*



oscuro ha detto:


> A belle natiche ma non mi fili più?


tempo splendido,nevvero?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ritorno al mio silenzio così faccio felice il Coglionazzo.

divittitivi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A belle natiche ma non mi fili più?


Sei sempre nei miei pensieri...sono solo incasinata


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma se questa persona che ti vive accanto diventa tanto impudica e ti violenta sai che mi fotte che sia vera e che si è fatta il bastardo??


allora riassumendo che non ho tempo e voglia di rileggermi tutto il 3d: cosa ti sta dando realmente fastidio,il fatto che tua moglie abbia avuto un amante,che l'amante fosse quello che ritenevi un amico o il fatto che te l'abbia detto?

sempre premesso che l'esserselo portato nel vostro letto è una cosa decisamente di cattivo gusto


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> tempo splendido,nevvero?


Esimio buon giorno.Un modo di dire virtuale ci mancherebbe...!


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora riassumendo che non ho tempo e voglia di rileggermi tutto il 3d: cosa ti sta dando realmente fastidio,il fatto che tua moglie abbia avuto un amante,che l'amante fosse quello che ritenevi un amico o il fatto che te l'abbia detto?
> 
> sempre premesso che l'esserselo portato nel vostro letto è una cosa decisamente di cattivo gusto


ogni cosa all'enesima potenza e in più lo scoprire una persona diversa da ciò che si conosceva e che diceva di essere.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio buon giorno.Un modo di dire virtuale ci mancherebbe...!


Vero, in privato usi altri termini


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lo ha deciso lei



abbastanza scontata come risposta....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si lo e'..da Rubiera in su sono cosi'..nn lo sapevi?


appunto.


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma se questa persona che ti vive accanto diventa tanto impudica e ti violenta sai che mi fotte che sia vera e che si è fatta il bastardo??


Scusa se mi impiccio ma con lui non c'hai parlato....anche solo per fargli sapere che sai che bel pezzo di emme sia???


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ogni cosa all'enesima potenza e in più lo scoprire una persona diversa da ciò che si conosceva e che diceva di essere.


ok,chiaro.   quindi ora che intendi fare?  visto che il passato non è cancellabile e mi pare che tu non intenda far implodere la famiglia per questa faccenda.

l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di non sperare di avere un perchè lei lo abbia fatto, pressandola.  ci sta anche che semplicemente non ci sia un perchè razionale a questa storia.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> abbastanza scontata come risposta....


beh, ma è cio che mi ha riferito...


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero, in privato usi altri termini


in privato immagino ti parli del concetto di ultimo uomo   anche perchè non ci sarebbe altro argomento di cui discorrere.....


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Scusa se mi impiccio ma con lui non c'hai parlato....anche solo per fargli sapere che sai che bel pezzo di emme sia???


certo che ci ho parlato, anche incontrato...


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che ci ho parlato, anche incontrato...


e cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e cosa ti ha detto?


ahahaha e cosa poteva dirmi se non con le orecchie abbassate di aver sbagliato , di perdonarlo, di sentirsi una merda e tutte le stronzate di uno che avrebbe dovuto mettere la testa nel cesso??


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Scusa se mi impiccio ma con lui non c'hai parlato....anche solo per fargli sapere che sai che bel pezzo di emme sia???


non ne vedo l'utilità.  

lui le ha fatto la corte,lei ha ceduto perchè lusingata ed attratta.      se il pensiero di essere impegnati non li ha fermati,vuol dire che non era un problema per loro.

era un problema il fatto che questa loro attrazione potesse minare nel lungo periodo 2 famiglie,infatti si sono fermati prima di arrivare a quello.

qui si trata al limite di prendere atto che l'esclusività è un'utopia in un mondo in cui uomini e donne interagiscono liberamente in ogni ambito


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> in privato immagino ti parli del concetto di ultimo uomo   anche perchè non ci sarebbe altro argomento di cui discorrere.....


Tranquillo che in privato gia c'è chi mi riempie di insulti......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha e cosa poteva dirmi se non con le orecchie abbassate di aver sbagliato , di perdonarlo, di sentirsi una merda e tutte le stronzate di uno che avrebbe dovuto mettere la testa nel cesso??


CVD.   risultati pratici nessuno,solo mancata preservazione dell'Entropia


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

...mi fate un riassunto?
Perchè lei ha confessato dopo così tanti anni?


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha e cosa poteva dirmi se non con le orecchie abbassate di aver sbagliato , di perdonarlo, di sentirsi una merda e tutte le stronzate di uno che avrebbe dovuto mettere la testa nel cesso??


bè si, era scontato.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne vedo l'utilità.
> 
> lui le ha fatto la corte,lei ha ceduto perchè lusingata ed attratta.      se il pensiero di essere impegnati non li ha fermati,vuol dire che non era un problema per loro.
> 
> ...


insomma leggendo la tua ultima frase, praticamente un porcaio senza fine...


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi fate un riassunto?
> Perchè lei ha confessato dopo così tanti anni?


Non s'è ancora capito.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che in privato gia c'è chi mi riempie di insulti......:rotfl::rotfl:


in effetti mi manca qualcuno da inveire fino alla 17ma generazione....hai un candidato da suggerirmi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi fate un riassunto?
> Perchè lei ha confessato dopo così tanti anni?


oh, buongiorno. Cioè, tu arrivi comoda dopo 100 pagine e ti leggi il bignami? Torna quando sei preparata


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi fate un riassunto?
> Perchè lei ha confessato dopo così tanti anni?


vabbè dai, il perchè, visto che non l'ha fatto con lo specifico intento di fargli del male, è riassumibile con: è una fagiana.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti mi manca qualcuno da inveire fino alla 17ma generazione....hai un candidato da suggerirmi?


Si,ma adesso è il turno mio....:rotfl:


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi fate un riassunto?
> Perchè lei ha confessato dopo così tanti anni?


una confessione alla cazzo di cane!! Mi ha detto che per lei è oramai il passato dopo 7 anni e credeva lo fosse anche x me. Senza cervello ancora adesso..


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè dai, il perchè, visto che non l'ha fatto con lo specifico intento di fargli del male, è riassumibile con: è una fagiana.


cosa intendi x fagiana? una polla??


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> insomma leggendo la tua ultima frase, praticamente un porcaio senza fine...


mah...più che altro sono i danni prevedibili in assenza di onestà intellettuale.

Non da parte tua,spero sia chiaro.

ma uscendo di casa,prima di rientrare so che incrocerò almeno 3 donne che vorrei far godere.

da una mia everntuale moglie non posso pretendere che renda fantasmi gli altri uomini e le altre donne come per magia. 
perchè non pretendo da lei quello che non garantisco io.

la colpa che mi sento di imputare a tua moglie non è quella di aver desiderato/ceduto al vostro ex amico.

è quella di non avertene parlato tempestivamente e di esserselo portato nel vostro letto.

insomma lei non ha avuto cura nè rispetto di te e di questo dovrà fare ammenda.   solo che non ho capito cosa pensi di fare tu.

lascia perdere l'idea del rinfacciarglielo a vita,finireste solo per distruggere quello che è rimasto del vostro matrimonio


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> cosa intendi x fagiana? non ho capito davvero


ahahah, scusa.
Qui fagiano/a sta per traditore non proprio scafato e scaltro.
L'avevo detto a Quib che dobbiamo fare un glossario...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicò*



nicola ha detto:


> cosa intendi x fagiana? una polla??


Nicò,ma fammi capire,quanti incontri ci sono stati fra tua moglie e la merda?


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicò,ma fammi capire,quanti incontri ci sono stati fra tua moglie e la merda?


in quei mesi 5 o 6...confermati da entrambi i lati


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,chiaro.   quindi ora che intendi fare?  visto che il passato non è cancellabile e mi pare che tu non intenda far implodere la famiglia per questa faccenda.
> 
> l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di non sperare di avere un perchè lei lo abbia fatto, pressandola.  ci sta anche che semplicemente non ci sia un perchè razionale a questa storia.


Quoto
E non é diversa. Lei é sempre lei e in più é anche questo


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> in quei mesi 5 o 6...confermati da entrambi i lati


Quindi incontri per fini sessuali o una relazione con 5 incontri?


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi incontri per fini sessuali o una relazione con 5 incontri?


relazione con 5 - 6 incontri a parte tutte le frequentazioni continue a 4


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Mh*



nicola ha detto:


> relazione con 5 - 6 incontri


Non bene.


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bene.


beh specifica però.
Ora vi saluto, buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicò*



nicola ha detto:


> beh specifica però.
> Ora vi saluto, buona giornata a tutti.


Nicò,la cazzata si è procastinata per un bel pò,non è stata una sbandata,è stato un tamponamento!


----------



## nicola (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicò,la cazzata si è procastinata per un bel pò,non è stata una sbandata,è stato un tamponamento!


U SACC...(LO SO IN LINGUA NOSTRANA)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicò,la cazzata si è procastinata per un bel pò,non è stata una sbandata,è stato un tamponamento!


Oscuro, secondo te in 8 mesi quante volte si dovevano vedere? in 8 mesi 5-6 incontri... non sono mica tanti (Nicola, lo so che per te sono pure troppi)


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Aè*



nicola ha detto:


> U SACC...(LO SO IN LINGUA NOSTRANA)


Nicò o saiè,e vir 'chell che à fà.....!Ma ta cuntat altri particolari?


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*sBRI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, secondo te in 8 mesi quante volte si dovevano vedere? in 8 mesi 5-6 incontri... non sono mica tanti (Nicola, lo so che per te sono pure troppi)


Sono troppo pochi infatti....sarà vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ritorno al mio silenzio così faccio felice il Coglionazzo.
> 
> divittitivi.


Guarda che a me non è che frega nulla. Ovviamente non è vero il contrario, se stai qui a darmi rossi comunque. A sto punto tanto vale che scrivi, te l'ho pure detto prima, ma con tutta probabilità non hai capito niente. Vabbè.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

*esimio mi perdoni*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sono troppo pochi infatti....sarà vero?


l'utilità di sapere quante volte sono stati a letto insieme in che consiste?

5-6 volte sono poche in termini assoluti,ma vanno parametrate sulle reali occasioni a disposizione: 2 coppie con famiglia e credo figli,4 persone che si suppone abbiano tutte un lavoro,persone che si frequenta(va)no con regolarità nel tempo libero....   

converrai che se fai la tara a questo non è che avanzasse poi tutto sto tempo per la relazione extra


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'utilità di sapere quante volte sono stati a letto insieme in che consiste?
> 
> 5-6 volte sono poche in termini assoluti,ma vanno parametrate sulle reali occasioni a disposizione: 2 coppie con famiglia e credo figli,4 persone che si suppone abbiano tutte un lavoro,persone che si frequenta(va)no con regolarità nel tempo libero....
> 
> converrai che se fai la tara a questo non è che avanzasse poi tutto sto tempo per la relazione extra


La mia domanda infatti aveva altra utilità.Cercavo di risalire dalle volte al coinvolgimento emotivo...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Illustrissimi*



oscuro ha detto:


> La mia domanda infatti aveva altra utilità.Cercavo di risalire dalle volte al coinvolgimento emotivo...


Mi si permetta, ma la signora in questione per il bellimbusto aveva perso proprio la brocca al punto da fregarsene di dove come e quando. Già il fatto delle frequentazioni in comune mi appare come qualcosa di morboso.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia domanda infatti aveva altra utilità.Cercavo di risalire dalle volte al coinvolgimento emotivo...


mi pareva che Nicola avesse già detto che la moglie si era "innamorata",dove innamoramento va inteso come una capata fortissima contro un travetto di cemento armato.

si è fermata quando ha realizzato che stava facendosi dei castelli in aria


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> relazione con 5 - 6 incontri a parte tutte le frequentazioni continue a 4


5 o 6...
Sono niente.
Dai Nicola, che vuoi buttare all'aria un matrimonio per 5 o 6 incontri clandestini?
Vedi tu: se la tua donna ti fa schifo, prendi il coraggio, separati e vai a vivere da solo.
Le passi gli alimenti, vedi tuo figlio a orari prestabiliti, lasci la tua casa...
e ti trovi un'altra. Forse. 
Che non è detto sia più fedele della tua, sicuramente, se la cosa per te ha qualche importanza, avrà più esperienze precedenti... con cui confrontarti... quindi magari non sarà una passeggiata per te che da una vita hai la stessa donna.
Altrimenti, ripigliati... e cerca di ricostruire, così stai solo demolendo il salvabile.
Stai calmo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Proff tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi si permetta, ma la signora in questione per il bellimbusto aveva perso proprio la brocca al punto da fregarsene di dove come e quando. Già il fatto delle frequentazioni in comune mi appare come qualcosa di morboso.


Proff tuba,e allora le porgo la domanda delle domandeerchè è finita?quando è finita?c'è stato anche un pò di anal?


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> 5 o 6...
> Sono niente.
> Dai Nicola, che vuoi buttare all'aria un matrimonio per 5 o 6 incontri clandestini?
> Vedi tu: se la tua donna ti fa schifo, prendi il coraggio, separati e vai a vivere da solo.
> ...


Ma si nicò ascolta l'uomo del nord,5 o 6 inchiavardate e che sono,dai che succede a tutti,e mamma mia come siamo antichi...


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

*ahhhh ma allora dillo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Proff tuba,e allora le porgo la domanda delle domandeerchè è finita?quando è finita?c'è stato anche un pò di anal?


vuoi capire se la moglie di Nicola ha il culo pregiudicato.......esimio capisco il linguaggio accademico,ma non giriamo attorno ai discorsi


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> 5 o 6...
> Sono niente.
> Dai Nicola, che vuoi buttare all'aria un matrimonio per 5 o 6 incontri clandestini?
> Vedi tu: se la tua donna ti fa schifo, prendi il coraggio, separati e vai a vivere da solo.
> ...


Calma però, non è che se cadi nella fossa biologica ci resti perché fuori è un brutto mondo.
Se lei non si schioda e se ne resta in silenzio a stupirsi della reazione di lui che presupposti ci sono?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma se questa persona che ti vive accanto diventa tanto impudica e ti violenta sai che mi fotte che sia vera e che si è fatta il bastardo??



Sei passato dalla bambolina alla realtà... 
Che dire...
sei sulla buona strada per una separazione, se vai avanti così.
E' quello che vuoi?
Sai cosa significa, vero?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Calma però, non è che se cadi nella fossa biologica ci resti perché fuori è un brutto mondo.
> Se lei non si schioda e se ne resta in silenzio a stupirsi della reazione di lui che presupposti ci sono?


Ma secondo te la reazione di Nicola invita a lasciarsi andare?
Che si deve schiodare lei, per buttare altra benzina sul fuoco?
Ovvio che si chiuda a riccio.
Nicola è fuori.
Lei non si sta stupendo della reazione, si sta difendendo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi capire se la moglie di Nicola ha il culo pregiudicato.......esimio capisco il linguaggio accademico,ma non giriamo attorno ai discorsi


Si,perchè l'elargizione anale potrebbe essere il termometro del coinvolgimento.....In caso di culo pregiudicato,è un'unita di misura fallace.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ohhh*



danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te la reazione di Nicola invita a lasciarsi andare?
> Che si deve schiodare lei, per buttare altra benzina sul fuoco?
> Ovvio che si chiuda a riccio.
> Nicola è fuori.
> Lei non si sta stupendo della reazione, si sta difendendo.


Si difende....poverina....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> 5 o 6...
> Sono niente.
> Dai Nicola, che vuoi buttare all'aria un matrimonio per 5 o 6 incontri clandestini?
> Vedi tu: se la tua donna ti fa schifo, prendi il coraggio, separati e vai a vivere da solo.
> ...


santamariadileuca che tristezza, Danny. Motivazioni del genere alla lunga tengono come una diga di sabbia.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Illustrissimo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Proff tuba,e allora le porgo la domanda delle domandeerchè è finita?quando è finita?c'è stato anche un pò di anal?


Per me queste cose Nicola dovrà faticare non poco per venirle a sapere con certezza, sempre che voglia. La moglie in questo momento si è richiusa a riccio perchè credeva di sortire un effetto con la sua confessione a cazzo e invece si ritrova a dover far fronte a un fuoco di fila non indifferente da parte del marito. 

Se anal c'è stato, è stato di quello insulso: lubrificazione preventiva, cara se ti faccio male dimmelo, e patapam e patapim.........come Lei m'insegna l'anal non è anal se non è a secco.


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te la reazione di Nicola invita a lasciarsi andare?
> Che si deve schiodare lei, per buttare altra benzina sul fuoco?
> Ovvio che si chiuda a riccio.
> Nicola è fuori.
> Lei non si sta stupendo della reazione, si sta difendendo.


Hai ragione.
NICOLA!!!
Vergognati e datti due schiaffi!



ma che scherziamo, adesso è lui che deve capirla?
lui che ha perso ogni certezza sugli ultimi sette anni di vita insieme?
lui che dalla persona che dice che è roba vecchia e che non conta nulla 
non ottiene risposte?
Su una cosa ti poso dar ragione, se Nicola non si sforza di abbassare i toni
lei difficilmente inizierà a parlare ma accettare la situazione e l' atteggiamento 
di lei per paura di cosa potrebbe comportare un finale diverso è una forma
di rassegnazione vittimistica che non tollererei in nessun caso.

(Opinione personalissima, come sempre)


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Prof*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me queste cose Nicola dovrà faticare non poco per venirle a sapere con certezza, sempre che voglia. La moglie in questo momento si è richiusa a riccio perchè credeva di sortire un effetto con la sua confessione a cazzo e invece si ritrova a dover far fronte a un fuoco di fila non indifferente da parte del marito.
> 
> Se anal c'è stato, è stato di quello insulso: lubrificazione preventiva, cara se ti faccio male dimmelo, e patapam e patapim.........come Lei m'insegna l'anal non è anal se non è a secco.


Si ,sarebbe interessante conoscere la dinamica dell'anal.é stato un anal preterintenzionale?intenzionale?anal colposo?anal volontario?in questi casi è importante risalire alla verità.Ci sono state recidive anali?L'anal a secco mi porta a considerare un coinvolgimento pesante...devo sapere.


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> 5 o 6...
> Sono niente.
> Dai Nicola, che vuoi buttare all'aria un matrimonio per 5 o 6 incontri clandestini?
> Vedi tu: se la tua donna ti fa schifo, prendi il coraggio, separati e vai a vivere da solo.
> ...


Mi colpisce l'elenco degli svantaggi, soprattutto l'ultimo.
Nord, Sud, Est o Ovest mi sembra tutto un delirio. Nicola dovrebbe tenersi la moglie perché vedrebbe poco i figli (non perché i figli ne potrebbero soffrire), perché dovrebbe uscire di casa lui (non sia giammai!) pagare gli alimenti e poi, se va bene, trovarsene un'altra. Che però non regge il confronto con la consorte fedifraga, perché quella nuova sicuramente ha già avuto una vita sessuale.
E lui non è preparato a ciò


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi colpisce l'elenco degli svantaggi, soprattutto l'ultimo.
> Nord, Sud, Est o Ovest mi sembra tutto un delirio. Nicola dovrebbe tenersi la moglie perché vedrebbe poco i figli (non perché i figli ne potrebbero soffrire), perché dovrebbe uscire di casa lui (non sia giammai!) pagare gli alimenti e poi, se va bene, trovarsene un'altra. Che però non regge il confronto con la consorte fedifraga, perché quella nuova sicuramente ha già avuto una vita sessuale.
> E lui non è preparato a ciò


Fra l' altro un figlio non è maggiorenne? o sbaglio?


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma veramente!*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca che tristezza, Danny. Motivazioni del genere alla lunga tengono come una diga di sabbia.


Mi hai anticipata


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca che tristezza, Danny. Motivazioni del genere alla lunga tengono come una diga di sabbia.



Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà  a un uomo solo...
Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
Cosa è cambiato?
Che lei è stata sincera?
A differenza di altre (e altri) ipocriti che tutta la vita tradiscono senza dire un cazzo ai consorti?
Gliene facciamo una colpa?
Roviniamo una famiglia per qualche scopata del passato confessata?
Ma proviamo a metterci nei panni di questa donna...
Vede l'amico che balla, le salgono gli ormoni, questo se la fa su in qualche modo, lei si lascia andare, non capisce più niente... poi la cosa finisce come deve finire e lei si porta per anni dentro un macigno, che la fa sentire in colpa col marito.
Un giorno trova il coraggio di dirglielo, e questi impazzisce, diventa ossessivo e paranoico.
Lei si chiude a riccio pensando "Che cazzata ho fatto a dirglielo, tornassi indietro".
Perché lei lo ama, gli vuol bene, VUOLE STARE CON LUI, mica con l'altro.
Ma lui non capisce più niente.
E arriva su questo forum, dove c'è chi gli dà ragione, dando contro alla moglie.
Va bene, lapidiamola pure, questa donna: e insieme a lei tutti gli altri come lei.
Che con le azioni e le intenzioni in qualche modo hanno tradito.
Ne resteranno ben pochi.
Forse nessuno.
Ma gli vogliamo dare a Nicola qualche certezza per ricostruire?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi colpisce l'elenco degli svantaggi, soprattutto l'ultimo.
> Nord, Sud, Est o Ovest mi sembra tutto un delirio. Nicola dovrebbe tenersi la moglie perché vedrebbe poco i figli (non perché i figli ne potrebbero soffrire), perché dovrebbe uscire di casa lui (non sia giammai!) pagare gli alimenti e poi, se va bene, trovarsene un'altra. Che però non regge il confronto con la consorte fedifraga, perché quella nuova sicuramente ha già avuto una vita sessuale.
> E lui non è preparato a ciò



Alternative?
E' quello che gli capiterà.
Magari dicendoglielo si ripiglia un poco e comincia a ragionare, no?


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
> Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà  a un uomo solo...
> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
> Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
> ...


Scusa ma nella tua analisi l'empatia verso il tradito sia pari a 0.
Non capisco


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
> Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà  a un uomo solo...
> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
> Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
> ...


Non mi scandalizza la tua clemenza nei confronti dell'adulterio, mi scandalizzano i motivi per cui tu aborri il divorzio


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma..*

Tu, che certezze gli stai dando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
> Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà a un uomo solo...
> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
> Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
> ...


guarda questo lo condivido, infatti a Nicola non ho parlato di lapidazioni. Ma parlare di mogli come fossero macchine(nuova, usato sicuro, kilometraggio), a me, in quanto essere umano e donna, fa cascare le braccia. Veramente mi fa cascare altro, ma dopo a Feather viene uno smalvino.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non mi scandalizza la tua clemenza nei confronti dell'adulterio, mi scandalizzano i motivi per cui tu aborri il divorzio


Perché sono figlio di divorziati e so cosa vuol dire per tutti gli attori che vi partecipano.
Ti cambia la vita.
A meno che una coppia sia incompatibile del tutto, il divorzio non lo capisco... qui abbiamo una famiglia che fino a ieri era quella del Mulino Bianco... che ora diventi quella di Il bosco ha fame solo per qualche scopata confessata... dai... mi sembra riduttivo per il concetto stesso di famiglia.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Tu, che certezze gli stai dando?



Che sua moglie è lì, accanto a lui, che vuole stare con lui e che comunque è stata lei, di sua sponte, a confessare la cosa, e questa per me è una cosa importante in un rapporto, prevede sincerità e pertanto rispetto verso l'altro, che con l'ipocrisia nulla ha a che fare.
Con queste certezze Nicola deve ripartire.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Già*

Ma lui non è un membro di quella famiglia? E lo lascia nello stato in cui si trova?


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me queste cose Nicola dovrà faticare non poco per venirle a sapere con certezza, sempre che voglia. La moglie in questo momento si è richiusa a riccio perchè credeva di sortire un effetto con la sua confessione a cazzo e invece si ritrova a dover far fronte a un fuoco di fila non indifferente da parte del marito.
> 
> Se anal c'è stato, è stato di quello insulso: lubrificazione preventiva, cara se ti faccio male dimmelo, e patapam e patapim.........come Lei m'insegna l'anal non è anal se non è a secco.




....certo che siete senza pietà.....


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda questo lo condivido, infatti a Nicola non ho parlato di lapidazioni. Ma parlare di mogli come fossero macchine(nuova, usato sicuro, kilometraggio), a me, in quanto essere umano e donna, fa cascare le braccia. Veramente mi fa cascare altro, ma dopo a Feather viene uno smalvino.


Ma ha iniziato Nicola, con il suo modo di intendere lei, una bambolina, la violenza etc.
L'impressione mia è che lei si senta defraudato dell'esclusività di una donna che ha avuto solo lui. Ovvero che si senta rubato di una sessualità e di un'affettività che per lui era esclusiva.
Il che è un'utopia: la sfera del sentimento dell'altro è sempre di un'altra persona, ed è fatta di desiderio, e a volte di azioni, che non ci appartengono. Ora, con queste premesse... come riuscirebbe a rapportarsi con una nuova donna che ha alle spalle magari 20 anni di storia, sentimentale e sessuale... non so se si è capito il concetto?
5 o 6 scopate max di una persona che crede di avere in esclusiva per anni lo riducono in brandelli... mettiamolo a confronto con chi per anni gli è stato lontano... magari sono solo io a vedere qualche difficoltà?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Che sua moglie è lì, accanto a lui, che vuole stare con lui e che comunque è stata lei, di sua sponte, a confessare la cosa, e questa per me è una cosa importante in un rapporto, *prevede sincerità e pertanto rispetto verso l'altro, che con l'ipocrisia nulla ha a che fare.
> *Con queste certezze Nicola deve ripartire.


se questo fosse vero, lei sarebbe sincera da agosto e ipocrita e senza rispetto per sette anni e otto mesi. Mettimo un attimo le due cose sui piatti della bilancia e vedi che comincia tutto quanto a pendere dalla parte sbagliata.
Lei non ha parlato dopo sette anni perchè è sincera, diciamolo, ma perchè voleva ripulirsi la coscienza, pensava così di non sentirsi più in colpa verso il marito.
Ma purtroppo non è così che funziona... le colpe sono reali, non sono una sensazione.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se questo fosse vero, lei sarebbe sincera da agosto e ipocrita e senza rispetto per sette anni e otto mesi. Mettimo un attimo le due cose sui piatti della bilancia e vedi che comincia tutto quanto a pendere dalla parte sbagliata.
> Lei non ha parlato dopo sette anni perchè è sincera, diciamolo, ma perchè voleva ripulirsi la coscienza, pensava così di non sentirsi più in colpa verso il marito.
> Ma purtroppo non è così che funziona... le colpe sono reali, non sono una sensazione.


OK, ma... così fan tutte, no?
Probabilmente non gliene avrebbe parlato mai... fino a che a un certo punto non si è sentita in dovere di farlo...
E male ha fatto, vista la reazione di Nicola.
Alzi la mano il traditore che confessa il suo peccato al consorte.
Nessuno tra i presenti?
Perché?


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Questo,*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se questo fosse vero, lei sarebbe sincera da agosto e ipocrita e senza rispetto per sette anni e otto mesi. Mettimo un attimo le due cose sui piatti della bilancia e vedi che comincia tutto quanto a pendere dalla parte sbagliata.
> Lei non ha parlato dopo sette anni perchè è sincera, diciamolo, ma perchè voleva ripulirsi la coscienza, pensava così di non sentirsi più in colpa verso il marito.
> Ma purtroppo non è così che funziona... le colpe sono reali, non sono una sensazione.


 Lo stai supponendo tu. Non ci sono certezze. Lei non parla.


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sono figlio di divorziati e so cosa vuol dire per tutti gli attori che vi partecipano.
> Ti cambia la vita.
> A meno che una coppia sia incompatibile del tutto, il divorzio non lo capisco... qui abbiamo una famiglia che fino a ieri era quella del Mulino Bianco... che ora diventi quella di Il bosco ha fame solo per qualche scopata confessata... dai... mi sembra riduttivo per il concetto stesso di famiglia.


La famiglia del Mulino Bianco è un'istantanea di un archetipo che serve per venderti i dolcetti. Tu della famiglia del Mulino Bianco conosci quattro fotogrammi: meno di quanto tu conosca quella di Nicola. Tutto il resto che ricami intorno a quella pubblicità (e come te molti altri, sennò avrebbero avuto modo di cambiare la loro retorica di marketing) è nella tua testa, nei tuoi sogni. Ma se la realtà è ben diversa aggrapparsi a qualcosa che ad uno sguardo superficiale può assomigliarci, è deleterio, è come specchiarsi negli occhi degli altri: è cristallizzare un io fragile e incompleto


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *OK, ma... così fan tutte, no?
> *Probabilmente non gliene avrebbe parlato mai... fino a che a un certo punto non si è sentita in dovere di farlo...
> E male ha fatto, vista la reazione di Nicola.
> Alzi la mano il traditore che confessa il suo peccato al consorte.
> ...


a titolo personale, se permetti, NO. E nessuno confessa perchè non solo è una cosa stupida, ma anche vile, pulirsi la coscienza con il dolore altrui.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok,*



danny ha detto:


> OK, ma... così fan tutte, no?
> Probabilmente non gliene avrebbe parlato mai... fino a che a un certo punto non si è sentita in dovere di farlo...
> E male ha fatto, vista la reazione di Nicola.
> Alzi la mano il traditore che confessa il suo peccato al consorte.
> ...


 Ma se cominci con l' essere sincero, vai fino in fondo, costi quello che costi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ha iniziato Nicola, con il suo modo di intendere lei, una bambolina, la violenza etc.
> L'impressione mia è che lei si senta defraudato dell'esclusività di una donna che ha avuto solo lui. Ovvero che si senta rubato di una sessualità e di un'affettività che per lui era esclusiva.
> Il che è un'utopia: la sfera del sentimento dell'altro è sempre di un'altra persona, ed è fatta di desiderio, e a volte di azioni, che non ci appartengono. Ora, con queste premesse... come riuscirebbe a rapportarsi con una nuova donna che ha alle spalle magari 20 anni di storia, sentimentale e sessuale... non so se si è capito il concetto?
> 5 o 6 scopate max di una persona che crede di avere in esclusiva per anni lo riducono in brandelli... mettiamolo a confronto con chi per anni gli è stato lontano... magari sono solo io a vedere qualche difficoltà?


ma qui il problema non è affatto il numero delle scopate; è mancato proprio il rispetto per lui e la famiglia tutta al momento in cui ha usato il letto di casa.


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se questo fosse vero, lei sarebbe sincera da agosto e ipocrita e senza rispetto per sette anni e otto mesi. Mettimo un attimo le due cose sui piatti della bilancia e vedi che comincia tutto quanto a pendere dalla parte sbagliata.
> Lei non ha parlato dopo sette anni perchè è sincera, diciamolo, ma perchè voleva ripulirsi la coscienza, pensava così di non sentirsi più in colpa verso il marito.
> Ma purtroppo non è così che funziona... le colpe sono reali, non sono una sensazione.




...il tutto condito da una superficialità imperdonabile.....come faceva a non pensare alle conseguenze della confessione...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Lo stai supponendo tu. Non ci sono certezze. Lei non parla.


appunto... ha la sincerità a singhiozzo probabilmente.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sono voluti anni perché questa donna trovasse il coraggio di dirglielo...
Anni magari di sensi di colpa... 
se lei voleva l'altro se ne sarebbe già andata all'epoca, nella realtà lei ha sempre scelto il marito...
e in questi anni è stata sincera con lui perché la relazione era già finita, finita, finita!
Una sbandata, niente più.
Gli si dia il giusto peso.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Questo*



danny ha detto:


> Ci sono voluti anni perché questa donna trovasse il coraggio di dirglielo...
> Anni magari di sensi di colpa...
> se lei voleva l'altro se ne sarebbe già andata all'epoca, nella realtà lei ha sempre scelto il marito...
> e in questi anni è stata sincera con lui perché la relazione era già finita, finita, finita!
> ...


Lo dici tu. Dovrebbe dirlo lei a Nicola. Non credi?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a titolo personale, se permetti, NO. E nessuno confessa perchè non solo è una cosa stupida, ma anche vile, pulirsi la coscienza con il dolore altrui.



Nessuno confessa perché tutti hanno paura delle conseguenze.
Perché ognuno vuole farsi i cazzi suoi senza rischi, e se confessasse la cosa diventerebbe difficile.
Tutti vogliono il marito o la moglie a casa tranquilli, e poi le scopate e l'adrenalina fuori quando capita.
E questo è incompatibile con qualsiasi confessione.


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi si permetta, ma la signora in questione per il bellimbusto aveva perso proprio la brocca al punto da fregarsene di dove come e quando. *Già il fatto delle frequentazioni in comune mi appare come qualcosa di morboso.*






Neretto molto più grave delle 5/6 chiodate


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny,*

Non stai sovrapponendo due situazioni differenti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono voluti anni perché questa donna trovasse il coraggio di dirglielo...
> Anni magari di sensi di colpa...
> se lei voleva l'altro se ne sarebbe già andata all'epoca, nella realtà lei ha sempre scelto il marito...
> e in questi anni è stata sincera con lui perché la relazione era già finita, finita, finita!
> ...


Danny, un conto è il peso.
Un conto è sbandierare una confessione postuma come atto eroico.
Fosse stata sincera, l'avrebbe detto durante, non dopo.
Lei si è fatta la sua storia come tutti quelli che tradiscono.
Poi ... ci sono quelli che hanno sensi di colpa, quelli che non ce l'hanno.
Tra i primi ci sono quelli che hanno il buon senso di smazzarseli da soli... e quelli che non ce l'hanno.
tutto qui.


----------



## Etrusco (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono voluti anni perché questa donna trovasse il coraggio di dirglielo...
> Anni magari di sensi di colpa...
> se lei voleva l'altro se ne sarebbe già andata all'epoca, nella realtà lei ha sempre scelto il marito...
> e in questi anni è stata sincera con lui perché la relazione era già finita, finita, finita!
> ...



Danny credo sia pacifico abbia scelto il marito, non è mai stato in discussione....il problema semmai è la mancanza di sincerità per tutti quei mesi


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Non credo.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto... ha la sincerità a singhiozzo probabilmente.


Ha solo una  fifa nera, a mio avviso.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> OK, ma... così fan tutte, no?
> Probabilmente non gliene avrebbe parlato mai... fino a che a un certo punto non si è sentita in dovere di farlo...
> E male ha fatto, vista la reazione di Nicola.
> Alzi la mano il traditore che confessa il suo peccato al consorte.
> ...


Danny,senza offesa ma ci sei o ci fai???Solo un povero mentecatto,7 anni dopo..senza alcun motivo.puo'confessare un tradimento...per guadagnare che cosa scusa???ahahaha...stasera arrivo a casa,bacio mia moglie..poi le dico sai che....ma secondo te??


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ma se cominci con l' essere sincero, vai fino in fondo, costi quello che costi.



Ci vuole coraggio e incoscienza.
Altrimenti ti chiudi a riccio quando vedi una reazione come questa.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me queste cose Nicola dovrà faticare non poco per venirle a sapere con certezza, sempre che voglia. La moglie in questo momento si è richiusa a riccio perchè credeva di sortire un effetto con la sua confessione a cazzo e invece si ritrova a dover far fronte a un fuoco di fila non indifferente da parte del marito.
> 
> Se anal c'è stato, è stato di quello insulso: lubrificazione preventiva, cara se ti faccio male dimmelo, e patapam e patapim.........come Lei m'insegna l'anal non è anal se non è a secco.


Ma ma ma......
Che volgarita...
Non sorprendiamoci poi se alcune donne sono reticente con questo anal..
Mah...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si difende....poverina....!


certo si deve difendere dal marito poverina... Ma cosa mi tocca leggere... Invece la coppia non va difesa dalle porcate con terzi.. Mahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno confessa perché tutti hanno paura delle conseguenze.
> Perché ognuno vuole farsi i cazzi suoi senza rischi, e se confessasse la cosa diventerebbe difficile.
> Tutti vogliono il marito o la moglie a casa tranquilli, e poi le scopate e l'adrenalina fuori quando capita.
> E questo è incompatibile con qualsiasi confessione.


Danny... non somatizzare. Non è così. Certo che uno ha paura delle conseguenze... appunto tra le conseguenze c'è quello di infliggere dolore all'altro.
Se lo fai durante la storia... ha un senso.
Se lo fai dopo, anni dopo, ne ha un altro.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny, un conto è il peso.
> Un conto è sbandierare una confessione postuma come atto eroico.
> Fosse stata sincera, l'avrebbe detto durante, non dopo.
> Lei si è fatta la sua storia come tutti quelli che tradiscono.
> ...



Non  è un atto eroico, ma è sempre meglio di chi se ne fa 300 senza dire niente al consorte...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danny,senza offesa ma ci sei o ci fai???Solo un povero mentecatto,7 anni dopo..senza alcun motivo.puo'confessare un tradimento...per guadagnare che cosa scusa???ahahaha...stasera arrivo a casa,bacio mia moglie..poi le dico sai che....ma secondo te??



Tu perché non confessi tutte le corna che metti alla tua donna?
Ti cachi sotto di perdere tutto, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un atto eroico, ma è sempre meglio di chi se ne fa 300 senza dire niente al consorte...


Mizzica ma per te il punto è trovare sempre qualcosa di peggio? Vuoi un elenco?
Invasione delle cavallette
Pioggia di rane...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tu perché non confessi tutte le corna che metti alla tua donna?
> Ti cachi sotto di perdere tutto, no?


e poi???cosa ci guadagno...spiega...io per niente non faccio niente..illuminami


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Così*



danny ha detto:


> Ci vuole coraggio e incoscienza.
> Altrimenti ti chiudi a riccio quando vedi una reazione come questa.


 Facendo alimenti ancora di più il fuoco. Allora se si accende un fuoco, sarebbe opportuno spegnerlo quando serve farlo, no?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e poi???cosa ci guadagno...spiega...io per niente non faccio niente..illuminami


Appunto, non ci guadagni niente.
Perdi tutto.
Avresti il coraggio di dire apertamente alla tua donna chi sei veramente?
No.
La moglie di Nicola l'ha fatto.
Tanto di cappello almeno a questo.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Certezze...*

Secondo me le certezze che Nicola ha ora verso la moglie sono quelle 16237 domande alle quali vorrebbe una risposta. E lei tace.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Facendo alimenti ancora di più il fuoco. Allora se si accende un fuoco, sarebbe opportuno spegnerlo quando serve farlo, no?


Fosse facile....
stiamo parlando in teoria... ma qui abbiamo una persona scolvolta e un'altra terrorizzata...
se non combinano casini è un miracolo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica ma per te il punto è trovare sempre qualcosa di peggio? Vuoi un elenco?
> Invasione delle cavallette
> Pioggia di rane...


Credo sia chiaro x tutti che per Danny qualsiasi cosa è meglio e più accettabile/ragionevole del divorzio.

solo che così non è nel mondo reale.

Sempre considerato che non mi pare che Nicola voglia separarsi,ma capire.    gli è che non è detto che ci sia qualcosa da capire.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Concordo*



danny ha detto:


> Fosse facile....
> stiamo parlando in teoria... ma qui abbiamo una persona scolvolta e un'altra terrorizzata...
> se non combinano casini è un miracolo.


Ma non hanno neanche una via d'uscita. DEVONO parlare...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Secondo me le certezze che Nicola ha ora verso la moglie sono quelle 16237 domande alle quali vorrebbe una risposta. E lei tace.


Parlerà quando Nicola si sarà calmato.
Quando insieme ricominceranno a dialogare e a ascoltarsi.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto, non ci guadagni niente.
> Perdi tutto.
> Avresti il coraggio di dire apertamente alla tua donna chi sei veramente?
> No.
> ...



la moglie di Nicola e'un'idiota totale,l'avrebbe dovuto dire dopo il primo bacio..allora si..ma 7 anni dopo,cervello di gallina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto, non ci guadagni niente.
> Perdi tutto.
> Avresti il coraggio di dire apertamente alla tua donna chi sei veramente?
> No.
> ...


Il coraggio serve a compiere azioni spericolate per ottenere un fine che si auspica positivo se non nobile addirittura. Quando questo fine manca, non è più coraggio ma incoscienza, secondo me.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica ma per te il punto è trovare sempre qualcosa di peggio? Vuoi un elenco?
> Invasione delle cavallette
> Pioggia di rane...



No.... le rane sono commestibili e volendo le cavallette pure....
No, no, il divorzio in molti casi è peggio


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*No,*



perplesso ha detto:


> Credo sia chiaro x tutti che per Danny qualsiasi cosa è meglio e più accettabile/ragionevole del divorzio.
> 
> solo che così non è nel mondo reale.
> 
> Sempre considerato che non mi pare che Nicola voglia separarsi,ma capire.    gli è che non è detto che ci sia qualcosa da capire.


Perplesso, da capire c'è almeno per Nicola. Solo che non ci riesce perché non sa, solo sua moglie sa. E come fa a decidere che fare della sua famiglia se non capisce? La' unica cosa che può decidere è che fare per rimettersi in piedi lui...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il coraggio serve a compiere azioni spericolate per ottenere un fine che si auspica positivo se non nobile addirittura. Quando questo fine manca, non è più coraggio ma incoscienza, secondo me.



E chi dice che qui non ci sia un fine nobile e positivo?
Magari... rimettere in discussione un equilibrio di una coppia che per anni è rimasta quello di due ragazzini, che però, nel frattempo sono cresciuti e cambiati. Senza magari grande consapevolezza della cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo sia chiaro x tutti che per Danny qualsiasi cosa è meglio e più accettabile/ragionevole del divorzio.
> 
> solo che così non è nel mondo reale.
> 
> Sempre considerato che non mi pare che Nicola voglia separarsi,ma capire. *gli è che non è detto che ci sia qualcosa da capire*.


secondo me l'unica cosa che deve comprendere Nicola è che sua moglie non è l'angelo di perfezione che lui credeva.
L'angelo è caduto e si è sporcato le ali.
Ma: tutto quello di buono che lei ha fatto e dimostrato per lui... resta invariato.
Su queste cose deve fare i conti.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



danny ha detto:


> Parlerà quando Nicola si sarà calmato.
> Quando insieme ricominceranno a dialogare e a ascoltarsi.


 Si calmerà quando lei inizierà a parlare...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me l'unica cosa che deve comprendere Nicola è che sua moglie non è l'angelo di perfezione che lui credeva.
> L'angelo è caduto e si è sporcato le ali.
> Ma: tutto quello di buono che lei ha fatto e dimostrato per lui... resta invariato.
> Su queste cose deve fare i conti.



E qui ci siamo. Nicola deve crescere con questa nuova consapevolezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> E chi dice che qui non ci sia un fine nobile e positivo?
> Magari... rimettere in discussione un equilibrio di una coppia che per anni è rimasta quello di due ragazzini, che però, nel frattempo sono cresciuti e cambiati. Senza magari grande consapevolezza della cosa.


ma non diciamo eresie. Mo' si decide di compiere un percorso di consapevolezza raccontando al marito di essersi trombate l'amico nel letto di casa. Essù Danny, questa è tirata per i capelli proprio.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Si calmerà quando lei inizierà a parlare...


Non credo. Mettiti nei panni di lei: getteresti benzina sul fuoco o aspetti che si spenga?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
> Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà  a un uomo solo...
> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
> Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
> ...


eh no Danny... I fedeli ci sono...ora non cadiamo nel tranello... Sono tutti traditori,quindi mi accontento di chi tradisce meno... A questo punto proporrei una grande orgia mondiale...tanto tutti si farebbero tutti... Eh no..eh... Anche io sono stata tradita e all'inizio credevo che chiunque fosse così... Ma mi sono ricreduta e anche legger sul forum mi ha aiutata...ora qui c'è stato un tradimento non tanto per l'atto in se,ma per la bugia,la menzogna...questa è la cosa che io non tollero...inoltre la loro coppia era saldamente fondata sulla fedeltà (ci sono coppie invece che fanno finta di non vedere ma sanno e altre libere). Nicola con lei è stato sincero e non ha sentito la necessità di sperimentare altre donne..xk per lui le altre non reggevano il confronto...era così preso che non aveva bisogno.. Ora questa non è la donna che lui vuole al suo fianco...lui credeva di avere una donna che non è tale...sara libero di dire la sua oppure ora si fa un processo per la serie sono tutte troie... Nel trovar di peggio mi accontento di quel che ho? Così si schiaffeggia l'amore e la vita...che è troppo preziosa per vivere di illusioni e di cose non dette...o cmq di logoramenti di fegato... Ma scherziamo?? Ma che messaggio viene trasmesso a noi figli?? Tu mamma è na mignotta per me ma me la son tenuta oppure le dovevo pagare gli alimenti??? Mah...io non avrei rispetto di un padre così...ho rispetto dei miei che sono insieme da 25 anni e non si sono mai traditi e il loro pensiero è"se dovevo tradire tua madre... Stavo single,nel giorno in cui l'ho sposata l'ho scelta come donna,come compagna e come madre dei miei figli" avranno mille difetti ma su questo  li ammiro perché danno dei valori a questa società dell'usa e getta...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non diciamo eresie. Mo' si decide di compiere un percorso di consapevolezza raccontando al marito di essersi trombate l'amico nel letto di casa. Essù Danny, questa è tirata per i capelli proprio.



magari è stufa di essere intesa come bambolina e ragazzina dal marito... chi lo sa... o forse arrivata ai 40 anni vuole essere finalmente vista in un altro modo... se non si confrontano loro su questi argomenti.... noi cosa ne sappiamo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Perplesso, da capire c'è almeno per Nicola. Solo che non ci riesce perché non sa, solo sua moglie sa. E come fa a decidere che fare della sua famiglia se non capisce? La' unica cosa che può decidere è che fare per rimettersi in piedi lui...


e se sua moglie non sapesse?  nel senso.....se non avesse una spiegazione razionale da dare?

o se la spiegazione fosse in qualche modo....troppo umiliante per Nicola?

Che ora Nicola sia troppo in botta anche per accettare un dialogo è plausibile,ma può essere che la spiegazione non possa avere un senso accettabile per lui,nè domani nè mai


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo. Mettiti nei panni di lei: getteresti benzina sul fuoco o aspetti che si spenga?


 Prima o poi la benzina finisce, e il fuoco si spegne. Deve dare a Nicola la possibilità di consumare la rabbia, e non lo sta facendo. Troppa paura. Dovrebbe prendere il toro per le corna.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh no Danny... I fedeli ci sono...ora non cadiamo nel tranello... Sono tutti traditori,quindi mi accontento di chi tradisce meno... A questo punto proporrei una grande orgia mondiale...tanto tutti si farebbero tutti... Eh no..eh... Anche io sono stata tradita e all'inizio credevo che chiunque fosse così... Ma mi sono ricreduta e anche legger sul forum mi ha aiutata...ora qui c'è stato un tradimento non tanto per l'atto in se,ma per la bugia,la menzogna...questa è la cosa che io non tollero...inoltre la loro coppia era saldamente fondata sulla fedeltà (ci sono coppie invece che fanno finta di non vedere ma sanno e altre libere). Nicola con lei è stato sincero e non ha sentito la necessità di sperimentare altre donne..xk per lui le altre non reggevano il confronto...era così preso che non aveva bisogno.. Ora questa non è la donna che lui vuole al suo fianco...lui credeva di avere una donna che non è tale...sara libero di dire la sua oppure ora si fa un processo per la serie sono tutte troie... Nel trovar di peggio mi accontento di quel che ho? Così si schiaffeggia l'amore e la vita...che è troppo preziosa per vivere di illusioni e di cose non dette...o cmq di logoramenti di fegato... Ma scherziamo?? Ma che messaggio viene trasmesso a noi figli?? Tu mamma è na mignotta per me ma me la son tenuta oppure le dovevo pagare gli alimenti??? Mah...io non avrei rispetto di un padre così...ho rispetto dei miei che sono insieme da 25 anni e non si sono mai traditi e il loro pensiero è"se dovevo tradire tua madre... Stavo single,nel giorno in cui l'ho sposata l'ho scelta come donna,come compagna e come madre dei miei figli" avranno mille difetti ma su questo  li ammiro perché danno dei valori a questa società dell'usa e getta...



Tutte le coppie sono saldamente fondate sulla fedeltà... se no che coppie sono.
Poi ad alcune può capitare di uscire dalla strada tracciata per un po'.
E secondo me alcune sono tante, davvero tante.
Solo che non si dice, non lo si ammette.
Ho scoperto da poco che una di queste coppie incredibili, sempre insieme, con figli, vita condivida in tutto etc... si erano traditi anni fa. Ora sono morti. Erano anziani.
Per me erano la coppia perfetta.
Se è capitato a loro, può essere capitato a tutti.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> magari è stufa di essere intesa come bambolina e ragazzina dal marito... chi lo sa... o forse arrivata ai 40 anni vuole essere finalmente vista in un altro modo... se non si confrontano loro su questi argomenti.... noi cosa ne sappiamo.


Non lo sappiamo, lei non parla.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se sua moglie non sapesse?  nel senso.....se non avesse una spiegazione razionale da dare?
> 
> o se la spiegazione fosse in qualche modo....troppo umiliante per Nicola?
> 
> Che ora Nicola sia troppo in botta anche per accettare un dialogo è plausibile,ma può essere che la spiegazione non possa avere un senso accettabile per lui,nè domani nè mai


Vedi, lei ha avviato il gioco della verità, ma ha paura di finirlo. È come voler attraversare un' autostrada e per paura fermarsi a metà della corsia...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Prima o poi la benzina finisce, e il fuoco si spegne. Deve dare a Nicola la possibilità di consumare la rabbia, e non lo sta facendo. Troppa paura. Dovrebbe prendere il toro per le corna.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ah non dovrebbe essere un problema..........


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno confessa perché tutti hanno paura delle conseguenze.
> Perché ognuno vuole farsi i cazzi suoi senza rischi, e se confessasse la cosa diventerebbe difficile.
> Tutti vogliono il marito o la moglie a casa tranquilli, e poi le scopate e l'adrenalina fuori quando capita.
> E questo è incompatibile con qualsiasi confessione.


tutti vogliono?? Alt c'è gente cresciuta che riesce a trovare adrenalina con i propri compagni e non hanno bisogno di altro...ora nn generaliziamo. Grazie, oppure anche io inizierò a pregare per la santamariadileuca  

Ps- col il permesso di Sbri


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti tu adesso sei semplicemente sconvolto.
> Non puoi ragionare su quanto è accaduto con la necessaria razionalità.
> Eppure, se pensi, cosa è cambiato rispetto a qualche mese fa?
> Solo che tu adesso sai che sei stato tradito.
> ...



La tua razionalità a volte mi spaventa!


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mic ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Prima o poi la benzina finisce, e il fuoco si spegne. Deve dare a Nicola la possibilità di consumare la rabbia, e non lo sta facendo. Troppa paura. Dovrebbe prendere il toro per le corna.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> *Tutte le coppie sono saldamente fondate sulla fedeltà*... se no che coppie sono.
> Poi ad alcune può capitare di uscire dalla strada tracciata per un po'.
> E secondo me alcune sono tante, davvero tante.
> Solo che non si dice, non lo si ammette.
> ...


No.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> No.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> magari è stufa di essere intesa come bambolina e ragazzina dal marito... chi lo sa... o forse arrivata ai 40 anni vuole essere finalmente vista in un altro modo... se non si confrontano loro su questi argomenti.... noi cosa ne sappiamo.


ma tra la bambolina e quella che cede all'amico di famiglia c'è un mondo fatto di dialogo , strade ben differenti


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah non dovrebbe essere un problema..........


:carneval:


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> No.


Per me sì.
Altrimenti si tratta di due individui che stanno insieme, non di una coppia.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le coppie sono saldamente fondate sulla fedeltà... se no che coppie sono.
> Poi ad alcune può capitare di uscire dalla strada tracciata per un po'.
> E secondo me alcune sono tante, davvero tante.
> Solo che non si dice, non lo si ammette.
> ...


ma che eresie leggo...tutte le coppie sono fondate sulla fedeltà?? O dove l'hai letta?? Sul calendario dell'avvento?? 
Ma Danny spero che scherzi!! Cioè le coppie sono fondate sulla condivisione e poi le regole le decidono ambo le parti...o a volte c'è un cambiamento unilaterale...ma prendi coppie come Tebe, il conte... Sono coppie salde e non sono fondate sulla fedeltà!! Anche io ho avuto una storia non basata sulla fedeltà ma sulla sincerità...che è ben diverso...e lo stesso il.mio compagno prima di me... Ora insieme abbiamo deciso che preferiamo regalarci l'esclusività...ma è una decisione presa...io non me l'aspetto a priori da nessuno..non è detto che un giorno non riesca ad amare mancando di fedeltà...ma vedi per me l'importante è che mi tratti da principale e non da comparsa nella tua vita...
tu mi sei sincero da subito io decido...tu mi nascondi per anni e mi getti la bomba e pretendi che io stia zitta...beh dico solo che Nicola è stato troppo signore anzi!! Ma ora non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio che se due che conoscevi si sono traditi dopo loro tutti...ma che scemenze... Non si può leggere ..ognuno è diverso...e per fortuna...


----------



## malox_70 (17 Dicembre 2013)

A me, in una situazione simile a quella capitata a nicola, non roderebbe tanto, o non roderebbe solo, la perdita dell'esclusività su mia moglie. Quello che mi farebbe incazzare come un picchio sarebbe prendere improvvisamente coscienza del fatto che per tutti questi anni (durante il fattaccio e anche dopo) sono stato relegato al ruolo dello scemo che non si è mai accorto di nulla, come un  Lino Banfi nei filmetti di serie b . Che magari negli anni successivi si è pure prodigato per tenere unita la combriccola, che degli amici così sono rari. Altro che il passato è passato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Appunto, non ci guadagni niente.
> Perdi tutto.
> Avresti il coraggio di dire apertamente alla tua donna chi sei veramente?
> No.
> ...


Ma tanto di cappello un cazzo.Ma tu non sei normale.Se devi confessare confessi subito non dopo 7 anni.Danny io capisco che ti stai costruendo un mondo fantastico,dove i traditori sono povere persone che sbagliano,e i traditi che non perdonano o si incazzano degli irresponsabili,ti ricordo che a tua moglie nessuno ha puntato una pistola quando si è calata le mutande,e così alla moglie di nicola.Hai tutto un tuo modo di ragionare comico,l'irresponsabile è chi tradisce non chi subisce il tradimento e GIUSTAMENTE SI INCAZZA,a te la separazione dei tuoi ha traumatizzato più del dovuto...!


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me sì.
> Altrimenti si tratta di due individui che stanno insieme, non di una coppia.


ma il
 modo di vivere e intendere la coppia cambia da persona a persona a persona.
Mica siamo tutti uguali.
Per te è così, per molti altri no.
Ci sono mille modi diversi di stare insieme.
E meno male.

Se no saremmo già estinti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh no Danny... *I fedeli ci sono.*..ora non cadiamo nel tranello... Sono tutti traditori,quindi mi accontento di chi tradisce meno... A questo punto proporrei una grande orgia mondiale...tanto tutti si farebbero tutti... Eh no..eh... Anche io sono stata tradita e all'inizio credevo che chiunque fosse così... Ma mi sono ricreduta e anche legger sul forum mi ha aiutata...ora qui c'è stato un tradimento non tanto per l'atto in se,ma per la bugia,la menzogna...questa è la cosa che io non tollero...inoltre la loro coppia era saldamente fondata sulla fedeltà (ci sono coppie invece che fanno finta di non vedere ma sanno e altre libere). Nicola con lei è stato sincero e non ha sentito la necessità di sperimentare altre donne..xk per lui le altre non reggevano il confronto...era così preso che non aveva bisogno.. Ora questa non è la donna che lui vuole al suo fianco...lui credeva di avere una donna che non è tale...sara libero di dire la sua oppure ora si fa un processo per la serie sono tutte troie... Nel trovar di peggio mi accontento di quel che ho? Così si schiaffeggia l'amore e la vita...che è troppo preziosa per vivere di illusioni e di cose non dette...o cmq di logoramenti di fegato... Ma scherziamo?? Ma che messaggio viene trasmesso a noi figli?? Tu mamma è na mignotta per me ma me la son tenuta oppure le dovevo pagare gli alimenti??? Mah...io non avrei rispetto di un padre così...ho rispetto dei miei che sono insieme da 25 anni e non si sono mai traditi e il loro pensiero è"se dovevo tradire tua madre... Stavo single,nel giorno in cui l'ho sposata l'ho scelta come donna,come compagna e come madre dei miei figli" avranno mille difetti ma su questo  li ammiro perché danno dei valori a questa società dell'usa e getta...




Vero: i fedeli ci sono, ma sono pochi e su questo sono sicura anch'io.
Va quindi tenuto conto. 
Per Nicola sua moglie era fra questi, ora gli è completamente cascata.
E' ovvio che sia così.
Il difficile enigma è questo:
posso ancora accettarla ora che so ciò che ha fatto?
Il tradimento non si cancella mai e l'ombra di questo se lo porteranno dietro per sempre, però l'analisi costi/benefici penso proprio che vada considerata...qui siamo nel mondo reale e non ha torto Danny quando ne parla.
Fossero stati fidanzati è logico che l'avrebbe rispedita al mittente, ma ora la situazione è ben altra...  
E poi, qui nessuno parla di amore, quell'amore che li lega e che è quello che probabilmente li salverebbe...


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma che eresie leggo...tutte le coppie sono fondate sulla fedeltà?? O dove l'hai letta?? Sul calendario dell'avvento??
> Ma Danny spero che scherzi!! Cioè le coppie sono fondate sulla condivisione e poi le regole le decidono ambo le parti...o a volte c'è un cambiamento unilaterale...ma prendi coppie come Tebe, il conte... Sono coppie salde e non sono fondate sulla fedeltà!! Anche io ho avuto una storia *non basata sulla fedeltà ma sulla sincerità...che è ben diverso...*e lo stesso il.mio compagno prima di me... Ora insieme abbiamo deciso che preferiamo regalarci l'esclusività...ma è una decisione presa...io non me l'aspetto a priori da nessuno..non è detto che un giorno non riesca ad amare mancando di fedeltà...ma vedi per me l'importante è che mi tratti da principale e non da comparsa nella tua vita...
> tu mi sei sincero da subito io decido...tu mi nascondi per anni e mi getti la bomba e pretendi che io stia zitta...beh dico solo che Nicola è stato troppo signore anzi!! Ma ora non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio che se due che conoscevi si sono traditi dopo loro tutti...ma che scemenze... Non si può leggere ..ognuno è diverso...e per fortuna...


no, non è ben diverso se c'è lealtà e chiarezza.


----------



## Divì (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...più che altro sono i danni prevedibili in assenza di onestà intellettuale.
> 
> Non da parte tua,spero sia chiaro.
> 
> ...



Quoto e verde mio


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Per me sì.
> Altrimenti si tratta di due individui che stanno insieme, non di una coppia.


questa è la tua concezione...non unirsale e non per tutti... Io non pretendo fedeltà...ma sincerità e dialogo si...eccome...per me il non tradimento è questo... Poi se tu sei sincero e insieme abbiamo fatto.una certa crescita decido...ma non è che se un uomo si mette con me gli dico "ok da oggi sei fedele" deve esser una crescita un qualcosa che si sente...spesso è un'aspettativa che in quanto tale fa crollare molte certezze.. Ma io sono fedele se è il mio sentire..perche la mia coppia di ora ci va bene...come ci va bene non andare al cinese a cena perché A NOI non piace...ma non è che se sto con un altro vale anche per lui...lo sbaglio è questo...avere delle aspettative che l'altro non può soddisfare...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> questa è la tua concezione...non unirsale e non per tutti... Io non pretendo fedeltà...ma sincerità e dialogo si...eccome...per me il non tradimento è questo... Poi se tu sei sincero e insieme abbiamo fatto.una certa crescita decido...ma non è che se un uomo si mette con me gli dico "ok da oggi sei fedele" deve esser una crescita un qualcosa che si sente...spesso è un'aspettativa che in quanto tale fa crollare molte certezze.. Ma io sono fedele se è il mio sentire..perche la mia coppia di ora ci va bene...come ci va bene non andare al cinese a cena perché A NOI non piace...ma non è che se sto con un altro vale anche per lui...lo sbaglio è questo...avere delle aspettative che l'altro non può soddisfare...


Danny ormai è perso per la causa....non fa proprio testo


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny ormai è perso per la causa....non fa proprio testo


già..pensa che perfino io mi sono fatto sua moglie senza saperlo...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*A si?*



scrittore ha detto:


> già..pensa che perfino io mi sono fatto sua moglie senza saperlo...


E vabbè succede...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (17 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credimi, a volte mi chiedo se fosse stato meglio non sapere. E' vero che lei sarebbe stata la stessa traditrice, illudendomi che io ero la sua vita, ma tutto questo  è troppo grande da affrontare anche col tempo che allieverà...


Nicola, tutto questo non è troppo grande da affrontare. Puoi farcela, eccome.

Immagina che tua moglie non ti avesse detto niente e avessi scoperto tutto da solo. Ok, a distanza di anni è difficile... ma può succedere. Che ne so, una corrispondenza col suo ex amante, amici, conoscenti... non è del tutto impossibile che le cose vengano fuori, anche a distanza di tempo. Come ti sentiresti adesso? Esattamente così. Forse peggio, perché una confessione, per quanto spontanea e non ponderata, ha comunque il pregio di essere un tentativo di comunicazione. E in una coppia comunicare è meglio che nascondere, se si vuole crescere insieme davvero e non semplicemente andare avanti per inerzia.

Certo, oggi ti trovi davanti a una scelta consapevole (non sappiamo fino a che punto, ma è comunque una scelta) di tua moglie. E quindi hai tutte le ragioni di chiederti se non sarebbe stato meglio evitare di soffrire. Ma credimi, ogni esperienza, per quanto dolorosa, se arricchisce la tua consapevolezza, se ti stimola a un cambiamento, è un'opportunità di crescita. 
E non te lo dico perché l'ho letto sui Baci Perugina eh... te lo dico perché ho sofferto come te e so cosa stai passando! E sinceramente, io l'ho sempre detto, sono contenta di aver saputo. Ho passato anni di crisi, ero confusa, alternavo momenti di euforia ad altri in cui ero totalmente instabile, priva di punti di riferimento... ma l'ho superato. Ne sono uscita e sono cambiata molto. E non tornerei mai più indietro a quella che ero.

Forse questo episodio ti aiuterà a vivere un rapporto meno idealizzato e più terreno. Forse ti costringerà a chiederti come mai non ti sei accorto di nulla e hai avuto bisogno di credere in un ideale di perfezione.
Forse attraverso i suoi sbagli, potrai vedere meglio anche dentro te stesso e capire cosa _tu _hai messo in questo rapporto, dove _tu _hai investito troppo... e con questo non voglio dire che tu hai sbagliato, attenzione. Ma è vero che, dove c'è uno che inganna e tradisce, c'è un tradito che non si accorge e che non vede. E se è vero che ci sono traditori seriali convinti che sanno gestirsi a mo' di professionisti, in tanti casi chi tradisce lascia dentro e fuori di sé delle tracce che, se il rapporto è profondo e intimo, è difficile non cogliere. Non è sempre così, ma questo potrebbe essere uno spunto per cominciare a riflettere non cavalcando la rabbia, ma in modo più razionale, no?

Perciò... basta seghe mentali e basta chiedersi se sarebbe stato meglio non sapere. SAI: e devi ripartire da qui, se vuoi uscirne. Io mi auguro solo che tua moglie abbia intenzione di fare questo percorso insieme a te e sappia comprendere quello che stai vivendo... lasciandoti lo spazio per viverlo senza però erigere un muro difensivo che finirebbe con l'allontanarti da lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> magari è stufa di essere intesa come bambolina e ragazzina dal marito... chi lo sa... o forse arrivata ai 40 anni vuole essere finalmente vista in un altro modo... se non si confrontano loro su questi argomenti.... noi cosa ne sappiamo.


Allora magari gli voleva far venire un coccolone a fargli una rivelazione del genere quando ancora era tachicardico. Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero: i fedeli ci sono, ma sono pochi e su questo sono sicura anch'io.
> Va quindi tenuto conto.
> Per Nicola sua moglie era fra questi, ora gli è completamente cascata.
> E' ovvio che sia così.
> ...


i fedeli ci sn eccome nn sono in minoranza...ma io non parlo di quelli che non vanno a letto con altri...ma che rimangono sinceri...ecco come dice perplesso...l'onestà intellettuale... Oppure neppure io mi salvo.... Secondo me nn è importante se lui va a letto o altro...ma che lo facciamo a carte scoperte... Ma appunto facendo una ricerca approfondita visto che mi interessava,ho scoperto che i fedeli sono molti piu di quel che si crede...un po' di chi non può vedere gli extra comunitari e pensa che l'Italia ne sia piena...ecco spesso il cervello per farci percepire un dolore minore ha una sorta di negazione della realtà e si convince che quello che stiamo vivendo non è poi così lontano dalle cose che capitano a tutti e mai pensiero è piu errato...dopo il tradimento del mio ex avevo una considerazione pari allo zero del maschio...mi sono dovuta ricredere...e anche qui gente come eagle,Nicola, e altri ne sono la conferma... Il mio ragazzo è uscito con tante donne e credeva che erano tutte puttane... Che per natura devono tradire...daltronde anche Eva è stata una gran peccatrice che ha portato l'uomo nel peccato..eppure noi donne non siamo tutte così... O sbaglio diletta?  a volte vedere situazioni da altre prospettive è terapeutico, almeno per me


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il
> modo di vivere e intendere la coppia cambia da persona a persona a persona.
> Mica siamo tutti uguali.
> Per te è così, per molti altri no.
> ...


Stiamo parlando di coppie, non di due individui che stanno insieme.
Le coppie generalmente sono fedeli l'uno con l'altra.
Come si dichiara nella formula matrimoniale.
Lo so anch'io che ci sono unioni di due individui che hanno altre relazioni, ma per me e per molti altri la coppia è basata sulla fedeltà. Altrimenti non vedrei tutto questo problema nel tradimento...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny ormai è perso per la causa....non fa proprio testo


ma mi dispiace...perche anche io un tempo lo sono stata dopo un tradimento...ma non è così e si vive male...  cioè siamo 7 miliardi cavolo,classificarci tutti è una bestemmia assurda...


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Nicola, tutto questo non è troppo grande da affrontare. Puoi farcela, eccome.
> 
> Immagina che tua moglie non ti avesse detto niente e avessi scoperto tutto da solo. Ok, a distanza di anni è difficile... ma può succedere. Che ne so, una corrispondenza col suo ex amante, amici, conoscenti... non è del tutto impossibile che le cose vengano fuori, anche a distanza di tempo. Come ti sentiresti adesso? Esattamente così. Forse peggio, perché una confessione, per quanto spontanea e non ponderata, ha comunque il pregio di essere un tentativo di comunicazione. E in una coppia comunicare è meglio che nascondere, se si vuole crescere insieme davvero e non semplicemente andare avanti per inerzia.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di coppie, non di due individui che stanno insieme.
> Le coppie generalmente sono fedeli l'uno con l'altra.
> Come si dichiara nella formula matrimoniale.
> Lo so anch'io che ci sono unioni di due individui che hanno altre relazioni, ma per me e per molti altri la coppia è basata sulla fedeltà. Altrimenti non vedrei tutto questo problema nel tradimento...


va bene


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma qui non sta tenendo niente.
> Si sta facendo il processo a una che è stata flagellata dagli ormoni e ha avuto 5 0 6 incontri al max dopo una vita di fedeltà  a un uomo solo...
> Ma ci rendiamo conto delle cose che stiamo dicendo a Nicola?
> Ne stiamo solo aumentando la rabbia. Che è la cosa più sbagliata per riuscire a tenere in piedi la sua storia, che comunque, se lei non avesse detto niente, sarebbe ancora fantastica per lui.
> ...



Danny, hai centrato il punto.
Ma in fondo cosa è davvero cambiato?
Riflettiamoci tutti e finiamola di dare a questo sesso tutta questa importanza...
Se mai, la cosa importante e pericolosa era la sbandata che poteva evolvere con brutte conseguenze, ma così non è stato.
Un matrimonio vale di più, una famiglia vale molto di più.
Ovviamente questa è una riflessione che butto lì e che vale anche per me.

Io sarei molto mortificata per la violazione della mia casa e del talamo, questo sì che sarebbe un grosso problema.
Al posto di Nicola sarei invece sollevata perché ora almeno lui sa, ne è a conoscenza. Terribile pensare alla situazione che c'era durante il fatto e anche dopo, con lui ignaro mentre gliela facevano sotto il naso.
Questo è davvero avvilente. 
Solo ora ha riacquistato la dignità di persona e con essa il libero arbitrio che gli permetterà di fare una scelta.
Troppo comodo per i traditori scegliere al posto nostro!


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il
> modo di vivere e intendere la coppia cambia da persona a persona a persona.
> Mica siamo tutti uguali.
> Per te è così, per molti altri no.
> ...


Quoto. Troppi esempi differenti di coppie che funzionano.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di coppie, non di due individui che stanno insieme.
> Le coppie generalmente sono fedeli l'uno con l'altra.
> Come si dichiara nella formula matrimoniale.
> Lo so anch'io che ci sono unioni di due individui che hanno altre relazioni, ma per me e per molti altri la coppia è basata sulla fedeltà. Altrimenti non vedrei tutto questo problema nel tradimento...



anche io sto parlando di coppie e non di due individui che stanno insieme.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Nicola, tutto questo non è troppo grande da affrontare. Puoi farcela, eccome.
> 
> Immagina che tua moglie non ti avesse detto niente e avessi scoperto tutto da solo. Ok, a distanza di anni è difficile... ma può succedere. Che ne so, una corrispondenza col suo ex amante, amici, conoscenti... non è del tutto impossibile che le cose vengano fuori, anche a distanza di tempo. Come ti sentiresti adesso? Esattamente così. Forse peggio, perché una confessione, per quanto spontanea e non ponderata, ha comunque il pregio di essere un tentativo di comunicazione. E in una coppia comunicare è meglio che nascondere, se si vuole crescere insieme davvero e non semplicemente andare avanti per inerzia.
> 
> ...




:yes: Grazie Sole per questa perla!


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, hai centrato il punto.
> Ma in fondo cosa è davvero cambiato?
> Riflettiamoci tutti e finiamola di dare a questo sesso tutta questa importanza...
> Se mai, la cosa importante e pericolosa era la sbandata che poteva evolvere con brutte conseguenze, ma così non è stato.
> ...


scusa, ma che cosa sa? 
E che cosa vorrebbe sapere?


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

Continuate a dire che il problema non sussiste perché la fedeltà sessuale è sopravvalutata.
Ma il problema non è il sesso
Il problema sono le balle.
Le balle che portano a perdere la fiducia.
Che mettono in dubbio tutto quello che c'è stato.
A diffidare di chi si ha davanti.
A figurarselo come un nemico che potrebbe farti qualunque cosa.
E l' unica persona che può farti cambiare idea è proprio quella che ti ha tradito.
Ma se ne sta li in silenzio


----------



## Sole (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, hai centrato il punto.
> Ma in fondo cosa è davvero cambiato?
> Riflettiamoci tutti e *finiamola di dare a questo sesso tutta questa importanza...*
> Se mai, la cosa importante e pericolosa era la sbandata che poteva evolvere con brutte conseguenze, ma così non è stato.
> ...


D'accordo su tutto.
Soprattutto sul rosso, che condivido pienamente.

Sul neretto però... io penso che il sesso abbia tanta importanza invece. Perché non è come andare a mangiarsi una pizza. Nel sesso ci sono la nostra intimità, le nostre aspettative, i nostri condizionamenti, le nostre paure, il nostro bisogno di comunicare e condividere, la nostra voglia di giocare con l'altro, i nostri gusti, i nostri umori, il bisogno di sentirci apprezzati e accolti... e anche se molti uomini si comportano come animali, non è così che funziona il sesso per gli esseri umani. Non è un semplice accoppiamento. E, quando lo è, lo è perché ci siamo abituati a scremare il sesso da tutto un mondo interiore che esiste comunque. Lo separiamo, lo allontaniamo... ma c'è.

Perciò... senza voler enfatizzare il sesso, io credo che sia importante, eccome. Sia all'interno di una coppia ufficiale che fuori, tra amanti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> i fedeli ci sn eccome nn sono in minoranza...*ma io non parlo di quelli che non vanno a letto con altri...ma che rimangono sinceri...ecco come dice perplesso...l'onestà intellettuale.*.. Oppure neppure io mi salvo.... Secondo me nn è importante se lui va a letto o altro...ma che lo facciamo a carte scoperte... Ma appunto facendo una ricerca approfondita visto che mi interessava,ho scoperto che i fedeli sono molti piu di quel che si crede...un po' di chi non può vedere gli extra comunitari e pensa che l'Italia ne sia piena...ecco spesso il cervello per farci percepire un dolore minore ha una sorta di negazione della realtà e si convince che quello che stiamo vivendo non è poi così lontano dalle cose che capitano a tutti e mai pensiero è piu errato...dopo il tradimento del mio ex avevo una considerazione pari allo zero del maschio...mi sono dovuta ricredere...e anche qui gente come eagle,Nicola, e altri ne sono la conferma... Il mio ragazzo è uscito con tante donne e credeva che erano tutte puttane... Che per natura devono tradire...daltronde anche Eva è stata una gran peccatrice che ha portato l'uomo nel peccato..eppure noi donne non siamo tutte così... O sbaglio diletta?  a volte vedere situazioni da altre prospettive è terapeutico, almeno per me



Ok, se parliamo di fedeltà in questo senso.
Anche per me è questa che conta in assoluto. :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, hai centrato il punto.
> Ma in fondo cosa è davvero cambiato?
> Riflettiamoci tutti e finiamola di dare a questo sesso tutta questa importanza...
> Se mai, la cosa importante e pericolosa era la sbandata che poteva evolvere con brutte conseguenze, ma così non è stato.
> ...


tra te e Danny pare che Nicola abbia avuto una botta di culo. Vabbè.


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Continuate a dire che il problema non sussiste perché la fedeltà sessuale è sopravvalutata.
> Ma il problema non è il sesso
> Il problema sono le balle.
> Le balle che portano a perdere la fiducia.
> ...


se la mettiamo sul piano delle balle allora parliamo anche del perchè esistono i report periodici e le riunioni di allineamento delle attività tra me e i miei fornitori...

qualunque progetto va monitorato... i piani, le visioni e gli impegni presi sono una cosa...mantenere quegli impegni e rinnovare i contratti è qualcosa che richiede dedizione, tempo e fiducia... un rapporto di coppia non è da meno. 
Va messo alla prova, periodicamente va rinnovato...con la stessa persona...se la stessa persona se lo merita...

si fa presto poi a chiamarle balle quando poi va tutto a rotoli


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> scusa, ma che cosa sa?
> E che cosa vorrebbe sapere?




Sa di portare le corna.
Per me portarle e non saperlo è terrificante...

Che cosa vorrebbe sapere?
Sicuramente tante, ma questo va chiesto a lui.


----------



## erab (17 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> se la mettiamo sul piano delle balle allora parliamo anche del perchè esistono i report periodici e le riunioni di allineamento delle attività tra i miei fornitori...
> 
> qualunque progetto va monitorato... i piani, le visioni e gli impegni presi sono una cosa...mantenere quegli impegni richiede dedizione tempo e costanza...
> 
> si fa presto poi a chiamarle balle quando poi va tutto a rotoli


quoto


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra te e Danny pare che Nicola abbia avuto una botta di culo. Vabbè.




Sbri, è una gara fra il "meno peggio"...


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sa di portare le corna.
> Per me portarle e non saperlo è terrificante...
> 
> Che cosa vorrebbe sapere?
> Sicuramente tante, ma questo va chiesto a lui.


Ha le corna, da lì partono le altre 16270 domande, per ora senza risposta.
E lei tace.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra te e Danny pare che Nicola abbia avuto una botta di culo. Vabbè.



botta di culo sto cazzo.
Io sarei incazzata come una mina per la confessione.

Ovviamente dissotterro cadaveri con gran soddisfazione vista la mia necrofilia, ma cadaveri di questi tipo proprio no.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sa di portare le corna.
> *Per me portarle e non saperlo è terrificante...
> *
> Che cosa vorrebbe sapere?
> Sicuramente tante, ma questo va chiesto a lui.



per me il contrario.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ha le corna, da lì partono le altre 16270 domande, per ora senza risposta.
> E lei tace.



lei tace perchè lui è andato fuori di testa e quindi non vuole fare più danno di quello che ha già fatto?

ma chi è lei, la sorella meno furba di Einstein?


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Tebe,*



Tebe ha detto:


> lei tace perchè lui è andato fuori di testa e quindi non vuole fare più danno di quello che ha già fatto?
> 
> ma chi è lei, la sorella meno furba di Einstein?


non si sa perché tace in verità. Lo si suppone...ma oramai i danni sono fatti....a meno che non c'è ne siano di altri...(spero di no).


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per me il contrario.


...

Cioè saperlo senza portarle?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ....certo che siete senza pietà.....





miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma ma ma......
> Che volgarita...
> Non sorprendiamoci poi se alcune donne sono reticente con questo anal..
> Mah...


Ragazzi, in queste situazioni di ricette certe ne esistono pochissime, quasi zero, e una di queste è quella di riuscire a trovare un sorriso, una smorfia, anche un solo incresparsi delle labbra ad una battuta o una cazzata detta in un momento di sciallaggio e cazzeggio fra me e Oscuro.

Chiedo comunque scusa a Nicò nel caso ciò lo avesse offeso.

Però credere che in quei post Oscuro, od io si possa essere completamente seri, permettetemi è quasi offensivo verso le nostre persone..............  



Infatti non eravamo seri.......  Eravamo SERISSIMI


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Cioè saperlo senza portarle?


portarle e non saperlo.
Non mi frega un cazzo di portarle, non è affar mio. 
E appunto perchè è affar suo non VOGLIO saperlo.


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> portarle e non saperlo.
> Non mi frega un cazzo di portarle, non è affar mio.
> E appunto perchè è affar suo non VOGLIO saperlo.


perfetto stile americano...

don't ask don't tell.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Non credo*



scrittore ha detto:


> perfetto stile americano...
> 
> don't ask don't tell.


 ...é più che non le frega...


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ha le corna, da lì partono le altre 16270 domande, per ora senza risposta.
> E lei tace.




...parlerà, parlerà.
E se non lo fa, ho io qualche suggerimento da dare!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me l'unica cosa che deve comprendere Nicola è che sua moglie non è l'angelo di perfezione che lui credeva.
> L'angelo è caduto e si è sporcato le ali.
> *Ma: tutto quello di buono che lei ha fatto e dimostrato per lui... resta invariato*.
> Su queste cose deve fare i conti.



quotissimo
strastolineo il grassetto perchè mi sembra che qualcuno cerchi di convincerlo del contrario


perplesso ha detto:


> *e se sua moglie non sapesse? nel senso.....se non avesse una spiegazione razionale da dare?
> 
> o se la spiegazione fosse in qualche modo....troppo umiliante per Nicola?
> 
> *Che ora Nicola sia troppo in botta anche per accettare un dialogo è plausibile,ma può essere che la spiegazione non possa avere un senso accettabile per lui,nè domani nè mai


Quoto. E torniamo al perchè dirlo. Non immaginava l'avrebbe tempestata di domande? Se sai già che non vuoi dare risposte perchè farlo?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra te e Danny pare che Nicola abbia avuto una botta di culo. Vabbè.


:up:



Tebe ha detto:


> botta di culo sto cazzo.
> *Io sarei incazzata come una mina per la confessione.
> 
> *Ovviamente dissotterro cadaveri con gran soddisfazione vista la mia necrofilia, ma cadaveri di questi tipo proprio no.


Dopo 7 anni anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbri, è una gara fra il "meno peggio"...


ma il meno peggio sarebbe stato che lui non sapesse nulla, Dilè... anche perchè è acqua passata e non macina più.
Ancora meno peggio sarebbe che lei non l'avesse tradito... ma così non è.
Allora, invece di far passare la moglie di Danny per la santamariagoretta delle traditrici, siamo pragmatici.
Il bilancio di una coppia non si fa solo sugli errori.
E gli errori li facciamo tutti.
Poi ci sono errori che non riusciamo a perdonare... sono queste le cose che, secondo me, deve mettere in conto Nicola.
Lei ha parlato pure troppo: non c'è più nulla che lei possa dire in merito al tradimento che possa far stare meglio lui, a questo punto.
Meglio che parlino di quello che si ritrovano ad avere adesso.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...parlerà, parlerà.
> E se non lo fa, ho io qualche suggerimento da dare!:carneval:



Diletta vai in camera tua SUBITO!




paura di diletta kgb


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto.
> Soprattutto sul rosso, che condivido pienamente.
> 
> Sul neretto però... io penso che il sesso abbia tanta importanza invece. Perché non è come andare a mangiarsi una pizza. Nel sesso ci sono la nostra intimità, le nostre aspettative, i nostri condizionamenti, le nostre paure, il nostro bisogno di comunicare e condividere, la nostra voglia di giocare con l'altro, i nostri gusti, i nostri umori, il bisogno di sentirci apprezzati e accolti... e anche se molti uomini si comportano come animali, non è così che funziona il sesso per gli esseri umani. Non è un semplice accoppiamento. E, quando lo è, lo è perché ci siamo abituati a scremare il sesso da tutto un mondo interiore che esiste comunque. Lo separiamo, lo allontaniamo... ma c'è.
> ...




Anche per me lo è, eccome, ma ho imparato che non siamo tutti uguali e che ciò che davvero importa è quello che penso io e come lo vivo io.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il meno peggio sarebbe stato che lui non sapesse nulla, Dilè... anche perchè è acqua passata e non macina più.
> Ancora meno peggio sarebbe che lei non l'avesse tradito... ma così non è.
> Allora, invece di far passare la moglie di Danny per la santamariagoretta delle traditrici, *siamo pragmatici.*
> Il bilancio di una coppia non si fa solo sugli errori.
> ...




Ma infatti mi sembrava che lo fossi, e anche parecchio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi sembrava che lo fossi, e anche parecchio!


no, tu stavi dicendo che al posto suo ti sentiresti sollevata, che è un po' come dire che invidi uno che è finito sotto un tir perchè non gli capiterà più nulla di brutto, ormai.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...parlerà, parlerà.
> *E se non lo fa, ho io qualche suggerimento da dare!*:carneval:


Vedremo...
Dobbiamo temere?:scared:


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il meno peggio sarebbe stato che lui non sapesse nulla, Dilè... anche perchè è acqua passata e non macina più.
> Ancora meno peggio sarebbe che lei non l'avesse tradito... ma così non è.
> Allora, invece di far passare la moglie di Danny per la santamariagoretta delle traditrici, siamo pragmatici.
> Il bilancio di una coppia non si fa solo sugli errori.
> ...


Prima di parlare del loro noi di adesso, Nicola vorrebbe sapere anche alcune altre cose...voi che dite?


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

io comunque non ho ancora capito perchè lo ha detto dopo 7 anni... che è la crisi del 7° anno del tradimento... :unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io comunque non ho ancora capito perchè lo ha detto dopo 7 anni... che è la crisi del 7° anno del tradimento... :unhappy:


Nemmeno io e a quanto pare nemmeno Nicola l'ha capito.
Eppure è questione basilare.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Prima di parlare del loro noi di adesso, Nicola vorrebbe sapere anche alcune altre cose...voi che dite?


Quello dipende esclusivamente da lui, e da quello che lui sente più funzionale al suo percorso. Ma vista la chiusura a riccio della moglie, che magari si professa pure sorpresa dalla reazione del marito: Noi siamo forti, tu non puoi incazzarti se ti racconto che sette anni fa l'uomo che aveva appena finito di scoparmi sul nostro letto, se ne andava in cucina, la nostra, apriva il frigorifero, quello che avevamo scelto insieme, e si apriva una delle tue birrette.

La moglie ha deciso di chiudersi a riccio, un muro di gomma e questo per me perchè, non ci arriva proprio. 

In queste situazioni almeno uno la lucidità la deve mantenere, e visto che su lei possiamo fare poco affidamento, ci resta Nicola, che, per me, finchè resta in zona ne manterrà poca.

Ora si avvicina Natale, un modo per passarlo ognuno per i cazzi propri si potrebbe trovare: la signora cominci a uscire dalla tana del bianconiglio e Nicola lasci sedimentare un pò il tutto sopratutto per trovare una strategia a lui, e solo a lui, FUNZIONALE. Il resto verrà.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ragazzi, in queste situazioni di ricette certe ne esistono pochissime, quasi zero, e una di queste è quella di riuscire a trovare un sorriso, una smorfia, anche un solo incresparsi delle labbra ad una battuta o una cazzata detta in un momento di sciallaggio e cazzeggio fra me e Oscuro.
> 
> Chiedo comunque scusa a Nicò nel caso ciò lo avesse offeso.
> 
> ...


Certo no!!
Andiamo in giro a bip bip bip bip delle povere pulzelle vergini...la...
E' per colpa di uomini come voi che io mi tengo il culo!

Ah!

E ora??!!


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo no!!
> Andiamo in giro a bip bip bip bip delle povere pulzelle vergini...la...
> E' per colpa di uomini come voi che io mi tengo il culo!
> 
> ...


e non fare sempre di tutta l'erba un fascio my dear...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Prima di parlare del loro noi di adesso, Nicola vorrebbe sapere anche alcune altre cose...voi che dite?


ma cos'altro deve sapere? come l'hanno fatto, le posizioni, numero di orgasmi, come si chiamavano nell'intimità... quale di queste cose può fargli chiarezza? quale di queste cose può fargli comprendere cosa c'è stato tra di loro?
Nessuna.
Perchè è stata una cosa che lui non ha vissuto.
Ed è meglio, secondo me, che su certe curiosità metta una bella lapide, adesso.
Anche perchè è una cosa finita.
E qualunque cosa lei gli racconti, lui mai capirà come ha potuto lei fare una cosa alle sue spalle, mentirgli, ingannarlo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo no!!
> Andiamo in giro a bip bip bip bip delle povere pulzelle vergini...la...
> E' per colpa di uomini come voi che io mi tengo il culo!
> 
> ...


Miss, ma che c'hai oggi ? 

Forse prima sono stato poco chiaro, mo lo dico chiaramente: STAVAMO. A. SCHERZA'. 

A me piace pensare che la gente si tenga, o dia, quello che vuole tenersi, o dare, semplicemente perchè cosi sente, o non sente, di fare.

Mi scuso per l'OT.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Nemmeno io e a quanto pare nemmeno Nicola l'ha capito.
> Eppure è questione basilare.


appena lo scoprite me lo dite?


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appena lo scoprite me lo dite?


forse perchè la decisione di lasciarsi richiede motivazioni molto più solide di quelle che usiamo per metterci insieme a qualcuno... e sette anni offrono una motivazione abbastanza solida...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appena lo scoprite me lo dite?


Al totalizzatore della SNAI quotano:

a) 1.05 - Non ci stà con la testa.

b) 1.20 - Non riesco a tenermi questo peso, ma noi siamo forti il nostro è un Ammomore puro e sincero, ed è solo in nome dell'Ammmmore e della sincerità che io adesso darò a mio marito una mazzata di quelle che se la ricorda fino alla tomba.

c) 3.50 - Non è affatto scema ed è successo qualcosa avrebbe portato Nicola a venire a conoscenza del fattaccio e a quel punto meglio che glielo dico io.


Io il mio euro lo butterei sulla b.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al totalizzatore della SNAI quotano:
> 
> a) 1.05 - Non ci stà con la testa.
> 
> ...



sottospecie di felino albino:smile:...i metterei l'eurino sulla C...e' l'unica spiegazione plausibile.oppure e'da neuro..


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sottospecie di felino albino:smile:...i metterei l'eurino sulla C...e' l'unica spiegazione plausibile.oppure e'da neuro..


Citando il buon erab, mai sottovalutare la stupidità umana


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al totalizzatore della SNAI quotano:
> 
> a) 1.05 - Non ci stà con la testa.
> 
> ...


d) 0.5 - Vediamo se sto bambascione di marito che mi ritrovo si sveglia un po'.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Vedi,*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cos'altro deve sapere? come l'hanno fatto, le posizioni, numero di orgasmi, come si chiamavano nell'intimità... quale di queste cose può fargli chiarezza? quale di queste cose può fargli comprendere cosa c'è stato tra di loro?
> Nessuna.
> Perchè è stata una cosa che lui non ha vissuto.
> Ed è meglio, secondo me, che su certe curiosità metta una bella lapide, adesso.
> ...


Io credo che lui voglia sapere delle cose, per poter capirne delle altre, trarre le sue conclusioni e poi decidere. In questo ordine. Se ciò non avviene non si tira il punto e non si cambia pagina, in questa circostanza con Nicola. Poi, del perché lo voglia, credo siano affari suoi...sue necessità.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> d) 0.5 - Vediamo se sto bambascione di marito che mi ritrovo si sveglia un po'.


Ci stà. Ma per svegliarlo invece che qualche scossone gli ha fatto una bella operazione a cuore aperto con tanto di elettrodi applicati in zona.


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Vero.*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello dipende esclusivamente da lui, e da quello che lui sente più funzionale al suo percorso. Ma vista la chiusura a riccio della moglie, che magari si professa pure sorpresa dalla reazione del marito: Noi siamo forti, tu non puoi incazzarti se ti racconto che sette anni fa l'uomo che aveva appena finito di scoparmi sul nostro letto, se ne andava in cucina, la nostra, apriva il frigorifero, quello che avevamo scelto insieme, e si apriva una delle tue birrette.
> 
> La moglie ha deciso di chiudersi a riccio, un muro di gomma e questo per me perchè, non ci arriva proprio.
> 
> ...


Però ora sono in stallo perché uno vuole una cosa e l'altro ne vuole un' altra. Anche io mi allontanerei, per un po' ma solo perché è il mio modo di fare chiarezza dentro di me. Non so quale sia il modo di Nicola. Spero solo che riesca a calmarsi in qualche modo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo no!!
> Andiamo in giro a bip bip bip bip delle povere pulzelle vergini...la...
> E' per colpa di uomini come voi che io mi tengo il culo!


Ah guarda per me il culo tientelo pure, perchè ritengo sia una strada a senso unico.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Però ora sono in stallo perché uno vuole una cosa e l'altro ne vuole un' altra. Anche io mi allontanerei, per un po' ma solo perché è il mio modo di fare chiarezza dentro di me. Non so quale sia il modo di Nicola. Spero solo che riesca a calmarsi in qualche modo.


Infatti in queste situazioni si dovrebbe parlare di FUNZIONALITA'. 

Io immagino le conversazioni tra Nicola e la moglie; iniziano con un sincera voglia di dialogare e finiscono, dopo pochi minuti, con una carogna che monta dentro di lui che vorrebbe mangairsela a morsi (questo è quello che succederebbe a me in una situazione come la sua). Anche per me il modo per acquistare un pò di lucidità durante momenti poco sereni, è quello di starmene con.......Tubarao.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ricapitolando 130 pagine per capire perché la moglie di Nicola ha confessato e non siamo attivati a nulla ??? Che poi a ben pensarci cosa importa il perché abbia confessato ... L'importante è che Nicola sappia nel tempo spogliarsi del rancore che inevitabilmente si alimenta in questi casi e riuscire ad andare avanti insieme a lei


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci stà. Ma per svegliarlo invece che qualche scossone gli ha fatto una bella operazione a cuore aperto con tanto di elettrodi applicati in zona.


Sì, certo. Una pazza.
Però dipende anche dal tenore del messaggio che voleva lanciare (che Nicola ancora non dice qual'è...).


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ricapitolando 130 pagine per capire perché la moglie di Nicola ha confessato e non siamo attivati a nulla ???* Che poi a ben pensarci cosa importa il perché abbia confessato ... L'importante è che Nicola sappia nel tempo spogliarsi del rancore che inevitabilmente si alimenta in questi casi e riuscire ad andare avanti insieme a lei



Prima o poi confesseranno tutto........la stiamo prendendo alla larga


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricapitolando 130 pagine per capire perché la moglie di Nicola ha confessato *e non siamo attivati a nulla *??? Che poi a ben pensarci cosa importa il perché abbia confessato ... L'importante è che Nicola sappia nel tempo spogliarsi del rancore che inevitabilmente si alimenta in questi casi e riuscire ad andare avanti insieme a lei


Non è arrivato a nulla. Mi sa che per ora è sotto il suo minimo sindacale di conoscenza della cosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ricapitolando 130 pagine per capire perché la moglie di Nicola ha confessato e non siamo attivati a nulla ??? *Che poi a ben pensarci cosa importa il perché abbia confessato* ... L'importante è che Nicola sappia nel tempo spogliarsi del rancore che inevitabilmente si alimenta in questi casi e riuscire ad andare avanti insieme a lei


E' fondamentale, secondo me. Ti faccio un esempio: se l'ha fatto per correttezza è da ricovero; se invece l'ha fatto per dare una scossa al loro rapporto è comunque follia, ma vediamo quanti tentativi andati a vuoto aveva fatto precedentemente.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' fondamentale, secondo me. Ti faccio un esempio: se l'ha fatto per correttezza è da ricovero; se invece l'ha fatto per dare una scossa al loro rapporto è comunque follia, ma vediamo quanti tentativi andati a vuoto aveva fatto precedentemente.


Perché ha fatto tentativi in precedenza ? Come fa Nicola a stabilirlo visto che per lui è stata una vera doccia fredda ? Scusa Pres ma se è da ricovero o da follia poco cambia come vedi. In realtà nemmeno il riesco a capire perché lo abbia fatto a distanza di tanto tempo: sensi di colpa o timore che qualcuno potesse parlare ?!?!  direi le motivazioni più semplici e banali


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima o poi confesseranno tutto........la stiamo prendendo alla larga


Molto 130 pagine anzi 131 :singleeye: voglio la testimonianza giurata della moglie di Nicola qui se no non se ne esce nemmeno per Natale :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Non è arrivato a nulla. *Mi sa che per ora è sotto il suo minimo sindacale di conoscenza della cosa.*


*cioè ?! * la moglie ha fatto marcia indietro nelle spiegazioni?


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quotissimo
> strastolineo il grassetto perchè mi sembra che qualcuno cerchi di convincerlo del contrario
> 
> 
> ...



ma io pure dopo un giorno.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Miss, ma che c'hai oggi ?
> 
> Forse prima sono stato poco chiaro, mo lo dico chiaramente: STAVAMO. A. SCHERZA'.
> 
> ...


Scherzavo pure io 
Ma il culo me lo tengo:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ah guarda per me il culo tientelo pure, perchè ritengo sia una strada a senso unico.


Cioe'?


----------



## mic (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Non proprio*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> cioè ?! [/U][/B] la moglie ha fatto marcia indietro nelle spiegazioni?


chiusura a riccio, presumibilmente per paura.


----------



## marietto (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Io credo che lui voglia sapere delle cose, per poter capirne delle altre, trarre le sue conclusioni e poi decidere. In questo ordine. Se ciò non avviene non si tira il punto e non si cambia pagina, in questa circostanza con Nicola. Poi, del perché lo voglia, credo siano affari suoi...sue necessità.


Quoto. Evidentemente lui ancora non sente di avere tutti gli elementi di valutazione che gli servono per decidere se impegnarsi o meno nel recupero del rapporto e della fiducia. Alla lunga, se non avrà le risposte, finirà per riempire le caselle in default con le ipotesi peggiori che riesce ad immaginare... E a quel punto, recuperare sarebbe complicato.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> chiusura a riccio, presumibilmente per paura.


Allora scarto l'ipotesi di sollevarsi da sensi di colpa ...forse è successo qualcosa che l'ha indotta a confessare


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Quoto. Evidentemente lui ancora non sente di avere tutti gli elementi di valutazione che gli servono per decidere se impegnarsi o meno nel recupero del rapporto e della fiducia. Alla lunga, se non avrà le risposte, finirà per riempire le caselle in default con le ipotesi peggiori che riesce ad immaginare... E a quel punto, recuperare sarebbe complicato.


Ciao 

si, quoto ... 

credo, che la cosa migliore sarebbe, darsi una tremenda calmata. 
rigettare la palla con pacatezza alla moglie ... e aspettare che esca dal guscio. 
cioè, tanto pacato non mi sembra, almeno qui ... è sono pur sempre passati quasi 
quattro mesi dalla confessione ... voglio dire, per lenta che sia lei (voglio dire 7 anni),
ora avrà capito lei, che lui necessità un qualcosina in più. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che è facile, nè ergermi a maestro di vita. Non esiste una ricetta per tutte le persone. Certo parlare, accettare anche i desideri dell'altro/a e non giudicarli aiuta un po'.


Ero stata sintetica, non provocatoria.
Volevo cercare di capire come, secondo te, nel caso specifico di Nicola lui cosa avrebbe potuto intercettare e come rielaborarli insieme.
Voglio dire se lei aveva voglia di mettersi alla prova con un altro che avrebbe potuto fare? Darle il via libera? Buttarsi in scambi di coppia? A parte che lei avrebbe pur non essere stata d'accordo in entrambi i casi.

Certo che vogliamo sforzarci di spiegare e capire e certamente non credo che si tratti solo di voglia di sesso (il sesso lo si fa meglio a casa) però non si può neanche pensare che qualunque porcata sia spiegabile e ben che meno giustificabile e controllabile.
Succede che si provi attrazione forte per un'altra persona e *si voglia egoisticamente (molto egoisticamente fregandosene dell'altro, confidando che non lo saprà mai) viversi una cosa per sé *con lo stesso spirito con cui, benché non si navighi nell'oro, si sceglie di comprarsi quelle scarpe o quella borsa che ci piace tanto per poi nasconderla nell'armadio e cercare di farla passare per una vecchia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei veramente fuori come un balcone


Per me è un problema di alcolismo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> E c'hai pure il coraggio di disapprovarmi :rotfl:


Non sono riuscita a dare il rosso a lui. Son riuscita a dare il verde a te.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è un problema di alcolismo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a dare il rosso a lui. Son riuscita a dare il verde a te.



Ciao Bruni

che dire ... quoto ... 

ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma non ho avuto il coraggio di dirlo ... 

per te simy ... niente, perché ... ehh, conosci la storia ...  

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Cioe'?


Nel senso che non gli piace l'anal.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non gli piace l'anal.


Grazie per l illuminazione


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Mi chiedevo, nel caso qualcuno avesse qualcosa di personale verso qualcun'altro nel forum, non
> sarebbe il caso che la risolvesse fuori dal forum stesso o quantomeno che aprisse un thread tutto suo?
> Non per me ma per rispetto nei confronti di Nicola che ha già i suoi problemi.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, tu stavi dicendo che al posto suo ti sentiresti sollevata, che è un po' come dire che invidi uno che è finito sotto un tir perchè non gli capiterà più nulla di brutto, ormai.




...in effetti un po' è anche così.
In queste situazioni consiglio sempre di guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in effetti un po' è anche così.
> In queste situazioni consiglio sempre di guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno...


Fosse pieno almeno a metà.
E' chiaro che ognuno difenda (dentro di sé non con gli altri) la scelta che ha compiuto. Lo fai tu e lo faccio io.
Però per me bisogna fare un minimo sforzo di contestualizzazione. Se un traditore è tale perché ha compiuto un tradimento episodico non può essere considerato come chi ha avuto una relazione parallela di anni o un seriale o chi ha tradito per mesi o anni con un amico di famiglia che frequentava casa con partner e figli.
Ci son cose che fanno arrabbiare e danno dolore ma si possono ridimensionare e considerare fatti che nel corso di una vita hanno un peso minimo e ci sono cose che sono indecenti, morbose e offensive in modo assoluto.


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse pieno almeno a metà.
> E' chiaro che ognuno difenda (dentro di sé non con gli altri) la scelta che ha compiuto. Lo fai tu e lo faccio io.
> Però per me bisogna fare un minimo sforzo di contestualizzazione. Se un traditore è tale perché ha compiuto un tradimento episodico non può essere considerato come chi ha avuto una relazione parallela di anni o un seriale o chi ha tradito per mesi o anni con un amico di famiglia che frequentava casa con partner e figli.
> Ci son cose che fanno arrabbiare e danno dolore ma si possono ridimensionare e considerare fatti che nel corso di una vita hanno un peso minimo e ci sono cose che sono *indecenti, morbose e offensive in modo assoluto*.



Quotissimamente d'accordo.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse pieno almeno a metà.
> E' chiaro che ognuno difenda (dentro di sé non con gli altri) la scelta che ha compiuto. Lo fai tu e lo faccio io.
> Però per me bisogna fare un minimo sforzo di contestualizzazione. Se un traditore è tale perché ha compiuto un tradimento episodico non può essere considerato come chi ha avuto una relazione parallela di anni o un seriale o chi ha tradito per mesi o anni con un amico di famiglia che frequentava casa con partner e figli.
> Ci son cose che fanno arrabbiare e danno dolore ma si possono ridimensionare e considerare fatti che nel corso di una vita hanno un peso minimo e ci sono cose che sono indecenti, morbose e offensive in modo assoluto.





E sono d'accordo sul contestualizzare come lo sono nel considerare questo tradimento come indecente e offensivo in modo assoluto.
Però c'è la discriminante temporale: sono passati sei anni (o sette, non ricordo), anni vissuti in coppia e in famiglia, anni di bella unione.
Non è la stessa identica cosa se fosse successo mesi fa anche se è ovvio che Nicola lo percepisca tale e ugualmente drammatico, lui l'ha scoperto ora!
Secondo me, questo è un elemento che non va buttato via.
Se poi Nicola non riuscirà più a starle vicino senza provare disturbo non rimarrà che la strada della separazione...
D'altra parte, ogni azione porta delle conseguenze.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse pieno almeno a metà.
> E' chiaro che ognuno difenda (dentro di sé non con gli altri) la scelta che ha compiuto. Lo fai tu e lo faccio io.
> Però per me bisogna fare un minimo sforzo di contestualizzazione. Se un traditore è tale perché ha compiuto un tradimento episodico non può essere considerato come chi ha avuto una relazione parallela di anni o un seriale o chi ha tradito per mesi o anni con un amico di famiglia che frequentava casa con partner e figli.
> Ci son cose che fanno arrabbiare e danno dolore ma si possono ridimensionare e considerare fatti che nel corso di una vita hanno un peso minimo e ci sono cose che sono indecenti, morbose e offensive in modo assoluto.


Ma nemmeno Dio può qualcosa sul libero arbitrio.
QUindi qualsiasi sia la scelta di una persona.

Essa merita rispetto e considerazione.

Non sono disposto ad accettare che chi perdona sia passato per un pusillanime.

Tu hai compiuto la tua scelta in base ai tuoi parametri.
negli anni hai visto che è stata vincente.

Diletta la sua.

Verissimo durissimo scoprire che per anni lui o lei ha avuto un'altra.
Ma la durezza dipende molto da come si sono vissuti quegli anni.
Sono stati un paradiso o un inferno?

Cioè io trovo durissima quando scopriamo che dietro tanta asprezza di lei o di lui, c'era un cuore amorosissimo verso un'altra persona.

E' durissima quando scopriamo che lei o lui sono stati con noi, perchè non avevano il coraggio di lasciarci, oppure non gli tornava comodo.

Ma è diverso quando uno può dire, ok, sono stato anche con un'altra persona, capisco che ciò ai tuoi occhi squalifica tutto quanto, ma in definitiva ti ho fatto mancare qualcosa?

C'è anche una paura fottuta a dire
Non ti amo più, a chi percepiamo ci ama con tutto il cuore.

Diverso ancora è quando io posso dirti, ok ti ho tradito, ok vero...
Ma io posso solo dire che per mia fortuna ho trovato nelle altre donne quello che tu non sei stata capace di darmi, e non ti ho lasciato, per un beneficio del dubbio: ho creduto che veramente tu non ne fossi capace, piuttosto che la via comoda di dirti: non volevi.

Ti ho forse fatto mancare qualcosa io?


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo sul contestualizzare come lo sono nel considerare questo tradimento come indecente e offensivo in modo assoluto.
> Però c'è la discriminante temporale: sono passati sei anni (o sette, non ricordo), anni vissuti in coppia e in famiglia, anni di bella unione.
> Non è la stessa identica cosa se fosse successo mesi fa anche se è ovvio che Nicola lo percepisca tale e ugualmente drammatico, lui l'ha scoperto ora!
> Secondo me, questo è un elemento che non va buttato via.
> ...



Dipende dal carattere che si ha, secondo me è anche peggio un tradimento del passato,  scoperto a distanza di molti anni, perchè il tradito fatica a ricostruire i fatti,  inoltre allora  avevano pure un bimbo piccolo e non poteva certo farlo per noia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo sul contestualizzare come lo sono nel considerare questo tradimento come indecente e offensivo in modo assoluto.
> Però c'è la discriminante temporale: sono passati sei anni (o sette, non ricordo), anni vissuti in coppia e in famiglia, anni di bella unione.
> Non è la stessa identica cosa se fosse successo mesi fa anche se è ovvio che Nicola lo percepisca tale e ugualmente drammatico, lui l'ha scoperto ora!
> Secondo me, questo è un elemento che non va buttato via.
> ...


Non so se saperlo a distanza di tempo attenua o aumenta la reazione. Dipende dall'individualità


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende dal carattere che si ha, secondo me è anche peggio un tradimento del passato,  scoperto a distanza di molti anni, perchè il tradito fatica a ricostruire i fatti,  inoltre allora  avevano pure un bimbo piccolo e non poteva certo farlo per noia.


Aggiungerei anche dipende dalla memoria del tradito.
Io ho una memoria da elefante.


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche dipende dalla memoria del tradito.
> Io ho una memoria da elefante.



Pure io ho tanta memoria, ma ricostruire anni e anni non è facile, parlo del mio caso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pure io ho tanta memoria, ma ricostruire anni e anni non è facile, parlo del mio caso.


Eheee tu sei una dilettante al mio confronto: io (purtroppo) ricordo frasi esatte e circostanza degli ultimi trent'anni :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche dipende dalla memoria del tradito.
> Io ho una memoria da elefante.


Beh a ben guardare tutti ce l'abbiamo per i torti subiti.
Siamo sempre molto smemorati e finti tonti
quando si parla dei torti che noi abbiamo fatto subire agli altri no?

Ecco perchè non dimentico mai Persa...

Non ci riesco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo sul contestualizzare come lo sono nel considerare questo tradimento come indecente e offensivo in modo assoluto.
> Però c'è la discriminante temporale: sono passati sei anni (o sette, non ricordo), anni vissuti in coppia e in famiglia, anni di bella unione.
> Non è la stessa identica cosa se fosse successo mesi fa anche se è ovvio che Nicola lo percepisca tale e ugualmente drammatico, lui l'ha scoperto ora!
> Secondo me, questo è un elemento che non va buttato via.
> ...


E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. in questo momento credo che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia. Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. in questo momento credo che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia. Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho


Ma come fa però una persona ricordarsi di una roba accaduta sette anni fa?
Sono andato a vedere: 2006.
Bon io non mi ricordo un cavolo del 2006.

Cioè se io devo ricordare un evento di sette anni fa deve avermi segnato molto a fondo.

Non riesco più a collocare gli eventi...
Qualcuno qui si ricorda che anno era quando feci il primo raduno?
2009 o 2010?

Ci vuole qualcosa sempre che aiuti a ricordare un evento no?


----------



## marietto (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fa però una persona ricordarsi di una roba accaduta sette anni fa?
> Sono andato a vedere: 2006.
> Bon io non mi ricordo un cavolo del 2006.
> 
> ...


Non credo che c'entri ricordare o non ricordare questo o quell'evento. Penso che finché Nicola non riesce a chiarire circostanze e sentimenti con l'aiuto di lei, non riesca a scindere gli otto mesi della confessione della moglie dal resto di questi ultimi sette anni.
Un po' come se avesse scoperto all'improvviso di essere da sette anni il protagonista del Truman Show.
Spero di essermi spiegato meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che c'entri ricordare o non ricordare questo o quell'evento. Penso che finché Nicola non riesce a chiarire circostanze e sentimenti con l'aiuto di lei, non riesca a scindere gli otto mesi della confessione della moglie dal resto di questi ultimi sette anni.
> Un po' come se avesse scoperto all'improvviso di essere da sette anni il protagonista del Truman Show.
> Spero di essermi spiegato meglio.


Si ok...
Però il paragone è esagerato dai...

Però bel film adoro Jim.
E gran film.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che c'entri ricordare o non ricordare questo o quell'evento. Penso che finché Nicola non riesce a chiarire circostanze e sentimenti con l'aiuto di lei, non riesca a scindere gli otto mesi della confessione della moglie dal resto di questi ultimi sette anni.
> Un po' come se avesse scoperto all'improvviso di essere da sette anni il protagonista del Truman Show.
> Spero di essermi spiegato meglio.


:up:


----------



## marietto (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Però il paragone è esagerato dai...
> 
> Però bel film adoro Jim.
> E gran film.


Non sto dicendo che È così, ma che ho l'impressione che Nicola si senta più o meno in quel modo.

Anch'io adoro Jim


----------



## danielacala (18 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora doveva' tacerlo'  per sempre. Troppo comodo scatenare l'inferno e ritirarsi in buon ordine.
> 
> Non c'è una misura per calcolare quanto hai ferito chi hai tradito. Se confessi poi devi essere a disposizione dell'altro per cercare di rimediare.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. .cercavo di immaginare il pensiero di  Lei che confessa 
e poi tace..consapevole tardivamente del danno fatto


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,sarebbe interessante conoscere la dinamica dell'anal.é stato un anal preterintenzionale?intenzionale?anal colposo?anal volontario?in questi casi è importante risalire alla verità.Ci sono state recidive anali?L'anal a secco mi porta a considerare un coinvolgimento pesante...devo sapere.



mi sa che state scendendo nel volgare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



nicola ha detto:


> mi sa che state scendendo nel volgare.


In effetti non si regolano proprio.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ha iniziato Nicola, con il suo modo di intendere lei, una bambolina, la violenza etc.
> L'impressione mia è che lei si senta defraudato dell'esclusività di una donna che ha avuto solo lui. Ovvero che si senta rubato di una sessualità e di un'affettività che per lui era esclusiva.
> Il che è un'utopia: la sfera del sentimento dell'altro è sempre di un'altra persona, ed è fatta di desiderio, e a volte di azioni, che non ci appartengono. Ora, con queste premesse... come riuscirebbe a rapportarsi con una nuova donna che ha alle spalle magari 20 anni di storia, sentimentale e sessuale... non so se si è capito il concetto?
> 5 o 6 scopate max di una persona che crede di avere in esclusiva per anni lo riducono in brandelli... mettiamolo a confronto con chi per anni gli è stato lontano... magari sono solo io a vedere qualche difficoltà?


Ma cosa cazzo dici?? Certo che devo sentirmi di avere l'esclusiva con lei, non eravamo una coppia tiraemolla, eravamo sposati e come tale cazzo io pretendo di dare e ottenere l'esclusiva. Una sbandata e il desiderio virtuale di un altro uomo o donna ci stà pure , il tradimento va oltre qualsiasi cosa in una coppia stabile. Il tenersi l'amante come amico del marito è cinico, il portarselo nel letto dove hai tenuto i tuoi figli, hai fatto l'amore con lei e ci hai pure litigato, è da donna senza pudore e ritegno.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se saperlo a distanza di tempo attenua o aumenta la reazione. Dipende dall'individualità




Io ho provato entrambe le situazioni!
Per quello mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadermi di peggio (nel rapporto di coppia s'intende).
Va bé che non c'è limite al peggio...


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> A me, in una situazione simile a quella capitata a nicola, non roderebbe tanto, o non roderebbe solo, la perdita dell'esclusività su mia moglie. Quello che mi farebbe incazzare come un picchio sarebbe prendere improvvisamente coscienza del fatto che per tutti questi anni (durante il fattaccio e anche dopo) sono stato relegato al ruolo dello scemo che non si è mai accorto di nulla, come un  Lino Banfi nei filmetti di serie b . Che magari negli anni successivi si è pure prodigato per tenere unita la combriccola, che degli amici così sono rari. Altro che il passato è passato.


anche, ma non per primo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. in questo momento credo *che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia. *Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho



Certo che lo percepisce così, ma a caldo.
Quando ci ragionerà capirà se davvero i sette anni sono stati una lunga bugia o no.
Basterà riflettere su come sono stati loro insieme e su come si comportava lei con lui in tutto quel tempo.
Io non credo proprio che si possano simulare certe cose, o quanto meno, non così a lungo.
Se fosse così, subito in lizza per l'oscar alla migliore attrice del mondo.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti in queste situazioni si dovrebbe parlare di FUNZIONALITA'.
> 
> Io immagino le conversazioni tra Nicola e la moglie; iniziano con un sincera voglia di dialogare e finiscono, dopo pochi minuti, con una carogna che monta dentro di lui che vorrebbe mangairsela a morsi (questo è quello che succederebbe a me in una situazione come la sua). Anche per me il modo per acquistare un pò di lucidità durante momenti poco sereni, è quello di starmene con.......Tubarao.


tu sei me.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. in questo momento credo che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia. Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho


assolutamente vero, sono anche gli anni passati tra le bugie che fanno anche male.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma forse*

sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di "omissioni".
Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
O preferivi Nicola saperlo subito dopo?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di "omissioni".
> Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
> O preferivi Nicola saperlo subito dopo?



Verde mio.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di "omissioni".
> Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
> O preferivi Nicola saperlo subito dopo?


Ciao Diletta,

secondo me, si tratta solo di una cosa: essere leali e trasparenti in una coppia. 
puoi anche omettere, ma nei confronti di chi hai accanto ... dire, sorry, sto in una 
fase di confusione ... di domande mie ... di orientamento ... non è chiesto tanto. 

ma omettere è un conto ... aggiungi il fingere, che tutto vada bene ... 
infatti, è questo che ti fa esplodere ... il far credere una cosa per un altra. 

e questo è mentire ... e di brutto pure ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di *"omissioni".*
> Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
> O preferivi Nicola saperlo subito dopo?


ma ci credi davvero?
omettere che si fa sesso sul letto coniugale con l'amico caro per mesi è diverso da mentire spudoratamente?


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

anche lothar omette, e così in tanti.
tutti sdoganati


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fa però una persona ricordarsi di una roba accaduta sette anni fa?
> Sono andato a vedere: 2006.
> Bon io non mi ricordo un cavolo del 2006.
> 
> ...


Beh, la moglie di Nicola quel qualcosa ce l'ha.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> secondo me, si tratta solo di una cosa: essere leali e trasparenti in una coppia.
> puoi anche omettere, ma nei confronti di chi hai accanto ... dire, sorry, sto in una
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci credi davvero?
> omettere che si fa sesso sul letto coniugale con l'amico caro per mesi è diverso da mentire spudoratamente?



Aspettate, qui stiamo equivocando!
Se non sbaglio mi sembra che Nicola si riferisse ai sette anni intercorsi DOPO la relazione!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

anche nelle preghiere si condanna maggiormente l'omissione alla menzogna:
....confesso....con parole , opere ed omissioni:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aspettate, qui stiamo equivocando!
> Se non sbaglio mi sembra che Nicola si riferisse ai sette anni intercorsi DOPO la relazione!!



Ciao Diletta,

ancora peggio!
cioè, se ha sentito il bisogno o che ne so io di dirlo ora ... 
vuol dire, che in questi sette anni, non si sentiva tanto a suo agio ... 
e lo ha detto? ... ha fatto capire qualcosa a Nicola? ... 
Non sembra, per come è caduto dal pero ... 
Cioè, ha raccontato il contrario ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aspettate, qui stiamo equivocando!
> Se non sbaglio mi sembra che Nicola si riferisse ai sette anni intercorsi DOPO la relazione!!


certo Diletta, mi riferisco ai 7 anni passati dopo. Belli...ma falsi


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo Diletta, mi riferisco ai 7 anni passati dopo. Belli...ma falsi



Mi verrebbe da dire che da ora in poi saranno:
veri ma brutti

Ma può non essere così.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> ancora peggio!
> cioè, se ha sentito il bisogno o che ne so io di dirlo ora ...
> ...





Ma Sienne,
mi metto dalla parte della moglie questa volta e ti dico che non c'era niente da far capire a Nicola, nel senso che lei aveva già fatto chiarezza dentro se stessa e si era convinta dell'amore che provava per il marito.
Ecco perché mi rifiuto di credere che siano stati anni di ipocrisia, a meno che non si dimostri il contrario e si dica che la scelta di lei sia stata di comodo.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Sienne,
> mi metto dalla parte della moglie questa volta e ti dico che non c'era niente da far capire a Nicola, nel senso che lei aveva già fatto chiarezza dentro se stessa e si era convinta dell'amore che provava per il marito.
> Ecco perché mi rifiuto di credere che siano stati anni di ipocrisia, a meno che non si dimostri il contrario e si dica che la scelta di lei sia stata di comodo.


Ciao Diletta,

sta scritto nella mia seconda frase, quello che intendo ... 

qualcosa ha spinto lei, a dirlo ... 

se hai fatto chiarezza in te e sai che ami quella persona ... 
la proteggi con tutta te stessa, da qualsiasi male e vivi l'amore che provi ... 
y nada mas ... Ma qualcosa è stato più forte dell'amore che lei prova per lui ... 

Cosa?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> sta scritto nella mia seconda frase, quello che intendo ...
> 
> ...


secondo me, fondamentalmente, l'incongruenza tra quello che lei è stata capace di fare e la visione di sè che aveva dato al mondo. Una dissonanza che le pesava e che voleva far sparire.

Tipo: sono stata cattiva e nessuno lo sa, tutti mi credono bravissima.
Quindi nessuno mi conosce e nessuno mi può amare per quello che sono davvero.
Allora mi faccio conoscere da mio marito che mi ama tanto e riuscirà ad amarmi anche dopo, dimostrandomi di poter essere amata per quello che sono.
Di conseguenza non posso essere stata tanto cattiva.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> sta scritto nella mia seconda frase, quello che intendo ...
> 
> ...




Ti posso rispondere immedesimandomi in lei:
il senso di colpa.
Mi avrebbe ridotto ad una larva, ma non avrei resistito neanche una settimana nel silenzio, anzi ti dirò di più:
la mia faccia avrebbe parlato per me un minuto dopo il fattaccio, e intendo proprio subito dopo il primo incontro. 
Anzi, mi sarei scavata una fossa e mi ci sarei seppellita dentro viva!


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

lasciando da parte il tradimento , secondo me l'ipocrisia sta nel non far conoscere al marito la donna diversa che sicuramente si è trovata ad essere.
e per essere arrivata a fare una cosa in maniera eclatante, e per averla fatta.
per questo si potrebbe dire che ha fatto vivere a lui sette anni con una sconosciuta   





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Sienne,
> mi metto dalla parte della moglie questa volta e ti dico che non c'era niente da far capire a Nicola, nel senso che lei aveva già fatto chiarezza dentro se stessa e si era convinta dell'amore che provava per il marito.
> Ecco perché mi rifiuto di credere che siano stati anni di ipocrisia, a meno che non si dimostri il contrario e si dica che la scelta di lei sia stata di comodo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me, fondamentalmente, l'incongruenza tra quello che lei è stata capace di fare e la visione di sè che aveva dato al mondo. Una dissonanza che le pesava e che voleva far sparire.
> 
> Tipo: sono stata cattiva e nessuno lo sa, tutti mi credono bravissima.
> Quindi nessuno mi conosce e nessuno mi può amare per quello che sono davvero.
> ...




Ottimo!
Metti su uno studio che sei bravissima in analisi! :up::up:

Questa è decisamente la più grande prova d'amore che si possa chiedere ad una persona.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciando da parte il tradimento , secondo me l'ipocrisia sta nel non far conoscere al marito la donna diversa che sicuramente si è trovata ad essere.
> e per essere arrivata a fare una cosa in maniera eclatante, e per averla fatta.
> *per questo si potrebbe dire che ha fatto vivere a lui sette anni con una sconosciuta*




In questo senso sicuramente.
Per questo ora ha voluto "rimediare".
Ma mi sembra che qui la si condanni per entrambi gli atteggiamenti: sia per aver confessato sia per aver taciuto.
E allora è una via senza uscita, un cul de sac.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> Metti su uno studio che sei bravissima in analisi! :up::up:
> 
> Questa è decisamente *la più grande prova d'amore *che si possa chiedere ad una persona.


ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci credi davvero?
> omettere che si fa sesso sul letto coniugale con l'amico caro per mesi è diverso da mentire spudoratamente?



Secondo te andare a dire al marito che hanno fatto sesso sul letto matrimoniale da un senso a qualcosa che potrebbe portare la coppia a un miglioramento in un loro cammino assieme?

E meno male che mille volte ho letto che oltre il bianco e il nero ci stanno mille altre sfumature.

E' come quando una coppia cammina assieme e qualcuno/a la accanto è abbastanza vistoso/a da farsi guardare e uno dei due della coppia vorrebbe esclamare... minchia che è bono/a una botta gliela darei.... 

Si dice o non si dice della botta se si vede qualcuno/a di bono/a? 

Sono esempi estremi lo so, ma omettere al volte non vuol dire mentire, vuol dire avere educazione, rispetto e voglia di andare oltre il quanto possiamo fare schifo.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me, fondamentalmente, l'incongruenza tra quello che lei è stata capace di fare e la visione di sè che aveva dato al mondo. Una dissonanza che le pesava e che voleva far sparire.
> 
> Tipo: *sono stata cattiva e nessuno lo sa, tutti mi credono bravissima.*
> Quindi nessuno mi conosce e nessuno mi può amare per quello che sono davvero.
> ...


concordo, solo che non parlerei al passato
intendo dire: questa persona è anche così, nel senso che tutti noi siamo una sorta di sommatoria di tutte le nostre azioni, che spesso hanno conseguenze (buone o cattive o medie, ma non è questo il punto) anche sugli altri


----------



## scrittore (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.


io più che proteggerla cercherei di avvicinarla ulteriormente al mio lato oscuro....
la en


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> concordo, solo che non parlerei al passato
> intendo dire: questa persona è anche così, nel senso che tutti noi siamo una sorta di sommatoria di tutte le nostre azioni, che spesso hanno conseguenze (buone o cattive o medie, ma non è questo il punto) anche sugli altri


certo.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.



Per te Sbri.
Io la penso diversamente.
Io credo che l'amore debba essere espressione di massima sincerità, per quanto riguarda cose così importanti.
Io voglio che mio marito mi conosca per quello che sono e non per quello che pensa.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, *adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.*


Certo, può essere un modo per dimostrare amore.
Ma è poco autentico, e probabilmente lei era stanca di questo velo tra loro.
Bene o male che sia, questo è.
E una coppia si fa in due.
Almeno stavolta non ha trattato suo marito come un minorato psichico da dover proteggere da una brutta verità, come ha fatto all'epoca del tradimento; evidentemente lo considera sufficientemente solido e robusto da riuscire a metabolizzarne motivazioni e portata.

In alternativa: è una cretina senza cervello e senza cuore 

EDIT

Ecco, la penso come Diletta 



Diletta ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente.
> Io credo che l'amore debba essere espressione di massima sincerità, per quanto riguarda cose così importanti.
> Io voglio che mio marito mi conosca per quello che sono e non per quello che pensa.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te andare a dire al marito che hanno fatto sesso sul letto matrimoniale da un senso a qualcosa che potrebbe portare la coppia a un miglioramento in un loro cammino assieme?
> 
> E meno male che mille volte ho letto che oltre il bianco e il nero ci stanno mille altre sfumature.
> 
> ...


sapete, lei non me lo ha detto subito. Io le ho chiesto dove l'avesse portata, mi ha detto fuori ma non le ho creduto e le ho detto che si era fatta portare in albergo come le troie. 
E' venuta dopo la confessione che si erano visti a casa perchè (ha detto), si sentiva protetta. Vorrei sbattere forte forte la testa contro il muro...
Pensare che lui  ha poggiato la sua testa sul mio cuscino, il suo corpo tra le mie lenzuola, che abbia visto il soffitto della mia camera da letto, che le ha baciato i capezzoli la mattina mentre magari io lo facevo la sera, come si fa a scacciare via questi pensieri orrendi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sapete, lei non me lo ha detto subito. Io le ho chiesto dove l'avesse portata, mi ha detto fuori ma non le ho creduto e le ho detto che si era fatta portare in albergo come le troie.
> E' venuta dopo la confessione che si erano visti a casa perchè (ha detto), si sentiva protetta. Vorrei sbattere forte forte la testa contro il muro...
> Pensare che ha poggiato la sua testa sul mio cuscino, il suo corpo tra le mie lenzuola, che abbia visto il soffitto della mia camera da letto, che le ha baciato i capezzoli la mattina mentre magari io lo facevo la sera, *come si fa a scacciare via questi pensieri orrendi?*


Fatti raccontare i particolari.
Immagina che non sia lei.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Fatti raccontare i particolari.
> Immagina che non sia lei.
> View attachment 7948


sei un coglione...grande grande


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me, fondamentalmente, l'incongruenza tra quello che lei è stata capace di fare e la visione di sè che aveva dato al mondo. Una dissonanza che le pesava e che voleva far sparire.
> 
> Tipo: sono stata cattiva e nessuno lo sa, tutti mi credono bravissima.
> Quindi nessuno mi conosce e nessuno mi può amare per quello che sono davvero.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.



Ciao

con le tue parole, stai dicendo ... quello che non ci riesco ... OK. 

se hai elaborato e sai, ok, cosi mi ritengono ... e ora sono pronta ad esserlo per d'avvero,
e amo questo uomo ... non lo sò ... io partirei in quarta, quinta ecc. mirerei solo al nostro bene. 

perché ... caspita, non ci vuole un non so che, per capire, che un tradimento con affetto, 
rode alla base ... mette proprio tutto in discussione ... e se è arrivata a tale conclusione per sé,
vuol dire, che il "potenzioale " (mannaggia a feather ...) lo ha, per capire anche lui ... e il noi ecc. 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sapete, lei non me lo ha detto subito. Io le ho chiesto dove l'avesse portata, mi ha detto fuori ma non le ho creduto e le ho detto che *si era fatta portare in albergo come le troie*.


Ti vuole comunicare che ha voluto immergersi in quel ruolo. Punto.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sei un coglione...grande grande


Quoto.
Il rosso è mio, prima che pensi che sia tuo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sei un coglione...grande grande


Sì, può essere. 
Però non cambia la questione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il rosso è mio, prima che pensi che sia tuo.


Rettifico. Sti pensieri orribili si scacciano solo con una bella separazione per colpa.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Fatti raccontare i particolari.
> Immagina che non sia lei.
> View attachment 7948




President sei un mito......posso amarti?????....

Io sono porco e senza scrupoli....nn mi sono mai sognato di portarla a casa....solo un'animale lo puo'fare


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> President sei un mito......posso amarti?????....
> 
> Io sono porco e senza scrupoli....nn mi sono mai sognato di portarla a casa....solo un'animale lo puo'fare


Ma quale mito, BRUTTO COGLIONE, che se fosse capitato (o se capitasse) a te hai voglia a lagrime. Che cazzo scrivi. Rimbambito.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ti vuole comunicare che ha voluto immergersi in quel ruolo. Punto.


invece tu non hai capito. Lei giustifica il fatto xchè innamorata della merda. Quando le ho detto che se ci lasciassimo non avrei nessun problema a dire xchè ci siamo lasciati, lei ha detto che se volevo poteva essere lei a dire eventualmente alla mamma a alle persone care che si era innamorata e lo aveva fatto x quello. Capite ora che questa tipa non si rende conto di cosa ha fatto?? Cioè io ho sposato una perfetta cogliona


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> President sei un mito......posso amarti?????....
> 
> Io sono porco e senza scrupoli....nn mi sono mai sognato di portarla a casa....*solo un'animale lo puo'fare*


Concordo che sia una boiata. Però sono 140 pagine che si gira intorno ad una questione: perchè gliel'ha detto? 
Se Nicola non sa/non ha capito il perchè gliel'ha detto, figuriamoci quanto possa aver capito dei desideri/disagi della propria moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.





free ha detto:


> concordo, solo che non parlerei al passato
> intendo dire: questa persona è anche così, nel senso che tutti noi siamo una sorta di sommatoria di tutte le nostre azioni, che spesso hanno conseguenze (buone o cattive o medie, ma non è questo il punto) anche sugli altri


quotissimo


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mito, BRUTTO COGLIONE, che se fosse capitato (o se capitasse) a te hai voglia a lagrime. Che cazzo scrivi. Rimbambito.


JB, abbi pazienza. Il pisello teso di continuo ... può dare alla testa. 
A momenti, si senti invincibile su tutto ... forse sente un'arietta ... 
e si fa coraggio ... 

Scusa gattone ...  ... ma sei impossibile, a volte ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo che sia una boiata. Però sono 140 pagine che si gira intorno ad una questione: perchè gliel'ha detto?
> Se Nicola non sa/non ha capito il perchè gliel'ha detto, figuriamoci quanto possa aver capito dei desideri/disagi della propria moglie.


President esistono le persone superficiali, esistono le persone stupide, e spesso i due aspetti convivono mello stasso involucro. La moglie del nostro amico ne è un (bellissimo dice) esemplare. Molto semplice.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mito, BRUTTO COGLIONE, che se fosse capitato (o se capitasse) a te hai voglia a lagrime. Che cazzo scrivi. Rimbambito.


forse è come me a luglio...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo che sia una boiata. Però sono 140 pagine che si gira intorno ad una questione: perchè gliel'ha detto?
> Se Nicola non sa/non ha capito il perchè gliel'ha detto, figuriamoci quanto possa aver capito dei desideri/disagi della propria moglie.



Il punto e'questo.....ci deve essere un perche'sta disgraziata.e sono gentile...aspetta ben 7 anni.poi in confidenza Pres...credi che sia l'unico corno????seeeeeeeee


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

vero.perché in effetti il problema non è dire quello che è successo ma averlo fatto





Diletta ha detto:


> In questo senso sicuramente.
> Per questo ora ha voluto "rimediare".
> Ma mi sembra che qui la si condanni per entrambi gli atteggiamenti: sia per aver confessato sia per aver taciuto.
> E allora è una via senza uscita, un cul de sac.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece tu non hai capito. Lei giustifica il fatto xchè innamorata della merda. Quando le ho detto che se ci lasciassimo non avrei nessun problema a dire xchè ci siamo lasciati, lei ha detto che se volevo poteva essere lei a dire eventualmente alla mamma a alle persone care che si era innamorata e lo aveva fatto x quello. Capite ora che questa tipa non si rende conto di cosa ha fatto?? Cioè io ho sposato una perfetta cogliona


Tu hai dubbi che si sia innamorata? Io no.
Se davvero pensi che l'abbia fatto senza alcuna infatuazione/innamoramento del tuo amico, allora sei messo male.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Rettifico. Sti pensieri orribili si scacciano solo con una bella separazione per colpa.


Non fare quello che non capisce.
Tra il cattivo gusto e la separazione per colpa c'è un universo di sfumature.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu hai dubbi che si sia innamorata? Io no.
> Se davvero pensi che l'abbia fatto senza alcuna infatuazione/innamoramento del tuo amico, allora sei messo male.


ma no!! io sn certo che lei lo ha fatto xchè innamorata.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no!! io sn certo che lei lo ha fatto xchè innamorata.


Male.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


beh se lo dici tu


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, può essere.
> Però non cambia la questione.


Tu sei estremamente comprensivo...
E tocchi sempre il punto giusto.
Ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a ragionare cosi..
Cercando di capire davvero quali siano I disagi della propria moglie


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non fare quello che non capisce.
> Tra il cattivo gusto e la separazione per colpa c'è un universo di sfumature.


Se era di cattivo gusto, può essere e mi scuso.
E' anche cattivo gusto (almeno per me) continuare a vivisezionare il comportamento della moglie entro il mantra amico-casamia-troia-merda senza snocciolare il vero problema. Sarò ripetitivo: perchè gliel'ha detto? Io non sono convinto che sia stata (solo) scema.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sapete, lei non me lo ha detto subito. Io le ho chiesto dove l'avesse portata, mi ha detto fuori ma non le ho creduto e le ho detto che si era fatta portare in albergo come le troie.
> E' venuta dopo la confessione che si erano visti a casa perchè (ha detto), si sentiva protetta. Vorrei sbattere forte forte la testa contro il muro...
> Pensare che lui  ha poggiato la sua testa sul mio cuscino, il suo corpo tra le mie lenzuola, che abbia visto il soffitto della mia camera da letto, che le ha baciato i capezzoli la mattina mentre magari io lo facevo la sera, come si fa a scacciare via questi pensieri orrendi?


Non puoi, questo è il tradimento, o pensavamo che tradire fosse soltanto una parola?

Purtroppo stai passando situazioni che capisco benissimo, pensa un po te che io feci cambiare tutto il guardaroba a mia moglie. Non cambia nulla io lo so, ma nelle dinamiche che ci sono in una situazione dove i pensieri battono su mille azioni e mille pensieri che si hanno sempre in maniera diversa e sempre girati rigirati per trovare chissà quale risposta o quale spiegazione possibile..... rimangono una costante per chi sta soffrendo e non riesce a pensare ad altro. 

Il tempo è soltanto quello che servirà oltre quella forza che razionalizza il primo rigo che ti scrissi, e la volontà di capire che se volete rimanere assieme dovrete combattere assieme. 

Ricordati che non è facile, nè per te nè per lei costretta a doverti capire e non poter sfogarsi a sua volta.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh se lo dici tu


Certo. Ed ho ragione. Non solo, ma se sei convinto che sia come dici tu (o meglio come dice lei), bè, al di là del dolore finito quello si torna tutti felici e contenti, no? Tanto era amore, fugace, ma amore. Mica altro. Finito quello che te frega, esattamente?


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

in realtà come la metti la metti non vedo grandi sbocchi che non siano smetto di pensare e vado avanti sperando di dimenticare.
se l'avesse fatto innamorandosi mi turberebbe tutto quel tempo vissuto accanto ad una donna che amava un altro.
se fosse stato solo sesso mi chiederei che donna avessi sposato capace di mettere a rischio un matrimonio per due copule per giunta nel nostro letto
ha confessato e mi chiedo a che pro a questo punto
non avesse confessato starei con una bugiarda
o si riparte riuscendoci da zero o non se ne esce


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà come la metti la metti non vedo grandi sbocchi che non siano smetto di pensare e vado avanti sperando di dimenticare.
> se l'avesse fatto innamorandosi mi turberebbe tutto quel tempo vissuto accanto ad una donna che amava un altro.
> se fosse stato solo sesso mi chiederei che donna avessi sposato capace di mettere a rischio un matrimonio per due copule per giunta nel nostro letto
> *ha confessato e mi chiedo a che pro a questo punto
> ...


Ma perchè arrivi sempre tardi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà come la metti la metti non vedo grandi sbocchi che non siano smetto di pensare e vado avanti sperando di dimenticare.
> *se l'avesse fatto innamorandosi mi turberebbe tutto quel tempo vissuto accanto ad una donna che amava un altro.*
> se fosse stato solo sesso mi chiederei che donna avessi sposato capace di mettere a rischio un matrimonio per due copule per giunta nel nostro letto
> ha confessato e mi chiedo a che pro a questo punto
> ...


Innamorarsi ed amare son due cose diverse e parallele. Hai presente pranzare e guardare la TV? Può non essere il massimo, ma puoi farlo assieme.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non puoi, questo è il tradimento, o pensavamo che tradire fosse soltanto una parola?
> 
> Purtroppo stai passando situazioni che capisco benissimo, pensa un po te che io feci cambiare tutto il guardaroba a mia moglie. Non cambia nulla io lo so, ma nelle dinamiche che ci sono in una situazione dove i pensieri battono su mille azioni e mille pensieri che si hanno sempre in maniera diversa e sempre girati rigirati per trovare chissà quale risposta o quale spiegazione possibile..... rimangono una costante per chi sta soffrendo e non riesce a pensare ad altro.
> 
> ...


una cosa giusta mi ha detto l'altra sera. Se vai a cercare troverari sempre cose che ti faranno male di questa nostra storia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè arrivi sempre tardi?


veramente lo scrissi all'inizio


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Innamorarsi ed amare son due cose diverse e parallele. Hai presente pranzare e guardare la TV? Può non essere il massimo, ma puoi farlo assieme.


infatti molti preferiscono non farlo per godersi meglio o il cibo o la televisione


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tu sei estremamente comprensivo...
> E tocchi sempre il punto giusto.
> Ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a ragionare cosi..
> Cercando di capire davvero quali siano I disagi della propria moglie


Non è questione di comprensivo: se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato.
Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per te Sbri.
> Io la penso diversamente.
> Io credo che l'amore debba essere espressione di massima sincerità, per quanto riguarda cose così importanti.
> Io voglio che mio marito mi conosca per quello che sono e non per quello che pensa.


allora parli subito, mentre ti succedono le cose, non dopo 7 anni, quando i figli sono grandi e tutto va bene.
La logica della confessione è:
ho peccato
Confesso ad un altr essere umano il mio peccato, umiliandomi ma soprattutto vincendo la naturale propensione che abbiamo a nascondere i nostri errori.
Questi mi assolve e io non sento più il peso del peccato.
Ma: l'essere umano che ci assolve lo fa per tramite di chi il mio peccato lo conosceva benissimo perchè è onniscente.
La confessione non è casualmente presente in tante religioni, pur sotto forme diverse.
Nelle realtà tribali si confessa davanti a tutta la comunità e si subisce il giudizio.
Ed esiste perchè il nostro bisogno di assoluzione dalle colpe che pensiamo di avere è spesso maggiore del timore della punizione.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente lo scrissi all'inizio


Sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti molti preferiscono non farlo per godersi meglio o il cibo o la televisione


Non guardo la TV, però quando faccio la pipì leggo le email. Dici che sbaglio?


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è questione di comprensivo: se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato.
> Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
> Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?



se leggi bene il mio primo intervento del post è scritto: ed io dove cazzo ero?? Credi nn mi dia colpe x allora?? sei fuori strada. Certo che i segnali visti ora c'erano tutti, ma allora dimmi come cazzo non fidarti di tua moglie che conosci dall'età di 15 anni e del tuo amico??


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è questione di comprensivo: se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, *mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato.
> *Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
> Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?


Ma non è mica detto che tu debba avere sbagliato alcunchè, eh.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Nicola, qui tutti ci chiediamo la stessa cosa: perchè te l'ha detto solo pochi mesi fa?


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non guardo la TV, però quando faccio la pipì leggo le email. Dici che sbaglio?


sai che fai sempre esempi del menga?





ma le mani le pulisci


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece tu non hai capito. Lei giustifica il fatto xchè innamorata della merda. Quando le ho detto che se ci lasciassimo non avrei nessun problema a dire xchè ci siamo lasciati, lei ha detto che se volevo poteva essere lei a dire eventualmente alla mamma a alle persone care che si era innamorata e lo aveva fatto x quello. Capite ora che questa tipa non si rende conto di cosa ha fatto?? *Cioè io ho sposato una perfetta cogliona*


posso concordare Nicola... però.
Lei ti ha raccontato del tradimento probabilmente facendosi un film di quello che sarebbe successo, tipo bella commedia con finale romantico.
Invece il film che è partito è Shining.
Adesso tu parli di separazione con sputtanamento global.
Che lei metta le mani avanti e dica che vorrebbe spiegare lei cosa è successo ci sta, è una difesa.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso concordare Nicola... però.
> Lei ti ha raccontato del tradimento probabilmente facendosi un film di quello che sarebbe successo, tipo bella commedia con finale romantico.
> Invece il film che è partito è Shining.
> Adesso tu parli di separazione con sputtanamento global.
> Che lei metta le mani avanti e dica che vorrebbe spiegare lei cosa è successo ci sta, è una difesa.


beh, è vero che quando ho parlato dello sputtanamento ero con gli occhi da fuori, ma difendersi così è credermi oltre che cornificato, un coglione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nicola, qui tutti ci chiediamo la stessa cosa: perchè te l'ha detto solo pochi mesi fa?


ma, ecluso che lei voglia la separazione e non le venisse in mente altro modo per ottenerla
escluso che gli volesse far pigliare un infarto post-copula
escluso che fosse immane la rivelazione da altra fonte

secondo me perchè, passati sette anni, pensava di poter avere l'assoluzione 
quale miglior momento?
è oramai una roba vecchia...
con l'amico non si sentono più...
è passato tempo e lei la percepisce come una cosa finita...
loro sono in una fase up e possono superare la cosa(pensa lei).


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

non è che questo sia poi così scontato.
certo che sei forte  , non è bugiarda lei, è stordito lui





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è questione di comprensivo: se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, mi chiederei *dove ho sbagliato.*
> Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
> Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, ecluso che lei voglia la separazione e non le venisse in mente altro modo per ottenerla
> escluso che gli volesse far pigliare un infarto post-copula
> escluso che fosse immane la rivelazione da altra fonte
> 
> ...


Sì, questa è la conclusione a cui siamo giunti un po' tutti.
Ma volevo sentire la risposta che si è dato Nicola, il quale sta - inspiegabilmente - nicchiando su questo punto.
E invece è importante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh, è vero che quando ho parlato dello sputtanamento ero con gli occhi da fuori, ma difendersi così è credermi oltre che cornificato, un coglione.


ma probabilmente era in panico, dài.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, ecluso che lei voglia la separazione e non le venisse in mente altro modo per ottenerla
> escluso che gli volesse far pigliare un infarto post-copula
> escluso che fosse immane la rivelazione da altra fonte
> 
> ...


TUTTO QUESTO. Ma ha sbagliato clamorosamente.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> una cosa giusta mi ha detto l'altra sera. *Se vai a cercare troverari sempre cose che ti faranno male di questa nostra storia*.


Quel nostra intesa come la vostra o la loro?? Perchè se è la loro posso pure capire il senso ma se è la vostra allora sono caxxi IMHO


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, questa è la conclusione a cui siamo giunti un po' tutti.
> Ma volevo sentire la risposta che si è dato Nicola, il quale sta - inspiegabilmente - nicchiando su questo punto.
> E invece è importante.


ciao Leda, ma l'ho detto in tanti miei interventi. Sbriciolata ha detto tutto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che questo sia poi così scontato.
> certo che sei forte  , non è bugiarda lei, è stordito lui


Certo che lei è bugiarda. C'è bisogno di dirlo?
Il fatto che lei sia bugiarda non condona tutto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> TUTTO QUESTO. Ma ha sbagliato clamorosamente.


Sai cosa credo?che ti ha detto sta cosa pochi mesi fa perchè consapevole che se la stessa cosa fosse detta 7 anni prima tu l'avresti mandata affanculo!Sperava solo di avere qualche possibilità in più!Fine!


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quel nostra intesa come la vostra o la loro?? Perchè se è la loro posso pure capire il senso ma se è la vostra allora sono caxxi IMHO


loro loro, è vero ho scritto male scusa.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

abbassare immediatamente la temperatura della caldaia ... 
non serve e non fa uscire lei, dal guscio ... 

sono passati sette anni. si saranno visti si e no 7 volte. 
allora, prendere ADESSO, le distanze da tutto ... 
E vederla, come la conosci ... una persona che ti piace! 
Con uno sballamento ... y nada mas ... 

Dalle e da a voi la possibiltà! Se bolli così e ti fissi su certe cose,
crolla tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa credo?che ti ha detto sta cosa pochi mesi fa perchè consapevole che se la stessa cosa fosse detta 7 anni prima tu l'avresti mandata affanculo!Sperava solo di avere qualche possibilità in più!Fine!


giusto


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao Leda, ma l'ho detto in tanti miei interventi. Sbriciolata ha detto tutto.


Scusa, mi pareva che fosse stato affermato più per via indiretta


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> giusto


Ma lei si rende conto della gravità del fatto?


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lei si rende conto della gravità del fatto?


si difende dietro il suo innamoramento verso la merda, non credo si renda conto di tutte le porcate


----------



## erab (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si difende dietro il suo innamoramento verso la merda, non credo si renda conto di tutte le porcate


Non ci sta con la testa.
Questo devi accettarlo.
Terapia di coppia? proprio no?


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si difende dietro il suo innamoramento verso la merda, non credo si renda conto di tutte le porcate


Non si rende neanche conto che così è anche peggio, tra l'altro... Perchè nei suoi discorsi aleggia una nebbiolina di idealizzazione dell'ex amico (vedi citazioni cinematografiche) che è come gettare sale sulle tue ferite.

Ma senti, correggimi se sbaglio: mi pare che la tua rabbia stia esplodendo solo ora, nonostante la confessione sia di settembre. Forse hai proprio bisogno di sfogarti, di esprimere senza vergogna i pensieri peggiori e i film più malati che hai in testa... Fallo qui. Risparmia il tuo rapporto quanto puoi.

Comunque: l'hai messa di fronte alla possibilità che la vostra storia finisca? O che ti allontani per un po'?
Questo potrebbe riportarla sulla Terra...


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicò*



nicola ha detto:


> si difende dietro il suo innamoramento verso la merda, non credo si renda conto di tutte le porcate


Si difende di merda!Ma che difesa è?ma il fatto che era coinvolta ancora peggio.....!Non ti invidio.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non ci sta con la testa.
> Questo devi accettarlo.
> Terapia di coppia? proprio no?


che allora non c'era con la testa, potrei anche capirlo, che non ci stia ora è assurdo.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non si rende neanche conto che così è anche peggio, tra l'altro... Perchè nei suoi discorsi aleggia una nebbiolina di idealizzazione dell'ex amico (vedi citazioni cinematografiche) che è come gettare sale sulle tue ferite.
> 
> Ma senti, correggimi se sbaglio: mi pare che la tua rabbia stia esplodendo solo ora, nonostante la confessione sia di settembre. Forse hai proprio bisogno di sfogarti, di esprimere senza vergogna i pensieri peggiori e i film più malati che hai in testa... Fallo qui. Risparmia il tuo rapporto quanto puoi.
> 
> ...


1) Quel film me lo ha citato per farmi mettere nei panni della bella storia d'amore dei due protagonisti in quanto io vedevo solo sesso spruzzare da tutti i pori. Ma le ho sputato in faccia che io del film ero il marito che credeva di lasciar sola la moglie ed invece lei sola non rimaneva.
2) La mia rabbia è scoppiata subito, sale xchè voglio sapere tutto anche le merdate fatte, in una sorta di masochismo x farmi del male e far capire a lei cosa mi ha fatto. E' sbagliato lo so ragazzi, ma lo stare male di proposito sapendo cose credo sia una punizione che infliggo anche a lei.
3) Lei ha rimesso a me tutte le decisioni del continuare ad essere coppia.

Io so soltanto che lei mi ha lasciato solo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> 1) Quel film me lo ha citato per farmi mettere nei panni della bella storia d'amore dei due protagonisti in quanto io vedevo solo sesso spruzzare da tutti i pori. Ma le ho sputato in faccia che io del film ero il marito che credeva di lasciar sola la moglie ed invece lei sola non rimaneva.
> 2) La mia rabbia è scoppiata subito, sale xchè voglio sapere tutto anche le merdate fatte, in una sorta di masochismo x farmi del male e far capire a lei cosa mi ha fatto. E' sbagliato lo so ragazzi, ma lo stare male di proposito sapendo cose credo sia una punizione che infliggo anche a lei.
> 3) *Lei ha rimesso a me tutte le decisioni del continuare ad essere coppia.
> 
> *Io so soltanto che lei mi ha lasciato solo.



Quindi per lei non sarebbe un problema la separazione?

Mah.....secondo me c'è dell'altro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si difende di merda!Ma che difesa è?ma* il fatto che era coinvolta ancora peggio*.....!Non ti invidio.


Qui sbagli. Se non fosse stata coinvolta (ovviamente ci sono diversi gradi di coinvolgimento...), significa che è pronta a tutto con tutti. Tanto vale farne una professione (buuuummm! cattivo gusto!).


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi per lei non sarebbe un problema la separazione?
> 
> Mah.....secondo me c'è dell'altro


no, è solo che vede me star male e mi dice che se non riesco a sopportare di vivere x me.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si difende di merda!Ma che difesa è?ma il fatto che era coinvolta ancora peggio.....!Non ti invidio.


Quindi meglio se avesse scopato con uno del quale non gliene frega nulla?


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Qui sbagli. Se non fosse stata coinvolta (ovviamente ci sono diversi gradi di coinvolgimento...), significa che è pronta a tutto con tutti. Tanto vale farne una professione (buuuummm! cattivo gusto!).


nessun cattivo gusto, è così. Era coinvolta in maniera assoluta. Ed io mi chiedo ancora...dove cazzo ero?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> no, è solo che vede me star male e mi dice che se non riesco a sopportare di vivere x me.


Sicuro che le cose tra voi in queti 7 anni andavano bene vero?
Perchè una che ti confessa il tradimento dopo 7 anni e se le parli di separazione, tutto sommato accetta la cosa a me da da pensare


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi meglio se avesse scopato con uno del quale non gliene frega nulla?


Mi prende il dubbio che la donna di nicola abbia inventato la storia dell'essere coinvolta per non passare proprio da puttana....!Sensazione mia.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun cattivo gusto, è così. Era coinvolta in maniera assoluta. Ed io mi chiedo ancora...dove cazzo ero?


:sbatti:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Fatti raccontare i particolari.
> Immagina che non sia lei.
> View attachment 7948


questa te la potevi evitare!! :bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi prende il dubbio che la donna di nicola abbia inventato la storia dell'essere coinvolta per non passare proprio da puttana....!Sensazione mia.


Io invece ho il dubbio che cercasse un modo per aprire una crisi


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


la sto sbattendo cara farfalla.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece ho il dubbio che cercasse un modo per aprire una crisi



pure io...premettendo che una confessione, anche se molto tardiva, presenta sempre dei rischi, mi pare strano che lei non abbia annoverato tra tali rischi anche la possibilità di una separazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> TUTTO QUESTO. Ma ha sbagliato clamorosamente.


certi retaggi religiosi peraltro male compresi possono fare danni incredibili.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la sto sbattendo cara farfalla.



Era la mia che sbattevo....
Ma tanto non ce la faccio a spiegarlo. 
Ripeto quello che dico sempre, vi fate (scusa la generalizzazione) dei film che davvero non esistono. Ma mi rendo conto che non c'è modo per provare a spiegarvi che non è così. O meglio non è sempre così.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece ho il dubbio che cercasse un modo per aprire una crisi


questo lo escludo categoricamente.
Mi ha chiesto se ero pronto ad  avere un altro figlio e stiamo acquistando una casa.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Capitato a me???oh quaglia del Ticino......io non mi sono sposato una troia fedifraga...........



ma Joey digita dal Ticino??
interessante:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> questo lo escludo categoricamente.
> Mi ha chiesto se ero pronto ad avere un altro figlio e stiamo acquistando una casa.


E ti confessa un tradimento?
No, ma non sta bene. Scusa eh


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece ho il dubbio che cercasse un modo per aprire una crisi


Io penso che abbia vissuto delle emozioni molto forti, poi è ripiombata in un piattume emozionale ed ha tentato di farlo capire al proprio marito, pur in modo poco ortodosso.
Sua moglie vede l'innamoramento come un'attenuante e infatti non ha paura ad esporsi coi parenti su questa cosa.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Capitato a me???oh quaglia del Ticino......io non mi sono sposato una troia fedifraga...........


Quasi nessuno sbarca in questo posto con un convincimento pre-fatto differente, Lothar.
Ti piaccia o no, è così.
Si sentono tutti in una botte di ferro. Fino a che...

Comunque la troia fedifraga se l'è sposata tua moglie, eh


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti confessa un tradimento?
> No, ma non sta bene. Scusa eh


ritorniamo sempre al fatto che eravamo in periodo up, credeva potessi in un certo modo comprendere


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche nelle preghiere si condanna maggiormente l'omissione alla menzogna:
> ....confesso....con parole , opere ed omissioni:singleeye:


Giiustissima osservazione, ma vado oltre (Non per fare la beghina del gruppo.... )

L'omissione di cui si parla e' l'omissione di opere di bene.

La sequenza e' un crescendo:
Pensieri ("cattivi")
Parole (volte a far del male, quindi anche la menzogna, se usata con questo scopo)
Opere, cioe' azioni cattive, che possono far del male
Omissioni, cioe' tutto il bene che avremmo potuto fare e non abbiamo fatto.....

Ognuna di queste cose (chiamiamoli peccati, va') e' comunque sanzionabile da un punto di vista morale se e solo se e' un atto di volonta' o - come si dice - di deliberato consenso.

Non per difendere la moglie di Nicola, ma non sono sicura che al momento del fattaccio disponesse di deliberato consenso.... 

Comunque tacere una cosa fatta non e' "peccato" semmai nello specifico lo e' stato dirla!

IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun cattivo gusto, è così. Era coinvolta in maniera assoluta. Ed io mi chiedo ancora...dove cazzo ero?


ma tu caro nicola eri giù dalla giostra. Lei e quell'altro erano sulla giostra. Tu non c'eri, non potevi esserci.

E io non credo che lei non reagisca di fronte alle minacce di separazione perchè in fondo è quello che vuole... ma forse perchè ritiene, pensa di non meritare il diritto di sollevare obiezioni.

In certi momenti Nicola... si dicono cose, si rompono piatti, ci sta.
Ma tu ... cosa senti di volere e cosa senti di non poter fare adesso?
Non è meglio che tu prenda un attimo le distanze dal quotidiano e cerchi di far sbollire la rabbia?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *Io penso che abbia vissuto delle emozioni molto forti, poi è ripiombata in un piattume emozionale ed ha tentato di farlo capire al proprio marito, pur in modo poco ortodosso*.
> Sua moglie vede l'innamoramento come un'attenuante e infatti non ha paura ad esporsi coi parenti su questa cosa.


Il grassetto può essere, ma poi se ti propone al separazione e tieni a lui provi a farglielo capire

Attenuante nel segno di giustificazione? Questo sicuramente si.


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu caro nicola eri giù dalla giostra. Lei e quell'altro erano sulla giostra. Tu non c'eri, non potevi esserci.
> 
> *E io non credo che lei non reagisca di fronte alle minacce di separazione perchè in fondo è quello che vuole... ma forse perchè ritiene, pensa di non meritare il diritto di sollevare obiezioni.*
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno, specialmente i neretti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> questo lo escludo categoricamente.
> Mi ha chiesto se ero pronto ad avere un altro figlio e stiamo acquistando una casa.


posso chiederti se tua moglie è cattolica più o meno praticante?


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso chiederti se tua moglie è cattolica più o meno praticante?


beh , ci siamo sposati in chiesa ma non siamo praticanti


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Joey digita dal Ticino??
> interessante:mrgreen:


Da un caveau.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è questione di comprensivo: se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato.
> Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
> Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?


:up:
Quante volte l'ho visto quel sorrisino... e ogni volta mi chiedevo... perché...
ho impiegato 20 giorni per arrivarci...
Queste storie si assomigliano tutte.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Quante volte l'ho visto quel sorrisino... e ogni volta mi chiedevo... perché...
> *ho impiegato 20 giorni per arrivarci*...
> Queste storie si assomigliano tutte.


non sono tanti....fidati
Vuol dire che sei un marito attento


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto può essere, ma poi se ti propone al separazione e tieni a lui provi a farglielo capire
> 
> Attenuante nel segno di giustificazione? Questo sicuramente si.


- Ti confesso che tanto tempo fa è successa questa cosa. Parliamo dei motivi per cui è successa, affinchè possa non succedere ancora?
- Amico-merda-casamia-troia
- Ok, se proprio non reggi, separiamoci.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non puoi, questo è il tradimento, o pensavamo che tradire fosse soltanto una parola?
> 
> Purtroppo stai passando situazioni che capisco benissimo, pensa un po te che io feci cambiare tutto il guardaroba a mia moglie. Non cambia nulla io lo so, ma nelle dinamiche che ci sono in una situazione dove i pensieri battono su mille azioni e mille pensieri che si hanno sempre in maniera diversa e sempre girati rigirati per trovare chissà quale risposta o quale spiegazione possibile..... rimangono una costante per chi sta soffrendo e non riesce a pensare ad altro.
> 
> ...


Ultimo, sei il mio eroe! :up:

Un bacino al piccirillo....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> - Ti confesso che tanto tempo fa è successa questa cosa. Parliamo dei motivi per cui è successa, affinchè possa non succedere ancora?
> - Amico-merda-casamia-troia
> - Ok, se proprio non reggi, separiamoci.


Ok. Però se conosci un minimo tuo marito e non vuoi perderlo se credi ci sia il rischio che ti proponga la separazione provi in un modo diverso
Intanto puoi dirgli che lo hai tradito tralasciando di rivelare chi è.
O non ti seguo nel ragionamento?


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun cattivo gusto, è così. Era coinvolta in maniera assoluta. Ed io mi chiedo ancora...dove cazzo ero?


ma anche se c'eri e vedevi oltre mandarla a quel paese che potevi fare???


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è mica detto che tu debba avere sbagliato alcunchè, eh.


Non sempre, ma in una dinamica del genere in cui: 1) non capti nulla, 2) non ti poni il problema che la tua donna è stata solo con te e per giunta è in una fase della vita in cui può avere delle curiosità emozionali 3) dopo 7 anni cala l'asso in un momento di intimità 4) avevi in casa uno che conosce tua moglie alla perfezione, io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà come la metti la metti non vedo grandi sbocchi che non siano smetto di pensare e vado avanti sperando di dimenticare.
> se l'avesse fatto innamorandosi mi turberebbe tutto quel tempo vissuto accanto ad una donna che amava un altro.
> se fosse stato solo sesso mi chiederei che donna avessi sposato capace di mettere a rischio un matrimonio per due copule per giunta nel nostro letto
> ha confessato e mi chiedo a che pro a questo punto
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.

Ma prima Nicola deve passare dalla fase due del dolore (la rabbia) almeno alla fase tre (la negoziazione e il ritorno al principio di realta').


Sperando che non si deprima .....


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Capitato a me???oh quaglia del Ticino......io non mi sono sposato una troia fedifraga...........


neppure Nicola...però siamo persone e mutiamo nel tempo per fortuna... E non si può mai saper... Lothar ma hai ibernato la moglie??  allora ti do ragione...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ultimo, sei il mio eroe! :up:
> 
> Un bacino al piccirillo....



Ecco.. a lui i bacini a ammia niente..! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo dici?? Certo che devo sentirmi di avere l'esclusiva con lei, non eravamo una coppia tiraemolla, eravamo sposati e come tale cazzo io pretendo di dare e ottenere l'esclusiva. Una sbandata e il desiderio virtuale di un altro uomo o donna ci stà pure , il tradimento va oltre qualsiasi cosa in una coppia stabile. Il tenersi l'amante come amico del marito è cinico, il portarselo nel letto dove hai tenuto i tuoi figli, hai fatto l'amore con lei e ci hai pure litigato, è da donna senza pudore e ritegno.


Io ti capisco, purtroppo.
Ma non ti arrabbiare, tutti cercano di capire te, lei, cosa è successo e come sostenerti.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> 1) Quel film me lo ha citato per farmi mettere nei panni della bella storia d'amore dei due protagonisti in quanto io vedevo solo sesso spruzzare da tutti i pori. Ma le ho sputato in faccia che io del film ero il marito che credeva di lasciar sola la moglie ed invece lei sola non rimaneva.
> 2) La mia rabbia è scoppiata subito, sale xchè voglio sapere tutto anche le merdate fatte, in una sorta di masochismo x farmi del male e far capire a lei cosa mi ha fatto. E' sbagliato lo so ragazzi, ma lo stare male di proposito sapendo cose credo sia una punizione che infliggo anche a lei.
> 3) Lei ha rimesso a me tutte le decisioni del continuare ad essere coppia.
> 
> Io so soltanto che lei mi ha lasciato solo.



Ma dove ti ha lasciato solo?
E' lì con te da 7 anni!!!!!
Ti stai facendo un film accecato dall'orgoglio come sei.
E' ovvio che la decisione ora spetti a te, solo a te, lei non c'entra più nulla, sei tu che appena lei ha confessato non hai fatto altro che insultarla e litigare, cosa pretendi, così, di estorcerle una confessione?
Ma vi siete confrontati o tu hai solo dato sfogo alla tua rabbia come stai facendo qui?
Stai pensando a come ricostruire o vuoi solo dar fiato al tuo rancore?
Prendi una decisione: o stai con lei e ti fai passare tutta questa rabbia e cerchi di capire cosa è successo ascoltandola e dandole modo di aprirsi (non come hai fatto finora!), oppure te ne vai e la lasci in pace.
Non pensare di fare stronzate tipo quella di sputtanarla.
Ti stai infilando in un buco nero che rovinerò la vostra vita e pure quella di vostro figlio, se continui così.
Ci pensi a lui?
Ma fino a ieri eri contento di lei? 
Ci stavi bene?
L'hai amata?
E' una persona, un individuo, può sbagliare come tutti noi: tu la vuoi lapidare senza sforzarti di capirla.
Tu vuoi solo che lei ti racconti i particolari: cazzo te ne fai dei particolari, se non capisci perché l'ha fatto, e perché tu non te ne sei accorto!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ho provato entrambe le situazioni!
> Per quello mi chiedo cosa potrebbe accadermi di peggio (nel rapporto di coppia s'intende).
> Va bé che non c'è limite al peggio...


Non c'è limite.
C'è pure chi sta peggio di me :carneval:


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sapete una cosa ragazzi?
Mi sto rendendo conto di una cosa. Scrivere qui e dirvi la merda che sto vivendo col mio post all'inizio mi ha fatto bene. Condividere con persone che ci sono passate come me era un preciso intento di buttare fuori la mia rabbia con la scrittura.
Ora tutto sta cambiando invece, leggervi, sentire i pro e i contro di ogni commento, le battutine coglione(poche x la verità), ma anche commenti profondi di persone con cui ho scritto in privato, mi sta portando a disprezzare sempre più lei e spingendomi quasi ad odiarla. Non sono entrato qui x odiarla, ma x uno sfogo di parole sincere che a lei non riuscirei a dire oltre le tante offese che le ho già vomitato addosso.
Devo rivedere il mio essere marito anche con una storia pesante come la mia, se è onesto restare con lei xchè è conveniente o perchè ciò che abbiamo costruito assieme( e vi giuro che è la verità), è più grande di tutta la merda che mi sono preso addosso.
Se continuo a voler sapere i motivi x cui l'ha fatto, per cui me l'ha detto e i luoghi e persone di quella storia mi devasto solamente e il cercare vendetta contro entrambi porterà solo me a star male...e ora basta, vorrei riprendermi senza falsità la mia vita.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma dove ti ha lasciato solo?
> E' lì con te da 7 anni!!!!!
> Ti stai facendo un film accecato dall'orgoglio come sei.
> E' ovvio che la decisione ora spetti a te, solo a te, lei non c'entra più nulla, sei tu che appena lei ha confessato non hai fatto altro che insultarla e litigare, cosa pretendi, così, di estorcerle una confessione?
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa ragazzi?
> Mi sto rendendo conto di una cosa. Scrivere qui e dirvi la merda che sto vivendo col mio post all'inizio mi ha fatto bene. Condividere con persone che ci sono passate come me era un preciso intento di buttare fuori la mia rabbia con la scrittura.
> Ora tutto sta cambiando invece, leggervi, sentire i pro e i contro di ogni commento, le battutine coglione(poche x la verità), ma anche commenti profondi di persone con cui ho scritto in privato, *mi sta portando a disprezzare sempre più lei e spingendomi quasi ad odiarla*. Non sono entrato qui x odiarla, ma x uno sfogo di parole sincere che a lei non riuscirei a dire oltre le tante offese che le ho già vomitato addosso.
> Devo rivedere il mio essere marito anche con una storia pesante come la mia, se è onesto restare con lei xchè è conveniente o perchè ciò che abbiamo costruito assieme( e vi giuro che è la verità), è più grande di tutta la merda che mi sono preso addosso.
> Se continuo a voler sapere i motivi x cui l'ha fatto, per cui me l'ha detto e i luoghi e persone di quella storia mi devasto solamente e il cercare vendetta contro entrambi porterà solo me a star male...e ora basta, vorrei riprendermi senza falsità la mia vita.


Speravo di ottenere l'opposto


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> questo lo escludo categoricamente.
> Mi ha chiesto se ero pronto ad  avere un altro figlio e stiamo acquistando una casa.


Ci sta, Nicola, ci sta.
Lei sta progettando la tua vita con te.
E vuole, ha voluto, condividere con te una stronzata che ha fatto anni fa.
Lo ha fatto per non avere un peso da portare da sola e perché probabilmente l'idea di mentire tutta la vita all'uomo che ama e ha amato sempre gli faceva schifo.
All'epoca come tutti gli amanti occasionali era persa, persa, e nn capiva niente.
Oggi, di quel che ha fatto ne è perfettamente consapevole. E se ne vergogna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh , ci siamo sposati in chiesa ma non siamo praticanti


Non volevo farmi i cavoli vostri, mi chiedevo se potesse essere condizionata da determinate logiche per le quali quando non arriva l'assoluzione è un bel casino, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che lo percepisce così, ma a caldo.
> Quando ci ragionerà capirà se davvero i sette anni sono stati una lunga bugia o no.
> Basterà riflettere su come sono stati loro insieme e su come si comportava lei con lui in tutto quel tempo.
> Io non credo proprio che si possano simulare certe cose, o quanto meno, non così a lungo.
> Se fosse così, subito in lizza per l'oscar alla migliore attrice del mondo.


Senza riferirmi a Nicola ma in generale.
Questo è un aspetto controverso perché i traditori ribadiscono mille volte l'autenticità del sentimento per il tradito.
Il fatto è che i sentimenti non si pesano e non si misurano ma si interpretano attraverso il proprio sentire e quindi il tradito è stato tradito anche in questi sentimenti espressi e in quegli atti sinceri perché gli attribuiva un'esclusività e dei significati che non c'erano e non potevano esserci perché collegati all'esclusività.
Intendo che se un bacio (come sono delicata!) il tradito lo interpretava come un contatto solo tra loro e quindi una modalità, uno scambio, un sapore unico per il traditore era uno tra i possibili e questo è così, anche se in quel momento il traditore con autenticità si sarà abbandonato a quel bacio immemore degli altri.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo di ottenere l'opposto


tranquilla farfalla, ho anche scritto che non sono qui x odiarla.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di "omissioni".
> Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
> O preferivi Nicola saperlo subito dopo?


Insomma anche quel politico aveva solo omesso di riferire di quelle valigette.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> secondo me, si tratta solo di una cosa: essere leali e trasparenti in una coppia.
> puoi anche omettere, ma nei confronti di chi hai accanto ... dire, sorry, sto in una
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci credi davvero?
> omettere che si fa sesso sul letto coniugale con l'amico caro per mesi è diverso da mentire spudoratamente?


Ah ecco.
Eh sì mi son dimenticata di dirti che avevo già comprato il latte. Che sventata!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò, questa è la più grande prova di paraculaggine che si possa dare.
> Perchè una personcina onesta con sè stessa in primis... avrebbe detto: io ho dimostrato di non essere quell'angelo che mi crede mio marito... beh, adesso che lo so e ne sono cosciente tento di proteggerlo da questo lato di me... se è vero che lo amo.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> sapete, lei non me lo ha detto subito. Io le ho chiesto dove l'avesse portata, mi ha detto fuori ma non le ho creduto e le ho detto che si era fatta portare in albergo come le troie.
> E' venuta dopo la confessione che si erano visti a casa perchè (ha detto), si sentiva protetta. Vorrei sbattere forte forte la testa contro il muro...
> Pensare che lui  ha poggiato la sua testa sul mio cuscino, il suo corpo tra le mie lenzuola, che abbia visto il soffitto della mia camera da letto, che le ha baciato i capezzoli la mattina mentre magari io lo facevo la sera, come si fa a scacciare via questi pensieri orrendi?


Col tempo li hai ma si sono raffreddati e poi non ci pensi più come non pensi ai vicini di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> invece tu non hai capito. Lei giustifica il fatto xchè innamorata della merda. Quando le ho detto che se ci lasciassimo non avrei nessun problema a dire xchè ci siamo lasciati, lei ha detto che se volevo poteva essere lei a dire eventualmente alla mamma a alle persone care che si era innamorata e lo aveva fatto x quello. Capite ora che questa tipa non si rende conto di cosa ha fatto?? Cioè io ho sposato una perfetta cogliona


Capisco. Hai proprio la sensazione che chi dà queste spiegazione sia un clone della persona con la quale hai condiviso anni dando valore a cose diverse e condividendo giudizi che ora pensi non siano mai, non dico condivisi, ma neppure ascoltati, come se TU fossi stato una comare di paese che diceva banalità tipo "non ci sono più le mezze stagioni" alle quale dare adesione verbale per non discutere.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io penso che abbia vissuto delle emozioni molto forti, poi è ripiombata in un piattume emozionale ed ha tentato di farlo capire al proprio marito, pur in modo poco ortodosso.
> Sua moglie vede l'innamoramento come un'attenuante e infatti non ha paura ad esporsi coi parenti su questa cosa.


Sono d'accordo con te.

Usiamo il termine "innamoramento" per dare un nome alla marea di emozioni che ti pigliano a 35 anni, quando hai due figli di cui uno piccolo, una relazione stabile e uguale da 15 anni, un marito che forse ti vede come la Madonna. 

Aggiungiamo come ingrediente che questa donna non era attrezzata, per mancanza di esperienza, a gestire le "relazioni pericolose" e soprattutto ad ammettere che un'emozione seppur forte non c'entra una cippa con l'amore.

Ovvio che dovendo spiegare a se stessa che cosa e' accaduto, l'amore e' una spiegazione moralmente accettabile per la sua autostima....

Vorrei pero' puntare l'attenzione su un'idea che mi frulla in testa: lei ha parlato in un momento di intimita' o meglio di complicita' particolarmente profondo, che era, per Nicola, un momento up della loro storia, dopo che il diradamento dei rapporti con l'altra coppia e poi la cessazione delle uscite insieme avra' comportato *come coppia *una ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio, di nuove abitudini...

Non so, a prte che e' una cosa un po' infantile, non e' che lei ha voluto suggellare questa nuova complicita' con il racconto di quel che era successo, per dare appunto una nuova scossa al matrimonio? Lo dico perche' questa e' una cosa che dice sempre anche mio marito, avevo bisogno di una scossa per capire cosa ho con te.

Poi conveniamo entrambi che non e' stata una buona idea, e che e' stato quantomeno leggero (e pure un po' pirla), pero'....


----------



## realista1 (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora......*



nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Un saluto a tutti....sono arrivato a pagina 111, ma non sono riuscito a resistere più: devo dire la mia opinione. Il tradimento è una delle prime cause di separazione e divorzio. Scelte definitive e spesso irrevocabili, perfettamente adeguate, IMHO, all'offesa subita. Il dolore di un tradimento, può essere perdonato e superato per vari motivi (di interesse, di amore per i figli, di amore per il coniuge, per vigliaccheria....), ma secondo me il processo del perdono deve iniziare subito. Poi, il perdono può anche perfezionarsi nel corso del tempo, anche anni, ma deve iniziare subito, anche durante la grande rabbia iniziale. In Nicola, non mi sembra di vedere l'inizio di questo percorso.....semmai l'opposto. La voglia, umana e condivisibile, di sapere tutto, ma proprio tutto, compresi i pensieri del traditore in quei momenti, non credo possa facilitare il perdono. Probabilmente, sorvolando sull'aggravante dell'amicizia (secondo me i "veri amici" non esistono), ed incavolandomi ancora di più per l'uso del letto e della casa coniugale, un tradimento durato 8 mesi non è superabile. Un'altra aggravante che fino a pag.111 mi sembra sia stata quasi ignorata, è rappresentata dal fatto che l'amicizia di coppia, mi è sembrato di aver capito, è stata favorita, per non dire creata ad arte dai due "felloni", per poter frequentarsi con tranquillità, anche di fronte ai vicini di casa. Al posto di Nicola, metterei subito al corrente la moglie dell'amico, con dovizia di particolari, regalandogli così, un pezzettino di inferno.Prima però, con la forza che deve (o dovrebbe) derivare dalla sicurezza che è cmq finita, cercherei di ottenere una confessione il più possibile completa e dettagliata dalla moglie. Mentendo se serve, assicurandole il perdono, magari,solo condizionandolo ad una confessione. Sarà inutile, ma è umano. Al posto di Nicola, cercherei di pianificare un'uscita il più possibile soft (per le tasche, sopratutto).....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> una cosa giusta mi ha detto l'altra sera. Se vai a cercare troverari sempre cose che ti faranno male di questa nostra storia.


Cosa intendeva?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora parli subito, mentre ti succedono le cose, non dopo 7 anni, quando i figli sono grandi e tutto va bene.
> La logica della confessione è:
> ho peccato
> Confesso ad un altr essere umano il mio peccato, umiliandomi ma soprattutto vincendo la naturale propensione che abbiamo a nascondere i nostri errori.
> ...


Avrebbe fatto meglio a far ammazzare un caprone al marito.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrebbe fatto meglio a far ammazzare un caprone al marito.



:up: Verde mio per il "capro espiatorio"


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

*mi è venuto un dubbio...*

... magari Nicola potrà dire se giusto o no.
Non è che sia stato proprio il progetto del terzo figlio a farle aprire il vaso di Pandora?
Mi figuro:
lei vive con il peso del tradimento, che le rimane sempre come colpa ma che con il tempo si è giustificata e a ridimensionato perchè a raccontarcela siamo bravissimi.
Intanto salta fuori l'idea del figlio.
Lei allora decide di arrivare a concepire il figlio monda da tutte le colpe e confessa.
Tipo: riazzeriamo i contatori, comincia un nuovo capitolo e ho bisogno di togliermi questo magone, questa cosa che non mi sa stare bene.

Sembra una roba ottocentesca ma il nostro cervello non prende sempre la strada più dritta.

Poi volevo dire un'altra cosa Nicola:
ho un'idea di come tu ti possa sentire... ma devi arrivare a considerare l'accaduto con un poco di distacco.
Non perchè sia una sciocchezza, una cosa da poco, ma per valutare con la maggiore lucidità possibile il tuo matrimonio e la vostra coppia nel suo complesso.
Quando si fa una cosa con l'adrenalina a 1000... non la si fa con lucidità e non si valutano tutti gli aspetti.
Questo vale sia per il tradimento di tua moglie che per le decisioni che tu puoi prendere ora.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Giiustissima osservazione, ma vado oltre (Non per fare la beghina del gruppo.... )
> 
> L'omissione di cui si parla e' l'omissione di opere di bene.
> 
> ...


Pure sonnambula?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa intendeva?


E' forse la prima cosa sensata che sento da parte della signora.

Nicola è nella fase che deve sapere, sapere tutto, anche i particolari. E qualunque cosa la moglie possa dire avrà solo l'effetto di farlo incazzare. 

Purtroppo questa è una fase che Nicola sente di dover passare, e lei, visto che è stata lei a mettere in moto il tutto, assecondare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Usiamo il termine "innamoramento" per dare un nome alla marea di emozioni che ti pigliano a 35 anni, quando hai due figli di cui uno piccolo, una relazione stabile e uguale da 15 anni, un marito che forse ti vede come la Madonna.
> 
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure sonnambula?


mmmm, ... Obnubilata direi.

Adoro il tuo humor :smile:

Ammetterai pero' che non possiamo pensare, tranne rari casi, che chi tradisce lo faccia con lo scopo preciso di far del male al tradito .....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> mmmm, ... Obnubilata direi.
> 
> Adoro il tuo humor :smile:
> 
> Ammetterai pero' che non possiamo pensare, tranne rari casi, che chi tradisce lo faccia con lo scopo preciso di far del male al tradito .....


Non vuole far male, se ne frega, vuol far del bene a sé (da discutere che questo accada) certamente non si preoccupa di far male.
Anche chi provoca un maxi tamponamento non aveva intenzione di far male a tanti però non ha tenuto conto che stare a 50cm dall'auto davanti andando a 160 non era una cosa da fare perché gli piaceva di più sentirsi di controllare la potenza dell'auto.
Io prenderei a calci nel culo entrambi.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da un caveau.



dal canton ticino, quindi?
sei un extracomunitario?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> mmmm, ... Obnubilata direi.
> 
> Adoro il tuo humor :smile:
> 
> Ammetterai pero' che non possiamo pensare, tranne rari casi, che chi tradisce lo faccia con lo scopo preciso di far del male al tradito .....


lo scopo preciso no ma la consapevolezza c'è


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... magari Nicola potrà dire se giusto o no.
> Non è che sia stato proprio il progetto del terzo figlio a farle aprire il vaso di Pandora?
> Mi figuro:
> lei vive con il peso del tradimento, che le rimane sempre come colpa ma che con il tempo si è giustificata e a ridimensionato perchè a raccontarcela siamo bravissimi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

naturalmente quello che adira le donne a troie sarei io...
basterebbe leggere i commenti, del tuo amante, per capire forse nel profondo cosa pensa di te.
Quello che dice a Nicola, le sue battute, la sua leggerezza, dovrebbero farti riflettere.

uno, che si permette,senza decenza, neache il briciolo della vergogna, di commentare 
 in situazioni come questa e  di declinare pure l'anal...
solo voyerismo, non c'è nessuna trasposizione emozionale.
sai quando vuoi solo cazzeggiare?
fate schifo e dire poco.
Nicola è un numero a cui rispondere.
con te lo ha fatto?
immagino di si?
ma ha tutto c'è una spiegazione.
e allora giudico più io... o le sue allusioni.
ma quello che pensa di lei, non è diverso da quello che pensa di te.
costruzione mentale, fallocate e maschilista.
sei una troia , perchè tradisci tuo il tuo maritozzo...poi che lo tradisci con lui, cambia la percezione.
,ma se dovesse sceglierti...certo non sei tu.
solitudini che si attanagliano.
questo siete.
ma anche tu non stai meglio.
come si dice compare a compare.
te lo sei scelto giusto.
ti vuoi qualcosa da me?
cosa, mi sfugge?
io di me ho detto tutto... e non ho bisogno dei messaggi privati, per essere adulato.
vuoi bere una birretta con me?
bevila con il tuo amante.
a questo povero cristo che avete scarnificato e denudato, come avvoltoi sopra un cadavere ...
 posso solo dire, se mai gli farà piacere che, mia moglie ha avuto più di 100 scopate con il suo amante , in un anno di frequentazioni, in cui hanno fatto di tutto, pure il famigerato anal... per buona pace di un altro microdotato deficente,che sembra particolarmente interessato.
ma si sa più sei interessato meno lo metti in pratica.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo scopo preciso no ma la consapevolezza c'è


Con l'ovvia esclusione dei traditori seriali che sanno cosa stanno facendo e reiterano il piacere di farlo, non sono affatto sicura della consapevolezza dei pirlotti che ci cascano una volta sola. In particolare mi sembra che gli manchi - durante - proprio la consapevolezza che *non esistono azioni che non abbiano una qualche conseguenza.


*Poi siamo d'accordo, sono immaturi, egoisti, superficiali.... Ma consapevoli, non so....


----------



## mic (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> 1) Quel film me lo ha citato per farmi mettere nei panni della bella storia d'amore dei due protagonisti in quanto io vedevo solo sesso spruzzare da tutti i pori. Ma le ho sputato in faccia che io del film ero il marito che credeva di lasciar sola la moglie ed invece lei sola non rimaneva.
> 2) La mia rabbia è scoppiata subito, sale xchè voglio sapere tutto anche le merdate fatte, in una sorta di masochismo x farmi del male e far capire a lei cosa mi ha fatto. E' sbagliato lo so ragazzi, ma lo stare male di proposito sapendo cose credo sia una punizione che infliggo anche a lei.
> 3) Lei ha rimesso a me tutte le decisioni del continuare ad essere coppia.
> 
> *Io so soltanto che lei mi ha lasciato solo.*


La verità della situazione.
Mi spiace.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> naturalmente quello che adira le donne a troie sarei io...
> basterebbe leggere i commenti, del tuo amante, per capire forse nel profondo cosa pensa di te.
> Quello che dice a Nicola, le sue battute, la sua leggerezza, dovrebbero farti riflettere.
> 
> ...


Io non ho capito con chi ce l'hai e ne sono contenta.
Avrei preferito l'avessi detto in mp.
Tutto quello che ho letto mi è sembrato un modo per aiutare Nicola a capire. Il mio parere gli servirà per sentirsi compreso ma per capire cosa è successo o le ragioni per le quali lei gliel'ha rivelato a distanza di anni sono utili altri e soprattutto chi ha tradito continuando o tornando ad amare il tradito.
Non ho capito se tu ti sei separato.

Osservo il linea generale che gli uomini traditi sono ossessionati dall'aspetto fisico e dalle pratiche sessuali (che magari loro apprezzano ma trovano disgustose se fatte con altri) invece le donne tradite si preoccupano di altri aspetti più attenenti al sentimento, la progettualità, la menzogna, le confidenze.
Forse vi è questa differenza anche quando si tradisce? Cioè un uomo che tradisce è più concentrato sulla sessualità e una donna sulla progettualità o è proprio il contrario?
Può questo aspetto aiutare Nicola?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Con l'ovvia esclusione dei traditori seriali che sanno cosa stanno facendo e reiterano il piacere di farlo, non sono affatto sicura della consapevolezza dei pirlotti che ci cascano una volta sola. In particolare mi sembra che gli manchi - durante - proprio la consapevolezza che *non esistono azioni che non abbiano una qualche conseguenza.
> 
> 
> *Poi siamo d'accordo, sono immaturi, egoisti, superficiali.... Ma consapevoli, non so....



Non c'entra seriale o meno,si tradisce e basta..non pensiamo alle conseguenze.Mai.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse vi è questa differenza anche quando si tradisce? Cioè un uomo che tradisce è più concentrato sulla sessualità e una donna sulla progettualità o è proprio il contrario?
> Può questo aspetto aiutare Nicola?


è una cosa che ho detto anche a lei. Tu forse l'hai fatto x amore verso lui,  lui invece ti ha solo scopata. E' scoppiata a piangere...
Crudele ma avevo gli occhi di fuori.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito con chi ce l'hai e ne sono contenta.
> Avrei preferito l'avessi detto in mp.
> Tutto quello che ho letto mi è sembrato un modo per aiutare Nicola a capire. Il mio parere gli servirà per sentirsi compreso ma per capire cosa è successo o le ragioni per le quali lei gliel'ha rivelato a distanza di anni sono utili altri e soprattutto chi ha tradito continuando o tornando ad amare il tradito.
> Non ho capito se tu ti sei separato.
> ...


E' ovviamente riferito a Chiara e di riflesso a me.

Niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> posso solo dire, se mai gli farà piacere che, *mia moglie ha avuto più di 100 scopate con il suo amante , in un anno di frequentazioni,* in cui hanno fatto di tutto, pure il famigerato anal... per buona pace di un altro microdotato deficente,che sembra particolarmente interessato.


Mortacci che martello!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' ovviamente riferito a Chiara e di riflesso a me.
> 
> Niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale.


Non ho letto cose tremende da parte di nessuno (a parte forse una caduta di stile di President) e men che meno da te.
Ma Spider è un ex di Chiara? O ha identificato in Chiara sua moglie?

Logico che chiunque in base alla proprie esperienza interpreti le situazioni.
Se non si vogliono leggere traditori si fonda un forum www.solotraditifuoriitraditori.it


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osservo il linea generale che gli uomini traditi sono ossessionati dall'aspetto fisico e dalle pratiche sessuali (che magari loro apprezzano ma trovano disgustose se fatte con altri) invece le donne tradite si preoccupano di altri aspetti più attenenti al sentimento, la progettualità, la menzogna, le confidenze.
> *Forse vi è questa differenza anche quando si tradisce? Cioè un uomo che tradisce è più concentrato sulla sessualità e una donna sulla progettualità o è proprio il contrario?*
> Può questo aspetto aiutare Nicola?


Secondo me dipende da come e perchè nasce la relazione extraconiugale.

Per il tradito invece secondo me in gran parte si concentra sulla sessualità, perchè (più o meno inconsciamente) nella propria testa vive il tradimento come una diminutio della propria virilità.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' ovviamente riferito a Chiara e di riflesso a me.
> 
> Niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale.


Non vorrei sembrare Alice nella tana Bianconiglio (cit), ma essendo ancora poco avvezza ai doppi sensi, posso chiedere - se e' dato sapere - perche'?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Mha*

Ma io vi invidio,sono sincero.Qui dentro le inculate a sangue delle mogli diventano motivo di vanto,ormai è una gara a quale moglie ha preso più cazzi,fra un po' facciamo medie fra incontri e scartavetramenti anorettali.Il tutto condito da un ostentato orgoglio maschile...ma come cazzo fate?io sono cresciuto con il postulato che le corna sono cosa di cui non andare fieri,invece qui,si ostentano pecorine a schiaffo come trofei,e se non ti tieni le ingroppate fuori casa di tua moglie sei pure un uomo irresponsabile....!NON è IL MIO MONDO!


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito con chi ce l'hai e ne sono contenta.
> Avrei preferito l'avessi detto in mp.
> Tutto quello che ho letto mi è sembrato un modo per aiutare Nicola a capire. Il mio parere gli servirà per sentirsi compreso ma per capire cosa è successo o le ragioni per le quali lei gliel'ha rivelato a distanza di anni sono utili altri e soprattutto chi ha tradito continuando o tornando ad amare il tradito.
> Non ho capito se tu ti sei separato.
> ...


hai paura di esser nel mazzo?
potrei fare nomi cognomi.. ma non è il caso.
trovo illogico e deleterio, questo girare la cacca.
siamo tutti virtuali, ma siamo anche esseri umani.
per l'uomo la sessualità è tutto.
è ila misurazione del suo potere.
cambia quante volte hai scopato con il tuo amante.
cambia cosa hai fatto con lui.
l'uomo da al sentimento un valore fugace e non determinante.
Nicola non sarà sollevato e non spetta a noi sollevarlo,
ma scarnificare il suo dolore, è veramente tremendo.
Tubarao per esempio è tremendo...penso sia uno schifo d'uomo.
in una situazione completamente opposta...
si ostina a giudicare, alludere, mortificare.
ci sarà una giustizia per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende da come e perchè nasce la relazione extraconiugale.
> 
> Per il tradi*to* invece secondo me in gran parte si concentra sulla sessualità, perchè (più o meno inconsciamente) nella propria testa vive il tradimento come una diminutio della propria virilità.


Infatti io lo leggo qui.
Per me il sesso è stato il mezzo per tradirmi ma è il tradimento della coppia, delle promesse, della lealtà, l'occultamento dei veri pensieri che mi ha straziata. Figurati cosa cambiava dove e come lo infilava!


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io vi invidio,sono sincero.Qui dentro le inculate a sangue delle mogli diventano motivo di vanto,ormai è una gara a quale moglie ha preso più cazzi,fra un po' facciamo medie fra incontri e scartavetramenti anorettali.Il tutto condito da un ostentato orgoglio maschile...ma come cazzo fate?io sono cresciuto con il postulato che le corna sono cosa di cui non andare fieri,invece qui,si ostentano pecorine a schiaffo come trofei,e se non ti tieni le ingroppate fuori casa di tua moglie sei pure un uomo irresponsabile....!NON è IL MIO MONDO!


tu sei cresciuto con il tuo micropene...
da qui tutti i tuoi disagi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se era di cattivo gusto, può essere e mi scuso.
> *E' anche cattivo gusto (almeno per me) continuare a vivisezionare il comportamento della moglie entro il mantra amico-casamia-troia-merda senza snocciolare il vero problema. *Sarò ripetitivo: perchè gliel'ha detto? Io non sono convinto che sia stata (solo) scema.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è questione di comprensivo: *se la mia compagna mi cornificasse in questo modo infido, mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato.*
> Anche non intercettare l'arrapamento che corre fra due che frequento quotidianamente è un grosso errore, sai?
> Hai presente la situazione di stordimento di una persona innamorata, il perenne sorrisino che ha in faccia? *Come diavolo è possibile viverci assieme e non captarlo?*



quotone


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *hai paura di esser nel mazzo?*
> potrei fare nomi cognomi.. ma non è il caso.
> trovo illogico e deleterio, questo girare la cacca.
> siamo tutti virtuali, ma siamo anche esseri umani.
> ...


Io ?
Io l'amante non l'ho mai avuto :unhappy::incazzato::mexican:

Dici sul serio? La sessualità è così importante?! Perfino più importante del sentimento?!:sonar:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> tu sei cresciuto con il tuo micropene...
> da qui tutti i tuoi disagi.


Hai qualche problema?dimmi che cazzo vuoi?


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' ovviamente riferito a Chiara e di riflesso a me.
> 
> Niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale.


mammma mia che antenne lunghe!!!!
ma allora spiegami perchè la moglie di Nicola è troia, lui dovrebbe cambiare le letto, lui dovrebbe pensare all' anal...che secondo te naturalmente c'è stato...
e tu invece stai con una donna santa e inqueta.
tu dovi sei diverso?
tu sei solo uno stronzo, 
ma questo ....è noto anche sul fronte orientale.
sei stronzo, nei commenti, sei stronzo nelle allusioni, sei stronzo nell'empatia,
che dimostri a Nicola.
per te Nicola è un cane, solo perchè stà con una troia come quella con cui stai tu.
ma non hai bisogno di uno specchio.
verme si nasce.


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai qualche problema?dimmi che cazzo vuoi?


nessuno stronzetto.
oggi mi sento in vena.
sei uno stronzo.
questo appurato.
e pure misogino.
dopo tanto che ti ho letto. speravo meglio.
ma ora basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare Alice nella tana Bianconiglio (cit), ma essendo ancora poco avvezza ai doppi sensi, posso chiedere - se e' dato sapere - perche'?



perché io ho espresso solidarietà a nicola, ma nella mente di spider, essendo io una traditrice,non posso farlo.
tubarao ha espresso il suo pensiero sul comportamento della moglie di Nicola, ma (sempre nella mente di spider) non può farlo perchè è l'amante di una donna sposata.

se al mondo non esistessero pezzi di merda come tubarao (sempre nella sua mente) sua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto tradirlo e loro sarebbero una coppia felice.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mammma mia che antenne lunghe!!!!
> ma allora spiegami perchè la moglie di Nicola è troia, lui dovrebbe cambiare le letto, lui dovrebbe pensare all' anal...che secondo te naturalmente c'è stato...
> e tu invece stai con una donna santa e inqueta.
> tu dovi sei diverso?
> ...


Dimmi la verità, tu ultimamente vai a cena con Eretteo.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
Non emozionarti lurido, non è lei che te lo invia,
 è solo che facendomente locale a quel periodo in cui tu facevi quello per cui sei nato e cioè il viscido, mi sono ricordato di questo libro che mi dicesti di averle  prestato e che in realtà le avevi regalato.
Il titolo dice tutto, avevi voglia di lei, coglione io che ti davo peso come uomo, ma del resto come intuire quanto fossi merdoso.
Ricordo anche che lei mi disse che le avevi fatto ascoltare(in realtà che le avevi dedicato)  lac anzone “musica” di Meneguzzi  che trovai bellissima. Che figlio di puttana che sei. Ora ti dedico io una canzone “La donna del mio amico” dei Pooh, ascoltala se già non lo hai fatto, era troppo chiederti di essere uomo come questa canzone?
Ogni volta che penso a te penso ad una persona vomitevole, senza valore umano e che prima o poi farà la fine che merita, ma so già che la stai facendo, tanto di tempo  ne ho per vedereil tuo sorriso spegnersi.
Ora vorrei che tu facessi una cosa. Mettiti da solo suldivano e pensa. 
Immagina il tuo amico inseparabile XXXXX   XXXXX che nel tuo letto si scopa tua moglie,il letto dove hai coccolato Mxxxx ed Axxxx. Immagina adesso quanto tu ti senta sminuito come uomo per questa cosa e la rabbia che provi per lui e per lei. Una rabbia che a lei farai  pagare con un tradimento,lui invece lo odierai a tal punto da volere che Babbo Natale gli porti in dono un tumore…
Tanti cari auguri

non so se inviarlo o meno...ce l'ho ancora qui cn me


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mammma mia che antenne lunghe!!!!
> ma allora spiegami perchè la moglie di Nicola è troia, lui dovrebbe cambiare le letto, lui dovrebbe pensare all' anal...che secondo te naturalmente c'è stato...
> e tu invece stai con una donna santa e inqueta.
> tu dovi sei diverso?
> ...



ora basta spider, non siamo nel 3d di chiara/tubarao e tu non sei alex
sei poco credibile anche nell'invocare la giustizia divina.

quello che voglio da te è il numero di telefono, perché ti ho fatto una promessa tempo fa:
quando mia figlia mi accuserà, sarai il primo a cui telefonerò per raccontare l'effetto che fa :smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...


ma stai bravo , a che ti serve fare e farti del male?
a nulla


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> nessuno stronzetto.
> oggi mi sento in vena.
> sei uno stronzo.
> questo appurato.
> ...


Sai,non capisco il tuo essere offensivo con chi offensivo con te non è stato!Comunque pensavo meglio di te.Basta davvero,tornatene nella fogna da dove sei venuto con quella grande stracciacazzi che hai accanto!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> nessuno stronzetto.
> oggi mi sento in vena.
> sei uno stronzo.
> questo appurato.
> ...



mai goduto vade retro


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché io ho espresso solidarietà a nicola, ma nella mente di spider, essendo io una traditrice,non posso farlo.
> tubarao ha espresso il suo pensiero sul comportamento della moglie di Nicola, ma (sempre nella mente di spider) non può farlo perchè è l'amante di una donna sposata.
> 
> se al mondo non esistessero pezzi di merda come tubarao (sempre nella sua mente) sua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto tradirlo e loro sarebbero una coppia felice.


senti che tu stai in torto, almeno te ne fai una ragione?
tu non hai esresso solidarità a Nicola, per niente.
non ci provare.
il tuo amante ha saputo solo fare commenti pruriginosi sulla sua donna.
sei in torto e sai perchè.
perchè siete due stronzi.
non cercare giustificazioni, qui.
il tuo amante è in torto perchè commenta, quello che lui abitualmente fa con te, 
ma dalla parte del tradito!!!!
da non credere... il bue che dice cornuto all'asino.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. *Ho voglia di te*. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...


E' di Moccia.
Questa è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso! Uno he broccola usando Moccia, se ha più di 12 anni è inconsistente!

Dai almeno su questo potresti riderci su!:mexican:


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché io ho espresso solidarietà a nicola, ma nella mente di spider, essendo io una traditrice,non posso farlo.
> tubarao ha espresso il suo pensiero sul comportamento della moglie di Nicola, ma (sempre nella mente di spider) non può farlo perchè è l'amante di una donna sposata.
> 
> se al mondo non esistessero pezzi di merda come tubarao (sempre nella sua mente) sua moglie non avrebbe mai potuto tradirlo e loro sarebbero una coppia felice.


Grazie della spiegazione, forse avrei dovuto capirlo.

Eh, magari fosse cosi' facile! Come piacerebbe anche a me avere qualcuno a cui dare tutta la colpa ....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti che tu stai in torto, almeno te ne fai una ragione?
> tu non hai esresso solidarità a Nicola, per niente.
> non ci provare.
> il tuo amante ha saputo solo fare commenti pruriginosi sulla sua donna.
> ...


Non è così. In realtà il bue dice "cornuto!" a Giuseppe, solo che ha l'asino in traiettoria...


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

volevo dirlo io ,ma trovo preoccupante lo stato d'animo che ho letto in questo messaggio.





Brunetta ha detto:


> E' di Moccia.
> *Questa è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso! *Uno he broccola usando Moccia, se ha più di 12 anni è inconsistente!
> 
> Dai almeno su questo potresti riderci su!:mexican:


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' di Moccia.
> Questa è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso! Uno he broccola usando Moccia, se ha più di 12 anni è inconsistente!
> 
> Dai almeno su questo potresti riderci su!:mexican:


 certo, vero Moccia


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' di Moccia.
> Questa è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso! Uno he broccola usando Moccia, se ha più di 12 anni è inconsistente!
> 
> Dai *almeno su questo potresti riderci su!*:mexican:


Io ci piangerei. Veramente questo è un dramma, senza ironia. 
Sapere che la mia compagna ha dei desideri lo trovo normale.
Che legga 'sti libri da decerebrata, invece no.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...



Ciao Nicola,

non farlo. non farlo. è sì uno sfogo ... 
ma è anche un'umiliazione verso te stesso. 

Prendi un po' di distanza ... 
ad esempio buttando tutto sul ridicolo e assurdo. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo, vero Moccia


Sai se pensi che lui è una merda, un seduttore sei pieno di livore ma anche (sotto sotto) in competizione. Se pensi che è un ragazzotto con la cultura e le tecniche seduttive di un tamarro di periferia di 14 anni si sgretola la competizione. Come se il Milan dovesse preoccuparsi di incontrare la Solbiatese.
C'è solo da riderne.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu dovresti andare a cena con un prete,
> ma mica perchè ti scopi la donna di un altro,
> ma proprio per te stesso.
> guarda, ti auguro per questo natale e quelli a venire , che a tuo figlio
> ...


Grazie spider, ma i ragazzi lasciamoli fuori da queste porcate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione, forse avrei dovuto capirlo.
> 
> *Eh, magari fosse cosi' facile!* Come piacerebbe anche a me avere qualcuno a cui dare tutta la colpa ....


già


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai se pensi che lui è una merda, un seduttore sei pieno di livore ma anche (sotto sotto) in competizione. Se pensi che è un ragazzotto con la cultura e le tecniche seduttive di un tamarro di periferia di 14 anni si sgretola la competizione. Come se il Milan dovesse preoccuparsi di incontrare la Solbiatese.
> C'è solo da riderne.


il problema cara Brunetta è che io ora mi sento la Solbiatese.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai se pensi che lui è una merda, un seduttore sei pieno di livore ma anche (sotto sotto) in competizione. Se pensi che è un ragazzotto con la cultura e le tecniche seduttive di un tamarro di periferia di 14 anni si sgretola la competizione. Come se il Milan dovesse preoccuparsi di incontrare la Solbiatese.
> C'è solo da riderne.


Da standing ovation :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu dovresti andare a cena con un prete,
> ma mica perchè ti scopi la donna di un altro,
> ma proprio per te stesso.
> guarda, ti auguro per questo natale e quelli a venire , che a tuo figlio
> ...


Spider, fattene una ragione:
a nicola è successa una cosa che succede a molti, l'unica differenza è che sua moglie ha pensato bene di andare a raccontarglielo dopo sette anni senza nessuna motivazione apparente che non fosse l'elogio della verità

non c'entra chi lo dice: questo è


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il problema cara Brunetta è che io ora mi sento la Solbiatese.


Ben per quello il libro dovrebbe rivelarti che tra te e "quello lì" non c'è proprio partita! E se tua moglie ha trovato romantica quella roba lì è perché aveva avuto una regressione a un'età preadolescenziale. Ora capisco perché a lei è sembrata una cosa lontana nel tempo. per lei era una cosa vissuta da ragazzina (che magari usa la stanza dei genitori).Vostra figlia grande aveva giusto 12 anni, no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, fattene una ragione:
> a nicola è successa una cosa che succede a molti, l'unica differenza è che sua moglie ha pensato bene di andare a raccontarglielo dopo sette anni senza nessuna motivazione apparente che non fosse l'elogio della verità
> 
> non c'entra chi lo dice: questo è


Ma spider era simpatico,oggi viene qui e insulta?ma le corna ti devastano la mente cazzo...!


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per quello il libro dovrebbe rivelarti che tra te e "quello lì" non c'è proprio partita! E se tua moglie ha trovato romantica quella roba lì è perché aveva avuto una regressione a un'età preadolescenziale. Ora capisco perché a lei è sembrata una cosa lontana nel tempo. per lei era una cosa vissuta da ragazzina (che magari usa la stanza dei genitori).Vostra figlia grande aveva giusto 12 anni, no?


Figlio , 11 anni ed uno allora di 2


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Figlio , 11 anni ed uno allora di 2


Avevo memorizzato ragazza, scusa.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il problema cara Brunetta è che io ora mi sento la Solbiatese.



Con il Milan di questi tempi...........tranquillo faresti un figurone 



Penso sia normale Nicola sentirsi come la Solbiatese, se leggi tutte le storie qui dentro, scoprirai che ci sono dei tratti comuni nell'elaborazione del tutto: oggi come la Solbiatese domani come il Barcellona, e dopodomani come la Solbiatese ancora.......qualcuno le ha definite Montagne Russe Emozionali.....e purtroppo.......te le dovrai sorbire. Io continuo a sostenere che un periodo, anche breve, per stare con te stesso.


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma spider era simpatico,oggi viene qui e insulta?ma le corna ti devastano la mente cazzo...!



io sono simpatico , da almeno due anni, 
cioè da quando sto qui dentro.
sono però stanco di veder martoriare cosi le persone.
le tue nevorisi lasciale a te stesso, non scaricarle sugli altri.
un gioco è un gioco... dopo sei pesante.
basta con i cm e con il metri... se per te è un ossessione non deve esserlo per gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...


Moccia?


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con il Milan di questi tempi...........tranquillo faresti un figurone
> 
> 
> 
> Penso sia normale Nicola sentirsi come la Solbiatese, se leggi tutte le storie qui dentro, scoprirai che ci sono dei tratti comuni nell'elaborazione del tutto: oggi come la Solbiatese domani come il Barcellona, e dopodomani come la Solbiatese ancora.......qualcuno le ha definite Montagne Russe Emozionali.....e purtroppo.......te le dovrai sorbire. Io continuo a sostenere che un periodo, anche breve, per stare con te stesso.



...ecco parla di calcio, che ti riesce meglio.
qui sei un fenomeno... immagino le sedute al bar dello sport.


----------



## danielacala (18 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non si rende neanche conto che così è anche peggio, tra l'altro... Perchè nei suoi discorsi aleggia una nebbiolina di idealizzazione dell'ex amico (vedi citazioni cinematografiche) che è come gettare sale sulle tue ferite.
> 
> Ma senti, correggimi se sbaglio: mi pare che la tua rabbia stia esplodendo solo ora, nonostante la confessione sia di settembre. Forse hai proprio bisogno di sfogarti, di esprimere senza vergogna i pensieri peggiori e i film più malati che hai in testa... Fallo qui. Risparmia il tuo rapporto quanto puoi.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:quoto

Importante pero' che da questo FORUM  il nostro Nicola non esca piu' incaz... di prima.

Nicola è una bella persona e come tale sarà in grado, da UOMO,di gestire questa situazione,
non pensando troppo ai PARTICOLARI,ponendo una maggior attenzione alla donna che con
lui ha condiviso i momenti belli della vita...FORZA NICOLA siamo TUTTE con TE sei un MITO.:up:


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Moccia?


si dai ho sbagliato era moccia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma spider era simpatico,*oggi viene qui e insulta*?ma le corna ti devastano la mente cazzo...!



no oscuro, non è un problema di insulti
è che esiste una percentuale di utenti (come nella realtà esiste una percentuale di persone), che ritengono doveroso denunciare tutto quello che ravvisano di sbagliato, incoerente, non consono al loro modo di pensare....perché così sentono di ristabilire un equilibrio


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :up::up::up:quoto
> 
> Importante pero' che da questo FORUM  il nostro Nicola non esca piu' incaz... di prima.
> 
> ...


questo complimento ed incoraggiamento me lo godo tutto. Scusate.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*



Spider ha detto:


> io sono simpatico , da almeno due anni,
> cioè da quando sto qui dentro.
> sono però stanco di veder martoriare cosi le persone.
> le tue nevorisi lasciale a te stesso, non scaricarle sugli altri.
> ...


Io ho letto abbastanza!Simpatico?ma chi cazzo ti ha mai conosciuto,qualcuno mi aveva parlato bene di te,be quel qualcuno non ci ha capito un cazzo,ancora una volta....!Nevrosi?pensa alle tue,hai una moglie troia e ti permetti di giudicare le mie presunte ossessioni?Basta?basta te ne vai a casa tua,e con il cazzo che dici basta,perchè volano corna e calci  in culo,voi i grandi uomini siete capaci a farli sono dietro un cazzo di pc!Coglione non sei a casa tua puoi non leggere e non commentare,preoccupati di quello che hai in casa demente!


----------



## mic (18 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no oscuro, non è un problema di insulti
> è che esiste una percentuale di utenti (come nella realtà esiste una percentuale di persone), che ritengono doveroso denunciare tutto quello che ravvisano di sbagliato, incoerente, non consono al loro modo di pensare....perché così sentono di ristabilire un equilibrio


Quale equilibrio?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu dovresti andare a cena con un prete,
> ma mica perchè ti scopi la donna di un altro,
> ma proprio per te stesso.
> guarda, ti auguro per questo natale e quelli a venire , che a tuo figlio
> ...


il rosso è mio
Vergognati



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai se pensi che lui è una merda, un seduttore sei pieno di livore ma anche (sotto sotto) in competizione. Se pensi che è un ragazzotto con la cultura e le tecniche seduttive di un tamarro di periferia di 14 anni si sgretola la competizione. Come se il Milan dovesse preoccuparsi di incontrare la Solbiatese.
> C'è solo da riderne.


Quoto
Sul Milan direi che al momento c'è da preoccuparsi comunque:mrgreen:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Con il Milan di questi tempi...........tranquillo faresti un figurone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti ricordo che avete solo pareggiato, quindi occhio :mrgreen:

il resto lo quoto


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, fattene una ragione:
> a nicola è successa una cosa che succede a molti, l'unica differenza è che sua moglie ha pensato bene di andare a raccontarglielo dopo sette anni senza nessuna motivazione apparente che non fosse l'elogio della verità
> 
> non c'entra chi lo dice: questo è


questo è ...
cosa?
ma santa madonna, sei l'amante di un altro per anni e anni...
è questo è cosa??????
ma quando sarai vecchia e decrepita... varai sempre quel fantoccio di tuo marito accanto?
accendi un cero al santo della chiesa vicina... perchè su uno come Tuba non ci giurerei.
ma neanche su una come te.
siete , in sostanza inaffidaìbili e narcisi.
se tu fossi malata si cancro chi ti starebbe vicino?
non certo lui...
ma il maritozzo iganro e ebete che come tracolla t i porti dietro.
schiava di tutto e vienia commentare qui.
schiava delle convenzioni, dei soldi, dell'indifferenza.
che chiarezza vuoi promulgare, se sei una contraddizione vivente.

non devi più permetterti di chiedermi qualcosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

*ma porca zozza*

... c'è un contagio? Hanno dato carne di jena in mensa? eccheè?


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :up::up::up:quoto
> 
> Importante pero' che da questo FORUM  il nostro Nicola non esca piu' incaz... di prima.
> 
> ...


Si' siamo con te! E credi a Brunetta, se riesci a vederci il ridicolo, hai fatto gia' meta' della strada.
E soprattutto, cerca di usare l'ironia come la vera arma che sfrondera' la foresta in cui ti sei cacciato tuo malgrado.

Ce la farai, sei una bella persona, trovarne, di uomini come te.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... c'è un contagio? Hanno dato carne di jena in mensa? eccheè?



Ciao cara,

sfogo ... sfogo e ancora sfogo ... 

va bene così ... 

e tu, todo bien?

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... c'è un contagio? Hanno dato carne di jena in mensa? eccheè?


I sul cancro mi fermo!pensateci voi a st'imbecille!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> il rosso è mio
> Vergognati
> 
> 
> ...


:unhappy:
Non sto seguendo il campionato :mexican:
Come va in Champions?:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> sfogo ... sfogo e ancora sfogo ...
> 
> ...


io ho il raffreddore: se inondo qualcuno con il mio muco, dici che mi sento meglio, dopo?


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Si' siamo con te! E credi a Brunetta, se riesci a vederci il ridicolo, hai fatto gia' meta' della strada.
> E soprattutto, cerca di usare l'ironia come la vera arma che sfrondera' la foresta in cui ti sei cacciato tuo malgrado.
> 
> Ce la farai, sei una bella persona, trovarne, di uomini come te.


Grazie, ora pero mi tocca tornare a casa..eheheeh ciao a domani.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... c'è un contagio? Hanno dato carne di jena in mensa? eccheè?


Per me è sempre un problema alcolico. O di altro.


----------



## erab (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si dai ho sbagliato era moccia


No.

Moccia no.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> Non sto seguendo il campionato :mexican:
> Come va in Champions?:mexican:



passati agli ottavi. Unica squadra italiana:smile:


----------



## Leda (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho il raffreddore: se inondo qualcuno con il mio muco, dici che mi sento meglio, dopo?


Se così fosse, penserei che qualcuno ha avuto la sciolta, negli ultimi giorni :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho il raffreddore: se inondo qualcuno con il mio muco, dici che mi sento meglio, dopo?


Ciao Sbri,

se ti svuota il naso ...  ... 
e poi riesci a respirare ... todo bien ... 
ma ritorna ... e lo sappiamo  ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> questo è ...
> cosa?
> ma santa madonna, sei l'amante di un altro per anni e anni...
> è questo è cosa??????
> ...


Torna al vecchio spacciatore, questo ti da roba tagliata male:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> passati agli ottavi. Unica squadra italiana:smile:


Buono a sapersi  .
Ti quoto, caso mai qualcuno si fosse distratto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi  .
> Ti quoto, caso mai qualcuno si fosse distratto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gas per esempio?:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> passati agli ottavi. Unica squadra italiana:smile:



ehm ehm facendosi prendere a palate in casa dai lancieri........:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Torna al vecchio spacciatore, questo ti da roba tagliata male:unhappy:


senti stronza , intortata male...
torna da quell'amante, disteso su di un letto in cui hai riposto tutta la tua miserabile vita.

non hai bisogno di spacciatori.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti stronza , intortata male...
> torna da quell'amante, disteso su di un letto in cui hai riposto tutta la tua miserabile vita.
> 
> non hai bisogno di spacciatori.


Mi sa che Eretteo aveva una malattia contagiosa. Conviene indossare le mascherine:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas per esempio?:mrgreen:


Non so.
C'è qualcuno che non ha notato che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions? 
Forse Gas non sa che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions? 
O qualcun altro non sa che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so.
> C'è qualcuno che non ha notato che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions?
> *Forse Gas non sa che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions?
> *O qualcun altro non sa che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions?


mi sa che ha notato di più che loro sono stati a 5 minuti dagli ottavi e sono finiti in Uefa:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*

Alleggeriamo :smile::smile:

Poi magari anche a te era sfuggito che il Milan è l'unica squadra italiana in Champions? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Senti*



Spider ha detto:


> senti stronza , intortata male...
> torna da quell'amante, disteso su di un letto in cui hai riposto tutta la tua miserabile vita.
> 
> non hai bisogno di spacciatori.


Ma stai ancora qui?tua moglie prende cazzi a cascata e tu qui?Se hai una moglie che ai cazzi da del tu è colpa nostra?non credi di essere già decisamente ridicolo pezzo di merda?Torna a casa,aspetta tua moglie,magari rincasa claudicante,e fidati non sarà per una storta,le teste di cazzo come te ci nascono cornuti!


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti stronza , intortata male...
> torna da quell'amante, disteso su di un letto in cui hai riposto tutta la tua miserabile vita.
> 
> non hai bisogno di spacciatori.



ti invito a moderare i termini e a darti una calmata, questo non è un ring traditi contro traditori, per cui non ha alcun senso essere così sgradevoli e pesanti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti stronza , intortata male...
> torna da quell'amante, disteso su di un letto in cui hai riposto tutta la tua miserabile vita.
> 
> non hai bisogno di spacciatori.


Spider, il fatto di essere in stato confusionale, di aver subito un torto, di essere stato tradito forse in modo becero (non conosco la tua storia) non ti autorizza a insultare a 360 gradi.

Uno ci passa sopra la prima volta, la seconda, la terza, la quarta......ma ogni post che scrivi è intriso di odio, di livore, di rabbia; se continui così prima o poi ti leggeremo in cronaca. Cerca di uscire da queste sabbie mobili in cui ti ostini a voler stare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sa che ha notato di più che loro sono stati a 5 minuti dagli ottavi e sono finiti in Uefa:rotfl::rotfl:


Strega, stronza, intortata male e pure milanista. 
Per salvare te non basta nemmeno Amnesty international.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Strega, stronza, intortata male e pure milanista.
> Per salvare te non basta nemmeno Amnesty international.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*E qui*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Spider, il fatto di essere in stato confusionale, di aver subito un torto, di essere stato tradito forse in modo becero (non conosco la tua storia) non ti autorizza a insultare a 360 gradi.
> 
> Uno ci passa sopra la prima volta, la seconda, la terza, la quarta......ma ogni post che scrivi è intriso di odio, di livore, di rabbia; se continui così prima o poi ti leggeremo in cronaca. Cerca di uscire da queste sabbie mobili in cui ti ostini a voler stare.


Questi vanno presi a calci in culo da subito,e su questo sbagliate tutti.Appena sgravano vanno sanzionati,le corna a certi danno alla testa,invece di dare della bagascia alla moglie si sfogano qui.Che misere teste di cazzo,che generazioni di merda,ma questo mo' ndo cazzo va?Spider?e certo con le corna che ha in una macchina normale con il cazzo che c'entra!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Strega, stronza, intortata male e pure milanista.
> Per salvare te non basta nemmeno Amnesty international.


Lui ci ha rinunciato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi vanno presi a calci in culo da subito,e su questo sbagliate tutti.Appena sgravano vanno sanzionati,le corna a certi danno alla testa,invece di dare della bagascia alla moglie si sfogano qui.Che misere teste di cazzo,che generazioni di merda,ma questo mo' ndo cazzo va?Spider?e certo con le corna che ha in una macchina normale con il cazzo che c'entra!


A volte ti amo.:inlove: :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui ci ha rinunciato.
> 
> View attachment 7956


Eh sì. Quando ha letto il post di Eretteo delle carni putrefatte e della negatività dell'universo (o qualcosa del genere) s'è toccato i coglioni e se l'è data a gambe.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A volte ti amo.:inlove: :mrgreen:


Ma caro president,a me pesa dover mandare affanculo poveri cornutacci,però che devo fare?io capisco il dramma di un uomo che vede rincasare la propria donna con le mutande strappate,mentre  sta con il suo pisellino a guardare ballarò,stanca dover sfanculare coetanei cresciuti alla cazzo di cane.Purtroppo mi tocca farlo,è un compito gravoso,ma se non ci penso io chi ci pensa?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

*qualcosa è cambiato*

Io c ho paura ed eprimermi...spider ed eretteo fuori dalle grazie del diavolo, vi scannate tra di voi, jb che non mi tratta male...
Entraro stanotte...quando I buon saranno svegli...
Aiuto


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Io c ho paura ed eprimermi...spider ed eretteo fuori dalle grazie del diavolo, vi scannate tra di voi, jb che non mi tratta male...
> Entraro stanotte...quando I buon saranno svegli...
> Aiuto


Ma tranquilla,purtroppo chi non riesce a reagire fuori fa l'eroe qui...|


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tranquilla,purtroppo chi non riesce a reagire fuori fa l'eroe qui...|


Ci sei stanotte?  Frr prr grr


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Più o meno può servire a tutti scaricare la rabbia (anche un po' random) ma ho il dubbio che invece di scaricarla la si moltiplichi e si possa poi scaricarla sul bersaglio giusto ma in modo pericoloso.
Vorrei che chi ha tanta rabbia riuscisse a esprimerla senza alimentarla.

Se dopo mesi o anni la rabbia è ancora calda si dovrebbe riconoscere di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata e allontanarsi da chi non riusciamo a perdonare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I sul cancro mi fermo!pensateci voi a st'imbecille!


ho letto due righe e ho solo una cosa da dire: se a qualcuno brucia il culetto, può provare con l'apposita cremina. Magari dopo sta meglio. E io me ne intendo. Ne ho usata a quintali e senza vomitare il mio fiele addosso ad altri.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno può servire a tutti scaricare la rabbia (anche un po' random) ma ho il dubbio che invece di scaricarla la si moltiplichi e si possa poi scaricarla sul bersaglio giusto ma in modo pericoloso.
> Vorrei che chi ha tanta rabbia riuscisse a esprimerla senza alimentarla.
> 
> Se dopo mesi o anni la rabbia è ancora calda si dovrebbe riconoscere di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata e allontanarsi da chi non riusciamo a perdonare.


Si


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Ci sei stanotte?  Frr prr grr


No....stasera torno tardi....!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi vanno presi a calci in culo da subito,e su questo sbagliate tutti.Appena sgravano vanno sanzionati,le corna a certi danno alla testa,invece di dare della bagascia alla moglie si sfogano qui.Che misere teste di cazzo,che generazioni di merda,ma questo mo' ndo cazzo va?Spider?e certo con le corna che ha in una macchina normale con il cazzo che c'entra!


Hai ragione tu Oscù. 

Ma mi sono stufato di girare col distributore automatico di vaffanculi e pizze in faccia incorporato. Più faccio per non incularmi la gente, più questa sembra accorgersene e viene a rompere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno può servire a tutti scaricare la rabbia (anche un po' random) ma ho il dubbio che invece di scaricarla la si moltiplichi e si possa poi scaricarla sul bersaglio giusto ma in modo pericoloso.
> Vorrei che chi ha tanta rabbia riuscisse a esprimerla senza alimentarla.
> 
> Se dopo mesi o anni la rabbia è ancora calda si dovrebbe riconoscere di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata e allontanarsi da chi non riusciamo a perdonare.


ci sono 3d da cui è meglio tenersi fuori. Se uno ha buonsenso dopo il primo post lo capisce e va a cazzeggiare da un'altra parte.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu Oscù.
> 
> Ma mi sono stufato di girare col distributore automatico di vaffanculi e pizze in faccia incorporato. Più faccio per non incularmi la gente, più questa sembra accorgersene e viene a rompere.


Tu ci sei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tu ci sei?


la mia caciotta. Non ti sarai mica spaventata, eh?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Vedi*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu Oscù.
> 
> Ma mi sono stufato di girare col distributore automatico di vaffanculi e pizze in faccia incorporato. Più faccio per non incularmi la gente, più questa sembra accorgersene e viene a rompere.


E ignora qui e ignora li,quello è razzista,questo è coglione,ma dove è scritto che uno deve ignorare?perchè poi?adesso ogni volta che becco sto cornutazzo di spider mi ci attacco come un emorroide ad un culo glabro,vedrai che gli passa la fantasia.....!Poi arriverà la solita testa di cazzo assassina che mi darà del volgare,del violento,del manganellatore,e sti grandissimi cazzi!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho letto due righe e ho solo una cosa da dire: se a qualcuno brucia il culetto, può provare con l'apposita cremina. Magari dopo sta meglio. E io me ne intendo. Ne ho usata a quintali e senza vomitare il mio fiele addosso ad altri.


c'e invece chi ha bisogno di vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri 
basterebbe comprensione per il loro modo di vedere ...
un po come chi si sta disintossicando ,
oppure una partoriente stremata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ignora qui e ignora li,quello è razzista,questo è coglione,ma dove è scritto che uno deve ignorare?perchè poi?adesso ogni volta che becco sto cornutazzo di spider mi ci attacco come un emorroide ad un culo glabro,vedrai che gli passa la fantasia.....!Poi arriverà la solita* testa di cazzo assassina *che mi darà del volgare,del violento,del manganellatore,e sti grandissimi cazzi!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma caro president,a me pesa dover mandare affanculo poveri cornutacci,però che devo fare?io capisco il dramma di un uomo che vede rincasare la propria donna con le mutande strappate,mentre  sta con il suo pisellino a guardare ballarò,stanca dover sfanculare coetanei cresciuti alla cazzo di cane.Purtroppo mi tocca farlo,è un compito gravoso,ma *se non ci penso io chi ci pensa?*


Fai bene. Io no di certo. Preferisco fornire una chiave di lettura diversa, però rispetto la tua.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e invece chi ha bisogno di vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri
> basterebbe comprensione per il loro modo di vedere ...
> un po come chi si sta disintossicando ,
> oppure una partoriente stremata...


E mica siamo in un convento....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte/i voi.
> ...lei mi ha tradito. Beh direte voi, qui siamo xchè tutti lo siamo stati. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna che possa aiutarmi a capire come si possa arrivare a tanto.
> Ho 46 anni, lei 41 bellissima, ci conosciamo da quando lei ne aveva 15 ed io 19. Siamo sposati da 21 anni. Nessuno dei due aveva mai avuto rapporti intimi con altri. Insomma gli amici ci hanno chiamato la coppia invincibile...
> 7 anni fa conosciamo una coppia, lui mio collega , con cui iniziamo una bellissima(?) amicizia durata circa due  anni. Sempre insieme, tutte le sere cene in casa nostra e loro , feste, corso di ballo, vacanze e week end. Poi il rapporto si affievolisce e ci distacchiamo.
> ...


Mi dispiace molto.Lo so.Il dolore é enorme, come una montagna che ti crolla adosso e non sai come uscire dalle macerie.È dura.Sto come te e sono andata da un psicoterapeuta per uscire dal corcolo vizioso delle continue domande senza risposte.Fatti forza e pensa solo a te!


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e invece chi ha bisogno di vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri
> basterebbe comprensione per il loro modo di vedere ...
> un po come chi si sta disintossicando ,
> oppure una partoriente stremata...



Ciao luna ...

quoto!

lo credo anche io, che ci dovrebbe essere posto anche per questo. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e invece chi ha bisogno di *vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri
> *basterebbe comprensione per il loro modo di vedere ...
> un po come chi si sta disintossicando ,
> oppure una partoriente stremata...


sì, ok.
senza coinvolgere figli e augurare malattie o disgrazie.
Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si,io già devo litigare nella vita reale,mi tocca farlo pure qui?e no cazzo e no!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mica siamo in un convento....:rotfl:


No 
ma pare comunque un centro di accoglienza


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia caciotta. Non ti sarai mica spaventata, eh?


Abbastanza. ...voglio le coccole di utenti fattoni...
Sono incondizionati


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Fai bene. Io no di certo. Preferisco fornire una chiave di lettura diversa, però rispetto la tua.


Faccio male,è solo che mi devo allenare,mandare affanculo la gente richiede sacrificio e allenamento.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> *senza coinvolgere figli e augurare malattie o disgrazie.*
> Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
> Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:


Ciao

si, ma questo è un altro discorso.

certo, ma lo si può dire, chi ha la testa fredda ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> No
> ma pare comunque un centro di accoglienza


E ma se uno appena entrato ci piscia dentro?Ci vuole un'accoglienza calorosa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> senza coinvolgere figli e augurare malattie o disgrazie.
> Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
> Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:


Veramente ha chiesto a me se mi sentivo in causa in quanto amante 
Un po' random è andato.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> senza coinvolgere figli e augurare malattie o disgrazie.
> Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
> Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:



Grazie ...
a saperlo...

di solito uso isolarmi...urlare ,  frignare e tanto zen
ma in questo periodo non funziona molto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana..
> non so se inviarlo o meno...ce l'ho ancora qui cn me


lascia perdere e buttalo con il libro


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao luna ...
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...



Ciao

credo anche io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Grazie ...
> a saperlo...
> 
> di solito uso isolarmi...urlare , frignare e tanto zen
> ma in questo periodo non funziona molto...


dài su, non hai niente da dirmi? un insulto anche piccino? che ne so... che le mie polpette fanno schifo?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e invece chi ha bisogno di vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri


I punchball stanno in palestra.

Prima o poi la rabbia la devi indirizzare verso chi "la merita". Se Spider ha trovato la moglie che faceva l'aeroplano in mezzo a cinque normodotati, lui che non lo è, o comincia a prendersela con la moglie, o con madre natura....e che cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> senza coinvolgere figli e augurare malattie o disgrazie.
> Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
> Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma se uno appena entrato ci piscia dentro?Ci vuole un'accoglienza calorosa.


e Vabbè ma quando scappa scappa ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ma questo è un altro discorso.
> 
> ...


chi ha la testa, punto. Io robe del genere non ho manco mai pensato di dirle a nessuno. E non parlo dei presenti.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài su, non hai niente da dirmi? un insulto anche piccino? che ne so... che le mie polpette fanno schifo?


no...
sono in fase relax in questi giorni 
mi spiace


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I punchball stanno in palestra.
> 
> Prima o poi la rabbia la devi indirizzare verso chi "la merita". Se Spider ha trovato la moglie che faceva l'aeroplano in mezzo a cinque normodotati, lui che non lo è, o comincia a prendersela con la moglie, o con madre natura....e che cazzo.


se ricordi la sua storia, capisci perchè ha sbroccato qui dentro. Ma un conto è sbroccare... un conto è comportarsi in modo indegno.
Che poi sia tu che Chiara avete le spalle larghe e capite sempre quando una parola acida vi viene rivolta 'di riflesso' e vi siete sempre comportati in modo intelligente e disponibile.
La mia simpatia a entrambi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no...
> sono in fase relax in questi giorni
> mi spiace


porca zozza. Volevo esercitare il mio autocontrollo.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi ha la testa, punto. Io robe del genere non ho manco mai pensato di dirle a nessuno. E non parlo dei presenti.


Ciao Sbri,

ho capito. tu avrai il mucco che cola, io la febbre quasi a 40, 
ma credo che ci capiamo ... PUNTO   ... fredda, nel senso a posto.

Beh, sai ... neanche io, se è per questo, penso a certe cose. 
E non capisco neanche, come ci si arriva ... caldi, freddi, congelati ... fai tu. 

Ma intanto, fermerei lì ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ricordi la sua storia, capisci perchè ha sbroccato qui dentro. Ma un conto è sbroccare... un conto è comportarsi in modo indegno.
> Che poi sia tu che Chiara avete le spalle larghe e capite sempre quando una parola acida vi viene rivolta 'di riflesso' e vi siete sempre comportati in modo intelligente e disponibile.
> La mia simpatia a entrambi.


Ma lo fa ora?
Io è questo non capisco


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I punchball stanno in palestra.
> 
> Prima o poi la rabbia la devi indirizzare verso chi "la merita". Se Spider ha trovato la moglie che faceva l'aeroplano in mezzo a cinque normodotati, lui che non lo è, o comincia a prendersela con la moglie, o con madre natura....e che cazzo.


Infatti è secondo Spaider forse 
la meritano tutti i traditori ...
SSua moglie ha tradito e fosse stato un caso unico magari 
sarebbe stato diverso ...ma nel vedere tutta la facilità che c'è in giro 
nel tradire e non badare a chi ti sta vicino nel bene e soprattutto "nel male"
Forse gli girano un pó...
sempre senza accusare nessuno ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca zozza. Volevo esercitare il mio autocontrollo.


mieowr..(sarebbero le fusa..)Sbri ceniamo assieme??perche'ho fatto incazzare la tigre...e stasera non mi fa'la pappa.e non ho voglia di andare a fare spesa....che ne dici??


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Infatti è secondo Spaider forse
> la meritano tutti i traditori ...
> SSua moglie ha tradito e fosse stato un caso unico magari
> sarebbe stato diverso ...ma nel vedere tutta la facilità che c'è in giro
> ...


tra questo e le offese che ha espresso ce ne passa però
Fermo restando che quelle rivolte a me, mi hanno fatto ridere


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ricordi la sua storia, capisci perchè ha sbroccato qui dentro.


Non credo di averla mai letta. Ma a questo punto mi rendo conto debba essere stata una botta non indifferente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I punchball stanno in palestra.
> 
> Prima o poi la rabbia la devi indirizzare verso chi "la merita". .


Era questo che mi preoccupava.
Ho tagliato la parte che (comprensibilmente) alimenta la rabbia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mieowr..(sarebbero le fusa..)Sbri ceniamo assieme??perche'ho fatto incazzare la tigre...e stasera non mi fa'la pappa.e non ho voglia di andare a fare spesa....che ne dici??


ho IL raffreddore Lotharone, altrimenti avrei accettato volentieri. Se riesco a guidare fino a casa mi faccio un brodino e vado a letto(so di perdere tutto il mio FAMOSO sex appeal adesso)


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho IL raffreddore Lotharone, altrimenti avrei accettato volentieri. Se riesco a guidare fino a casa mi faccio un brodino e vado a letto(so di perdere tutto il mio FAMOSO sex appeal adesso)



fammelo pure a me il brodino


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma lo fa ora?
> Io è questo non capisco


è rimasto fermo al palo, evidentemente.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Buon pomeriggiooooo... Chi ha sbroccato?!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è rimasto fermo al palo, evidentemente.


Non mi sembra, ultimamente.
Ci sono frasi, espressioni, situazioni che risvegliano la rabbia perché vengono vissuti come un'irrisione.
Ma ci sono anche condizioni personali.
All'inizio Spider lo leggevo sempre così. Poi era cambiato.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggiooooo... Chi ha sbroccato?!




un po tutti


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho IL raffreddore Lotharone, altrimenti avrei accettato volentieri. Se riesco a guidare fino a casa mi faccio un brodino e vado a letto(so di perdere tutto il mio FAMOSO sex appeal adesso)


ti capisco tesoro...con questo schifo di umidita'gelata..io ho sciato con -28..be'ho piu' freddo qua' con-2...

il ''brodino''l'ho preso domenica,ma con dentro tantissimi cappelletti cesenati..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tra questo e le offese che ha espresso ce ne passa però
> Fermo restando che quelle rivolte a me, mi hanno fatto ridere


E' una domanda retorica e non sei obbligata a darmi la risposta (anche perchè la conosco).

Quanti anni è che sei qui dentro ? Diversi.

Quante te ne hanno dette ? Lo sappiamo.

Quante volte ti è capitato di piangere e di dover stare col magone per cattiverie gratuite lette perchè........la gente è confusa e ha bisogno di sfogarsi...... ? 

Ok. Tu sei confuso e hai bisogno di sfogarti, ma dall'altra parte non c'è un'entità astratta, c'è una persona.

Su stà cosa, mi dispiace, ma Oscuro ha ragione da vendere. Può andare bene una volta, due, anche tre......ma poi basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> un po tutti


Ma oggi ?!?!:singleeye: azz mi perdo sempre ste giornate intense :mexican: Uff


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tra questo e le offese che ha espresso ce ne passa però
> Fermo restando che quelle rivolte a me, mi hanno fatto ridere


io non so cosa osa di possa definire offesa ...
cioè posso arrivarci ...
ma ad esempio io non sono una persona 
che si offende così per due insulti...
la cattiveria gratuita verbale come gli insulti li inserisco 
in una serie di situazioni che chi le esprime non è equilibrato 
ed usa questo sistema per cercare di difendersi da qualcosa che lo/la
"spaventa"...
quindi non riesco a dare una definizione alle offese verbali ...


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> un po tutti


No,siamo troppo molli,e mo basta no?se uno vuole essere insultato,diamogli quello che chiede!Mi prendo questo compito,ma non lamentatevi....!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra, ultimamente.
> Ci sono frasi, espressioni, situazioni che risvegliano la rabbia perché vengono vissuti come un'irrisione.
> Ma ci sono anche condizioni personali.
> All'inizio Spider lo leggevo sempre così. Poi era cambiato.


Oggi ha sbroccato spider? ieri eretteo... Sarà l'influenza ?!?!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica e non sei obbligata a darmi la risposta (anche perchè la conosco).
> 
> Quanti anni è che sei qui dentro ? Diversi.
> 
> ...


Non c'è da dispiacersi,c'è da congratularsi.E dai ragazzi infondo è così pure fuori,se non parti per primo so cazzi....!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

io mi lamento perche nessuno vuole coccoleggiare con me a la noche...
e tu con quell arroganza.... no torno tardi.... ao!!!

e poi basta infatti, come dite tu e tubarao....
basta pure col vecchietto in triciclo pero


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*A bella*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi lamento perche nessuno vuole coccoleggiare con me a la noche...
> e tu con quell arroganza.... no torno tardi.... ao!!!
> 
> e poi basta infatti, come dite tu e tubarao....
> basta pure col vecchietto in triciclo pero


A'bella ma io ho anche una vita fuori,e sapessi che cazzi che puntano il mio culo,devo stare attento e sveglio,come mi distraggo si conficcano senza candore alcuno.Che devo fare?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica e non sei obbligata a darmi la risposta (anche perchè la conosco).
> 
> Quanti anni è che sei qui dentro ? Diversi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fammelo pure a me il brodino


non so se ne è rimasto per due. Io non uso il liofilizzato, ho quello avanzato da Lunedì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi lamento perche nessuno vuole coccoleggiare con me a la noche...
> e tu con quell arroganza.... no torno tardi.... ao!!!
> 
> e poi basta infatti, come dite tu e tubarao....
> basta pure col vecchietto in triciclo pero


Però tu non dovresti chiedere di coccoleggiare con i tubarai delle altre, eh!
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica e non sei obbligata a darmi la risposta (anche perchè la conosco).
> 
> Quanti anni è che sei qui dentro ? Diversi.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che Oscuro ha ragione e lo so benissimo. 
Se noti ho dato il rosso e gli ho detto di vergognarsi quando ha tirato in ballo i tuoi eventuali figli. 
Io ormai ho le spalle larghe e soprattutte le conferme che ho avuto quando vengo attaccata sulla mia storia non mi fanno più male non per questo non evidenzio il fatto quanto schifo certe persone.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so se ne è rimasto per due. Io non uso il liofilizzato, ho quello avanzato da Lunedì.



nemmeno come regalo di compleanno?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ha sbroccato spider? ieri eretteo... Sarà l'influenza ?!?!:singleeye:


So come prendere chi sbrocca.....


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però tu non dovresti chiedere di coccoleggiare con i tubarai delle altre, eh!
> :rotfl:



e tu smettila di sparire allora.
e poi lawsciamo scegliere lui.....scusi è.....è adulto


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A'bella ma io ho anche una vita fuori,e sapessi che cazzi che puntano il mio culo,devo stare attento e sveglio,come mi distraggo si conficcano senza candore alcuno.Che devo fare?



festeggiare con me a mezanotte


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*A rigà*

Comunque spider se fatti i cazzi suoi.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nemmeno come regalo di compleanno?


tesoro. :smile: Se potessi te lo manderei davvero:smile:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> festeggiare con me a mezanotte


Vabbè,ok,ho un modo di festeggiare traumatico...!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesoro. :smile: Se potessi te lo manderei davvero:smile:



possiamo condividere....io me lo faccio, tu te lo riscaldi e ci ritroviamo a pralre di ciclamini


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> festeggiare con me a mezanotte


ma tu a mezzanotte non hai di meglio da fare che festeggiare con noi reperti archeologici brindando a brodino?
Però se mi dici che festeggi qui mi faccio un po' di doping e vedo di esserci.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,ok,ho un modo di festeggiare traumatico...!



capisco....
tanto ormai, sono solo un culo come un altro.....
io dico ai sopprusi, nooooo!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu a mezzanotte non hai di meglio da fare che festeggiare con noi reperti archeologici brindando a brodino?
> Però se mi dici che festeggi qui mi faccio un po' di doping e vedo di esserci.



no...lui è a londra, io in italia malata, mia mamma e i miei fratelli a zanzibar e mio padre a milano.....la mia migliore amica fuori fino al weekend col ragazzo ....anche natale sara cosi....


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> capisco....
> tanto ormai, sono solo un culo come un altro.....
> io dico ai sopprusi, nooooo!!!!


Pensi sempre a quello.....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensi sempre a quello.....:rotfl:




pure tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no...lui è a londra, io in italia malata, mia mamma e i miei fratelli a zanzibar e mio padre a milano.....la mia migliore amica fuori fino al weekend col ragazzo ....anche natale sara cosi....


ahhh ma sei in Italia... ok, se non vado in catalessi per la febbre mi collego.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. in questo momento credo che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia. Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho


L'hai scritto meglio di me, è proprio cosi.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se noti ho dato il rosso e gli ho detto di vergognarsi quando ha tirato in ballo *i tuoi eventuali figli*.


Che poi pure lì, chissà da dove gli è venuta la convinzione che sono padre. 

Ma quanto stà impicciato quello ?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma oggi ?!?!:singleeye: azz mi perdo sempre ste giornate intense :mexican: Uff


Rintraccia le perle: Eretteo e Spider, in modi diversi.
Sarà il Natale...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no...lui è a londra, io in italia malata, mia mamma e i miei fratelli a zanzibar e mio padre a milano.....la mia migliore amica fuori fino al weekend col ragazzo ....anche natale sara cosi....



Minchia Miss  . Al confronto la Piccola Fiammiferaia era Paris Hilton


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> E invece, secondo me, i sette anni sono proprio uno dei motivi per cui lui ha bisogno di comunicare e di chiarire, di approfondire. *in questo momento credo che lui percepisca tutto questo periodo come se fosse un'unica lunga bugia.* Quindi in questo caso mi pare che la discriminante temporale, al momento, sia da considerare un elemento peggiorativo nella sua percezione della situazione Imho


perchè, cosa credete che sia? 7 anni da buttare nel cesso.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minchia Miss  . Al confronto la Piccola Fiammiferaia era Paris Hilton


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Rintraccia le perle: Eretteo e Spider, in modi diversi.
> Sarà il Natale...


Grazie Fanti  Eretteo lo avevo letto ieri e sono pure intervenuta ... Spider l'ho letto ora, non so cosa sia ma forse l'avvicinarsi delle festività muove corde nascoste ( e non sto scherzando) ... Comunque non amo l'insulto pret-a-porter quindi passo la mano


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perchè, cosa credete che sia? 7 anni da buttare nel cesso.


s
enti nicola noi qui possiamo stare a prlare di come e del perche, ma tu devi decidere...senno la gente non si da pace...
e manco io
le cose so due, o la mandi dove tu ben sai, oppure cancelli, resetti basta, chiudi col passato e ci provi....se non va lameno ci avrai provato e ne avrai tentata una delle due, resta l altra...
oppure scegli di non provarci nemmeno e chiudere....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> So come prendere chi sbrocca.....


Di solito anche io ma più che a replicare offendendo tendo a prendere per il culo ironicamente :smile: Che poi è pure peggio ma sono bastarda inside :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha chiesto a me se mi sentivo in causa in quanto amante
> Un po' random è andato.


Cornuta e mazziata.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perchè, cosa credete che sia? 7 anni da buttare nel cesso.


Non è vero!
Sono da reinterpretare (secondo il SUO sentire) come una rinnovata scelta.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di solito anche io ma più che a replicare offendendo tendo a prendere per il culo ironicamente :smile: Che poi è pure peggio ma sono bastarda inside :smile:


e mica per niente siamo virtual friends for a long time..


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perchè, cosa credete che sia? 7 anni da buttare nel cesso.


NO.
Se devi buttare nel cesso, butta gli 8 mesi.
Ma non disconoscere il vostro passato.


----------



## nicola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO.
> Se devi buttare nel cesso, butta gli 8 mesi.
> Ma non disconoscere il vostro passato.


il nostro passato ora si è fermato al 2006/2007...oltre non siamo più noi.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

*nicola....e'*

la fase della negazione...
l ho letto su wikipedia


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> e mica per niente siamo virtual friends for a long time..


:smile: Mettiamola così a me salva l'autoironia ... Che non è poco almeno dal mio punto di vista


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il nostro passato ora si è fermato al 2006/2007...oltre non siamo più noi.


Ha ragione Sbri buttaci gli 8 mesi :smile:


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perchè, cosa credete che sia? 7 anni da buttare nel cesso.


senti nicola...non so se stai usando il forum per sfogare il veleno, o se questa rabbia te la porti addosso e in giro anche durante il giorno.

Quindi prendi quello che ti serve.

Non ho consigli, solo riflessioni.

Puoi distruggere tutto. Sfogare la tua furia. Dove, quando e anche come vuoi.

Le conseguenze te le porterai sulla pelle comunque tu.

Spacca tutto.

Ma ti assicuro che, se e quando riuscirai a fermarti, ti guarderai intorno, guarderai le cose che hai rotto, ne vedrai alcune che vorrai provare a rimettere insieme. 

E alcune le terrai anche rotte.

Perchè, per quanto le vite altrui si siano intrecciate alla tua, prima della rabbia e dopo la rabbia, è la tua vita che stai facendo a pezzi. 
In preda alla rabbia.

Lo capisco. Molto bene.

Ma la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che la rabbia non è eterna, si esaurisce..e ti lascia rotto, disorientato, senza energia...

Ed è a quel bivio che si paga l'averla vissuta senza presenza a se stessi. A quel bivio lì a volte si può disperatamente rimpiangere di aver distrutto e buttato cose preziose. 

Non degli altri, per quanto sembrassero tali, ma proprie.

Quindi sfogati, se ne hai bisogno...ma non buttare niente di quello che rompi. Tieniti i pezzi, aspetta di esserti svuotato per decidere di buttare nel cesso...perchè la vita condivisa con qualcuno è innanzitutto la nostra.

E buttando nel cesso dell'altro, si butta anche di sè. 

E' un processo da svolgere con attenzione.

O anche no. 

Ma il prezzo poi sale.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee tu sei una dilettante al mio confronto: io (purtroppo) ricordo frasi esatte e circostanza degli ultimi trent'anni :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.



Pure io ricordo tante frasi e circostanze, però non sapendo 'le date fatidiche del tradimento', perchè mio marito figuriamoci se si è degnato di raccontarle, secondo lui non si ricorda esattamente, a naso ott/nov. 2007, e conoscendolo può essere, da importanza ai fatti, io non posso ricordare molto di cosa succedeva in casa nostra in quei mesi, so che lui partiva ogni lunedi e tornava al venerdi sera, che tanto per cambiare poi suonava quasi sempre nei fine settimana, e la piccolina in quel periodo in cui ignoravo esistesse era con lui sul palco, ma dopo sei anni sinceramente, essendo allora in ottimi rapporti con mio marito, in tutti i sensi, come faccio a ricordarmi quando scopavamo cosa diceva e quanto lo facevamo? Posso ricordarmi solo cosa mi diceva quando mi raggiungeva in ferie, e se ci penso lo ucciderei, sembrava non vedesse l'ora di vedermi e la scema, io, neanche ci pensava che mentre ero via lui scopasse altre. Almeno essere meno ipocriti e tacere. 

Insegnerò alle mie figlie a tenere un diario e segnarsi tutto fin dal primo giorno di convivenza, cosi, giusto per poter ricostruire i fatti.

Per ora lo uso io da allora e per ricordarmi di pensare solo a me, senza contare su nessuno. Ne marito ne amanti. 

MI AMO.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> senti nicola...non so se stai usando il forum per sfogare il veleno, o se questa rabbia te la porti addosso e in giro anche durante il giorno.
> 
> Quindi prendi quello che ti serve.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pure io ricordo tante frasi e circostanze, però non sapendo 'le date fatidiche del tradimento', perchè mio marito figuriamoci se si è degnato di raccontarle, secondo lui non si ricorda esattamente, a naso ott/nov. 2007, e conoscendolo può essere, da importanza ai fatti, io non posso ricordare molto di cosa succedeva in casa nostra in quei mesi, so che lui partiva ogni lunedi e tornava al venerdi sera, che tanto per cambiare poi suonava quasi sempre nei fine settimana, e la piccolina in quel periodo in cui ignoravo esistesse era con lui sul palco, ma dopo sei anni sinceramente, essendo allora in ottimi rapporti con mio marito, in tutti i sensi, come faccio a ricordarmi quando scopavamo cosa diceva e quanto lo facevamo? Posso ricordarmi solo cosa mi diceva quando mi raggiungeva in ferie, e se ci penso lo ucciderei,* sembrava non vedesse l'ora di vedermi *e la scema, io, neanche ci pensava che mentre ero via lui scopasse altre. Almeno essere meno ipocriti e tacere.
> 
> *Insegnerò alle mie figlie a tenere un diario *e segnarsi tutto fin dal primo giorno di convivenza, cosi, giusto per poter ricostruire i fatti.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti posso rispondere immedesimandomi in lei:
> il senso di colpa.
> Mi avrebbe ridotto ad una larva, ma non avrei resistito neanche una settimana nel silenzio, anzi ti dirò di più:
> la mia faccia avrebbe parlato per me un minuto dopo il fattaccio, e intendo proprio subito dopo il primo incontro.
> Anzi, mi sarei scavata una fossa e mi ci sarei seppellita dentro viva!



Tu, ma non lei.

Se lo portava pure in casa come amico di famiglia, quindi non ha scusanti. E scopava nel letto di casa sua.

Questa se la merita mia marito. O il marito di Circe.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> il nostro passato ora si è fermato al 2006/2007...oltre non siamo più noi.


Immagino. La Juve in serie B. Bei ricordi.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Immagino. La Juve in serie B. Bei ricordi.


Bravo hai scritto la frase giusta :up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Immagino. La Juve in serie B. Bei ricordi.



si. chissa....il sassuolo era ancora la reggiana all epoca?


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Sienne,
> mi metto dalla parte della moglie questa volta e ti dico che non c'era niente da far capire a Nicola, nel senso che lei aveva già fatto chiarezza dentro se stessa e si era convinta dell'amore che provava per il marito.
> Ecco perché mi rifiuto di credere che siano stati anni di ipocrisia, a meno che non si dimostri il contrario e si dica che la scelta di lei sia stata di comodo.



Mi dispiace scriverlo per Nicola, ma come si fa a sapere perchè la relazione con l'amante è finita?

Possono averlo deciso insieme e a malincuore perchè entrambi avevano famiglia, può essere che sia stata lei, come può essere stato lui a farle capire che non avevano futuro.

Se lei non parla, i dubbi a Nicola resteranno.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si. chissa....il sassuolo era ancora la reggiana all epoca?


eresia.............Il Sassuolo gioca a Reggio,perche'il suo stadio non e'omologato per la serie A.Non c'entra nulla con la Reggiana,che piu'o meno allora era in serie A,allenata da ''tale''Carlo Ancellotti,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eresia.............Il Sassuolo gioca a Reggio,perche'il suo stadio non e'omologato per la serie A.Non c'entra nulla con la Reggiana,che piu'o meno allora era in serie A,allenata da ''tale''Carlo Ancellotti,,,,,,,,,




aaaaaa......vabbe io ho sempre detto di essere intelligente, ma ignorante quindi... 
cmq io tifo sassuolo....animatamente


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono io che ragiono male, ma io non parlerei tanto di bugie quanto di "omissioni".
> Quando si tace si omette, non si dice, il verbo mentire lo vedo inappropriato.
> O preferivi Nicola* saperlo subito dopo*?



Io sicuramente, e un bel vaffanculo allora e le valigie sulle scale in pochi minuti se le ritrovava. Lavorava. Poi si sarebbe trovato sotto i ponti ma sarebbero stati cazzi suoi. Scusate ma divento volgare ripensandoci.


----------



## ipazia (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :up:



...è una brutta compagna la rabbia...sembra tenga su, che sostenga...ma ti frega...in realtà ti sta svuotando..e lascia un vuoto sempre troppo pieno.


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> la scorsa settimana alzo gli occhi verso la piccola libreria e mi si accende un ricordo.
> Quel libro azzurro di Muccino. Ho voglia di te. E' li.
> A lei è sempre piaciuto leggere, in quel periodo esce quel libro o poco prima. Il ricordo che ho è questo: lui mi dice che ha il libro che lei vorrebbe acquistare, ho voglia di te, dice di non comprarlo xchè glielo presterà lui. Ok certo gli dico io, che male c'è.
> Ora so. So che quel libro lui lo regalava a lei. L'ho tolto dalla libreria, ho voglia di spedirglielo al suo ufficio. Ho scritto queste parole allegate al libro:
> ...


Se proprio devi, fino al merdoso, e poi un semplice Buon Natale e felice anno nuovo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

e a lei bella stronza di masini...
ma...moccia, muccino, meneguzzi....


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e a lei bella stronza di masini...
> ma...moccia, muccino, meneguzzi....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo che sia una boiata. Però sono 140 pagine che si gira intorno ad una questione: perchè gliel'ha detto?
> Se Nicola non sa/non ha capito il perchè gliel'ha detto, figuriamoci quanto possa aver capito dei desideri/disagi della propria moglie.



Secondo me lei non aveva nessun disagio, desiderio si, di un altro, magari bello e soprattutto che ci ha saputo fare a corteggiarla, certi uomini di riescono benissimo, anche senza parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Muccino. Porca puttana. Qui si è toccato il fondo.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nessun cattivo gusto, è così. Era coinvolta in maniera assoluta. Ed io mi chiedo ancora...dove cazzo ero?



Non darti colpe che non hai. Sanno fingere bene quando hanno qualcosa a cui tengono da nascondere.

Mio marito due anni fa a luglio insisteva per venirmi a trovare al mare prima delle ferie 'perchè aveva voglia di me', ed insisteva. Intanto aveva la piccolina che si scopava da anni, lo stronzo.


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che Eretteo aveva una malattia contagiosa. Conviene indossare le mascherine:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu cerca di indossare il profilattico...quando lo prendi al culo.
già sarebbe qualcosa.
e lavati i denti...prima di baciare i bambini.


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Qui*

C'è grossa crisi (cit.)


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> C'è grossa crisi (cit.)


molta crisi.
c'è la riscossa delle *mignotte*.

che... non vedono l'ora di sputare sulla debolezza di qualcuna,
 per sentirsi migliori.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu cerca di indossare il profilattico...quando lo prendi al culo.
> già sarebbe qualcosa.
> e lavati i denti...prima di baciare i bambini.


Sei una merda. Coglione non ti azzardare più a nominare i miei figli.
Mi fai pena.


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei una merda. Coglione non ti azzardare più a nominare i miei figli.
> Mi fai pena.


è certo, tocchiamo i figli.
i figli tuoi...ma io parlavo dei bambini in generale,
 quelli che magari incontri sulle scale di casa.
li incontri vero?
lo so che i tuoi sono sacri.
vuoi mettere?
i figli di quello con cui andavi a letto...cosa sono?


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no...lui è a londra, io in italia malata, mia mamma e i miei fratelli a zanzibar e mio padre a milano.....la mia migliore amica fuori fino al weekend col ragazzo ....anche natale sara cosi....



Come sarà cosi?  Tu arrivi e i tuoi partono?  Non ci credo.  Auguri intanto, non vorrei addormentarsi come ieri sera prima di mezzanotte.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Immagino. La Juve in serie B. Bei ricordi.



Veramente, sabati da sogno, con Nedved che non sbagliava mai. Lo adoravo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è certo, tocchiamo i figli.
> i figli tuoi...ma io parlavo dei bambini in generale,
> quelli che magari incontri sulle scale di casa.
> li incontri vero?
> ...


Fanculo


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è certo, tocchiamo i figli.
> i figli tuoi...ma io parlavo dei bambini in generale,
> quelli che magari incontri sulle scale di casa.
> li incontri vero?
> ...


E falla finita...stai cagando fuori dal vaso...e di brutto pure...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come sarà cosi?  Tu arrivi e i tuoi partono?  Non ci credo.  Auguri intanto, non vorrei addormentarsi come ieri sera prima di mezzanotte.


Grazie


----------



## danielacala (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....stasera torno tardi....!


Ma dove vai?Con chi esci?Quando torni?Hai il cell acceso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io non ti ho dato il premesso di tornare tardi amore mio!


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

ma che vi è preso a tutti??? 
Spider che hai?


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e invece chi ha bisogno di vomitare rabbia addosso agli altri
> basterebbe comprensione per il loro modo di vedere ...
> un po come chi si sta disintossicando ,
> oppure una partoriente stremata...


Ma io penso che sia un po' riduttivo alla fine liquidare tutto con la rabbia.
Il punto è che ci sono persone che reputano davvero merde quelli che tradiscono con nonchalance. E non hanno difficoltà a dirlo chiaro e tondo.  Vuoi per il loro sistema di valori, vuoi perché magari hanno sperimentato sulla propria pelle e hanno tratto delle conclusioni, molto semplicemente. Penso sia il caso di Spider.

Eretteo poi ha una visione del mondo molto rigida, l'ha sempre avuta, è proprio un discorso a parte... la sua rigidità non riguarda solo le unioni extraconiugali eh... ricordo che in passato mi aveva insultata perché avevo scritto che avevo manifestato al G8 insieme ai no global. Aveva usato parole pesanti (ma per chi stava dalla sua sponda non erano poi così pesanti, alla fine  ) Evidentemente per lui una persona come me non merita alcun rispetto. Fatico a capirlo eh, ma io l'ho sempre letto così, non mi stupisco più di tanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Muccino. Porca puttana. Qui si è toccato il fondo.


Si hai ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che vi è preso a tutti???
> Spider che hai?


Oddio non proprio tutti casomai alcuni, spider mah


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma io penso che sia un po' riduttivo alla fine liquidare tutto con la rabbia.
> Il punto è che ci sono persone che reputano davvero merde quelli che tradiscono con nonchalance. E non hanno difficoltà a dirlo chiaro e tondo.  Vuoi per il loro sistema di valori, vuoi perché magari hanno sperimentato sulla propria pelle e hanno tratto delle conclusioni, molto semplicemente. Penso sia il caso di Spider.
> 
> Eretteo poi ha una visione del mondo molto rigida, l'ha sempre avuta, è proprio un discorso a parte... la sua rigidità non riguarda solo le unioni extraconiugali eh... ricordo che in passato mi aveva insultata perché avevo scritto che avevo *manifestato al G8 insieme ai no global.* Aveva usato parole pesanti (ma per chi stava dalla sua sponda non erano poi così pesanti, alla fine  ) Evidentemente per lui una persona come me non merita alcun rispetto. Fatico a capirlo eh, ma io l'ho sempre letto così, non mi stupisco più di tanto.



Complimenti. Già mi piacevi prima!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio non proprio tutti casomai alcuni, *spider mah*


Che sarebbe un nuovo supereroe, una sorta di Spiderman indeciso frutto dell'incrocio dello stesso con Perply. Che figo.


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok.
> *senza coinvolgere figli *e augurare malattie o disgrazie.
> Poi che mancanza di fantasia, i bersagli sono sempre gli stessi.
> Ti vuoi sfogare un po' con me? Sarò comprensiva:mrgreen:


D'accordissimo.
Per il mio compagno, quando era utente di questo forum, leggere che la figlia adottiva veniva ridicolizzata e usata da alcuni per offenderlo è stato tanto fastidioso. E ricordo quando qualcuno scrisse che gli facevano pena i miei figli perché avevano dei genitori come me e il mio ex marito... non è stato piacevole. Se posso approvo.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Per il mio compagno, quando era utente di questo forum, leggere che la figlia adottiva veniva ridicolizzata e usata da alcuni per offenderlo è stato tanto fastidioso. E ricordo quando qualcuno scrisse che gli facevano pena i miei figli perché avevano dei genitori come me e il mio ex marito... non è stato piacevole. Se posso approvo.



Purtroppo i pirla abbondano nel mondo, figuriamoci nei forum, e se ci fate caso sono sempre uomini. Per fortuna non lo sono tutti.

Ora arriveranno i rossi, il mio pane quotidiano.


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Complimenti. Già mi piacevi prima!


Ebbè, con tutte le manifestazioni che mi sono fatta da ragazza, il G8 era scontato... qui a Genova poi!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo i pirla abbondano nel mondo, figuriamoci nei forum, e* se ci fate caso sono sempre uomini. *Per fortuna non lo sono tutti.
> 
> Ora arriveranno i rossi, il mio pane quotidiano.


Prego?


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo i pirla abbondano nel mondo, figuriamoci nei forum, e *se ci fate caso sono sempre uomini*. Per fortuna non lo sono tutti.
> 
> Ora arriveranno i rossi, il mio pane quotidiano.


Noi donne abbiamo armi linguistiche un po' più evolute. E comunque sempre una marcia in più


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sarebbe un nuovo supereroe, una sorta di Spiderman indeciso frutto dell'incrocio dello stesso con Perply. Che figo.


Ma c'hai una fissa ... *Mah* era appunto l'espressione della mia perplessità ( locuzione azzeccatissima ) circa lo sfrenato e incontrollabile comportamento dell' uomo ragno anzi ragno :smile: ... Sarà il Natale


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma c'hai una fissa ... *Mah* era appunto l'espressione della mia perplessità ( locuzione azzeccatissima ) circa lo sfrenato e incontrollabile comportamento dell' uomo ragno anzi ragno :smile: ... Sarà il Natale


Sì, cioè, avevo capito. Mi faceva ridere spidermah. Vabbè.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego?



Rileggi, sono quasi sempre gli uomini ad attaccarsi insultantosi, NON tutti ho scritto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

mi state tutti sulle balle, maledetti


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Rileggi, sono quasi sempre gli uomini ad attaccarsi insultantosi, NON tutti ho scritto.


Davastà per carità. Minchia, lascia proprio perdere. Fidati.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi state tutti sulle balle, maledetti


Io no, ed anzi se tu potessi mi riempiresti la bocca di baci appassionati.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Davastà per carità. Minchia, lascia proprio perdere. Fidati.



Ok da adesso me li segno. Ormai scrivo un diario..............quindi ci metto poco.

Ti adoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, cioè, avevo capito. Mi faceva ridere spidermah. Vabbè.


Aahhhh Ciccio ma ho capito che avevi capito ma ho ironizzato come te :singleeye::singleeye::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no, ed anzi se tu potessi mi riempiresti la bocca di baci appassionati.


Ah guarda per me siete  Raimondo e Sandra


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ok da adesso me li segno. Ormai scrivo un diario..............quindi ci metto poco.
> 
> *Ti adoro*.


Ah, ecco.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ecco.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aahhhh Ciccio ma ho capito che avevi capito ma ho *ironizzato* come te :singleeye::singleeye::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi state tutti sulle balle, maledetti


Devi aggiungere più parolacce :mrgreen: Concentrati e calati nella parte così vedi che esce : mi state sui coglioni, stronzi .... Mmmhh ora vo a dire una ave maria :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Ah. Ah ah ah ah muoio .... :risata::risata:


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi state tutti sulle balle, maledetti


Taci vecchia carampana inacidita.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Taci vecchia carampana inacidita.


:racchia:

piantala genovese del belino


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> 
> piantala genovese del belino


Senti chi parla, la belinona del forum!


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè basta, mi sono già annoiata.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè basta, mi sono già annoiata.


ora a cosa giochiamo?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Per il mio compagno, quando era utente di questo forum, leggere che la figlia adottiva veniva ridicolizzata e usata da alcuni per offenderlo è stato tanto fastidioso. E ricordo quando qualcuno scrisse che gli facevano pena i miei figli perché avevano dei genitori come me e il mio ex marito... non è stato piacevole. Se posso approvo.


Mi ricordo pagine e pagine di post in cui non aveva problema e mettere in mezzo i figli degli altri però.


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora a cosa giochiamo?


Indovinelli?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ricordo pagine e pagine di post in cui non aveva problema e mettere in mezzo i figli degli altri però.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa se sapesse che.....

Taccio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sarebbe un nuovo supereroe, una sorta di Spiderman indeciso frutto dell'incrocio dello stesso con Perply. Che figo.


Tu sei figo


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per te Sbri.
> Io la penso diversamente.
> *Io credo che l'amore debba essere espressione di massima sincerità, per quanto riguarda cose così importanti.
> Io voglio che mio marito mi conosca per quello che sono e non per quello che pensa*.


Condivido!


----------



## Peretteo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ricordo pagine e pagine di post in cui non aveva problema e mettere in mezzo i figli degli altri però.


senti un po'....avanzi qualcosa da me tu?
e diciamolo pure, che tu non abbia figli è solo una fortuna. Per gli eventuali, ovviamente.


----------



## Peretteo (18 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Pensa se sapesse che.....
> 
> Taccio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa se sapessi che....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ah, ma tu lo sai già..che sei un coglione alto quanto un coglione fisicamente e moralmente, ca va sans dire


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> senti un po'....avanzi qualcosa da me tu?
> e diciamolo pure, che tu non abbia figli è solo una fortuna. Per gli eventuali, ovviamente.


Direttamente in Ignore. Agli altri: fatemi il favore, non lo quotate così come è arrivato si toglie dalle palle. Don't Feed The Troll.


----------



## Peretteo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Direttamente in Ignore. Agli altri: fatemi il favore, non lo quotate così come è arrivato si toglie dalle palle. Don't Feed The Troll.


ma io mi tolgo dalle palle si. il tempo di scrivervi quanto fate schifo e che persone infime siete e torno alla mia vita.


----------



## Spider (18 Dicembre 2013)

il  mio numerodi teefono?
 eccccccccoolo ...3407629396.
chiamate tutti.
voglio proprio vedere quando mi chiamerai.
tua figlia sarà già morta e sepolta.
era questo che volevi?
stronza,
 o in realtà volevi una bella mazza... oltre a quella flaccida del tubarao?
vuoi che posti il messaggio?
dovete finirla con prender per il culo.
ipocriti.
al tuba gli avresti messo le cornette...  solo per una calda birretta.
ma sempre di cornette extra, si tratta.
 già, lui ci è abituato.


----------



## devastata (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Tu sei figo



Auguroni Miss, divertiti. Buon compleanno.


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Auguroni Miss, divertiti. Buon compleanno.


a miss acaia ...non posso che mandarla... affanculo.
con tutto il rispetto.
quanto chiedi?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il  mio numerodi teefono?
> eccccccccoolo ...
> chiamate tutti.
> voglio proprio vedere quando mi chiamerai.
> ...



Ma è proprio più forte di voi. Ma non ci riuscite ad insultare senza mettere in mezzo figli, cancri e robe del genere ?

Ma se pò sapè che vi ha preso da un paio di giorni a stà parte ?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il  mio numerodi teefono?
> eccccccccoolo ...3407629396.
> chiamate tutti.
> voglio proprio vedere quando mi chiamerai.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Uno che parla di morte dei figli e senz'altro quell'altro cerebroleso di Psycho avrà aggiunto qualcosa delle sue. Ma che posto è diventato questo ?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è proprio più forte di voi. Ma non ci riuscite ad insultare senza mettere in mezzo figli, cancri e robe del genere ?
> 
> Ma se pò sapè che vi ha preso da un paio di giorni a stà parte ?


er corretto de' miei cojioni ahahhahahhahhahhhah
che/ridicolo/patetico ahahhahahhahhaa


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che parla di morte dei figli e senz'altro quell'altro cerebroleso di Psycho avrà aggiunto qualcosa delle sue. Ma che posto è diventato questo ?


Laciamoli soli, Tuba.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che parla di morte dei figli e senz'altro quell'altro cerebroleso di Psycho avrà aggiunto qualcosa delle sue. Ma che posto è diventato questo ?


diventato? con te e la tua compagnia è diventato un merdaio/troiaio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Laciamoli soli, Tuba.


si, laciami solo ahhahahaha


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è proprio più forte di voi. Ma non ci riuscite ad insultare senza mettere in mezzo figli, cancri e robe del genere ?
> 
> Ma se pò sapè che vi ha preso da un paio di giorni a stà parte ?


ma vattene affanculo.

mica è tanto diverso, da quello che proponi tu.
i figli sono solo un esempio. 
astratto.
 indecifrabile.
ipotetico.
era solo farti capire quanto dolore puoi procurare ad un altro con le tue azioni.
che mai vorresti, accadessero ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma vattene affanculo.
> 
> mica è tanto diverso, da quello che proponi tu.
> i figli sono solo un esempio.
> ...


Spider, vai a fartela passare, va. Dicono che una bella doccia faccia bene.


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che parla di morte dei figli e senz'altro quell'altro cerebroleso di Psycho avrà aggiunto qualcosa delle sue. Ma che posto è diventato questo ?


il posto...dove non ti puoi più divertire.
con le tue illusioni.
con le tue battute da bar dello sport.

stronzo.


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spider, vai a fartela passare, va. Dicono che una bella doccia faccia bene.


sbri,
 conosco a malapena la tua storia che non mi viene da offenderti.
non  difenderli.
attenta.
leggi bene quello che hanno scritto.
poi se è guerra...è guerra.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Peretteo?

Ommadonnina santa :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (19 Dicembre 2013)

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

ci vorrebbe l'orchestra.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> ci vorrebbe l'orchestra.


Devastata, ma tu sei anche disincantata?


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

*a fantastica...*

ci credo anch'io  e non sai quanto.
recentemente ho perso e no so se mia colpa ... un amicizia liceale,
durata pù di 20 anni,
all'aicizia ci credo., e se anche dovesse cambiare, credo che ognuno farà le sue valutazioni.

sono offeso, adirato da tanta leggerezza,
 tanto opportunismo.
tutto qui.


----------



## devastata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Devastata, ma tu sei anche disincantata?



Yes. Ogni tanto sbaglio ed entro ancora 'devastata', ma sto da DIO.


----------



## Spider (19 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Yes. Ogni tanto sbaglio ed entro ancora 'devastata', ma sto da DIO.



..insomma.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ci credo anch'io  e non sai quanto.
> recentemente ho perso e no so se mia colpa ... un amicizia liceale,
> durata pù di 20 anni,
> all'aicizia ci credo., e se anche dovesse cambiare, credo che ognuno farà le sue valutazioni.
> ...


Spider, ti scrivo in chiaro perché preferisco non usare mp se non in risposta a chi mi scrive.

Tu sei disgustato e posso capirti. Non sei l'unico. 
Ma per me è inutile arrivare qui e pretendere correttezza e serietà. Questo forum non è che un pallido riflesso di tante vite complicate... qui è tutto rovesciato, è un mondo a parte. Basta leggere i vari thread: le dinamiche sono sempre le stesse. Ci si allea, ci si nutre del sottobosco di amicizie e consensi, ci si accanisce a discutere sparando tante sentenze con tanta leggerezza, sì... ma solo perché si ha bisogno di sentirsi autorevoli almeno qui, quando nella vita vera si è costretti a nascondersi come topi o a ingoiare bocconi amari per quieto vivere.
Perciò... io ti consiglio di non prendertela. Nicola saprà scremare e assimilare le informazioni che riterrà utili per sé e sua moglie... per fare quello che ritiene giusto. Il resto, se è intelligente, se lo scrollerà di dosso.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Yes. Ogni tanto sbaglio ed entro ancora 'devastata', ma sto da DIO.


Ok, era per sapere. Io entro ed esco e spesso mi perdo dei pezzi.
Sono contenta che stai bene


----------



## devastata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..insomma.



Almeno come sto in questo momento credo di saperlo. Poi magari domani mattina sarà diverso, ma in questo preciso momento sto da Dio. Come sta Dio veramente non lo so. Io sto benissimo, dove sono e con chi sono.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Almeno come sto in questo momento credo di saperlo. Poi magari domani mattina sarà diverso, ma in questo preciso momento sto da Dio. Come sta Dio veramente non lo so. Io sto benissimo, dove sono e con chi sono.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a miss acaia ...non posso che mandarla... affanculo.
> con tutto il rispetto.
> quanto chiedi?


E perche mai?


----------



## devastata (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E perche mai?



Pensa a festeggiarti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il  mio numerodi teefono?
> eccccccccoolo ...3407629396.
> chiamate tutti


 Sto numero ce l'avevo già in rubrica. Lo utilizzava tua moglie in passato, per caso?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> ma io mi tolgo dalle palle si. il tempo di scrivervi quanto fate schifo e che persone infime siete e torno alla mia vita.


Ah il minus habens è tornato. Come l'influenza stagionale. Questo nuovo nick cos'è? Il prezzo che ti tocca pagare per trombare stasera?

- Me la dai?
- Cosa? Tu oggi commemori Eretteo e aiuti il povero Spider, altrimenti niente figa sino a quando "Scelta Civica con Monti per l'Italia" non prende il 60% dei consensi! Io sono troppo impegnata in questo nuovo ruolo di Mater Sanctissima e non posso espormi.


----------



## Etrusco (19 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è certo, tocchiamo i figli.
> i figli tuoi...ma io parlavo dei bambini in generale,
> quelli che magari incontri sulle scale di casa.
> li incontri vero?
> ...


Sei molto sgradevole


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> tu cerca di indossare il profilattico...quando lo prendi al culo.
> già sarebbe qualcosa.
> e lavati i denti...prima di baciare i bambini.


Se l'avesse fatto tua madre molto prima forse oggi non avrei perso tempo a doverti mandare affanculo brutto stronzo.Invece no,tua madre anelava "pitoni neri" dalla punta rosa,mentre tuo padre andava a lavorare,capito che guaio?E oggi sei qui....


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Per tutti*

Mi scoccia dover leggere che sono sempre gli uomini,QUESTI NON SONO UOMINI.Sono solo bambinoni viziati,impreparati alla vita,alle corna,a tutto!Gli uomini sono ben altra cosa.Sono uomini davanti un pc,poi se vola una pizza a San basilio,la  prendono loro a San giovanni....solita penosa storia!Non hanno i coglioni per reagire alle ingroppate di una moglie dal culo pregiudicato e si sfogano qui.Poveri disgraziati!


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ah il minus habens è tornato. Come l'influenza stagionale. Questo nuovo nick cos'è? Il prezzo che ti tocca pagare per trombare stasera?
> 
> - Me la dai?
> - Cosa? Tu oggi commemori Eretteo e aiuti il povero Spider, altrimenti niente figa sino a quando "Scelta Civica con Monti per l'Italia" non prende il 60% dei consensi! Io sono troppo impegnata in questo nuovo ruolo di Mater Sanctissimaa e non posso espormi.


Ah. tu sei il berlusconiano. capisco
 andiamo avanti che sei già patetico e hai problemi cognitivi. non si discute con gli handyccapati mentali come te.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Ah.* tu sei il berlusconiano*. capisco
> andiamo avanti che sei già patetico e hai problemi cognitivi. non si discute con gli handyccapati mentali come te.


Vedi che col tempo migliori? Anche lo sterco come te, se lo abbandoni al sole, dopo un po' smette di puzzare. A furia di frequentare psichiatri ed assumere medicine, riesci a memorizzare anche i suggerimenti della megera che hai a fianco. Bravo.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi scoccia dover leggere che sono sempre gli uomini,QUESTI NON SONO UOMINI.Sono solo bambinoni viziati,impreparati alla vita,alle corna,a tutto!Gli uomini sono ben altra cosa.Sono uomini davanti un pc,poi se vola una pizza a San basilio,la  prendono loro a San giovanni....solita penosa storia!Non hanno i coglioni per reagire alle ingroppate di una moglie dal culo pregiudicato e si sfogano qui.Poveri disgraziati!


Poi a te mica ti capisco. ‘Ste persone (e non per sentito dire) ti considerano come un povero mentecatto e mentre per quello che so di te li dovresti schifare li stai pure a difendere insultando spider. contento te oscuro contenti tutti


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vedi che col tempo migliori? Anche lo sterco come te, se lo abbandoni al sole, dopo un po' smette di puzzare. A furia di frequentare psichiatri ed assumere medicine, riesci a memorizzare anche i suggerimenti della megera che hai a fianco. Bravo.


E tu ne sai qualcosa. Anzi parecchio.  Ma con te non funziona. all‘ultimo gradino della scala evolutiva sei e lì. rimarrai. e non ci sono psichiatri e medicine che tengano o suggerimenti di megere.. Patetico pietosa ameba mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Poi a te mica ti capisco. ‘Ste persone (e non per sentito dire) ti considerano come un povero mentecatto e mentre per quello che so di te li dovresti schifare li stai pure a difendere insultando spider. contento te oscuro contenti tutti


 Dato che sta difendendo me mi dici quando avrei defibito Oscuro un mentecatto visto che ha tutta la mia stima?
Secondo, tu non eri quello che interveniva e offendeva solo se provocato? 
Quando l'avrei fatto visto il tuo post di stanotte?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che sta difendendo me mi dici quando avrei defibito Oscuro un mentecatto visto che ha tutta la mia stima?
> *Secondo, tu non eri quello che interveniva e offendeva solo se provocato?
> Quando l'avrei fatto visto il tuo post di stanotte?*


Cherchez la femme.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che sta difendendo me mi dici quando avrei defibito Oscuro un mentecatto visto che ha tutta la mia stima?
> Secondo, tu non eri quello che interveniva e offendeva solo se provocato?
> Quando l'avrei fatto visto il tuo post di stanotte?


Sei una provocazione solo esistendo. e si hai ragione. lo stimi. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Cherchez la femme.


Tutti possono sbagliare. Anche io. sei al secondo gradino dell' evoluzione. Sai usare google traduttore. complimenti. il biscottino te lo mando per posta come premio. ma adesso stai ad ascoltare l‘insegnante di sostegno altrimenti si sente frustratissima. va bene che sa che non capisci un cazzo ma almeno fare finta di ascoltare. E che cazzo dico io!!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Poi a te mica ti capisco. ‘Ste persone (e non per sentito dire) ti considerano come un povero mentecatto e mentre per quello che so di te li dovresti schifare li stai pure a difendere insultando spider. contento te oscuro contenti tutti


Io sono mentecatto e fanno bene a considerarmi così!Sai di me?tu non sai un cazzo,io non difendo nessuno,il fatto e che a fare gli eroi dietro un pc siete tutti bravi,poi quando vi si becca fuori tutti a piangere,ma io scherzavo,ma io qui ma io lì.Ma perchè fare ste figure di merda dico io?perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

*peretteo*

bongiù! comu savà? vu parl fransè ne?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono mentecatto e fanno bene a considerarmi così!Sai di me?tu non sai un cazzo,io non difendo nessuno,il fatto e che a fare gli eroi dietro un pc siete tutti bravi,poi quando vi si becca fuori tutti a piangere,ma io scherzavo,ma io qui ma io lì.Ma perchè fare ste figure di merda dico io?perchè?


Se stai parlando di me io sono venuto a roma e non mi pare di averti incriciato e preso schiaffi da te che pure hai scritto che mi avresti volentieri menato. detto questo a me non frega un cazzo di quello che fanno gli altri dietro ad un pc. io quello che faccio davanti al pc lo faccio anche nella realtà. cosa che chi difendi tu non fa. e questo mi stupisce perché l‘incongruenxa con quello chevscrivi mi pare evidente. ma in effetti la coerenza e la congruenza sono caratteristichesopravvalutate lo riconosco


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Tutti possono sbagliare. Anche io. sei al secondo gradino dell' evoluzione. Sai usare google traduttore. complimenti. il biscottino te lo mando per posta come premio. ma adesso stai ad ascoltare l‘insegnante di sostegno altrimenti si sente frustratissima. va bene che sa che non capisci un cazzo ma almeno fare finta di ascoltare. E che cazzo dico io!!!!


E pensa un pò che tu sei dovuto ricorrere al tuo amichetto per farmi sanzionare per un'emoticon fuori posto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu invece grandissimo uomo,altro spessore,controcoglioni,quando penso che potresti essere migliore di quello che ho sempre pensato ecco che mi fai ricredere...!Avrei dovuto incontrarti per davvero,ammetto di aver sbagliato e mi assumo le mie responsabilità!


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> bongiù! comu savà? vu parl fransè ne?


No sge ne parl pa. sge puzz de sterc:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono mentecatto e fanno bene a considerarmi così!Sai di me?tu non sai un cazzo,io non difendo nessuno,il fatto e che a fare gli eroi dietro un pc siete tutti bravi,poi quando vi si becca fuori tutti a piangere,ma io scherzavo,ma io qui ma io lì.Ma perchè fare ste figure di merda dico io?perchè?


OSCURO...a che ora sei rientrato ieri sera...io mi sono addormentata e non ti ho sentito
...si ma dimmi la verità dai..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> No sge ne parl pa. sge puzz de sterc:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



uhllala..! ye pensèv che er io a pussè..! vedas che le sue fransè fa prop schif..! vu convien?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Se stai parlando di me io sono venuto a roma e non mi pare di averti incriciato e preso schiaffi da te che pure hai scritto che mi avresti volentieri menato. detto questo a me non frega un cazzo di quello che fanno gli altri dietro ad un pc. io quello che faccio davanti al pc lo faccio anche nella realtà. cosa che chi difendi tu non fa. e questo mi stupisce perché l‘incongruenxa con quello chevscrivi mi pare evidente. ma in effetti la coerenza e la congruenza sono caratteristichesopravvalutate lo riconosco


E si ho sbagliato!Alex  credi veramente di potermi fare la morale?ci conosciamo da un pò no?sei nella posizione di poter aprire bocca?Per quello che hai dimostrato di essere qui dentro dovresti solo evitarmi....!E faccio molta fatica a pensare che fuori potresti essere migliore.Spunti solo per per aizzare un povero deficiente come spider,un cornuto da competizione di rara demenza.La gente che tu attacchi non ha bisogno di essere difesa da me,io non corro da admin a chiedere giustizia codardo di merda....!


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E pensa un pò che tu sei dovuto ricorrere al tuo amichetto per farmi sanzionare per un'emoticon fuori posto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu invece grandissimo uomo,altro spessore,controcoglioni,quando penso che potresti essere migliore di quello che ho sempre pensato ecco che mi fai ricredere...!Avrei dovuto incontrarti per davvero,ammetto di aver sbagliato e mi assumo le mie responsabilità!


Ufff...sei proprio una pesa


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> uhllala..! ye pensèv che er io a pussè..! vedas che le sue fransè fa prop schif..! vu convien?


Ne conveng. ma com e che sto post puzz lo stess anc quand sge nun ce son? 
adess vad che dev entrar a lavurar. bonsgiur a tuà. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Ufff...sei proprio una pesa


E si....io difendo farfalla,tu difendi spider pensa te...!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Dai*



danielacala ha detto:


> OSCURO...a che ora sei rientrato ieri sera...io mi sono addormentata e non ti ho sentito
> ...si ma dimmi la verità dai..
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Son stato a vicenza e ho fatto molto tardi....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Ne conveng. ma com e che sto post puzz lo stess anc quand
> adess vad che dev entrar a lavurar. bonsgiur a tuà sge nun ce son?


auahahhaha ma che minchia hai scritto ahh ! ?

Vabbè decifro.... 

wii puzz u stiss e tugiùù! ( non te lo giuro, ma tugiùù capì? :mrgreen: ) chescheccèputem fè?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato a vicenza e ho fatto molto tardi....!:rotfl:



Pulentunn!


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato a vicenza e ho fatto molto tardi....!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo sapevo che mentivi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Dani*



danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo sapevo che mentivi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Giuro,c'è una che mi scrive in continuazione, un bel quadro antico,la classica moglie insoddisfatta,le classiche donne sposate con il classico imbecille che va in giro a cercare di infilare il pisellino dove capita,e la moglie finisce spesso in spaccata su cannoli avvelenati....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Pulentunn!


A te ti  faccio fare due risate....ti devo passare alcuni mp....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti  faccio fare due risate....ti devo passare alcuni mp....!:rotfl:


Assa passassi puru. Ridere fa bene


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

WEEEE WEEEE MA CHE BELLA ATMOSFERA NATALIZIA


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*E si....*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Assa passassi puru. Ridere fa bene


Secondo qualcuno sarei pure frocio....non ho una donna e sono cresciuto con aiuti di stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflensa tu quanto posso essere odiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> WEEEE WEEEE MA CHE BELLA ATMOSFERA NATALIZIA


Che regalo mi fai?


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato a vicenza e ho fatto molto tardi....!:rotfl:


Scusa caro ..ho detto una PICCOLA bugia..io non mi sono ADDORMENTATA
ieri sera...sono andata alle 2 di notte a fare una passeggiata a VICENZA
....ma non ti ho visto.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahhaha ma che minchia hai scritto ahh ! ?
> 
> Vabbè decifro....
> 
> wii puzz u stiss e tugiùù! ( non te lo giuro, ma tugiùù capì? :mrgreen: ) chescheccèputem fè?


O modifichè le messasg. scriver cu lu cellular è complichè. 
Rilegg. Nient. nun putit fà nient. me :mrgreen:despiacc pur vù


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo qualcuno sarei pure frocio....non ho una donna e sono cresciuto con aiuti di stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflensa tu quanto posso essere odiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Benvenuto nel club..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> O modifichè le messasg. scriver cu lu cellular è complichè.
> Rilegg. Nient. nun putit fà nient. me :mrgreen:despiacc pur vù



Gnurant..! scus de tut pur pa ne pa ne ne pa  dir la veritè..

Attansiun mentr guides.. sè periculoses assaj. posas le sellular e issi a travaglier, orevuare..! me raccumannes la pecuras al lupos..!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> WEEEE WEEEE MA CHE BELLA ATMOSFERA NATALIZIA


Anfatti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che regalo mi fai?


Il regalo deve essere una sorpresa  giornooooo!!!! sei sempre dell'idea di candidarti per la chiusura dei 3D?:carneval:ti divertiresti un sacco


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....io difendo farfalla,tu difendi spider pensa te...!


Seriamente non la metterei su questo piano. Io ho convenuto con spider tu invece stai difendendo.  detto questo tu offendi una persona che è stata tradita puntando sul cornutazzo eccc. e difendi una che si èscopata l‘amico di famiglua che dopo familiari veri e propri è la cosa più vomitevole che esista. bravo. striglia ul tuo cavallo bianco e lucida la tua scintillanta armatura. i miei complimenti. per le macchie usa napisan che intando disinfetta pure che non fa mai male.


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo qualcuno sarei pure frocio....non ho una donna e sono cresciuto con aiuti di stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflensa tu quanto posso essere odiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma caro essere frocio ...non avere una donna..o essere cresciuto con l'aiuto dello stato
NON SONO BRUTTE COSE!
Tradirmi ieri sera... questa non te la perdono:rotfl::rotfl:

BUONE FESTE A TUTTI!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Anfatti


Pace Amore Serenità... Uguale uguale :carneval:u


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gnurant..! scus de tut pur pa ne pa ne ne pa  dir la veritè..
> 
> Attansiun mentr guides.. sè periculoses assaj. posas le sellular e issi a travaglier, orevuare..! me raccumannes la pecuras al lupos..!


Strunzun sge vac a lavurar avec la metropliten accussì poss scriv cun le scellular. mic so scem sge


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma si*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Seriamente non la metterei su questo piano. Io ho convenuto con spider tu invece stai difendendo.  detto questo tu offendi una persona che è stata tradita puntando sul cornutazzo eccc. e difendi una che si èscopata l‘amico di famiglua che dopo familiari veri e propri è la cosa più vomitevole che esista. bravo. striglia ul tuo cavallo bianco e lucida la tua scintillanta armatura. i miei complimenti. per le macchie usa napisan che intando disinfetta pure che non fa mai male.


Certo convenire con un coglione dopo aver convenuto con fedifrago e persa.Allora il tuo è un vizio o sei coglione pure tu,o tutte e due le cose....!


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

ebbasta! difendiamo l'utente Oscuro da questi attacchi sconsiderati!

come desideri essere difeso Oscuro? da dietro va bene?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ebbasta! difendiamo l'utente Oscuro da questi attacchi sconsiderati!
> 
> come desideri essere difeso Oscuro? da dietro va bene?:mrgreen:



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... 

inizia tu, che sei più alta ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ebbasta! difendiamo l'utente Oscuro da questi attacchi sconsiderati!
> 
> come desideri essere difeso Oscuro? da dietro va bene?:mrgreen:


Non provateci....:rotfl:!Io con questi mi alleno,vorrei qualcosa di più consistente,uno sterminator,robetta,solo cornutoni di poco spessore.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Seriamente non la metterei su questo piano. Io ho convenuto con spider tu invece stai difendendo. detto questo tu offendi una persona che è stata tradita puntando sul cornutazzo eccc. e difendi una che si èscopata l‘amico di famiglua che dopo familiari veri e propri è la cosa più vomitevole che esista. bravo. striglia ul tuo cavallo bianco e lucida la tua scintillanta armatura. i miei complimenti. per le macchie usa napisan che intando disinfetta pure che non fa mai male.



Sempre perchè io ti ho provocato


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Poi*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Seriamente non la metterei su questo piano. Io ho convenuto con spider tu invece stai difendendo.  detto questo tu offendi una persona che è stata tradita puntando sul cornutazzo eccc. e difendi una che si èscopata l‘amico di famiglua che dopo familiari veri e propri è la cosa più vomitevole che esista. bravo. striglia ul tuo cavallo bianco e lucida la tua scintillanta armatura. i miei complimenti. per le macchie usa napisan che intando disinfetta pure che non fa mai male.


Ma cosa cazzo mi frega della vita privata della gente?cosa?ma cosa frega a te?mha!


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

...mi sa che ad incazzatura mi fregate un po tutti.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> ...mi sa che ad incazzatura mi fregate un po tutti.


Tu sei una persona amabile,ma i NATI CORNUTI sono una brutta razza,spider è l'eccelenza dei cornuti,si sfoga qui,perchè a casa tace e becca corna....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ...mi sa che ad incazzatura mi fregate un po tutti.



auhauhauhauhauhauhauha


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Nicola, ben tornato...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauhauhauhauhauha


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Hai la più pallida idea di che opinione si fa di sto posto?
Un neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola, ben tornato...


Ciao mic, ciao a tutti. Scusa mic, ma mic sta x michele????


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauhauhauhauhauha


..zzo ridi?


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Hai la più pallida idea di che opinione si fa di sto posto?
> Un neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti un neofita potrebbe spaventarsi .... già un neofita!

Ma io nel vecchio forum chi ero?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao mic, ciao a tutti. Scusa mic, ma mic sta x michele????


nooooooooo, che dici?


ebbene si, cavolo. :angelo:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ...mi sa che ad incazzatura mi fregate un po tutti.


E no ciccio cominciamo a fare dei distinguo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> In effetti un neofita potrebbe spaventarsi .... già un neofita!
> 
> Ma io nel vecchio forum chi ero?


Che ne so io?
Mica sono il mago oscuro no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> nooooooooo, che dici?
> 
> 
> ebbene si, cavolo. :angelo:


BASTARDO!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Hai la più pallida idea di che opinione si fa di sto posto?
> Un neofita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



auahhahaaah e pensa te appena diventa vecchio e capisce meglio. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E no ciccio cominciamo a fare dei distinguo :smile:



quoto


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*E dai..*



nicola ha detto:


> BASTARDO!!!!


 C'è pure un arcangelo che si chiama come me....sai, quello con la spada fiammeggiante, cacciata dall'Eden, chiusura dei cancelli dello stesso...
una cosa così, insomma.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ora,*

Come va oggi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhahaaah e pensa te appena diventa vecchio e capisce meglio. :carneval:


Dirà....
Ma allora ditelo no?

E io che pensavo di trovare le risposte giuste per la mia situazione....

Dal ghota dei saggi
del saper vivere....

La vita degli altri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ..zzo ridi?



...zzo vuoi tu..! :incazzato::calcio: vuoi litigare? eh? per le corna di belzebù! ( minchia cornuto pure lui fu..!) se ti acchiappo ti.. ti.... ti... 


Offro le stigghiola..!


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> BASTARDO!!!!


OMMADONNINASANTA....
Nicola non è che hai TROVATO il tuo EX AMICO
e EX AMANTE .....si chiama MICHELE?

Ecco anche QUESTO NATALE ROVINATO!


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...zzo vuoi tu..! :incazzato::calcio: vuoi litigare? eh? per le corna di belzebù! ( minchia cornuto pure lui fu..!) se ti acchiappo ti.. ti.... ti...
> 
> 
> Offro le *stigghiola*..!


echecazzoè?? Ho notato che ieri pom non hai postato nemmeno un beneamato cazzo .... fatto benissimo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dirà....
> Ma allora ditelo no?
> 
> E io che pensavo di trovare le risposte giuste per la mia situazione....
> ...



Ma dai che le risposte oltre che averle già le troverà anche. Ha ed avrà spunti in più su cui riflettere, saranno però spunti e riflessioni solo su se stesso e non sulla persona che ama. Onde per cui, maturità ( si spera) per se stesso da trasmettere ripetutamente e instancabilmente, parlando. 


Eh si,, solo su se stesso, perchè l'altro/a solo lui la conosce, oltre il conoscere solo lui tutto lo scenario..


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> echecazzoè?? Ho notato che ieri pom non hai postato nemmeno un beneamato cazzo .... fatto benissimo



 denghiù...


Sono budella di capretto cucinate alla brace. Le migliori si mangiano nelle bancarelle più sporche sozze che ci possano essere..! 

Solo per veri masculi..!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> OMMADONNINASANTA....
> Nicola non è che hai TROVATO il tuo EX AMICO
> e EX AMANTE .....si chiama MICHELE?
> 
> Ecco anche QUESTO NATALE ROVINATO!


Te...sei troppo furbetta....
Daniela con la figa bela...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dai che le risposte oltre che averle già le troverà anche. Ha ed avrà spunti in più su cui riflettere, saranno però spunti e riflessioni solo su se stesso e non sulla persona che ama. Onde per cui, maturità ( si spera) per se stesso da trasmettere ripetutamente e instancabilmente, parlando.
> 
> 
> Eh si,, solo su se stesso, perchè l'altro/a solo lui la conosce, oltre il conoscere solo lui tutto lo scenario..


Beh la tua firma di Pirandello basta e avanza no?

La metterei come premessa sotto il portale dell'infedeltà....

Ossia qui si ha l'opinione dell'uomo della piazza no?

Se tu vai in giro a dire mia moglie mi ha tradito
devi essere pronto a ricevere ogni tipo di risposta....

Sai Ultimo quando uno mi dice mia moglie mi ha tradito
Io subito corro ai ripari e dico....

Ah io non c'entro niente, ah a sto giro non sono stato io...

Temo sempre il peggio....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh la tua firma di Pirandello basta e avanza no?
> 
> La metterei come premessa sotto il portale dell'infedeltà....
> 
> ...



Si:up: 

Sul finale che hai scritto invece ti rispondo così: ci vogliono anni per riuscire a comprendere quello che hai scritto, chi lo legge così per come tu lo hai scritto ti darebbe uno schiaffo, senza purtroppo riuscire a comprendere la grande maturità e stabilità personale che si ha nel riuscire a comprendere veramente e far suo quello che hai scritto e che di fondo esprime sicurezza stima e forte personalità di se stessi. Noi per gli altri, ma noi in primis


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te...sei troppo furbetta....
> Daniela con la figa bela...


Caro coNTE con un calcio vuol finire sul moNTE?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Caro coNTE con un calcio vuol finire sul moNTE?


Non maltrattarmi dai...
Si sul monte di Venere....


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Come va oggi?


oggi mi state facendo ridere un po...


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei una persona amabile,ma i NATI CORNUTI sono una brutta razza,spider è l'eccelenza dei cornuti,si sfoga qui,perchè a casa tace e becca corna....


E dopo solo un post la coerenza si palesa. ma il post sopra non te ne fregava nulla dellavita privata? Bell‘ipocritone mio!!!


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2013)

Nonostante la dicitura "utente affezionato" io mi sento più neofita. E oltre a non capire molto le dinamiche che hanno fatto saltare le sinapsi a qualche utente c'ho un po' di paura 
Mi ero registrata tempo fa ed ero arrivata cercando in rete cose sulla sigaretta elettronica. Sono arrivata a Tebe, che mi ha divertita non poco. Molti altri poi mi hanno incantata. Poi ho preso strizza per una discussione di asparagi. Anzi, ora vado subito a controllare il mio 3D.
Scherzi a parte.
Ci state andando pesante.
Avete motivi personali che i neofiti non possono conoscere o è solo furore ideologico?
Perché mi sembrate un po' grandini per queste cose.
Poi è vero che una comunità virtuale può assumere un grande valore in certi momenti della vita.
Si tende ad investire emotivamente più del dovuto.
Tutto molto umano.
Però si perde così la ragion d'essere della comunità virtuale: un luogo dove si confrontano le idee più che le persone. Si perde quel minimo vantaggio di obiettività che c'è nell'esporre se stessi a chi non ha un legame con noi. Poi il legame si crea, ed è bello che accada. Però se ci si deve detestare, non ci sono abbastanza zecche tutti i giorni? Non ci sono nel quotidiano occasioni per mandare affanculo? È molto più soddisfacente, se fatto a proposito.


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non maltrattarmi dai...
> Si sul monte di Venere....


Vedi...ti faccio da SPALLA..la tua risposta era già scritta:
figa...conte ....conte ....monte....monte ...montedi Venere
mortedi Venere ...figa.

è un circuito CHIUSO:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo convenire con un coglione dopo aver convenuto con fedifrago e persa.Allora il tuo è un vizio o sei coglione pure tu,o tutte e due le cose....!


D‘altronde per rapportarsi con te bisogna essere come te. per cui...ci facciamo  buona compagnia io e te....solo che uo devo coartare ciò. che sono.tu lo sei così ...nature:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Vedi...ti faccio da SPALLA..la tua risposta era già scritta:
> figa...conte ....conte ....monte....monte ...montedi Venere
> mortedi Venere ...figa.
> 
> è un circuito CHIUSO:rotfl::rotfl:


Del resto...
Lassa pur che el mondo diga....
che....

E se lavora e se sfadiga
per el pan...e la....


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> OMMADONNINASANTA....
> Nicola non è che hai TROVATO il tuo EX AMICO
> e EX AMANTE .....si chiama MICHELE?
> 
> Ecco anche QUESTO NATALE ROVINATO!


eheheeh lo era gia mia cara


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> oggi mi state facendo ridere un po...


Come un pò e basta guarda che c'è gente che si offende x molto meno... Scrivi mi fate catapultsre dalle risate


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come un pò e basta guarda che c'è gente che si offende x molto meno... Scrivi mi fate catapultsre dalle risate


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:così almeno non mi prendo da qualche utente altri epiteti strani!!:smile:


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*

Ma ti sei letto tutti gli interventi da ieri che te ne sei andato ad ora?
che coraggio...


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ma ti sei letto tutti gli interventi da ieri che te ne sei andato ad ora?
> che coraggio...


li leggo la mattina quando arrivo in ufficio ma ieri pomeriggio vi ho trovati troppo incazzosi e schierati chi da un lato chi dall'altro. Ciao Michele


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ma ti sei letto tutti gli interventi da ieri che te ne sei andato ad ora?
> che coraggio...



Bella la tua firma.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> li leggo la mattina quando arrivo in ufficio ma ieri pomeriggio vi ho trovati troppo incazzosi e schierati chi da un lato che dall'altro. Ciao Michele


 Cose che capitano, ma non è nulla di che. Solo che a volte si perde di vista il filo conduttore e si parte con voli pindarici, che finiscono su Marte.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre perchè io ti ho provocato


Èuna nuova regola inventata da te al momento? Si può dire ciò che si pwnsa su qualcuno solo se provocati? Non mi hai provocato ma se penso che tu e u toui amichetti dovreste stare zitti invece che sparare sugli altri quando site la creme de la merde te lo ribadisco. Caso mai non fosse chiari. altro?


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto...
> Lassa pur che el mondo diga....
> che....
> 
> ...


e la...e la ....ma Conte non mi aiuti...non riesco ad indovinare LA PAROLA MANCANTE...

a si...adesso ho  capito...CONTE-MONTE-MONTEDIVENERE-MONTEDIVENERE-FIGA..


.......LA PAROLA E' ..FI..GA!


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bella la tua firma.


grazie.
Trovata da poco su di un testo, citazione di un maestro  Chan ad un suo allievo. Purtroppo, e per fortuna, vera.


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> eheheeh lo era gia mia cara


Ma dai tessssoro ...accantona i brutti pensieri....
anche io son CORNUTAfresca-fresca da ottobre..
soffro si...ma mica mi faccio rovinare le feste
....il problema non è NOSTRO ma LORO...
passeranno le feste del Santo Natale
con NOI?...e il natale del prossimo anno? e quello ancora?
Li degneremo del NOSTRO GRANDE AMORE INCONDIZIONATO?
....ma dai tesssssoro...vivi bene questi momenti..
scaccia i brutti pensieri.


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma dai tessssoro ...accantona i brutti pensieri....
> anche io son CORNUTAfresca-fresca da ottobre..
> soffro si...ma mica mi faccio rovinare le feste
> ....il problema non è NOSTRO ma LORO...
> ...


massiiiiii Danie' , da noi si dice, vaffanculo alla razza loro...eheehe Buon Natale a te.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma dai tessssoro ...accantona i brutti pensieri....
> anche io son CORNUTAfresca-fresca da ottobre..
> soffro si...ma mica mi faccio rovinare le feste
> ....il problema non è NOSTRO ma LORO...
> ...


E come disse la Daniela...
Di casa...detta il quadro antico...

Che i mariti stiano attenti a non infilarsi in un tunnel
al fondo del quale non trovino la moglie che regala 
a loro un sonoro vaffanculo...

Sai ride come una pazza...
Le ho regalato un quadro con la sua foto ingrandita di quando aveva 18 anni
con la targhetta sotto: " Il mio piccolo mondo antico!"

Sai no il libro di Fogazzaro....

E l'ho cambiato con il quadretto dell'anno scorso
dove sotto alla foto di lei avevo scritto: Conte Bellico: La mia prigione!

La mia prigione dalle sbarre fiancose...

Lei dice
Che me frega delle corna?
Son de gomma
L'importante è che stia bene io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ...mi sa che ad incazzatura mi fregate un po tutti.


Vedi come ci si riduce poi? Il rancore sordo è una china in cui si ruzzola giù in un attimo... e poi è un casino tornare indietro.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi come ci si riduce poi? Il rancore sordo è una china in cui si ruzzola giù in un attimo... e poi è un casino tornare indietro.


Infatti Nicò. A primo acchitto potrebbe non sembrare, ma nelle ultime pagine hai un sacco di esempi lampanti su cosa NON fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi come ci si riduce poi? Il rancore sordo è una china in cui si ruzzola giù in un attimo... e poi è un casino tornare indietro.


Vero... Diventa una "gabbia mentale"  o peggio una "zona di comfort"  farlocca


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti Nicò. A primo acchitto potrebbe non sembrare, ma nelle ultime pagine hai un sacco di esempi lampanti su cosa NON fare.



Ciao Tuba,

in pace ... 

non ho capito, questi esempi cosa hanno dimostrato, COSA non fare?

non ho capito nulla ... neanché cosa intendevono d'avvero questi utenti ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Èuna nuova regola inventata da te al momento? Si può dire ciò che si pwnsa su qualcuno solo se provocati? Non mi hai provocato ma se penso che tu e u toui amichetti dovreste stare zitti invece che sparare sugli altri quando site la creme de la merde te lo ribadisco. Caso mai non fosse chiari. altro?


No assolutamente. 
Tu puoi dire ciò che pensi sempre e comunque
Ma, quando viene contestato il tuo modo di offendere gli altri qualcuno ha detto che, pur non giustificandoti, capisce che se sei provocato reagisci anche in modo pensante.
Mi domandavo in che modo ti ho provocato per leggere certe cose di me

Dopodichè puoi dirmi dove ho sparato su altri utenti, perchè non essendomene accorta posso alemno scusarmi
Per quel che riguarda Nicola, ho ampiamente parlato con lui anche in mp. Dandogli il mio punto di vista e sperando di essergli di aiuto.
Credo che abbia apprezzato.


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente.
> Tu puoi dire ciò che pensi sempre e comunque
> Ma, quando viene contestato il tuo modo di offendere gli altri qualcuno ha detto che, pur non giustificandoti, capisce che se sei provocato reagisci anche in modo pensante.
> Mi domandavo in che modo ti ho provocato per leggere certe cose di me
> ...


certo che ho apprezzato, ma credo non si riferisse a ciò k hai scritto nei miei confronti...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che ho apprezzato, ma credo non si riferisse a ciò k hai scritto nei miei confronti...


e nei confronti di chi?


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e nei confronti di chi?


beh cara, mica posso leggere tutte le cose che si dicono. Non so verso chi ma non era a me che si riferiva e se così fosse si è sbagliato.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> in pace ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne, mi riferivo più che altro alle parole di Sbriciolata.

Cosa non fare ? Farsi alimentare dalla rabbia e dal risentimento. 

All'inizio questi sentimenti vanno bene, ti servono e sono buoni. Ma ogni cosa ha il suo tempo, prima o poi la rabbia deve lasciare il posto a qualcos'altro. 

Cosa non fare ? Alimentarsi di rabbia per sempre, perchè poi la stessa ti mangia da dentro. E finisci ridotto come Spider. Un uomo (?) annullato.


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, mi riferivo più che altro alle parole di Sbriciolata.
> 
> Cosa non fare ? Farsi alimentare dalla rabbia e dal risentimento.
> 
> ...


Daje...


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, mi riferivo più che altro alle parole di Sbriciolata.
> 
> Cosa non fare ? Farsi alimentare dalla rabbia e dal risentimento.
> 
> ...


 A cosa?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> A cosa?


Raziocinio ? 
Strategia ? 
Consapevolezza ? 
Predisposizione o chiusura totale all'ascolto o al dialogo ? 
Varie ed eventuali ? 

Bho. Non esiste la ricetta, e sopratutto quello che magari funziona per me potrebbe non funzionare per altri. 

L'unica cosa certa è che la rabbia e l'odio sono sentimenti molto forti, si corre il rischio di diventarne dipendenti, e come ogni dipendenza, ti consumano.

All'inizio sono, a mio avviso, molto funzionali, servono, ma, come già detto, ogni cosa deve avere il suo tempo.


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

scusate mi spiegate cosa è la nuova reputazione dei messaggi che arrivano in privato?? come si fa e a che serve?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Raziocinio ?
> Strategia ?
> Consapevolezza ?
> Predisposizione o chiusura totale all'ascolto o al dialogo ?
> ...


rabbia ed odio, funzionali a che cosa? A cosa servono?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> scusate mi spiegate cosa è la nuova reputazione dei messaggi che arrivano in privato?? come si fa e a che serve?


Se leggi un post che ti piace, puoi approvarlo, (verde - smeraldo), se invece non ti piace puoi disapprovarlo (rosso - rubino). Approvazioni e disapprovazioni, aggiungono e tolgono reputazione all'utente che le riceve e possono sortire effetti secondari: ad esempio un post con molte disapprovazioni può sparire. E' una sorta di automoderazione.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> scusate mi spiegate cosa è la nuova reputazione dei messaggi che arrivano in privato?? come si fa e a che serve?


Se non ho capito male, si apprezza, o non si apprezza ciò che scrivi in un determinato momento.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> scusate mi spiegate cosa è la nuova reputazione dei messaggi che arrivano in privato?? come si fa e a che serve?


In fondo a ogni post sulla sinistra c'è un asterisco. 
Se lo clicchi puoi approvare o disapprovare i post
Se un post viene disapprovato troppe volte o a seconda degli utenti che lo fanno viene cancellato


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se leggi un post che ti piace, puoi approvarlo, (verde - smeraldo), se invece non ti piace puoi disapprovarlo (rosso - rubino). Approvazioni e disapprovazioni, aggiungono e tolgono reputazione all'utente che le riceve e possono sortire effetti secondari: ad esempio un post con molte disapprovazioni può sparire. E' una sorta di automoderazione.


ok ma se questo tuo mess mi piace dove sono le icone che me lo fanno approvare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se leggi un post che ti piace, puoi approvarlo, (verde - smeraldo), se invece non ti piace puoi disapprovarlo (rosso - rubino). Approvazioni e disapprovazioni, aggiungono e tolgono reputazione all'utente che le riceve e possono sortire effetti secondari: ad esempio un post con molte disapprovazioni può sparire. E' una sorta di automoderazione.


Ecco ora dici che ho copiato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ok ma se questo tuo mess mi piace dove sono le icone che me lo fanno approvare?


Leggi me :festa:


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In fondo a ogni post sulla sinistra c'è un asterisco.
> Se lo clicchi puoi approvare o disapprovare i post
> Se un post viene disapprovato troppe volte o a seconda degli utenti che lo fanno viene cancellato


ahh ok ok visto grazie


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> rabbia ed odio, funzionali a che cosa? A cosa servono?


A tenerti in piedi e tutto insieme quando invece vorresti sparire e sprofondare da qualche parte ? 

Non giriamoci intorno, quando ci fanno un torto, grande o piccolo che sia, l'impulso è (quasi) sempre quello di........incazzarsi. Magari per il lasso di tempo di pochi secondi, o per una giornata, o per quanto ti serve.

E' un istinto naturale, e se qualcosa è naturale, per me è anche.....FUNZIONALE.

Diventa deleterio se rimane la nostra unica forma di sostentamento.


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A tenerti in piedi e tutto insieme quando invece vorresti sparire e sprofondare da qualche parte ?
> 
> Non giriamoci intorno, quando ci fanno un torto, grande o piccolo che sia, l'impulso è (quasi) sempre quello di........incazzarsi. Magari per il lasso di tempo di pochi secondi, o per una giornata, o per quanto ti serve.
> 
> ...


infatti io stanotte per non incazzarmi ancora ho preferito dormire sul divano.


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> rabbia ed odio, funzionali a che cosa? A cosa servono?


Ad andare avanti .... poi sappiamo che c'è un tempo per tutto :smile:

*1* Per ogni cosa c'è il suo momento, il suo tempo per ogni faccenda sotto il cielo.
*2* C'è un tempo per nascere e un tempo per morire,
un tempo per piantare e un tempo per sradicare le piante.
*3* Un tempo per uccidere e un tempo per guarire,
un tempo per demolire e un tempo per costruire.
*4* Un tempo per piangere e un tempo per ridere,
un tempo per gemere e un tempo per ballare.
*5* Un tempo per gettare sassi e un tempo per raccoglierli,
un tempo per abbracciare e un tempo per astenersi dagli abbracci.
*6* Un tempo per cercare e un tempo per perdere,
un tempo per serbare e un tempo per buttar via.
*7* Un tempo per stracciare e un tempo per cucire,
un tempo per tacere e un tempo per parlare.
*8* Un tempo per amare e un tempo per odiare,
un tempo per la guerra e un tempo per la pace.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ad andare avanti .... poi sappiamo che c'è un tempo per tutto :smile:
> 
> *1* Per ogni cosa c'è il suo momento, il suo tempo per ogni faccenda sotto il cielo.
> *2* C'è un tempo per nascere e un tempo per morire,
> ...


Ecclesiaste 3...


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A tenerti in piedi e tutto insieme quando invece vorresti sparire e sprofondare da qualche parte ?
> 
> Non giriamoci intorno, quando ci fanno un torto, grande o piccolo che sia, l'impulso è (quasi) sempre quello di........incazzarsi. Magari per il lasso di tempo di pochi secondi, o per una giornata, o per quanto ti serve.
> 
> ...


Ciò che nel' uomo è una reazione istintualità a ciò che di negativo glia sta accadendo scatta nei primi 4 secondi da che accade. Il resto è ragionato. Allora, a mente fredda, perché rabbia, e poi addirittura odio, se questo non ti porta un qualcosa di positivo?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Bella citazione*



wolf ha detto:


> Ad andare avanti .... poi sappiamo che c'è un tempo per tutto :smile:
> 
> *1* Per ogni cosa c'è il suo momento, il suo tempo per ogni faccenda sotto il cielo.
> *2* C'è un tempo per nascere e un tempo per morire,
> ...


lo chiamavano trinità....:smile:


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecclesiaste 3...


Sapevo che avresti capito al volo :smile:


----------



## zanna (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> lo chiamavano trinità....:smile:


Anche ....


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, mi riferivo più che altro alle parole di Sbriciolata.
> 
> Cosa non fare ? Farsi alimentare dalla rabbia e dal risentimento.
> 
> ...



Ciao Tuba,


OK ... scusa, può sembrare una domanda scema, lo so. 
ma immedesimarmi in una rabbia che si prolunga, non ci riesco. 
le mie rabbia durano massimo due o tre giorni, su cose gravi,
ma pur sempre del quotidiano ... 

alla scoperta ... ho avuto per ca. 10 giorni una lucidità mentale 
da spavento ... come quando ho avuto un incidente con il gas. 
una cosa, che se non fosse per il perché, da invidia ... da ricercare!
cappero, quel unico aspetto era da "spazio" ... 
a livello interiore ... nulla. non sono stata capace a provare nulla. 

ok ... capito ... più o meno ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ciò che nel' uomo è una reazione istintualità a ciò che di negativo glia sta accadendo scatta nei primi 4 secondi da che accade. Il resto è ragionato. Allora, a mente fredda, perché rabbia, e poi addirittura odio, se questo non ti porta un qualcosa di positivo?


Lo dici tu che non porta a niente di positivo. Nel breve / brevissimo periodo mi tiene insieme. Mi consente di andare avanti.

Il ragionamento è qualcosa che non può essere immediato.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che non porta a niente di positivo. Nel breve / brevissimo periodo mi tiene insieme. Mi consente di andare avanti.
> 
> Il ragionamento è qualcosa che non può essere immediato.




Ma nemmeno cambiato o imposto.
Ognuno si tiene insoeme come puo


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno cambiato o imposto.
> Ognuno si tiene insoeme come puo


Sicuro, come ho già più volte espresso, ognuno di noi ha i propri tempi, le proprie reazioni, i propri modi di sfogarsi.

Solo che io di gente pronta porgere l'altra guancia ne ho conosciuta poca, forse nessuna.

Ad azione corrisponde reazione, e, a meno che tu di nome non faccia Gandhi e di cognome San Francesco, all'azione schiaffo corrisponde sempre la reazione: Mo te gonfio. 

Che poi siamo anche e sopratutto ragionamento oltre che istinto, è pacifico e quindi ci fermiamo e ragioniamo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sicuro, come ho già più volte espresso, ognuno di noi ha i propri tempi, le proprie reazioni, i propri modi di sfogarsi.
> 
> Solo che io di gente pronta porgere l'altra guancia ne ho conosciuta poca, forse nessuna.
> 
> ...



Io porgo la guancia....ma solo perche sono pigra...
Senno vedi...usavo le mie doti da wrestler...anzi diva...
Altro che mo te gonfio....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io porgo la guancia....ma solo perche sono pigra...
> Senno vedi...usavo le mie doti da wrestler...anzi diva...
> Altro che mo te gonfio....


Tipo Torrie Wilson ?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tipo Torrie Wilson ?


Nahhh piu stephanie mac mahon....piu cattiva...
E con un cazzutissimo marito


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che non porta a niente di positivo. Nel breve / brevissimo periodo mi tiene insieme. Mi consente di andare avanti.
> 
> Il ragionamento è qualcosa che non può essere immediato.


Ciao Tuba,

non è così. perché non sono una marziana ... :mrgreen: ... 

dipende tantissimo dal retroscena e dal tipo di persona che sei. 
quando hai imparato sin da piccola, che puoi contare solo su di te e sulle tue forze ...
e ti ritrovi in una situazione tale, da un momento all'altro e sai, che hai anche delle responsabilità ...

sei solo cervello ... ma proprio alla massima potenza ... in sé, una cosa molto affascinante,
ma a punto ... l'unica cosa che avevo in mente ... era, salviamo il salvabile in primis 
per mia figlia e per me ... MA TUTTO! In quei giorni ... tanti affari burocratici ecc. ho messo in ordine,
altro che ... con le sballature di sentimenti e quant'altro, non mangi! scusate.

ma stando sola ... senza famiglia e all'estero ... forse si scatta diversamente ... non lo so. 

sienne


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> non è così. perché non sono una marziana ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


Non sempre è come dici tu. Io ad esempio sono una persona pacata, uno di cui fidarsi a vista, riflessivo e infatti mi son sorpreso delle parole e dagli atteggiamenti di rabbia cieca  che ho verso lei.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> scusate mi spiegate cosa è la nuova reputazione dei messaggi che arrivano in privato?? come si fa e a che serve?


a nulla nicola, a nulla.
puoi capire se uno sta a soffrire per un tradimento e può preoccuparsi di un punto positivo o negativo.
lascia stare


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ad andare avanti .... poi sappiamo che c'è un tempo per tutto :smile:
> 
> *1* Per ogni cosa c'è il suo momento, il suo tempo per ogni faccenda sotto il cielo.
> *2* C'è un tempo per nascere e un tempo per morire,
> ...


Il mio testo sacro preferito !


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Non sempre è come dici tu. Io ad esempio sono una persona pacata, uno di cui fidarsi a vista, riflessivo e infatti mi son sorpreso delle parole e dagli atteggiamenti di rabbia cieca  che ho verso lei.


Questo perchè, secondo te?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Non sempre è come dici tu. Io ad esempio sono una persona pacata, uno di cui fidarsi ciecamente, riflessivo e infatti mi son sorpreso delle parole e dagli atteggiamenti di rabbia cieca  che ho verso lei.



Ciao Nicola,

era in risposta alla frase: _"Il ragionamento è qualcosa che non può essere immediato." _

Come persona sono molto tranquilla, cioè ... ce ne vuole per farmi arrabbiare. 
Ma molto realistica. E quando ho letto tutte quelle Mail (lui ha lasciato la sua posta elettronica aperta, sul mio portatile) ... credimi, i neuroni si sono solo concentrati ... come salvare mia figlia e me ... 
Scusa, non riporto tutto ... ma non ho una bella storia ... credimi. 
Ma ... vedendo poi lui ... mi ha fatto veramente male vederlo così. 
Perciò, ho fatto due passi indietro e ho tentato con lui a riparare ... 
Fredda non sono ... 

sienne


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*No,*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecclesiaste 3...


Hanno copiato dal film.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che non porta a niente di positivo. Nel breve / brevissimo periodo mi tiene insieme. Mi consente di andare avanti.
> 
> Il ragionamento è qualcosa che non può essere immediato.


puoi farmi un esempio?


----------



## nicola (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Questo perchè, secondo te?


perchè penso che se la meriti tutta la mia incazzatura Michè..e anche perchè esce da sola. 
A domani, torno da lei...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> puoi farmi un esempio?


Ce lo stà dicendo Nicola nei suoi post. Lui di solito riflessivo e pacato, in questo momento è in preda all'ira e alla rabbia. E' il suo essere che risponde, è ogni cellula del suo corpo che risponde a determinati stimoli. Io credo che se un organismo risponde in un certo modo è_ perchè ha bisogno di farlo. _Dato che poi siamo organismi complessi e certi istinti li dominiamo, andiamo a dormire sul divano anzichè prendere a sberle chiunque ci si para davanti.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*capisco*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ce lo stà dicendo Nicola nei suoi post. Lui di solito riflessivo e pacato, in questo momento è in preda all'ira e alla rabbia. E' il suo essere che risponde, è ogni cellula del suo corpo che risponde a determinati stimoli. Io credo che se un organismo risponde in un certo modo è_ perchè ha bisogno di farlo. _Dato che poi siamo organismi complessi e certi istinti li dominiamo, andiamo a dormire sul divano anzichè prendere a sberle chiunque ci si para davanti.


ma mi chiedo: un animale, sano non risponde mai con la rabbia...ed allora, coma mai gli uomini si?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Non sempre è come dici tu. Io ad esempio sono una persona pacata, uno di cui fidarsi a vista, riflessivo e infatti mi son sorpreso delle parole e dagli atteggiamenti di rabbia cieca che ho verso lei.


Io ho sempre temuto l'ira dei mansueti, è terribile.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perchè penso che se la meriti tutta la mia incazzatura Michè..e anche perchè esce da sola.
> A domani, torno da lei...


Ciao, a domani.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Sai,*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho sempre temuto l'ira dei mansueti, è terribile.


Una volta qualcuno disse qualcosa tipo "Dio ci salvi dall'ira dei Giusti"....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ma mi chiedo:*un animale, sano non risponde mai con la rabbia*...ed allora, coma mai gli uomini si?


Sicura di questo ? In genere l'animale ferito e ancora in vita e mille volte più pericoloso di un animale sano.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sicura di questo ? In genere l'animale ferito e ancora in vita e mille volte più pericoloso di un animale sano.


Concordo. Dominato dalla paura. Si difende attacando perchè non può scappare. Noi siamo in parte diversi.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Concordo. Dominato dalla paura. Si difende attacando perchè non può scappare. Noi siamo in parte diversi.


E per fortuna, altrimenti sai che ecatombe 

In sostanza quello che sostengo è che certi istinti non debbano essere repressi perchè se escono fuori vuol dire che a qualcosa sono utili; vanno però incanalati, gestiti, e pian piano spariranno da soli......

La tragedia vera è quando.........li coltivi e li alimenti perchè altro non hai.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Vero,*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E per fortuna, altrimenti sai che ecatombe
> 
> In sostanza quello che sostengo è che certi istinti non debbano essere repressi perchè se escono fuori vuol dire che a qualcosa sono utili; vanno però incanalati, gestiti, e pian piano spariranno da soli......
> 
> La tragedia vera è quando.........li coltivi e li alimenti perchè altro non hai.


concordo con te. Ma tu misuri la rabbia come un istinto, mentre io la vedo come uno stato mentale, un'emozione o un sentimento.
Hai ragione quando dici che nel momento in cui si attiva deve avere il suo tempo per decadere, ma come stato mentale dovremmo imparare a gestirlo noi, fino al livello di non farci più guidare da lui...


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecclesiaste 3...


Che figo il Conte!


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Opinione..*



danielacala ha detto:


> Che figo il Conte!


... Non corretta...sei di parte.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Alex*



mic ha detto:


> ... Non corretta...sei di parte.


Alex abbiamo litigato due anni,può bastare no?a me interessa solo la vita privata di quell'incommensurabile coglione del conte che ha molto a cuore le sorti del forum,così a cuore che in mp combina disastri che non ti dico.....!Vuoi difendere spider?fa pure ma guarda che è sto cornutazzo che è venuto a rompermi le palle,io ho solo risposto!Ciao nè!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> concordo con te. Ma tu misuri la rabbia come un istinto,* mentre io la vedo come uno stato mentale, un'emozione o un sentimento.
> *Hai ragione quando dici che nel momento in cui si attiva deve avere il suo tempo per decadere, ma come stato mentale dovremmo imparare a gestirlo noi, fino al livello di non farci più guidare da lui...


secondo me quello è rancore. Quella roba che ti resta dentro come un peso, quel non riuscire a mettere da parte...  mentre la rabbia per me è quella del momento.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Oscuro,*

Tutto bene?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so io?
> Mica sono il mago oscuro no?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sarai mago oscuro sei coglione sicuro!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Mic*



mic ha detto:


> Tutto bene?<img src="images/smilies/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" smilieid="256" class="inlineimg">


<br>
<br>


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



mic ha detto:


> Tutto bene?


Tutto bene!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex abbiamo litigato due anni,può bastare no?a me interessa solo la vita privata di quell'incommensurabile coglione del conte che ha molto a cuore le sorti del forum,così a cuore che in mp combina disastri che non ti dico.....!Vuoi difendere spider?fa pure ma guarda che è sto cornutazzo che è venuto a rompermi le palle,io ho solo risposto!Ciao nè!


Ma non ti stanchi mai delle solite stupide cagate?
Che esistono solo nella tua testa?
Che casso t'importa a te di me...
Che cosa ne guadagni non si sa...

Io dopo un po' ti mollo lì...
Perchè la minestra riscaldà non è bona....

Tu rivanghi rivanghi passati preistorici....

Ma che te frega?
Salutami Pulcinella e il suo segreto no?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me quello è rancore. Quella roba che ti resta dentro come un peso, quel non riuscire a mettere da parte...  mentre la rabbia per me è quella del momento.


Perchè secondo te lo è?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Mi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti stanchi mai delle solite stupide cagate?
> Che esistono solo nella tua testa?
> Che casso t'importa a te di me...
> Che cosa ne guadagni non si sa...
> ...


Mi stai sul cazzo.Per una serie di ragioni.Adesso sono io che non ti mollo,mettiti l'anima in pace.Ma che pensi di insultare in privato e fare il santo in chiaro?tanto quasi tutti abbiamo capito che razzo di uomo di merda che sei,e che pensi di essere a casa tua dove fai il cazzo che ti pare?a te non hanno insegnato neanche l'educazione insieme a tutto il resto...


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ma mi chiedo: un animale, sano non risponde mai con la rabbia...ed allora, coma mai gli uomini si?


Cosa? 
Dovresti vedere il mio  ROMEO(asino maschio) quando GILDA(la giulietta asina) 
esce in passeggiata senza di Lui....
inizia  a ragliare cosi' forte che il sindaco del paese vicino 
dice:ADESSO BASTA ....MANDATELO CON LEI IN PASSEGGIATA IL POVERINO.


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Una volta qualcuno disse qualcosa tipo "Dio ci salvi dall'ira dei Giusti"....


quoto:up:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti Nicò. A primo acchitto potrebbe non sembrare, ma nelle ultime pagine hai un sacco di esempi lampanti su cosa NON fare.


Esatto. ad esempio non giudicare le persone quandoci si accompagna a troie sposate e madri indegne


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ... Non corretta...sei di parte.


Perche' serei di parte?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*



danielacala ha detto:


> quoto:up:


Il problema è trovare un Giusto, quelli della tradizione ebraica però....


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Peretteo ha detto:


> Esatto. ad esempio non giudicare le persone quandoci si accompagna a troie sposate e madri indegne


Ma lascia stare,parlami di frodo,mi interessa di più.....!


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perche' serei di parte?


scusa, non sei filo-conte?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



mic ha detto:


> scusa, non sei filo-conte?


Si può essere filo conte se sei una persona normale?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex abbiamo litigato due anni,può bastare no?a me interessa solo la vita privata di quell'incommensurabile coglione del conte che ha molto a cuore le sorti del forum,così a cuore che in mp combina disastri che non ti dico.....!Vuoi difendere spider?fa pure ma guarda che è sto cornutazzo che è venuto a rompermi le palle,io ho solo risposto!Ciao nè!


Io non difendo nessuno. per qyanti mi riguarda puoi prendere a parolacce e a sputazzate in faccia spider i giorni pari e pure dispari. compresi gli annibisestili. detto questo ha ragione. delle merde di persone come alcune dovrebbero solo andare a nascondersu inin letamaio. altro che rompere il cazzo con i loro pseudo pensieri profondi. l‘avessi scritto tu e nonspider per me noncambia nulla. potete tranquillamente ammazzarvi che la mia vita scorrerà serena e felice in uguale maniera


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare un Giusto, quelli della tradizione ebraica però....


RIQUOTO :up::up:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente.
> Tu puoi dire ciò che pensi sempre e comunque
> Ma, quando viene contestato il tuo modo di offendere gli altri qualcuno ha detto che, pur non giustificandoti, capisce che se sei provocato reagisci anche in modo pensante.
> Mi domandavo in che modo ti ho provocato per leggere certe cose di me
> ...


Santa subito!!!!
Mo va cagher! Ahahah


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Normale?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si può essere filo conte se sei una persona normale?


Qua dentro? 
Dove?
:canna:Eccolo....


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> scusa, non sei filo-conte?


Veramente io in questo FORUM sono:

filo-conte  :rotfl:     e      filo- oscuro :rotfl:

ma mi hanno detto che le due cose in me non possono COESISTERE 

quindi o vado in psicoanalisi o decido DALLE RISPOSTE che forniscono

l'UNICO...FILO   da seguire...per ora mi piacciono ENTRAMBI


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Già,*



danielacala ha detto:


> Veramente io in questo FORUM sono:
> 
> filo-conte  :rotfl:     e      filo- oscuro :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Quasi due facce della stessa medaglia...ma non dirglielo, che poi si incazzano anche con te....
sono permalosi.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai sul cazzo.Per una serie di ragioni.Adesso sono io che non ti mollo,mettiti l'anima in pace.Ma che pensi di insultare in privato e fare il santo in chiaro?tanto quasi tutti abbiamo capito che razzo di uomo di merda che sei,e che pensi di essere a casa tua dove fai il cazzo che ti pare?a te non hanno insegnato neanche l'educazione insieme a tutto il resto...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ok continua la sceneggiata napoletana allora...

Io vado a suonare l'organo
Prima do una lustratina al quadro antico..

E faccio pure una lacrimuccia....

Povera donna mia che non sai chi hai sposato
Che cosa hai sposato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Quasi due facce della stessa medaglia...ma non dirglielo, che poi si incazzano anche con te....
> sono permalosi.:up:


no no .. ci mancherebbe ...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ok continua la sceneggiata napoletana allora...
> 
> Io vado a suonare l'organo
> ...



Ciao Cornelius...lo sai che non mi devi toccare il Sud.....vuoi che ti lanci l'anatema del fagiano innamorato???


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Quasi due facce della stessa medaglia...ma non dirglielo, che poi si incazzano anche con te....
> sono permalosi.:up:


La medaglia è l'Italia
Io rappresento il nord!
Lui il sud.

Io nordico
lui sudico.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cornelius...lo sai che non mi devi toccare il Sud.....vuoi che ti lanci l'anatema del fagiano innamorato???


Adottalo tu..
E mantienilo tu....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adottalo tu..
> E mantienilo tu....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



se potesse leggerti la iena lucana...ti farebbe a pezzi........


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se potesse leggerti la iena lucana...ti farebbe a pezzi........


la iena lucana è una che ve l'ha data.. alla quale non l'avete piu' restituita?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> la iena lucana è una che ve l'ha data.. alla quale non l'avete piu' restituita?



e'la mia croce e delizia........


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'la mia croce e delizia........


tipetto tosto la bambina 

pensavo fosse l'amichetta del conte.. e avevo quasi scelto Oscuro.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> tipetto tosto la bambina
> 
> pensavo fosse l'amichetta del conte.. e avevo quasi scelto Oscuro.


meglio Oscu...il Conte tra biancheto  e marlboro e'diventato oca morta.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ricordi la sua storia, capisci perchè ha sbroccato qui dentro. Ma un conto è sbroccare... un conto è comportarsi in modo indegno.
> *Che poi sia tu che Chiara avete le spalle larghe e capite sempre quando una parola acida vi viene rivolta 'di riflesso' e vi siete sempre comportati in modo intelligente e disponibile.*
> *La mia simpatia a entrambi.*



grazie sbriciolata, per questo post.
era da ieri che volevo scriverlo, ho trovato il tempo oggi
sì, ho le spalle larghe 

le persone, come vedi, si (s)qualificano da sole : a certi pezzi di merda basta allungare la corda, dare il tempo giusto e arrivano a impiccarsi senza l'aiuto di nessuno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Esatto. ad esempio non giudicare le persone quandoci si accompagna a troie sposate e madri indegne



sei un essere inutile


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meglio Oscu...il Conte tra biancheto  e marlboro e'diventato oca morta.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ossantocielo ...un uomo con solo VIZI:incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei un essere inutile


Non quotarlo che poi mi tocca leggerlo 

Allora, facciamo un pò di conti:

2 post io ieri sera.
2 post tu adesso
1 post farfalla

per un totale di 5 post di troppo.

Ne concediamo uno a Farfie per mettersi in paro, e poi basta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non quotarlo che poi mi tocca leggerlo
> 
> Allora, facciamo un pò di conti:
> 
> ...



condivido


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> condivido



cazzo.
pensavo fosse eretteo sotto mentite spoglie.


Ma eretteo?
Madonna come l ho letto l ultima volta...

scusa nicola per l ot


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare,parlami di frodo,mi interessa di più.....!


A me _mi _sei simpatico, è più forte di me


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gnurant..! scus de tut pur pa ne pa ne ne pa  dir la veritè..
> 
> Attansiun mentr guides.. sè periculoses assaj. posas le sellular e issi a travaglier, orevuare..! me raccumannes la pecuras al lupos..!





Peretteo ha detto:


> Strunzun sge vac a lavurar avec la metropliten accussì poss scriv cun le scellular. mic so scem sge


 Ma cosa vi siete fumati stamattina?
:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo.
> pensavo fosse eretteo sotto mentite spoglie.
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe, sei un mito 
Decine di pagine di insulti e cazzeggio e tu ti scusi per l'ot


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A me _mi _sei simpatico, è più forte di me


anche a me è simpatico..accetta un duello signorina?


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> anche a me è simpatico..accetta *un duello *signorina?


Per Oscuro? Mi sa che siamo in troppe


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

tutt est bien ce termin bien e le final dua etre a tarallucc e vin.
mais a eretté me raccomand ne pas faite lui alzar le gomit parce que il cominc ad appeler a mal parole all the people.
ad ogn mod je auspic la piece in the world


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Per Oscuro? Mi sa che siamo in troppe



 SIAMO PIU' DI DUE ?


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> SIAMO PIU' DI DUE ?


Ebbè. Tempo fa c'era il club delle amichette di Oscuro, fai un po' te. Io ne facevo parte. Bei tempi.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutt est bien ce termin bien e le final dua etre a tarallucc e vin.
> mais a eretté me raccomand ne pas faite lui alzar le gomit parce que il cominc ad appeler a mal parole all the people.
> ad ogn mod je auspic la piece in the world


Secondo me questo forum fa male


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me questo forum fa male


si tu ne sais pas le langues c'est clar chi tu  rosic.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tu ne sais pas le langues c'est clar chi tu  rosic.


Ti ghe rasun.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*A*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ok continua la sceneggiata napoletana allora...
> 
> Io vado a suonare l'organo
> ...


A giudicare da tutti i cazzi di mp che mi hai mandato,coglionazzo mio,quello da sceneggiata sei tu.....!Scrivile in chiaro certe cose no?hai una paura fottuta vero?Cazzi tuoi caro merdone!Vai a  suonare va...che forse è l'unica cosa che ti riesce bene fare,dai che fra un pò  ci conosciamo di persona...!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> meglio Oscu...il Conte tra biancheto  e marlboro e'diventato oca morta.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lascialo fare...lascialo fare....


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Ebbè. Tempo fa c'era il club delle amichette di Oscuro, fai un po' te. Io ne facevo parte. Bei tempi.


Sole...mi sei simpatica pure tu,ma non vorrei avere altri problemi con che sai tu....già devo prendere a calci in culo il conte,anche se fra un pò  ho finito....!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A giudicare da tutti i cazzi di mp che mi hai mandato,coglionazzo mio,quello da sceneggiata sei tu.....!Scrivile in chiaro certe cose no?hai una paura fottuta vero?Cazzi tuoi caro merdone!Vai a  suonare va...che forse è l'unica cosa che ti riesce bene fare,dai che fra un pò  ci conosciamo di persona...!



vi conoscerete??urca....vengo anch'io..tu porta il favoloso pane napoletano, e la bufala salernitana..io ci metto il sangiovese..e il Conte il Pinot.che ne dici?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare,parlami di frodo,mi interessa di più.....!


E chi cazzo sarebbe frodo?


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie sbriciolata, per questo post.
> era da ieri che volevo scriverlo, ho trovato il tempo oggi
> sì, ho le spalle larghe
> 
> le persone, come vedi, si (s)qualificano da sole : a certi pezzi di merda basta allungare la corda, dare il tempo giusto e arrivano a impiccarsi senza l'aiuto di nessuno.



ma anche il Tuba ha le spalle larghe per caso?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei un essere inutile


Per le troie come te sicuro. ed è un onore. troietta da due soldi. mi mancava chiamarti troietta da due soldi. lo ammetto:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ebbè. Tempo fa c'era il club delle amichette di Oscuro, fai un po' te. Io ne facevo parte. Bei tempi.


Il CLUB...anche per Oscuro...ma veramente?
Aiuto mi sta' venendo MAL DI TESTA
...staranno spuntando nuove CORNA
io la renna di Babbo Natale non la voglio mica fare ve.:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi come ci si riduce poi? Il rancore sordo è una china in cui si ruzzola giù in un attimo... e poi è un casino tornare indietro.


Era la stessa "morale" a cui ero arrivata io.
Credo che si debba scegliere quello che fa sentire in pace con se stessi.
Naturale che il serial killer starà bene in modo diverso dalla maggioranza.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche il Tuba ha le spalle larghe per caso?


No. solo il vuoto in mezzo alle orecchie


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche il Tuba ha le spalle larghe per caso?


Fanno ombra


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> E chi cazzo sarebbe frodo?


:up:
:up: 
giusto.. chi cazzo sarebbe FRODO?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Raziocinio ?
> Strategia ?
> Consapevolezza ?
> Predisposizione o chiusura totale all'ascolto o al dialogo ?
> ...


Infatti. Concordo totalmente.
Se non si segue quello che suggeriscono i sentimenti (senza violenza) si tradisce se stessi ed è un tradimento imperdonabile perché non ci si può lasciare.
Penso che ci possa essere chi per molte considerazioni decida di sopportare quel che non vorrebbe sopportare ma queste considerazioni devono essere coerenti con la propria scala di valori.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Ciò che nel' uomo è una reazione istintualità a ciò che di negativo glia sta accadendo scatta nei primi 4 secondi da che accade. Il resto è ragionato. Allora, a mente fredda, perché rabbia, e poi addirittura odio, se questo non ti porta un qualcosa di positivo?


Perché la mente non è fredda.
Se reprimi pensieri e rabbia, se eviti di scegliere coerentemente poi i pensieri ritornano e producono rabbia. Come brace sotto la cenere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Esatto. ad esempio non giudicare le persone quandoci si accompagna a troie sposate e madri indegne


Domanda non polemica e non retorica: quando invece come te, che oltre ad essere un subnormale ti accompagni ad una megera, che è stata moglie talmente proba e degna che il suo ex marito preferiva caricare mignotte, si è in diritto di giudicare le persone?


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il CLUB...anche per Oscuro...ma veramente?
> Aiuto mi sta' venendo MAL DI TESTA
> ...staranno spuntando nuove CORNA
> io la renna di Babbo Natale non la voglio mica fare ve.:incazzato:


:rotfl:

Vabbè dai, ti lascio il mio posto e torno da Ultimo che almeno mi caga


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meglio Oscu...il Conte tra biancheto  e marlboro e'diventato oca morta.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già sai...
Bacco
Tabacco 
e Venere...

Ma l'hai sentita?

Ma quale amichetta....

Fosse solo una...

Non sa il grido...
Stringiamoci al Conte siam pronte alla morte...


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Domanda non polemica e non retorica: quando invece come te, che oltre ad essere un subnormale ti accompagni ad una megera, che è stata moglie talmente proba e degna che il suo ex marito preferiva caricare mignotte, si è in diritto di giudicare le persone?


Risposta non polemica. da quando uno come te scrive qui sopra io posso anche cagarci in pubblico. che poi le due cosse hanno lo stesso valore.  Il tuo più pensiero profondo corrisponfe circa ad un mio peto nemmeno dei più riusciti


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Risposta non polemica. da quando uno come te scrive qui sopra io posso anche cagarci in pubblico. che poi le due cosse hanno lo stesso valore.  *Il tuo più pensiero profondo corrisponfe circa ad un mio peto nemmeno dei più riusciti*


Che bella immagine :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già sai...
> Bacco
> Tabacco
> e Venere...
> ...



Come sai il tabacco l'ho eliminato da 1 pezzo.le altre 2 cose no..manco ci penso.
Conte e'quasi tempo dell'editto..che ne dici?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Non*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché la mente non è fredda.
> Se reprimi pensieri e rabbia, se eviti di scegliere coerentemente poi i pensieri ritornano e producono rabbia. Come brace sotto la cenere.


è questione di fredda o non ma di addestrata o meno.
in fin dei conti, la mente filtra la realtà che ci circonda per fare in modo che
noi ci si possa vivere dentro...in pratica ci mente.

La mente, mente.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A giudicare da tutti i cazzi di mp che mi hai mandato,coglionazzo mio,quello da sceneggiata sei tu.....!Scrivile in chiaro certe cose no?hai una paura fottuta vero?Cazzi tuoi caro merdone!Vai a  suonare va...che forse è l'unica cosa che ti riesce bene fare,dai che fra un pò  ci conosciamo di persona...!


Non è paura
è che io faccio come mi pare no?
Come mi sento

Paura de che?

Ma figurati se ci conosciamo di persona....

Mica pretenderai che scenda a roma eh?

O verrai al raduno?

Porco can che fredo in ciesa....

Ma senti qua....
La prima parte è la vita tribolata degli uomini, la seconda la pace di Cristo....

Ma come dove....dove da mi minore passa in sol maggiore no?
Ma come non lo senti?

[video=youtube;WAml0dTMWkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAml0dTMWkI[/video]


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè dai, ti lascio il mio posto e torno da Ultimo che almeno mi caga


GRAZIE sole mio:up:
Se in futuro ti dovesse servire un favore ..chiedi pure ti sono debitrice

Bene ..bene..meno una..:up:

se ci sono altre signore o signorine dotelo ora...poi non rompete dopo..chiaro?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che bella immagine :singleeye:


hai ragione
 Avrei dovuto postargli un file sonoro con l‘audio delli stesso


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi conoscerete??urca....vengo anch'io..tu porta il favoloso pane napoletano, e la bufala salernitana..io ci metto il sangiovese..e il Conte il Pinot.che ne dici?


Ma questa è la prima che sento....
Mica verrà a Vicenza no?

Ci sono tutti quelli del blocco dei forconi allertati eh?


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che bella immagine :singleeye:


hai ragione
 Avrei dovuto postargli un file sonoro con l‘audio dello stesso


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sai il tabacco l'ho eliminato da 1 pezzo.le altre 2 cose no..manco ci penso.
> Conte e'quasi tempo dell'editto..che ne dici?


Aspetta il 23 domani ho da fare....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutt est bien ce termin bien e le final dua etre a tarallucc e vin.
> mais a eretté me raccomand ne pas faite lui alzar le gomit parce que il cominc ad appeler a mal parole all the people.
> ad ogn mod je auspic la piece in the world


Un francese anglicizzato o un inglese francesizzato ? Sono in dubbio :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Fidati*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è paura
> è che io faccio come mi pare no?
> Come mi sento
> 
> ...


Tu non mi credi,ma fidati,tutta quella serie di mp niente male.....,bel rispetto che hai delle tue ex donne comunque complimentoni vivissimi....!Non sarò certo io a pretendere che scendi a roma...coglione di un frodo!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> è questione di fredda o non ma di addestrata o meno.
> in fin dei conti, la mente filtra la realtà che ci circonda per fare in modo che
> noi ci si possa vivere dentro...in pratica ci mente.
> 
> La mente, mente.


Non ho capito niente :mexican:
Cioè forse ho capito ma non la vedo come risposta a quel che dicevo.
Uscendo dalle enunciazioni generiche io pensavo che se una persona non regge il tradimento (molto probabilmente con tutte le sue buone ragioni. Io non l'ho retto) dovrebbe chiudere la relazione. Se si costringe a sopportarlo (cercando di reprimere la rabbia, la delusione, il disgusto) poi la rabbia resta e, anzi, i pensieri che la creano (visioni, ricordi di atteggiamenti vissuti in contemporanea al tradimento) non fanno che alimentarla.
Ma a quel punto non ci si sente più di fare quel che sarebbe stato comprensibile se fatto subito e così ci si ritrova a vedersi guardato da matto se, a distanza di mesi o di anni, si è ancora lì a rivangare.
La rabbia si accumula, diventa rancore e finisce per esser indirizzata su altri che nulla c'entrano con la propria vicenda.
Insomma uno dà della troia a y mentre si tiene la traditrice, una dà dell'uomo schifoso a x mentre si tiene il marito.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già sai...
> Bacco
> Tabacco
> e Venere...
> ...


Mamma mia che umorismo dilagante....stringiamoci al conte siam pronte alla morte,miii il quadro antico e tua figlia quante risate che si fanno...,che senso dello spirito,ti sforzi di far ridere e non ci riesci......che pena!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non mi credi,ma fidati,tutta quella serie di mp niente male.....,bel rispetto che hai delle tue ex donne comunque complimentoni vivissimi....!Non sarò certo io a pretendere che scendi a roma...coglione di un frodo!


Ah ma allora vieni a Vicenza?
Scommetto che vieni a trovare Irene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E che ne pensa la tua compagna?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia che umorismo dilagante....stringiamoci al conte siam pronte alla morte,miii il quadro antico e tua figlia quante risate che si fanno...,che senso dello spirito,ti sforzi di far ridere e non ci riesci......che pena!


No guarda 
a me basta ridere io...
In mezzo a tante lacrime... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma allora vieni a Vicenza?
> Scommetto che vieni a trovare Irene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E che ne pensa la tua compagna?


Che sei un coglione che deve pensare?Ma sopratutto non riesce a capire come fa una donna a portare le corna così serenamente come tua moglie,uno schifo.Legge dei tuoi tradimenti e non fa una piega,un quadro molto antico.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi scoccia dover leggere che sono sempre gli uomini,QUESTI NON SONO UOMINI.Sono solo bambinoni viziati,impreparati alla vita,alle corna,a tutto!Gli uomini sono ben altra cosa.Sono uomini davanti un pc,poi se vola una pizza a San basilio,la  prendono loro a San giovanni....solita penosa storia!Non hanno i coglioni per reagire alle ingroppate di una moglie dal culo pregiudicato e si sfogano qui.Poveri disgraziati!



Hai ragione, ma parlavo solo di identità sessuale. Le donne quando iniziano sono più cattive e vendicative, anche li grazie al cielo non tutte e qui pochissime, ma gli uomini madonnamia non la smettono mai e inondano  certi post con pagine e pagine di nulla.

Tre li ho messi in 'ignora' da mesi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda
> a me basta ridere io...
> In mezzo a tante lacrime... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si ma ridi adesso,magari fra un pò ti passa la voglia di ridere....!


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente :mexican:
> Cioè forse ho capito ma non la vedo come risposta a quel che dicevo.
> Uscendo dalle enunciazioni generiche io pensavo che se una persona non regge il tradimento (molto probabilmente con tutte le sue buone ragioni. Io non l'ho retto) dovrebbe chiudere la relazione. Se si costringe a sopportarlo (cercando di reprimere la rabbia, la delusione, il disgusto) poi la rabbia resta e, anzi, i pensieri che la creano (visioni, ricordi di atteggiamenti vissuti in contemporanea al tradimento) non fanno che alimentarla.
> Ma a quel punto non ci si sente più di fare quel che sarebbe stato comprensibile se fatto subito e così ci si ritrova a vedersi guardato da matto se, a distanza di mesi o di anni, si è ancora lì a rivangare.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un francese anglicizzato o un inglese francesizzato ? Sono in dubbio :singleeye::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusami ma in questi giorni ho smesso considerarmi una persona seria


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusami ma in questi giorni ho smesso considerarmi una persona seria


Min in realtà è adorabile :carneval: Vedi che il 3D qui va avanti che è una meraviglia ... Massima efficacia, minimo sforzo :carneval:


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ho capito*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente :mexican:
> Cioè forse ho capito ma non la vedo come risposta a quel che dicevo.
> Uscendo dalle enunciazioni generiche io pensavo che se una persona non regge il tradimento (molto probabilmente con tutte le sue buone ragioni. Io non l'ho retto) dovrebbe chiudere la relazione. Se si costringe a sopportarlo (cercando di reprimere la rabbia, la delusione, il disgusto) poi la rabbia resta e, anzi, i pensieri che la creano (visioni, ricordi di atteggiamenti vissuti in contemporanea al tradimento) non fanno che alimentarla.
> Ma a quel punto non ci si sente più di fare quel che sarebbe stato comprensibile se fatto subito e così ci si ritrova a vedersi guardato da matto se, a distanza di mesi o di anni, si è ancora lì a rivangare.
> ...


il tuo punto di vista, é perfettamente in linea, credimi e concordo con te. Se non si regge, meglio troncare. 
Ora chiediti, a distanza di mesi, come mai ancora si prova rabbia, delusione, ed un sacco di altre emozioni?
perché si da forza ad uno stato mentale che ci blocca in questa posizione?


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> il tuo punto di vista, é perfettamente in linea, credimi e concordo con te. Se non si regge, meglio troncare.
> Ora chiediti, a distanza di mesi, come mai ancora si prova rabbia, delusione, ed un sacco di altre emozioni?
> perché si da forza ad uno stato mentale che ci blocca in questa posizione?



Perchè indipendentemente da come va a finire il tradimento è sempre un imbroglio, una truffa, e non ci si dimentica mai di essere stati truffati, neppure dopo 50anni.


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma allora vieni a Vicenza?
> Scommetto che vieni a trovare Irene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E che ne pensa la tua compagna?


MACCOME..ha pure una compagna?

Ma allora ditele le COSE...e io che fantasticavo...il Conte che suona l'organo
e Oscuro che mi urla dall'uscio della chiesa: presto scappa vieni via con me
...quello è un diavolo..no..no..volevo dire E' IL DIAVOLO in persona

Adesso me ne vado..e cercate di aver rispetto per le pie donne perchè
in chiesa con VOI due non ci vengo piu':incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che sei un coglione che deve pensare?Ma sopratutto non riesce a capire come fa una donna a portare le corna così serenamente come tua moglie,uno schifo.Legge dei tuoi tradimenti e non fa una piega,un quadro molto antico.


Figurati se lo sveliamo nel forum...
Mica siam scemi eh?

Lei le porta serenamente perchè anche lei me le mise no?

Ecchecazzo...

E quali sarebbero i miei tradimenti?

Mai fatto le cose di nascosto da lei eh?

Piuttosto tu che parli tanto, almeno la tua compagna sa che scrivi su sto forum?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> MACCOME..ha pure una compagna?
> 
> Ma allora ditele le COSE...e io che fantasticavo...il Conte che suona l'organo
> e Oscuro che mi urla dall'uscio della chiesa: presto scappa vieni via con me
> ...


A me dicono...
Maestro sei un mostro...
Mi fai venire i brividi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> il tuo punto di vista, é perfettamente in linea, credimi e concordo con te. Se non si regge, meglio troncare.
> Ora chiediti, a distanza di mesi, come mai ancora si prova rabbia, delusione, ed un sacco di altre emozioni?
> perché si da forza ad uno stato mentale che ci blocca in questa posizione?


Perche' VUOI essere SCHIAVO dei cattivi pensieri...che sono il nulla paragonato alle cose belle
della vita


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

cioè ci sono due o tre litigi in corso tra vari utenti in piena atmosfera natalizia.
sotto l'albero tanti bei vaffanculo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non mi credi,ma fidati,tutta quella serie di mp niente male.....,bel rispetto che hai delle tue ex donne comunque complimentoni vivissimi....!Non sarò certo io a pretendere che scendi a roma...coglione di un frodo!


Come fa ad essere credibile una manciata di byte.?
Proprio la sua inverosimilità è la ricchezza del forum no?

Ognuno qui dentro può raspare quello che gli serve....

Voglio sperare che non ci sia nessuno qui che prende come oro colato quello che legge eh?

Voglio proprio sperare...


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perche' VUOI essere SCHIAVO dei cattivi pensieri...che sono il nulla paragonato alle cose belle
> della vita


Quindi potresti anche non volerlo, no?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè indipendentemente da come va a finire il tradimento è sempre un imbroglio, una truffa, e non ci si dimentica mai di essere stati truffati, neppure dopo 50anni.


Non dico dimenticare, ma lasciarlo dove sta. È successo, che ci puoi fare? Dimmi....


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Non dico dimenticare, ma lasciarlo dove sta. È successo, che ci puoi fare? Dimmi....



Cosa intendi per lasciarlo dove sta?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> il tuo punto di vista, é perfettamente in linea, credimi e concordo con te. Se non si regge, meglio troncare.
> Ora chiediti, a distanza di mesi, come mai ancora si prova rabbia, delusione, ed un sacco di altre emozioni?
> perché si da forza ad uno stato mentale che ci blocca in questa posizione?


Perché (credevo di averlo scritto chiaramente) per altre considerazioni: posizione sociale, questioni di convenienza economica, difficoltà a riconoscere davanti a parenti e amici di essere stati traditi (io ho una conoscente che diceva di una tradita e picchiata che si era separata che "non aveva saputo tenersi il marito"! ) paura della solitudine, incapacità di riconoscere un fallimento, un'idea di benessere e tranquillità per i figli, decide di restare nel matrimonio.
Avere nel letto tutti i giorni chi percepisci come chi ti ha accoltellato, dormire con il nemico (perché tale è percepito se non si è perdonato e quel che ha fatto mantenere insieme  sono state le altre considerazioni) non può che creare rabbia forse più verso se stessi che verso il traditore e la rabbia, come la pressione, da qualche parte deve ben uscire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Per le troie come te sicuro. ed è un onore. troietta da due soldi. mi mancava chiamarti troietta da due soldi. lo ammetto:mrgreen:



essere inutile e banale


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e la rabbia, come la pressione, da qualche parte deve ben uscire.


L'immagine che cercavo di rendere questa mattina era proprio questa :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'immagine che cercavo di rendere questa mattina era proprio questa :up:



scusa, mi è partito il terzo :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essere inutile e banale


Meia lua de compasso, Queixada e Armada 


Smetti di quotarlo..........e rispondergli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Meia lua de compasso*, Queixada e Armada
> 
> 
> Smetti di quotarlo..........e rispondergli.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, mi è partito il terzo :rotfl:


Ascolta stò sherpa tibetano punkabbestia.......ogni volta che gli rispondi gli ridai nuova linfa

Adesso vado che si stà innervosendo lo yak


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché (credevo di averlo scritto chiaramente) per altre considerazioni: posizione sociale, questioni di convenienza economica, difficoltà a riconoscere davanti a parenti e amici di essere stati traditi (io ho una conoscente che diceva di una tradita e picchiata che si era separata che "non aveva saputo tenersi il marito"! ) paura della solitudine, incapacità di riconoscere un fallimento, un'idea di benessere e tranquillità per i figli, decide di restare nel matrimonio.
> Avere nel letto tutti i giorni chi percepisci come chi ti ha accoltellato, dormire con il nemico (perché tale è percepito se non si è perdonato e quel che ha fatto mantenere insieme  sono state le altre considerazioni) *non può che creare rabbia forse più verso se stessi che verso il traditore e la rabbia, come la pressione, da qualche parte deve ben uscire*.


La rabbia ha tanti modi di manifestarsi. E non tutti visibili. Non tutti eclatanti. Io diffido soprattutto di quelli meno eclatanti e più sotterranei.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> La rabbia ha tanti modi di manifestarsi. E non tutti visibili. Non tutti eclatanti. Io diffido soprattutto di quelli meno eclatanti e più sotterranei.


A me dispiace per chi la indirizza verso se stesso.
Difficile che quella di altro tipo non sia visibile.
Potrei non aver capito.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me dispiace per chi la indirizza verso se stesso.
> *Difficile che quella di altro tipo non sia visibile.*
> Potrei non aver capito.


Mai avuto a che fare con persone apparentemente integerrime che però te la mettono in quel posto appena ne hanno l'occasione? Ecco, la rabbia velata di ipocrisia è la forma di rabbia più vomitevole, per me.

Sul resto non so che dirti. Io non sono nessuno per valutare chi indirizza su se stesso la sua rabbia. Penso che siamo tutti un po' arrabbiati, con qualcuno in particolare o col mondo, dipende. Ma non si può giudicare la quantità di rabbia o la sua disfunzionalità dal modo in cui la si manifesta. C'è chi si fa venire le ulcere in silenzio e chi ti scarica addosso un vaffanculo: qual è la rabbia più intensa, quella che fa più male?

Per me è tutto relativo, perché siamo tutti molto diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mai avuto a che fare con persone apparentemente integerrime che però te la mettono in quel posto appena ne hanno l'occasione? Ecco, la rabbia velata di ipocrisia è la forma di rabbia più vomitevole, per me.
> 
> Sul resto non so che dirti. Io non sono nessuno per valutare chi indirizza su se stesso la sua rabbia. Penso che siamo tutti un po' arrabbiati, con qualcuno in particolare o col mondo, dipende. Ma non si può giudicare la quantità di rabbia o la sua disfunzionalità dal modo in cui la si manifesta. C'è chi si fa venire le ulcere in silenzio e chi ti scarica addosso un vaffanculo: qual è la rabbia più intensa, quella che fa più male?
> 
> Per me è tutto relativo, perché siamo tutti molto diversi.


Boh quella non è rabbia è perfidia, per me, se poi nasce da esperienze tristi non lo so, non mi interessa. Ognuno quando si rende conto di far del male dovrebbe interrogarsi.
Io ho subito perfidie e penso che nascessero da cose tristi ma perfidie restano.

Con rabbia verso se stessi mi spaventa quella che porta alla depressione.

Un vaffa non tocca granché.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh quella *non è rabbia è perfidia*, per me, se poi nasce da esperienze tristi non lo so, non mi interessa. Ognuno quando si rende conto di far del male dovrebbe interrogarsi.
> Io ho subito perfidie e penso che nascessero da cose tristi ma perfidie restano.
> 
> Con rabbia verso se stessi mi spaventa quella che porta alla depressione.
> ...


Per me la perfidia nasce dalla rabbia. Dalla mancata rielaborazione obiettiva di esperienze negative. La rabbia lucida esiste eccome. Hai presente Michael Douglas nei panni del marito tradito nel remake del film di Hitchcock, Delitto perfetto? Vabbè, è un esempio un po' estremo, ma rende l'idea. Alcuni riescono a nascondere bene la rabbia, a manipolarla con lucidità per danneggiare intenzionalmente l'altro.

La rabbia verso se stessi e la depressione invece non possono nascere solo da un tradimento... c'è ben altro dietro secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male, si apprezza, o non si apprezza ciò che scrivi in un determinato momento.



Relativamente, perchè sono mesi che non approvo Tebe e nonostante quello ieri non sono riuscita a darle un verde per il pomeriggio con Man.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essere inutile e *banale*


mai come darla a cani e porci perché il tuo maritino cornuto ti ha reso una donna desiderabile (ahahahahahhahahahahahhah). per i cerebrolesi e/o nanetti e/o cessi e/o pelati, ovviamente. tubarao e conte, ca va sans dire.... troietta da due soldi


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ascolta stò sherpa tibetano punkabbestia.......ogni volta che gli rispondi gli ridai nuova linfa
> 
> Adesso vado che si stà innervosendo lo yak


almeno io i capelli in testa li ho per essere un punkabbestia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Relativamente, perchè sono mesi che non approvo Tebe e nonostante quello ieri non sono riuscita a darle un verde per il pomeriggio con Man.


Chiedendo all'amministratore ci si può porre rimedio?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè ci sono due o tre litigi in corso tra vari utenti *in piena atmosfera natalizia.
> sotto l'albero tanti bei vaffanculo*



 è il primo natale che passo qui ... è una tradizione o quest'anno è la crisi che alimenta auguri fragorosi :carneval::singleeye:?


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per lasciarlo dove sta?


Perché se te lo porti sempre dietro, tutto ciò che ci costruisci sopra verrà ugualmente con te.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché (credevo di averlo scritto chiaramente) per altre considerazioni: posizione sociale, questioni di convenienza economica, difficoltà a riconoscere davanti a parenti e amici di essere stati traditi (io ho una conoscente che diceva di una tradita e picchiata che si era separata che "non aveva saputo tenersi il marito"! ) paura della solitudine, incapacità di riconoscere un fallimento, un'idea di benessere e tranquillità per i figli, decide di restare nel matrimonio.
> Avere nel letto tutti i giorni chi percepisci come chi ti ha accoltellato, dormire con il nemico (perché tale è percepito se non si è perdonato e quel che ha fatto mantenere insieme  sono state le altre considerazioni) non può che creare rabbia forse più verso se stessi che verso il traditore e la rabbia, come la pressione, da qualche parte deve ben uscire.


 Una rabbia che crei tu, e che tu puoi far scemare...


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Chiedendo all'amministratore ci si può porre rimedio?



Sembra di no. Comunque oggi ho ricevuto il secondo rosso in un anno, e solo per avere approvato un post di Brunetta, ancora non capisco il motivo.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra di no. Comunque oggi ho ricevuto il secondo rosso in un anno, e solo per avere approvato un post di Brunetta, ancora non capisco il motivo.


Io due da che sto qui. Ma ha importanza?


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Una rabbia che crei tu, e che tu puoi far scemare...


...o incanalare...in fondo nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma...


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Io due da che sto qui. Ma ha importanza?



No, ma il primo l'ho capito, questo no, solo curiosità.


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...o incanalare...in fondo nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma...


è come il mare, incontrollabile. La cosa migliore è calmarla, dico la mente ovviamente.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

E' cresciuta troppo una pianta di mirto e non riesco a vedere La7. Non ci ho pensato oggi a tagliarla e copre la parabola. Quindi passo il tempo ascoltando Patti Pravo su rai2 e controllo i rossi e i verdi.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> è come il mare, incontrollabile. La cosa migliore è calmarla, dico la mente ovviamente.


Il mare non lo si controlla, ma lo si può assecondare, ascoltandolo, dosando le energie, i tempi, scegliendo le correnti, lasciandosi trasportare quando si è stanchi per nuotare...e anche la mente, che a volte sembra davvero il mare...mia idea, ovvio


----------



## mic (19 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mare non lo si controlla, ma lo si può assecondare, ascoltandolo, dosando le energie, i tempi, scegliendo le correnti, lasciandosi trasportare quando si è stanchi per nuotare...e anche la mente, che a volte sembra davvero il mare...mia idea, ovvio


quando il mare è in tempesta, non lo si controlla.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me la perfidia nasce dalla rabbia. Dalla mancata rielaborazione obiettiva di esperienze negative. La rabbia lucida esiste eccome. Hai presente Michael Douglas nei panni del marito tradito nel remake del film di Hitchcock, Delitto perfetto? Vabbè, è un esempio un po' estremo, ma rende l'idea. Alcuni riescono a nascondere bene la rabbia, a manipolarla con lucidità per danneggiare intenzionalmente l'altro.
> 
> La rabbia verso se stessi e la depressione invece non possono nascere solo da un tradimento... c'è ben altro dietro secondo me.


Stai parlando di casi patologici, tipo mio marito :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Una rabbia che crei tu, e che tu puoi far scemare...


Il tu ipotetico se si comporta in quel modo è perché condizionato da situazioni esterne che crede più importanti del proprio benessere interiore.
Certamente è causa del proprio male ma per dare più importanza a cose esterne sarà stato formato così dalla sua storia.
Mi spiace per chi è così.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, ma il primo l'ho capito, questo no, solo curiosità.


Io ne ricevo tanti.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra di no. Comunque oggi ho ricevuto *il secondo rosso in un anno*, e solo per avere approvato un post di Brunetta, ancora non capisco il motivo.


Sei una principiante 

Io ne prendo almeno 3 al giorno!

A proposito di rabbia sotterranea


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ne ricevo tanti.
> :mrgreen:


Vedo che la cosa diverte anche te


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai parlando di casi patologici, tipo mio marito :mexican:


La patologia è più diffusa di quello che sembra


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> quando il mare è in tempesta, non lo si controlla.


neanche quando è calmo. Semmai si controlla il proprio esserci dentro. 

Quando si può. Sapendo che non sempre ci si riesce. E allora si contengono i danni o almeno ci si prova, no?


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei una principiante
> 
> Io ne prendo almeno 3 al giorno!
> 
> *A proposito di rabbia sotterranea*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Verde!


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Verde!


Non farlo mai più che mi rovini la media :mexican:


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non farlo mai più che mi rovini la media :mexican:


Fanculo, stronza


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fanculo, stronza


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> La patologia è più diffusa di quello che sembra


Questo è certo. La normalità è la patologia.:mexican:


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> La patologia è più diffusa di quello che sembra



Ne sono perfettamente convinta.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai parlando di casi patologici, tipo mio marito :mexican:


Uno che periodicamente puntuale come una cambiale svizzera viene qui a sciorinare sempre gli stessi insulti, repertorio limitato, sempre agli stessi e senza che nessuno se lo fili di striscio quindi è una caso patologico ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che periodicamente puntuale come una cambiale svizzera viene qui a sciorinare sempre gli stessi insulti, repertorio limitato, sempre agli stessi e senza che nessuno se lo fili di striscio quindi è una caso patologico ?


Probabilmente. Magari anche chi gli risponde.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che periodicamente puntuale come una cambiale svizzera viene qui a sciorinare sempre gli stessi insulti, repertorio limitato, sempre agli stessi e senza che nessuno se lo fili di striscio quindi è una caso patologico ?


non stare a pensarci così tanto che ci perdi i capelli...ops...sei già pelato....


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente. Magari anche chi gli risponde.


Infatti  Sempre detto che sono un grande. Sono due giorni che mi stà scrivendo i peggiori insulti del mondo e ancora non ha ricevuto un byte di risposta da me. 

Per il resto....togli pure il probabilmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente. Magari anche chi gli risponde.


infatti il sistema di moderazione esiste anche  per far evacuare gli utenti sgradevoli  e sgraditi senza dover rispondergli

chi riceve tre rossi al giorno dovrebbe riflettere molto su questo


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il sistema di moderazione esiste anche  per far evacuare gli utenti sgradevoli  e sgraditi senza dover rispondergli
> 
> chi riceve tre rossi al giorno dovrebbe riflettere molto su questo


in che senso evacuare:unhappy:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che periodicamente puntuale come una cambiale svizzera viene qui a sciorinare sempre gli stessi insulti, repertorio limitato, sempre agli stessi e senza che nessuno se lo fili di striscio quindi è una caso patologico ?


e seriamente, io sono maleducato. quello perfido sei tu insieme alla tua compagniuccia di patetici stronzi che avete l'ipocrisia nel sangue E TATUATA SULLA PELLE.  e che nessuno mi fila di striscio è falso perché mi nominate ogni tre per due . compresa la tua troietta da due soldi che proprio 2/3 giorni fa ha scritto proprio il mio nome. falso bugiardo, tappo cesso e pelato ahahahhahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che senso evacuare:unhappy:



nel senso che hai inteso
si tira l'acqua e.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ne ricevo tanti.
> :mrgreen:


Strano. Avrei detto che ne prendi pochi.


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> e seriamente, io sono maleducato. quello perfido sei tu insieme alla tua compagniuccia di patetici stronzi che avete l'ipocrisia nel sangue *E TATUTATA *SULLA PELLE.  e che nessuno mi fila di striscio è falso perché mi nominate ogni tre per due . compresa la tua troietta da due soldi che proprio 32/3 giorni fa ha scritto proprio il mio nome. falso bugiardo, tappo cesso e pelato ahahahhahah


Ora però non hai la scusa dello smartphone :carneval:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il sistema di moderazione esiste anche  per far evacuare gli utenti sgradevoli  e sgraditi senza dover rispondergli
> 
> chi riceve tre rossi al giorno dovrebbe riflettere molto su questo


MAI sgRADEVOLE QUANTO TE TROIETTA da due soldi....come fa a non essere sgradevole una moglie e soprattutto una madre indegna come te? ma d'altronde mi hai detto che anche i tuoi genitori non sono il massimo. hai preso il peggio evidentemente. segno di problemi di psicolabilità per cui non sei in grado di elaborare cose per non reiterarle. che pietosa donnetta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

che tedio


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Strano. Avrei detto che ne prendi pochi.


Pensavi di darmeli solo tu? :carneval:


----------



## Ecate (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè ci sono due o tre litigi in corso tra vari utenti in piena atmosfera natalizia.
> sotto l'albero tanti bei vaffanculo


Il Natale logora chi non ce l'ha


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tedio


hai ragione sei proprio una donnetta troietta a due soldi cessa e e noiosa come poche. fossi almeno una troia di quelle vere potresti anche essere interessante. e invece sei interessante quanto una merda su un marciapiede.
e togliamoci pure interessanto quanto


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il sistema di moderazione esiste anche  per far evacuare gli utenti sgradevoli  e sgraditi senza dover rispondergli
> 
> chi riceve tre rossi al giorno dovrebbe riflettere molto su questo



Che poi il cane di Ivan Pavlov al confronto era uno che risolveva equazioni di secondo grado e declamava sonetti Sakespeariani 

Hai notato la puntualità. Un post mio.......tac.....arriva lui, appostato come Joe Falchetto. 

Se non è una patologia questa 

Vabbè, dai anche oggi i nostri byte in giro per la rete li abbiamo buttati. Tu vatti a cercare un barbone da scopare e io mi vado a cercare un parrucchino


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il Natale logora chi non ce l'ha


:carneval:


Certo che povero Nicola, sta già nella merda di suo e qui gliene scaricano a vagoni gratuitamente :unhappy:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi il cane di Ivan Pavlov al confronto era uno che risolveva equazioni di secondo grado e declamava sonetti Sakespeariani
> 
> Hai notato la puntualità. Un post mio.......tac.....arriva lui, appostato come Joe Falchetto.
> 
> ...


e un paio di scarpe col tacchetto, nano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

pietosa donnetta: colei che raccatta il primo scarto in cui si imbatte pur di scaricare il marito

dopodiché si ritrova a gestire ogni due per tre le figure di merda che lo scarto le fa fare
e più gliene fa fare e più si accanisce a difenderlo
altrimenti dovrebbe ammettere che è stata una vera intelligentona


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

a proposito di intelligenza. ma com'è che uno così intelligente l'hanno licenziato e rimandato a casina?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi il cane di Ivan Pavlov al confronto era uno che risolveva equazioni di secondo grado e declamava sonetti Sakespeariani
> 
> Hai notato la puntualità. Un post mio.......tac.....arriva lui, appostato come Joe Falchetto.
> 
> ...



:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> a proposito di intelligenza. ma com'è che uno così intelligente l'hanno licenziato e rimandato a casina?


Stai giocando troppo sulle disgrazie degli altri. Smettila.

Tu non sai i casini che ho dovuto passare dopo aver perso il lavoro.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pietosa donnetta: colei che raccatta il primo scarto in cui si imbatte pur di scaricare il marito
> 
> dopodiché si ritrova a gestire ogni due per tre le figure di merda che lo scarto le fa fare
> e più gliene fa fare e più si accanisce a difenderlo
> altrimenti dovrebbe ammettere che è stata una vera intelligentona


senti chi parla. hai raccattato un cesso pelato alto un tappo ahahahahahh
e ricordati che  sei sempre seconda che se l'altradi questo forum gliel'avesse data per lui varresti meno di una cacata di uccello su un parabrezza (che poi è il vero valore che hai in generale ahahahah)


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> e un paio di scarpe col tacchetto, nano


ma non ti sbagli col conte?
non è che confondi il repertorio e dai della troietta da due soldi a tubarao, del disco rotto a chiara e dello falso sciallo ad oscuro?
tanto ormai si sa tutto a memoria, anni e anni un po' di mescolanza ravviva


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai giocando troppo sulle disgrazie degli altri. Smettila.
> 
> Tu non sai i casini che ho dovuto passare dopo aver perso il lavoro.


ma non mi cagavi da due giorni? dai che perdi la pazienza e mi minacci ancora di venirmi a trovare sotto casa.
patetico


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti sbagli col conte?
> non è che confondi il repertorio e dai della troietta da due soldi a tubarao, del disco rotto a chiara e dello falso sciallo ad oscuro?
> tanto ormai si sa tutto a memoria, anni e anni un po' di mescolanza ravviva


beh, sto ravvivando. non avevo mai detto che è un nanettino pelato. più alto del nano da giardino ma non più di tanto ne?:mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai giocando troppo sulle disgrazie degli altri. Smettila.
> 
> Tu non sai i casini che ho dovuto passare dopo aver perso il lavoro.


prova a non nominarmi tu e la tua troietta e io la smetto. la parola figli e la mia persona nella stessa frase non ti dovevi permettere di scriverle insieme..ciccio...e a me se hai avuto casini col lavoro mi sbatte nulla. esattamente come sbatterebbe a te a parti ribaltate. falso ipocrita e bugiardo che sei. oltre che maligno


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti sbagli col conte?
> non è che confondi il repertorio e dai della troietta da due soldi a tubarao, del disco rotto a chiara e dello falso sciallo ad oscuro?
> tanto ormai si sa tutto a memoria, anni e anni un po' di mescolanza ravviva


Stasera sei imbattibile :mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti sbagli col conte?
> non è che confondi il repertorio e dai della troietta da due soldi a tubarao, del disco rotto a chiara e *dello* falso sciallo ad oscuro?
> tanto ormai si sa tutto a memoria, anni e anni un po' di mescolanza ravviva


mi stai invecchiando a vista d'occhio minnie


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> mi stai invecchiando a vista d'occhio minnie


no. è una effe impura


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no. è una effe impura


ma dai :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

e vai di mp e di telefonate...e quello che fa periodicamente le stesse cose sarei io ahahhaahhahahahah


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

meravigliosamente prevedibili.
chiamate in mp e telefonate ad amici di amici per darmi disapprovazioni ahahahhahahahahahahahahah
quelli scialli...quelli specchiati e chiari......quelli che te lo dico in faccia..quelli che non ti cago di striscio e poi se fai una ricerca alex escono messaggi e messaggi ogni due per tre ahahhahahah
ma quanto siete patetici? tanto. ve lo certifico io.

e detto questo ogni volìta mi piace perché so che la bile vi fa la ola tra il fegato e lo stomaco. queste (qui dentro, perchè IO sul serio fuori di qui manco vi nomino e vi cago di striscio) sono soddisfazioni. Farvi venire una piccola ulceretta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> meravigliosamente prevedibili.
> chiamate in mp e telefonate ad amici di amici per darmi disapprovazioni ahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> quelli scialli...quelli specchiati e chiari......quelli che te lo dico in faccia..quelli che non ti cago di striscio e poi se fai una ricerca alex escono messaggi e messaggi ogni due per tre ahahhahahah
> ma quanto siete patetici? tanto. ve lo certifico io.
> ...



no guarda, tu non hai proprio capito niente
ma ora lo dico a beneficio del forum: smettiamo di rispondervi perchè, anche se tu non lo sai, ho in serbo tanta di quella merda che basterebbe a sommergervi (tu e la tua donna) da qui all'eternità.
in particolare tu, semmai ce ne fosse bisogno.

ma questo gioco non mi piace
sei tu la merda che tira in ballo le famiglie altrui, non noi.
tieniti pure il primato


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> meravigliosamente prevedibili.
> chiamate in mp e telefonate ad amici di amici per darmi disapprovazioni ahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> quelli scialli...quelli specchiati e chiari......quelli che te lo dico in faccia..quelli che non ti cago di striscio e poi se fai una ricerca alex escono messaggi e messaggi ogni due per tre ahahhahahah
> ma quanto siete patetici? tanto. ve lo certifico io.
> ...


Se ti è arrivato un pm mio nelle ultime 48 ore sei autorizzato a postarlo........questa volta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> meravigliosamente prevedibili.
> chiamate in mp e telefonate ad amici di amici per darmi disapprovazioni ahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> quelli scialli...quelli specchiati e chiari......quelli che te lo dico in faccia..quelli che non ti cago di striscio e poi se fai una ricerca alex escono messaggi e messaggi ogni due per tre ahahhahahah
> ma quanto siete patetici? tanto. ve lo certifico io.
> ...


Ma il sospetto che quello che scrivi non piace ad altri oltre che a noi non ti è venuto?
Ma davvero pensi che qualxuno si disturbi alle 23.30 a cercare qualcuno che ti rubini.
Per me puoi restare su qyesto forum tutto il tempo che vuoi è un tuo diritto tanto quello che scrivi è leggibile a tutti e ognuno è libero di farsi l'idea che vuole di te.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no guarda, tu non hai proprio capito niente
> ma ora lo dico a beneficio del forum: smettiamo di rispondervi perchè, anche se tu non lo sai, ho in serbo tanta di quella merda che basterebbe a sommergervi (tu e la tua donna) da qui all'eternità.
> in particolare tu, semmai ce ne fosse bisogno.
> 
> ...


fai pure. e io ho capito benissimo. tranquilla che essendo stato tempo sufficiente a leggervi di merda ne ho bazzicata abbastanza. detto questo ti aspetti che ogni due per tre mi nomini e poi non succeda nulla? ma cn chi pensi di avere a che fare? ed è n caso che io abbia letto. tu a me non mi devi nominare, troietta da due soldi. per me fintanto che non mi accorgo che ancora lo fai sei meno di un nulla. una patetica complessata che si è costruita un personaggio e che nella propria vita è una povera donnetta fragile e spaurita. che però a me non fa nessuna compassione anzi, se non si fosse capito te lo riscrivo. mi fai schifo e fai schifo in generale. e il mio nome sulla tua bocca non ci dovrebbe più stare....piccola donnicciola troietta da due soldi....e salutami tanto la tua famigliola ne? io ci tengo al mio primato qui dentro...tu invece tieniti i tuoi primati...intesi come scimmiette:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ti è arrivato un pm mio nelle ultime 48 ore sei autorizzato a postarlo........questa volta


cretino mp e telefonate tra di voi...l'intelligentone....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ti garantisco che il cane di Pavlov avrebbe capito e tu non lo hai fatto. pensa come stai messo


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> cretino mp e telefonate tra di voi...l'intelligentone....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ti garantisco che il cane di Pavlov avrebbe capito e tu non lo hai fatto. pensa come stai messo


Allora si....ci hai preso, bravo, eravamo in chat 

E' che hai sempre lo stesso repertorio.


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora si....ci hai preso, bravo, eravamo in chat
> 
> E' che hai sempre lo stesso repertorio.


con persone come voi non serve andare lontano. non ho bisogno di nuovi repertori. gente di merda eravate e siete. se non è cambiato nulla nulla posso dire di nuovo...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

Stavamo discutendo con Farfalla e la Matra su dove andare a fare la Gang Bang di Natale


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

direttamente in ignore...don't feed the troll aahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhah
quanto mi fanno schifo i falsi e i falsi tranquilli quando invece non lo sono per niente...e tu ne sei proprio il prototipo:bleah:


----------



## Peretteo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavamo discutendo con Farfalla e la Matra su dove andare a fare la Gang Bang di Natale


minchia ma sei proprio cattivo...adesso chi dorme co' 'sta immagine nella testa?:bleah:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2013)

E' che stasera al ritorno dell'allenamento stavo di buon'umore e mi sono detto: dai vedemo che ha scritto questo. Te l'ho detto il repertorio è lo stesso. Te ne devo dare atto, mi stavi quasi agganciando quando hai battuto sul lavoro, pensa un pò, poi però mi sono detto....rispondo con una cosa intelligente......il massimo che mi è venuto è......ma 9 per 9 farà 81......non era abbastanza...e mi sono messo a organizzare la gang bang con Farfalla e la Matra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Peretteo ha detto:


> fai pure. e io ho capito benissimo. tranquilla che essendo stato tempo sufficiente a leggervi di merda ne ho bazzicata abbastanza. detto questo ti aspetti che ogni due per tre mi nomini e poi non succeda nulla? ma cn chi pensi di avere a che fare? ed è n caso che io abbia letto. tu a me non mi devi nominare, troietta da due soldi. per me fintanto che non mi accorgo che ancora lo fai sei meno di un nulla. una patetica complessata che si è costruita un personaggio e che nella propria vita è una povera donnetta fragile e spaurita. che però a me non fa nessuna compassione anzi, se non si fosse capito te lo riscrivo. mi fai schifo e fai schifo in generale. e il mio nome sulla tua bocca non ci dovrebbe più stare....piccola donnicciola troietta da due soldi....e salutami tanto la tua famigliola ne? io ci tengo al mio primato qui dentro...tu invece tieniti i tuoi primati...intesi come scimmiette:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tutto sto pippone per dire la stessa cosa da tre anni? A te e quell'altra dovrebbero dare la laurea del copia e incolla


----------



## Peretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutto sto pippone per dire la stessa cosa da tre anni? A te e quell'altra dovrebbero dare la laurea del copia e incolla


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavamo discutendo con Farfalla e la Matra su dove andare a fare la Gang Bang di Natale


questa volta vengo anche io.
Mi lasciate sempre in macchina.

'stardi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questa volta vengo anche io.
> Mi lasciate sempre in macchina.
> 
> 'stardi


Stavamo discutendo se farla tipo presepe  Coi pastorelli, le pastorelle, la stella cometa, una cosetta così 

Io ero per una cosa più sobria. Guest Star e Pipini addobbati con qualcosa di natalizio e basta


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavamo discutendo se farla tipo presepe  Coi pastorelli, le pastorelle, la stella cometa, una cosetta così
> 
> Io ero per una cosa più sobria. Guest Start e Pipini addobbati con qualcosa di natalizio e basta


sono d'accordo.
Ho appena postato una foto della mia guest e delle mie microtette nel blog di nudo tutta brillantinata e piena di lucine.

ha spaccato.

quindi quoto.
Però le lucine si.
Fanno tanto natale....


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Ho appena postato una foto della mia guest e delle mie microtette nel blog di nudo tutta brillantinata e piena di lucine.
> 
> ha spaccato.
> ...


Ma infatti erano quelle due che insistevano per la Gang Presepe Vivente Bang. 

Mi è toccato dividerle quando hanno cominciato a litigare per chi doveva stare in mezzo a Melchiorre, Baldassarre e Gaspare.

Zoccole


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti erano quelle due che insistevano per la Gang Presepe Vivente Bang.
> 
> Mi è toccato dividerle quando hanno cominciato a litigare per chi doveva stare in mezzo a Melchiorre, Baldassarre e Gaspare.
> 
> Zoccole


Ma sarai scemo eh??!!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sarai scemo eh??!!!


A te e quel'altra ve lo dico da subito  Se proprio dobbiamo fare stà cosa del presepe, io non posso che fare l'Angelo co la spada de foco (cit)


----------



## Etrusco (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente :mexican:
> Cioè forse ho capito ma non la vedo come risposta a quel che dicevo.
> Uscendo dalle enunciazioni generiche io pensavo che se una persona non regge il tradimento (molto probabilmente con tutte le sue buone ragioni. Io non l'ho retto) dovrebbe chiudere la relazione. Se si costringe a sopportarlo (cercando di reprimere la rabbia, la delusione, il disgusto) poi la rabbia resta e, anzi, i pensieri che la creano (visioni, ricordi di atteggiamenti vissuti in contemporanea al tradimento) non fanno che alimentarla.
> Ma a quel punto non ci si sente più di fare quel che sarebbe stato comprensibile se fatto subito e così ci si ritrova a vedersi guardato da matto se, a distanza di mesi o di anni, si è ancora lì a rivangare.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Demente*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come fa ad essere credibile una manciata di byte.?
> Proprio la sua inverosimilità è la ricchezza del forum no?
> 
> Ognuno qui dentro può raspare quello che gli serve....
> ...


Sei proprio un demente,quando inondi la posta di qualcuno con messaggi offensivi....vediamo se riesci a fare almeno 2 più 2,può esser preso come uno scherzo?Tu non riesci a gestire la tua rabbia,ti ho visto fare lo stesso con simy,ma simy è una grande signora e ha lasciato stare....,avresti dovuto capire che io sono un signore con i signori ma con gli arroganti e le persone infami so adeguarmi....!Mi rendo conto che non è neanche colpa tua,chissà i tuoi che razza di educazione possono averti dato,a 46 anni dovresti aver chiaro cosa si può fare e cosa no....sei troppo stupido e collerico...continua a ridere...!


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questa volta vengo anche io.
> Mi lasciate sempre in macchina.
> 
> 'stardi


Miss e io non siamo invitate? 

Solo perchè non vi abbiamo mandato un filmino con le nostre cose porno, ma vi assicuro che siamo molto aperte...


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Prince*



Principessa ha detto:


> Miss e io non siamo invitate?
> 
> Solo perchè non vi abbiamo mandato un filmino con le nostre cose porno, ma vi assicuro che siamo molto aperte...


Molto aperte?in che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto aperte?in che senso?


Potevo scommetterci in questa tua risposta


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente :mexican:
> Cioè forse ho capito ma non la vedo come risposta a quel che dicevo.
> Uscendo dalle enunciazioni generiche io pensavo che se una persona non regge il tradimento (molto probabilmente con tutte le sue buone ragioni. Io non l'ho retto) dovrebbe chiudere la relazione. Se si costringe a sopportarlo (cercando di reprimere la rabbia, la delusione, il disgusto) poi la rabbia resta e, anzi, i pensieri che la creano (visioni, ricordi di atteggiamenti vissuti in contemporanea al tradimento) non fanno che alimentarla.
> *Ma a quel punto non ci si sente più di fare quel che sarebbe stato comprensibile se fatto subito e così ci si ritrova a vedersi guardato da matto se, a distanza di mesi o di anni, si è ancora lì a rivangare*.
> ...


Sai Brunetta che ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questa cosa? Fino a quando posso decidere se sia giusto far spegnere la rabbia e il disgusto che porto dentro ricominciando da zero la mia vita con lei o abbandonare la  nave? Gia a distanza di 3 mesi dall'averlo saputo  negli atteggiamenti mi vedo matto come tu descrivi. Stanotte vista la chiusura dei dialoghi con lei le ho scritto un messaggio lunghissimo su face. Di come mi sento nel vederla apparentemente tranquilla che debba essere io a decidere x entrambi, di come non l'ho mai vista piangere per noi(magari lo fa in privato), delle lacrime che a me escono anche mentre vi scrivo, della merda che ci siamo portati in casa, se finalmente ha capito come  un uomo conosciuto solo un mese e mezzo prima abbia violato la sua intimità fino a spingerla a far cose che lei stessa in precedenza aveva sempre rifiutato di esser possibili. E poi dei miei sentimenti verso lei, di rabbia vero a volte , ma che se stavo provando a dialogare con lei anche scrivendole un messaggio alle 4 del mattino mentre tutti riposano, qualcosa deve pur voler dire. Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Sai*



farfalla ha detto:


> Potevo scommetterci in questa tua risposta


Ascolta belle chiappe.Ieri leggevo di sole,sembra che c'è un fan club di oscuro,daniela cala,fiammetta,tu,simy,miss,free,sembra ci sia stata dentro pure sole tempo fa...,ma ci fosse stata una calata di mutande....almeno una:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:meglio una ma buona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Il nulla....il nulla!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto aperte?in che senso?


Aspetto che mo ti fa il disegnino


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Quindi potresti anche non volerlo, no?


No Mic non VOGLIO essere SCHIAVA di NULLA ..in particolare non voglio che la mia mente
diventi malata..se le persone mi vogliono INZOZZARE i pensieri ,io mi ribello rispedisco
tutto al mittente..
Posso vivere una situazione DIFFICILE,TRAGICA,DOLOROSA ma questo non puo' annullare
i miei pensieri..pensa a Nelson Mandela rinchiuso per 27 anni in 4 mq ,qualcuno è forse
riuscito a far cambiare il suo Sogno..NOI SIAMO QUELLO CHE PENSIAMO


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh quella non è rabbia è perfidia, per me, se  poi nasce da esperienze tristi non lo so, non mi interessa. Ognuno  quando si rende conto di far del male dovrebbe interrogarsi.
> Io ho subito perfidie e penso che nascessero da cose tristi ma perfidie restano.
> 
> Con rabbia verso se stessi mi spaventa quella che porta alla depressione.
> ...



Ciao Bruni,

magari, fosse "solo" la depressione ... è un dramma dell'anima vera e propria ... 
accompagnata da sensi di colpa, da pensieri punitivi, perché le tue modalità
non hanno la forza (a volte non è neanche possibile) di cambiare lo svolgersi 
naturale delle cose, delle situazioni ... è inevitabile che porta a delle sofferenze
prima ... ma poi, a delle malattie ... un meccanismo di autodistruzione ... 

come tutte le emozioni, anche la rabbia ha la sua importanza. e fa parte di
quelle emozioni primitive. tutti hanno momenti di rabbia, anche i bambini. 
Non s'impara a gestirla. È un'emozione, che soprattutto a livello della cultura
viene inibita. Ed è la sorella del disgusto e del disprezzo ... 
La rabbia ... è espressione di frustrazione, ma non solo ... come sempre, giocano
tanti fattori, in combinazione e con pesi diversi ... 

Dovremmo imparare, che non esistono emozioni buone o cattive ... 
ma tutte hanno una loro funzione ... che messe nel insieme servono per regolarci. 

Ma questo, è solo un mio pensiero ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta belle chiappe.Ieri leggevo di sole,sembra che c'è un fan club di oscuro,daniela cala,fiammetta,tu,simy,miss,free,sembra ci sia stata dentro pure sole tempo fa...,ma ci fosse stata una calata di mutande....almeno una:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:meglio una ma buona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Il nulla....il nulla!!!!


E Sbri?


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il Natale logora chi non ce l'ha


BRAVA Ecate ti QUOTO:up::up:

Tutto bene?
Auguri cari


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta che ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questa cosa? Fino a quando posso decidere se sia giusto far spegnere la rabbia e il disgusto che porto dentro ricominciando da zero la mia vita con lei o abbandonare la  nave? Gia a distanza di 3 mesi dall'averlo saputo  negli atteggiamenti mi vedo matto come tu descrivi. Stanotte vista la chiusura dei dialoghi con lei le ho scritto un messaggio lunghissimo su face. Di come mi sento nel vederla apparentemente tranquilla che debba essere io a decidere x entrambi, di come non l'ho mai vista piangere per noi(magari lo fa in privato), delle lacrime che a me escono anche mentre vi scrivo, della merda che ci siamo portati in casa, se finalmente ha capito come  un uomo conosciuto solo un mese e mezzo prima abbia violato la sua intimità fino a spingerla a far cose che lei stessa in precedenza aveva sempre rifiutato di esser possibili. E poi dei miei sentimenti verso lei, di rabbia vero a volte , ma che se stavo provando a dialogare con lei anche scrivendole un messaggio alle 4 del mattino mentre tutti riposano, qualcosa deve pur voler dire. Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.





Sì, quello di confessare a posteriori, dopo anni, è un colpo basso. 
O si confessa subito o si tace per sempre.
Penso che lei abbia pensato sul serio che i sette anni che separano dal fattaccio facessero da deterrente e per questo ha preso il coraggio.
Ma per lei è davvero acqua passata, e ora la bomba in mano ce l'hai tu e con questa il destino del vostro matrimonio.
Io mi ribellavo a questa imposizione: non volevo avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, come invece avevo.
Che responsabilità! 
E ce l'avevo con lui anche per questo: per avermi messa nei casini!!
"Guarda in che situazione mi ha messo..."
Ora ci sei tu...
Tre mesi dalla rivelazione non sono nulla, purtroppo.
Queste sono cose lunghe lunghe, ma dai una possibilità al tuo matrimonio, alla tua bella famiglia.
Un matrimonio vale sempre la pena tentare di salvarlo.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta belle chiappe.Ieri leggevo di sole,sembra che c'è un fan club di oscuro,daniela cala,fiammetta,tu,simy,miss,free,sembra ci sia stata dentro pure sole tempo fa...,ma ci fosse stata una calata di mutande....almeno una:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:meglio una ma buona?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Il nulla....il nulla!!!!


mi sa che devo rimetterti in riga io a te... :yes:


----------



## andrea53 (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Ventisette anni...*



danielacala ha detto:


> No Mic non VOGLIO essere SCHIAVA di NULLA ..in particolare non voglio che la mia mente
> diventi malata..se le persone mi vogliono INZOZZARE i pensieri ,io mi ribello rispedisco
> tutto al mittente..
> Posso vivere una situazione DIFFICILE,TRAGICA,DOLOROSA ma questo non puo' annullare
> ...


E chi di noi avrebbe resistito a questo? Io me lo sono chiesto tante volte, e le risposte che mi sono dato non sono state esaltanti. Certo, bisognerebbe provare, essere al posto di. Vivere in quattro metri, non sapere, non vedere quello che c'è fuori, cosa fanno i tuoi amici, tuoi cari. Come e se cambia il mondo là fuori. Avere solo contatto con gli sgherri dei tuoi nemici. A pensarci bene è quasi come vivere con un tarlo, dopo essere venuti a conoscenza di quel che mai ci si sarebbe aspettato. Siamo quel che pensiamo, se quello che pensiamo poi lo mettiamo in pratica. Altrimenti restiamo qualcosa di inespresso, e i nostri pensieri si macerano nel tempo, insieme a noi. In effetti prendere una decisione, fare una scelta e agire di conseguenza è la sostanza di ogni atto rivoluzionario.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che devo rimetterti in riga io a te... :yes:


Suor simy?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, quello di confessare a posteriori, dopo anni, è un colpo basso.
> O si confessa subito o si tace per sempre.
> Penso che lei abbia pensato sul serio che i sette anni che separano dal fattaccio facessero da deterrente e per questo ha preso il coraggio.
> Ma per lei è davvero acqua passata, e ora la bomba in mano ce l'hai tu e con questa il destino del vostro matrimonio.
> ...


Pienamente d'accordo.Confessare 7 anni dopo è una bastardata.Io credo che la questione si un'altra.Cosa dovrebbe pensare nicola di una donna come la moglie?donna affidabile?corretta?onesta intellettualmente?Non è questione di salvare o non salvare,la questione è provare un sentimento per una donna che agisce in quel modo.A me avrebbe smontato del tutto,non proverei più alcuna stima.Il resto sono le solite buffonate....!


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suor simy?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu non mi vuoi più bene... ecco....


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> tu non mi vuoi più bene... ecco....


Ma scherzi?


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?


no :ar:


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché (credevo di averlo scritto chiaramente) per altre considerazioni: posizione sociale, questioni di convenienza economica, difficoltà a riconoscere davanti a parenti e amici di essere stati traditi (io ho una conoscente che diceva di una tradita e picchiata che si era separata che "non aveva saputo tenersi il marito"! ) paura della solitudine, incapacità di riconoscere un fallimento, un'idea di benessere e tranquillità per i figli, decide di restare nel matrimonio.
> Avere nel letto tutti i giorni chi percepisci come chi ti ha accoltellato, dormire con il nemico (perché tale è percepito se non si è perdonato e quel che ha fatto mantenere insieme  sono state le altre considerazioni) non può che creare rabbia forse più verso se stessi che verso il traditore e la rabbia, come la pressione, da qualche parte deve ben uscire.


:kungfu:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> no :ar:


Ma dai....sei l'unica a sapere i cazzi miei,il conte pagherebbe oro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai....sei l'unica a sapere i cazzi miei,il conte pagherebbe oro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:lo so... ma stai a fa un po troppo il farfallone


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:lo so... ma stai a fa un po troppo il farfallone


Io?mi inportunano....leggi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Attentano continuamente alle mie virtù,però gli unici mp sono del conte.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?mi inportunano....leggi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*Attentano continuamente alle mie virtù*,però gli unici mp sono del conte.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ghitarra:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss e io non siamo invitate?
> 
> Solo perchè non vi abbiamo mandato un filmino con le nostre cose porno, ma vi assicuro che siamo molto aperte...



per me siete entrambe le benvenute :bacissimo:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?mi inportunano....leggi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Attentano continuamente alle mie virtù,però gli unici mp sono del conte.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Non*



nicola ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta che ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questa cosa? Fino a quando posso decidere se sia giusto far spegnere la rabbia e il disgusto che porto dentro ricominciando da zero la mia vita con lei o abbandonare la  nave? Gia a distanza di 3 mesi dall'averlo saputo  negli atteggiamenti mi vedo matto come tu descrivi. Stanotte vista la chiusura dei dialoghi con lei le ho scritto un messaggio lunghissimo su face. Di come mi sento nel vederla apparentemente tranquilla che debba essere io a decidere x entrambi, di come non l'ho mai vista piangere per noi(magari lo fa in privato), delle lacrime che a me escono anche mentre vi scrivo, della merda che ci siamo portati in casa, se finalmente ha capito come  un uomo conosciuto solo un mese e mezzo prima abbia violato la sua intimità fino a spingerla a far cose che lei stessa in precedenza aveva sempre rifiutato di esser possibili. E poi dei miei sentimenti verso lei, di rabbia vero a volte , ma che se stavo provando a dialogare con lei anche scrivendole un messaggio alle 4 del mattino mentre tutti riposano, qualcosa deve pur voler dire. Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.


hai fatto una brutta cosa, a mio avviso. Speriamo sortisca un qualche tipo di effetto...
Ciao Nicola.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, quello di confessare a posteriori, dopo anni, è un colpo basso.
> *O si confessa subito o si tace per sempre.*
> Penso che lei abbia pensato sul serio che i sette anni che separano dal fattaccio facessero da deterrente e per questo ha preso il coraggio.
> Ma per lei è davvero acqua passata, e ora la bomba in mano ce l'hai tu e con questa il destino del vostro matrimonio.
> ...


quoto tutto, il neretto in particolare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero?


immagino di sì :rotfl:

francamente la cosa del club la trovo orribile :racchia: :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Pure io*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> immagino di sì :rotfl:
> 
> francamente la cosa del club la trovo orribile :racchia: :mrgreen:


Pure io....calate di mutande zero....la solita sfiga....un club di suore!


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> hai fatto una brutta cosa, a mio avviso. Speriamo sortisca un qualche tipo di effetto...
> Ciao Nicola.:smile:


HO FATTO UNA BRUTTA COSA??? E PERCHè?? Ciao michè...


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> HO FATTO UNA BRUTTA COSA??? E PERCHè??


C'è il "non" sopra .... calma!!


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> C'è il "non" sopra .... calma!!


ops...vero


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè ci sono due o tre litigi in corso tra vari utenti in piena atmosfera natalizia.
> *sotto l'albero tanti bei vaffanculo*


:rotfl:

Oscuro e il conte ormai nemmeno li conterei più, perchè è un litigio infinito...

Gli altri... sono molto sorpresa....

Ma Peretteo chi è???


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E chi di noi avrebbe resistito a questo? Io me lo sono chiesto tante volte, e le risposte che mi sono dato non sono state esaltanti. Certo, bisognerebbe provare, essere al posto di. Vivere in quattro metri, non sapere, non vedere quello che c'è fuori, cosa fanno i tuoi amici, tuoi cari. Come e se cambia il mondo là fuori. Avere solo contatto con gli sgherri dei tuoi nemici. A pensarci bene è quasi come vivere con un tarlo, dopo essere venuti a conoscenza di quel che mai ci si sarebbe aspettato. Siamo quel che pensiamo, se quello che pensiamo poi lo mettiamo in pratica. Altrimenti restiamo qualcosa di inespresso, e i nostri pensieri si macerano nel tempo, insieme a noi. In effetti prendere una decisione, fare una scelta e agire di conseguenza è la sostanza di ogni atto rivoluzionario.


QUOTO


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Oscuro e il conte ormai nemmeno li conterei più, perchè è un litigio infinito...
> 
> ...


Non lo sa nemmeno lui. Ha avuto più nickname che partner.
Per me è "Minus habens", il cicisbeo coglione di Sole.


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero?


Si è vero Chiara sn stata io ad importunare
sia Lui che il Conte...ma in questo Forum
nessuno ci crede


----------



## malox_70 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.


Mi sembra che lei abbia lanciato la bomba e l'unico sforzo che ritiene di dover fare sia : aspettare che passi e che qualcuno tolga di mezzo i cocci. Io me ne andrei di casa per qualche tempo; in via provvisoria (ma a lei non lo direi). Magari dopo le feste. Forse sarebbe la scossa giusta per vederla finalmente consapevole di qualcosa. Scusa nicola; dille che ci devi pensare e vuoi stare da solo per un po' (che può essere un po' poco o un po' molto...non lo puoi sapere). Che cominciasse a smazzarsi pure lei per rimettere insieme il matrimonio. Magari comincia persino a sforzarsi di darti delle spiegazioni.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> HO FATTO UNA BRUTTA COSA??? E PERCHè?? Ciao michè...


Ciao Nicola, capisco il tuo stato d'animo più o meno a me è successo qualcosa di simile (anche sei io non sono un santo anzi...) e non so se tua moglie sia simile alla mia, ma bisogna farsene una ragione lei se vede un cane per strada ci pensa tutto il giorno e ci piange pure, se sfascia un matrimonio sta zitta, neanache una lacrima, ti guarda quasi come se tu fossi un cretino che soffri per una cosa del genere. Ovvio questo ti fa ancora più male e ti fa ancora più arrabbiare, possibile che tutto ciò per loro non vale nulla, possibile che noi per loro non valiamo neanche una lacrima...ma si facessero furbe fingessero anche su questo come hanno finto in passato se ci vogliono veramente...forse hanno dato per scontato il nostro amore per anni, sono convinte che le staremo sempre attaccati e non ci hanno mai considerato e rispettato per anni. Amore, rispetto, considerazione non si possono pretendere o ci vengono riconosciuti per quello che istintivamente facciamo oppure dobbiamo capire dove sbagliamo e considerare se vale la pena e lo sforzo di cambiare per queste persone. Nella mia storia ho deciso di cambiare cosciente della fatica e del dolore da affrontare, indipendentemente da lei;  se vuole può tenere il passo e tentare una riconciliazione a cui sono aperto, altrimenti spero con tutta la calma e liberazione di un nuovo io di dirci addio...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei abbia lanciato la bomba e l'unico sforzo che ritiene di dover fare sia : aspettare che passi e che qualcuno tolga di mezzo i cocci. Io me ne andrei di casa per qualche tempo; in via provvisoria (ma a lei non lo direi). Magari dopo le feste. Forse sarebbe la scossa giusta per vederla finalmente consapevole di qualcosa. Scusa nicola; dille che ci devi pensare e vuoi stare da solo per un po' (che può essere un po' poco o un po' molto...non lo puoi sapere). Che cominciasse a smazzarsi pure lei per rimettere insieme il matrimonio. Magari comincia persino a sforzarsi di darti delle spiegazioni.


Il messaggio che le ho inviato questa notte serve anche x capire cosa lei vuole fare x noi. Se ritiene di non dover dare seguito a ciò che le ho detto con il cuore in mano, quello che dici tu sarà il mio ultimo tentativo di darle una scossa. Sembra imbambolata, non la riconosco come la donna intelligente ed acuta che ho sposato. Inerme, quasi rassegnata al mio volere, ma io invece vorrei che lei mi dicesse solo...non andar via,non tradirmi per vendetta, combatti con me e capisci l'errore che ho fatto. Mi basterebbe solo questo.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola, capisco il tuo stato d'animo più o meno a me è successo qualcosa di simile (anche sei io non sono un santo anzi...) e non so se tua moglie sia simile alla mia, ma bisogna farsene una ragione lei se vede un cane per strada ci pensa tutto il giorno e ci piange pure, se sfascia un matrimonio sta zitta, neanache una lacrima, ti guarda quasi come se tu fossi un cretino che soffri per una cosa del genere. Ovvio questo ti fa ancora più male e ti fa ancora più arrabbiare, possibile che tutto ciò per loro non vale nulla, possibile che noi per loro non valiamo neanche una lacrima...ma si facessero furbe fingessero anche su questo come hanno finto in passato se ci vogliono veramente...forse hanno dato per scontato il nostro amore per anni, sono convinte che le staremo sempre attaccati e non ci hanno mai considerato e rispettato per anni. Amore, rispetto, considerazione non si possono pretendere o ci vengono riconosciuti per quello che istintivamente facciamo oppure dobbiamo capire dove sbagliamo e considerare se vale la pena e lo sforzo di cambiare per queste persone. Nella mia storia ho deciso di cambiare cosciente della fatica e del dolore da affrontare, indipendentemente da lei;  se vuole può tenere il passo e tentare una riconciliazione a cui sono aperto, altrimenti spero con tutta la calma e liberazione di un nuovo io di dirci addio...


ma scusa, tu non sei lo stesso che ha scritto un 3d dove dici che hai l'amante e quando lei lo ha fatto ti sei sentito male xchè lo ha fatto?? Io sai cosa ti ho scritto a quel 3d?? Ha fatto bene!!!


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu non sei lo stesso che ha scritto un 3d dove dici che l'hai tradita e quando lei lo ha fatto ti sei sentito male xchè lo ha fatto?? Io sai cosa ti ho scritto a quel 3d?? Ha fatto bene!!!


Hai ragione, ha fatto bene pure la tua!!! Guarda, parlo di me, ti assicuro che avevo tutte le motivazioni per farlo e probabilmente anche lei...
Se vuoi puoi spiegarmi le tue motivazioni sul perchè secondo te avrebbe fatto bene...?
Ti sei sentito meglio quando lo hai scritto, senza conoscere retroscena e vissuti?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta che ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questa cosa? Fino a quando posso decidere se sia giusto far spegnere la rabbia e il disgusto che porto dentro ricominciando da zero la mia vita con lei o abbandonare la  nave? Gia a distanza di 3 mesi dall'averlo saputo  negli atteggiamenti mi vedo matto come tu descrivi. Stanotte vista la chiusura dei dialoghi con lei le ho scritto un messaggio lunghissimo su face. Di come mi sento nel vederla apparentemente tranquilla che debba essere io a decidere x entrambi, di come non l'ho mai vista piangere per noi(magari lo fa in privato), delle lacrime che a me escono anche mentre vi scrivo, della merda che ci siamo portati in casa, se finalmente ha capito come  un uomo conosciuto solo un mese e mezzo prima abbia violato la sua intimità fino a spingerla a far cose che lei stessa in precedenza aveva sempre rifiutato di esser possibili. E poi dei miei sentimenti verso lei, di rabbia vero a volte , ma che se stavo provando a dialogare con lei anche scrivendole un messaggio alle 4 del mattino mentre tutti riposano, qualcosa deve pur voler dire. Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.


Mi dispiace molto Nicola... io spero davvero per te che lei si dia una svegliata. Probabilmente non riesce a gestire le conseguenze di ciò che ha fatto impulsivamente. E non si rende conto pienamente di quello che stai passando tu.

Hai fatto bene comunque a comunicarle quello che provi, quello di cui hai bisogno TU adesso. Speriamo che lei si dia una scrollata, a questo punto.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ha fatto bene pure la tua!!! Guarda, parlo di me, ti assicuro che avevo tutte le motivazioni per farlo e probabilmente anche lei...
> Se vuoi puoi spiegarmi le tue motivazioni sul perchè secondo te avrebbe fatto bene...?
> Ti sei sentito meglio quando lo hai scritto, senza conoscere retroscena e vissuti?


perche caro Giacomo tu sei partito col piede sbagliato nel descrivere la tua storia. Tu pretendi  e ti godi una storia clandestina da circa 3 anni e poi ti crolla il mondo quando scopri che lei ha un amante(quanto cesso lascialo decidere a lei). Una vita d'inferno con lei non doveva portarti a scoparti un'altra donna, ma forse a lasciarla. Ti sei sentito umiliato perchè anche lei si sia presa quello che tu da tempo avevi? Beh Giacomo, scusa se sono stato troppo franco dicendo che ha fatto bene, solo che ho i cazzi miei per la testa e riesco solo ad ad essere sincero fino a far male in questo periodo.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto Nicola... io spero davvero per te che lei si dia una svegliata. Probabilmente non riesce a gestire le conseguenze di ciò che ha fatto impulsivamente. E non si rende conto pienamente di quello che stai passando tu.
> 
> Hai fatto bene comunque a comunicarle quello che provi, quello di cui hai bisogno TU adesso. Speriamo che lei si dia una scrollata, a questo punto.


non so se ha gia letto il messaggio, a questo punto spero che ancora non l'abbia fatto visto che non mi ha ancora scritto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E Sbri?


menomale che qualcuno si preoccupa per me. Scusa Nicola per l'OT.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> menomale che qualcuno si preoccupa per me. Scusa Nicola per l'OT.


ciao sbri


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> non so se ha gia letto il messaggio, a questo punto spero che ancora non l'abbia fatto visto che non mi ha ancora scritto...


Se un messaggio così aperto e sincero non ottiene risposta, forse davvero l'unico modo di metterla di fronte alle sue responsabilità è quello di allontanarsi per un po'. 

Io l'avevo fatto a suo tempo, proprio dopo circa 3 mesi dalla scoperta di essere stata tradita. Sono stata fuori casa per quasi 2 mesi. E' servito, molto.

E' servito soprattutto a me, per mettere in ordine i miei pensieri, che prima erano sottosopra per via della rabbia che avevo dentro. 
Tienila come soluzione alternativa. 

Certo, fare le valigie e andarsene non è facile. Io a distanza di anni ricordo esattamente quello che provavo... è una delle sensazioni più forti che ricordo tra quelle legate al quel periodo. Piangevo e i miei figli mi guardavano preoccupati, il piccino non aveva nemmeno 3 anni... però da lì ho cominciato a risalire, piano piano. A stare meglio, ecco.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma che, davvero? Cos'è? Che figata! Tipo macchina per l'insulto random, che storia.
> Non equivocare;se leggi i miei messaggi dei giorni scorsi,vedrai che niente e' scritto per caso,e tutte le frecce scoccate hanno centrato il bersaglio.
> Dai oh, come funziona? Per esempio, se io ti scrivo "figlio di puttana", come rispondi? Ma che storia. Tipo quelle intelligenze artificiali farlocche che in realtà rispondevano mezzo a caso. Vabbè. Dai: FIGLIO DI PUTTANA.


Fai l'errore di considerare tutti gli utenti allo stesso tuo livello.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> scusate, con tutta la stronzaggine che ha l'utente che stai citando, questo post era di tutt'altro tenore.


*Cosa ridi,BECCO?*


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Se un messaggio così aperto e sincero non ottiene risposta, forse davvero l'unico modo di metterla di fronte alle sue responsabilità è quello di allontanarsi per un po'.
> 
> Io l'avevo fatto a suo tempo, proprio dopo circa 3 mesi dalla scoperta di essere stata tradita. Sono stata fuori casa per quasi 2 mesi. E' servito, molto.
> 
> ...


Spero di non dover mai fare ciò che hai fatto tu. Immagino già il momento...ma confido che ora lei sia a casa sul divano a leggere e rileggere la mia lettera, magari sta trovando le risposte anche dentro di se. Spero si scrolli di dosso l'apatia di questo periodo e cominci a dirmi tutte le cose belle che vorrei sentirmi dire da lei.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Cavolo,due giorni di assenza e ritrovo oltre 100 pagine,troppa grazia Sant'Antone.
Il buono e' che i rossi consecutivi sono arrivati a 19.
Ottimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Il messaggio che le ho inviato questa notte serve anche x capire cosa lei vuole fare x noi. Se ritiene di non dover dare seguito a ciò che le ho detto con il cuore in mano, quello che dici tu sarà il mio ultimo tentativo di darle una scossa. Sembra imbambolata, non la riconosco come la donna intelligente ed acuta che ho sposato. Inerme, quasi rassegnata al mio volere, ma io invece vorrei che lei mi dicesse solo...non andar via,non tradirmi per vendetta, combatti con me e capisci l'errore che ho fatto. Mi basterebbe solo questo.


Nicola, capisco che per te sia difficile da accettare, ma secondo me tua moglie adesso ... ha bisogno di ripigliarsi un attimo.
Mi spiego: lei si era fatta un film e ne è partito un altro che non avrebbe assolutamente voluto vedere.
Non ti ha detto del tradimento con lo scopo di farti soffrire, non aveva pensatounhappy che ti avrebbe fatto così tanto male.
Ora probabilmente, mi auspico, si sente quantomeno idiota e sta facendo un paio di conti con se stessa.
Io al suo posto ne farei pure 4 di conti, e una verifica contabile alla fine.
Se è la persona intelligente che descrivi, prima di mettersi a piangere deve capire bene bene tutti i motivi per cui lo deve fare.
Perchè dopo errori così gravi e marchiani(mi riferisco alla confessione), prima di muovere un passo una persona intelligente ci pensa.
Dammi retta: vai a trovare un amico, uno zio, un cugino. Due giorni.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Cosa ridi,BECCO?*


io ora sono certo di esserlo, tanti ancora non sanno...becco.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> io ora sono certo di esserlo, tanti ancora non sanno...becco.


Vuoi ammazzarmi a cornate?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicola, capisco che per te sia difficile da accettare, ma secondo me tua moglie adesso ... ha bisogno di ripigliarsi un attimo.
> Mi spiego: lei si era fatta un film e ne è partito un altro che non avrebbe assolutamente voluto vedere.
> Non ti ha detto del tradimento con lo scopo di farti soffrire, non aveva pensatounhappy che ti avrebbe fatto così tanto male.
> Ora probabilmente, mi auspico, si sente quantomeno idiota e sta facendo un paio di conti con se stessa.
> ...


basta con gli amici x favore.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

20 rossi,stupefacente.
Ringrazio gli/le ignoti/e benefattori/meretrici


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> basta con gli amici x favore.


:mrgreenps


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreenps


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


>


Guarda che riuscire a ridere e ironizzare è una mano santa, ti toglie quello strozzo malefico che toglie il fiato.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perche caro Giacomo tu sei partito col piede sbagliato nel descrivere la tua storia. Tu pretendi  e ti godi una storia clandestina da circa 3 anni e poi ti crolla il mondo quando scopri che lei ha un amante(quanto cesso lascialo decidere a lei). Una vita d'inferno con lei non doveva portarti a scoparti un'altra donna, ma forse a lasciarla. Ti sei sentito umiliato perchè anche lei si sia presa quello che tu da tempo avevi? Beh Giacomo, scusa se sono stato troppo franco dicendo che ha fatto bene, solo che ho i cazzi miei per la testa e riesco solo ad ad essere sincero fino a far male in questo periodo.


Nicola, cesso l'ha usato lei nei suoi confronti e ti dirò che la cosa mi ha fatto pure male perchè ho visto la sua freddezza, quasi cattiveria nel rapporto (sono stato anche contento però, perchè significava che non contasse nulla per lei). Questa freddezza a tratti spietatezza del suo tradimento l'aveva anche con me nel quotidiano. Si ho sbagliato, la cosa eticamente più corretta sarebbe stato lasciarla prima, ma amavo mia moglie e se non riesco ora che ho tutto, prima per me era impossibile. Ho sempre sperato illudendomi e soffrendo che lei cambiasse o cambiassi io. Io sono cambiato forse in peggio facendomi l'amante e non lasciandola...è una mia debolezza...ma sono sopravvissuto.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che riuscire a ridere e ironizzare è una mano santa, ti toglie quello strozzo malefico che toglie il fiato.


concordo pienamente con te


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cavolo,due giorni di assenza e ritrovo oltre 100 pagine,troppa grazia Sant'Antone.
> Il buono e' che i rossi consecutivi sono arrivati a 19.
> Ottimo.


Verde mio, così sei contento


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Spero di non dover mai fare ciò che hai fatto tu. Immagino già il momento...ma confido che ora lei sia a casa sul divano a leggere e rileggere la mia lettera, magari sta trovando le risposte anche dentro di se. Spero si scrolli di dosso l'apatia di questo periodo e cominci a dirmi tutte le cose belle che vorrei sentirmi dire da lei.


Sicuramente sarà così


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> *io ora sono certo di esserlo, tanti ancora non sanno*...becco.


Eh già


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Verde mio, così sei contento


Ma lo vedi che sei stronza?
Oltre a lesbica e troia.
Tutti quei vibratori con cui ti riempi i buchi t'han dato al cervello.
Tu non hai diritto ad avere il clitoride.
Recidilo e dallo in pasto ai cani.
Mi sarei arrabbiato terribilmente,se prima di quel verde non fosse giunto il 21esimo rosso.....grazie.....


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> 20 rossi,stupefacente.
> Ringrazio gli/le ignoti/e benefattori/meretrici


A me stai sulle palle, perciò verde.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che sei stronza?
> Oltre a lesbica e troia.
> Tutti quei vibratori con cui ti riempi i buchi t'han dato al cervello.
> Tu non hai diritto ad avere il clitoride.
> ...


Lesbica no, bruto maschilista incazzato, semmai sono bisessuale.

Prego.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lesbica no, bruto maschilista incazzato, semmai *sono bisessuale.*
> 
> Prego.


Davvero? Non lo sapevo. L'avevi scritto?


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A me stai sulle palle, perciò verde.


Si vede che voi di sinistra non capite una fava.
Voi per protesta votereste Berlusconi,se lui si volesse togliere dalla politica.
Quelle come voi bisogna coltivarle.
Crescete bene,come i funghi sulla merda quando gli si piscia sopra.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lesbica no, bruto maschilista incazzato, semmai sono bisessuale.
> 
> Prego.


Non sei bisessuale,e' solo che devi farti leccare la passera da qualche vecchia sdentata ed ipovedente,quando a forza di prendere cannelli africani ce l'hai tutta piena di pus e piaghe.
Che farebbe schifo anche ad un barbone in tiro.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Davvero? Non lo sapevo. L'avevi scritto?


Mi pare di si, da qualche parte!

Non ho mai raccontato di quella miserabile zoccolona che mi ha sedotta e abbandonata?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si vede che *voi di sinistra non capite una fava*.
> Voi per protesta votereste Berlusconi,se lui si volesse togliere dalla politica.
> Quelle come voi bisogna coltivarle.
> Crescete bene,come i funghi sulla merda quando gli si piscia sopra.


C'avrei scommesso :unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> C'avrei scommesso :unhappy:


E avresti perso.
Perche' tu in realta' sei una sporca fascista.
Ma solo nel senso che non ti lavi.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non sei bisessuale,e' solo che devi farti leccare la passera da qualche vecchia sdentata ed ipovedente,quando a forza di prendere cannelli africani ce l'hai tutta piena di pus e piaghe.
> Che farebbe schifo anche ad un barbone in tiro.


Mi spiace deluderti, la mia patata è semi-nuova e le mie ammiratrici sono state tutte giovani, carine e munite di denti.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi pare di si, da qualche parte!
> 
> Non ho mai raccontato di quella miserabile zoccolona che mi ha sedotta e abbandonata?


Boh, io non leggo tantissimo in giro eh... mi concentro su pochi thread. Comunque la bisessualità mi ha sempre incuriosito, più dell'omosessualità.

Vabbè, magari un giorno ti farò qualche domanda se posso.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, io non leggo tantissimo in giro eh... mi concentro su pochi thread. Comunque la bisessualità mi ha sempre incuriosito, più dell'omosessualità.
> 
> *Vabbè, magari un giorno ti farò qualche domanda se posso.*


Ma certo  no problem!


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E avresti perso.
> Perche' tu in realta' *sei una sporca fascista*.
> Ma solo nel senso che non ti lavi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

ma che bel leggere, che piacevolezze.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti, la mia patata è semi-nuova e le mie ammiratrici sono state tutte giovani, carine e munite di denti.


La tua e' semi nuova come la Ritmo del '78 di un rappresentante di vibratori.
Le tue ammiratrici le paghi.
Quelle come te e l'altra finta rossa non meritano di avere un Natale.
E vi faccio gli Auguri solo per farvi rosicare di esserne prive.
Buon Natale,ed ora schiattate.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che bel leggere, che piacevolezze.


Ma non ti eri stancata di leggere sempre gli stessi insulti?

Questi almeno sono un po' più fantasiosi, bisogna dargliene atto 

Vabbè, vado a farmi la doccia va' :mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che bel leggere, che piacevolezze.


Forse quando facevi la modella quelli che ti volevano portare a letto ti facevano credere di essere intelligente.
Chiediti perche' adesso nessuno lo fa piu',stronza.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> menomale che qualcuno si preoccupa per me. Scusa Nicola per l'OT.


Come va?  Ah ah povero nicola il suo 3D è. Praticamente diventato una "comune" :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non ti eri stancata di leggere sempre gli stessi insulti?
> 
> Questi almeno sono un po' più fantasiosi, bisogna dargliene atto
> 
> Vabbè, vado a farmi la doccia va' :mexican:


Mizzeca...! muto sugnu..! 

Sperando che il lupastro non ti legga... già sbava troppo di per se..


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Forse quando facevi la modella quelli che ti volevano portare a letto ti facevano credere di essere intelligente.
> Chiediti perche' adesso nessuno lo fa piu',stronza.


certo, è straziante .ma se morivo giovane era peggio:singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, è straziante .ma se morivo giovane era peggio:singleeye:


Davvero facevi la modella?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, è straziante .ma se morivo giovane era peggio:singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *La tua e' semi nuova come la Ritmo del '78 di un rappresentante di vibratori.*
> Le tue ammiratrici le paghi.
> Quelle come te e l'altra finta rossa non meritano di avere un Natale.
> E vi faccio gli Auguri solo per farvi rosicare di esserne prive.
> Buon Natale,ed ora schiattate.


:rotfl:Jesus.


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca...! muto sugnu..!
> 
> Sperando che il lupastro non ti legga... già sbava troppo di per se..


Cosa non dovrei leggere :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: e poi sbavo???? :calcio:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


>


Ringrazialo ci ha passato l'info che i fascisti son sporchi :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La tua e' semi nuova come la Ritmo del '78 di un rappresentante di vibratori.
> Le tue ammiratrici le paghi.
> Quelle come te e l'altra finta rossa non meritano di avere un Natale.
> E vi faccio gli Auguri solo per farvi rosicare di esserne prive.
> Buon Natale,ed ora schiattate.


Sono sempre stata contraria al sesso a pagamento.

Buon Natale anche a te, ricambio di cuore gli auguri.

La tua bocca è buona solo da prendere a pugni o pisciarci dentro.

Spero che ti si spezzi il sorriso mentre stai cercando di mangiare un roccocò.

Ciao stronzone.


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> *Hai ragione, ha fatto bene pure la tua!!!* Guarda, parlo di me, ti assicuro che avevo tutte le motivazioni per farlo e probabilmente anche lei...
> Se vuoi puoi spiegarmi le tue motivazioni sul perchè secondo te avrebbe fatto bene...?
> Ti sei sentito meglio quando lo hai scritto, senza conoscere retroscena e vissuti?


Due traditi che si insultano dandosi del cornuto a vicenda


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Due traditi che si insultano dandosi del cornuto a vicenda


mi sa che non hai capito il senso è con lui che ce l'avevo x via di cio che ha fatto.


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che riuscire a ridere e ironizzare è una mano santa, ti toglie quello strozzo malefico che toglie il fiato.


BRAVA!:up:

Nicola sei divertentissimo:carneval:...ma che fai ..ti incazzi  con Giacomo1...

MADDAI  lo dice lui stesso di essere un SOPRAVVISSUTOOO....:unhappy:


ps scusa Giacomo1 ma Nicola è un toro nell'arena e tu ti sei vestito di ROSSO


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> BRAVA!:up:
> 
> Nicola sei divertentissimo:carneval:...ma che fai ..ti incazzi  con Giacomo1...
> 
> ...


ahahaha anche se è vero. Ma toro potevi evitare!!! sigh :smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

*DITEMELO...*

siamo su 'scherzi a parte'.
Ovviamente non mi riferisco  Nicola.
Ma a me pare di essere sul nido del cucùlo... e sfiga vuole non ci sia manco Nicholson.


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ahahaha anche se è vero. Ma toro potevi evitare!!! sigh :smile::smile:


Vedi..io dico TORO .. e penso a una cosa....

TU del TORO pensi subito alle CORNA :incazzato::incazzato:


Ma come devo fare con TE?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Vedi..io dico TORO .. e penso a una cosa....
> 
> TU del TORO pensi subito alle CORNA :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...


tu sai che questa volta ero autoironico...


----------



## danielacala (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> tu sai che questa volta ero autoironico...


QUOTO:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Due traditi che si insultano dandosi del cornuto a vicenda



il massimo proprio.,.. ma che è :unhappy:


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il massimo proprio.,.. ma che è :unhappy:


ripeto, ho risposto ad un atteggiamento avuto da giacomo. nessuna offesa e se giacomo si è sentito offeso da me me ne scuso.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ripeto, ho risposto ad un atteggiamento avuto da giacomo. nessuna offesa e se giacomo si è sentito offeso da me me ne scuso.



si, l'ho capito... 

ma diciamo che si respira un'aria strana qui dentro ultimamente,...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, l'ho capito...
> 
> ma diciamo che si respira un'aria strana qui dentro ultimamente,...


Secondo me Quib ci sta facendo uno scherzo...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, l'ho capito...
> 
> ma diciamo che si respira un'aria strana qui dentro ultimamente,...


infatti, io sono nuovo di qui, e non capisco perchè tanti rancori gli uni verso gli altri di utenti che si conoscono da tempo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> infatti, io sono nuovo di qui, e non capisco perchè tanti rancori gli uni verso gli altri di utenti che si conoscono da tempo.


è un po' come nel matrimonio:mrgreen:


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un po' come nel matrimonio:mrgreen:


 insomma odio e ammore...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

@ sbri...niente ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> @ sbri...niente ancora.


Te l'ho detto... pigliati due giorni. Aria, non vi fate pressione a vicenda. Non da solo però, non hai nessuno da poter andare a trovare da solo per un we?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> insomma odio e ammore...


più che altro si arriva a litigare per chi abbia portato giù l'immondizia l'ultima volta.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che altro si arriva a litigare per chi abbia portato giù l'immondizia l'ultima volta.



Seeeee....noi litigavamo perchè io spremevo tubetto del dentifricio dal mezzo invece che dal fondo


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeeee....noi litigavamo perchè io spremevo tubetto del dentifricio dal mezzo invece che dal fondo


maledetti tubetti.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> maledetti tubetti.


Qualcosa mi dice che ne sai qualcosa pure te


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ripeto, ho risposto ad un atteggiamento avuto da giacomo. nessuna offesa e se giacomo si è sentito offeso da me me ne scuso.


Ma che offeso, secondo me pretendi troppo da tua moglie...è inutile non verserà mai una lacrima sono così...ma ci amano. Senti questa, ieri scazzo totale con lei, io esprimo la mia sofferenza e lei strafottente; la mando a quel paese il Natale non lo facciamo insieme...dopo due ore faccio un primo passo ci riparliamo ed andiamo a letto insieme, piacevole, coinvolta ma migliorabile almeno non'è il manichino di un paio di mesi fà...oggi in ufficio mi sego su alcuni pensieri vado giù, le mando un sms chiedendo indirettamente una parola di conforto...ma di che, neanche una risposta... allora per alleviare la sofferenza-incazzatura sto per chiamare la mia amate (ora relegata al solo ruolo di amica ma che è dolce e mi ripete sempre di amarmi e che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra)...Poi penso a cosa pretendo da lei, è come di chiedere ad un uomo senza gambe di fare i 100m, se desidero queste cose le devo cercare altrove o ci rinuncio. Non chiamo l'amante ma chiamo lei, parliamo due ore quasi umiliandomi nelle mie richieste affettive, lei risponde che ci prova come se mi rispondesse un citofono...Penso magari mi sta capendo, mi illudo lo so..lei è così. Se vuoi la sua considerazione devi farti tu avanti, mettendo da parte ogni tua aspettativa, sono queste a farti soffrire...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma che offeso, secondo me pretendi troppo da tua moglie...è inutile non verserà mai una lacrima sono così...ma ci amano. Senti questa, ieri scazzo totale con lei, io esprimo la mia sofferenza e lei strafottente; la mando a quel paese il Natale non lo facciamo insieme...dopo due ore faccio un primo passo ci riparliamo ed andiamo a letto insieme, piacevole, coinvolta ma migliorabile almeno non'è il manichino di un paio di mesi fà...oggi in ufficio mi sego su alcuni pensieri vado giù, le mando un sms chiedendo indirettamente una parola di conforto...ma di che, neanche una risposta... allora per alleviare la sofferenza-incazzatura sto per chiamare la mia amate (ora relegata al solo ruolo di amica ma che è dolce e mi ripete sempre di amarmi e che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra)...Poi penso a cosa pretendo da lei, è come di chiedere ad un uomo senza gambe di fare i 100m, se desidero queste cose le devo cercare altrove o ci rinuncio. Non chiamo l'amante ma chiamo lei, parliamo due ore quasi umiliandomi nelle mie richieste affettive, lei risponde che ci prova come se mi rispondesse un citofono...Penso magari mi sta capendo, mi illudo lo so..lei è così. Se vuoi la sua considerazione devi farti tu avanti, mettendo da parte ogni tua aspettativa, sono queste a farti soffrire...


certo che se ci pensate è assurdo che chi viene tradito fa passi avanti verso colui/ei che ha tradito.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che se ci pensate è assurdo che chi viene tradito fa passi avanti verso colui/ei che ha tradito.


Prima o poi tutti diventiamo tori, e solo questione di tempo...gli illuminati dovrebbero vivere solo più a lungo per essere traditi...fattene una ragione.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma che offeso, secondo me pretendi troppo da tua moglie...è* inutile non verserà mai una lacrima sono così...ma ci amano. *Senti questa, ieri scazzo totale con lei, io esprimo la mia sofferenza e lei strafottente; la mando a quel paese il Natale non lo facciamo insieme...*dopo due ore faccio un primo passo *ci riparliamo ed andiamo a letto insieme, piacevole, coinvolta ma migliorabile almeno non'è il manichino di un paio di mesi fà...oggi in ufficio mi sego su alcuni pensieri vado giù, le mando un sms chiedendo indirettamente una parola di conforto...ma di che, neanche una risposta... allora per alleviare la sofferenza-incazzatura sto per chiamare la mia amate (ora relegata al solo ruolo di amica ma che è dolce e mi ripete sempre di amarmi e che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra)...Poi penso a cosa pretendo da lei, è come di chiedere ad un uomo senza gambe di fare i 100m, se desidero queste cose le devo cercare altrove o ci rinuncio. Non chiamo l'amante ma chiamo lei, parliamo due ore quasi umiliandomi nelle mie richieste affettive, lei risponde che ci prova come se mi rispondesse un citofono...Penso magari mi sta capendo, mi illudo lo so..lei è così. Se vuoi la sua considerazione devi farti tu avanti, mettendo da parte ogni tua aspettativa, sono queste a farti soffrire...



ehhhhhhhhh???


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhh???


----------



## scrittore (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Prima o poi tutti diventiamo tori, e solo questione di tempo...gli illuminati dovrebbero vivere solo più a lungo per essere traditi...fattene una ragione.


gli illuminati rifuggono le relazioni durature e amano raccontare di quelle che hanno lasciato in loro solo bei ricordi.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhh???


infatti...????


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


no ma hai letto?


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> infatti...????




cioè ho capito bene? la moglie lo tradisce e fa pure quella che si incazza e poi lui fa il primo passo?


ps. cmq ho letto anche di un amante... quindi pure lui non è sto stinco di santo :carneval:


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè ho capito bene? la moglie lo tradisce e fa pure quella che si incazza e poi lui fa il primo passo?
> 
> 
> ps. cmq ho letto anche di un amante... quindi pure lui non è sto stinco di santo :carneval:


Quanto mi sarei fatto male se non avessi avuto il paracadute...


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè ho capito bene? la moglie lo tradisce e fa pure quella che si incazza e poi lui fa il primo passo?
> 
> 
> ps. cmq ho letto anche di un amante... quindi pure lui non è sto stinco di santo :carneval:


Da quel che ho capito io è una sorta di pareggio .... quindi :clava:all'uno ed all'altra .... così per par condicio :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito io è una sorta di pareggio .... quindi :clava:all'uno ed all'altra .... così per par condicio :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Quanto mi sarei fatto male se non avessi avuto il paracadute...


il paracadute sarebbe la tua amante?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il paracadute sarebbe la tua amante?


secondo lui si


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> secondo lui si


io quando sono stata tradita non mi ha mai sfiorata nemmeno l'idea di "usare" un'altra persona per non affondare


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io quando sono stata tradita non mi ha mai sfiorata nemmeno l'idea di "usare" un'altra persona per non affondare


nemmeno ti è sfiorata l'idea di vendicarti allo stesso modo?


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io quando sono stata tradita non mi ha mai sfiorata nemmeno l'idea di "usare" un'altra persona per non affondare


Perche tu sei :simy: e landesinaleggasi bella e brava)


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> nemmeno ti è sfiorata l'idea di vendicarti allo stesso modo?



sinceramente? no...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perche tu sei :simy: e landesinaleggasi bella e brava)



:bacissimo:


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io quando sono stata tradita non mi ha mai sfiorata nemmeno l'idea di "usare" un'altra persona per non affondare


Tengo a precisare che la mia amante-ora amica non la considero un paracadute era solo una riflessione col senno del poi...Le voglio veramente bene e se lo merita, ma mi manca qualcosa per amarla...


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:


:kiss:


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sinceramente? no...


allora sei davvero tanto brava come dice il mio amico wolf


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che la mia amante-ora amica non la considero un paracadute era solo una riflessione col senno del poi...Le voglio veramente bene e se lo merita, ma mi manca qualcosa per amarla...


hai usato tu quel termine, e come la consideri? cioè per te è stato un modo per non affondare, quindi magari ora le vuoi bene ma all'inizio l'hai usata


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> allora sei davvero tanto brava come dice il mio amico wolf


ho fatto altre scelte nicola.. io sono andata per la mia strada. io non sono riuscita a perdonare. quindi forse non sono poi cosi brava


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho fatto altre scelte nicola.. io sono andata per la mia strada. io non sono riuscita a perdonare. quindi forse non sono poi cosi brava


ti sei allontanata subito da lui o è stata una decisione lunga e sofferta?


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho fatto altre scelte nicola.. io sono andata per la mia strada. io non sono riuscita a perdonare. quindi forse non sono poi cosi brava


Suvvia Simy non ti schernire ....


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai usato tu quel termine, e come la consideri? cioè per te è stato un modo per non affondare, quindi magari ora le vuoi bene ma all'inizio l'hai usata


No Simy, è un pochino diverso... erano tre anni che mi vedevo tutti i giorni con lei prima che mia moglie mi tradisse, poi per tanti motivi ho deciso di ritentare...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ti sei allontanata subito da lui o è stata una decisione lunga e sofferta?


no, ci ho provato per un anno circa, ho tentato di perdonare e lasciarmi alle spalle il tradimento... poi lui lo ha fatto di nuovo...e ho chiuso, in una settimana me ne sono andata


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No Simy, è un pochino diverso... erano tre anni che mi vedevo tutti i giorni con lei prima che mia moglie mi tradisse, poi per tanti motivi ho deciso di ritentare...


oddio non ho capito, eravate amanti già da prima?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ci ho provato per un anno circa, ho tentato di perdonare e lasciarmi alle spalle il tradimento... poi lui lo ha fatto di nuovo...e ho chiuso, in una settimana me ne sono andata


mi spiace, non conoscevo la tua storia. Già il peso di un tradimento è pesante da sopportare, tornare a fidarsi della stessa persona è un percorso difficile, lo sto provando io, se poi dopo tutti gli sforzi che hai fatto x riprenderti da ciò che ti ha devastato dentro lui/lei ci ricasca deve essere insopportabile il fardello.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio non ho capito, eravate amanti già da prima?


Si...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi spiace, non conoscevo la tua storia. Già il peso di un tradimento è pesante da sopportare, tornare a fidarsi della stessa persona è un percorso difficile, lo sto provando io, se poi dopo tutti gli sforzi che hai fatto x riprenderti da ciò che ti ha devastato dentro lui/lei ci ricasca deve essere insopportabile il fardello.



perchè io sono "vecchia" del forum :mrgreen:

ma la cosa è stata abbastanza lunga, e ammetto che anche io ho avuto le mie colpe perchè inevitabilmente nonostante ci provassi anche io sono cambiata nei suoi confronti. 
quello che non gli ho mai perdonato è stato il fatto che se la sia portata in casa nostra, nel nostro letto.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Si...




ah vabbè allora ma de che stamo a parlà


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io sono "vecchia" del forum :mrgreen:
> 
> ma la cosa è stata abbastanza lunga, e ammetto che anche io ho avuto le mie colpe perchè inevitabilmente nonostante ci provassi anche io sono cambiata nei suoi confronti.
> quello che non gli ho mai perdonato è stato il fatto che se la sia portata in casa nostra, *nel nostro letto*.


azz pure tu come me??? Oddiooooo


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> azz pure tu come me??? Oddiooooo



bè, che volevi l'esclusiva? ma guarda tu questo


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bè, che volevi l'esclusiva? ma guarda tu questo


 mi hai fatto sorridere di una cosa insopportabile.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere di una cosa insopportabile.



mi fa piacere


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fa piacere


beh ma almeno lei non era tua amica immagino, su questo io ho l'esclusiva!!


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh ma almeno lei non era tua amica immagino, su questo io ho l'esclusiva!!


era una sua collega, che lui mi ha fatto conoscere e che mi ha portato a casa a pranzo in più occasioni. non era mi amica


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era una sua collega, che lui mi ha fatto conoscere e che mi ha portato a casa a pranzo in più occasioni. non era mi amica


Mi ricordo male o raccontasti che te fece una piazzata sotto casa quando li hai beccati ?


----------



## zanna (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era una sua collega, che lui mi ha fatto conoscere e che mi ha portato a casa a pranzo in più occasioni. non era mi amica


Che ti vorrei abbracciare forte te l'ho mai detto??


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah vabbè allora ma de che stamo a parlà


Tranquilla già mi hanno linciato, ma ci sono le attenuanti...e poi ora siamo solo amici. In ogni caso sono stato tradito, lei non sa nulla e lo ha fatto...ma qui si fanno i processi senza prove.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fa piacere





Simy ha detto:


> era una sua collega, che lui mi ha fatto conoscere e che mi ha portato a casa a pranzo in più occasioni. non era mi amica


che dirti, hai letto la mia storia, abbastanza simile alla tua, noi invece ci frequentavamo continuamente a 4 mentre a divertirsi erano solo 2..


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ricordo male o raccontasti che te fece una piazzata sotto casa quando li hai beccati ?


avoja, me voleva pure spaccà la macchina, poi mi faceva le telefonate anonime, mi mandava le lettere anonime e mi ha pure querelata perchè io le ho detto che non mi doveva rompere i coglioni


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Che ti vorrei abbracciare forte te l'ho mai detto??




:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> avoja, me voleva pure spaccà la macchina, poi mi faceva le telefonate anonime, mi mandava le lettere anonime e mi ha pure querelata perchè io le ho detto che non mi doveva rompere i coglioni


uhm


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Tranquilla già mi hanno linciato, *ma ci sono le attenuanti*...e poi ora siamo solo amici. In ogni caso sono stato tradito, lei non sa nulla e lo ha fatto...ma qui si fanno i processi senza prove.



:saggio:
prendo nota

no, nessun processo... figurati.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era una sua collega, che lui mi ha fatto conoscere e che mi ha portato a casa a pranzo in più occasioni. non era mi amica





Simy ha detto:


> avoja, me voleva pure spaccà la macchina, poi mi faceva le telefonate anonime, mi mandava le lettere anonime e mi ha pure querelata perchè io le ho detto che non mi doveva rompere i coglioni


Che esseri schifosi...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> prendo nota
> 
> no, nessun processo... figurati.


credimi, anche io a Giacomo a volte non riesco proprio a seguirlo


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che esseri schifosi...


 è acqua passata ormai


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credimi, anche io a Giacomo a volte non riesco proprio a seguirlo



non ho letto la sua storia, me la rileggerò e poi dirò la mia. 
fermo restando che ci saranno pure le attenuanti ma la sua storia è un po' diversa, ovvero, se prima tradisci non è che poi puoi fare la vittima perchè sei stato tradito e hai scoperto, perchè se la moglie sapesse che anche lei è stata tradita non so mica come andrebbe a finire


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho letto la sua storia, me la rileggerò e poi dirò la mia.
> fermo restando che ci saranno pure le attenuanti ma la sua storia è un po' diversa, ovvero, se prima tradisci non è che poi puoi fare la vittima perchè sei stato tradito e hai scoperto, perchè se la moglie sapesse che anche lei è stata tradita non so mica come andrebbe a finire


cioè lui dice che la moglie lo ha tradito senza sapere che a sua volta è tradita e dunque è colpevole in quanto tale. Almeno credo sia questo il suo pensiero.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> cioè lui dice che la moglie lo ha tradito senza sapere che a sua volta è tradita e dunque è colpevole in quanto tale. Almeno credo sia questo il suo pensiero.


:sbatti:

giacomì, giuro che mi leggo la storia... ma messa cosi io di attenuanti ne vedo poche. cioè... lei è colpevole perchè ti ha tradito senza sapere di essere stata tratita.. e tu?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> giacomì, giuro che mi leggo la storia... ma messa cosi io di attenuanti ne vedo poche. cioè... lei è colpevole perchè ti ha tradito senza sapere di essere stata tratita.. e tu?


ehehehe è proprio così...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> avoja, me voleva pure spaccà la macchina, poi mi faceva le telefonate anonime, mi mandava le lettere anonime e mi ha pure querelata perchè io le ho detto che non mi doveva rompere i coglioni


Chissà perchè me la immagino una tipo:

abbbbbella (rigorosamente con 4 b) tu da oggi l'omo mio nu lo tocchi hai capito.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chissà perchè me la immagino una tipo:
> 
> abbbbbella (rigorosamente con 4 b) tu da oggi l'omo mio nu lo tocchi hai capito.......
> 
> ...


e lei le ha detto: prenditelo e dammi pure il resto in spiccioli!!


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credimi, anche io a Giacomo a volte non riesco proprio a seguirlo


Perchè le cose vanno contestualizzate e non sono mai come appaiono al primo sguardo...ti pare che smetto con l'amate dopo tutto questo tempo solo per il mio tradimento...provo a creare un nuovo rapporto questa volta soddisfacente per entrambi, se riesco bene altrimenti devo accettare che ho sposato la donna sbagliata...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e lei le ha detto: prenditelo e dammi pure il resto in spiccioli!!


Of course  

Credo le abbia lasciato pure la Garanzia.......ma tanto era scaduta


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Perchè le cose vanno contestualizzate e non sono mai come appaiono al primo sguardo*...ti pare che smetto con l'amate dopo tutto questo tempo solo per il mio tradimento*...provo a creare un nuovo rapporto questa volta soddisfacente per entrambi, se riesco bene altrimenti devo accettare che ho sposato la donna sbagliata...


Giacomo , io ti vedo confuso più di me.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chissà perchè me la immagino una tipo:
> 
> abbbbbella (rigorosamente con 4 b) tu da oggi l'omo mio nu lo tocchi hai capito.......
> 
> ...


no no assolutamente anche perchè non era nemmeno di Roma, ma di Verona


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e lei le ha detto: prenditelo e dammi pure il resto in spiccioli!!





Tubarao ha detto:


> Of course
> 
> Credo le abbia lasciato pure la Garanzia.......ma tanto era scaduta


:yes:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no assolutamente anche perchè non era nemmeno di Roma, ma di Verona


Vicino a Vicenza... :nuke:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vicino a Vicenza... :nuke:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io ti amo


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> e lei le ha detto: prenditelo e dammi pure il resto in spiccioli!!


No vi sbagliate, ho fatto pure l'università con impegno e fatica...è solo che sono così in chiesa con i santi in stalla con i fanti...VITTIMA MAI sono qui solo per una crescita interiore, ognuno ha le sue strade...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No vi sbagliate, ho fatto pure l'università con impegno e fatica...è solo che sono così in chiesa con i santi in stalla con i fanti...VITTIMA MAI sono qui solo per una crescita interiore, ognuno ha le sue strade...


Madooooo' Giacomì mi stai mandando in confusione. Che hai scritto??


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No vi sbagliate, ho fatto pure l'università con impegno e fatica...è solo che sono così in chiesa con i santi in stalla con i fanti...VITTIMA MAI sono qui solo per una crescita interiore, ognuno ha le sue strade...



parlavano di me


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> parlavano di me


:up:


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> parlavano di me


mp


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Giacomo , io ti vedo confuso più di me.


Intendevo che ho chiuso con l'amante perchè sto provando con mia moglie a costruire un nuovo rapporto, e mi sto impegnando su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mp


te ti vedo fare un po' il furbino già molto meno provato


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Intendevo che ho chiuso con l'amante perchè sto provando con mia moglie a costruire un nuovo rapporto, e mi sto impegnando su tutti i fronti.


ok ora si che va bene, sn contento che ci stai provando


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te ti vedo fare un po' il furbino già molto meno provato


chiedile cosa le sto dicendo...ehehehe oggi va un po meglio cmq


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te ti vedo fare un po' il furbino già molto meno provato


vuoi mp anche tu??? eheheeh


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te ti vedo fare un po' il furbino già molto meno provato



era solo un consiglio visto che abbiamo storie simili. e poi gli ho fatto fare una risata... non essere prevenuta :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> chiedile cosa le sto dicendo...ehehehe *oggi va un po meglio* cmq



:festa::festa::festa:

p.s prima che si fraintenda: non è una presa per i fondelli :smile:


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> parlavano di me


Ah scusate è che nello scrivere, telefonare, ecc... ho saltato qualche passaggio, solo le donne sono miltitasking.


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:


:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> chiedile cosa le sto dicendo...ehehehe oggi va un po meglio cmq


buona cosa, allora il forum giova
nonostante tutto


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Ti*

Vedo UP anche io, 
Che combini?


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Vedo UP anche io,
> Che combini?


michè è solo che da stamattina non sono ancora tornato a casa...


----------



## nicola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona cosa, allora il forum giova
> nonostante tutto


beh si, basta prendere i consigli giusti dagli utenti giusti.


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Se*



nicola ha detto:


> michè è solo che da stamattina non sono ancora tornato a casa...


Stare fuori casa ti fa stare così, Pensaci...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Stare fuori casa ti fa stare così, Pensaci...



questa è istigazione a delinquere :rotfl:


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*No, simy*



Simy ha detto:


> questa è istigazione a delinquere :rotfl:


Mostrare le differenze...tra essere sempre lì e prendersi una bella e meritata pausa, no?
Poi, cominciare a scaricarsi i pesi dalla schiena, rialzarsi e iniziare a camminare DA SOLO.


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*In ogni caso....*

Io sono ottimista, finirà per il meglio.....:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhh???


eh, ma Giacomino nostro ha le sue colpe, mica può scagliare la prima pietra:mrgreen: vado avanti a leggere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che la mia amante-ora amica non la considero un paracadute era solo una riflessione col senno del poi...Le voglio veramente bene e se lo merita, ma mi manca qualcosa per amarla...


la fideiussione sul mutuo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la fideiussione sul mutuo?:mrgreen:


No, no, casa è intestata a me e senza mutuo pagata solo col mio lavoro prima di sposarmi....se mi lascio potrei fare la separazione con colpa, ma in ogni caso la manterrei bene per i figli...sono altri i freni ho comunque dei valori e sentimenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, no, casa è intestata a me e senza mutuo pagata solo col mio lavoro prima di sposarmi....se mi lascio *potrei fare la separazione con colpa*, ma in ogni caso la manterrei bene per i figli...sono altri i freni* ho comunque dei valori e sentimenti*.


....eh?


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

pure io ogni tanto mi lascio ma poi mi chiedo scusa e mi riprendo





Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, no, casa è intestata a me e senza mutuo pagata solo col mio lavoro prima di sposarmi....se mi lascio potrei fare la separazione con colpa, ma in ogni caso la manterrei bene per i figli...sono altri i freni ho comunque dei valori e sentimenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, no, casa è intestata a me e senza mutuo pagata solo col mio lavoro prima di sposarmi....se mi lascio potrei fare la separazione con colpa, ma in ogni caso la manterrei bene per i figli...sono altri i freni ho comunque dei valori e sentimenti.


Colpa di che di averti sposato ? :mrgreen: Ma scusa se la tradisci pure te mette un investigatore privato e ti sega... Sta Bonino dammi retta che tu sei destinato a vivere sotto un ponte se no ... Dai retta ad una che S minestra co ste cose bono


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io ogni tanto mi lascio ma poi mi chiedo scusa e mi riprendo


Ma tu sei unica Min  Tu puote


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ....eh?


B'è anche se ho sbagliato mia moglie non lo sa e poi, l'amico se lo è portato a casa io in tre anni non l'ho mai fatto...un pò incazzato sono ed anche per altre cose. X Fiammetta ora con l'amante non mi frequento, per mia scelta, perchè ci voglio riprovare.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei unica Min  Tu puote


ma può una donna di mezza età essere così cretina?:santarellina:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colpa di che di averti sposato ? :mrgreen: Ma scusa se la tradisci pure te mette un investigatore privato e ti sega... Sta Bonino dammi retta che tu sei destinato a vivere sotto un ponte se no ... Dai retta ad una che S minestra co ste cose bono


Littlefire, statti zitta. Lascia che faccia. Secondo me fa bene. Come ha osato la moglie, OU!?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no assolutamente anche perchè non era nemmeno di Roma, ma di Verona


Aspetto Oscuro per la battuta


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vicino a Vicenza... :nuke:


Come non detto...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te ti vedo fare un po' il furbino già molto meno provato


Ma oggi vedi intrallazzi ovunque?


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

:rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma oggi vedi intrallazzi ovunque?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma può una donna di mezza età essere così cretina?:santarellina:


Se parli di te non sei cretina e non so se di mezz'età ma anche l'anagrafe credimi conta poco


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Littlefire, statti zitta. Lascia che faccia. Secondo me fa bene. Come ha osato la moglie, OU!?


Tu lo vuoi far piangere dillo tremendissima sbriciolatta ...giacomino qui ha nel DNA   Il destino dei casinisti che si ritrovano in braghe di tela senza sapere come ci son arrivati :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

:mrgreen:meno male





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se parli di te *non sei cretina* e non so se di mezz'età ma anche l'anagrafe credimi conta poco


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta che ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questa cosa? Fino a quando posso decidere se sia giusto far spegnere la rabbia e il disgusto che porto dentro ricominciando da zero la mia vita con lei o abbandonare la  nave? Gia a distanza di 3 mesi dall'averlo saputo  negli atteggiamenti mi vedo matto come tu descrivi. Stanotte vista la chiusura dei dialoghi con lei le ho scritto un messaggio lunghissimo su face. Di come mi sento nel vederla apparentemente tranquilla che debba essere io a decidere x entrambi, di come non l'ho mai vista piangere per noi(magari lo fa in privato), delle lacrime che a me escono anche mentre vi scrivo, della merda che ci siamo portati in casa, se finalmente ha capito come  un uomo conosciuto solo un mese e mezzo prima abbia violato la sua intimità fino a spingerla a far cose che lei stessa in precedenza aveva sempre rifiutato di esser possibili. E poi dei miei sentimenti verso lei, di rabbia vero a volte , ma che se stavo provando a dialogare con lei anche scrivendole un messaggio alle 4 del mattino mentre tutti riposano, qualcosa deve pur voler dire. Cazzo piangi x noi le ho detto, metti da parte la vergogna che provi a parlarne ma fa qualcosa x evitare che questo sia il nostro ultimo Natale insieme.


Per me si può fare quel che si sente sempre. Se a dieci anni dalla scoperta ci si rende conto che è intollerabile si può fare quel che non ci si è sentiti di fare dieci anni prima.
Certo sarebbe bene non vivere anni nella rabbia, nel dolore e nel rancore.
Per me non c'è un termine perentorio D chissà perché in Italia si deve aggiungere sempre qualcosa per chiarire che si fa sul serio "entro il termine perentorio" "entro e non oltre" "è severamente vietato" ).


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:meno male


Oh però non so se JB mi quota  Io dico di si :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> No Mic non VOGLIO essere SCHIAVA di NULLA ..in particolare non voglio che la mia mente
> diventi malata..se le persone mi vogliono INZOZZARE i pensieri ,io mi ribello rispedisco
> tutto al mittente..
> Posso vivere una situazione DIFFICILE,TRAGICA,DOLOROSA ma questo non puo' annullare
> ...


:up:
Certo c'è chi non ce la fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu lo vuoi far piangere dillo tremendissima sbriciolatta ...giacomino qui ha nel DNA Il destino dei casinisti che si ritrovano in braghe di tela senza sapere come ci son arrivati :mrgreen:


no ma de che? Lui chiede la separazione con addebito... ma con sentimento. 
Vedrai che sarà un successo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :kungfu:


In che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma de che? Lui chiede la separazione con addebito... ma con sentimento.
> Vedrai che sarà un successo.


Si si ho letto il bello e che non si avvede in che ginepraio si mette ... Ma poi i figli son minori perché se son minori è il caso che fa direttamente la consensuale che la casa resta a ex moglie e figli almeno fino alla maggiore età degli stessi :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Ma giacomino che fine fece ? :singleeye: Già si è dileguato oggi ?


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Oscuro e il conte ormai nemmeno li conterei più, perchè è un litigio infinito...
> 
> ...


Credo sia il famoso Alex. Credo. Non ci capisco niente dei loro intrighi.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma giacomino che fine fece ? :singleeye: Già si è dileguato oggi ?


Ciao fiammetta, i miei sono solo pensieri...questo perché i primi giorni preso dal naturale rancore e dall'idea di rifarmi una vita con la mia amante, feci preparare la consensuale e la denuncia per violazione di domicilio per il suo amico, poi lei mi mancava, mi mancavano i figli, l'idea di portare sta cosa per anni mi ha fermato. Poi a caldo non prendo mai decisioni importanti...comunque ora siamo tutti a casetta con la moglie che mi struscia, ora vado pure a cucinare oggi pesce.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao fiammetta, i miei sono solo pensieri...questo perché i primi giorni preso dal naturale rancore e dall'idea di rifarmi una vita con la mia amante, feci preparare la consensuale e la denuncia per violazione di domicilio per il suo amico, poi lei mi mancava, mi mancavano i figli, l'idea di portare sta cosa per anni mi ha fermato. Poi a caldo non prendo mai decisioni importanti...comunque ora siamo tutti a casetta con la moglie che mi struscia, ora vado pure a cucinare oggi pesce.


Oh ecco così va meglio


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Violazione di domicilio di un amante con moglie che lo fa entrare in casa ?

Originale.


----------



## Giacomo1 (20 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Violazione di domicilio di un amante con moglie che lo fa entrare in casa ?
> 
> Originale.


Si cara, attenzione quando fate queste cose, la legge è chiara, anche se la casa è condivisa e gli aprite la porta, basta che per un coniuge sia persona non gradita...
Comunque quello non passa un bel Natale sua moglie mi ha chiamato...


----------



## Leda (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Si cara, attenzione quando fate queste cose, la legge è chiara, anche se la casa è condivisa e gli aprite la porta, basta che per un coniuge sia persona non gradita...
> Comunque quello non passa un bel Natale *sua moglie mi ha chiamato...*





Colpo di scena!!!

Ti ha chiamato e...?


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Si cara, attenzione quando fate queste cose, la legge è chiara, anche se la casa è condivisa e gli aprite la porta, basta che per un coniuge sia persona non gradita...
> Comunque quello non passa un bel Natale sua moglie mi ha chiamato...



Vuoi dire che posso denunciare la troia che scopava con mio marito a casa mia?


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Peccato sia una povera disgraziata disoccupata e con una famiglia disastrata, che ci guadagnerei? Niente.

Però buono a sapersi se è vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Si cara, attenzione quando fate queste cose, la legge è chiara, anche se la casa è condivisa e gli aprite la porta, basta che per un coniuge sia persona non gradita...
> Comunque quello non passa un bel Natale sua moglie mi ha chiamato...


Non ho mica capito hai trovato in casa tua moglie con l'amante?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che posso denunciare la troia che scopava con mio marito a casa mia?


No li devi trovare in flagranza di reato e attenta perché se obblighi una persona estranea che trovi in casa a restare con la forza per chiamare le forze dell'ordine ti becchi una denuncia per sequestro di persona


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No li devi trovare in flagranza di reato e attenta perché se obblighi una persona estranea che trovi in casa a restare con la forza per chiamare le forze dell'ordine ti becchi una denuncia per sequestro di persona



Non era cosi scemo mio marito, io ero oltreoceano quando la portava a casa.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non era cosi scemo mio marito, io ero oltreoceano quando la portava a casa.


Si ma infatti di solito difficile che si faccian beccare, però che stronzo


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

Stronzo?  Bastardo. Perchè non solo ha negato fino all'inverosimile, ma ha pure avuto il coraggio di uscirsene dicendo che l'aveva portata li perchè era tardi...............da ridere, e per dormire.

Che pirla dicono a Milano.


----------



## devastata (20 Dicembre 2013)

A quanto pare però sono in tanti a farlo, e chi non lo fa è perchè non ha la casa libera e la moglie o il marito ai Caraibi.


----------



## Principessa (20 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A quanto pare però sono in tanti a farlo, e chi non lo fa è perchè non ha la casa libera e la moglie o il marito ai Caraibi.


A me è successo di conoscere un grande stronzo un anno fa. Ci avevo litigato tramite facebook perché lui era il solito social-democratico di apparato. Facciamo pace, mi chiede di bere un caffè.
Ci vado, senza alcuna malizia.
Mi guarda un pochino troppo le tette. Parliamo delle nostre vite private, lui conviveva da 10 anni, io stavo con F.
Fa qualche apprezzamento, sono imbarazzata ma non insiste.
Ci salutiamo.
Dopo una settimana mi invita a casa sua, perché lui la mattina non lavora ed è sempre solo...
Rifiuto.
Che coraggio...
Anche perché, nelle rare conversazioni, dove si lamentava di quanto poco lo facesse avevo inteso che la sua compagna fosse incinta.
Il sinistrorso ipocrita nel virtuale e il verme viscido nella vita vera.
Ma il fatto che una donna parli del privato e di sesso con un uomo, in amicizia e senza volgarità, implica che la dia?
Non è così... Almeno per me.
Per fortuna dopo il mio rifiuto mi ha tolto l'amicizia.
Mi avrebbe fatto schifo profanare quel letto di quella poverina che si è accompagnata a un simile coglione.
E ancora di più dargliela.
Carino fuori e brutto dentro.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

No. Anzi. Si finisce per darla e volentieri magari a qualcuno con cui non hai mai parlato ne di te ne di sesso.

Tornando al letto quello non lo ha usato. Abbiamo un altra camera matrimoniale ed hanno usato quella. Di mia figlia. Che non lo sa.

Sempre bastardo resta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A quanto pare però sono in tanti a farlo, e chi non lo fa è perchè non ha la casa libera e la moglie o il marito ai Caraibi.


Io non l'ho mai fatto né lo farò mai.
E ti dirò di più: non porterei nel mio letto matrimoniale neanche un nuovo eventuale compagno (dovessi mai separarmi).
La considero una cosa talmente immonda che non riesco nemmeno a spiegarmela.
Quindi no. Non è che quelli che non lo fanno non lo fanno perché non hanno la casa libera.


----------



## Principessa (21 Dicembre 2013)

Vi quoto. Nemmeno io lo farei.
Non è una cosa solo mia.
Non è solo la mia stanza e la mia casa.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai fatto né lo farò mai.
> E ti dirò di più: non porterei nel mio letto matrimoniale neanche un nuovo eventuale compagno (dovessi mai separarmi).
> La considero una cosa talmente immonda che non riesco nemmeno a spiegarmela.
> Quindi no. Non è che quelli che non lo fanno non lo fanno perché non hanno la casa libera.


Le eccedzioni ci sono sempre. 

Ma la stragrande maggioranza con la casa libera  e nessun rischio non scelgono il motel.


----------



## Principessa (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le eccedzioni ci sono sempre.
> 
> Ma la stragrande maggioranza con la casa libera  e nessun rischio non scelgono il motel.


Il rischio c'è sempre, a meno che non si vive in una casa isolata in campagna.

Una persona che sceglie di portare l'amante a casa la vedo come una persona pigra o più raramente, tirchia.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ci ho provato per un anno circa, ho tentato di perdonare e lasciarmi alle spalle il tradimento... poi lui lo ha fatto di nuovo...e ho chiuso, in una settimana me ne sono andata


solo un coglione del genere poteva lasciarti scappare. Quanto c'ha perso!!!


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il rischio c'è sempre, a meno che non si vive in una casa isolata in campagna.
> 
> Una persona che sceglie di portare l'amante a casa la vedo come una persona pigra o più raramente, tirchia.


Che rischi corri se la tua famiglia e' lontana mille km?

Non si trattava poi, credo, di una volta ogni tanto, io stavo via settimane intere con le figlie.


Mio marito non e' tirchio ma pigro si.

Secondo me i primi anni quella faceva le ferie a casa mia.

Lui nega.


----------



## Principessa (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che rischi corri se la tua famiglia e' lontana mille km?
> 
> Non si trattava poi, credo, di una volta ogni tanto, io stavo via settimane intere con le figlie.
> 
> ...


Ci credo, la pigrizia è una caratteristica di molti uomini...

Spero che non gli hai creduto.

Un traditore seriale può pure essere un buon marito se mette le cose in chiaro e lascia a te la stessa libertà. Ma immagino che lui non l'abbia fatto questo, con te...


----------



## Principessa (21 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> solo un coglione del genere poteva lasciarti scappare. Quanto c'ha perso!!!


Vero!
Non sono sempre andata d'accordo con Simy ma è senza dubbio una ragazza molto dolce e onesta.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci credo, la pigrizia è una caratteristica di molti uomini...
> 
> Spero che non gli hai creduto.
> 
> Un traditore seriale può pure essere un buon marito se mette le cose in chiaro e lascia a te la stessa libertà. Ma immagino che lui non l'abbia fatto questo, con te...


Ovvio che non gli ho creduto. Figuriamoci se mettono le cose in chiaro. Negano anche l'evidenza.

Non lo considero piu' facente parte della mia vita.

Solo cuoco taxista e tuttofare.

Io avrei potuto da sempre cornificarlo in tutti i modi. Era sempre via.
Non mi sfiorava l'idea. Purtroppo.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero!
> Non sono sempre andata d'accordo con Simy ma è senza dubbio una ragazza molto dolce e onesta.


appunto, è educata,carina,dolce, seria e in più saggia,non si esprime mai troppo ed è garbata....e beh... In piu da quel che ho capito tettona     e una così al gg d'oggi se la fa scappare??per chi poi?? Il mondo va sottosopra davvero... Sto scemo si è perso una compagna di vita per il niente... Bell'affare..


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ovvio che non gli ho creduto. Figuriamoci se mettono le cose in chiaro. Negano anche l'evidenza.
> 
> Non lo considero piu' facente parte della mia vita.
> 
> ...


Cara disincantata... Le tue parole sai che sono sempre musica per le mie orecchie... Vero??  ognuno è giusto che ricopra il suo ruolo...senza offesa per i veri tuttofare  :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2013)

Insomma Nicola l'ha letta o no?? Ti ha risposto... Che cretina... Io quando fui tradita... Dopo che mi pregò di rimanere con lui... A breve fui io che piangevo lacrime amare e gli chiedevo di stare con me... Questa ti mette le corna e fa come se fosse andata a cena con le amiche e ti fossi incazzato... Io sarei scoppiata..


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cara disincantata... Le tue parole sai che sono sempre musica per le mie orecchie... Vero??  ognuno è giusto che ricopra il suo ruolo...senza offesa per i veri tuttofare  :rotfl:


Pensavo ..visti i tempi di crisi di aprire una catena di produzione. .oggetti  per ex traditori..
gonnellino rosa multiuso da legare ai fianchi..x lui...per la ex traditrice invece ..straccetto bianco...per pulire i pavimenti chinata..e quando rientra l'omo se non brilla tutto. .soccazzi!


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Pensavo ..visti i tempi di crisi di aprire una catena di produzione. .oggetti  per ex traditori..
> gonnellino rosa multiuso da legare ai fianchi..x lui...per la ex traditrice invece ..straccetto bianco...per pulire i pavimenti chinata..e quando rientra l'omo se non brilla tutto. .soccazzi!


troppo buona Daniela,troppo buona... Io direi che visto che a questi due gli piaceva "leccare" beh il pavimento è sporco..i vermi strisciano... 

(non voglio offendere neppure i vermi... Scusate e in particolare mi scuso con sienne  ) 

Quando apriamo l'azienda??


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> troppo buona Daniela,troppo buona... Io direi che visto che a questi due gli piaceva "leccare" beh il pavimento è sporco..i vermi strisciano...
> 
> (non voglio offendere neppure i vermi... Scusate e in particolare mi scuso con sienne  )
> 
> Quando apriamo l'azienda??


Ok io metto ..idea, lavoro, capitale e pago

le tasse..poi dividiamo l utile.


----------



## nicola (21 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Insomma Nicola l'ha letta o no?? Ti ha risposto... Che cretina... Io quando fui tradita... Dopo che mi pregò di rimanere con lui... A breve fui io che piangevo lacrime amare e gli chiedevo di stare con me... Questa ti mette le corna e fa come se fosse andata a cena con le amiche e ti fossi incazzato... Io sarei scoppiata..


l'ha fatto, ma ora non posso dirvi nulla...è un bel passso avanti cmq. Se potro con calma vi dirò tutto + in la.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero!
> Non sono sempre andata d'accordo con Simy ma è senza dubbio una ragazza molto dolce e onesta.





Scaredheart ha detto:


> appunto, è educata,carina,dolce, seria e in più saggia,non si esprime mai troppo ed è garbata....e beh... In piu da quel che ho capito tettona     e una così al gg d'oggi se la fa scappare??per chi poi?? Il mondo va sottosopra davvero... Sto scemo si è perso una compagna di vita per il niente... Bell'affare..


Sottoscrivo.
Oltre a tutto quello che avete scritto voi Simy è proprio una gran figa


----------



## andrea53 (21 Dicembre 2013)

*E allora io mi candido*



danielacala ha detto:


> Ok io metto ..idea, lavoro, capitale e pago
> 
> le tasse..poi dividiamo l utile.


a socio pensatore :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> a socio pensatore :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ok ..va bene. .ma SE ci fosse un utile mi spieghi come facciamo a dividere 
Il    33, 333333333333 perodico?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ok ..va bene. .ma SE ci fosse un utile mi spieghi come facciamo a dividere
> Il    33, 333333333333 perodico?


Arriva il conte con il dilettevole...
Cominciamo con il 69 per mille...


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Arriva il conte con il dilettevole...
> Cominciamo con il 69 per mille...


Attento


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Arriva il conte con il dilettevole...
> Cominciamo con il 69 per mille...


Attento Andrea 53  ...il conte vuole darti il 69


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Attento


Sono o non sono membro della corte dei Conti?


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

*scusaci*

Scusaci Nicola ma il tuo 3D e' confortevolissimo...
Vuoi entrare in società con noi?
Siamo ..io ,Andrea 53 ,e Scaradheart
dividideremmo  l utile al 25 che è più facile

Il conte non entra perché la matematica
non è il suo punto di forza.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusaci Nicola ma il tuo 3D e' confortevolissimo...
> Vuoi entrare in società con noi?
> Siamo ..io ,Andrea 53 ,e Scaradheart
> dividideremmo  l utile al 25 che è più facile
> ...


Non capisci tu e sacred mi darete il 69
E i vostri affari andranno bene no?

Tu ci metti l'utile e io il dilettevole....
o il confortevole il cordiale....


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci tu e sacred mi darete il 69
> E i vostri affari andranno bene no?
> 
> Tu ci metti l'utile e io il dilettevole....
> o il confortevole il cordiale....


Io non ci sto. .chiedi alla mia socia
caro MEMBRO della corte dei conti


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Io non ci sto. .chiedi alla mia socia
> caro MEMBRO della corte dei conti


Senti guarda che io ed Enrico Cuccia
ci davamo del tu...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A quanto pare però sono in tanti a farlo, e chi non lo fa è perchè non ha la casa libera e la moglie o il marito ai Caraibi.


Sono i traditi che sono permalosi per queste sciocchezze: dovrebbero apprezzare che risparmiano sul motel.:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Anzi. Si finisce per darla e volentieri magari a qualcuno con cui non hai mai parlato ne di te ne di sesso.
> 
> Tornando al letto quello non lo ha usato. Abbiamo un altra camera matrimoniale ed hanno usato quella. Di mia figlia. Che non lo sa.
> 
> Sempre bastardo resta.


Pure peggio.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai fatto né lo farò mai.
> E ti dirò di più: non porterei nel mio letto matrimoniale neanche un nuovo eventuale compagno (dovessi mai separarmi).
> La considero una cosa talmente immonda che non riesco nemmeno a spiegarmela.
> Quindi no. Non è che quelli che non lo fanno non lo fanno perché non hanno la casa libera.


Non è però che sia quella la sostanza.
Mi sembra come chi pesta a sangue qualcuno e poi gli sputa addosso.
Ecco farlo a casa è uno sputo, uno spregio in più però la cosa grave è essere stato pestato.

Certamente in ogni cosa gli esseri umani si danno delle regole, persino nella guerra.
Si può bombardare e fare a pezzi le persone ma è considerato inaccettabile usare armi chimiche. Il risultato è sempre simile.
Nel tradimento ci si aspetta un minimo di rispetto evitando possibilità di irrisione (reale o presunta).
Però quando un tradito immagina che ci sia stata irrisione i traditori assicurano che non è mai accaduto e che, anche quando si è trattato di persone che conoscevano entrambi, mai si è pensato di allearsi contro il tradito.
Una volta non ci credevo, pure adesso sono perplessa ma non me ne frega più niente perché mi sembra che all'inizio ci si concentri su particolari non fondamentali.
Credo che sia per cercare di farsi un quadro particolareggiato di quanto è successo e che sconcerta. Però la sostanza non cambia per i particolari.


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure peggio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto
Sono modelli  differenti..ma sempre di tradimento si tratta. .poi i particolari 
SI DEVONO ANALIZZARE solo nella
primissima fase o si rischi di creare
delle nevrosi inutili


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Colpo di scena!!!
> 
> Ti ha chiamato e...?


Comunque a casa ho la videosorveglianza con tutte le registrazioni e ho detto tutto, che si accoppiano non si vede, ma che si baciano si...mia moglie dice che non l'hanno fatto, ma su questo non ho certezza e poco importa..perché li ho scoperti all'inizio...
Leda, la moglie voleva da me tutti i dettagli e le prove, il marito aveva confessato quattro cazzate, potevo deludere una donna tradita? Se non fosse stata troppo anziana per me sarei andato da lei nel letto del marito a cambiare la scortesia. Cmq. Lei praticamente lo manteneva ed era molto incazzata, sai ora dopo le prove che le ho mandato!


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Comunque a casa ho la videosorveglianza con tutte le registrazioni e ho detto tutto, che si accoppiano non si vede, ma che si baciano si...mia moglie dice che non l'hanno fatto perché li ho scoperti all'inizio...
> Leda, la moglie voleva da me tutti i dettagli e le prove, il marito aveva confessato quattro cazzate, potevo deludere una donna tradita? Se non fosse stata troppo anziana per me sarei andato da lei nel letto del marito a cambiare la scortesia. Cmq. Lei praticamente lo manteneva ed era molto incazzata sai ora dopo le prove che le ho mandato!


Vedere un traditore incallito che fa il talebano mi fa una certa impressione....


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Vedere un traditore incallito che fa il talebano mi fa una certa impressione....


Etrusco, sei superficiale, guarda che se mia moglie fosse stata meno stronza non l‘avrei mai tradita...ho sbagliato solo a non lasciarla prima ma infondo la amo ed ho una famiglia ora cmq. Sta cambiando ed ho lasciato l‘amante.


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Vedere un traditore incallito che fa il talebano mi fa una certa impressione....


Etrusco, sei superficiale, guarda che se mia moglie fosse stata meno stronza non l‘avrei mai tradita...ho sbagliato solo a non lasciarla prima ma in fondo la amo ed ho una famiglia ora cmq. Sta cambiando ed ho lasciato l‘amante.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Etrusco, sei superficiale, guarda che se mia moglie fosse stata meno stronza non l‘avrei mai tradita...ho sbagliato solo a non lasciarla prima ma in fondo la amo ed ho una famiglia ora cmq. Sta cambiando ed ho lasciato l‘amante.


io sarei superficiale? Francamente mi aspetterei da parte tua piu' solidarietà nei confronti dell'amante di tua moglie.
Prendersela con lui, avvelenando la vita di sua moglie e sfasciando la sua famiglia me loaspetto da uno che francamente è senza macchia.
....sarò pure superficiale ma mi sembra un atteggiamento contraddittorio (il termine tecnico sarebbe "ipocrita" ma non vorrei travisassi il senso con cui lo dico che non è quello di provocare)


----------



## oceansize (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> io sarei superficiale? Francamente mi aspetterei da parte tua piu' solidarietà nei confronti dell'amante di tua moglie.
> Prendersela con lui, avvelenando la vita di sua moglie e sfasciando la sua famiglia me loaspetto da uno che francamente è senza macchia.
> ....sarò pure superficiale ma mi sembra un atteggiamento contraddittorio (il termine tecnico sarebbe "ipocrita" ma non vorrei travisassi il senso con cui lo dico che non è quello di provocare)


Il termine giusto è "paraculo"


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Il termine giusto è "paraculo"


:up:


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> io sarei superficiale? Francamente mi aspetterei da parte tua piu' solidarietà nei confronti dell'amante di tua moglie.
> Prendersela con lui, avvelenando la vita di sua moglie e sfasciando la sua famiglia me loaspetto da uno che francamente è senza macchia.
> ....sarò pure superficiale ma mi sembra un atteggiamento contraddittorio (il termine tecnico sarebbe "ipocrita" ma non vorrei travisassi il senso con cui lo dico che non è quello di provocare)


Guarda, è lei che voleva sapere tutta la verità, suo marito merita il peggio senza che ti dico i dettagli mia moglie era in difficoltà, lui l‘ha riempita di falsità solo per portarsela a letto ed ha approfittato della situazione in modo consapevole, ora lei se ne rende conto per la prima volta da anni e si fa aiutare sta molto meglio ed anche tra noi le cose migliorano...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda, è lei che voleva sapere tutta la verità, suo marito merita il peggio senza che ti dico i dettagli mia moglie era in difficoltà, lui l‘ha riempita di falsità solo per portarsela a letto ed ha approfittato della situazione in modo consapevole, ora lei se ne rende conto e si fa aiutare sta molto meglio ed anche tra noi le cose migliorano...


:embolo:


----------



## Etrusco (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda, è lei che voleva sapere tutta la verità, suo marito merita il peggio senza che ti dico i dettagli mia moglie era in difficoltà, lui l‘ha riempita di falsità solo per portarsela a letto ed ha approfittato della situazione in modo consapevole, ora lei se ne rende conto per la prima volta da anni e si fa aiutare sta molto meglio ed anche tra noi le cose migliorano...


Giacomo solo tu conosci la verità (e forse meglio di te solo tua moglie). Ma francamente senza mettere in dubbio il tuo punto di vista ma per esperienza diretta di traditore so (e sai) che di menzogne per giustificarsi di certi comportamenti se ne inventano tutti. Io pure se beccato mentirei spudoratamente inventando di essere stato vilmente sedotto in un momento di debolezza.
Pero' io mentirei, ti auguro non sia il tuo caso visto che di bugie gliene hai raccontate già tante tu


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :embolo:


Guarda che è vero che io la tradivo, ma ho iniziato dopo 10 anni che neanche mi baciava, ed ho fatto di tutto per riavvicinarsi fino a quando ho gettato la spugna, poi l‘amante l`ho lasciata altrimenti me la sarei tenuta


----------



## Eretteo (21 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, è straziante .ma se morivo giovane era peggio:singleeye:


Certo che sarebbe stato peggio.
Ti saresti reincarnata in una ragade senza avere coscienza di questa reincarnazione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda che è vero che io la tradivo, ma ho iniziato dopo 10 anni che neanche mi baciava, ed ho fatto di tutto per riavvicinarsi fino a quando ho gettato la spugna, poi l‘amante l`ho lasciata altrimenti me la sarei tenuta


Proprio non ti (vi) capisco.
Ogni tuo post è contraddittorio in sé.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono sempre stata contraria al sesso a pagamento.
> Seeee,racontala a qualcun altro....
> Buon Natale anche a te, ricambio di cuore gli auguri.
> Cuore?
> ...


Felice pomeriggio,vergine vestale


----------



## Eretteo (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastico.....23 rossi di cui mi bèo,ed ora le idiote mi riempion di verdi.....quindi quando do' loro delle stronze mi dan ragione....


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Giacomo solo tu conosci la verità (e forse meglio di te solo tua moglie). Ma francamente senza mettere in dubbio il tuo punto di vista ma per esperienza diretta di traditore so (e sai) che di menzogne per giustificarsi di certi comportamenti se ne inventano tutti. Io pure se beccato mentirei spudoratamente inventando di essere stato vilmente sedotto in un momento di debolezza.
> Pero' io mentirei, ti auguro non sia il tuo caso visto che di bugie gliene hai raccontate già tante tu


Etrusco hai perfettamente ragione, guarda credo che alla fine le motivazioni del mio tradimento e quello di mia moglie sia solo la mancanza della giusta comunicazione, che ora dopo questo scossone stiamo imparando e le cose sono molto migliorate.


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio non ti (vi) capisco.
> Ogni tuo post è contraddittorio in sé.


Comprendo,  sai fa parte di un processo dinamico tendenzialmente teso alla riconciliazione ma pieno di inferenze esterne quotidiane. Riassumendo spero in un suo cambiamento di atteggiamento per rimanere bene insieme, ma non sono disposto a stare con le vecchie modalità.9


----------



## andrea53 (21 Dicembre 2013)

*mah...*



danielacala ha detto:


> Ok ..va bene. .ma SE ci fosse un utile mi spieghi come facciamo a dividere
> Il    33, 333333333333 perodico?


sono solo un pensatore, dammi il tempo di pensare, allora...


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> appunto, è educata,carina,dolce, seria e in più saggia,non si esprime mai troppo ed è garbata....e beh... In piu da quel che ho capito tettona     e una così al gg d'oggi se la fa scappare??per chi poi?? Il mondo va sottosopra davvero... Sto scemo si è perso una compagna di vita per il niente... Bell'affare..





danielacala ha detto:


> Pensavo ..visti i tempi di crisi di aprire una catena di produzione. .oggetti  per ex traditori..
> gonnellino rosa multiuso da legare ai fianchi..x lui...per la ex traditrice invece ..straccetto bianco...per pulire i pavimenti chinata..e quando rientra l'omo se non brilla tutto. .soccazzi!


Io un B&B per traditi in fuga. 

Ovviamente in riva al mare ed isolato da tutto il resto del mondo.

Si accettano iscrizioni.


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sono solo un pensatore, dammi il tempo di pensare, allora...


Giusto scusa..pensare era  compito tuo.


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io un B&B per traditi in fuga.
> 
> Ovviamente in riva al mare ed isolato da tutto il resto del mondo.
> 
> Si accettano iscrizioni.


Iscrivimi dai...ma accetti carta di credito intestata al mio uomo?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda, è lei che voleva sapere tutta la verità, suo marito merita il peggio senza che ti dico i dettagli mia moglie era in difficoltà, lui *l‘ha riempita di falsità solo per portarsela a letto ed ha approfittato della situazione in modo consapevole*, ora lei se ne rende conto per la prima volta da anni e si fa aiutare sta molto meglio ed anche tra noi le cose migliorano...


Ma quelli sposati con persone incapaci di intendere e di volere arrivano tutti qui?


----------



## Giacomo1 (21 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quelli sposati con persone incapaci di intendere e di volere arrivano tutti qui?


Guarda io sono molto severo ed obbiettivo, poi figurati avevo anche un‘amante da tre anni innamoratissima, non è  che dico che stava fuori per non perdere autostima...ho tutti gli elementi approfonditi  e clinici non per giustificarla ma per comprendere, comunque siamo in prova a me interessa un suo cambiamento, più che altro anche per i figli.


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quelli sposati con persone incapaci di intendere e di volere arrivano tutti qui?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Ho pensato la stessa cosa!!!!!


Tanto per...Mattia non ha mai e ripeto mai usato sta scusa. Si è preso ogni responsabilità. (e per inciso. Mi avesse detto che era lei credo che ora sarebbe sotto un cipresso. Mi sarebbe scaduto in maniera in maniera totale)
E io non ho mai nemmeno per un secondo pensato che la sua ex amante fosse stata una circe divoratrice di poveri dementi.

Mamma mia che brutte scuse...e ancora più brutta chi se la beve e se la prende con l'altra/o


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Iscrivimi dai...ma accetti carta di credito intestata al mio uomo?



Ovvio, e solo la sua.


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ovvio, e solo la sua.


Ok..allora arrivo!


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero!
> Non sono sempre andata d'accordo con Simy ma è senza dubbio una ragazza molto dolce e onesta.


mi fa molto piacere vedertelo scrivere,davvero molto piacere


----------



## andrea53 (21 Dicembre 2013)

*certo.*



danielacala ha detto:


> Giusto scusa..pensare era  compito tuo.


anche se non è tanto il mio ramo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> Oltre a tutto quello che avete scritto voi Simy è proprio una gran figa


quoto:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Comunque a casa ho la videosorveglianza con tutte le registrazioni e ho detto tutto, *che si accoppiano non si vede*, ma che si baciano si...mia moglie dice che non l'hanno fatto, ma su questo non ho certezza e poco importa..perché li ho scoperti all'inizio...
> Leda, la moglie voleva da me tutti i dettagli e le prove, il marito aveva confessato quattro cazzate, potevo deludere una donna tradita? Se non fosse stata troppo anziana per me sarei andato da lei nel letto del marito a cambiare la scortesia. Cmq. Lei praticamente lo manteneva ed era molto incazzata, sai ora dopo le prove che le ho mandato!


peccato, poteva venirci un bel documentario


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio non ti (vi) capisco.
> Ogni tuo post è contraddittorio in sé.


ti dò un indizio: comincia per F e finisce per ake


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quoto
> Sono modelli  differenti..ma sempre di tradimento si tratta. .poi i particolari
> SI DEVONO ANALIZZARE solo nella
> primissima fase o si rischi di creare
> delle nevrosi inutili


A le nevorsi...
le nevrosi...

AH grandio...

Portami un piatto di nevrosi...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Fantastico.....23 rossi di cui mi bèo,ed ora le idiote mi riempion di verdi.....quindi quando do' loro delle stronze mi dan ragione....


Beh mica te si vecio
par gnente eh?

Scemotto...

Sai un tempo ci si dava del vu no?

Tasì sempre vu popà che si un vecio insulso..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda io sono molto severo ed obbiettivo, poi figurati avevo anche un‘amante da tre anni innamoratissima, non è  che dico che stava fuori per non perdere autostima...ho tutti gli elementi approfonditi  e clinici non per giustificarla ma per comprendere, comunque siamo in prova a me interessa un suo cambiamento, più che altro anche per i figli.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Almeno anzichè di primo
fossi stato casanova....

Quanto avresti da imparare sulla natura delle donne da lui..

Severo ed obiettivo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai che se una donna mi dice...
Sono innamoratissima...
Io non ci crederei?

Mi dieri qui gatta ci cova...

Innamoratissima così innamoratissima
che mi ha mandato a cagare....

ma dei su...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (22 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A le nevorsi...
> le nevrosi...
> 
> AH grandio...
> ...


Subito Conte


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Subito Conte


Così mi piaci

E portami una patonzina in umido...

Che ora mi corico...
E amo ciò come spuntino di mezzanotte....

Ciao
quoto
Un abbraccio...


----------



## danielacala (22 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così mi piaci
> 
> E portami una patonzina in umido...
> 
> ...


Patonzina in umido finita!
...hanno voluto tutti QUELLA!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Patonzina in umido finita!
> ...hanno voluto tutti QUELLA!


Portami allora un clitoride in brodo...
E come contorno delle Corna in vaso alla sporcacciona...

Come vino...
Porta il lacrimae vulvae...

La bottiglia di Coito d'oro per l'ultimo dell'anno


----------



## danielacala (22 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portami allora un clitoride in brodo...
> E come contorno delle Corna in vaso alla sporcacciona...
> 
> Come vino...
> ...


Conte , questo e' il Menu di Halloween  
torni l'anno prossimo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Conte , questo e' il Menu di Halloween
> torni l'anno prossimo.


Delle zucche il reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Non so cos'è ma capita a meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

[video=youtube;x5vC2XdZNcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5vC2XdZNcc[/video]


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> solo un coglione del genere poteva lasciarti scappare. Quanto c'ha perso!!!


:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero!
> Non sono sempre andata d'accordo con Simy ma è senza dubbio una ragazza molto dolce e onesta.


grazie  bè non si può mica andare d'accordo su tutto.. 
anche tu sei in gamba 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> appunto, è educata,carina,dolce, seria e in più saggia,non si esprime mai troppo ed è garbata....e beh...* In piu da quel che ho capito tettona     *e una così al gg d'oggi se la fa scappare??per chi poi?? Il mondo va sottosopra davvero... Sto scemo si è perso una compagna di vita per il niente... Bell'affare..


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d. 
Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato. 

<<_Senti Nico, le parole che ti dico adesso tu le sai già. Io ti amo. 7 anni fa ho commesso un errore clamoroso. Mai avrei creduto che fosse stato possibile, ma lo è stato. E' accaduto perchè ci si frequentava continuamente ed io me ne sono invaghita. Non potevi accorgertene, fattene una ragione. Io ho scelto te. Mi sono risvegliata e ti ho scelto, perchè tu sei ciò che io non sono. Sei la sicurezza e la dolcezza allo stesso tempo..Ora so che è stato squallido farlo in casa nostra, ma allora li mi sentivo sicura. Anche quando lo frequentavo sapevo che mai avrei potuto stare senza te e glielo dicevo.   E' stato un susseguirsi di cose che nn ho potuto fermare. Non mi sono mai vista nel futuro senza te. E' accaduto perchè non mi sentivo capita, non ti sentivo vicino allora ed è accaduto. Ma ci sei tu nella mia vita. Non fare il mio stesso errore, non buttare via il nostro matrimonio lasciandomi, perchè qui ci siamo noi adesso e tutto ciò che insieme abbiamo creato e per favore basta con le violenze verbali che usi, diamoci una possibilità, ma devi farti una ragione che purtoppo è accaduto_>>.

Ho apprezzato tutto questo, voglio darci una possibiltà, ma lui è ancora qui nella mia testa  e se penso alla prima volta che si sono visti da soli, che lui è andata a prenderla in auto ( mi ha detto anche questo), è come vederlo che me la porta via, ed io ci sto da cane.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> Oltre a tutto quello che avete scritto voi Simy è proprio una gran figa



:inlove:


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...



Tua moglie a parere mio ti ha dato delle risposte sincere e vere, basterebbe prenderle per quelle che sono senza più andare a scavare oltre quei mille pensieri che ti si affacciano spessissimo. Anche se è inutile scrivertelo, probabilmente come me e come altri devi " auto infliggerti" delle torture per riuscire a uscirne fuori, a me è successo anche questo. Ti auguro di riuscirci al più presto, ricordati sempre che anche tua moglie sta soffrendo, ti ama quindi soffre vedendoti così, sapendo che se non avesse tradito  avreste potuto trovare altre modalità per ritrovarvi e rimediare alle incomprensioni che hanno portato a tradire.


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Con*

Con tutto il rispetto,scrivo la mia!Non entro nel merito sulle tette,sul culo,bella o non bella,simy è molto bella dentro.Simy è generosa,sempre prodiga verso gli altri,basta guardarla negli occhi per capire che non sarebbe capace di a far male neanche ad uno stronzo.Il suo pregio ed il suo limite. è difficile incontrare donne come lei.In questa società dove se sei stronzo o stronza è meglio,certe qualità vengono meno apprezzate dai coglioni....!


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto,scrivo la mia!Non entro nel merito sulle tette,sul culo,bella o non bella,simy è molto bella dentro.Simy è generosa,sempre prodiga verso gli altri,basta guardarla negli occhi per capire che non sarebbe capace di a far male neanche ad uno stronzo.Il suo pregio ed il suo limite. è difficile incontrare donne come lei.In questa società dove se sei stronzo o stronza è meglio,certe qualità vengono meno apprezzate dai coglioni....!


vabbè basta che sono timida io :carneval:

ps. grazie tesoro


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tua moglie a parere mio ti ha dato delle risposte sincere e vere, basterebbe prenderle per quelle che sono senza più andare a scavare oltre quei mille pensieri che ti si affacciano spessissimo. Anche se è inutile scrivertelo, probabilmente come me e come altri devi " auto infliggerti" delle torture per riuscire a uscirne fuori, a me è successo anche questo. Ti auguro di riuscirci al più presto, ricordati sempre che anche tua moglie sta soffrendo, ti ama quindi soffre vedendoti così, sapendo che se non avesse tradito  avreste potuto trovare altre modalità per ritrovarvi e rimediare alle incomprensioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Tu sai che lo scavare è naturale in questi casi. E' autoinfliggersi, come dici tu, una sorta di punizione per non essere stati in grado di proteggere la persona che ci sta accanto e per farle vedere cosa ti ha fatto. Vorrei solo riuscire a non offenderla più verbalmente, ma ogni volta che ci penso...


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Tu sai che lo scavare è naturale in questi casi. E' autoinfliggersi, come dici tu,* una sorta di punizione per non essere stati in grado di proteggere la persona che ci sta accanto *e per farle vedere cosa ti ha fatto. Vorrei solo riuscire a non offenderla più verbalmente, ma ogni volta che ci penso...


proteggere? in che senso? era lei che avrebbe dovuto proteggere te e il vostro matrimonio.


----------



## malox_70 (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> _E' accaduto perchè non mi sentivo capita, non ti sentivo vicino allora ed è accaduto._.


:sbatti::sbatti:

va beh, nico. basta con le violenze verbali. Direi che potresti cominciare ad offrirle un molto meno violento silenzio ad oltranza. Coraggio,dai.
Ah...se,come mi auguro, tu volessi recuperare la vostra storia, cerca di evitare di non capirla ed essi sempre presente e vicino. Mi raccomando.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> proteggere? in che senso? era lei che avrebbe dovuto proteggere te e il vostro matrimonio.


perche mi do delle colpe anche io Simy


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> va beh, nico. basta con le violenze verbali. Direi che potresti cominciare ad offrirle un molto meno violento silenzio ad oltranza. Coraggio,dai.
> Ah...se,come mi auguro, tu volessi recuperare la vostra storia, cerca di evitare di non capirla ed essi sempre presente e vicino. Mi raccomando.


mi sforzo di capire il perchè sei così ironico.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> perche mi do delle colpe anche io Simy


sicuramente avrai le tue colpe. come le abbiamo tutti... ma scrivere che ti ha tradito "perchè non si sentiva capita" capita su cosa? te ne hai mai parlato prima di tradirti di eventuali problemi? il tradimento non è una soluzione. 

ora il punto è che se tu sei davvero convinto di darle una possibilità devi fare in modo che sti pensieri spariscano dalla tua testa, devi "lavorare" sul tuo rapporto con tua moglie e "cancellare" dalla tua testa quello che è stato... anche perchè altrimenti davvero non ne esci.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Tu sai che lo scavare è naturale in questi casi. E' autoinfliggersi, come dici tu, una sorta di punizione per non essere stati in grado di proteggere la persona che ci sta accanto e per farle vedere cosa ti ha fatto. Vorrei solo riuscire a non offenderla più verbalmente, ma ogni volta che ci penso...


Ecco vedi? Anche io mi dannavo l'anima dicendomi SEMPRE non sono riuscito a proteggerla.! Non troverai risposte Nicola, assolutamente non ne troverai, devi riuscire a digerire che per quanto tua moglie tu, la possa sentire tua, non lo è..! Come tu non sei suo. Tu mi dirai: e che minchia ci siamo sposati a fare? Io ti rispondo: Caro Nicola siamo soltanto degli esseri umani che sbagliano spesso. Perdonare non è un verbo che appartiene e devi usare nei confronti di tua moglie, ma lo devi usare nei tuoi confronti per riuscire ad andare oltre quei meccanismi che ti assillano e fanno degli esseri umani soltanto delle umili persone. Nicola.... coraggio su..ha scelto te e ti ha detto di amarti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Tu sai che lo scavare è naturale in questi casi. *E' autoinfliggersi, come dici tu, una sorta di punizione per non essere stati in grado di proteggere la persona che ci sta accanto *e per farle vedere cosa ti ha fatto. Vorrei solo riuscire a non offenderla più verbalmente, ma ogni volta che ci penso...


Ma proteggere da cosa?

sul resto credo che ti abbia dato una risposta sincera, avrei evitato il mi sentivo trascurata e non capita


----------



## malox_70 (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi sforzo di capire il perchè sei così ironico.


Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e  su cui ho ironizzato.
Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico*...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare*.



:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.




concordo su tutto


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? Anche io mi dannavo l'anima dicendomi SEMPRE non sono riuscito a proteggerla.! Non troverai risposte Nicola, assolutamente non ne troverai, devi riuscire a digerire che per quanto tua moglie tu, la possa sentire tua, non lo è..! Come tu non sei suo. Tu mi dirai: e che minchia ci siamo sposati a fare? Io ti rispondo: Caro Nicola siamo soltanto degli esseri umani che sbagliano spesso. Perdonare non è un verbo che appartiene e devi usare nei confronti di tua moglie, ma lo devi usare nei tuoi confronti per riuscire ad andare oltre quei meccanismi che ti assillano e fanno degli esseri umani soltanto delle umili persone. Nicola.... coraggio su..ha scelto te e ti ha detto di amarti.


Hai passato, o stai passando, quello che io sto provando adesso, è vero, nessuno è di nessuno completamente anche se ci si illude che sia così. Me ne sono reso conto ora però.


----------



## danielacala (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Tu sai che lo scavare è naturale in questi casi. E' autoinfliggersi, come dici tu, una sorta di punizione per non essere stati in grado di proteggere la persona che ci sta accanto e per farle vedere cosa ti ha fatto. Vorrei solo riuscire a non offenderla più verbalmente, ma ogni volta che ci penso...


Sono felice..che ti abbia detto delle belle cose..è stata molto sincera:up:

Ti chiede di non offenderla ed ha ragione...fai un esercizio:
quando ti sale la rabbia,prova a STARE ZITTO per nove volte..
alla DECIMA l'offendi e dici..BASTARD...ZOCC...TRO..STRON..ecc ecc.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Hai passato, o stai passando, quello che io sto provando adesso, è vero, nessuno è di nessuno completamente anche se ci si illude che sia così. Me ne sono reso conto ora però.



Ho passato Nicola. Adesso sono ancor più felice di come ero una volta. La vita diciamo che è cambiata sotto tanti aspetti, nuove idee, nuove concezioni, stravolgimenti e non che hanno migliorato la vita di coppia.
Adesso abbiamo avuto pure un altro figlio, guardalo, è la foto dell'avatar :smile:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e  su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.


hai ragione, ma come si può accettare un tradimento senza avere spiegazioni (?). Accettarlo e basta? E' accaduto e basta?? Siamo noi che vogliamo sapere, non loro a voler dire, perchè siamo noi a guardarli dal basso e loro a dirci che vuoi che sia, è accaduto tanto tempo fa...


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Sono felice..che ti abbia detto delle belle cose..è stata molto sincera:up:
> 
> Ti chiede di non offenderla ed ha ragione...fai un esercizio:
> quando ti sale la rabbia,prova a STARE ZITTO per nove volte..
> alla DECIMA l'offendi e dici..BASTARD...ZOCC...TRO..STRON..ecc ecc.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho passato Nicola. Adesso sono ancor più felice di come ero una volta. La vita diciamo che è cambiata sotto tanti aspetti, nuove idee, nuove concezioni, stravolgimenti e non che hanno migliorato la vita di coppia.
> Adesso abbiamo avuto pure un altro figlio, guardalo, è la foto dell'avatar :smile:


Fantastico!!! Ti invidio, ma per poco ancora.Spero.:smile:


----------



## danielacala (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e  su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.


IRONIZZARE per superare la sofferenza va bene ...ma IRONIZZARE sulla sofferenza altrui NO!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


Non puoi certo pretendere che tutto ciò che è stato passi per te come un leggero mal di pancia... Dovete fare un passetto alla volta e uso il dovete perché lei non può esimersi dal partecipare in modo attivo al recupero del vostro rapporto


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi certo pretendere che tutto ciò che è stato passi per te come un leggero mal di pancia... Dovete fare un passetto alla volta e uso il dovete perché lei non può esimersi dal partecipare in modo attivo al recupero del vostro rapporto


lei invece  pensa che il parlarne ci faccia male. Insomma devo buttare la polvere sotto il tappeto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lei invece pensa che il parlarne ci faccia male. Insomma devo buttare la polvere sotto il tappeto.


e torniamo a bomba: se non vuole parlartene perchè dirtelo


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e torniamo a bomba: se non vuole parlartene perchè dirtelo


te l'ho gia detto perchè ha confessato.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> te l'ho gia detto perchè ha confessato.



ma non ha senso, perchè le domande erano inevitabili. non puoi lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano. troppo facile scaricarsi la coscienza in questo modo. se non volevi domande sto peso dovevi portartelo nella tomba, punto


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lei invece  pensa che il parlarne ci faccia male. Insomma devo buttare la polvere sotto il tappeto.


E tu che pensi?

ciao nicola..:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> te l'ho gia detto perchè ha confessato.





Simy ha detto:


> ma non ha senso, perchè le domande erano inevitabili. non puoi lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano. troppo facile scaricarsi la coscienza in questo modo. se non volevi domande sto peso dovevi portartelo nella tomba, punto


:up:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> E tu che pensi?
> 
> ciao nicola..:smile:


Ciao michele, bgiorno a te.
Penso che sia ora di non fare più domande per capire oltre, alcune risposte le ho avute, altre le conserverà sempre con lei. Vorrei chiudere il libro e riaprirlo su un'altra pagina, ma mi si riapre sempre la stessa.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non ha senso, perchè le domande erano inevitabili. non puoi lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano. troppo facile scaricarsi la coscienza in questo modo. se non volevi domande sto peso dovevi portartelo nella tomba, punto


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Nicola*

Tu vuoi parlarne per sapere tutti i particolari. ma conoscendoli Nicola, oltre a sapere che ti faranno soltanto del male a che ti servirà conoscerli? Non sarebbe meglio soffermarsi su domande e riposte che servirebbero a voi due,  a capire cosa dietro a spinto tua moglie ad allontanarsi? E non sarebbe meglio conoscere come o cosa potreste fare insieme per migliorarvi e non ricommettere quegli sbagli che vi hanno portato a quello che vi è successo?


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao michele, bgiorno a te.
> Penso che sia ora di non fare più domande per capire oltre, alcune risposte le ho avute, altre le conserverà sempre con lei. Vorrei chiudere il libro e riaprirlo su un'altra pagina, ma mi si riapre sempre la stessa.


Capisco. Almeno ora sai quello che vuoi... E questo per me è quello che più conta.
per il punto occorre tempo, sai? Se pensi di riuscire in un battito di cigli, mi sa che sei fuori strada


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu vuoi parlarne per sapere tutti i particolari. ma conoscendoli Nicola, oltre a sapere che ti faranno soltanto del male a che ti servirà conoscerli? Non sarebbe meglio soffermarsi su domande e riposte che servirebbero a voi due,  a capire cosa dietro a spinto tua moglie ad allontanarsi? E non sarebbe meglio conoscere come o cosa potreste fare insieme per migliorarvi e non ricommettere quegli sbagli che vi hanno portato a quello che vi è successo?


certo che è un farsi del male nel sapere, infatti i particolari di loro due insieme nn voglio saperne più. Del nostro futuro ne stiamo parlando, non so cosa ne sarà, ho bisogno di tempo, non so se ci farà bene il tempo che ci vorrà.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Capisco. Almeno ora sai quello che vuoi... E questo per me è quello che più conta.
> per il punto occorre tempo, sai? Se pensi di riuscire in un battito di cigli, mi sa che sei fuori strada


Michele. IO lo so che ci vuole tempo, IO.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che è un farsi del male nel sapere, infatti i particolari di loro due insieme nn voglio saperne più. Del nostro futuro ne stiamo parlando, non so cosa ne sarà, ho bisogno di tempo, non so se ci farà bene il tempo che ci vorrà.



:up:Qualsiasi decisione o futuro assieme e non, va benissimo.  l'importante è prendere una decisione con il tempo di cui si ha necessità.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> lei invece  pensa che il parlarne ci faccia male. Insomma devo buttare la polvere sotto il tappeto.


Lei sa che parlartene ti farà comunque male nonostante ora i suoi sentimenti per te siano forti e questo ora la spaventa ha prodotto un terremoto e sta cercando di puntellare per poi ricostruire, so che sembrerà assurdo ma credo che se anche tu vuoi ricostruire il vostro rapporto dovrai andarle incontro.. Non è giusto ma è la realtà


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lei sa che parlartene ti farà comunque male nonostante ora i suoi sentimenti per te siano forti e questo ora la spaventa ha prodotto un terremoto e sta cercando di puntellare per poi ricostruire, so che sembrerà assurdo ma credo che se anche tu vuoi ricostruire il vostro rapporto dovrai andarle incontro.. Non è giusto ma è la realtà


no fiammetta, lei sa che parlarne fa male a lei e poi anche a me. E' questa la differenza, non vuole parlarne x non essere offesa da me, dalle mie insinuazioni. Le sto andando incontro, non starei a parlarne qui sennò.


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Ok*

Niente più particolari....va bene se tu riesci a starci.

per lei, immagino tu le abbia detto che a te serve tempo, e che il perdono con una eventuale ricostruzione richiede tempo per te, no?


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Niente più particolari....va bene se tu riesci a starci.
> 
> per lei, immagino tu le abbia detto che a te serve tempo, e che il perdono con una eventuale ricostruzione richiede tempo per te, no?


ovvio che a me serve del tempo, non so se lei comprende che ce ne vuole...


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ovvio che a me serve del tempo, non so se lei comprende che ce ne vuole...


ok ma lei lo sa? se ne rende conto?


----------



## zanna (23 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> ok ma lei lo sa? se ne rende conto?


Beh considerando che per lei ci sono voluti ben 7 anni di, probabili e/o auspicabili (sono stronzo ... lo so da me), sensi di colpa forse se ne rende conto .... nicò solo un consiglio non ci mettere pure te 7 anni già avete perduto troppo tempo .... troppo tempo prezioso.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Beh considerando che per lei ci sono voluti ben 7 anni di, probabili e/o auspicabili (sono stronzo ... lo so da me), sensi di colpa forse se ne rende conto .... nicò solo un consiglio non ci mettere pure te 7 anni già avete perduto troppo tempo .... troppo tempo prezioso.



:up:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Beh considerando che per lei ci sono voluti ben 7 anni di, probabili e/o auspicabili (sono stronzo ... lo so da me), sensi di colpa forse se ne rende conto .... nicò solo un consiglio non ci mettere pure te 7 anni già avete perduto troppo tempo .... troppo tempo prezioso.


beh, vediamo un pò. 8 mesi di relazione, 7 anni per confessare e solo 4 mesi per riprendermi?? C'è qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## Divì (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e  su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.


:up: Verde mio


----------



## zanna (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh, vediamo un pò. 8 mesi di relazione, 7 anni per confessare e solo 4 mesi per riprendermi?? C'è qualcosa che non torna.


Non ti preoccupare nicò non torna mai .... non è un calcolo matematico ma solo in cuor tuo puoi sapere (magari non ancora) se ne vale la pena .... penso e spero, sia per te come per me, che l'anno nuovo ti/ci porti nuove certezze vere


----------



## zanna (23 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Non sto ironizzando su te in particolare. Ironizzo sul canovaccio...sempre lo stesso.
> Il tradito che comunque non può fare a meno di amare il traditore (e ci mancherebbe...mica l'amore si spegne come con un interruttore) ed aspetta solo che quest'ultimo gli dia un motivo per non buttare tutta la loro storia al cesso. Il traditore (la traditrice) spiega che sì, in effetti è stata una porcata, ma lui (lei) non lo avrebbe mai fatto se il tradito (la tradita) fosse stato (a) più presente...meno distante...più comprensivo...e bla bla.E quindi la persona tradita si prende le sue colpe (ma quali,dico io?). E' una sorta di finanza creativa dei sentimenti, in cui non vengono creati capitali dal nulla, bensì colpe che, alla lunga, a forza di parlarne, acquistano i crismi della concretezza e diventano reali. Guarda Nico...quello che ti ha detto lei, secondo me, è stato tutto giusto e perfetto (in particolare il concetto che comunque lei non ha mai messo in discussione l'importanza della tua figura nella sua vita...questo è molto bello ed è quello che una persona tradita deve sentirsi dire), a parte quella riga che ho quotato e  su cui ho ironizzato.
> Su quello, scusami, ma continuerò ad ironizzare.


Con un pò di :girapalle: e di bruciore di @ .... :up:


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare nicò non torna mai .... non è un calcolo matematico ma solo in cuor tuo puoi sapere (magari non ancora) se ne vale la pena .... penso e spero, sia per te come per me, che l'anno nuovo ti/ci porti nuove certezze vere


certo se penso che anno di merda è stato, il nuovo potrà solo migliorare.


----------



## zanna (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


Questo lo avevo perduto .... ci sono alcuni che ancora aspettano queste parole ....


----------



## zanna (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo se penso che anno di merda è stato, il nuovo potrà solo migliorare.


e te dagli una mano .... :natale: vecchio mio


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo lo avevo perduto .... ci sono alcuni che ancora aspettano queste parole ....


si wolf, ti capisco. Sentirsi importanti dopo tutto ciò è vita. Arriverà che anche le tue orecchie ascolteranno cose piacevoli. Un abbraccio


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> mi sforzo di capire il perchè sei così ironico.


Io un po' lo capisco.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io un po' lo capisco.


si, credo di saperlo anche io adesso.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> si, credo di saperlo anche io adesso.


La cosa difficile non e' perdonare o capire. 

E' non pensarci.

Buon Natale.


----------



## nicola (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> La cosa difficile non e' perdonare o capire.
> 
> E' non pensarci.
> 
> Buon Natale.


Già , non pensarci. Come è vera questa cosa. Buon Natale anche a te cara


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


Se non vuoi arrabbiarti *non leggermi.*




Belle parole ma con alcune cose che a me non andrebbero giù: 1)ha scelto te. Bontà sua ha fatto i confronti e ha scelto te. Ha confrontato TE con quello lì per poi sceglierti. 
2) tu sei sicurezza e dolcezza. E l'altro cos'era? Il sesso, la passione, il gusto della trasgressione? Già ma per vivere insieme sceglie la sicurezza.
3) Contraddizioni: la parte ingrandita. Non potevi accorgertene. Il non sentirsi capita è stata la causa o le ha fatto comodo fare in modo di non essere capita per non far trapelare niente?
Ovvio che tu non capissi e non te ne accorgessi, con lui lei era un'altra e un tradimento "in casa" (non solo nel senso della vostra camera ma nel senso con chi frequentavate con fiducia) non lo potevi sospettare. Ogni sguardo o gesto ambiguo tu lo interpretavi pulito e con ingenuità.
4) saresti tu quello che mette in pericolo quello che avete creato insieme?! Ah già ma lei ha scelto te.
E in base a questo tu dovresti scegliere lei?



nicola ha detto:


> Già , non pensarci. Come è vera questa cosa. Buon Natale anche a te cara


Cerca di guardare bene in te stesso per capire se questa cosa la puoi perdonare. Pensa ai torti del passato e se sei uno che riesce a non pensarci. Ma se hai ancora risentimento per quella macchinina che quel compagno ti ha rotto, non sei quel tipo di persona.


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito solo una cosa: ti ha telefonato per dirti questo? non poteva aspettare che tornassi e guardarti in faccia me lo diceva?

sul resto....se hai deciso di darvi una seconda possibilità, per quanto duro sia da farsi,devi per forza non pensare alla carogna sulla spalla,altrimenti non ha senso il tentativo.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ho capito solo una cosa: ti ha telefonato per dirti questo? non poteva aspettare che tornassi e guardarti in faccia me lo diceva?
> 
> sul resto....se hai deciso di darvi una seconda possibilità, per quanto duro sia da farsi,devi per forza non pensare alla carogna sulla spalla,altrimenti non ha senso il tentativo.



E' impossibile NON pensarci. Io glielo auguro ma non si dimentica, MAI.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


starai meglio, secondo me. Purtroppo a volte... si sbaglia. Ma l'importante è cercare di rimediare, questo ha fatto tua moglie. Quando ti viene la carogna vieni qui e ti sfoghi.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non vuoi arrabbiarti *non leggermi.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se non vuoi arrabbiarti *non leggermi.*
> ...


Cerchiamo di risparmiargli mesi di sforzi. Ma ognuno deve fare il suo percorso.


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di risparmiargli mesi di sforzi. Ma ognuno deve fare il suo percorso.



Ciao Bruni,

avevo pensato la stessa cosa ... 
altro che mesi ... possono divenire anche anni ... 

ma, lui saprà prendere la sua decisione. 
e che si prenda tutto il tempo che li serve, per capire quale ... 

in bocca al lupo!

sienne


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> beh, vediamo un pò. 8 mesi di relazione, 7 anni per confessare e solo 4 mesi per riprendermi?? C'è qualcosa che non torna.



Piu che altro sono gli otto mesi, non un giorno, per capire che voleva te che mi preoccuperebbero...!


----------



## Etrusco (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> certo se penso che anno di merda è stato, il nuovo potrà solo migliorare.



facciamo le corna (si fa per dire!!!!!!) . In bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non vuoi arrabbiarti *non leggermi.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per la prima parte, un repertorio classico di tradimento da fedele, qui ed altrove se ne possono trovare diversi esempi del tutto simili.

Per il secondo punto, ancora non sappiamo che tipo di persona sia Nicola. Per ora si sta sforzando di non sfasciare tutto...e quello è sicuro, per il resto vedremo domani. 

E poi, perché mai dovrebbe arrabbiarsi?


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Piu che altro sono gli otto mesi, non un giorno, per capire che voleva te che mi preoccuperebbero...!


:up:


----------



## realista1 (23 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi riprendo il mio 3d.
> Vi avevo lasciato in sospeso con la risposta che aspettavo da lei dopo il messaggio che le scrissi venerdì notte su face.
> Mi ha parlato, ero fuori casa e mi ha chiamato.
> 
> ...


Molto, molto, molto comodo.....Io ho fatto i c..zi miei, tu adesso non buttare i cocci della nostra vita:con la Santa Pazienza, siediti ed incolla....certo ci vorrà un pò, ma cosa vuoi che siano un paio d'anni della Tua salute mentale in cambio di 8 mesi di selvagge cavalcate (sue). Ed è giusto rimarcare, perchè nessuna gentil donzella lo dice, che una volta che una passione sfonda (letteralmente), un vincolo di fedeltà matrimoniale che reggeva da anni ed anni, non credo proprio che si limiti a 5-6 sporadici rapporti. Fermo restando che in questo campo zero è uguale a zero, ed uno corrisponde ad infinito,(tuttalpiù, per qualcuno particolarmente aperto di vedute, uno può essere un incidente di percorso....ma da due in su non credo proprio). I rapporti sessuali, come in tutte le storie, saranno stati più intensi nel primissimo periodo di scoperta reciproca, poi si saranno "normalizzati", ed infine si saranno diradati con l'insorgere dei sensi di colpa:quindi, in 8 mesi, devi considerarne un numero compreso tra 20 (leggasi venti) e 40. Due parole sulla scelta del luogo: scelta opportunistica e vigliacca, sopratutto considerando l'amicizia di coppia voluta, cercata, addirittura bramata dai due amanti, come comoda copertura. Una domanda a cui, ovviamente, potresti anchedecidere di non rispondere perchè dovresti farti una ragione che una cosa del genere sia accaduta? Ok, forse il fuoco della passione non era più quello del primo anno, ma la trascuravi? La tradivi? La insultavi? No, caro Nicola.....il tradimento può trovare parziale giustificazione nei comportamenti del tradito solo in pochi casi: nella maggior parte dei casi, il concorso di colpa è l'ennesima vigliaccheria di chi è consapevole di aver rotto intenzionalmente un bel giocattolo. In bocca al lupo, qualsiasi scelta tu faccia......sii consapevole che per te sarà durissima. Per lei comunque vada sarà più semplice.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Scrivo qualcosa che penso di aver detto anche diverso tempo fa.

Sottointeso che se uno sta male e non riesce a perdonare, nessuno lo obbliga, e andarsene quando non si riesce più a continuare è scelta degnissima.
E sottointeso pure che sì, sarebbe giustissimo che il traditore si mettesse con impegno totale ad aiutare il tradito.

Ma se non lo fa, se non è in grado di fornire quelle spiegazioni, sostegno, prove di impegno etc etc che il tradito si aspetta?

Ripeto: non si riesce più a stare bene? Ok, chiudete.

Ma nella coppia tira più la carretta, ahimè, chi più è in grado di farlo. Sarebbe giusto tirarla entrambi allo stesso modo, ma diamine, non è quasi mai così. E ha più responsabilità chi capisce di più.
Sì, chi più è capace di dare e fare, più fa e da, più -umilissimissima opinione- deve dare e fare (con dei limiti eh). 

Nel matrimonio ci sono giuramenti. Di fedeltà e impegno.
E sì, la moglie di Nicola ha spezzato il giuramento di fedeltà.

Ma -discorso già fatto- questo spezza nello stesso istante i giuramenti dell'altro?
Non è un discorso da cattolica. Ma per comodità mi rifaccio alle promesse di quel rito.
Nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, fino a che morte non ci separi.
Fino alla morte, non fino a che l'altro non tradisce una qualche promessa.

Le promesse del matrimonio civile sono diverse, ma anche lì, da nessuna parte c'è scritto che la rottura del patto da parte dell'uno annulla automaticamente le promesse da parte dell'altro.

Ohi, io mi sono separata, e non sono stata tradita, ho tradito io, stavo morendo soffocata nel matrimonio e mi sono separata, quindi, sia chiaro, non è una filippica a favore del matrimonio eterno costi quel che costi.

E' che, in modo molto confuso scusate, cerco di dire: sì lei non solo ha tradito, ma pure è reticente e non capisce fino in fondo quel che ha fatto. E chiede a lui, a lui, di non rompere quello che ha rotto lei. 
Ma ha senso.
Sono una coppia.
Una parte della coppia ha franato.
Quella stessa parte della coppia che ha franato, chiede all'altra di essere forte per entrambi.

Ok, se l'altra parte non ce la fa, ripeto, comprensibilissimo. Ma la richiesta di lei, la preghiera, la supplica di lei, bè, la capisco. Se nicola ci prova e non ci riesce, o decide di non provarci eprchè la cosa è davvero al di là della sua capacità di sopportazione, di nuovo, comprensibilissimo.
Ma se non ci prova, almeno un pochino, perchè sua moglie non agisce come una traditrice confessa "dovrebbe" comportarsi, uh, bè, mi sembra... un peccato.

Anche perchè tanto, nessun traditore si comporta MAI come il tradito vorrebbe. Anche perchè (scusate la ripetizione) non esiste un modo che sia "giusto". Ci sono modi peggiori di altri, ma modi "giusti" no.


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo qualcosa che penso di aver detto anche diverso tempo fa.
> 
> Sottointeso che se uno sta male e non riesce a perdonare, nessuno lo obbliga, e andarsene quando non si riesce più a continuare è scelta degnissima.
> E sottointeso pure che sì, sarebbe giustissimo che il traditore si mettesse con impegno totale ad aiutare il tradito.
> ...


verde mio.


----------



## mic (23 Dicembre 2013)

*nausicaa*

spero che Nicola ti legga e cominci a riflettere anche su questo.
non gli farebbe un danno.


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo qualcosa che penso di aver detto anche diverso tempo fa.
> 
> Sottointeso che se uno sta male e non riesce a perdonare, nessuno lo obbliga, e andarsene quando non si riesce più a continuare è scelta degnissima.
> E sottointeso pure che sì, sarebbe giustissimo che il traditore si mettesse con impegno totale ad aiutare il tradito.
> ...


Altro verde pure mio :up:
Ciao Nau!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo qualcosa che penso di aver detto anche diverso tempo fa.
> 
> Sottointeso che se uno sta male e non riesce a perdonare, nessuno lo obbliga, e andarsene quando non si riesce più a continuare è scelta degnissima.
> E sottointeso pure che sì, sarebbe giustissimo che il traditore si mettesse con impegno totale ad aiutare il tradito.
> ...


Gran bel post. Se posso approvo


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo qualcosa che penso di aver detto anche diverso tempo fa.
> 
> Sottointeso che se uno sta male e non riesce a perdonare, nessuno lo obbliga, e andarsene quando non si riesce più a continuare è scelta degnissima.
> E sottointeso pure che sì, sarebbe giustissimo che il traditore si mettesse con impegno totale ad aiutare il tradito.
> ...


Ci sta che lei non si senta (o non sia) in grado di dare il "supporto" che nicola si aspetta, come ci sta che nicola, in assenza di quel supporto, si senta in grado di provare a tenere insieme i cocci, ma anche che non se la senta.

Non sono però d'accordo in merito alla responsabilità.
La moglie di nicola non è incapace di intendere e di volere.
Nulla dimostra che nicola sia "la parte più forte".
Lei ha la responsabilità delle sue azioni (o inazioni) nel tradimento ed, eventualmente, nel non compiere alcun passo verso nicola per aiutarlo a superare la cosa.
Nicola avrà, eventualmente, la responsabilità di non aver saputo fronteggiare la cosa da solo.
Ma ognuno dei due ha strettamente le proprie responsabilità, non quelle dell'altro...IMHO


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci sta che lei non si senta (o non sia) in grado di dare il "supporto" che nicola si aspetta, come ci sta che nicola, in assenza di quel supporto, si senta in grado di provare a tenere insieme i cocci, ma anche che non se la senta.
> 
> Non sono però d'accordo in merito alla responsabilità.
> La moglie di nicola non è incapace di intendere e di volere.
> ...


Per compiere passi
bisogna aver gambe...

Appunto dici bene
ognuno ha le proprie responsabilità

E se una cosa riguarda ME
tu non hai alcun modo di aiutarmi a superarla...

Anzi quando tu verrai per aiutarmi
io mi sentirò pigliato per il culo...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci sta che lei non si senta (o non sia) in grado di dare il "supporto" che nicola si aspetta, come ci sta che nicola, in assenza di quel supporto, si senta in grado di provare a tenere insieme i cocci, ma anche che non se la senta.
> 
> Non sono però d'accordo in merito alla responsabilità.
> La moglie di nicola non è incapace di intendere e di volere.
> ...



Ssssssssnì...

E' una visione forse utopica la mia (che ripeto, ho un matrimonio sbagliatissimo e naufragato mai troppo presto alle spalle).
Ma in una coppia, ognuno ha 1-la responsabilità delle proprie azioni 2-la responsabilità della coppia.
Tipo vedere le deficienze dell'altro e agire di conseguenza, nel caso. Anche se non è "giusto".

Quello che intendo, è che se le reticenze della moglie di nicola alla fine renderanno impossibile il proseguimento del matrimonio, sì, saranno esclusivamente responsabilità della moglie di nicola. Le reticenze e le conseguenze.
Ma questo non esime nicola dal provarci.
Nel momento in cui il matrimonio naufragherà, il fallimento sarà di entrambi.
Le reticenze della moglie stanno togliendo ossigeno al matrimonio.
Nicola lo vede.
Sta provando ad aggiungere ossigeno?
Se no, così a prescindere, solo perchè la moglie non dovrebbe, quella è la sua scelta, la sua responsabilità.

Poi, entrando nello specifico, la moglie di nicola si apre completamente su tutto tutto tutto e solo in questo caso tace, o è sempre stata una donna riservata che i suoi pensieri se li tiene ben chiusi in testa?
Se è la seconda, nicola dovrebbe sapere che ci sono cose che sua moglie non è abituata a fare, non riesce a fare, e tenerne conto.

Ohi, mettiamola così.

Ho sempre pensato che il punto del forum non sia -del resto non potrebbe essere- convincere qualcuno a fare qualcosa.

Ma è, in momenti di confusione, far sentire mille voci, in modo che chi legge possa riconoscere quella che risuona meglio con quello che desidera e vuole.

Ci sono state molte voci in un certo senso. Aggiungo la mia, per fare un pò media.
Nicola a un certo punto sentirà e riconoscerà quello che è più "vero" per lui.


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ssssssssnì...
> 
> E' una visione forse utopica la mia (che ripeto, ho un matrimonio sbagliatissimo e naufragato mai troppo presto alle spalle).
> Ma in una coppia, ognuno ha 1-la responsabilità delle proprie azioni 2-la responsabilità della coppia.
> ...


Si potrebbe anche fare il discorso opposto e dire che se la moglie vede che nicola non è in grado di uscire dal corto circuito dei propri sentimenti da ormai quattro mesi, potrebbe mettere da parte le proprie reticenze.

Non ti sto dando torto, sarà nicola a decidere se qualcosa di quello che legge gli è utile o meno e se è vicino a quello che loro sono come coppia o no.

Però noi in realtà non conosciamo davvero i loro caratteri e come si siano rapportati finora tra di loro, né se esista o chi sia la "parte forte" della coppia...

E sì, il fallimento della coppia è un fallimento per tutti e due, 
ciò non toglie che ognuno dei due avrà, a mio parere, le proprie responsabilità


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Si potrebbe anche fare il discorso opposto e dire che se la moglie vede che nicola non è in grado di uscire dal corto circuito dei propri sentimenti da ormai quattro mesi, potrebbe mettere da parte le proprie reticenze.
> 
> Non ti sto dando torto, sarà nicola a decidere se qualcosa di quello che legge gli è utile o meno e se è vicino a quello che loro sono come coppia o no.
> 
> ...



Certo. Ognuno le proprie.
Direi che concordo in tutto.

E per la prima frase. Certo. SE vede SE capisce e SE è in grado... chi è più in grado, deve ahimè faticare e sacrificarsi di più.

Non per meritare il paradiso. Ma proprio perchè altrimenti, non ce la si fa. In nulla.


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo. Ognuno le proprie.
> Direi che concordo in tutto.
> 
> E per la prima frase. Certo. SE vede SE capisce e SE è in grado... chi è più in grado, deve ahimè faticare e sacrificarsi di più.
> ...


Sempre ammesso che uno dei due sia più in grado :smile:

Non sono così sicuro che nicola lo sia. Mi sembra molto "fissato" (magari anche a ragione, non dico di no) sull'aspetto "fisico" di quello che è successo, mentre io sarei più in crisi su aspetti di altro tipo, a questo punto.


----------



## Leda (24 Dicembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> va beh, nico. basta con le violenze verbali. Direi che potresti cominciare ad offrirle un molto meno violento silenzio ad oltranza. Coraggio,dai.
> Ah...se,come mi auguro, tu volessi recuperare la vostra storia, cerca di evitare di non capirla ed *essi *sempre presente e vicino. Mi raccomando.





nicola ha detto:


> mi sforzo di capire il perchè sei così ironico.


Io mi sforzo di capire come possa aver scritto 'essi' :blank::nuke:


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' impossibile NON pensarci. Io glielo auguro ma non si dimentica, MAI.


pensiero e ricordo sono 2 azioni diverse con fini diversi


----------



## Leda (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> verde mio.


E mio


----------



## Leda (24 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Ci sta che lei non si senta (o non sia) in grado di dare il "supporto" che nicola si aspetta, come ci sta che nicola, in assenza di quel supporto, si senta in grado di provare a tenere insieme i cocci, ma anche che non se la senta.
> 
> Non sono però d'accordo in merito alla responsabilità.
> La moglie di nicola non è incapace di intendere e di volere.
> ...


Concordo :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E mio




Un abbraccione!

(e non per lo smeraldo  )


----------



## Leda (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un abbraccione!
> 
> (e non per lo smeraldo  )


Ricambio! :amici:


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

*pinzillacchere ed altre amenità*

Ricollegandomi a quanto scritto ieri, con riferimento al perchè tua moglie si sia decisa a rivelarti il fattaccio. Beh, ma sul serio qualcuno crede che una donna, dopo anni ed anni di convivenza non sappia con buona approssimazione come reagirebbe il suo uomo ad una simile rivelazione? Ma davvero può essere credibile il discorso:" è passato tanto tempo......ho scelto te....eravamo molto forti e pensavo potessi capirlo...". Non credo che sia così: c'è sempre una grave ragione alla base di queste rivelazioni. L'esplosione di Nicola era stata ampiamente prevista dalla moglie e lo dimostra la strategia del dire e non dire...dei silenzi....del "volemose bene"....No,la rivelazione è stata costretta da eventi esterni, situazioni che erano in bilico e sono cadute, coperture improvvisamente mancate a causa di litigi o incomprensioni. E ricorda che in questo caso, il casino potrebbe anche essere successo dall'altro lato. La strategia della moglie, è una strategia di chi è costretta, in fretta e furia, BEN SAPENDO COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO, a rivelare tutto. Non tutto.....un pò. Come può, caro Nicola, entrare in particolari che la costringerebbero a dirti una quantità INGESTIBILE di bugie concatenate le une alle altre? Le tue domande diverrebbero via via più circostanziate, alimentate da quelle stesse cose che lei sarebbe costretta, "obtorto collo" a rivelarti. In un attimo crollerebbe il castello dell'amore, dei pochisssssssssimi cedimenti, della sua "scelta" finale (nobile, ma tardiva, seppur vera). Io sono personalmente coinvolto in una lunghissima e (apparentemente) felice storia: eppure ho dei sospetti, mezzi sguardi, atteggiamenti....diciamo così, dissonanti, di mia moglie. Sensazioni: non riesco neanche a risalire a delle date, o a dei periodi. Sento solo qualche nota stonata. Solo per questo, che molti definirebbero pura paranoia, ho più volte cercato di indagare, di capire, anche con domande dirette e sgradevoli. Mia moglie nega e avere solo sensazioni è troppo poco per insistere persino per me. Ma non mi arrendo....A te il caso ha consegnato la storia che non avresti mai voluto sentire: ti ha fatto cornuto (bella questa, eh?,, è di mia moglie: non ti ho fatto cornuto, ed è una delle dissonanze di cui parlavo)....ma non per colpa tua (almeno credo). Ora non farti fare anche.....coglione, perchè li qualche responsabilità la avresti, eccome!!! Non dico di non perdonare, questa è una tua scelta, ed io al tuo posto, onestamente, credo che finirei per farlo (per i figli, per amore, per vigliaccheria....). Ma il perdono DEVE ESSERE CONSAPEVOLE, non estorto con altre mezze bugie e reticenze. E la punizione....certo, non può esserci perdono,se il colpevole non ha espiato la pena. Sentiti libero, caro Nicola, con i modi ed i tempi che riterrai opportuno di pareggiare il conto. Dicono che è sbagliato? Dicono che poi fa male? Forse si....probabilmente si, sicuramente si. Ma un uomo vilmente tradito DEVE recuperare autostima anche attraverso strade poco ortodosse, forse sbagliate. Ecco, si: rivendica il tuo sacrosanto diritto a sbagliare.


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ricollegandomi a quanto scritto ieri, con riferimento al perchè tua moglie si sia decisa a rivelarti il fattaccio. Beh, ma sul serio qualcuno crede che una donna, dopo anni ed anni di convivenza non sappia con buona approssimazione come reagirebbe il suo uomo ad una simile rivelazione? Ma davvero può essere credibile il discorso:" è passato tanto tempo......ho scelto te....eravamo molto forti e pensavo potessi capirlo...". Non credo che sia così: c'è sempre una grave ragione alla base di queste rivelazioni. L'esplosione di Nicola era stata ampiamente prevista dalla moglie e lo dimostra la strategia del dire e non dire...dei silenzi....del "volemose bene"....No,la rivelazione è stata costretta da eventi esterni, situazioni che erano in bilico e sono cadute, coperture improvvisamente mancate a causa di litigi o incomprensioni. E ricorda che in questo caso, il casino potrebbe anche essere successo dall'altro lato. La strategia della moglie, è una strategia di chi è costretta, in fretta e furia, BEN SAPENDO COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO, a rivelare tutto. Non tutto.....un pò. Come può, caro Nicola, entrare in particolari che la costringerebbero a dirti una quantità INGESTIBILE di bugie concatenate le une alle altre? Le tue domande diverrebbero via via più circostanziate, alimentate da quelle stesse cose che lei sarebbe costretta, "obtorto collo" a rivelarti. In un attimo crollerebbe il castello dell'amore, dei pochisssssssssimi cedimenti, della sua "scelta" finale (nobile, ma tardiva, seppur vera). Io sono personalmente coinvolto in una lunghissima e (apparentemente) felice storia: eppure ho dei sospetti, mezzi sguardi, atteggiamenti....diciamo così, dissonanti, di mia moglie. Sensazioni: non riesco neanche a risalire a delle date, o a dei periodi. Sento solo qualche nota stonata. Solo per questo, che molti definirebbero pura paranoia, ho più volte cercato di indagare, di capire, anche con domande dirette e sgradevoli. Mia moglie nega e avere solo sensazioni è troppo poco per insistere persino per me. Ma non mi arrendo....A te il caso ha consegnato la storia che non avresti mai voluto sentire: ti ha fatto cornuto (bella questa, eh?,, è di mia moglie: non ti ho fatto cornuto, ed è una delle dissonanze di cui parlavo)....ma non per colpa tua (almeno credo). Ora non farti fare anche.....coglione, perchè li qualche responsabilità la avresti, eccome!!! Non dico di non perdonare, questa è una tua scelta, ed io al tuo posto, onestamente, credo che finirei per farlo (per i figli, per amore, per vigliaccheria....). Ma il perdono DEVE ESSERE CONSAPEVOLE, non estorto con altre mezze bugie e reticenze. E la punizione....certo, non può esserci perdono,se il colpevole non ha espiato la pena. Sentiti libero, caro Nicola, con i modi ed i tempi che riterrai opportuno di pareggiare il conto. Dicono che è sbagliato? Dicono che poi fa male? Forse si....probabilmente si, sicuramente si. Ma un uomo vilmente tradito DEVE recuperare autostima anche attraverso strade poco ortodosse, forse sbagliate. Ecco, si: rivendica il tuo sacrosanto diritto a sbagliare.



Il verde e' mio perché, purtroppo per Nicola, ho paura tu abbia ragione. Per arrivare a scoperchiare la pentola evidentemente sotto c'è' qualcosa in più di un semplice desiderio di confessione. Non poteva non sapere a cosa andava incontro.
.....e poi diciamocelo, dopo tanti anni non puoi avere un senso di colpa così profondo al punto da far esplodere una bomba nel rapporto..... Nicola indaga!


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Il verde e' mio perché, purtroppo per Nicola, ho paura tu abbia ragione. Per arrivare a scoperchiare la pentola evidentemente sotto c'è' qualcosa in più di un semplice desiderio di confessione. Non poteva non sapere a cosa andava incontro.
> .....e poi diciamocelo, dopo tanti anni non puoi avere un senso di colpa così profondo al punto da far esplodere una bomba nel rapporto..... Nicola indaga!


Ho finito di indagare. Mi ha detto quasi tutto, il resto sono io a non volerlo sapere. Me lo detto e basta. Son arcisicuro che è stato un suo momento di debolezza nel dirmelo, nessun altro intrigo, null'altro di viscido, nessun ritorno di fiamma. Con loro (gli amici), non abbiamo e non ha (!), nessun altro contatto da allora.


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ho finito di indagare. Mi ha detto quasi tutto, *il resto sono io a non volerlo sapere*. Me lo detto e basta. Son arcisicuro che è stato un suo momento di debolezza nel dirmelo, nessun altro intrigo, null'altro di viscido, nessun ritorno di fiamma. Con loro (gli amici), non abbiamo e non ha (!), nessun altro contatto da allora.


beh, questo allora, in qualche modo chiude la storia......


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> beh, questo allora, in qualche modo chiude la storia......


credi debba sapere più di quello che già so dei loro contatti?? Immagino già tutto, non serve altro


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> credi debba sapere più di quello che già so dei loro contatti?? Immagino già tutto, non serve altro


Ciao nicola,

se è a riguardo dei loro contatti, no. 
Se si tratta di piani che avevano, forse si, nel senso,
cosa ha fatto saltare il tutto veramente e realmente ... 
Perché, se non sbaglio, si parlava di innamoramento,
e lì si sogna molto assieme ... e forse anche più ... 
Essere la seconda scelta ... forse è quello il punto ... 
Non credo, ma ... per me sarebbe da verificare un po' ... 

Ma se era svago ... e visto che il tutto si colloca così nel passato, 
anche la domanda, lei come si pone nei tuoi confronti
ha trovato risposta già da tempo ... 

Momenti senza pensieri ... ti auguro ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> se è a riguardo dei loro contatti, no.
> Se si tratta di piani che avevano, forse si, nel senso,
> ...


ciao sienne, tutto e il contrario di tutto si può dire. L'ultima cosa che mi ha detto quando mi ha parlato l'altro giorno è stata di non aver mai pensato (quando era con lui), di vivere senza me. Devo appigliarmi a questo...e crederci.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao sienne, tutto e il contrario di tutto si può dire. L'ultima cosa che mi ha detto quando mi ha parlato l'altro giorno è stata di non aver mai pensato (quando era con lui), di vivere senza me. Devo appigliarmi a questo...e crederci.


Ciao nicola,

bene, veramente. Anche se l'aspetto della leggerezza,
che a volte si ha per dello svago, fa salire il sangue ... 
Perché l'alternativa ... sarebbe una catastrofe. 
Beh, anche così, non è che sia una passeggiata,
ma una questione importante in meno. 

Ora sta a te ... assieme a lei, naturalmente, 
a rimettere assieme la vostra storia ... 

Sienne


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> bene, veramente. Anche se l'aspetto della leggerezza,
> che a volte si ha per dello svago, *fa salire il sangue *...
> ...


ho imparato in questi mesi a gestire la rabbia, a reprimerla ed evitare i gesti avuto contro di lei i primi giorni dall'accaduto. Gesti, sia chiaro, mai sfociati all'alzare le mani, ma solo di aggressività nei suo confronti.


----------



## realista1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ho imparato in questi mesi a gestire la rabbia, a reprimerla ed evitare i gesti avuto contro di lei i primi giorni dall'accaduto. Gesti, sia chiaro, mai sfociati all'alzare le mani, ma solo di aggressività nei suo confronti.



Al tuo posto credo che a questo punto della storia mi sentirei come una marionetta senza fili. Ma forse, il temere una cosa simile per la mia storia mi sta influenzando troppo.....Se non sono indiscreto: come ti senti e cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ricollegandomi a quanto scritto ieri, con riferimento al perchè tua moglie si sia decisa a rivelarti il fattaccio. Beh, ma sul serio qualcuno crede che una donna, dopo anni ed anni di convivenza non sappia con buona approssimazione come reagirebbe il suo uomo ad una simile rivelazione? Ma davvero può essere credibile il discorso:" è passato tanto tempo......ho scelto te....eravamo molto forti e pensavo potessi capirlo...". Non credo che sia così: c'è sempre una grave ragione alla base di queste rivelazioni. L'esplosione di Nicola era stata ampiamente prevista dalla moglie e lo dimostra la strategia del dire e non dire...dei silenzi....del "volemose bene"....No,la rivelazione è stata costretta da eventi esterni, situazioni che erano in bilico e sono cadute, coperture improvvisamente mancate a causa di litigi o incomprensioni. E ricorda che in questo caso, il casino potrebbe anche essere successo dall'altro lato. La strategia della moglie, è una strategia di chi è costretta, in fretta e furia, BEN SAPENDO COSA SAREBBE ACCADUTO, a rivelare tutto. Non tutto.....un pò. Come può, caro Nicola, entrare in particolari che la costringerebbero a dirti una quantità INGESTIBILE di bugie concatenate le une alle altre? Le tue domande diverrebbero via via più circostanziate, alimentate da quelle stesse cose che lei sarebbe costretta, "obtorto collo" a rivelarti. In un attimo crollerebbe il castello dell'amore, dei pochisssssssssimi cedimenti, della sua "scelta" finale (nobile, ma tardiva, seppur vera). Io sono personalmente coinvolto in una lunghissima e (apparentemente) felice storia: eppure ho dei sospetti, mezzi sguardi, atteggiamenti....diciamo così, dissonanti, di mia moglie. Sensazioni: non riesco neanche a risalire a delle date, o a dei periodi. Sento solo qualche nota stonata. Solo per questo, che molti definirebbero pura paranoia, ho più volte cercato di indagare, di capire, anche con domande dirette e sgradevoli. Mia moglie nega e avere solo sensazioni è troppo poco per insistere persino per me. Ma non mi arrendo....A te il caso ha consegnato la storia che non avresti mai voluto sentire: ti ha fatto cornuto (bella questa, eh?,, è di mia moglie: non ti ho fatto cornuto, ed è una delle dissonanze di cui parlavo)....ma non per colpa tua (almeno credo). Ora non farti fare anche.....coglione, perchè li qualche responsabilità la avresti, eccome!!! Non dico di non perdonare, questa è una tua scelta, ed io al tuo posto, onestamente, credo che finirei per farlo (per i figli, per amore, per vigliaccheria....). Ma il perdono DEVE ESSERE CONSAPEVOLE, non estorto con altre mezze bugie e reticenze. E la punizione....certo, non può esserci perdono,se il colpevole non ha espiato la pena. Sentiti libero, caro Nicola, con i modi ed i tempi che riterrai opportuno di pareggiare il conto. Dicono che è sbagliato? Dicono che poi fa male? Forse si....probabilmente si, sicuramente si. Ma un uomo vilmente tradito DEVE recuperare autostima anche attraverso strade poco ortodosse, forse sbagliate. Ecco, si: rivendica il tuo sacrosanto diritto a sbagliare.


Una persona. Non un uomo. Altrimenti e' maschilismo.

Sul resto concordo.

Non per 
vendetta.

Per respirare.

E


----------



## Giacomo1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao sienne, tutto e il contrario di tutto si può dire. L'ultima cosa che mi ha detto quando mi ha parlato l'altro giorno è stata di non aver mai pensato (quando era con lui), di vivere senza me. Devo appigliarmi a questo...e crederci.


Nicola caro, lo so che non ti sono molto simpatico, ma tu hai tutto il diritto di essere incazzato e lo devi sfogare ogni giorno anche verbalmente fino a quando la rabbia non sarà passata altrimenti non puoi passare allo step successivo verso una ridefinizione del rapporto, l'unica cosa che lo devi fare in modo sistematico almeno per un mese...vedilo come un compito e prenditi un'ora al giorno, un tuo spazio magari inizio giornata concordato con lei, dovi puoi anche insultarla lei non può parlare è il tuo spazio, ma fallo solo in questo spazio vedrai che già dopo una settimana le cose saranno diverse. Tua moglie lo deve capire e deve assecondarti, in questo momento devi avere ragione anche se pensi forse di sbagliare, tua moglie non deve scaricarti nessuna responsabilità solo lei ha sbagliato...ora funziona così...dopo sarà diverso e dovrete costruire insieme. Fatti un diario segreto e ogni sera sfoga tutta la tua rabbia scrivendo anche insultandola pesantemente, devi sfogarti. Prenditi le tue rivalse, io subito dopo mi sono portato l'amante a casa, cosa che prima non ho mai avuto il coraggio di fare, bene ora la casa la vedo "pulita" paradossalmente...e sono riuscito dopo a lasciarla. Parla tanto con tua moglie facendo attenzione alla comunicazione e da come ti ha risposto lei non sa parlare! Ora levati tutti i tuoi dubbi vedrai che fra qualche settimana non ne avrai più esigenza...non sono cinico, ipocrita, sono pragmatico e combattente, cerco soluzioni efficaci per salvare il mio rapporto che ora va decisamente meglio, meglio di prima come ben sai nel giro di poco tempo. Se non riuscite ti consiglio di andare insieme da un esperto di coppia.


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Nicola caro, lo so che non ti sono molto simpatico, ma tu hai tutto il diritto di essere incazzato e lo devi sfogare ogni giorno anche verbalmente fino a quando la rabbia non sarà passata altrimenti non puoi passare allo step successivo verso una ridefinizione del rapporto, l'unica cosa che lo devi fare in modo sistematico almeno per un mese...vedilo come un compito e prenditi un'ora al giorno, un tuo spazio magari inizio giornata concordato con lei, dovi puoi anche insultarla lei non può parlare è il tuo spazio, ma fallo solo in questo spazio vedrai che già dopo una settimana le cose saranno diverse. Tua moglie lo deve capire e deve assecondarti, in questo momento devi avere ragione anche se pensi forse di sbagliare, tua moglie non deve scaricarti nessuna responsabilità solo lei ha sbagliato...ora funziona così...dopo sarà diverso e dovrete costruire insieme. Fatti un diario segreto e ogni sera sfoga tutta la tua rabbia scrivendo anche insultandola pesantemente, devi sfogarti. Prenditi le tue rivalse, io subito dopo mi sono portato l'amante a casa, cosa che prima non ho mai avuto il coraggio di fare, bene ora la casa la vedo "pulita" paradossalmente...e sono riuscito dopo a lasciarla. Parla tanto con tua moglie facendo attenzione alla comunicazione e da come ti ha risposto lei non sa parlare! Ora levati tutti i tuoi dubbi vedrai che fra qualche settimana non ne avrai più esigenza...non sono cinico, ipocrita, sono pragmatico e combattente, cerco soluzioni efficaci per salvare il mio rapporto che ora va decisamente meglio, meglio di prima come ben sai nel giro di poco tempo. Se non riuscite ti consiglio di andare insieme da un esperto di coppia.


Prenditi uno spazio di un ora al giorno dove puoi anche insultarla?
Concordato con la traditrice che deve stare muta?
Ma ti sei bevuto il cervello?


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prenditi uno spazio di un ora al giorno dove puoi anche insultarla?
> Concordato con la traditrice che deve stare muta?
> Ma ti sei bevuto il cervello?


Buongiorno, si Giacomo è un tipo particolare.


----------



## nicola (24 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> *Nicola caro, lo so che non ti sono molto simpatico*, ma tu hai tutto il diritto di essere incazzato e lo devi sfogare ogni giorno anche verbalmente fino a quando la rabbia non sarà passata altrimenti non puoi passare allo step successivo verso una ridefinizione del rapporto, l'unica cosa che lo devi fare in modo sistematico almeno per un mese...vedilo come un compito e prenditi un'ora al giorno, un tuo spazio magari inizio giornata concordato con lei, dovi puoi anche insultarla lei non può parlare è il tuo spazio, ma fallo solo in questo spazio vedrai che già dopo una settimana le cose saranno diverse. Tua moglie lo deve capire e deve assecondarti, in questo momento devi avere ragione anche se pensi forse di sbagliare, tua moglie non deve scaricarti nessuna responsabilità solo lei ha sbagliato...ora funziona così...dopo sarà diverso e dovrete costruire insieme. Fatti un diario segreto e ogni sera sfoga tutta la tua rabbia scrivendo anche insultandola pesantemente, devi sfogarti. Prenditi le tue rivalse, io subito dopo mi sono portato l'amante a casa, cosa che prima non ho mai avuto il coraggio di fare, bene ora la casa la vedo "pulita" paradossalmente...e sono riuscito dopo a lasciarla. Parla tanto con tua moglie facendo attenzione alla comunicazione e da come ti ha risposto lei non sa parlare! Ora levati tutti i tuoi dubbi vedrai che fra qualche settimana non ne avrai più esigenza...non sono cinico, ipocrita, sono pragmatico e combattente, cerco soluzioni efficaci per salvare il mio rapporto che ora va decisamente meglio, meglio di prima come ben sai nel giro di poco tempo. Se non riuscite ti consiglio di andare insieme da un esperto di coppia.


non è vero Giacomo,  non è che non  mi sei simpatico, è solo che non capisco cosa dici, tutto qua. Buone feste anche a te.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Nicola caro, lo so che non ti sono molto simpatico, ma tu hai tutto il diritto di essere incazzato e lo devi sfogare ogni giorno anche verbalmente fino a quando la rabbia non sarà passata altrimenti non puoi passare allo step successivo verso una ridefinizione del rapporto, l'unica cosa che lo devi fare in modo sistematico almeno per un mese...vedilo come un compito e prenditi un'ora al giorno, un tuo spazio magari inizio giornata concordato con lei, dovi puoi anche insultarla lei non può parlare è il tuo spazio, ma fallo solo in questo spazio vedrai che già dopo una settimana le cose saranno diverse. Tua moglie lo deve capire e deve assecondarti, in questo momento devi avere ragione anche se pensi forse di sbagliare, tua moglie non deve scaricarti nessuna responsabilità solo lei ha sbagliato...ora funziona così...dopo sarà diverso e dovrete costruire insieme. Fatti un diario segreto e ogni sera sfoga tutta la tua rabbia scrivendo anche insultandola pesantemente, devi sfogarti. Prenditi le tue rivalse, io subito dopo mi sono portato l'amante a casa, cosa che prima non ho mai avuto il coraggio di fare, bene ora la casa la vedo "pulita" paradossalmente...e sono riuscito dopo a lasciarla. Parla tanto con tua moglie facendo attenzione alla comunicazione e da come ti ha risposto lei non sa parlare! Ora levati tutti i tuoi dubbi vedrai che fra qualche settimana non ne avrai più esigenza...non sono cinico, ipocrita, sono pragmatico e combattente, cerco soluzioni efficaci per salvare il mio rapporto che ora va decisamente meglio, meglio di prima come ben sai nel giro di poco tempo. Se non riuscite ti consiglio di andare insieme da un esperto di coppia.



Madonna santa. Ne ho letto post che non condivido ma mai come questo. 
La moglie di Nicola può anche "sopportare" le sfuriate del marito, non per questo accettarle. Ma stanno in una situazione dove alcune azioni per quanto sbagliate fanno parte di quel gioco chiamato tradimento, e questo con le sue azioni reazioni in base a come stanno in determinati momenti i due, fanno parte di una situazione che dovrebbe portare entrambi e nel tempo a mediarsi e se vogliono, capirsi e passare avanti.

Se poi tu giacomo sei convinto che la moglie di Nicola sia l'unica colpevole, bhe, consigliagli di lasciarla ma non quello che hai scritto sopra. Così si toglie tutti i dubbi e non tortura chi ha avuto l sua parte di errore e che non vuol dire che debba scontarlo nella maniera in cui suggerisci tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Più che altro, sebbene la necessità dello "sfogo" sia comprensibile, concedersi senza freni anche se in orari stabiliti, di insultare, dire le peggio cose, di dipingersi a parole la propria partner come la peggio zozzeria dell'universo... a me non pare proprio che aiuti a superare, ma alla fine ti fa incarognire ancora di più nella tua visione pessimistica...


----------



## Giacomo1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più che altro, sebbene la necessità dello "sfogo" sia comprensibile, concedersi senza freni anche se in orari stabiliti, di insultare, dire le peggio cose, di dipingersi a parole la propria partner come la peggio zozzeria dell'universo... a me non pare proprio che aiuti a superare, ma alla fine ti fa incarognire ancora di più nella tua visione pessimistica...


CHIARIAMO UNA COSA non dico che "moralmente sia giusto ciò che ho scritto o fatto, anzi..." la cosa va presa come mero esercizio, come mera tecnica o stratagemma per scardinare quei meccanismi inconsci, istintivi e primordiali che in determinate situazioni non ci permettono di superare la cosa in modo razionale. Sarà poco ortodosso ma funziona ed anche in modo rapido, poi ognuno la sua strada; se si vuole soffrire per anni seguendo strade convenzionali basate solo sulla logica fate pure io preferisco la meta poco m'importa del percorso che a priori potrei considerare uno schifo, non è ingannare se stessi, mancare di rispetto o essere immorali  è solo agire d'astuzia per ottenere un nobile scopo, forse l'amore. Non siamo solo pensiero concreto ognuno di noi, pur se lo nega è pur sempre un animale con un cervello più o meno sviluppato e ne dobbiamo tener conto; non farlo senza saper riconoscere i nostri limiti è solo un intellettualismo presuntuoso...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> CHIARIAMO UNA COSA non dico che "moralmente sia giusto ciò che ho scritto o fatto, anzi..." la cosa va presa come mero esercizio, come mera tecnica o stratagemma per scardinare quei meccanismi inconsci, istintivi e primordiali che in determinate situazioni non ci permettono di superare la cosa in modo razionale. Sarà poco ortodosso ma funziona ed anche in modo rapido, poi ognuno la sua strada; se si vuole soffrire per anni seguendo strade convenzionali basate solo sulla logica fate pure io preferisco la meta poco m'importa del percorso che a priori potrei considerare uno schifo, non è ingannare se stessi, mancare di rispetto o essere immorali  è solo agire d'astuzia per ottenere un nobile scopo, forse l'amore. Non siamo solo pensiero concreto ognuno di noi, pur se lo nega è pur sempre un animale con un cervello più o meno sviluppato e ne dobbiamo tener conto; non farlo senza saper riconoscere i nostri limiti è solo un intellettualismo presuntuoso...



Io dubitavo proprio dell'efficacia, cmq.


----------



## Simy (24 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Nicola caro, lo so che non ti sono molto simpatico, ma tu hai tutto il diritto di essere incazzato e lo devi sfogare ogni giorno anche verbalmente fino a quando la rabbia non sarà passata altrimenti non puoi passare allo step successivo verso una ridefinizione del rapporto, l'unica cosa che lo devi fare in modo sistematico almeno per un mese...vedilo come un compito e prenditi un'ora al giorno, un tuo spazio magari inizio giornata concordato con lei, dovi puoi anche insultarla lei non può parlare è il tuo spazio, ma fallo solo in questo spazio vedrai che già dopo una settimana le cose saranno diverse. Tua moglie lo deve capire e deve assecondarti, in questo momento devi avere ragione anche se pensi forse di sbagliare, tua moglie non deve scaricarti nessuna responsabilità solo lei ha sbagliato...ora funziona così...dopo sarà diverso e dovrete costruire insieme. Fatti un diario segreto e ogni sera sfoga tutta la tua rabbia scrivendo anche insultandola pesantemente, devi sfogarti. Prenditi le tue rivalse, io subito dopo mi sono portato l'amante a casa, cosa che prima non ho mai avuto il coraggio di fare, bene ora la casa la vedo "pulita" paradossalmente...e sono riuscito dopo a lasciarla. Parla tanto con tua moglie facendo attenzione alla comunicazione e da come ti ha risposto lei non sa parlare! Ora levati tutti i tuoi dubbi vedrai che fra qualche settimana non ne avrai più esigenza...non sono cinico, ipocrita, sono pragmatico e combattente, cerco soluzioni efficaci per salvare il mio rapporto che ora va decisamente meglio, meglio di prima come ben sai nel giro di poco tempo. Se non riuscite ti consiglio di andare insieme da un esperto di coppia.


ehhhhhhh 

cioè ma dico? sei fuori? 
il tuo consiglio è: insultala per un'ora al giorno e lei muta a prendersi gli insulti? 

e questo dovrebbe aiutare Nicola?

sei serio?


----------



## Giacomo1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ehhhhhhh
> 
> cioè ma dico? sei fuori?
> il tuo consiglio è: insultala per un'ora al giorno e lei muta a prendersi gli insulti?
> ...


Simy lo so, all'apparenza può sembrare assurdo, ma è un metodo, per tutto occorre un metodo se si vuole andare oltre; l'importante che la moglie accetti e la cosa sia considerata come un ESERCIZIO poi puoi anche NON INSULTARLA basta che dici VERAMENTE QUELLO CHE PROVI ma se ti viene lo dici, ti assicuro che dopo una settimana non si insulta più, la rabbia scende e si è più predisposti al dialogo ed alla comprensione...a me interessano i risultati.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Pensa quante ore le spetterebbero se sapesse dei tre anni di tradimento tuo.

Comunque funziona. Ma non con orari o limiti stabiliti.

A caso.

Io anche oggi che non mi  intetessa piu' niente. Ridendo. Non gliele mando a dire.

Ogni occasione e' buona se capita x  sottolineare quanto e' stato bugiardo.

L'importante e' che oggi lui abbia fatto la spesa. Cucini. E sia puntuale e lo e' sempre, inaeroporto.


----------



## Giacomo1 (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensa quante ore le spetterebbero se sapesse dei tre anni di tradimento tuo.
> 
> Comunque funziona. Ma non con orari o limiti stabiliti.
> 
> ...


No, se lo fai con delle regole è diverso, vine contestualizzato e c'è un lavoro di coppia la moglie comprende e lui si calma...da qui si può ricominciare. Se mia moglie mi chiedesse di farlo lo farei, ma non tanto perche' conosco le dinamiche bensì perche' accetterei tutto pur di riaverla, qui ti giochi tutto se vuoi una cosa in modo così forte hai molte più possibilità di ottenerla che se lo facessi svogliatamente...
Disincantata, oggi tu lo fai a caso perchè non lo hai contestualizzato se ti alleni a farlo smetterai durante la giornata,  poi smetterai del tutto...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Ho finito di indagare. Mi ha detto quasi tutto, il resto sono io a non volerlo sapere. Me lo detto e basta. Son arcisicuro che è stato un suo momento di debolezza nel dirmelo, nessun altro intrigo, null'altro di viscido, nessun ritorno di fiamma. Con loro (gli amici), non abbiamo e non ha (!), nessun altro contatto da allora.


Guarda che basta che abbia litigato con un'amica che sapeva per pensare necessario anticiparla.


----------



## Spider (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Guarda che basta che abbia litigato con un'amica che sapeva per pensare necessario anticiparla.*


...vedi Nicola, quanto è facile essere *maligni*.

Ti danno una mano... e poi ti buttano nel burrone,
commentano, commentano...
perchè in fondo è proprio li che devi stare, dove stanno loro.

Una tua certezza, già è stata messa tra parentesi,

ma domani ti faranno gli auguri di Natale, stanne certo.


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, si Giacomo è un tipo particolare.


PREDICA IN UN MODO E RAZZOLA IN UN ALTRO.


BUONE FESTE a  GIACOMO1 

Al padrone di casa buon 2014

e AUGURI CARI A TUTTI  con affetto!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...vedi Nicola, quanto è facile essere *maligni*.
> 
> Ti danno una mano... e poi ti buttano nel burrone,
> commentano, commentano...
> ...


Secondo te lo scopo di chi entra nel forum è di farsi rassicurare?
Non credo.
Potrebbe andare da un amico o dal parroco.
Per me vuole pareri, anche crudi. Vuole vedere le cose da ogni punto di vista per valutare.
Tu pensi che abbia bisogno di consolazione?
Dagliela.
Tu hai bisogno di dire che tutti sono stronzi?
Fai pure.
Tu cosa pensi della storia di Nicola?


----------



## Spider (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te lo scopo di chi entra nel forum è di farsi rassicurare?
> Non credo.
> Potrebbe andare da un amico o dal parroco.
> Per me vuole pareri, anche crudi. Vuole vedere le cose da ogni punto di vista per valutare.
> ...


quello che penso della storia di Nicola, a te interessa poco.
fai tu i commenti, secondo la tua di storia.
Il tuo parere è solo un parere maligno e cattivo...se uno ti scrive che è arcisicuro.
poi puoi cantartela come ti pare, ma pure tu stai qui...e da quanto ci hai raccontato
 ... una bella scelta l'hai fatta.
questo è il tuo risultato.
giudicare gli altri, per non guidicare mai te stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che penso della storia di Nicola, a te interessa poco.
> fai tu i commenti, secondo la tua di storia.
> Il tuo parere è solo un parere maligno e cattivo...se uno ti scrive che è arcisicuro.
> poi puoi cantartela come ti pare, ma pure tu stai qui...e da quanto ci hai raccontato
> ...


Io non ho ancora capito se tu hai scelto qualcosa.


----------



## Spider (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito se tu hai scelto qualcosa.


io ho scelto molto...e molto più di te.
Tu hai scelto di stare da sola...io con lei.
tu hai scelto di non perdonare io ho scelto di si.
io ho scelto di amare...tu adesso chi ami?
te e le tue convinzioni.
tienitele strette.
ma non rovinare Nicola.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho scelto molto...e molto più di te.
> Tu hai scelto di stare da sola...io con lei.
> tu hai scelto di non perdonare io ho scelto di si.
> io ho scelto di amare...tu adesso chi ami?
> ...


Non so quanto hai perdonato se settimana scorsa hai scritto quello che hai scritto.
Non so neppure perché tu sia così incattivito con me.
Buon Natale.


----------



## Spider (24 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quanto hai perdonato se settimana scorsa hai scritto quello che hai scritto.
> Non so neppure perché tu sia così incattivito con me.
> Buon Natale.


quello che ho scritto...
non mi appartiene.
potrei scrivere ben altro.
volevo solo far capire quanta meschinità c'è nel gioco di parole.
le allusioni del letto e dei centimetri, dei cazzi e dei rapporti anali...
sono solo un espediente anche stupido di persone insensibile emotivamente.
nessuna emozione...potrei parlare di Nicola come della torta di Principessa.
io sono stato schifoso, loro sono stati peggio...
ma è difficile accorgersene.
ci vuole sensibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto...
> non mi appartiene.
> potrei scrivere ben altro.
> volevo solo far capire quanta meschinità c'è nel gioco di parole.
> ...


Te la sei presa con chi non aveva scritto nulla di quel che dici.
Se per richiedere sensibilità e sensibilizzare alla stessa si cerca di colpire le persone in quel che pensi sia il loro punto sensibile fai come chi spiega a un bambino che non si deve picchiare mollando due sganassoni. Non mi sembra che sia un metodo efficace.
Buon Natale!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te lo scopo di chi entra nel forum è di farsi rassicurare?
> Non credo.
> Potrebbe andare da un amico o dal parroco.
> Per me vuole pareri, anche crudi. Vuole vedere le cose da ogni punto di vista per valutare.
> ...


Questo è il tuo enorme LIMITE.
Pensi di sapere sempre che cosa gli altri 
si aspettino da te.
Invece non lo puoi sapere.
E il limite ancora più limitante
è ritenere che gli altri bisognino dei tuoi consigli.
Non è affatto così.

E come vedi

Quante persone qui dentro hanno fatto come te?

E quante come Spider?

Buon Natale.

Chi si separa e chiude
Non ha certo bisogno di un forum per sfogarsi.

E' già oltre...


----------



## mic (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è il tuo enorme LIMITE.
> Pensi di sapere sempre che cosa gli altri
> si aspettino da te.
> Invece non lo puoi sapere.
> ...


Per quello che ho visto io Conte, arrivano qui che ancora non sanno bene che cosa vogliono.
Raccontano la loro storia e poi? Mah...

Buon Natale a tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Per quello che ho visto io Conte, arrivano qui che ancora non sanno bene che cosa vogliono.
> Raccontano la loro storia e poi? Mah...
> 
> Buon Natale a tutti.


Credi di questi tempi che sia facile sentirsi ascoltati?
Ascoltati...

Ecco un tempo i frati confessori erano gli psicologi dei poveri.
Ora per ogni minima cagata si va dal psicoterapeuta...

Che cosa fa come prima cosa?
Ascolta...

Che cosa credi che manchi a tantissime persone?
Un orecchio che li ascolti.

Leggi questa...è bellissima...

Quando ti chiedo di ascoltarmi e tu cominci a darmi consigli,
non fai ciò che ti chiedo.
Quando ti chiedo di ascoltarmi e tu cominci a dirmi perchè…
Non dovrei sentirmi in quel modo; calpesti le mie sensazioni.
Quando ti chiedo di ascoltarmi e tu pensi di dover fare qualcosa per risolvere i miei problemi, mi deludi.
Strano come può parere.
Forse per questo la preghiera funziona, per molti.
Perchè Dio è apparentemente “muto”,
non dà consigli, nè prova ad aggiustare le cose.
Semplicemente, ascolta e confida che tu risolva da solo.
Quindi ti prego, ascolta e sentimi.
E se desideri parlare,
aspetta qualche istante il tuo turno e ti prometto che ascolterò.

Sai Mic...
Saper ascoltare è il segreto di certi mestieri logoranti
Tipo il barista.

Sono persuaso che molte persone vengano qui postino la loro storia
e già per averlo fatto subito si sentano meglio.

Poi leggono due o tre commenti 
e si dicono....

Ma che vadano tutti a farsi metterlo in culo, che nulla vivono della mia vita.

E non si loggano più.

Resta chi cerca compagnia virtuale.


----------



## mic (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credi di questi tempi che sia facile sentirsi ascoltati?
> Ascoltati...
> 
> Ecco un tempo i frati confessori erano gli psicologi dei poveri.
> ...


In effetti, non posso che darti ragione. Troppi esempi nel passato lo dimostrano.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho scelto molto...e molto più di te.
> Tu hai scelto di stare da sola...io con lei.
> tu hai scelto di non perdonare io ho scelto di si.
> io ho scelto di amare...tu adesso chi ami?
> ...


Non può rovinare Nicola.
Lei è una donna.
Nicola no.

Ora Spider
ricorda che per quanto perdoniamo
è facile dire non ti perdono
a chi se ne frega del nostro perdono
perchè ha già deciso di andarsene.

Tu hai potuto perdonare perchè lei voleva stare con te.
Se lei avesse usato il tradimento per liberarsi di te.

Potevi anche piangere in aramaico
Lei ti diceva at salut...

E' come se io dicessi a mia moglie...
Ehi senti ho valutato attentamente...con tutte quelle che ho combinato io...
è giusto che mi separi da te...

Sai correttezza vuole....che...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...vedi Nicola, quanto è facile essere *maligni*.
> 
> Ti danno una mano... e poi ti buttano nel burrone,
> commentano, commentano...
> ...



Bo, non mi sembra poi una malignità... un pensiero, una opinione.

Oddio, mi sembra un pò tirata per i capelli come possibilità, ma maligna, non mi pare...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credi di questi tempi che sia facile sentirsi ascoltati?
> Ascoltati...
> 
> Ecco un tempo i frati confessori erano gli psicologi dei poveri.
> ...



D'accordo sulla necessità di ascolto, ma qua siamo in un forum, eh...
Chiaro che tanti commenti non "servono", però chi scrive sceglie anche chi leggere e chi no. Cosa ascoltare e cosa no. E pure se non ascoltare direttamente (vedi Bender, lui ci riesce benissimo, e non lo dico con ironia. Lui usa il forum per sfogarsi punto)

Alcuni vogliono sfogo e basta, altri cercano proprio consigli.
Pareri.

E non sono certo quelli di Brunetta a spingere alcuni ad andare via, dai.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto...
> non mi appartiene.
> potrei scrivere ben altro.
> volevo solo far capire quanta meschinità c'è nel gioco di parole.
> ...


La cosa dell'Anal era un gioco con Oscuro che esiste da anni, e non voleva essere offensivo nei confronti di Nicola tantomeno della moglie. Sulla storia letto, è stato un plebiscito di commento nel definirla una cosa meschina ma tu hai preferito prendertela con pochi. I soliti. Qui dentro ritengo di aver dimostrato sempre la dovuta sensibilità con tutti e aver sempre cercato di esprimere al meglio sensazioni ed opinioni, e, laddove non ne avevo, ho taciuto. Tu sei stata sempre un personalità per me borderline (commenti ironici, godibili, che si lasciavano leggere con piacere, alternati a post che vomitavano fiele da tutte le parole) e non mi ti sono mai coperto proprio per questo motivo. Quindi finiscila con questa storia dell'insensibilità, dei centimetri, dei rapporti anali, perchè sono solo tue proiezioni. E il giorno che smetterai di farlo, forse è un primo passo per uscire da quelle sabbie mobili in cui stai infognato da mesi. Buon Natale.


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, se lo fai con delle regole è diverso, vine contestualizzato e c'è un lavoro di coppia la moglie comprende e lui si calma...da qui si può ricominciare. Se mia moglie mi chiedesse di farlo lo farei, ma non tanto perche' conosco le dinamiche bensì perche' accetterei tutto pur di riaverla, qui ti giochi tutto se vuoi una cosa in modo così forte hai molte più possibilità di ottenerla che se lo facessi svogliatamente...
> Disincantata, oggi tu lo fai a caso perchè non lo hai contestualizzato se ti alleni a farlo smetterai durante la giornata,  poi smetterai del tutto...


Consuderato che hai tradito tu per primo i tuoi consigli sono davvero ridicoli.


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, si Giacomo è un tipo particolare.


Particolare?
Non userei decisamente questo termine per descriverlo


----------



## danielacala (25 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Particolare?
> Non userei decisamente questo termine per descriverlo


Tutti sia PARTICOLARI...anche io..
anche  tu..auguri Tebe


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Tutti sia PARTICOLARI...anche io..
> anche  tu..auguri Tebe


si, siamo tutti particolari ma il tono di giacomo non mi sembra dei più...come dire.
Bisogna guardarsi un po' allo specchio no?
fa il castigatore dei traditi quando poi fa tabula rasa di quello che ha fatto lui.
E mette in croce chi ha tradito.
Tranne se stesso.

Io così "particolare" non lo sono.
E credo nemmeno tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, siamo tutti particolari ma il tono di giacomo non mi sembra dei più...come dire.
> Bisogna guardarsi un po' allo specchio no?
> fa il castigatore dei traditi quando poi fa tabula rasa di quello che ha fatto lui.
> E mette in croce chi ha tradito.
> ...



Ha senso offrire salmone affumicato SENZA crostini di pane?


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ha senso offrire salmone affumicato SENZA crostini di pane?


si. 
un fiocchetto di burro e voilà.
sopra una fogliolina di insalata.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> un fiocchetto di burro e voilà.
> sopra una fogliolina di insalata.



Neanche insalata... vabbè.

Viene mia mamma con... 

E io non avevo fatto spesa prima delle feste per intrattenimenti...

Vabbè.

Pasta al forno con prosciutto e mozzarella.

Piselli in padella con prosciutto (lo so, lo so...)

portano salsicce speciali quindi sto facendo polenta

ho panettone e frutta secca.

dialogo:

"Nau stiamo arrivando"
"bene mamma, prendetevela comoda "
"ma che comoda, noi vogliamo anche vedere un film"
"certo mamma, ho già due titoli da proporvi"
"ma figurati, scegliamo noi cosa vedere, mica decidi tu"
"... sssssì mamma..."


Io gli faccio vedere Peppa Pig...


----------



## disincantata (25 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Consuderato che hai tradito tu per primo i tuoi consigli sono davvero ridicoli.



Disincantata, oggi tu lo fai a caso perchè non lo hai contestualizzato se ti alleni a farlo smetterai durante la giornata, poi smetterai del tutto...







Buon Natale a tutti.

Forse ho bevuto troppo spumante, lasciando perdere l'effetto calice, non ho capito il consiglio di Giacomo.

Brunetta, me lo spieghi?  Buon Natale carissima.


----------



## disincantata (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco l'effetto spumante, grazie Tebe, buon Natale anche a te e Mattia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo, non mi sembra poi una malignità... un pensiero, una opinione.
> 
> Oddio, mi sembra un pò tirata per i capelli come possibilità, ma maligna, non mi pare...


Una mia amica ha fatto un tradimento di mezzora, una cazzata, e se lo terrà segreto fino alla tomba. Lo so solo io che farò altrettanto. Ma l'unico motivo per cui lo confesserebbe sarebbe per anticipare qualcun altro. Infatti per un'altra cosa (una fesseria, un'avance respinta che aveva raccontato a un'amica con la quale aveva litigato) è andata così. E' un modo per salvare il rapporto raccontando la propria versione prima che lo faccia qualcun altro.
Altrimenti solo uno dilaniato come era Giorgiocan lo farebbe.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha fatto un tradimento di mezzora, una cazzata, e se lo terrà segreto fino alla tomba. Lo so solo io che farò altrettanto. Ma l'unico motivo per cui lo confesserebbe sarebbe per anticipare qualcun altro. Infatti per un'altra cosa (una fesseria, un'avance respinta che aveva raccontato a un'amica con la quale aveva litigato) è andata così. E' un modo per salvare il rapporto raccontando la propria versione prima che lo faccia qualcun altro.
> Altrimenti solo uno dilaniato come era Giorgiocan lo farebbe.



Ma che razza di amiche.... Non tu eh...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Disincantata, oggi tu lo fai a caso perchè non lo hai contestualizzato se ti alleni a farlo smetterai durante la giornata, poi smetterai del tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho capito neanche te, figurati :sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che razza di amiche.... Non tu eh...


Ma quella poi non l'ha raccontato. Però la mia amica aveva paura che lo facesse e allora ha raccontato la sua versione. Il marito è un tipo fumantino e sarebbe andato a fare a pugni con tizio che ci aveva provato e lei voleva evitarlo, visto che l'aveva già "messo a posto" lei.


----------



## danielacala (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, siamo tutti particolari ma il tono di giacomo non mi sembra dei più...come dire.
> Bisogna guardarsi un po' allo specchio no?
> fa il castigatore dei traditi quando poi fa tabula rasa di quello che ha fatto lui.
> E mette in croce chi ha tradito.
> ...


Forse perché TU ed IO siamo tolleranti. 
Altri non lo sono. .anche chi tradisce
vuole fare il moralista.
II mio uomo dice:
come adesso non posso più parlare?

 Che  dire ha ragione!


----------



## sienne (27 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse perché TU ed IO siamo tolleranti.
> Altri non lo sono. .anche chi tradisce
> vuole fare il moralista.
> II mio uomo dice:
> ...



Ciao

dipende ... se ragiona ipocritamente ... 
si è dato da solo la risposta ... 

sienne


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha fatto un tradimento di mezzora, una cazzata, e se lo terrà segreto fino alla tomba.  Ma l'unico motivo per cui lo confesserebbe sarebbe per anticipare qualcun altro. I


Che tristezza......una martellata (una sola, eh...) alla Pietà di Michelangelo. E adesso ne è soddisfatta, della bravata?


----------



## danielacala (27 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende ... se ragiona ipocritamente ...
> si è dato da solo la risposta ...
> ...


Certo Sienne 
non è un pensiero coerente, 
se dovessi giudicarlo solo per questo certamente  non mi piacerebbe. ..
complessivamente posso dire che non
è così terribile. ..se mi avesse conosciuta
 da ragazza avrebbe ricevuto
un bel calcio nel sedere..con il tempo sono
diventata una persona paziente, maliziosamente tollerante...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Che tristezza......una martellata (una sola, eh...) alla Pietà di Michelangelo. E adesso ne è soddisfatta, della bravata?


Che il suo rapporto ufficiale fosse paragonabile alla pietà di Michelangelo è tutto da dimostrare.
Detto questo: mi piacerebbe sapere in cosa consiste un tradimento di mezz'ora.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il suo rapporto ufficiale fosse paragonabile alla pietà di Michelangelo è tutto da dimostrare.
> Detto questo: mi piacerebbe sapere in cosa consiste un tradimento di mezz'ora.


Pietà, non pietà.
Molti rapporti di lunga durata, alimentati da passione, gestiti con intelligenza, attraverso i problemi e le numerose incertezze che si susseguono nelcorso degli anni,sono opere d'arte. E d'ingegno. Proprio per la difficoltà nel portarli avanti e perseguire uno scopo unitario. Proprio perchè durante alcune di quelle numerose mezzore, tuttalpiù ci si chiude in bagno e si fa da soli.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Pietà, non pietà.
> Molti rapporti di lunga durata, alimentati da passione, gestiti con intelligenza, attraverso i problemi e le numerose incertezze che si susseguono nelcorso degli anni,sono opere d'arte. E d'ingegno. Proprio per la difficoltà nel portarli avanti e perseguire uno scopo unitario. Proprio perchè durante alcune di quelle numerose mezzore, tuttalpiù ci si chiude in bagno e si fa da soli.



Mahhhh....noi andiamo avanti da oltre 30anni,con alti e bassi,il sesso per fortuna non manca.
la''mezz'ora'' me la prendo fuori casa,non in bagno....e sopratutto non da solo:smile:.sai che rigenera l'animo?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhhh....noi andiamo avanti da oltre 30anni,con alti e bassi,il sesso per fortuna non manca.
> la''mezz'ora'' me la prendo fuori casa,non in bagno....e sopratutto non da solo:smile:.sai che rigenera l'animo?


Micio, io però sono rimasto con la curiosità sul perchè la mugliera ti dava i calci nel letto, quella volta.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mahhhh....noi andiamo avanti da oltre 30anni,con alti e bassi,il sesso per fortuna non manca.
> la''mezz'ora'' me la prendo fuori casa,non in bagno....e sopratutto non da solo:smile:.sai che rigenera l'animo?


ti credo sulla parola.......:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, io però sono rimasto con la curiosità sul perchè la mugliera ti dava i calci nel letto, quella volta.




ahahahah che memoria Grande Joey...se non ricordo male avevamo litigato di brutto..e lei voleva cacciarmi...:smile::smile::smile:

Jo ieri in mbt, ho visto la lince..maestosa..ma troppo veloce,in un amen e'scappata.altro che gattaz...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il suo rapporto ufficiale fosse paragonabile alla pietà di Michelangelo è tutto da dimostrare.
> *Detto questo: mi piacerebbe sapere in cosa consiste un tradimento di mezz'ora.*


Infatti mi sa di cazzatona. Cioè, non che Brunilde si sia inventata una cazzata, più che altro che l'amica stia un poco fuori di zucca.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse perché TU ed IO siamo tolleranti.
> Altri non lo sono. .anche chi tradisce
> vuole fare il moralista.
> II mio uomo dice:
> ...


Pover'uomo 
Non ha ancora capito
che non può mai parlare?

Le vie sono due con la moglie

Una: Si cara, si cara, si cara
L'altra: Va bene cara, va bene cara, va bene cara....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il suo rapporto ufficiale fosse paragonabile alla pietà di Michelangelo è tutto da dimostrare.
> Detto questo: mi piacerebbe sapere in cosa consiste un tradimento di mezz'ora.


Contessa vieni a trovarmi
che te lo spiego immantinente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Contessa vieni a trovarmi
> che te lo spiego immantinente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Leggi bene...mezz'ora non mezzo minuto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Che tristezza......una martellata (una sola, eh...) alla Pietà di Michelangelo. E adesso ne è soddisfatta, della bravata?


No. E' un peso tremendo.
Son fatti suoi che non racconto ma è andata così.


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che il suo rapporto ufficiale fosse paragonabile alla pietà di Michelangelo è tutto da dimostrare.
> Detto questo: mi piacerebbe sapere in cosa consiste un tradimento di mezz'ora.



C'è chi farebbe una firma per avere trenta minuti al giorno 'solo' per 'tradire'.  Il troppo stanca.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> C'è chi farebbe una firma per avere trenta minuti al giorno 'solo' per 'tradire'.  Il troppo stanca.


Trenta minuti al giorno tutti i giorni ??? 

Un doppio lavoro praticamente


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Trenta minuti al giorno tutti i giorni ???
> 
> Un doppio lavoro praticamente



Non obbligatoriamente, deve essere spontanea la cosa, ma perchè accada serve tempo, anche poco.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non obbligatoriamente, deve essere spontanea la cosa, ma perchè accada serve tempo, anche poco.


Proprio l'estrema facilità con cui ci si può togliere una "soddisfazione", unita alla quasi certezza dell'impunità, anche se si viene scoperti (sopratutto per le fanciulle con prole), rende quasi opere d'arte le unioni fedeli nel tempo. Capisco che non per tutti è così, anzi......Fermo restando che si potrebbe discutere sul fatto se sia più grave (dal punto di vista etico), la sveltina fatta durante la pausa pranzo, oppure la storia parallela che continua e si evolve nel tempo.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. E' un peso tremendo.
> Son fatti suoi che non racconto ma è andata così.



Sono tra quelli che pensa che dovrebbe dirlo.......Io,al posto del marito vorrei sapere tutto.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono tra quelli che pensa che dovrebbe dirlo.......Io,al posto del marito vorrei sapere tutto.



anche io ho voluto sapere tutto ma a volte fa solo male, ed è inutile.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io ho voluto sapere tutto ma a volte fa solo male, ed è inutile.


la differenza tra essere cornuti oppure cornuti e coglioni. La prima cosa non dipende da te, la seconda si, anche solo per non esserti accorto di niente.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> la differenza tra essere cornuti oppure cornuti e coglioni. La prima cosa non dipende da te, la seconda si, anche solo per non esserti accorto di niente.


non accorgersi di un tradimento non significa essere coglioni, ma avere fiducia nella persona che abbiamo accanto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*



Simy ha detto:


> anche io ho voluto sapere tutto ma a volte fa solo male, ed è inutile.


Io vorrei sapere tutto per valutare meglio.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere tutto per valutare meglio.



anche io ho voluto sapere; non dico di no. però i dettagli uno se li può anche risparmiare, credimi.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Fanno*



Simy ha detto:


> anche io ho voluto sapere; non dico di no. però i dettagli uno se li può anche risparmiare, credimi.


Si fanno male,ma è quel male che ti serve per non tornare indietro,se hai amor proprio.....!


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fanno male,ma è quel male che ti serve per non tornare indietro,se hai amor proprio.....!



dipende, a volte torni comunque indietro e a volte no


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> dipende, a volte torni comunque indietro e a volte no


Certo,io sono per sapere tutto....!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fanno male,ma è quel male che ti serve per non tornare indietro,se hai amor proprio.....!


Un pò come il pugile che per cominciare veramente l'incontro ha bisogno di qualche montante sul mento ?

Comprensibile. 

Penso che però in molti casi si ha bisogno di conoscere anche i dettagli perchè si è ancora increduli; è tutto chiaro, è tutto lampante, ma ancora non ci credi, e hai bisogno di sapere......cose che in fondo già sai.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Un pò come il pugile che per cominciare veramente l'incontro ha bisogno di qualche montante sul mento ?
> 
> Comprensibile.
> 
> Penso che però in molti casi si ha bisogno di conoscere anche i dettagli perchè si è ancora increduli; è tutto chiaro, è tutto lampante, ma ancora non ci credi, e hai bisogno di sapere......cose che in fondo già sai.


Io vorrei sapere tutto per poterla schifare del tutto...!


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un pò come il pugile che per cominciare veramente l'incontro ha bisogno di qualche montante sul mento ?
> 
> Comprensibile.
> 
> *Penso che però in molti casi si ha bisogno di conoscere anche i dettagli perchè si è ancora increduli; è tutto chiaro, è tutto lampante, ma ancora non ci credi, e hai bisogno di sapere......cose che in fondo già s*ai.



esatto


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Vorrei sapere tutto. Nei minimi dettagli, anche quelli più dolorosi. Poi non so se riuscirei davvero a troncare, non sarebbe facile. Ma le renderei la vita una fogna, proprio come diventerebbe la mia. E poi sopravviva il più stronzo.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere tutto. Nei minimi dettagli, anche quelli più dolorosi. Poi non so se riuscirei davvero a troncare, non sarebbe facile. *Ma le renderei la vita una fogna, proprio come diventerebbe la mia. E poi sopravviva il più stronzo*.


e che ci guadagni scusa?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere tutto. Nei minimi dettagli, anche quelli più dolorosi. Poi non so se riuscirei davvero a troncare, non sarebbe facile. Ma le renderei la vita una fogna, proprio come diventerebbe la mia. E poi sopravviva il più stronzo.


In pratica mi stai dicendo: mi faccio ricoprire di guano da lei, per renderle l'aria irrespirabile. 

Tecnicona. Sun Tzu te fa una pippa a te.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e che ci guadagni scusa?


Con tutto quello che ho fatto per lei....con la situazione intricatissima che (ovviamente) abbiamo, tra figli, mutuo, lavoro e quant'altro. Credimi, un suo ipotetico tradimento renderebbe la vita mooolto diversa. Non credo che sia possibile pensare di guadagnarci qualcosa, in nessun modo. Proprio questa consapevolezza mi rende.......nervoso!


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In pratica mi stai dicendo: mi faccio ricoprire di guano da lei, per renderle l'aria irrespirabile.
> 
> Tecnicona. Sun Tzu te fa una pippa a te.


Se hai capito questo, mi sono spiegato male......


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Con tutto quello *che ho fatto per lei....*con la situazione intricatissima che (ovviamente) abbiamo, tra figli, mutuo, lavoro e quant'altro. Credimi, un suo ipotetico tradimento renderebbe la vita mooolto diversa. Non credo che sia possibile pensare di guadagnarci qualcosa, in nessun modo. Proprio questa consapevolezza mi rende.......nervoso!



a parte che anche lei avrà fatto qualcosa per te, ma "vendetta, tremenda vendetta" vi porrà nella condizione di fare una vita di merda entrambi, quindi forse meglio avere le palle di troncare e ricominciare una nuova vita


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte che anche lei avrà fatto qualcosa per te, ma "vendetta, tremenda vendetta" vi porrà nella condizione di fare una vita di merda entrambi, quindi forse meglio avere le palle di troncare e ricominciare una nuova vita


La mia reazione posso solo ipotizzarla. Se poi davvero accadesse una cosa del genere (oppure, se è già accaduta, se ne venissi a conoscenza), tutto sarebbe diverso. Diciamo che ti ho scritto quello che vorrei fare, ma non è detto che poi ci riesca, o lo reputi opportuno.....Sempre continuando questo "gioco", if-then ti dico che ricominciare una vita con una nuova persona non lo credo realistico. Lasciarle casa-campolibero-figli-amante e andare a fare il fallito nella mia seconda casa,da solo, oppure come un ventenne che lascia per la prima volta la casa di "mammà" non mi andrebbe.....Quindi, dal mio punto di vista (ipotetico), restare e scatenare l'inferno è una opzione accettabile. Nessun perdono. Guerra fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> La mia reazione posso solo ipotizzarla. Se poi davvero accadesse una cosa del genere (oppure, se è già accaduta, se ne venissi a conoscenza), tutto sarebbe diverso. Diciamo che ti ho scritto quello che vorrei fare, ma non è detto che poi ci riesca, o lo reputi opportuno.....Sempre continuando questo "gioco", if-then ti dico che ricominciare una vita con una nuova persona non lo credo realistico. Lasciarle casa-campolibero-figli-amante e andare a fare il fallito nella mia seconda casa,da solo, oppure come un ventenne che lascia per la prima volta la casa di "mammà" non mi andrebbe.....Quindi, dal mio punto di vista (ipotetico), restare e scatenare l'inferno è una opzione accettabile. Nessun perdono. Guerra fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.



Be a quel punto si stufa lei, chiede lei la separazione e visto che tu non hai chiuso subito l'eventuale tradimento non sarebbe considerato causa di addebito.
senza contare il bell'ambientino per i figli.

santo cielo realista, non sei stato tradito e sei già cosí rabbioso? Ma sei sempre cosí?


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Be a quel punto si stufa lei, chiede lei la separazione e visto che tu non hai chiuso subito l'eventuale tradimento non sarebbe considerato causa di addebito.
> senza contare il bell'ambientino per i figli.
> 
> santo cielo realista, *non sei stato tradito* e sei già cosí rabbioso? Ma sei sempre cosí?


Di questo non sono sicuro. Diciamo che al 90-95 per cento hai ragione.

No:mexican:! Di persona sono un tipo allegro, ottimista, di gran compagnia. Mi piace viaggiare, faccio un lavoro duro senza fatica e con il sorriso stampato sul volto. Leggo tantissimo e scopo con mia moglie (che per inciso, è davvero bella, ed io no) tanteD) volte alla settimana. Sto subdolamente cercando di convincerla ad avere il terzo figlio, (scordandomi, sbadatamente di fermarmi al momento giusto). Insomma, le cose vanno talmente bene che possono solo peggiorare!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> La mia reazione posso solo ipotizzarla. Se poi davvero accadesse una cosa del genere (oppure, se è già accaduta, se ne venissi a conoscenza), tutto sarebbe diverso. Diciamo che ti ho scritto quello che vorrei fare, ma non è detto che poi ci riesca, o lo reputi opportuno.....Sempre continuando questo "gioco", if-then ti dico che ricominciare una vita con una nuova persona non lo credo realistico. Lasciarle casa-campolibero-figli-amante e andare a fare il fallito nella mia seconda casa,da solo, oppure come un ventenne che lascia per la prima volta la casa di "mammà" non mi andrebbe.....Quindi, dal mio punto di vista (ipotetico), restare e scatenare l'inferno è una opzione accettabile. Nessun perdono. Guerra fino alla fine dei nostri giorni.


Ma come mai ora si va per ipotesi ??? Non ci bastan le storie concrete?!:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Di questo non sono sicuro. Diciamo che al 90-95 per cento hai ragione.
> 
> No:mexican:! Di persona sono un tipo allegro, ottimista, di gran compagnia. Mi piace viaggiare, faccio un lavoro duro senza fatica e con il sorriso stampato sul volto. Leggo tantissimo e scopo con mia moglie (che per inciso, è davvero bella, ed io no) tanteD) volte alla settimana. Sto subdolamente cercando di convincerla ad avere il terzo figlio, (scordandomi, sbadatamente di fermarmi al momento giusto). Insomma, le cose vanno talmente bene che possono solo peggiorare!!!!



La cosa sul terzo figlio fatto senza il suo consenso è orribile... Scherzavi?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come mai ora si va per ipotesi ??? Non ci bastan le storie concrete?!:smile:



Magari realista è un fisico. Hai presente il gatto mezzo vivo e mezzo morto? E solo andando a vedere si realizza una delle due situazione equipotenti...
magari lui si sente allo stesso modo, tradito al 10 e non tradito al 90, e controllando farà precipitare la curva di probabilità in una direzione.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Simy lo so, all'apparenza può sembrare assurdo, ma è un metodo, per tutto occorre un metodo se si vuole andare oltre; l'importante che la moglie accetti e la cosa sia considerata come un ESERCIZIO poi puoi anche NON INSULTARLA basta che dici VERAMENTE QUELLO CHE PROVI ma se ti viene lo dici, ti assicuro che dopo una settimana non si insulta più, la rabbia scende e si è più predisposti al dialogo ed alla comprensione...a me interessano i risultati.


Ma non sei stato il primo nella coppia a tradire tu ? Mi sbaglio con qualche altro nick ( ormai di uomini incasinati siete una caterva ) ? Perché se mi ricordo bene lei minimo di deve trapanare il cervello prima di ritenersi soddisfatta :carneval: Per quello bastan 10 minuti una tantum


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari realista è un fisico. Hai presente il gatto mezzo vivo e mezzo morto? E solo andando a vedere si realizza una delle due situazione equipotenti...
> magari lui si sente allo stesso modo, tradito al 10 e non tradito al 90, e controllando farà precipitare la curva di probabilità in una direzione.


90 a 10....allora non sono equipotenti. Cmq ho già indagato,nei limiti del possibile e non è precipitato nulla. Ovviamente è possibile che fosse già precipitata.....la curva.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Di questo non sono sicuro. Diciamo che al 90-95 per cento hai ragione.
> 
> No:mexican:! Di persona sono un tipo allegro, ottimista, di gran compagnia. Mi piace viaggiare, faccio un lavoro duro senza fatica e con il sorriso stampato sul volto. Leggo tantissimo e scopo con mia moglie (che per inciso, è davvero bella, ed io no) tanteD) volte alla settimana. Sto subdolamente cercando di convincerla ad avere il terzo figlio, (scordandomi, sbadatamente di fermarmi al momento giusto). Insomma, le cose vanno talmente bene che possono solo peggiorare!!!!


Usate come metodo anticoncezionale il coitus interruptus ?... Ammappela :singleeye: Era da anni e anni che non ne sentivo parlare :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono tra quelli che pensa che dovrebbe dirlo.......Io,al posto del marito vorrei sapere tutto.


ma se il marito invece non volesse saperlo?
io sono una di quelle. Non vorrei mai saperlo. E se me lo dici..
Primo chiedo se sei cretino.
Secondo ti tiro una testata sul naso
E terzo perchè hai deciso di farmi così male. A dirmelo.

Detto questo quando ho beccato Mattia ho voluto sapere tutto per decidere poi il da farsi.
Ma avrei preferito mille volte che avesse fatto le cose per bene invece di costringermi a saperlo e quindi intervenire.

Come vedi non tutti siamo uguali.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La cosa sul terzo figlio fatto senza il suo consenso è orribile... Scherzavi?



A me piace scherzare. Ora potrei anche aggiungere, "io,una cosa del genere, giammaiiiiii", in realtà a volte dimentico che è meglio mettere una faccina sorridente in più. Anche in un post volutamente semi-serio....Che tristezza.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Usate come metodo anticoncezionale il coitus interruptus ?... Ammappela :singleeye: Era da anni e anni che non ne sentivo parlare :singleeye:


Il coitus non-interruptus,semmai.:carneval: Usiamo il famoso metodo:vada come vada....comunque sarà un successo!


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se il marito invece non volesse saperlo?
> io sono una di quelle. Non vorrei mai saperlo. E se me lo dici..
> Primo chiedo se sei cretino.
> Secondo ti tiro una testata sul naso
> ...


Quoto tutto. Quasi. Tranne la testata sul naso.


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> *la differenza tra essere cornuti oppure cornuti e coglioni. *La prima cosa non dipende da te, la seconda si, anche solo per non esserti accorto di niente.


scusa eh, quoto te ma non per quotare te.
Per quotare il neretto e dire.
Che tedio (cit) la questione dell essere cornuti.
Ma.Che.Tedio.
Credo di avere in testa più corna di un cesto di lumache ma...
embè?
Io non mi sento cornuta. Mai sentita.
Ma perchè vi ci sentite?
E' uno sminuirsi che davvero non capisco.

Si ok, l ho già detto mille volte ma mi ripeto.
Mi sento ecolalica oggi:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> 90 a 10....allora non sono equipotenti. Cmq ho già indagato,nei limiti del possibile e non è precipitato nulla. Ovviamente è possibile che fosse già precipitata.....la curva.


Per il gatto era equipotente, per te no.

e tu hai controllato e non hai trovato, magari la cosa E' precipitata verso il non tradito.

che poi trovare le prove di un tradimento è tutto sommato facile, ma portare l'evidenza di una mancanza di tradimento la vedo dura


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Usate come metodo anticoncezionale il coitus interruptus ?... Ammappela :singleeye: Era da anni e anni che non ne sentivo parlare :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa eh, quoto te ma non per quotare te.
> Per quotare il neretto e dire.
> Che tedio (cit) la questione dell essere cornuti.
> Ma.Che.Tedio.
> ...


ciao Tebe


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Il coitus non-interruptus,semmai.:carneval: Usiamo il famoso metodo:vada come vada....comunque sarà un successo!


E hai solo due figli ? :singleeye: be non so se dirti che fortuna o che sfortuna :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao TebeView attachment 7981



ciao Lothar!
Hai comprato casa li?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non stavo scherzando  credo lo usassero i miei  che oramai son matusa dopodiché il nulla


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E hai solo due figli ? :singleeye: be non so se dirti che fortuna o che sfortuna :mrgreen:


Entrambe.....te l'ho detto, comunque vada sarà un successo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



realista1 ha detto:


> Entrambe.....te l'ho detto, comunque vada sarà un successo.


Sarebbe preferibile il coitus analis non interreptus...!


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per il gatto era equipotente, per te no.
> 
> e tu hai controllato e non hai trovato, magari la cosa E' precipitata verso il non tradito.
> 
> *che poi trovare le prove di un tradimento è tutto sommato facile,* *ma portare l'evidenza di una mancanza di tradimento la vedo dura*


Esatto.....per questo ho detto 90-95 per cento. Non ho trovato prove, ma avrò cercato al posto giusto? E nel momento giusto? In effetti, come ho scritto da qualche parte, qualcosa che stona c'è....Solo dettagli, anzi minimi dettagli.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Entrambe.....te l'ho detto, comunque vada sarà un successo.


Convinto tu :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao Lothar!
> Hai comprato casa li?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Esatto.....per questo ho detto 90-95 per cento. Non ho trovato prove, ma avrò cercato al posto giusto? E nel momento giusto? In effetti, come ho scritto da qualche parte, qualcosa che stona c'è....Solo dettagli, anzi minimi dettagli.


scusa mi sono persa qualche pezzo.
Cerchi prove di un ipotetico tradimento per "minimi dettagli?"


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe preferibile il coitus analis non interreptus...!


Ecchellola' è arrivato 'u crivellatore :carneval:


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe preferibile il coitus analis non interreptus...!



Si....in certe giornate è meglio.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa mi sono persa qualche pezzo.
> Cerchi prove di un ipotetico tradimento per "minimi dettagli?"


Si. Sarebbe da raccontare,in effetti....chissà, un giorno o l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao Lothar!
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sono tra quelli che pensa che dovrebbe dirlo.......Io,al posto del marito vorrei sapere tutto.





realista1 ha detto:


> la differenza tra essere cornuti oppure cornuti e coglioni. La prima cosa non dipende da te, la seconda si, anche solo per non esserti accorto di niente.


Che fesserie! (Scusa eh) Ti sembra che una persona deve dare un dolore inutile e rovinare un rapporto di decenni perché una volta, nel corso di decenni, si è messa in una situazione incauta?!
Ma dai!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa eh, quoto te ma non per quotare te.
> Per quotare il neretto e dire.
> Che tedio (cit) la questione dell essere cornuti.
> Ma.Che.Tedio.
> ...


Quoto (anche ecolalica ) oltretutto dà l'idea che il sentimento sia secondario rispetto all'orgoglio.
L'idea che il tradimento intacchi la propria identità mi fa ridere ma credo che sia una delle ragioni che tiene insieme matrimoni di facciata perché il cerchio delle conoscenze non possa definire nessuno in tale modo.
Siamo ancora a "Il cappello a sonagli"!


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto (anche ecolalica ) oltretutto dà l'idea che il sentimento sia secondario rispetto all'orgoglio.
> *L'idea che il tradimento intacchi la propria identità mi fa ridere* ma credo che sia una delle ragioni che tiene insieme matrimoni di facciata perché il cerchio delle conoscenze non possa definire nessuno in tale modo.
> Siamo ancora a "Il cappello a sonagli"!


ma di brutto pure a me.
Non mi sono mai fatta scrupoli di dire che ero stata tradita.
Ma non uso nel mio lessico normale nemmeno la parola come insulto perchè se me lo dicessero non lo percepirei proprio come tale.
Nemmeno sforzandomi.

Però faccio il dito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma di brutto pure a me.
> Non mi sono mai fatta scrupoli di dire che ero stata tradita.
> Ma non uso nel mio lessico normale nemmeno la parola come insulto perchè se me lo dicessero non lo percepirei proprio come tale.
> Nemmeno sforzandomi.
> ...


Lo trovo un non-insulto.
E' come se mi insultassero dicendomi "non sei vergine!" :carneval:


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che fesserie! (Scusa eh) Ti sembra che una persona deve dare un dolore inutile e rovinare un rapporto di decenni perché una volta, nel corso di decenni, si è messa in una situazione incauta?!
> Ma dai!!


Scusa la pignoleria: ha rovinato tutto quando ha tradito. Tu stessa dici che la tua amica è dilaniata dall'errore commesso. Lo so che posso apparire troppo intransigente, ma certi sbagli non si dovrebbero commettere. Punto. Non tutto è rimediabile, purtroppo, a questo mondo. Rifiutarsi di ammetterlo non cancella lo sbaglio. Dica tutto la tua amica, e poi affronti il marito fumantino, che -vedrai,anzi scopriresti- in una situazione simile reagirebbe in modo persino troppo controllato. Comunque, la tua amica gli restituirebbe quella dignità che gli ha rubato (si, rubato). Rimango della mia opinione: a maggior ragione,se è stata un'unica caduta,vorrei esserne messo a conoscenza, vorrei sapere tutti i particolari, vorrei che mi fosse concesso il tempo di assorbire il colpo, eventualmente perdonare,sicuramente rendere pan per focaccia. Tutte cose che credo, meriterei......Ma forse chiedo troppo....molto più comodo tradire e nascondere il misfatto, auto-assolvendosi con un'indulgenza che oserei definire criminale,(magari con il supporto di un paio di amici che ti tranquillizzano "dai, può capitare...non è successo niente...").


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Scusa la pignoleria: ha rovinato tutto quando ha tradito. Tu stessa dici che la tua amica è dilaniata dall'errore commesso. Lo so che posso apparire troppo intransigente, ma certi sbagli non si dovrebbero commettere. Punto. Non tutto è rimediabile, purtroppo, a questo mondo. Rifiutarsi di ammetterlo non cancella lo sbaglio. Dica tutto la tua amica, e poi affronti il marito fumantino, che -vedrai,anzi scopriresti- in una situazione simile reagirebbe in modo persino troppo controllato. Comunque, la tua amica gli restituirebbe quella dignità che gli ha rubato (si, rubato). Rimango della mia opinione: a maggior ragione,se è stata un'unica caduta,vorrei esserne messo a conoscenza, vorrei sapere tutti i particolari, vorrei che mi fosse concesso il tempo di assorbire il colpo, eventualmente perdonare,sicuramente rendere pan per focaccia. Tutte cose che credo, meriterei......Ma forse chiedo troppo....molto più comodo tradire e nascondere il misfatto, auto-assolvendosi con un'indulgenza che oserei definire criminale,(magari con il supporto di un paio di amici che ti tranquillizzano "dai, può capitare...non è successo niente...").


Guarda che hai una visione delle cose che carica di un disvalore il partner tradito che proprio non capisco.
Il tradito non perde mai in dignità, semmai, in alcuni casi, perde in dignità il traditore, semmai.
Già solo l'idea di "rendere pan per focaccia" è illuminante di come vedi una relazione in termini di dare e avere.
Non ho capito se tu hai tradito, sei stato tradito o sospetti un tradimento.
In ogni caso se un compagno mi dicesse queste cose ne sarei profondamente turbata e delusa.


----------



## realista1 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che hai una visione delle cose che carica di un disvalore il partner tradito che proprio non capisco.
> Il tradito non perde mai in dignità, semmai, in alcuni casi, perde in dignità il traditore, semmai.
> Già solo l'idea di "rendere pan per focaccia" è illuminante di come vedi una relazione in termini di dare e avere.
> Non ho capito se tu hai tradito, sei stato tradito o sospetti un tradimento.
> In ogni caso se un compagno mi dicesse queste cose ne sarei profondamente turbata e delusa.


Il traditore non ha più dignità. La perde nel momento stesso in cui tradisce. Questa cosa rientra nell'ordine naturale delle cose, non l'abbiamo stabilita ne io ne tu e non abbiamo il potere di cambiarla. il tradito perde la sua dignità quando viene sbeffeggiato a sua insaputa da tutti quelli che sanno. O deriso. Oppure commiserato (peggio ancora). Non è detto che renderei pan per focaccia, ma come ho già scritto, credo sia giusto che chi ha commesso un errore in qualche modo risarcisca chi lo ha subito. Anche accettando il rischio di essere a sua volta tradito per ripicca. Ed in ogni caso, che perdono (eventuale) può esserci se il tradito non viene messo al corrente? Certo....sarà salvo il "quieto-vivere", ma a che prezzo? Che il tradito viene anche ingannato, dal traditore. Non mi sembrano valori da portare come esempio ai bambini. Saresti turbata del fatto che il tuo compagno ti dicesse queste cose? Ed invece lui non avrebbe il diritto di sentirsi turbato da un tuo eventuale tradimento? Di nuovo.....meglio il quieto vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Il traditore non ha più dignità. La perde nel momento stesso in cui tradisce. Questa cosa rientra nell'ordine naturale delle cose, non l'abbiamo stabilita ne io ne tu e non abbiamo il potere di cambiarla. il tradito perde la sua dignità quando viene sbeffeggiato a sua insaputa da tutti quelli che sanno. O deriso. Oppure commiserato (peggio ancora). Non è detto che renderei pan per focaccia, ma come ho già scritto, credo sia giusto che chi ha commesso un errore in qualche modo risarcisca chi lo ha subito. Anche accettando il rischio di essere a sua volta tradito per ripicca. Ed in ogni caso, che perdono (eventuale) può esserci se il tradito non viene messo al corrente? Certo....sarà salvo il "quieto-vivere", ma a che prezzo? Che il tradito viene anche ingannato, dal traditore. Non mi sembrano valori da portare come esempio ai bambini. Saresti turbata del fatto che il tuo compagno ti dicesse queste cose? Ed invece lui non avrebbe il diritto di sentirsi turbato da un tuo eventuale tradimento? Di nuovo.....meglio il quieto vivere.


Il tuo scritto è molto contraddittorio.
Intanto se il traditore perde ipso facto la dignità perché mai il tradito dovrebbe rifarsi tradendo a sua volta, ovvero perdendo volontariamente la sua dignità?
Seconda cosa: perché il tradito dovrebbe essere sbeffeggiato da chicchessia? Nel caso specifico di quella cosa (che tu magari non considereresti neppure tradimento) non sa nulla nessuno a parte me che non sbeffeggio né compatisco.
Non so cosa c'entri un ipotetico e ipocrita quieto vivere se in una relazione pluridecennale c'è stata una mezzora di debolezza.
Per tua informazione io sono una pluritradita e piena di dignità e autostima.


----------



## Ecate (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> *A me piace scherzare.* Ora potrei anche aggiungere, "io,una cosa del genere, giammaiiiiii", in realtà a volte dimentico che è meglio mettere una faccina sorridente in più. Anche in un post volutamente semi-serio....*Che tristezza*.


Che ossimoro.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo scritto è molto contraddittorio.
> Intanto se il traditore perde ipso facto la dignità perché mai il tradito dovrebbe rifarsi tradendo a sua volta, ovvero perdendo volontariamente la sua dignità?
> Seconda cosa: perché il tradito dovrebbe essere sbeffeggiato da chicchessia? Nel caso specifico di quella cosa (che tu magari non considereresti neppure tradimento) non sa nulla nessuno a parte me che non sbeffeggio né compatisco.
> Non so cosa c'entri un ipotetico e ipocrita quieto vivere se in una relazione pluridecennale c'è stata una mezzora di debolezza.
> Per tua informazione io sono una pluritradita e piena di dignità e autostima.



ll traditore riacquista dignità confessando il suo errore: nessuno è perfetto, si può sbagliare, ma nascondere l'errore commettendone altri, ripeto, non mi sembra la cosa giusta da fare. Non vedo nessuna contraddizione in questo.

Lo sapete almeno in tre. Tu, la tua amica e il suo amante. Davvero puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione dell'amante? E quantunque così fosse, tre persone possono essere una gran folla. Io però, giurerei che la storia sia conosciuta da un bel pò di gente.......

ipocrita quieto vivere: confermo.

Sei a conoscenza di quanto è accaduto. Nessuno può trattarti da "scema del villaggio". Hai modificato i tuoi comportamenti sulla base di quello che è accaduto,almeno credo: io lo farei. Ma se tu fossi all'oscuro di tutto? Se, poni l'ipotesi, in una storia ultraventennale come la mia, io continuassi con i miei atteggiamenti affettuosi, sorrisini, comportamenti premurosi (ricambiati, ovviamente), anche durante serate con amici e parenti. Immagina alcuni amici come commenterebbero....."pensa che scemo....lui tutto carino e la moglie la da a chi vuole". Anche i più sensibili, finirebbero per commiserarmi "lui tanto innamorato, e lei....". Per non parlare delle persone con cui hai avuto discussioni,che non perderebbero occasione per commentare qualcosa tipo "pensasse a quello che fa la moglie, invece di parlare". Non è perdere la dignità tutto questo? E cosa avrei fatto per meritarlo?

Il non dire è solo un atto di vigliaccheria. Chi lo fa si giustifica dicendo che vuole evitare un dolore al partner. In realtà vuole evitare problemi a se stesso e continuare la sua vita tranquillamente, come se nulla fosse. Infine, last, but not least, pensa all'ipotesi di "riportare" al tradito, un piccolo microbetto da battaglia....ah già...ci sono gli antibiotici! Che scemo a non pensarci.:condom:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> ll traditore riacquista dignità confessando il suo errore: nessuno è perfetto, si può sbagliare, ma nascondere l'errore commettendone altri, ripeto, non mi sembra la cosa giusta da fare. Non vedo nessuna contraddizione in questo.
> 
> Lo sapete almeno in tre. Tu, la tua amica e il suo amante. Davvero puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione dell'amante? E quantunque così fosse, tre persone possono essere una gran folla. Io però, giurerei che la storia sia conosciuta da un bel pò di gente.......
> 
> ...



Caro Realista non e'affatto cosi'....perche'confessare,provocando dolore,e magari conseguenze imprevedibili?
Poi io sono convinto di non fare niente di male,fuori casa sono innocue cavolate,tanto per sentirmi ancora gatto.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Realista non e'affatto cosi'....perche'confessare,provocando dolore,e magari *conseguenze imprevedibili*?
> Poi io sono convinto di non fare niente di male,fuori casa sono innocue cavolate,tanto per sentirmi ancora gatto.


Questa e solo questa è la ragione. Se non fai niente di male.....se sei solo un innocuo gatto, allora dillo,no?

Ci sono un paio di ragazze che starebbero volentieri con me. Io ci scherzo amabilmente, ma ammetto di esagerare con le allusioni ed il cameratismo. A loro, ovviamente ho detto subito che oltre a queste allusioni, battutine, scherzetti non sarei mai andato, per le mie convinzioni personali. Poi l'ho detto a mia moglie, scusandomi di questo mio atteggiamento poco serio. A lei questa cosa non ha dato nessun fastidio. Rideva e scherzava. Io ho rincarato la dose,dicendole che a parti invertite me la sarei presa un pò, quindi mi sentivo in colpa. Lei mi ha detto che una cosa del genere non faceva parte del suo carattere quindi non l'avrebbe mai fatta, ma del mio si, ma non ci vedeva niente di male. Poi mi ha detto che se mi lasciavo prendere la mano, e combinavo qualcosa di serio, avrei dovuto dirglielo subito. Lei mi avrebbe tirato una padellata in testa:mexican:. Tutto sommato.....mi sembra una pena commisurata al reato.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Questa e solo questa è la ragione. Se non fai niente di male.....se sei solo un innocuo gatto, allora dillo,no?
> 
> Ci sono un paio di ragazze che starebbero volentieri con me. Io ci scherzo amabilmente, ma ammetto di esagerare con le allusioni ed il cameratismo. A loro, ovviamente ho detto subito che oltre a queste allusioni, battutine, scherzetti non sarei mai andato, per le mie convinzioni personali. Poi l'ho detto a mia moglie, scusandomi di questo mio atteggiamento poco serio. A lei questa cosa non ha dato nessun fastidio. Rideva e scherzava. Io ho rincarato la dose,dicendole che a parti invertite me la sarei presa un pò, quindi mi sentivo in colpa. Lei mi ha detto che una cosa del genere non faceva parte del suo carattere quindi non l'avrebbe mai fatta, ma del mio si, ma non ci vedeva niente di male. Poi mi ha detto che se mi lasciavo prendere la mano, e combinavo qualcosa di serio, avrei dovuto dirglielo subito.* Lei mi avrebbe tirato una padellata in testa:mexican:. Tutto sommato.....mi sembra una pena commisurata al reato. *


eh no, che padellata? prima non hai detto che ovviamente bisogna aspettarsi le corna per ripicca?


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh no, che padellata? prima non hai detto che ovviamente bisogna aspettarsi le corna per ripicca?


Prima le corna per ripicca.....poi la padellata per appiattirle!


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Prima le corna per ripicca.....poi la padellata per appiattirle!


non ti sembra di esagerare??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Questa e solo questa è la ragione. Se non fai niente di male.....se sei solo un innocuo gatto, allora dillo,no?
> 
> Ci sono un paio di ragazze che starebbero volentieri con me. Io ci scherzo amabilmente, ma ammetto di esagerare con le allusioni ed il cameratismo. A loro, ovviamente ho detto subito che oltre a queste allusioni, battutine, scherzetti non sarei mai andato, per le mie convinzioni personali. Poi l'ho detto a mia moglie, scusandomi di questo mio atteggiamento poco serio. A lei questa cosa non ha dato nessun fastidio. Rideva e scherzava. Io ho rincarato la dose,dicendole che a parti invertite me la sarei presa un pò, quindi mi sentivo in colpa. Lei mi ha detto che una cosa del genere non faceva parte del suo carattere quindi non l'avrebbe mai fatta, ma del mio si, ma non ci vedeva niente di male. Poi mi ha detto che se mi lasciavo prendere la mano, e combinavo qualcosa di serio, avrei dovuto dirglielo subito. Lei mi avrebbe tirato una padellata in testa:mexican:. Tutto sommato.....mi sembra una pena commisurata al reato.



Eh certo..''sai  moglie,da 2 anni e mezzo ho 1 relazione con un tipa ..aggiungi che da ieri,tanto per scherzare no,scambio sms con tipa nuova''.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.Secondo me finirei dritto dritto al gattile...............


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> ll traditore riacquista dignità confessando il suo errore: nessuno è perfetto, si può sbagliare, ma nascondere l'errore commettendone altri, ripeto, non mi sembra la cosa giusta da fare. Non vedo nessuna contraddizione in questo.
> 
> Lo sapete almeno in tre. Tu, la tua amica e il suo amante. Davvero puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione dell'amante? E quantunque così fosse, tre persone possono essere una gran folla. Io però, giurerei che la storia sia conosciuta da un bel pò di gente.......
> 
> ...


Mettiamo da parte la storia che non ho raccontato e che non c'entra nulla con i tradimenti e che resta e resterà un episodio isolato.

In generale se c'è una persona che si è trovata in situazioni simili a quelle che descrivi sono stata io.
Ti garantisco che la dignità l'hanno persa altri.
E dei commenti o risatine o scherni che immagini non credo ci siano stati, magari ci può essere stato del compatimento e ci sarà ancora adesso ma non mi tocca. Chiunque si permetta di irridere una cosa del genere non vale nulla.
Mi preoccupa come tu veda importante il giudizio degli altri. Forse sei cresciuto in un ambiente ristretto che rende importante il giudizio altrui. Francamente me ne infischio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> ll traditore riacquista dignità confessando il suo errore: nessuno è perfetto, si può sbagliare, ma nascondere l'errore commettendone altri, ripeto, non mi sembra la cosa giusta da fare. Non vedo nessuna contraddizione in questo.
> 
> Lo sapete almeno in tre. Tu, la tua amica e il suo amante. Davvero puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione dell'amante? E quantunque così fosse, tre persone possono essere una gran folla. Io però, giurerei che la storia sia conosciuta da un bel pò di gente.......
> 
> ...



no, è solo frequentare un branco di cretini di cui si può fare sicuramente a meno con aumento della qualità della vita garantito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiamo da parte la storia che non ho raccontato e che non c'entra nulla con i tradimenti e che resta e resterà un episodio isolato.
> 
> In generale se c'è una persona che si è trovata in situazioni simili a quelle che descrivi sono stata io.
> Ti garantisco che la dignità l'hanno persa altri.
> ...



ecco, bella risposta


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è solo frequentare un branco di cretini di cui si può fare sicuramente a meno con aumento della qualità della vita garantito



Ma dove vivi? Una percentuale tuttaltro che risibile di persone reagisce così davanti alle corna degli altri. Una volta che la tua situazione diviene di pubblico dominio non è più una questione di chi frequenti o di dove vivi. Chiaro che se sei di Milano, è più probabile che nell'ambiente di lavoro nessuno sappia cosa avviene a 50 km di distanza a casa tua. E viceversa. Ma ti assicuro che questa è la reazione che ha chi ti conosce, a notizie di questo tipo.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ma dove vivi? Una percentuale tuttaltro che risibile di persone reagisce così davanti alle corna degli altri. Una volta che la tua situazione diviene di pubblico dominio non è più una questione di chi frequenti o di dove vivi. Chiaro che se sei di Milano, è più probabile che nell'ambiente di lavoro nessuno sappia cosa avviene a 50 km di distanza a casa tua. E viceversa. Ma ti assicuro che questa è la reazione che ha chi ti conosce, a notizie di questo tipo.



ma questo rientra nella marea di pettegolezzi di vario tipo, sui più svariati argomenti, e quindi capisci che non è possibile vivere in funzione di cosa sanno/pensano/credono di sapere gli altri...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ma dove vivi? Una percentuale tuttaltro che risibile di persone reagisce così davanti alle corna degli altri. Una volta che la tua situazione diviene di pubblico dominio non è più una questione di chi frequenti o di dove vivi. Chiaro che se sei di Milano, è più probabile che nell'ambiente di lavoro nessuno sappia cosa avviene a 50 km di distanza a casa tua. E viceversa. Ma ti assicuro che questa è la reazione che ha chi ti conosce, a notizie di questo tipo.


mio caro, vivo in un paesello di bigotti 
so bene come reagiscono le persone mediocri davanti alle corna degli altri, per cui ho deciso di non essere come quelle persone
per vari motivi nella mia realtà rappresento una figura singolare e rara, avulsa al 90% delle donne e apprezzata dal 90% degli uomini 
ho pochi rapporti, ma profondi

la questione di pubblico dominio dipende sempre dal tuo atteggiamento e da cosa lasci pensare di te


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mio caro, vivo in un paesello di bigotti
> so bene come reagiscono le persone mediocri davanti alle corna degli altri, per cui ho deciso di non essere come quelle persone
> per vari motivi nella mia realtà rappresento una figura singolare e rara, avulsa al 90% delle donne e apprezzata dal 90% degli uomini
> ho pochi rapporti, ma profondi
> ...


ma, non credo sia proprio così, non si spiegherebbero le assurdità che si sentono in giro, per nulla corrispondenti alla realtà
poi avere l'atteggiamento che vuoi, ma se qualcuno vuole ricamare, ricama lo stesso!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma, non credo sia proprio così, non si spiegherebbero le assurdità che si sentono in giro, per nulla corrispondenti alla realtà
> poi avere l'atteggiamento che vuoi, ma se qualcuno vuole ricamare, ricama lo stesso!


Certo, free. Chi vuole ricamare ricama, ma dopo sei tu che avvalli o meno l'idea gli altri si possono fare dite e della tua situazione. Esempio semplificato: se la tendenza è quella di considerare il tradito una povera vittima degli eventi sta a te ( tradito), col tuo atteggiamento invertire o confermare la tendenza.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, free. Chi vuole ricamare ricama, ma dopo sei tu che avvalli o meno l'idea gli altri si possono fare dite e della tua situazione. Esempio semplificato: se la tendenza è quella di considerare il tradito una povera vittima degli eventi sta a te ( tradito), col tuo atteggiamento invertire o confermare la tendenza.



scopando il marito di chi lo dice, per es.?

scherzo


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettiamo da parte la storia che non ho raccontato e che non c'entra nulla con i tradimenti e che resta e resterà un episodio isolato.
> 
> In generale se c'è una persona che si è trovata in situazioni simili a quelle che descrivi sono stata io.
> Ti garantisco che la dignità l'hanno persa altri.
> ...



E' un episodio di cui non conosco i particolari, se non quei pochi raccontati da te. Lo ritengo un caso emblematico di come, anche in buona fede, le cose si vengano a sapere. Alla tua amica, consiglierei di dire tutto al marito, ça va sans dire.

Non conosco neanche la tua, di storia, se è per questo, ma mi permetto di farti notare che se 50 cretini ti ridono dietro puoi permetterti di considerarli tali. Quando iniziano a diventare di più credo che anche ad una persona con le spalle grosse possa dar fastidio. Per non parlare di chi si "limita" a compatirti, che non credo proprio possa essere considerato cretino o insensibile. Inoltre,  ti ricordo che non stiamo parlando di tradire, ma di dire al tradito quello che è successo, dandogli il modo di decidere cosa fare della SUA vita. Ed a quel punto, una volta che avrà preso una decisione, poter decifrare quelle che sono le risatine dei cretini da quelli dei genitori dei bimbi che vanno in altalena al parco, e considerare i primi per quello che sono: cretini.

Non vivo in un ambiente asettico. Non ho vinto un premio Nobel. Non sono un miliardario. Credo che chi si illude di poter ignorare COMPLETAMENTE il giudizio degli altri, spesso è solo un menefreghista. Anche se vive in ambienti arieggiati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scopando il marito di chi lo dice, per es.?
> 
> scherzo


:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scopando il marito di chi lo dice, per es.?
> 
> scherzo



Perchè no? Almeno dopo parlerebbe a proposito.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' un episodio di cui non conosco i particolari, se non quei pochi raccontati da te. Lo ritengo un caso emblematico di come, anche in buona fede, le cose si vengano a sapere. Alla tua amica, consiglierei di dire tutto al marito, ça va sans dire.
> 
> Non conosco neanche la tua, di storia, se è per questo, ma mi permetto di farti notare che se 50 cretini ti ridono dietro puoi permetterti di considerarli tali. Quando iniziano a diventare di più credo che anche ad una persona con le spalle grosse possa dar fastidio. Per non parlare di chi si "limita" a compatirti, che non credo proprio possa essere considerato cretino o insensibile. Inoltre,  ti ricordo che non stiamo parlando di tradire, ma di dire al tradito quello che è successo, dandogli il modo di decidere cosa fare della SUA vita. Ed a quel punto,* una volta che avrà preso una decisione, poter decifrare quelle che sono le risatine dei cretini da quelli dei genitori dei bimbi che vanno in altalena al parco, e considerare i primi per quello che sono: cretini.*
> 
> Non vivo in un ambiente asettico. Non ho vinto un premio Nobel. Non sono un miliardario. Credo che chi si illude di poter ignorare COMPLETAMENTE il giudizio degli altri, spesso è solo un menefreghista. Anche se vive in ambienti arieggiati.



ma io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare: cioè la differenza sarebbe tra il tradito ignaro a cui ridono dietro e il tradito che sa a cui ridono dietro uguale ma tanto lui sa?:singleeye:


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè no? Almeno dopo parlerebbe a proposito.



allora diciamo che dipende molto dal marito
se è un mostro puzzolente, non è che dobbiamo sacrificarci per salvare il buon nome, no?


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la questione di pubblico dominio dipende sempre dal tuo atteggiamento e da cosa lasci pensare di te



Credo che essere il bersaglio inconsapevole di frizzi e lazzi, diventare lo zimbello del paese, senza neanche sapere perchè, sia anche peggio del tradimento subito. Cosa vuoi che pensino di me? che sono talmente coglione da non essermi accorto di nulla. Cosa ben diversa, se permetti dall'essere a conoscenza della cosa, e *scegliere* di ignorarla: allora si, che dipende dal mio atteggiamento. Allora si, che posso dire a chiunque a testa alta: non sono fatti tuoi.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non capisco dove vuoi arrivare: cioè la differenza sarebbe tra il tradito ignaro a cui ridono dietro e il tradito che sa a cui ridono dietro uguale ma tanto lui sa?:singleeye:


L'ignoranza è il vero nemico. La conoscenza, la nostra unica arma contro l'ignoto:rotfl:.Io sono per la verità, sempre. Soloconoscendo la verità si possono fare scelte consapevoli.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> L'ignoranza è il vero nemico. La conoscenza, la nostra unica arma contro l'ignoto:rotfl:.Io sono per la verità, sempre. Soloconoscendo la verità si possono fare scelte consapevoli.



lo sai che fai paura?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Credo che* essere il bersaglio inconsapevole di frizzi e lazzi, diventare lo zimbello del paese*, senza neanche sapere perchè, sia anche peggio del tradimento subito. Cosa vuoi che pensino di me? che sono talmente coglione di non essermi accorto di nulla. Cosa ben diversa, se permetti dall'essere a conoscenza della cosa, e *scegliere* di ignorarla: allora si, che dipende dal mio atteggiamento. Allora si, che posso dire a chiunque a testa alta: non sono fatti tuoi.



Scusa, ma...

Giurin giurello che non ho mai pensato che quello che ho evidenziato potesse essere una conseguenza di essere traditi. 
Ma del resto, se sapessi di una tradita/o, non mi verrebbe mai e poi mai, ma mai, in mente di prenderlo/a in giro.
Compatirlo, non so... mi dispiacerebbe per lui, lei, immagino -oddio, tendenzialmente, casi particolari a parte.

Quindi, la domanda sorge spontanea: tu trovi naturale deridere una persona tradita?


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo sai che fai paura?



Però su questo ha ragione. Se conoscessimo sempre i fatti che ci riguardano  ci comporteremmo di conseguenza.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però su questo ha ragione. Se conoscessimo sempre i fatti che ci riguardano  ci comporteremmo di conseguenza.


ma non è possibile, non succede mai così, qualcosa rimarrà sempre ignoto
poi guarda, io penso seriamente che alcune cose vadano proprio tenute nascoste, per non coinvolgere chi non c'entra nulla, anche per il loro bene (sto parlando in generale)


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma...
> 
> Giurin giurello che non ho mai pensato che quello che ho evidenziato potesse essere una conseguenza di essere traditi.
> Ma del resto, se sapessi di una tradita/o, non mi verrebbe mai e poi mai, ma mai, in mente di prenderlo/a in giro.
> ...



:mexican:sarebbe facile dire "chi, io noooooooo". Ed invece è proprio così. Non sono tra quelli che ci ricamano sopra (e ti assicuro che molti lo fanno, e non sembrano scemi quando "rientrano" nei loro ambiti professionali, magari insensibili....). Ma anche io, tra me e me giudico le sutuazioni di cui vengo a conoscenza. Compatisco chi viene tradito quasi come quando vengo a sapere che qualcuno sta male. Commento insieme a mia moglie. Ovvio che non ci si perda in discorsi infiniti, ma comunque esprimo giudizi e commento. E ti assicuro che il tradito consapevole viene quasi sempre liquidato in poche battute, anche nei peggiori bar di.....Caracas:carneval:: sono fatti loro.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è possibile, non succede mai così, qualcosa rimarrà sempre ignoto
> poi guarda, io penso seriamente che alcune cose vadano proprio tenute nascoste, per non coinvolgere chi non c'entra nulla, anche per il loro bene (sto parlando in generale)



Qui si parla di tradimento, quindi, in generale, il tradimento coinvolge come minimo tre persone, se poi ci sono altri, peggio per loro ma la cosa li riguarda eccome.  Figli compresi, purtroppo, difficile tenerli sempre fuori, anche controvoglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Credo che essere il bersaglio inconsapevole di frizzi e lazzi, diventare lo zimbello del paese, senza neanche sapere perchè, sia anche peggio del tradimento subito. Cosa vuoi che pensino di me? che sono talmente coglione da non essermi accorto di nulla. Cosa ben diversa, se permetti dall'essere a conoscenza della cosa, e *scegliere* di ignorarla: allora si, che dipende dal mio atteggiamento. Allora si, che posso dire a chiunque a testa alta: non sono fatti tuoi.


Io credo sia il tuo giudizio su te stesso a pesarti di più. Gli altri possono anche pensare che tu sia un coglione che non si è accorto di nulla: in realtà sei tu che lo pensi di te.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> :mexican:sarebbe facile dire "chi, io noooooooo". Ed invece è proprio così. Non sono tra quelli che ci ricamano sopra (e ti assicuro che molti lo fanno, e non sembrano scemi quando "rientrano" nei loro ambiti professionali, magari insensibili....). Ma anche io, tra me e me giudico le sutuazioni di cui vengo a conoscenza. Compatisco chi viene tradito quasi come quando vengo a sapere che qualcuno sta male. Commento insieme a mia moglie. Ovvio che non ci si perda in discorsi infiniti, ma comunque esprimo giudizi e commento. E ti assicuro che il tradito consapevole viene quasi sempre liquidato in poche battute, anche nei peggiori bar di.....Caracas:carneval:: sono fatti loro.



Scusami ma allora sei una pessima persona. E vivi sicuramente in un ambiente pettegolo. Tua moglie è come te?


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io credo sia il tuo giudizio su te stesso a pesarti di più. Gli altri possono anche pensare che tu sia un coglione che non si è accorto di nulla: in realtà sei tu che lo pensi di te.



E' vero. Ho una discreta opinione di me stesso. Non così alta però, da potermi permettere di ignorare tutti gli altri. Quando ti accorgi che persone che stimi, che hai stimato (ricambiato) una vita, iniziano a compatirti, o a considerarti un coglione, non pensi che c'è qualcosa che non va?


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' vero. Ho una discreta opinione di me stesso. Non così alta però, da potermi permettere di ignorare tutti gli altri. Quando ti accorgi che persone che stimi, che hai stimato (ricambiato) una vita, iniziano a compatirti, o a considerarti un coglione, non pensi che c'è qualcosa che non va?


Ciao

si, che tutto è stato una farsa anche con queste persone ... 
mi chiederei, in cosa ho sbagliato io ... 

le persone che stimo e che stimano me, non mi trattano così.
tu lo faresti?

sienne


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, che tutto è stato una farsa anche con queste persone ...
> mi chiederei, in cosa ho sbagliato io ...
> ...


Se iniziassero visibilmente a compatirmi, senza che io riesca a capire il perchè mi preoccuperei......


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> E' vero. Ho una discreta opinione di me stesso. Non così alta però, da potermi permettere di ignorare tutti gli altri. Quando ti accorgi che persone che stimi, che hai stimato (ricambiato) una vita, iniziano a compatirti, o a considerarti un coglione, non pensi che c'è qualcosa che non va?



Evidentemente NON meritavano la tua stima.  Che colpa ne ha uno se viene tradito, ovviamente, 'a sua insaputa'?

Che motivo ha il tradito di vergognarsene?

Ho avuto una collega, moglie di un dirigente e pure politico di un certo spicco negli anni 80,  lei non se ne lasciava scappare uno, tutti lo sapevano, anche il marito, ma nessuno lo derideva o compativa. Ho sempre trovato strano il fatto che lui accettasse quella situazione, eppure dopo 40anni sono ancora insieme. E' stato lui, in un occasione strana, davanti ad una collega che si complimentava con lui per la pelliccia nuova della moglie, ad uscirsene con un 'gliela avrà regalata uno dei suoi amichetti', lasciandoci senza parole.  

Mio marito si portava a casa l'amante, abitiamo in un piccolo paese e, anche se non conosciamo nessuno, sicuramente potrebbero averlo visto, è l'ultima cosa che mi preoccupa il fatto 'degli altri che sanno'. Lui è stato un bastardo, ma nei miei confronti.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami ma allora sei una pessima persona. E vivi sicuramente in un ambiente pettegolo. Tua moglie è come te?


Non sono una pessima persona e vivo in una città di quattrocentomila abitanti. Mia moglie è bona, grazie per l'interessamento. Forse tu sei una repressa.....


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Se iniziassero visibilmente a compatirmi, senza che io riesca a capire il perchè mi preoccuperei......



Ciao 

non mi sono spiegata bene ... 

se persone che stimo, iniziassero a compatirmi ecc., 
mi chiederei, in cosa ho sbagliato nella scelta di queste persone. 

perché, tu lo faresti? compatire una persona tradita?
sapendo che ti stima? ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non sono una pessima persona e vivo in una città di quattrocentomila abitanti. Mia moglie è bona, grazie per l'interessamento. Forse tu sei una repressa.....



Perchè non derido i traditi?


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Evidentemente NON meritavano la tua stima.  Che colpa ne ha uno se viene tradito, ovviamente, 'a sua insaputa'?
> 
> Che motivo ha il tradito di vergognarsene?
> 
> ...



Ancora una volta,ci tengo a precisare che non condanno il tradimento, sono cose che possono succedere. Parlo solo di dire la verità DOPO che si è tradito. In modo che il coniuge possa decidere con consapevolezza cosa fare...


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ancora una volta,ci tengo a precisare che non condanno il tradimento, sono cose che possono succedere. Parlo solo di dire la verità DOPO che si è tradito. In modo che il coniuge possa decidere con consapevolezza cosa fare...



Se è per quello con me sfondi una porta aperta, purtroppo non ho mai tradito mio marito, invece lui lo ha fatto e per quasi sei anni, quindi la penso come te ma il mondo è pieno di persona bastarde, a volte le abbiamo a fianco e non ce ne accorgiamo.

Poi si cambia, controvoglia ma si cambia.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi sono spiegata bene ...
> 
> ...


Si, lo compatirei, a maggior ragione se lo stimassi. Penserei a tutti i sacrifici fatti da lui/lei, magari dai genitori, penserei alla delusione della madre a saperlo in difficoltà, penserei a queste cose e mi dispiacerebbe per il mio amico. E farei di tutto per dirglielo, anche se non mi crederebbe,anche se forse non spetterebbe a me farlo.....anche se poi decidesse di non parlarmi più. perchè possa almeno provare a difendersi.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè non derido i traditi?


Era solo un ipotesi.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se è per quello con me sfondi una porta aperta, purtroppo non ho mai tradito mio marito, invece lui lo ha fatto e per quasi sei anni, quindi la penso come te ma il mondo è pieno di persona bastarde, a volte le abbiamo a fianco e non ce ne accorgiamo.
> 
> Poi si cambia, controvoglia ma si cambia.


Quando tempo dopo  l'hai saputo e cosa hai fatto?


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Era solo un ipotesi.



Sono una bella sessantenne, tradita con una trentenne, ora mio marito ha lasciato l'amante, il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la bomba, più di un anno fa,  ma dopo qualche mese di terremoto, per me può anche impiccarsi al pino davanti a casa, sperando non cada poi sul terrazzo e mi tocchi pulire. 
Non l'ho perdonato ne dimenticato il tradimento ne mai succederà, anche se finalmente non mi fa più male, solo tanta delusione, soprattutto per le modalità e per le figlie che sanno.
Ho dovuto cambiare mentalità, adeguarmi ai tempi, e sto benissimo, anche se avrei preferito continuare la vita matrimoniale, che non era affatto male.
E' ancora in casa per pura pietà umana. Storia lunga.

Io ci vengo ogni tanto per le mie figlie.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Si, lo compatirei, a maggior ragione se lo stimassi. Penserei a tutti i sacrifici fatti da lui/lei, magari dai genitori, penserei alla delusione della madre a saperlo in difficoltà, penserei a queste cose e mi dispiacerebbe per il mio amico. E farei di tutto per dirglielo, anche se non mi crederebbe,anche se forse non spetterebbe a me farlo.....anche se poi decidesse di non parlarmi più. perchè possa almeno provare a difendersi.



Quella dovrebbe essere comprensione, non compatimento.


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono una bella sessantenne, tradita con una trentenne, ora mio marito ha lasciato l'amante, il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la bomba, più di un anno fa,  ma dopo qualche mese di terremoto, per me può anche impiccarsi al pino davanti a casa, sperando non cada poi sul terrazzo e mi tocchi pulire.
> Non l'ho perdonato ne dimenticato il tradimento ne mai succederà, anche se finalmente non mi fa più male, solo tanta delusione, soprattutto per le modalità e per le figlie che sanno.
> Ho dovuto cambiare mentalità, adeguarmi ai tempi, e sto benissimo, anche se avrei preferito continuare la vita matrimoniale, che non era affatto male.
> E' ancora in casa per pura pietà umana. Storia lunga.
> ...


Mi dispiace. Quindi per 5 anni non ti ha detto niente.......


----------



## sienne (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella dovrebbe essere comprensione, non compatimento.



Ciao

grazie, infatti ... 
compatimento è avere pietà, commiserare ... 
che è un po' diverso. 

sienne


----------



## realista1 (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie, infatti ...
> compatimento è avere pietà, commiserare ...
> ...


il confine tra le due cose è molto sfumato. Dipende anche dall'interpretazione personale.....


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Quando tempo dopo  l'hai saputo e cosa hai fatto?



Saputo 'ufficialmente' dopo oltre cinque anni. Mi ha telefonato Lei. Purtroppo non ho seguito l'istinto, ed ho sbagliato, e non l'ho buttato fuori casa il giorno stesso.
Soliti problemi delle famiglie, figlie, feste in arrivo, fidanzati ospiti, Avrei dovuto fregarmene di tutto e di come è messo e sei suoi problemi economici lavorativi e ora pure di salute.
Ci ho litigato, praticamente solo io perchè lui taceva o quasi, per almeno due mesi, una notte l'ho preso pure per il collo ed è stato male tre giorni, senza fiatare, di tutto di più, ma tanto non puoi cambiare le cose. A settembre scorso gli ho detto che  ero stanca di pensarci, che per me può andarsene quando vuole, anche se non lo farà mai se non gli metto io le valigie fuori casa.
Ora è per me il tuttofare in famiglia, niente di più.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie, infatti ...
> compatimento è avere pietà, commiserare ...
> ...



Comprendere. Capire. Che una persona che non fa niente di niente per essere tradita non ha colpe, ha solo sbagliato coniuge.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono una bella sessantenne, tradita con una trentenne, ora mio marito ha lasciato l'amante, il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la bomba, più di un anno fa,  ma dopo qualche mese di terremoto, per me può anche impiccarsi al pino davanti a casa, *sperando non cada poi sul terrazzo e mi tocchi pulire*.
> Non l'ho perdonato ne dimenticato il tradimento ne mai succederà, anche se finalmente non mi fa più male, solo tanta delusione, soprattutto per le modalità e per le figlie che sanno.
> Ho dovuto cambiare mentalità, adeguarmi ai tempi, e sto benissimo, anche se avrei preferito continuare la vita matrimoniale, che non era affatto male.
> E' ancora in casa per pura pietà umana. Storia lunga.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Ancora una volta,ci tengo a precisare che non condanno il tradimento, sono cose che possono succedere. Parlo solo di dire la verità DOPO che si è tradito. In modo che il coniuge possa decidere con consapevolezza cosa fare...


Questo è scontato e lo pensano tutti i traditi.
La mia articolata e varia esperienza :mrgreen: mi fa dire che se si tratta di una fesseria senza importanza è meglio non far sapere nulla e non rovinare un rapporto buono facendo scoppiare una bomba.

Quello che dici tu è altro perché riveli un'idea di reazioni altrui che non mi ha mai sfiorata.
E' vero che abito in una grande città ma un condominio e il cerchio di persone che si frequenta è per chiunque limitato.
Non ho mai frequentato nessuno che abbia deriso un tradito, semmai persone che hanno espresso giudizi pesanti sul traditore. Il tutto però con notevole indifferenza, anzi dire meglio con tranquilla razionalità e rispetto per fatti privati di altre persone e altre famiglie.
I miei figli hanno sempre avuto in classe famiglie unite in minoranza o quasi e di nessuno si è mai spettegolato.
Certamente ci sarà stato chi lo faceva ma io non li frequentavo.
Sul mio posto di lavoro ho raccontato io i fatti miei e sì c'è stato compatimento ma in senso positivo e tantissima solidarietà. Una collega-amica si è anche offerta di venirmi a fare le pulizie per consolarmi e c'è stata mobilitazione per esprimermi amicizia.
Se qualcuno ha ridicolizzato lo avrà fatto per problemi suoi.
Lo stesso tipo di problemi che ti crea quei pensieri e quei timori.
La mia identità non dipende dai pettegolezzi altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mio caro, vivo in un paesello di bigotti
> so bene come reagiscono le persone mediocri davanti alle corna degli altri, per cui ho deciso di non essere come quelle persone
> per vari motivi nella mia realtà rappresento una figura singolare e rara, avulsa al 90% delle donne e apprezzata dal 90% degli uomini
> ho pochi rapporti, ma profondi
> ...


E dillo che sei anche tu....Vicentina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma appunto da noialtri nisuni sa niente no?
Bibbia sul comodin e completino sadomaso nell'armadio no?


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono una bella sessantenne, tradita con una trentenne, ora mio marito ha lasciato l'amante, il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la bomba, più di un anno fa,  ma dopo qualche mese di terremoto, per me può anche impiccarsi al pino davanti a casa, sperando non cada poi sul terrazzo e mi tocchi pulire.
> Non l'ho perdonato ne dimenticato il tradimento ne mai succederà, anche se finalmente non mi fa più male, solo tanta delusione, soprattutto per le modalità e per le figlie che sanno.
> Ho dovuto cambiare mentalità, adeguarmi ai tempi, e sto benissimo, anche se avrei preferito continuare la vita matrimoniale, che non era affatto male.
> E' ancora in casa per pura pietà umana. Storia lunga.
> ...


uno dei più bei post che leggo oramai da anni!!!!
si vede che è scritto di getto, ma dentro ha tutto il succo del discorso.
complimenti, continua cosi,
lo meriti, veramente.
mi piace la razionalità del dolore e la lucidità delle conseguenze.

 p.s. ...però dovresti farglielo leggere.


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scopando il marito di chi lo dice, per es.?
> 
> scherzo


mica tanto.
come mai questa riflessione?
il problema, è che non sai mai se dicono sul serio o sono pronti
a mettertelo nel culo alla prima occasione.
io opto per la seconda.


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è scontato e lo pensano tutti i traditi.
> 
> La mia articolata e varia esperienza :mrgreen: mi fa dire che se si tratta di una fesseria senza importanza è meglio non far sapere nulla e non rovinare un rapporto buono facendo scoppiare una bomba.
> 
> ...


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo è scontato e lo pensano tutti i traditi.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mica tanto.
> come mai questa riflessione?
> il problema, è che non sai mai se dicono sul serio o sono pronti
> a mettertelo nel culo alla prima occasione.
> io opto per la seconda.


Vero?


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non sono una pessima persona e vivo in una città di quattrocentomila abitanti. Mia moglie è bona, grazie per l'interessamento. Forse tu sei una repressa.....


Quattrocentomila abitanti? BARI?

I pettegolezzi non sono nulla..
Dopo un tradimento si ricostruisce oppure 
no..dipende dai progetti di vita insieme. .
dalla percezione d amore  che ha il tradito 
..dipende da cosa ha vissuto il traditore nel
tradimento. .dipende dai figli. .dall età dei
coniugi..e da tanti altri fattori. ..ogni persona una storia unica personalissima.


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quattrocentomila abitanti?* BARI*?
> 
> I pettegolezzi non sono nulla..
> *Dopo un tradimento si ricostruisce oppure
> ...


Acqua, acqua....ne ha il doppio.

Tutto giusto, basta esserne messi a conoscenza.....


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

Esserne messi a conoscenza 'romperebbe' l'idillio degli amanti.

Non nascerebbe mai una relazione clandestina.

Non ci sarebbero piu' tradimenti se non 'una botta e via' se tutti confessassero subito.

Purtroppo non va quasi mai cosi.

Basta leggere le tante storie qui.

Se mio marito me lo avesse
detto subito o non sarebbe qui o le cose tra noi si sarebbero messe al meglio nel 2007.

Invece da buon traditore non ha mai confessato. Anzi.
E cosi per tanti.


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Esserne messi a conoscenza 'romperebbe' l'idillio degli amanti.
> 
> Non nascerebbe mai una relazione clandestina.
> 
> ...



L'andazzo è quello descritto da te. Guarda, dipendesse da me aggiungerei una clausola opzionale al contratto matrimoniale, sottoscrivibile o meno: quella sulla fedeltà coniugale. Chi non vuole non la sottoscrive. I partner sarebbero entrambi a conoscenza che la fedeltà non è dovuta e non potrebbero chiederla. Ognuno saprebbe in partenza il grado di coinvolgimento che deve attendersi. Le pene per chi accetta la fedeltà e poi non la mantiene dovrebbero a quel punto essere qualcosina in più di un buffettino sulla guancia........


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> L'andazzo è quello descritto da te. Guarda, dipendesse da me aggiungerei una clausola opzionale al contratto matrimoniale, sottoscrivibile o meno: quella sulla fedeltà coniugale. Chi non vuole non la sottoscrive. I partner sarebbero entrambi a conoscenza che la fedeltà non è dovuta e non potrebbero chiederla. Ognuno saprebbe in partenza il grado di coinvolgimento che deve attendersi. Le pene per chi accetta la fedeltà e poi non la mantiene dovrebbero a quel punto essere qualcosina in più di un buffettino sulla guancia........


Pensi che un traditore seriale non sottoscriva ?...se fai un contratto con un truffatore cosa pensi ..che vada tutto bene? 
Sarò diventatata cinica ma il mercato affettivo è  piuttosto scarso di valori...
a volte ci si accontenta al meno peggio come faccio io..riguardo all amore è come vedete le Cascate del Niagara basta vederle una volta nella vita. ..io le ho viste..e quasi
quasi affogavo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> L'andazzo è quello descritto da te. Guarda, dipendesse da me aggiungerei una clausola opzionale al contratto matrimoniale, sottoscrivibile o meno: quella sulla fedeltà coniugale. Chi non vuole non la sottoscrive. I partner sarebbero entrambi a conoscenza che la fedeltà non è dovuta e non potrebbero chiederla. Ognuno saprebbe in partenza il grado di coinvolgimento che deve attendersi. Le pene per chi accetta la fedeltà e poi non la mantiene dovrebbero a quel punto essere qualcosina in più di un buffettino sulla guancia........


Consiglio un cambio di nick.

Sognatore può andar bene? :-D


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Quattrocentomila abitanti? BARI?
> 
> I pettegolezzi non sono nulla..
> Dopo un tradimento si ricostruisce oppure
> ...


A proposito di Bari letto i giornali stamattina?
Uno a Gioia del Colle ha ucciso la compagna perchè iscritta in fb....

Da non credere...


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Pensi che un traditore seriale non sottoscriva ?...se fai un contratto con un truffatore cosa pensi ..che vada tutto bene?
> Sarò diventatata cinica ma il mercato affettivo è  piuttosto scarso di valori...
> a volte ci si accontenta al meno peggio come faccio io..riguardo all amore è come vedete le Cascate del Niagara basta vederle una volta nella vita. ..io le ho viste..e quasi
> quasi affogavo!


Basterebbe condannarlo al risarcimento integrale delle spese matrimoniali certificabili sostenute dalla controparte, aggiornate al costo della vita,sottraendo la normale usura (pensa solo a pranzo e viaggio di nozze), ed immediata perdita della patria potestà sui figli minori (con tutto quel che ne consegue). La gente, anzi certa gente, si metterebbe una cintura di castità da sola, e lascerebbe la chiave al coniuge, tanto per non essere indotto in tentazione.:condom:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Basterebbe condannarlo al risarcimento integrale delle spese matrimoniali certificabili sostenute dalla controparte, aggiornate al costo della vita,sottraendo la normale usura (pensa solo a pranzo e viaggio di nozze),* ed immediata perdita della patria potestà sui figli minori *(con tutto quel che ne consegue). La gente, anzi certa gente, si metterebbe una cintura di castità da sola, e lascerebbe la chiave al coniuge, tanto per non essere indotto in tentazione.:condom:



Al solito. Certo.

E se uno dei due coniugi rompe gli altri patti?
Sostegno morale tipo?
Anche in quel caso perdita della patria potestà?


----------



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al solito. Certo.
> 
> E se uno dei due coniugi rompe gli altri patti?
> Sostegno morale tipo?
> Anche in quel caso perdita della patria potestà?


Ma certo!
Meno patria potestà per tutti!

:singleeye:


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al solito. Certo.
> 
> E se uno dei due coniugi rompe gli altri patti?
> Sostegno morale tipo?
> Anche in quel caso perdita della patria potestà?


Nel mio "sogno", la sottoscrizione dell'obbligo di fedeltà non sarebbe obbigatoria. Metterebbe, semplicemente, i polli a conoscenza del fatto che stanno sposando i furbi. Ma poi, è così difficile separarsi prima di tradire se le cose non vanno? Eeeeeeeeeee, lo so, lo so: vuoi mettere la comodità di mettere un paio di Nike Air quando ci si sente "sportivi", per poi tornare alle più comode "hogan", nel resto della giornata.


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Basterebbe condannarlo al risarcimento integrale delle spese matrimoniali certificabili sostenute dalla controparte, aggiornate al costo della vita,sottraendo la normale usura (pensa solo a pranzo e viaggio di nozze), ed immediata perdita della patria potestà sui figli minori (con tutto quel che ne consegue). La gente, anzi certa gente, si metterebbe una cintura di castità da sola, e lascerebbe la chiave al coniuge, tanto per non essere indotto in tentazione.:condom:


Ma figurati. .al massimo otterresti una fideiussione ...falsa pure quella.Riguardo
ai figli. .mai sentito parlare di detenuti che
hanno il diritto di incontrare i figli in carcere?
L adulterio non è un reato nel nostro paese..
quindi niente pena...anche lo Stato Vaticano
ti consiglia il perdono...decidi..o lo tieni ...
..o lo/la mandi al gattile...vuoi sfogarti. .
parla con un amico o sul FORUM


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Nel mio "sogno", la sottoscrizione dell'obbligo di fedeltà non sarebbe obbigatoria. Metterebbe, semplicemente, i polli a conoscenza del fatto che stanno sposando i furbi. Ma poi, è così difficile separarsi prima di tradire se le cose non vanno? Eeeeeeeeeee, lo so, lo so: vuoi mettere la comodità di mettere un paio di Nike Air quando ci si sente "sportivi", per poi tornare alle più comode "hogan", nel resto della giornata.



Il mio punto non è giustificare il traditore.

Il mio punto è che NON MI PIACE quando nelle beghe di un tradimento si pensa possibile usare i figli come punizione contro il traditore.
Perchè i figli sono persone, non oggetti.

E togliere ai figli il genitore, ancorchè traditore, è la peggiore punizione VERSO I FIGLI.

Certo, ha tradito. Schifo schifo schifo. E certe volta, fa davvero schifo, ne leggiamo di tutti i tipi qua.
Ma che si pensi che si possano consegnare i bimbi come una specie di premio di consolazione all'altro genitore... che magari ha pure le sue belle pecche proprio come genitore...

Dai, è semplicemente una cagata immane.

Viene il desiderio, quando hai appena saputo di un grave torto verso di te. Il desiderio che i figli facciano fronte comune con te. Ma in un secondo ti DEVI rendere conto che è una cagata.

PS è stato dimostrato in non so quanti studi che ciò che davvero trattiene dal compiere una azione non è la gravità della pena ma la certezza della stessa, per quanto piccola.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> L'andazzo è quello descritto da te. Guarda, dipendesse da me aggiungerei una clausola opzionale al contratto matrimoniale, sottoscrivibile o meno: quella sulla fedeltà coniugale. Chi non vuole non la sottoscrive. I partner sarebbero entrambi a conoscenza che la fedeltà non è dovuta e non potrebbero chiederla. Ognuno saprebbe in partenza il grado di coinvolgimento che deve attendersi. Le pene per chi accetta la fedeltà e poi non la mantiene dovrebbero a quel punto essere qualcosina in più di un buffettino sulla guancia........



  Un pò come la separazione dei beni, ampiamente consigliata.

Però la fedeltà  dovrebbe essere naturale in un rapporto d'amore.


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A proposito di Bari letto i giornali stamattina?
> Uno a Gioia del Colle ha ucciso la compagna perchè iscritta in fb....
> 
> Da non credere...


Queste sono cose brutte  e gravissime.

La vigilia di Natale 
 mi dice: adesso mi spieghi cosa fai sempre al PC da due mesi a questa parte.
Ed io: niente caro, chatto ..o ti mollo o    chatto....mi rilassa i nervi. ..ma se preferisci ti  tradisco ..oppure.. no ti mollo..si ti mollo
Lui: no..no..chatta pure


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Nel mio "sogno", la sottoscrizione dell'obbligo di fedeltà non sarebbe obbigatoria. Metterebbe, semplicemente, i polli a conoscenza del fatto che stanno sposando i furbi. Ma poi, è così difficile separarsi prima di tradire se le cose non vanno? Eeeeeeeeeee, lo so, lo so: vuoi mettere la comodità di mettere un paio di Nike Air quando ci si sente "sportivi", per poi tornare alle più comode "hogan", nel resto della giornata.


realista1 sei uomo?? Sei libero??mi vuoi sposare?? 

Che senso ha prendere per il culo un partner,la vita è breve e ognuno ne deve disporre come vuole,nn come un vigliacco vuole... Ok tu disponi del mio tempo facendomi stare con un ipocrita...però io mi risarcirò disponendo di te... :cattivik: si oggi sn cattiva e spietata...

Tebe nn mi leggere,ti adoro e a te nn farei mai del male..mi sei troppo simpatica :inlove:


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio punto non è giustificare il traditore.
> 
> Il mio punto è che NON MI PIACE quando nelle beghe di un tradimento si pensa possibile usare i figli come punizione contro il traditore.
> Perchè i figli sono persone, non oggetti.
> ...



I figli sono oggi usati nei tradimenti solo dalle donne....tradite o traditrici. Evidentemente alla maggioranza le cose vanno bene così. Allora, se la casa è assegnata ai figli,durante i (pochi) WE assegnati ai padri, perchè non fanno le valigie le mamme? E' complicato? E per i poveri Cristi che finiscono alla mensa dei poveri per pagare il mantenimento, cornuti e mazziati, non è complicato?

1764, Dei delitti e delle pene, Cesare Beccaria: come al solito, in Italia siamo i primi a capire le cose e poi ce ne scordiamo.


----------



## realista1 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> realista1 sei uomo?? Sei libero??mi vuoi sposare??
> 
> Che senso ha prendere per il culo un partner,la vita è breve e ognuno ne deve disporre come vuole,nn come un vigliacco vuole... Ok tu disponi del mio tempo facendomi stare con un ipocrita...però io mi risarcirò disponendo di te... :cattivik: si oggi sn cattiva e spietata...
> 
> Tebe nn mi leggere,ti adoro e a te nn farei mai del male..mi sei troppo simpatica :inlove:


perdonami, ma non ho capito il senso del post. Colpa mia, sarà la fame. Buon appetito.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Queste sono cose brutte  e gravissime.
> 
> La vigilia di Natale
> mi dice: adesso mi spieghi cosa fai sempre al PC da due mesi a questa parte.
> ...


:up:

Pure io i primi mesi gli risposto  cosi.  Ringrazia il forum di esistere altrimenti il collo te lo  strizzerei  al 100%. Obbligandolo pure a leggere certi post. 
Ma chi la scalfisce la coscienza di chi è stato capace di tanto?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> I figli sono oggi usati nei tradimenti solo dalle donne....tradite o traditrici. Evidentemente alla maggioranza le cose vanno bene così. Allora, se la casa è assegnata ai figli,durante i (pochi) WE assegnati ai padri, perchè non fanno le valigie le mamme? E' complicato? E per i poveri Cristi che finiscono alla mensa dei poveri per pagare il mantenimento, cornuti e mazziati, non è complicato?
> 
> 1764, Dei delitti e delle pene, Cesare Beccaria: come al solito, in Italia siamo i primi a capire le cose e poi ce ne scordiamo.



Ma come mai è così facile non riuscire a guardare le cose con oggettività?
Per un padre bistrattato nella separazione, c'è una madre che non ha saputo farsi valere ed è senza soldi e sostegno.
per un padre che si mangia le dita dal dolore di non poter vedere i figli quanto desidera, ce n'è uno che se ne sbatte, e una madre che altrettanto si dilania ogni volta che sua figlia le dice mamma vorrei tanto stare un pò di più con te... devo davvero andare via?

Tu sei padre, io sono madre, tu sei maschietto e io femminuccia, ci siamo.

Nella mia condizione di madre che non ha saputo farsi valere, non ha saputo difendere nè i propri averi nè la propria figlia, riesco a riconoscere e solidarizzare con tutti quegli uomini, poveretti, che sono stati troppo signori di fronte a delle streghe stronze che li hanno dissanguati. Tu non riesci a vedere tutte le donne che sono state trattate ingiustamente?
Come diamine si fa a non riconoscere che oggi la separazione con affido condiviso e tempo dei figli equamente diviso va per la maggiore?

Riconoscere le differenze di genere, ok, ma non riconoscere i cambiamenti dei tempi e continuare ad inveire contro le separazioni che distruggono solo i padri, dai...

Ah, poi, nella mia vita è stato mio padre che ha sempre cercato di usare i figli...

Sottolineo: questo non è per dire che sono i maschi i cattivi. E' per dire che il rischio di non considerare la personalità e l'assoluto imperativo di salvaguardare i figli, è purtroppo ugualmente possibile per padri e madri.

Tu dici che i figli sono "usati" solo dalle donne.

Eppure è a te, maschio, che è venuto in mente di levare il genitore colpevole ai figli.


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma come mai è così facile non riuscire a guardare le cose con oggettività?
> Per un padre bistrattato nella separazione, c'è una madre che non ha saputo farsi valere ed è senza soldi e sostegno.
> per un padre che si mangia le dita dal dolore di non poter vedere i figli quanto desidera, ce n'è uno che se ne sbatte, e una madre che altrettanto si dilania ogni volta che sua figlia le dice mamma vorrei tanto stare un pò di più con te... devo davvero andare via?
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danielacala (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Pure io i primi mesi gli risposto  cosi.  Ringrazia il forum di esistere altrimenti il collo te lo  strizzerei  al 100%. Obbligandolo pure a leggere certi post.
> Ma chi la scalfisce la coscienza di chi è stato capace di tanto?


Faccia di bronzo..un falso moralista il mio.

Sai che questi sopravvissuti pensano che
il Forum sia un ritrovo per mogli/compagne
benedette e sante dove ogni pia donna può
pensare  a NUOVE  opere di bene non di pene.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Queste sono cose brutte  e gravissime.
> 
> La vigilia di Natale
> mi dice: adesso mi spieghi cosa fai sempre al PC da due mesi a questa parte.
> ...


Sei molto contiana...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Faccia di bronzo..un falso moralista il mio.
> 
> Sai che questi sopravvissuti pensano che
> il Forum sia un ritrovo per mogli/compagne
> ...


Vero?
Grazie a opportuni travestimenti...
Ma intanto io ho fatto man bassa no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> I figli sono oggi usati nei tradimenti solo dalle donne....tradite o traditrici. Evidentemente alla maggioranza le cose vanno bene così. Allora, se la casa è assegnata ai figli,durante i (pochi) WE assegnati ai padri, perchè non fanno le valigie le mamme? E' complicato? E per i poveri Cristi che finiscono alla mensa dei poveri per pagare il mantenimento, cornuti e mazziati, non è complicato?
> 
> 1764, Dei delitti e delle pene, Cesare Beccaria: come al solito, in Italia siamo i primi a capire le cose e poi ce ne scordiamo.


Però si dai...
Il luogo comune vuole così....

In realtà nei tribunali finisce sempre
con il vuolsi così colà dove si puote
e di più non dimandare...

Direi che ci sono casi che suonano così...
Lei dice: ti abbono 200 euro di mantenimento e tu in cambio non fai storie per vedere i figli...
No?

Ma dai casi che conosco io....
Ogni separazione è una storia a sè...

E mi pare che l'unica cosa sancita é:
tu e tu non potete più vivere assieme.
E l'unica preoccupazione è il benessere dei minori.

Poi vorrei vedere io che capiterebbe se i giudici dessero diritto di parola ai figli...

Lì vorrei proprio sentire de visu e de auditu...

Già i figli...da minori, diventano minorati...
minorati dalla possibilità di dire la loro...


----------



## nicola (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Be a quel punto si stufa lei, chiede lei la separazione e *visto che tu non hai chiuso subito l'eventuale tradimento non sarebbe considerato causa di addebito*.
> senza contare il bell'ambientino per i figli.
> 
> santo cielo realista, non sei stato tradito e sei già cosí rabbioso? Ma sei sempre cosí?


ciao, puoi spiegarmi questo passo?


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Faccia di bronzo..un falso moralista il mio.
> 
> Sai che questi sopravvissuti pensano che
> il Forum sia un ritrovo per mogli/compagne
> ...



Per me e per quasi tutte non lo è, in ogni caso non abbiamo nessuno a cui rendere conto delle nostre opere di bene. Non più.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma come mai è così facile non riuscire a guardare le cose con oggettività?
> Per un padre bistrattato nella separazione, c'è una madre che non ha saputo farsi valere ed è senza soldi e sostegno.
> per un padre che si mangia le dita dal dolore di non poter vedere i figli quanto desidera, ce n'è uno che se ne sbatte, e una madre che altrettanto si dilania ogni volta che sua figlia le dice mamma vorrei tanto stare un pò di più con te... devo davvero andare via?
> 
> ...


Giusto. Anche se le proporzioni, lo sappiamo, sono diverse. Diciamo 1 a 10?
Prima della prova del DNA abbiamo avuto millenni di figli non riconosciuti, disconosciuti dai padri che hanno costretto anche molte donne all'abbandono degli stessi.
Trovo insopportabile chiunque tratti l'argomento come una guerra tra uomini e donne.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Dicembre 2013)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao, puoi spiegarmi questo passo?



Capisco che la cosa ti colpisca.
Ho un filino esagerato, cmq.

Un comportamento, azione, tradimento, per essere causa di addebito deve essere dimostrato che è la causa della fine del matrimonio.

Se un coniuge tradisce l'altro, ma poi all'eventuale causa di separazione per stabilire l'addebito, l'altro coniuge dimostra che il matrimonio non finisce per quello, ma per dissapori preesistenti, non è considerato causa di addebito.

Per esempio, amici comuni, familiari, una terapia di coppia preesistente, possono testimoniare che il matrimonio stava andando già a rotoli.

O, se dopo il tradimento passa un bel pò di tempo e poi ci si separa, il giudice potrebbe (potrebbe, mica è sempre così, la legislazione è anche soggetta ad interpretazione) eccepire che il tradimento, evidentemente, non ha distrutto il matrimonio.

Esempio: "signor giudice, il mio tradimento era stato superato insieme, solo che ora mio marito se ne vuole andare e vuole l'addebito per non dovermi riconoscere gli alimenti, quindi per egoismo, non perchè è colpa mia."

Ripeto, dipende da come riescono a presentare la cosa gli avvocati, e da come la prende il giudice.
Non è automatico. non è che se cerchi di recuperare allora non puoi più chiedere l'addebito.

Quindi, non serve che ti precipiti a fare causa giudiziale perchè temi di non poterla fare in seguito.

Oltretutto, ricordiamo che una giudiziale NON altera IN ALCUN MODO l'affido dei figli o l'assegnazione della casa o l'assegno per i figli -che dipende dallo stipendio di entrambi e dal tempo che passano con i due genitori.
La giudiziale altera l'eventuale assegno di mantenimento al coniuge colpevole -ma ricordo che adesso solo un quarto delle separazioni finiscono con il riconoscimento di un assegno di mantenimento.
E altera anche le questioni ereditarie. 
Ah, sì, il coniuge colpevole deve pagare le spese legali anche all'altro coniuge.

Quindi, la giudiziale "serve" solo quando ci sono grossi patrimoni in gioco, o quando uno dei due coniugi vuole dimostrare che l'altro genitore non è "genitore sufficientemente abile" e quindi non può avere l'affido dei figli.
Ma per questo, ci vuole altro che un tradimento... ci vogliono perizie psicologiche e degli assistenti sociali che dichiarino che i minori sono in pericolo quando stanno con quel genitore.


----------



## nicola (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco che la cosa ti colpisca.
> Ho un filino esagerato, cmq.
> 
> Un comportamento, azione, tradimento, per essere causa di addebito deve essere dimostrato che è la causa della fine del matrimonio.
> ...


grazie


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei molto contiana...


Seguo un nuova FILOSOFIA di vita.

Una forumfilosofia basata sulla OscurofilosofiaContiana

che basa la propria esistenza sul mangiadignita'quotinianoeffottitenedell'orgoglio.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> Seguo un nuova FILOSOFIA di vita.
> 
> Una forumfilosofia basata sulla OscurofilosofiaContiana
> 
> ...


Mi sei simpatica,una cortesia:non associarmi a quella chiavica di persona,ti prego.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatica,una cortesia:non associarmi a quella chiavica di persona,ti prego.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

eppure VOI DUE insieme potreste fare GRANDI COSE!:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eppure VOI DUE insieme potreste fare GRANDI COSE!:up:


E quali punti di contatto potrei avere con un debosciato simile?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:


TI rendi conto?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> TI rendi conto?



:yes:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Pensa*



Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Io dovrei relazionarmi con un amorale, fannullone che non fa il cazzo tutto il giorno tranne stare qui,a scrivere stronzate su mogli mogliose, ciulade,e napulè,oltre che a  strimpellare 4 note del cazzo dentro le chiese....!Ma figuriamoci,non sia mai!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> eppure VOI DUE insieme potreste fare GRANDI COSE!:up:


Si eccoci mia cara...

[video=youtube;AO8e0HfQG94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO8e0HfQG94[/video]

Io sono Lupin, lui Zenigata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

*TRASMISSIONE COMICA NO?*

VUI DUE protagonisti in una trasmissione comica

tipo Zelig
dietro le quinte mettiamo Smy Brunetta,Disicantata
Fiammetta,Sbriciola,Sienne a suggerire battute.

Sul palco a destra le Furumine per coinvolgere il pubblico distratto 
metterei Tede Farfalla Miss A ,Scaraheart

Direttore della fotografia Andrea53

Nel pubblico i nuovi arrivati nel Forum
con Nicola Danny e signore in prima fila
perche' sono belli e telegenici.

chi non ho nominato si proponga ..forza!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> VUI DUE protagonisti in una trasmissione comica
> 
> tipo Zelig
> dietro le quinte mettiamo Smy Brunetta,Disicantata
> ...


Sarebbe una tale porcata che al confronto Uomini e Donne si ritroverebbe ad essere il National Geographic della televisione italiana.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> VUI DUE protagonisti in una trasmissione comica
> 
> tipo Zelig
> dietro le quinte mettiamo Smy Brunetta,Disicantata
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:

pensa che roba che ne uscirebbe fuori


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe una tale porcata che al confronto Uomini e Donne si ritroverebbe ad essere il National Geographic della televisione italiana.


joey ... tu dovresti fare il BUTTADENTRO...acchiappi le signore
all'ingresso e le fai entrare a vedere  CHE SPETTACOLO...
un Napole' e un Vicentino che bisbocciano sul palco.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> VUI DUE protagonisti in una trasmissione comica
> 
> tipo Zelig
> dietro le quinte mettiamo Smy Brunetta,Disicantata
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: daniiiiiiii stavo bevendo l'acqua:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :risata:


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: daniiiiiiii stavo bevendo l'acqua:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :risata:



una roba che ho imparato tempo fa: mai leggere il forum se si sta mangiando/bevendo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> joey ... tu dovresti fare il BUTTADENTRO...acchiappi le signore
> all'ingresso e le fai entrare a vedere  CHE SPETTACOLO...
> un Napole' e un Vicentino che bisbocciano sul palco.


Fighissimo, butto dentro il buttabile poi sprango tutto e do fuoco al locale.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> una roba che ho imparato tempo fa: mai leggere il forum se si sta mangiando/bevendo


vero!! Ora ho imparato... Ho fatto la doccia a mio padre :roftl: non capiva... :rotfl: mia mamma credeva che stessi soffocando!! No nulla niente forum a tavola :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fighissimo, butto dentro il buttabile poi sprango tutto e do fuoco al locale.


dolce che sei :inlove:


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vero!! Ora ho imparato... Ho fatto la doccia a mio padre :roftl: non capiva... :rotfl: mia mamma credeva che stessi soffocando!! No nulla niente forum a tavola :rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*

Allora se permettete voglio ultimo come tecnico delle luci,poi voglio come segretaria una zoccola senza scrupoli,e sinceramente non saprei chi indicare,poi voglio Lui come autista,poi gas è il mio uomo tuttofare,poi.....ci penso...!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fighissimo, butto dentro il buttabile poi sprango tutto e do fuoco al locale.


Eh no i supersimpa non fanne ste cose riprovevoli ... Ma che mi vuoi dar fuoco ohhhh :singleeye:?


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> una roba che ho imparato tempo fa: mai leggere il forum se si sta mangiando/bevendo


:rotfl::rotfl:
non lo sapevo grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fighissimo, butto dentro il buttabile poi sprango tutto e do fuoco al locale.


Anzi no ci ho ripensato sei licenziato da buttafuori :mrgreen: Sei assunto come tecnico del suono :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> non lo sapevo grazie:mrgreen:


prego


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*E si*



danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> non lo sapevo grazie:mrgreen:


DI certo non per la simpatia di frodo alias vanna marchi,alias peppino di capri.


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anzi no ci ho ripensato sei licenziato da buttafuori :mrgreen: Sei assunto come tecnico del suono :carneval:


Io faccio il buttadentro ok?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> DI certo non per la simpatia di* frodo *alias vanna marchi,alias peppino di capri.


ma come cazzo ti vengono :risata:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Aò*



Simy ha detto:


> ma come cazzo ti vengono :risata:


é paro paro....spara cazzate come vanna marchi,e suona alla peppino di capri suo idolo da sempre.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora se permettete voglio ultimo come tecnico delle luci,poi voglio come segretaria una zoccola senza scrupoli,e sinceramente non saprei chi indicare,poi voglio Lui come autista,poi gas è il mio uomo tuttofare,poi.....ci penso...!


ok ..per ultimo alle luci e gas tuttofare

Poi TU e il Conte avete l'autista,dai Lui ..non guida.

Per la zoccola dipende dal compenso..piu' Vi pagano..piu' bella zoccola assumiamo


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



danielacala ha detto:


> ok ..per ultimo alle luci e gas tuttofare
> 
> Poi TU e il Conte avete l'autista,dai Lui ..non guida.
> 
> Per la zoccola dipende dal compenso..piu' Vi pagano..piu' bella zoccola assumiamo


Deve avere le chiappe pregiudicate...chiaro?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve avere le chiappe pregiudicate...chiaro?


Tranquillo  I provini li faccio io. Ci vuole una certa professionalità per certe cose


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anzi no ci ho ripensato sei licenziato da buttafuori :mrgreen: Sei assunto come tecnico del suono :carneval:


Il fuoco no... ma le scintille fagliele fare ...per i giornalisti..UNO SPETTACOLO VERAMENTE ESPLOSIVO!


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Azzo*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquillo  I provini li faccio io. Ci vuole una certa professionalità per certe cose


Allora mi fido,chiappe pregiudicate,imene eversivo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2013)

ma questa persona non avrebbe diritto a non essere nominata in un posto dove non viene più e dove credo a nessuno interessi sapere dei suoi rapporti con il conte.


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma questa persona non avrebbe diritto a non essere nominata in un posto dove non viene più e dove credo a nessuno interessi sapere dei suoi rapporti con il conte.


Con questo stronzo il codice etico deve andate a puttane....!


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquillo  I provini li faccio io. Ci vuole una certa professionalità per certe cose


OK per Tubarao ai provini


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questa persona non avrebbe diritto a non essere nominata in un posto dove non viene più e dove credo a nessuno interessi sapere dei suoi rapporti con il conte.


Minerva tesoro ...di che cosa ti vuoi occupare?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio il buttadentro ok?


Ma non si chiamava buttafuori? Il tuo buttadentro ha un che di oscuro :carneval: Fammici pensare


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Minerva tesoro ...di che cosa ti vuoi occupare?


Di redimerci :mrgreen: Ma anche lei ha un buon lato "trasgressive " a mio modestissimo parere


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Minerva tesoro ...di che cosa ti vuoi occupare?


posso fare la defilippi?
senza costanzo.
o, ancor meglio, incassare i soldi della pubblicità:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso fare la defilippi?
> senza costanzo.
> o, ancor meglio, incassare i soldi della pubblicità:mrgreen:


No mi dispiace alla ci devo per forza stare io
....ma se vuoi presentare ok..vabbene
il compenso è ottimo e poi non hai nessun 
rischio. ..io invece se quei DUE mi fan 
qualche casino son nei guai...sulla professionalità del resto della truppa sono
tranquilla..una garanzia. 

Ps : Oscuro ..hai capito?  Tu non puoi fare
        il buttadentro  tu se sul palco con il
         Conte...e se non sali niente monete
        d oro e niente segretaria particolare.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve avere le chiappe pregiudicate...chiaro?


Sempre a chiede..uffa..la notorietà
non ti fa bene.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

*c è gente che non lavora?*

Diletta, Ecate, Maipiu, Wolk, Heleseven, Free Chedire Giacomo e Realista1ecc.ecc.
Voi niente?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Diletta, Ecate, Maipiu, Wolk, Heleseven, Free Chedire Giacomo e Realista1ecc.ecc.
> Voi niente?


sono fancazzisti


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono fancazzisti


Quelli che scassano,ti seguono ad ogni spettacolo ti chiedono sempre l autografo, indossano la maglia di Capitan ConteOscuro anche per dormire..va bene. . bene più sono più incassiamo


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Diletta, Ecate, Maipiu, Wolk, Heleseven, Free Chedire Giacomo e Realista1ecc.ecc.
> Voi niente?


Presente!!

Resto a disposizioneperaio:


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Presente!!
> 
> Resto a disposizioneperaio:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti presenti al lavoro dopo tre giorni?

Va bene..dai..con la cuffia..oK ..Tecnico respondabile del suono
...ma toglila QUANDO TI PARLO!


----------



## MaiPiú (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti presenti al lavoro dopo tre giorni?
> 
> ...


:updue:


----------



## tullio (4 Gennaio 2014)

*...e l'amico?*



nicola ha detto:


> ...lei mi ha tradito. (...) Perdonatemi, avevo solo necessità di dire a qualcuno questa merda che sto vivendo dentro...


Salve. Ho trovato per caso questa conversazione e mi sono iscritto al sito proprio ora solo per seguirla. Ho letto molti degli interventi (non tutti però...) e ho trovato molti pregevoli spunti di riflessione. Bene, ci sono già stati molti consigli e suggerimenti e prese di posizione e quindi è inutile che aggiunga la mia. Due in particolare mi hanno colpito, e chiedo perdono se non rammento i nomi:
1) chi soffre, per il fatto di soffrire, non è migliore di chi ha tradito;
2) chi ha tradito ha avuto momenti di tensione, tremori, dolori, che non sono forse paragonabili (ma esiste una bilancia?) ma che comunque sono stati.
Sono due interventi che mi hanno colpito ma con questo non intendo affatto dire che lei è meglio o uguale a chi è stato tradito. Proprio non intendo dare giudizi: cito solo due pernsieri che mi hanno fatto riflettere. 
Nel resto della discussione, ho notato, mi sembra scomparso un argomento: l'amico. Ora, l'amicizia è un valore importante e aver trovato un amico vero, passata l'età della giovinezza, è una fortuna notevole e esserselo giocato in questo modo deve aver provocato molto dolore. Non uguale, forse, non comparabile (ma manca sempre la bilancia) e nondimeno sempre di dolore parliamo. Così mi viene da chiedere a Nicola: che rapporti hai con questa persona? E con la sua famiglia (aveva una moglie, se non erro)? Finito tutto con una lite/scenata che ha magari coinvolto la moglie? O semplicemtne fatto finta di nulla e lasciato sparire l'amicizia?  Ancora, ma è sempre la stessa questione: cosa pensa tua moglie di questa ex amico? E tu come ti senti a riguardo?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Salve. Ho trovato per caso questa conversazione e mi sono iscritto al sito proprio ora solo per seguirla. Ho letto molti degli interventi (non tutti però...) e ho trovato molti pregevoli spunti di riflessione. Bene, ci sono già stati molti consigli e suggerimenti e prese di posizione e quindi è inutile che aggiunga la mia. Due in particolare mi hanno colpito, e chiedo perdono se non rammento i nomi:
> 1) chi soffre, per il fatto di soffrire, non è migliore di chi ha tradito;
> 2) chi ha tradito ha avuto momenti di tensione, tremori, dolori, che non sono forse paragonabili (ma esiste una bilancia?) ma che comunque sono stati.
> Sono due interventi che mi hanno colpito ma con questo non intendo affatto dire che lei è meglio o uguale a chi è stato tradito. Proprio non intendo dare giudizi: cito solo due pernsieri che mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Nel resto della discussione, ho notato, mi sembra scomparso un argomento: l'amico. Ora, l'amicizia è un valore importante e aver trovato un amico vero, passata l'età della giovinezza, è una fortuna notevole e esserselo giocato in questo modo deve aver provocato molto dolore. Non uguale, forse, non comparabile (ma manca sempre la bilancia) e nondimeno sempre di dolore parliamo. Così mi viene da chiedere a Nicola: che rapporti hai con questa persona? E con la sua famiglia (aveva una moglie, se non erro)? Finito tutto con una lite/scenata che ha magari coinvolto la moglie? O semplicemtne fatto finta di nulla e lasciato sparire l'amicizia?  Ancora, ma è sempre la stessa questione: cosa pensa tua moglie di questa ex amico? E tu come ti senti a riguardo?


La sofferenza è una cosa del tutto individuale e non oggettivamente misurabile. Pensa a un medico che chiede al paziente di graduare la sofferenza fisica; è chiaro che riceverà una risposta in base alle esperienze del soggetto che saranno diverse se parlerà con una donna che ha partorito o una persona che ha subito una frattura rispetto a chi si è solo pestato un dito.
Inoltre la sofferenza non estingue in alcun modo un ipotetica colpa o sofferenza causata. Non è che se mi dai una martellata piangendo la martellata mi fa meno male.

Nicola ha già raccontato che l'amicizia si era già affievolita perché si era diradata la frequentazione (o viceversa) fino a non vedersi più. Non è chiaro se ciò sia avvenuto in seguito all'altra frequentazione.


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Salve. Ho trovato per caso questa conversazione e mi sono iscritto al sito proprio ora solo per seguirla. Ho letto molti degli interventi (non tutti però...) e ho trovato molti pregevoli spunti di riflessione. Bene, ci sono già stati molti consigli e suggerimenti e prese di posizione e quindi è inutile che aggiunga la mia. Due in particolare mi hanno colpito, e chiedo perdono se non rammento i nomi:
> 1) chi soffre, per il fatto di soffrire, non è migliore di chi ha tradito;
> 2) chi ha tradito ha avuto momenti di tensione, tremori, dolori, che non sono forse paragonabili (ma esiste una bilancia?) ma che comunque sono stati.
> Sono due interventi che mi hanno colpito ma con questo non intendo affatto dire che lei è meglio o uguale a chi è stato tradito. Proprio non intendo dare giudizi: cito solo due pernsieri che mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Nel resto della discussione, ho notato, mi sembra scomparso un argomento: l'amico. Ora, l'amicizia è un valore importante e aver trovato un amico vero, passata l'età della giovinezza, è una fortuna notevole e esserselo giocato in questo modo deve aver provocato molto dolore. Non uguale, forse, non comparabile (ma manca sempre la bilancia) e nondimeno sempre di dolore parliamo. Così mi viene da chiedere a Nicola: che rapporti hai con questa persona? E con la sua famiglia (aveva una moglie, se non erro)? Finito tutto con una lite/scenata che ha magari coinvolto la moglie? O semplicemtne fatto finta di nulla e lasciato sparire l'amicizia?  Ancora, ma è sempre la stessa questione: cosa pensa tua moglie di questa ex amico? E tu come ti senti a riguardo?


Scusami, ma non capisco il perché del tuo intervento. Potresti spiegarmi?


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Salve. Ho trovato per caso questa conversazione e mi sono iscritto al sito proprio ora solo per seguirla. Ho letto molti degli interventi (non tutti però...) e ho trovato molti pregevoli spunti di riflessione. Bene, ci sono già stati molti consigli e suggerimenti e prese di posizione e quindi è inutile che aggiunga la mia. Due in particolare mi hanno colpito, e chiedo perdono se non rammento i nomi:
> 1) chi soffre, per il fatto di soffrire, non è migliore di chi ha tradito;
> 2) chi ha tradito ha avuto momenti di tensione, tremori, dolori, che non sono forse paragonabili (ma esiste una bilancia?) ma che comunque sono stati.
> Sono due interventi che mi hanno colpito ma con questo non intendo affatto dire che lei è meglio o uguale a chi è stato tradito. Proprio non intendo dare giudizi: cito solo due pernsieri che mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Nel resto della discussione, ho notato, mi sembra scomparso un argomento: l'amico. Ora, l'amicizia è un valore importante e aver trovato un amico vero, passata l'età della giovinezza, è una fortuna notevole e esserselo giocato in questo modo deve aver provocato molto dolore. Non uguale, forse, non comparabile (ma manca sempre la bilancia) e nondimeno sempre di dolore parliamo. Così mi viene da chiedere a Nicola: che rapporti hai con questa persona? E con la sua famiglia (aveva una moglie, se non erro)? Finito tutto con una lite/scenata che ha magari coinvolto la moglie? O semplicemtne fatto finta di nulla e lasciato sparire l'amicizia?  Ancora, ma è sempre la stessa questione: cosa pensa tua moglie di questa ex amico? E tu come ti senti a riguardo?



In questo forum NON si arriva mai per caso. Se leggi tutta la storia di Nicola trovi le risposte che cerchi.

Benvenuto nel forum di traditi traditori amanti  gay lesbiche e rompicoglioni di ogni genere.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In questo forum NON si arriva mai per caso. Se leggi tutta la storia di Nicola trovi le risposte che cerchi.
> 
> Benvenuto nel forum di traditi traditori amanti  gay lesbiche e rompicoglioni di ogni genere.


Dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
In fondo a tuo modo
tu disincantata mi piaci...
E ti farò l'incantesimo del venerdì santo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sofferenza è una cosa del tutto individuale e non oggettivamente misurabile. Pensa a un medico che chiede al paziente di graduare la sofferenza fisica; è chiaro che riceverà una risposta in base alle esperienze del soggetto che saranno diverse se parlerà con una donna che ha partorito o una persona che ha subito una frattura rispetto a chi si è solo pestato un dito.
> Inoltre la sofferenza non estingue in alcun modo un ipotetica colpa o sofferenza causata. Non è che se mi dai una martellata piangendo la martellata mi fa meno male.
> 
> Nicola ha già raccontato che l'amicizia si era già affievolita perché si era diradata la frequentazione (o viceversa) fino a non vedersi più. Non è chiaro se ciò sia avvenuto in seguito all'altra frequentazione.


Ciao Brunetta, la loro storia è finita a Giugno di quell'anno.Da quel momento pian piano ci siamo visti sempre meno fino a settembre dello stesso anno perché avevamo prenotato una crociera con loro...dopo la crociera( quindi a relazione finita), tutto è finito e la sua spiegazione ( di mia moglie), è stata che loro erano ossessivi e nn voleva più frequentarli, che stava male e che voleva staccarsi.   Ho cercato di capirla e l ho assecondata...mah


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Salve. Ho trovato per caso questa conversazione e mi sono iscritto al sito proprio ora solo per seguirla. Ho letto molti degli interventi (non tutti però...) e ho trovato molti pregevoli spunti di riflessione. Bene, ci sono già stati molti consigli e suggerimenti e prese di posizione e quindi è inutile che aggiunga la mia. Due in particolare mi hanno colpito, e chiedo perdono se non rammento i nomi:
> 1) chi soffre, per il fatto di soffrire, non è migliore di chi ha tradito;
> 2) chi ha tradito ha avuto momenti di tensione, tremori, dolori, che non sono forse paragonabili (ma esiste una bilancia?) ma che comunque sono stati.
> Sono due interventi che mi hanno colpito ma con questo non intendo affatto dire che lei è meglio o uguale a chi è stato tradito. Proprio non intendo dare giudizi: cito solo due pernsieri che mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Nel resto della discussione, ho notato, mi sembra scomparso un argomento: l'amico. Ora, l'amicizia è un valore importante e aver trovato un amico vero, passata l'età della giovinezza, è una fortuna notevole e esserselo giocato in questo modo deve aver provocato molto dolore. Non uguale, forse, non comparabile (ma manca sempre la bilancia) e nondimeno sempre di dolore parliamo. Così mi viene da chiedere a Nicola: che rapporti hai con questa persona? E con la sua famiglia (aveva una moglie, se non erro)? Finito tutto con una lite/scenata che ha magari coinvolto la moglie? O semplicemtne fatto finta di nulla e lasciato sparire l'amicizia?  Ancora, ma è sempre la stessa questione: cosa pensa tua moglie di questa ex amico? E tu come ti senti a riguardo?


Rispondo anche a te poi tu lo farai a me.
Ti rispondo xché e ' lunga leggere tutta la storia.
Con loro non ci siamo + frequentati da allora x volere di mia moglie che diceva di sentirsi assillata (mah), la Merda l ho voluto incontrate io e lo avrei ammazzato...era tutto un tremolio, indifeso, un cagnolino. Che doveva dirmi se non che aveva fatto una mega cazzata?  Ed io che dovevo davvero ammazzarlo? Forse si, ma ero più k altro intenzionato a sapere la sua versione. Non ho risolto un cazzo lo so, la Merda sempre io ce l ho dentro. Era questo k volevi sapere?
Ora la mia domanda.
Tu sei stato l "amico" di un 'amicizia? Mi sembra particolare k ti soffermi a lui come se volessi perdonarti qualcosa di cui ti sei forse pentito.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta, la loro storia è finita a Giugno di quell'anno.Da quel momento pian piano ci siamo visti sempre meno fino a settembre dello stesso anno perché avevamo prenotato una crociera con loro...dopo la crociera( quindi a relazione finita), tutto è finito e la sua spiegazione ( di mia moglie), è stata che loro erano ossessivi e nn voleva più frequentarli, che stava male e che voleva staccarsi.   Ho cercato di capirla e l ho assecondata...mah


Non credo che tu debba farti colpe per non aver intuito, nonostante gli indizi, sono cose che non si riescono neanche a immaginare, figuriamoci sospettarle.


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che tu debba farti colpe per non aver intuito, nonostante gli indizi, sono cose che non si riescono neanche a immaginare, figuriamoci sospettarle.


Già, ma visti oggi quei segnali li avrei dovuti vedere invece.


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Già, ma visti oggi quei segnali li avrei dovuti vedere invece.



Ciao nicola,

no invece ... 
perché non sei una persona sospettosa, 
malpensante, sfiduciosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> no invece ...
> perché non sei una persona sospettosa,
> ...


Infatti!
Col senno di poi siamo tutti bravi a rifare la storia.


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> no invece ...
> perché non sei una persona sospettosa,
> ...


Ciao sienne, ma credo k qlk avrei pur dovuto capire. Ora mi sento impotente.


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao sienne, ma credo k qlk avrei pur dovuto capire. Ora mi sento impotente.



Ciao nicola,

lo so, e mi dispiace tanto. così mi sono sentita io e molti altri ... 
sorgono quei momenti con parole e gesti ... e all'improvviso la lettura è chiara.
guarda, oggi a distanza dico ... va bene così ... è quello che ci definisce pure alla fine,
vedere il nostro partner non con sospetto o strane idee ... ad ogni cosa ... 

non darti nessuna colpa ... non ne hai. 
guarda verso il futuro, perché è lì, che passerai la tua vita ... 

sienne


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao sienne, ma credo k qlk avrei pur dovuto capire. Ora mi sento impotente.


Se ti puó aiutare ti dico questo: anche io sono una tradita e dopo la scoperta sono andata da uno psicologo. 
Un giorno dissi le stesse cose che dici tu.
Lo psicologo mi rispose che sono una persona che da fiducia, che se crede in un rapporto si fida e difficilmente pensa male, indaga o vive male a causa di pensieri brutti.
Ha detto che il bello delle persone come me (te e molti altri) e' che sappiamo vivere le situazioni, sappiamo trarne il meglio, sappiamo soffrire e sappiamo uscirne piú forti di prima.
Chi pensa sempre male vive tutto male.
Noi abbiamo semplicemente scelto di vivere bene.

Se te ne fossi accorto subito, avresti sofferto meno?

Non addossarti colpe che non hai


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Se ti puó aiutare ti dico questo: anche io sono una tradita e dopo la scoperta sono andata da uno psicologo.
> Un giorno dissi le stesse cose che dici tu.
> Lo psicologo mi rispose che sono una persona che da fiducia, che se crede in un rapporto si fida e difficilmente pensa male, indaga o vive male a causa di pensieri brutti.
> Ha detto che il bello delle persone come me (te e molti altri) e' che sappiamo vivere le situazioni, sappiamo trarne il meglio, sappiamo soffrire e sappiamo uscirne piú forti di prima.
> ...


Dalla psicologa ci sono stato anche io...lei mi ha detto che ogni persona ha avuto un percorso di vita diverso e dunque valori diversi anche rispetto alla amicizia. Rispetto a lui io mi sento un gigante, lei invece la conosco da sempre e davvero non mi capacito come possa aver potuto tanto anche essendosene invaghita.
Se me ne fossi accorto subito sicuramente  non avrei sofferto meno, ma avrei fatto scelte diverse...


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Dalla psicologa ci sono stato anche io...lei mi ha detto che ogni persona ha avuto un percorso di vita diverso e dunque valori diversi. Rispetto a lui io mi sento un gigante, lei invece la conosco da sempre e davvero non mi capacito come possa aver potuto tanto anche essendosene invaghita. Grazie


Lui dimenticalo. L'hai pesato, hai capito il suo valore, è ormai fuori dal giro. Pensare a lui sono energie buttate, che neanche merita.

Lei è umana, ha sbagliato. Tutti sbagliamo. Pesa lei. Io non conosco benissimo la tua storia, ma deve rendersi conto dell'errore e dovete uscirne insieme. È questa l'unica via per ricostruire. Si deve remare in due....
Se rema uno solo la barca continua a fare giri concentrici e non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Dalla psicologa ci sono stato anche io...lei mi ha detto che ogni persona ha avuto un percorso di vita diverso e dunque valori diversi anche rispetto alla amicizia. Rispetto a lui io mi sento un gigante, lei invece la conosco da sempre e davvero non mi capacito come possa aver potuto tanto anche essendosene invaghita.
> Se me ne fossi accorto subito sicuramente  non avrei sofferto meno, ma avrei fatto scelte diverse...


Subito avresti avuto gli stessi identici problemi che hai ora. 
Poi sta a te valutare se la confessione dopo tanti anni rappresenta una aggravante o una attenuante.
Ma la sostanza non cambia.
Prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine. E vanno sciolti, in ogni caso.


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Lui dimenticalo. L'hai pesato, hai capito il suo valore, è ormai fuori dal giro. Pensare a lui sono energie buttate, che neanche merita.
> 
> Lei è umana, ha sbagliato. Tutti sbagliamo. Pesa lei. Io non conosco benissimo la tua storia, ma deve rendersi conto dell'errore e dovete uscirne insieme. È questa l'unica via per ricostruire. Si deve remare in due....
> Se rema uno solo la barca continua a fare giri concentrici e non va da nessuna parte.


Sono sincero, dopo un suo primo periodo di chiusura a riccio verso me e alle domande che le ponevo, ora mi e' molto vicino, mi ascolta, mi parla e la sento vicina. Spero che i momenti in cui penso a loro siano sempre meno presenti anche se so che torneranno sempre...purtroppo.


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sono sincero, dopo un suo primo periodo di chiusura a riccio verso me e alle domande che le ponevo, ora mi e' molto vicino, mi ascolta, mi parla e la sento vicina. Spero che i momenti in cui penso a loro siano sempre meno presenti anche se so che torneranno sempre...purtroppo.


Ti dico la mia esperienza: no, non torneranno sempre.
A me tornava sempre in mente il fatto che il mio ex non capiva quanto mi avesse fatto soffrire.
Il fatto che la pensava cosï: tu supera che poi io ti renderó felice.

Questo è peggio. È continuare a pugnalare. Questo non si dimentica.


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ti dico la mia esperienza: no, non torneranno sempre.
> A me tornava sempre in mente il fatto che il mio ex non capiva quanto mi avesse fatto soffrire.
> Il fatto che la pensava cosï: tu supera che poi io ti renderó felice.
> 
> Questo è peggio. È continuare a pugnalare. Questo non si dimentica.


Questo che hai scritto e' esattamente ciò che succede a me...quindi l hai lasciato.


----------



## MaiPiú (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Questo che hai scritto e' esattamente ciò che succede a me...quindi l hai lasciato.


Si, l'ho lasciato. Per tutto un insieme di cose.
Peró ho capito che ricostruire è possibile.
Ma serve impegno da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Dalla psicologa ci sono stato anche io...lei mi ha detto che ogni persona ha avuto un percorso di vita diverso e dunque valori diversi anche rispetto alla amicizia. Rispetto a lui io mi sento un gigante, lei invece la conosco da sempre e davvero non mi capacito come possa aver potuto tanto anche essendosene invaghita.
> Se me ne fossi accorto subito sicuramente  non avrei sofferto meno, ma *avrei fatto scelte diverse*...


Non è vero.
Puoi scegliere in qualsiasi momento.
Semplicemente avresti avuto più tempo, dopo la scelta, per dimenticare o perdonare.


----------



## tullio (5 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Rispondo anche a te poi tu lo farai a me.
> Ti rispondo xché e ' lunga leggere tutta la storia.
> Con loro non ci siamo + frequentati da allora x volere di mia moglie che diceva di sentirsi assillata (mah), la Merda l ho voluto incontrate io e lo avrei ammazzato...era tutto un tremolio, indifeso, un cagnolino.  (...) Tu sei stato l "amico" di un 'amicizia? Mi sembra particolare k ti soffermi a lui come se volessi perdonarti qualcosa di cui ti sei forse pentito.


Vorrei innanzi tutto ringraziare coloro che mi ha accolto con simpatia. No, forse qui non si arriva per caso. In ogni caso è piacevole esserci.
A Mic: il perché di un intervento? A dire la verità non saprei risponderti con precisione: uno interviene perché è colpito da alcune cose e vuole approfondire un tema, un momento di vita vissuta, un'esperienza. 
Infine a Nicola. Che è cortesissimo, persona dall'animo gentile, come del resto avevo compreso leggendo molti dei suoi interventi. La sofferenza e il dolore possono far diventare belve istupidite e accecate oppure può far approfondire la sensibilità, come nel tuo caso. Infatti, al di là di qualche parola comprensibilissima, non avresti mai potuto far del male davvero al tuo rivale. La mia curiosità nasceva proprio dal sapere come ti eri comportato con lui: evidentemente qualche post mi è sfuggito e non avevo compreso la cosa. C'è un bellissimo racconto di A. Camus, La Caduta, nel quale il protagonista confessandosi, dichiara che non ha mai avuto rapporti con le mogli dei suoi amici... solo che spesso i suoi amici gli diventavano estranei e allora... L'amicizia è importante e sento la mancanza di un amico, questo spiega, forse, il mio desiderio di riprendere questo tema. 
Bene, hai risposto alla domanda e me ne poni una a tua volta. Giunge inattesa ma la cortesia mi impone di rispondere, anche se avrei preferito un contesto diverso. Ora, senza aprire una discussione all'interno di questa già lunga discussione (centinaia di interventi!) e in sintesi: ho delle cose da perdonarmi? Si, molte. E alcune non riesco a perdonarmele. Ho la fortuna di non aver fatto soffrire nessuno ma, appunto, è solo fortuna e non un merito. Ho delle cose da perdonarmi verso degli amici? No. Anche qui, però, onestamente, solo per fortuna...
Grazie, Nicola, per aver accettato il dialogo.


----------



## nicola (5 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzi tutto ringraziare coloro che mi ha accolto con simpatia. No, forse qui non si arriva per caso. In ogni caso è piacevole esserci.
> A Mic: il perché di un intervento? A dire la verità non saprei risponderti con precisione: uno interviene perché è colpito da alcune cose e vuole approfondire un tema, un momento di vita vissuta, un'esperienza.
> Infine a Nicola. Che è cortesissimo, persona dall'animo gentile, come del resto avevo compreso leggendo molti dei suoi interventi. La sofferenza e il dolore possono far diventare belve istupidite e accecate oppure può far approfondire la sensibilità, come nel tuo caso. Infatti, al di là di qualche parola comprensibilissima, non avresti mai potuto far del male davvero al tuo rivale. La mia curiosità nasceva proprio dal sapere come ti eri comportato con lui: evidentemente qualche post mi è sfuggito e non avevo compreso la cosa. C'è un bellissimo racconto di A. Camus, La Caduta, nel quale il protagonista confessandosi, dichiara che non ha mai avuto rapporti con le mogli dei suoi amici... solo che spesso i suoi amici gli diventavano estranei e allora... L'amicizia è importante e sento la mancanza di un amico, questo spiega, forse, il mio desiderio di riprendere questo tema.
> Bene, hai risposto alla domanda e me ne poni una a tua volta. Giunge inattesa ma la cortesia mi impone di rispondere, anche se avrei preferito un contesto diverso. Ora, senza aprire una discussione all'interno di questa già lunga discussione (centinaia di interventi!) e in sintesi: ho delle cose da perdonarmi? Si, molte. E alcune non riesco a perdonarmele. Ho la fortuna di non aver fatto soffrire nessuno ma, appunto, è solo fortuna e non un merito. Ho delle cose da perdonarmi verso degli amici? No. Anche qui, però, onestamente, solo per fortuna...
> Grazie, Nicola, per aver accettato il dialogo.


Scusami se i miei interventi sono cosi ristretti, ma sono col cellulare ed è complicato dilungarsi.
Se il dialogo è interessante come sembri tu io sono disponibile. Insomma sembri irreprensibile coi tuoi comportamenti verso gli amici e ci credo. Ora però mi viene in mente un 'altra domanda. 
Sei un altro me? 
Se vuoi rispondimi in privato.


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fighissimo, butto dentro il buttabile poi sprango tutto e do fuoco al locale.



Che carino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> I figli sono oggi usati nei tradimenti solo dalle donne....tradite o traditrici. Evidentemente alla maggioranza le cose vanno bene così. Allora, se la casa è assegnata ai figli,durante i (pochi) WE assegnati ai padri, perchè non fanno le valigie le mamme? E' complicato? E per i poveri Cristi che finiscono alla mensa dei poveri per pagare il mantenimento, cornuti e mazziati, non è complicato?
> 
> 1764, Dei delitti e delle pene, Cesare Beccaria: come al solito, in Italia siamo i primi a capire le cose e poi ce ne scordiamo.


che due enormi palle di natale questa manfrina degli uomini vittime della separazione.
La separazione impoverisce, per ovvi motivi, i facenti parte della coppia.
Non è però che i giudici assegnino gli alimenti al padre perchè la donna è più simpatica, ma perchè purtroppo di solito la donna guadagna meno.
Per quanto riguarda il TEMPO da passare con i figli, è emblematico che si parli sempre dei WE: e il resto della settimana, sport ai quali accompagnarli e andarli a prendere,scuola idem, visite mediche, riunioni di genitori a scuola, compiti dagli amici, vestiti da comprare ecc... perchè, io mi domando, non ho mai sentito un uomo lamentarsi perchè non può assumersi lui parte di queste incombenze?
Ci sono padri che, lo so per certo, non sanno neppure dove sia la scuola dei loro figli o l'ambulatorio del pediatra.
Non sono molti, ma mediamente le cure parentali NON sono assunte in primis dal padre, questa è la verità.
Le madri le fanno eccome le valigie, appena i figli sono abbastanza grandi da potersela cavare... da soli. Cesare Beccaria inoltre mi pare dicesse altro.


----------



## mic (5 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Puoi scegliere in qualsiasi momento.
> Semplicemente avresti avuto più tempo, dopo la scelta, per dimenticare o perdonare.


Vero che si può scegliere in qualsiasi momento.
Ma, forse, in tempi diversi si fanno scelte diverse.


----------



## mic (5 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzi tutto ringraziare coloro che mi ha accolto con simpatia. No, forse qui non si arriva per caso. In ogni caso è piacevole esserci.
> A Mic: il perché di un intervento? A dire la verità non saprei risponderti con precisione: uno interviene perché è colpito da alcune cose e vuole approfondire un tema, un momento di vita vissuta, un'esperienza.
> Infine a Nicola. Che è cortesissimo, persona dall'animo gentile, come del resto avevo compreso leggendo molti dei suoi interventi. La sofferenza e il dolore possono far diventare belve istupidite e accecate oppure può far approfondire la sensibilità, come nel tuo caso. Infatti, al di là di qualche parola comprensibilissima, non avresti mai potuto far del male davvero al tuo rivale. La mia curiosità nasceva proprio dal sapere come ti eri comportato con lui: evidentemente qualche post mi è sfuggito e non avevo compreso la cosa. C'è un bellissimo racconto di A. Camus, La Caduta, nel quale il protagonista confessandosi, dichiara che non ha mai avuto rapporti con le mogli dei suoi amici... solo che spesso i suoi amici gli diventavano estranei e allora... L'amicizia è importante e sento la mancanza di un amico, questo spiega, forse, il mio desiderio di riprendere questo tema.
> Bene, hai risposto alla domanda e me ne poni una a tua volta. Giunge inattesa ma la cortesia mi impone di rispondere, anche se avrei preferito un contesto diverso. Ora, senza aprire una discussione all'interno di questa già lunga discussione (centinaia di interventi!) e in sintesi: ho delle cose da perdonarmi? Si, molte. E alcune non riesco a perdonarmele. Ho la fortuna di non aver fatto soffrire nessuno ma, appunto, è solo fortuna e non un merito. Ho delle cose da perdonarmi verso degli amici? No. Anche qui, però, onestamente, solo per fortuna...
> Grazie, Nicola, per aver accettato il dialogo.


Grazie Tullio.


----------



## danielacala (5 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> lo so, e mi dispiace tanto. così mi sono sentita io e molti altri ...
> sorgono quei momenti con parole e gesti ... e all'improvviso la lettura è chiara.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che due enormi palle di natale questa manfrina degli uomini vittime della separazione.
> La separazione impoverisce, per ovvi motivi, i facenti parte della coppia.
> Non è però che i giudici assegnino gli alimenti al padre perchè la donna è più simpatica, ma perchè purtroppo di solito la donna guadagna meno.
> Per quanto riguarda il TEMPO da passare con i figli, è emblematico che si parli sempre dei WE: e il resto della settimana, sport ai quali accompagnarli e andarli a prendere,scuola idem, visite mediche, riunioni di genitori a scuola, compiti dagli amici, vestiti da comprare ecc... perchè, io mi domando, non ho mai sentito un uomo lamentarsi perchè non può assumersi lui parte di queste incombenze?
> ...


Brava


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che due enormi palle di natale questa manfrina degli uomini vittime della separazione.
> La separazione impoverisce, per ovvi motivi, i facenti parte della coppia.
> Non è però che i giudici assegnino gli alimenti al padre perchè la donna è più simpatica, ma perchè purtroppo di solito la donna guadagna meno.
> Per quanto riguarda il TEMPO da passare con i figli, è emblematico che si parli sempre dei WE: e il resto della settimana, sport ai quali accompagnarli e andarli a prendere,scuola idem, visite mediche, riunioni di genitori a scuola, compiti dagli amici, vestiti da comprare ecc... perchè, io mi domando, non ho mai sentito un uomo lamentarsi perchè non può assumersi lui parte di queste incombenze?
> ...


:up:


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *che due enormi palle di natale questa manfrina degli uomini vittime della separazione.*
> La separazione impoverisce, per ovvi motivi, i facenti parte della coppia.
> Non è però che i giudici assegnino gli alimenti al padre perchè la donna è più simpatica, ma perchè purtroppo di solito la donna guadagna meno.
> Per quanto riguarda il TEMPO da passare con i figli, è emblematico che si parli sempre dei WE: e il resto della settimana, sport ai quali accompagnarli e andarli a prendere,scuola idem, visite mediche, riunioni di genitori a scuola, compiti dagli amici, vestiti da comprare ecc... perchè, io mi domando, non ho mai sentito un uomo lamentarsi perchè non può assumersi lui parte di queste incombenze?
> ...



Si, come quando Tizio rompe una gamba a Caio a calcetto. Ogni volta che si rigioca, Caio gli ricorda: attento alla mia gamba. Dopo un po di volte Tizio gli risponde: eccheppalle sta gamba!!
Cosa diceva Beccaria?


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che due enormi palle di natale questa manfrina degli uomini vittime della separazione.
> La separazione impoverisce, per ovvi motivi, i facenti parte della coppia.
> Non è però che i giudici assegnino gli alimenti al padre perchè la donna è più simpatica, ma perchè purtroppo di solito la donna guadagna meno.
> Per quanto riguarda il TEMPO da passare con i figli, è emblematico che si parli sempre dei WE: e il resto della settimana, sport ai quali accompagnarli e andarli a prendere,scuola idem, visite mediche, riunioni di genitori a scuola, compiti dagli amici, vestiti da comprare ecc... perchè, io mi domando, non ho mai sentito un uomo lamentarsi perchè non può assumersi lui parte di queste incombenze?
> ...




Ciao Sbri,

miiiii quotone e se potessi verde luccicante!

Hai detto tutto! E molti non se ne rendono proprio conto, di cosa significa seguire un figlio. 
È un lavoro quotidiano e più crescono, più ramificazioni e sottigliezze vanno prese in considerazione,
e bisogna essere anche tanto sveglie, a rendersene conto di tante trasformazioni che accadano. 

Basta leggere certi commenti, per rendersene conto, di quanto alcuni stanno distanti dalla realtà,
di quanto non hanno seguito i propri figli (scusate, se si punta solo su un aspetto ...)! 

Un rapporto, un accompagnare nella crescita ... richiede spesso, di mettersi in un secondo piano. 
E questo spesso ... avviene praticamente, quotidianamente ... 

Il mio ex-compagnio mi ringrazia ... che il tempo che ha con nostra figlia, 
lo può dedicare tutto a lei e alle loro passioni ... 
lasciando da parte tanti compiti della quotidianità.


sienne


----------



## free (6 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Si, come quando Tizio rompe una gamba a Caio a calcetto. Ogni volta che si rigioca, Caio gli ricorda: attento alla mia gamba. Dopo un po di volte Tizio gli risponde: eccheppalle sta gamba!!
> *Cosa diceva Beccaria?*



oltre ad introdurre il concetto del fine riabilitativo della pena detentiva, ha introdotto anche nuove regole per il calcetto per caso?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oltre ad introdurre il concetto del fine riabilitativo della pena detentiva, ha introdotto anche nuove regole per il calcetto per caso?


In "Dei delitti e delle pene" c'è un intero capitolo sull'opportunità di usare solo sapone liquido nelle docce degli spogliatoi. Soprattutto se hai compagni di squadra senegalesi.


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oltre ad introdurre il concetto del fine riabilitativo della pena detentiva, ha introdotto anche nuove regole per il calcetto per caso?




.....si parlava di certezza della pena. Se a Caio, che sarei io, fosse stato concesso di spezzare solo un minuscolo ditino a Tizio, fraterno amico d'infanzia, rimanendo impunito, così tanto per rinnovare l'amicizia, a prescindere dalle regole del calcetto......:up:


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In "Dei delitti e delle pene" c'è un intero capitolo sull'opportunità di usare solo sapone liquido nelle docce degli spogliatoi. Soprattutto se hai compagni di squadra senegalesi.



E per il volley femminile c'è scritto qualcosa? Saponi solidi di ultima generazione, forse.........:rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> .....si parlava di certezza della pena. Se a Caio, che sarei io, fosse stato concesso di spezzare solo un minuscolo ditino a Tizio, fraterno amico d'infanzia, rimanendo impunito, così tanto per rinnovare l'amicizia, a prescindere dalle regole del calcetto......:up:



ho riletto 3 volte, anche la storia della gamba rotta, ma purtroppo temo di non aver capito!


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho riletto 3 volte, anche la storia della gamba rotta, ma purtroppo temo di non aver capito!


Non c'è nulla da capire. ..Certi uomini
sono sordi e si lagnano.


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho riletto 3 volte, anche la storia della gamba rotta, ma purtroppo temo di non aver capito!





Alle donne fa comodo sapere che in caso di separazione toccheranno determinati benefici. Ovvio che quando se ne parla facciano finta di annoiarsi. Meglio non sollevare polveroni che potrebbero indurre il legislatore in tentazione....Per certi versi ricorda il discorso che chi tira uno schiaffo può anche scordarsene, ma chi lo riceve lo ricorderà sempre. O chi rompe una gamba....


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da capire. ..Certi uomini
> sono sordi e si lagnano.





Molte donne, invece, ci sentono benissimo, ma fanno finta di non capire.....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Molte donne, invece, ci sentono benissimo, ma fanno finta di non capire.....


Volpe che dorme
ebreo che giura
donna che piange
malizia sopraffina.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Si, come quando Tizio rompe una gamba a Caio a calcetto. Ogni volta che si rigioca, Caio gli ricorda: attento alla mia gamba. Dopo un po di volte Tizio gli risponde: eccheppalle sta gamba!!
> Cosa diceva Beccaria?


http://www.ilpost.it/2014/01/03/lista-fallacie-logiche/


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.ilpost.it/2014/01/03/lista-fallacie-logiche/




Nessuno dei casi menzionati può essere adattato al post che commenti, che semmai è un esempio, puro e semplice. Non uso sofismi,anche se dovrei iniziare, in qualche limitato caso.....
Per quanto riguarda te, mi sembra di riscontrare come in* vari *tuoi post l'esempio numero 4 riportato nel tuo link, tutto sommato potrebbe starci: parere personale, beninteso.
Buon pranzo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Nessuno dei casi menzionati può essere adattato al post che commenti, che semmai è un esempio, puro e semplice. Non uso sofismi,anche se dovrei iniziare, in qualche limitato caso.....
> Per quanto riguarda te, mi sembra di riscontrare come in* vari *tuoi post l'esempio numero 4 riportato nel tuo link, tutto sommato potrebbe starci: parere personale, beninteso.
> Buon pranzo.


Non ti ho attaccato e non attacco nessuno personalmente.
Se un utente lo ritengo stupido o in mala fede semplicemente lo ignoro.
Tu hai usato un paragone assolutamente fuori luogo.
Non hai risposto nel merito e ti ho fatto notare questo.
Sbriciolata, con un esordio "che palle!" forte, ha fatto notare che alla base dell'affidamento dei figli sta il fatto che abitualmente, nella maggior parte dei casi, nell'economia famigliare, chi si occupa dei figli è la donna.
Ci saranno casi in cui questo non avviene e ci si potrà lamentare.
Partire dal presupposto che sia un privilegio della donna quello che è una dovuta tutela dei bambini è una cosa che è piuttosto fastidiosa.
Nulla toglie che possano esserci casi di errori di valutazione.


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti ho attaccato e non attacco nessuno personalmente.
> Se un utente lo ritengo stupido o in mala fede semplicemente lo ignoro.
> Tu hai usato un paragone assolutamente fuori luogo.
> Non hai risposto nel merito e ti ho fatto notare questo.
> ...


Mai generalizzare ...ma quel "che palle" arrivava a sottolineare quanto sia ,in termini di tempo, energie ecc
l impegno di molte donne nella crescita della prole.Vogliamo negare questo? Ma!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mai generalizzare ...ma quel "che palle" arrivava a sottolineare quanto sia ,in termini di tempo, energie ecc
> l impegno di molte donne nella crescita della prole.Vogliamo negare questo? Ma!


no, quel "che palle" arriva a sottolineare che le generalizzazioni astiose e sprezzanti volte a rivalersi di casi personali sono abbastanza inutili in un luogo votato per definizione alla discussione e al confronto.
Mi spiego meglio: per ogni uomo che è in fila alla caritas per essersi separato, ce n'è sicuramente almeno uno che gli alimenti non li versa, due che non li versano regolarmente e di conseguenza 3 madri che devono chiedere aiuto ai parenti per arrivare a fine mese non facendo mancare il necessario ai figli, perchè è vero che il giudice ingiunge ma per arrivare all'ingiunzione bisogna pagare l'avvocato, il tempo passa e i figli hanno la strana abitudine di mangiare tutti i giorni.
Poi ci sono anche i casi di donne che scappano e mollano i figli, anche piccoli, al marito.
Poi ci sono quelli che pagando o non pagando gli alimenti... dei figli se ne sbattono prima, durante e dopo.
Poi ci sono donne che hanno sposato un bancomat.
Poi ci sono uomini che, per essere i signori incontrastati del maniero, essere serviti e riveriti ed indiscussi detentori del potere economico, hanno scoraggiato le mogli ad avere un lavoro, perlomeno a tempo pieno.
Il famigerato concetto per cui la madre doveva essere sempre quella presente o maggiormente presente a casa, con i figli, in quest'epoca in cui un solo stipendio non basta più e la separazione non è più un evento eccezionale sta presentando l'altra faccia della medaglia... ma per anni è stata la situazione spesso voluta, quando non imposta, dall'uomo alla donna.
C'è di tutto a questo mondo.
Ma l'equazione : donna = spietata succhiasangue favorita nella separazione perchè madre non si può sentire.

E continuo a non capire quale possa essere l'associazione con il pensiero di Beccaria, a meno che non si voglia paragonare l'ingiunzione del giudice al mantenimento dei figli alla tortura o alla pena di morte, in tal caso non sto neppure a discutere.
Edit: pensandoci bene, temo che l'illuminista Beccaria detestasse i luoghi comuni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Alle donne fa comodo sapere che in caso di separazione toccheranno determinati benefici. Ovvio che quando se ne parla facciano finta di annoiarsi. Meglio non sollevare polveroni che potrebbero indurre il legislatore in tentazione....Per certi versi ricorda il discorso che chi tira uno schiaffo può anche scordarsene, ma chi lo riceve lo ricorderà sempre. O chi rompe una gamba....


a me, che pure sono una donna, così dice l'anagrafe, di benefici non se ne prospettano, in caso di separazione. Perlomeno economici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, quel "che palle" arriva a sottolineare che le generalizzazioni astiose e sprezzanti volte a rivalersi di casi personali sono abbastanza inutili in un luogo votato per definizione alla discussione e al confronto.
> Mi spiego meglio: per ogni uomo che è in fila alla caritas per essersi separato, ce n'è sicuramente almeno uno che gli alimenti non li versa, due che non li versano regolarmente e di conseguenza 3 madri che devono chiedere aiuto ai parenti per arrivare a fine mese non facendo mancare il necessario ai figli, perchè è vero che il giudice ingiunge ma per arrivare all'ingiunzione bisogna pagare l'avvocato, il tempo passa e i figli hanno la strana abitudine di mangiare tutti i giorni.
> Poi ci sono anche i casi di donne che scappano e mollano i figli, anche piccoli, al marito.
> Poi ci sono quelli che pagando o non pagando gli alimenti... dei figli se ne sbattono prima, durante e dopo.
> ...


sei il mio mito

:festa::festa::festa:




ti perdono anche la collana di smeraldi del tuba


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei il mio mito
> 
> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, quel "che palle" arriva a sottolineare che le generalizzazioni astiose e sprezzanti volte a rivalersi di casi personali sono abbastanza inutili in un luogo votato per definizione alla discussione e al confronto.
> Mi spiego meglio: per ogni uomo che è in fila alla caritas per essersi separato, ce n'è sicuramente almeno uno che gli alimenti non li versa, due che non li versano regolarmente e di conseguenza 3 madri che devono chiedere aiuto ai parenti per arrivare a fine mese non facendo mancare il necessario ai figli, perchè è vero che il giudice ingiunge ma per arrivare all'ingiunzione bisogna pagare l'avvocato, il tempo passa e i figli hanno la strana abitudine di mangiare tutti i giorni.
> Poi ci sono anche i casi di donne che scappano e mollano i figli, anche piccoli, al marito.
> Poi ci sono quelli che pagando o non pagando gli alimenti... dei figli se ne sbattono prima, durante e dopo.
> ...




Nessuna rivalsa personale. Non ne ho bisogno. Sono invece abituato a filtrare i miei interventi, cercando di limare i  passaggi che possono dare fastidio. Entro certi limiti. Per contro,mi sembra che anche il tuo sia un elenco di luoghi comuni: non per questo lo considero sprezzante. Forse un po astioso.....quello si.
*Per quanto riguarda le percentuali dei casi che elenchi con tanta solerzia, mi permetto di dissentire.* Inoltre, perdonami, ma mi rifiuto di considerare casi di uomini che si comportano da felloni. Meriterebbero punizioni per il loro comportamento, al pari di chi provoca incidenti guidando ubriaco, di chi emette assegni scoperti. Ecco, magari in questo punto del discorso, ci starebbe anche bene un riferimento a Cesare Beccaria. Ma io non sto parlando di questo. Parlo di *leggi* che provocano determinate situazioni,che costringono dei padri traditi al limite della povertà per pagare le mogli che accudiscono i propri figli. Allora, apro una parentesi,e ricordo nottate infinite alternandomi con mia moglie, a cambiare pezze bagnate sulla fronte dei figli. Posso comprendere che fino ad un certo punto l'apporto della madre sia insostituibile, ma oggi come oggi, questa insostituibilità finisce, *secondo me*, a 6 anni....non a 24. L'equazione, allora andrebbe così enunciata: donna, spietata quando smette di amare,favorita dalla legge aldilà dei propri meriti e/o dei demeriti del marito. In mooooolti casi.
Su Beccaria ti ho già risposto, poi, ovviamente puoi non ritenere adatta la mia citazione: non è un problema. Sul fatto che detestasse i luoghi comuni non saprei.......io non ci ho mai parlato di persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Nessuna rivalsa personale. Non ne ho bisogno. Sono invece abituato a filtrare i miei interventi, cercando di limare i passaggi che possono dare fastidio. Entro certi limiti. Per contro,mi sembra che anche il tuo sia un elenco di luoghi comuni: non per questo lo considero sprezzante. Forse un po astioso.....quello si.
> *Per quanto riguarda le percentuali dei casi che elenchi con tanta solerzia, mi permetto di dissentire.* Inoltre, perdonami, ma mi rifiuto di considerare casi di uomini che si comportano da felloni. Meriterebbero punizioni per il loro comportamento, al pari di chi provoca incidenti guidando ubriaco, di chi emette assegni scoperti. Ecco, magari in questo punto del discorso, ci starebbe anche bene un riferimento a Cesare Beccaria. Ma io non sto parlando di questo. Parlo di *leggi* che provocano determinate situazioni,che costringono dei padri traditi al limite della povertà per pagare le mogli che accudiscono i propri figli. Allora, apro una parentesi,e ricordo nottate infinite alternandomi con mia moglie, a cambiare pezze bagnate sulla fronte dei figli. Posso comprendere che fino ad un certo punto l'apporto della madre sia insostituibile, ma oggi come oggi, questa insostituibilità finisce, *secondo me*, a 6 anni....non a 24. L'equazione, allora andrebbe così enunciata: donna, spietata quando smette di amare,favorita dalla legge aldilà dei propri meriti e/o dei demeriti del marito. In mooooolti casi.
> Su Beccaria ti ho già risposto, poi, ovviamente puoi non ritenere adatta la mia citazione: non è un problema. Sul fatto che detestasse i luoghi comuni non saprei.......io non ci ho mai parlato di persona.


qual'è la legge dello stato italiano in cui è citata la moglie e non il coniuge avente reddito inferiore? Sempre che abbiano un reddito inferiore, diversamente l'assegno è quello di mantenimento dei figli. Le donne che si fanno pagare dagli uomini sono un altro capitolo:singleeye:, secondo me.
E nessun astio.
Sono una donna che ha sempre lavorato. Quando abbiamo deciso di avere figli tutti a dirmi di lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il part-time. Tutti tranne un paio di persone: mio marito e mio nonno che, nato nel 1911, aveva ben presente cosa significava quando il padre andava via di casa e la madre restava sola con i figli: allora era la guerra, non la separazione.
Per quanto riguarda il rosso: io sono molto severa su questo, spiace.
Quando ho deciso di avere figli mi sono assunta due responsabilità: la prima, metterli al mondo; la seconda, il padre che ho scelto per loro.
Per questo, se lui cercasse di mettermi in difficoltà verso di loro anche solo economicamente, dovrei riconoscere di aver sbagliato io ad averlo scelto: tra due persone può finire male per una serie di motivi, ma se si cerca la rivalsa e la vendetta, specie quando si coinvolgono i figli, si dimostra solo d'essere delle brutte persone e dei genitori inadeguati. E se abbiamo sbagliato nel giudicare una persona non ci possiamo fare scudo di luoghi comuni.  
Un giudice potrà darmi delle direttive minime di tutela del rapporto, ma sta a ME come persona avere cura che i miei figli debbano soffrire il meno possibile per una responsabilità che è MIA. 
La realtà purtroppo è un'altra: con la separazione la famiglia si impoverisce perchè le entrate sono le stesse e le uscite maggiori, moooolto maggiori (parlo di famiglia per comprendere la coppia genitoriale e i figli) in un momento in cui il benessere economico sta mediamente diminuendo.
Ma invece di lamentare gli uomini del culo che hanno le donne a dover mandare avanti il 90% della baracca con il 70% delle entrate che c'erano prima, le donne del culo che hanno gli uomini a vivere da signorini 26 giorni al mese, e stare lì a pensare come far pagare all'altra parte l'ingiustizia che si subisce... un uomo ed una donna possono mettersi l'uno davanti all'altra e vedere di limitare i danni, secondo me.
Anche perchè il giudice interviene là dove i due genitori non hanno trovato un accordo, e se deve essere un giudice a dire a ME se devo comprare le scarpe a mio figlio o no e di cosa ha bisogno, sempre secondo me il problema non sta mica nella legge.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qual'è la legge dello stato italiano in cui è citata la moglie e non il coniuge avente reddito inferiore? Sempre che abbiano un reddito inferiore, diversamente l'assegno è quello di mantenimento dei figli. Le donne che si fanno pagare dagli uomini sono un altro capitolo:singleeye:, secondo me.
> E nessun astio.
> Sono una donna che ha sempre lavorato. Quando abbiamo deciso di avere figli tutti a dirmi di lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il part-time. Tutti tranne un paio di persone: mio marito e mio nonno che, nato nel 1911, aveva ben presente cosa significava quando il padre andava via di casa e la madre restava sola con i figli: allora era la guerra, non la separazione.
> Per quanto riguarda il rosso: io sono molto severa su questo, spiace.
> ...



Ciao bella.

per quel che vale, quoto.


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qual'è la legge dello stato italiano in cui è citata la moglie e non il coniuge avente reddito inferiore? Sempre che abbiano un reddito inferiore, diversamente l'assegno è quello di mantenimento dei figli. Le donne che si fanno pagare dagli uomini sono un altro capitolo:singleeye:, secondo me.
> E nessun astio.
> Sono una donna che ha sempre lavorato. Quando abbiamo deciso di avere figli tutti a dirmi di lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il part-time. Tutti tranne un paio di persone: mio marito e mio nonno che, nato nel 1911, aveva ben presente cosa significava quando il padre andava via di casa e la madre restava sola con i figli: allora era la guerra, non la separazione.
> Per quanto riguarda il rosso: io sono molto severa su questo, spiace.
> ...




Messa così, il tuo post è quotabile.

Con un paio (per me) di precisazioni: 
-anch'io ho scelto la madre dei miei figli, assumendomi la responsabilità che sarebbe stata una brava madre. In realtà, si può solo sperare....
-l'uomo, spesso si trova a mandare avanti la baracca senza più nulla. Nel mio caso, io rimarrei con 250 euro al mese,dopo aver pagato il mutuo, gli alimenti e il mantenimento dei figli. E senza casa! Dovrei andarmene dai miei, e meno male che mi ospiterebbero!!! Se mia moglie mi tradisse, sarei ricco (al confronto): arriverei, forse a 600 euro al mese, in caso di separazione con addebito. Allora, in caso di figli superiori a 6 anni, io li lavo, li vesto, li curo, li accompagno a inglese e a fare sport, preparo il cibo. Mi spieghi su quale base i figli dovrebbero essere affidati a mia moglie, che neanche lavora? Conosco tanti bravi ragazzi in queste condizioni. Non è colpa delle mogli (in molti casi brave persone anche loro), è colpa dello Stato. E' diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qual'è la legge dello stato italiano in cui è citata la moglie e non il coniuge avente reddito inferiore? Sempre che abbiano un reddito inferiore, diversamente l'assegno è quello di mantenimento dei figli. Le donne che si fanno pagare dagli uomini sono un altro capitolo:singleeye:, secondo me.
> E nessun astio.
> Sono una donna che ha sempre lavorato. Quando abbiamo deciso di avere figli tutti a dirmi di lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il part-time. Tutti tranne un paio di persone: mio marito e mio nonno che, nato nel 1911, aveva ben presente cosa significava quando il padre andava via di casa e la madre restava sola con i figli: allora era la guerra, non la separazione.
> Per quanto riguarda il rosso: io sono molto severa su questo, spiace.
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Messa così, il tuo post è quotabile.
> 
> Con un paio (per me) di precisazioni:
> -anch'io ho scelto la madre dei miei figli, assumendomi la responsabilità che sarebbe stata una brava madre. In realtà, si può solo sperare....
> -l'uomo, spesso si trova a mandare avanti la baracca senza più nulla. Nel mio caso, io rimarrei con 250 euro al mese,dopo aver pagato il mutuo, gli alimenti e il mantenimento dei figli. E senza casa! Dovrei andarmene dai miei, e meno male che mi ospiterebbero!!! Se mia moglie mi tradisse, sarei ricco (al confronto): arriverei, forse a 600 euro al mese, in caso di separazione con addebito. Allora, in caso di figli superiori a 6 anni, io li lavo, li vesto, li curo, li accompagno a inglese e a fare sport, preparo il cibo. Mi spieghi su quale base i figli dovrebbero essere affidati a mia moglie, che neanche lavora? Conosco tanti bravi ragazzi in queste condizioni. Non è colpa delle mogli (in molti casi brave persone anche loro), è colpa dello Stato. E' diverso.


hai aggiustato il tiro pure tu:smile:
Normalmente l'affido alla madre viene dato proprio perchè non lavora o lavora part-time, ha più tempo da dedicare ai figli.
Non è colpa dello Stato, ma di una cultura che fino a pochissimi anni fa dava i permessi per le cure parentali solo alla madre(e io me lo ricordo bene).
E che faceva dire alle altre (poche) donne mie colleghe che io ero una pazza furiosa a lavorare 8 ore(quando andava bene) con due bambini piccoli, senza l'aiuto di nessuno e senza avere una effettiva necessità economica, ma a me avevano inculcato che l'indipendenza economica fosse assolutamente indispensabile indipendentemente da altre circostanze, perchè appunto le circostanze nella vita cambiano e i figli continuano a mangiare, quindi mi sono spaccata la schiena e ho tenuto duro.
E non me lo dicevano perchè tanto in caso di separazione... ma perchè la nostra cultura ancora impone come modello la donna realizzata principalmente in quanto madre e moglie, nell'ordine.
Lo so che è durissima per gli uomini... ma ti assicuro che lo è anche per le donne. 
Parlavo settimana scorsa con un avvocato proprio di questo: spesso accade che il padre non versi per mesi l'assegno di mantenimento dei figli, non parliamo degli alimenti.
E si parla di non più di un terzo dello stipendio per il mantenimento dei figli: con i due terzi, spesa per casa nuova e il mutuo da pagare... non resta molto ma... non è la crudeltà delle donne che non amano più, il problema.


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai aggiustato il tiro pure tu:smile:
> Normalmente l'affido alla madre viene dato proprio perchè non lavora o lavora part-time, ha più tempo da dedicare ai figli.
> Non è colpa dello Stato, ma di una cultura che fino a pochissimi anni fa dava i permessi per le cure parentali solo alla madre(e io me lo ricordo bene).
> E che faceva dire alle altre (poche) donne mie colleghe che io ero una pazza furiosa a lavorare 8 ore(quando andava bene) con due bambini piccoli, senza l'aiuto di nessuno e senza avere una effettiva necessità economica, ma a me avevano inculcato che l'indipendenza economica fosse assolutamente indispensabile indipendentemente da altre circostanze, perchè appunto le circostanze nella vita cambiano e i figli continuano a mangiare, quindi mi sono spaccata la schiena e ho tenuto duro.
> ...




Allora:i figli sopra 6 anni,con relativa casa e mantenimento, in caso di separazione con addebito,siano assegnati al coniuge che ha ragione. Senza distinzione di sesso. Ed in ogni caso all'ingresso dei figli alle elementari si ridiscuta tutto. E si abolisca del tutto il mantenimento, che oggi come oggi,con le possibilità che tutti hanno di andare avanti e con i matrimoni che non iniziano prima dei 30-35 anni, è obsoleto. Questo basterebbe a rendere le cose più eque.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volpe che dorme
> ebreo che giura
> donna che piange
> malizia sopraffina.


conte che scrive
cazzata che vive


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte che scrive
> cazzata che vive


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Allora:i figli sopra 6 anni,con relativa casa e mantenimento, in caso di separazione con addebito,siano assegnati *al coniuge che ha ragione*. Senza distinzione di sesso. Ed in ogni caso all'ingresso dei figli alle elementari si ridiscuta tutto. E si abolisca del tutto il mantenimento, che oggi come oggi,con le possibilità che tutti hanno di andare avanti e con i matrimoni che non iniziano prima dei 30-35 anni, è obsoleto. Questo basterebbe a rendere le cose più eque.


al coniuge che ha ragione... su che? Mica l'avere ragione, posto che questa sia tutta da una parte, costituisce titolo di genitore più adeguato. A meno che ci siano problemi che riguardano la genitorialità, ovviamente. E se ne hai uno sopra i 6 e uno sotto che fai? Dividi pure i fratelli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte che scrive
> cazzata che vive


Bonjour Madame


----------



## Fantastica (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte che scrive
> cazzata che vive


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Allora:i figli sopra 6 anni,con relativa casa e mantenimento, *in caso di separazione con addebito,siano assegnati al coniuge che ha ragione*. Senza distinzione di sesso. Ed in ogni caso all'ingresso dei figli alle elementari si ridiscuta tutto. E si abolisca del tutto il mantenimento, che oggi come oggi,con le possibilità che tutti hanno di andare avanti e con i matrimoni che non iniziano prima dei 30-35 anni, è obsoleto. Questo basterebbe a rendere le cose più eque.



NON si possono usare i figli come premi. O punizioni.
CERTO che sarebbe una punizione enorme per il cattivo sposo/a. Ma sarebbe una punizione PEGGIORE per i figli.

Usualmente, sì, uno dei coniugi richiede nuovi accordi al cambiare delle condizioni, a prescindere dall'età dei figli. E' normale e si fa già.

Attualmente, l'assegno di mantenimento AL CONIUGE viene previsto nel 20% dei casi, nel 10% dei divorzi, e la percentuale continua a calare man mano che la donna diventa sempre più economicamente indipendente.
Lo stesso assegno di mantenimento, concesso in ambito di separazione a una moglie giovane e senza lavoro, viene inteso essere corrisposto fino a che questa non trovi lavoro. E, non so se è la norma, sento di casi in cui viene dato un limite di tempo.

Cmq, che oggi come oggi tutti riescano a trovare lavoro... ehm...

Ammetto che sarei in favore dell'abolizione totale del mantenimento se il marito dimostrasse che lui incoraggiava la moglie, davvero, a lavorare, ma era lei che, mentre prima lavorava, poi assolutamente preferiva fare la mantenuta. E anche in questo caso, dovrebbe pure dimostrare che non faceva nulla neppure in casa.
Perchè cmq dedicarsi appieno alla casa e ai figli, sebbene sia una scelta che assolutamente non fa per me, vedo che ci sono tutt'ora donne che lo coltivano come sogno della propria realizzazione personale.

(Oddio, a me fa paura... brrr.... lo troverei lievemente malsano per la salute mentale di una persona, ma è un limite mio...)


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1*NON si possono usare i figli come premi. O punizioni.
> CERTO che sarebbe una punizione enorme per il cattivo sposo/a. Ma sarebbe una punizione PEGGIORE per i figli.*
> 
> Usualmente, sì, uno dei coniugi richiede nuovi accordi al cambiare delle condizioni, a prescindere dall'età dei figli. E' normale e si fa già.
> ...




1- Non è una punizione anche vivere con l'amante della madre? Se i figli vanno alle elementari ed iniziano ad essere indipendenti, cosa c'è di sbagliato nell'affidarli al padre, che magari è anche single? Eppure non accade, mai o quasi mai.

2- Assegno di mantenimento: se (e solo se),ci si sposa a 30 anni e passa, la moglie avrebbe dovuto già da tanto avere un lavoro......

3- e se TU non trovi lavoro, dove sta scritto che ti devo campare IO, sine die?


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> al coniuge che ha ragione... su che? Mica l'avere ragione, posto che questa sia tutta da una parte, costituisce titolo di genitore più adeguato. A meno che ci siano problemi che riguardano la genitorialità, ovviamente. E se ne hai uno sopra i 6 e uno sotto che fai? Dividi pure i fratelli?




si terrebbe conto dell'età del figlio più piccolo.
posto che entrambi i genitori siano adeguati, nel momento che viene addebitata una maggior colpa ad uno dei coniugi, se i figli hanno raggiunto il sesto anno di vita, sono iscritti alla scuola primaria e risultano ad insindacabile giudizio di questa corte in grado di provvedere sufficientemente a se stessi, allora saranno assegnati al genitore avente minor colpa....


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 1- Non è una punizione anche vivere con l'amante della madre? Se i figli vanno alle elementari ed iniziano ad essere indipendenti, cosa c'è di sbagliato nell'affidarli al padre, che magari è anche single? Eppure non accade, mai o quasi mai.
> 
> 2- Assegno di mantenimento: se (e solo se),ci si sposa a 30 anni e passa, la moglie avrebbe dovuto già da tanto avere un lavoro......
> 
> 3- e se TU non trovi lavoro, dove sta scritto che ti devo campare IO, sine die?



1- dipende. E i figli lo fanno ben capire, se gradiscono o meno il nuovo compagno del padre o della madre. E dipende pure... chi te l'ha detto che il genitore che ha tradito ha intenzione di portarselo in casa?
E poi, visto che tu pensi alla vaga eventualità che tua moglie -tua in generale, non tua tua- sia così stronza e perversa da non solo tradirti, ma portare in casa l'amante pur coi figli disperati e piangenti -e bada bene, stai pensando a una figura di donna che crudelia demon le fa un baffo- allora reputi giusto togliere la potestà a priori? Che poi, avessi tirato fuori che era il meglio per i figli piuttosto che avere ancora contatti con quella purulenta creatura traditrice, che è comunque una cavolata ma qualcuno l'ha pure detto credendoci, no, qua sembra proprio che sia lo schiaffo in faccia al traditore... 

2- ok, ma se io lavoravo e poi tu mi hai spinta a stare a casa, o ad accettare il part time per seguire casa e figli, il mantenimento me lo dai.
E se non lavoravo, non ti sei fatto due domande su che tipo di persona sono?

Io ho fatto una cazzata immane a sposare mio marito, e il mio errore me lo sto pagando tutto, a non essermi fatta due domandine prima.

3- ma tu, cazzarola, se i tuoi figli stanno un pò con l'uno e un pò con l'altro, e a un certo punto tua moglie perde il lavoro, ci stai davvero lì impassibile a vedere i tuoi figli che vedono la madre in povertà e non sa mettergli la cena in tavola quando sono con lei? Davvero?

Ma io me ne frego di mio marito, davvero, ma prima e sopra tutto è il padre di Fra, e il padre di Fra deve avere una casa decente, e tutto quello che gli serve perchè Fra si senta serena e tranquilla...

Poi ovvio, se non è una cosa momentanea ma c'è la volontà di succhiare via l'anima... ma di nuovo, 'sti mostri, ve e ce li hanno imposti?

Io la sanguisuga me la sono scelta e sono tutti cazzi miei.

PS per il "sine die", ricordo che non so se si tratta di normativa diffusa, ma di mantenimenti "a termine" ne ho sentiti, e devo anche dire che spesso ho sentito di cifre davvero piccoline, un aiutino, tò.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> si terrebbe conto dell'età del figlio più piccolo.
> posto che entrambi i genitori siano adeguati, nel momento che viene addebitata una maggior colpa ad uno dei coniugi, se i figli hanno raggiunto il sesto anno di vita, sono iscritti alla scuola primaria e risultano ad insindacabile giudizio di questa corte in grado di provvedere sufficientemente a se stessi, allora saranno assegnati al genitore avente minor colpa....



Appunto. Un premio al coniuge "buono", una punizione al "cattivo".

Ohi, se i figli protestano che faresti, li ascolteresti o nada?


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appunto. Un premio al coniuge "buono", una punizione al "cattivo".
> 
> Ohi, se i figli protestano che faresti, li ascolteresti o nada?



 oh,ma tu ce l'hai con me????

Cmq si,punizione ai cattivi, premio ai buoni: compreso mantenimento e casa coniugale. se una persona non va bene più  si lascia PRIMA di tradirla.....
Adesso i figli non sono ascoltati....possono anche piangere in cinese che adorano il padre, anzi meglio che stiano zitti, altrimenti in qualche caso arriva anche l'accusa di plagio.


----------



## realista1 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- dipende. E i figli lo fanno ben capire, se gradiscono o meno il nuovo compagno del padre o della madre. E dipende pure... chi te l'ha detto che il genitore che ha tradito ha intenzione di portarselo in casa?
> E poi, visto che tu pensi alla vaga eventualità che tua moglie -tua in generale, non tua tua- sia così stronza e perversa da non solo tradirti, ma portare in casa l'amante pur coi figli disperati e piangenti -e bada bene, stai pensando a una figura di donna che crudelia demon le fa un baffo- allora reputi giusto togliere la potestà a priori? Che poi, avessi tirato fuori che era il meglio per i figli piuttosto che avere ancora contatti con quella purulenta creatura traditrice, che è comunque una cavolata ma qualcuno l'ha pure detto credendoci, no, qua sembra proprio che sia lo schiaffo in faccia al traditore...
> 
> 2- ok, ma se io lavoravo e poi tu mi hai spinta a stare a casa, o ad accettare il part time per seguire casa e figli, il mantenimento me lo dai.
> ...


'
1-Finiscono tutti nel posto più comodo ed a costo zero.
2-Ecco, il rovescio della medaglia: se davvero lavoravi ed hai smesso per seguire figli e marito il mantenimento dovrebbe essere adeguato.....praticamente uno stipendio.
3- dipende: cmq se io ho sviluppato un odio tremendo, ma motivato, nessuno dovrebbe impormi di dare un aiutino (tò?, tò una botta in fronte!:mexican,ad una persona che odio. Solo la carità cristiana potrebbe impormelo, ma è facoltativa.......


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte che scrive
> cazzata che vive


Era il proverbio del giorno sul giornale di vicenza di ieri...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei il mio mito
> 
> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> ...


Anche il mio!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- dipende. E i figli lo fanno ben capire, se gradiscono o meno il nuovo compagno del padre o della madre. E dipende pure... chi te l'ha detto che il genitore che ha tradito ha intenzione di portarselo in casa?
> E poi, visto che tu pensi alla vaga eventualità che tua moglie -tua in generale, non tua tua- sia così stronza e perversa da non solo tradirti, ma portare in casa l'amante pur coi figli disperati e piangenti -e bada bene,* stai pensando a una figura di donna che crudelia demon le fa un baffo*- allora reputi giusto togliere la potestà a priori? Che poi, avessi tirato fuori che era il meglio per i figli piuttosto che avere ancora contatti con quella purulenta creatura traditrice, che è comunque una cavolata ma qualcuno l'ha pure detto credendoci, no, qua sembra proprio che sia lo schiaffo in faccia al traditore...
> 
> 2- ok, ma se io lavoravo e poi tu mi hai spinta a stare a casa, o ad accettare il part time per seguire casa e figli, il mantenimento me lo dai.
> ...


Sei un mito anche tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> oh,ma tu ce l'hai con me????
> 
> Cmq si,punizione ai cattivi, premio ai buoni: compreso mantenimento e casa coniugale. se una persona non va bene più  si lascia PRIMA di tradirla.....
> Adesso i figli non sono ascoltati....possono anche piangere in cinese che adorano il padre, anzi meglio che stiano zitti, altrimenti in qualche caso arriva anche l'accusa di plagio.



Non ce l'ho con te.

Ce l'ho contro un sentire che mette i figli come posta in gioco invece che come le persone più importanti e innocenti in una separazione.

Sul fatto di ascoltare i figli, ti do ragione... fino a un certo punto.
Adesso le direttive sono di ascoltarli nel momento in cui dimostrano di avere raziocinio... sui 12 anni più o meno... ma non so come e quanto queste direttive siano accolte.
In tenerissima età, mia figlia Fra ha sui 5 anni, farli decidere è pericoloso... non perchè non sanno cosa dire -dio mio, Fra mi dice eccome, e pure al padre, quello che vorrebbe...- ma perchè li mette in una posizione difficilissima.
Metti un bimbo/a di 5 anni che innocentemente dice che vuole stare di più col padre/madre, e poi magari si sente responsabile dell'infelicità dell'altro genitore che non riesce a gestire la cosa in modo maturo... questo è troppo pesante per loro.
Chiaramente, nella situazione "ideale" padre e madre ancorchè ai ferri corti dovrebbero mettersi un passo indietro al benessere dei figli, ascoltarli con discrezione e sacrificarsi di conseguenza. Ma... fare un figlio non ti rende automaticamente genitore, checchè se ne dica.

AH, nel mio caso mia figlia piange in turco anche davanti al padre perchè vorrebbe stare "almeno un pò di più con la mamma". Vedi un pò te.
E io mi faccio in 4 per dirle quanto il padre le vuole bene e come si divertirà dal padre etc etc.
E quindi so perfettamente quando siano difficili certe situazioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> '
> 1-Finiscono tutti nel posto più comodo ed a costo zero.
> 2-Ecco, il rovescio della medaglia: se davvero lavoravi ed hai smesso per seguire figli e marito il mantenimento dovrebbe essere adeguato.....praticamente uno stipendio.
> 3- dipende: cmq se io ho sviluppato un odio tremendo, ma motivato, nessuno dovrebbe impormi di dare un aiutino (tò?, tò una botta in fronte!:mexican,ad una persona che odio. Solo la carità cristiana potrebbe impormelo, ma è facoltativa.......




1- non ho capito

2- ok siamo d'accordo

3- credimi che l'odio motivato ce l'ho. MA mia figlia non ne deve andare di mezzo. Pago il mio errore ciucciandomi il mio odio per i fattacci miei. E quello che mi impone di dare un aiutino, casomai ce ne fosse bisogno, non è la carità cristiana, ma il pensiero del benessere di mia figlia, che volente o nolente passa anche attraverso il benessere di suo padre.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te.
> 
> Ce l'ho contro un sentire che mette i figli come posta in gioco invece che come le persone più importanti e innocenti in una separazione.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa
Cominci a sentire nelle tue carni
Cosa intendo dire quando dico
che parlino dei figli chi ne ha?

Visto che mondo?
Uno si definisce realista
e parla di cose teoriche.

Invece dovrebbero essere i separati che dicono.
Si vero che la legge dice questo, vero che dice quell'altro,
ma nella mia esperienza succede che....


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, quel "che palle" arriva a sottolineare che le generalizzazioni astiose e sprezzanti volte a rivalersi di casi personali sono abbastanza inutili in un luogo votato per definizione alla discussione e al confronto.
> Mi spiego meglio: per ogni uomo che è in fila alla caritas per essersi separato, ce n'è sicuramente almeno uno che gli alimenti non li versa, due che non li versano regolarmente e di conseguenza 3 madri che devono chiedere aiuto ai parenti per arrivare a fine mese non facendo mancare il necessario ai figli, perchè è vero che il giudice ingiunge ma per arrivare all'ingiunzione bisogna pagare l'avvocato, il tempo passa e i figli hanno la strana abitudine di mangiare tutti i giorni.
> Poi ci sono anche i casi di donne che scappano e mollano i figli, anche piccoli, al marito.
> Poi ci sono quelli che pagando o non pagando gli alimenti... dei figli se ne sbattono prima, durante e dopo.
> ...


che palle, Sbri! Scrivi qualcosa di stupido, o non condivisibile, o sbagliato, o volgare. Stai diventando noiosa, e di smeraldi per te non ne ho, adesso


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che palle, Sbri! Scrivi qualcosa di stupido, o non condivisibile, o sbagliato, o volgare. Stai diventando noiosa, e di smeraldi per te non ne ho, adesso


Ciao...
Sai che a Natale è venuto a trovarmi un paesano...che vive a New York?
Dice che si interessa per farmi suonare qui a Brooklin

http://ditmasparkcorner.com/blog/ne...lgen-pipe-organ-returns-to-our-lady-of-refuge

A New York fa il vetrinista...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nausicaa
> Cominci a sentire nelle tue carni
> Cosa intendo dire quando dico
> che parlino dei figli chi ne ha?
> ...



A quanto ho capito realista HA figli.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito realista HA figli.


Facevo esempio su come si parla a sproposito delle cose senza averle esperite.
Basandosi sempre sul buon senso comune.
Vero che per tanti mariti ci sono ingiustizie.
Ma non è detto che le cose vadano sempre così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Sai che a Natale è venuto a trovarmi un paesano...che vive a New York?
> Dice che si interessa per farmi suonare qui a Brooklin
> 
> ...


ciao Conte. A parte che posti roba sempre troppo lunga, ci vogliono interi quarti d'ora per leggerli...comunque, non so dove sia la Our Lady of Refuge church, Brooklyn è immenso (trovo solo che è nella Midwood section, che è un'area grossa come mezza Umbria, per dire). Comunque, vai, no? Che ti frega, fai un giro e torni...fra cattolici vi intendete. Io li sfuggo come la peste in qualsiasi paese, non ci tengo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao Conte. A parte che posti roba sempre troppo lunga, ci vogliono interi quarti d'ora per leggerli...comunque, non so dove sia la Our Lady of Refuge church, Brooklyn è immenso (trovo solo che è nella Midwood section, che è un area grossa come mezza Umbria, per dire). Comunque, vai, no? Che ti frega, fai un giro e torni...fra cattolici vi intendete. Io li sfuggo come la peste in qualsiasi paese, non ci tengo


Si lo so che li sfuggi...
In novembre ho rifiutato una proposta di concerto a Santo Domingo...
Mi veniva l'ansia troppo lontano...

E poi fuori di Vicenza il mondo è brutto e cattivo...
Ci sono i ladri, i politici, le putane...gli slavi...i napulè....i foresti...capisci?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so che li sfuggi...
> In novembre ho rifiutato una proposta di concerto a Santo Domingo...
> Mi veniva l'ansia troppo lontano...
> 
> ...


no, non capisco. Sorry. :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, non capisco. Sorry. :singleeye:


Perchè non sei vicentina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non sei vicentina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi piace molto il concetto di "non essere di, o da", moltissimo. Di fronte a etichette di appartenenza territoriale, che paiono più giuste per le cose, i vini e le verdure che per le persone, mi manca l'aria. Non tocco poi il tasto della fierezza, emozione che ritengo plausibile solo per i propri successi e non per le casualità, quali la nascita, frutto di scelte altrui. Ma questo è un discorso noioso, che non farò. Diciamo che sono fieramente disappartenente ad una singola e limitata porzione di territorio. Voglio per me il mondo. Ma che dico: voglio per me il cosmo :wide-grin:


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi piace molto il concetto di "non essere di, o da", moltissimo. Di fronte a etichette di appartenenza territoriale, che paiono più giuste per le cose, i vini e le verdure che per le persone, mi manca l'aria. Non tocco poi il tasto della fierezza, emozione che ritengo plausibile solo per i propri successi e non per le casualità, quali la nascita, frutto di scelte altrui. Ma questo è un discorso noioso, che non farò. Diciamo che sono fieramente disappartenente ad una singola e limitata porzione di territorio. Voglio per me il mondo. Ma che dico: voglio per me il cosmo :wide-grin:



Ciao AnnaBlume

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...:up:

Oltre a straquotarti ... 

Ti seguo ... voglio pure io il cosmo!



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AnnaBlume
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...:up:
> 
> ...


andiamo, allora, ché è tardi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi piace molto il concetto di "non essere di, o da", moltissimo. Di fronte a etichette di appartenenza territoriale, che paiono più giuste per le cose, i vini e le verdure che per le persone, mi manca l'aria. Non tocco poi il tasto della fierezza, emozione che ritengo plausibile solo per i propri successi e non per le casualità, quali la nascita, frutto di scelte altrui. Ma questo è un discorso noioso, che non farò. Diciamo che sono fieramente disappartenente ad una singola e limitata porzione di territorio. Voglio per me il mondo. Ma che dico: voglio per me il cosmo :wide-grin:


Come insegnavo a Nausicaa...
Un giorno scoprirai che in fondo al cosmo ci stanno
i tre teschi della bandiera del contepinceton...
Quindi vano è il tuo darti daffare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi piace molto il concetto di "non essere di, o da", moltissimo. Di fronte a etichette di appartenenza territoriale, che paiono più giuste per le cose, i vini e le verdure che per le persone, mi manca l'aria. Non tocco poi il tasto della fierezza, emozione che ritengo plausibile solo per i propri successi e non per le casualità, quali la nascita, frutto di scelte altrui. Ma questo è un discorso noioso, che non farò. Diciamo che sono fieramente disappartenente ad una singola e limitata porzione di territorio. Voglio per me il mondo. Ma che dico: voglio per me il cosmo :wide-grin:


Meco!! Si accontenta di poco la ragazza!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Meco!! Si accontenta di poco la ragazza!!


hai presente quell'adagio che vuole Einstein alla domanda: "razza di appartenenza?" rispondere "umana"? Ecco, porta il discorso al livello dei confini terracquei e ci siamo capiti . Per l'universo io e Sienne ci stiamo attrezzando


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hai presente quell'adagio che vuole Einstein alla domanda: "razza di appartenenza?" rispondere "umana"? Ecco, porta il discorso al livello dei confini terracquei e ci siamo capiti . Per l'universo io e Sienne ci stiamo attrezzando



Ciao AnnaBlum

si, piano piano tutto sarà organizzato per raggiungere i vari itinerari del immenso universo ...
cose mai viste, mai annusate, mai sentite ... sarà esplosivo ...  ...

:up: ... andrà tutto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hai presente quell'adagio che vuole Einstein alla domanda: "razza di appartenenza?" rispondere "umana"? Ecco, porta il discorso al livello dei confini terracquei e ci siamo capiti . *Per l'universo io e Sienne ci stiamo attrezzando*


Buon viaggio allora ... ed in bocca al lupo


----------



## realista1 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te.
> 
> Ce l'ho contro un sentire che mette i figli come posta in gioco invece che come le persone più importanti e innocenti in una separazione.
> 
> ...



Mio figlio ha 8 anni e mezzo. Magari vedrà le cose in modo differente da me e mia moglie, ma capisce tutto. Ha tre amici (su 7) con genitori separati a scuola. Uno piange tutti i giorni che vive con la madre e il nuovo compagno (persone degnissime,con cui abbiamo trascorso tempo piacevole), ma vuole stare con il padre, anche se è un traditore ed uno scapestrato......Altri due stanno bene con la madre, una single ed una con un nuovo compagno. La casistica è vastissima. La soluzione, per la legge italiana, sempre la stessa. Sai perché? Perché in Italia abbiamo un istituzione che in qualunque mondo di Star Trek sarebbe stata dichiarata illegale ed incriminata per genocidio. Da noi non paga neanche le tasse......


----------



## realista1 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- non ho capito
> 
> 2- ok siamo d'accordo
> 
> 3- credimi che l'odio motivato ce l'ho. MA mia figlia non ne deve andare di mezzo. Pago il mio errore ciucciandomi il mio odio per i fattacci miei. E quello che mi impone di dare un aiutino, casomai ce ne fosse bisogno, non è la carità cristiana, ma il pensiero del benessere di mia figlia, che volente o nolente passa anche attraverso il benessere di suo padre.




1-il posto più comodo ed a costo zero è la casa del cornuto. O che il cornuto sta finendo di pagare. Qualche volta anche la casa dei genitori del cornuto stesso......tutti fuori, come barboni

3-la cosa importante è che tu sia consapevole che è una tua scelta.....


Hai letto l'articolo di Anna Bernardini De Pace sul giornale di stamattina?......


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> 1-il posto più comodo ed a costo zero è la casa del cornuto. O che il cornuto sta finendo di pagare. Qualche volta anche la casa dei genitori del cornuto stesso......tutti fuori, come barboni
> 
> 3-la cosa importante è che tu sia consapevole che è una tua scelta.....
> 
> ...



1- dai per scontato che la casa sia del marito, o del tradito, maschio o femmina che sia. Non sono a conoscenza di statistiche che dicano che la casa in genere viene comprata da chi in seguito sarà tradito 

Continui a metterti nell'ottica di un maschio tradito che detiene il potere economico. Concordo sulla tua frase -riferita ai bambini- che la casistica è varia. Ma lo è anche qui. Capisco che in quanto maschio che teme di essere tradito, la cosa venga spontanea. Come a me viene spontaneo mettermi nei panni di una donna separata fregata dall'ex -chissà come mai. Ma facciamo uno sforzo no?

E pure se la casa è stata acquistata coi soldi del conto di uno, l'altro non ha fatto nulla? Cibo, vestiti, lavoro casalingo, auto, che ne so. Le conquiste di una famiglia sono di entrambi, anche se economicamente le cose possono non essere paritarie.

Oppure, quantifichiamo monetariamente OGNI sgarbo coniugale.
Tradimento? Una botta e via, 5000 euro, un tradimento di tre mesi, 30000, con la migliore amica, fanno 100000?
Ma dimenticarsi il compleanno 1000, coprirti di apprezzamenti feroci e umilianti, 30000, rifiutarsi di toccarti, che so.
Diamo un valore a ogni cosa, poi facciamo più e meno e tiriamo le somme.

A me sembra ridicolo.

3- è importante essere consapevoli sempre, sì, ma la mia scelta, in questo caso, è di essere genitore e di vedere nel mio ex, sempre e in ogni caso, il genitore di Fra.
Scusa, ma chi consapevolmente riduce sul lastrico, senza esserne costretto, l'altro genitore... NON si sta comportando da genitore. Questa è la mia opinione.

No, non ho letto.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure, quantifichiamo monetariamente OGNI sgarbo coniugale.
> Tradimento? Una botta e via, 5000 euro, un tradimento di tre mesi, 30000, con la migliore amica, fanno 100000?
> Ma dimenticarsi il compleanno 1000, coprirti di apprezzamenti feroci e umilianti, 30000, rifiutarsi di toccarti, che so.
> Diamo un valore a ogni cosa, poi facciamo più e meno e tiriamo le somme.


L'importante è che non mettano nel prezzario: scordarsi di alzare la tavoletta  Anche a 5 euro soltanto, andrei in bancarotta


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'importante è che non mettano nel prezzario: scordarsi di alzare la tavoletta  Anche a 5 euro soltanto, andrei in bancarotta


Ma questa storia dell tavoletta la dovete ignorare voi maschi. Tanto se non la riabbassi si incazzano (le altre donne) se non la alzi pure si incazzano.....
Vorrei dire che noi donne abbiamo 2 mani. Possiamo riaggiustarcela come ci pare dopo che un uomo va al bagno.....
Non siamo tutte comodine......


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma questa storia dell tavoletta la dovete ignorare voi maschi. Tanto se non la riabbassi si incazzano (le altre donne) se non la alzi pure si incazzano.....
> Vorrei dire che noi donne abbiamo 2 mani. Possiamo riaggiustarcela come ci pare dopo che un uomo va al bagno.....
> Non siamo tutte comodine......



O possono fare pipì seduti. Comodo, e non si incazza nessuno.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O possono fare pipì seduti. Comodo, e non si incazza nessuno.


Due Bagni. E non se ne parli più.





E ognuno si pulisce il suo


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Due Bagni. E non se ne parli più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con il neretto, mi va benissimo.
Basta che non ci si scacci a vicenda poi. E' così bello darsi fastidio in bagno... lo trovo tanto intimo e bello.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con il neretto, mi va benissimo.
> Basta che non ci si scacci a vicenda poi. *E' così bello darsi fastidio in bagno... lo trovo tanto intimo e bello*.


Anche a me piace molto
non amo molto l'idea dei bagni separati ma ammetto che non sono una che rompe sulla tavoletta ecc ecc


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me piace molto
> non amo molto l'idea dei bagni separati ma ammetto che non sono una che rompe sulla tavoletta ecc ecc


Aiutooo il mio 3d sta diventando una latrina!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Aiutooo il mio 3d sta diventando una latrina!!!



Macchè.. mettiamo una di quelle vasche jacuzzi, un mobiletto retrò, uno specchio grande... guarda come è diventato bello... e senza macchie sulla tavoletta!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Aiutooo il mio 3d sta diventando una latrina!!!


hai ragione, scusa


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai ragione, scusa


ma scherzo dai...


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O possono fare pipì seduti. Comodo, e non si incazza nessuno.



Ciao Nau,


ho la memoria che non va tanto, a momenti,

ma mi ricordo che anni fa, ho letto una ricerca,
che diceva, che gli uomini che fanno pipi seduti,
sono molto meno propensi alla prostata ... 
Perché è la posizione naturale. Nel senso, 
originariamente, si accovacciavano per fare pipi,
per stare all'erta ... e non in piedi ... 

solo così ... mi è tornato in mente ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma scherzo dai...


lo so


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> 
> ho la memoria che non va tanto, a momenti,
> ...


no dai ti prego, preferisco la prostata piuttosto che farla da seduto...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> 
> ho la memoria che non va tanto, a momenti,
> ...



Mai sentito sai?
Cmq, posso sempre spaventare i maschietti con poca mira in questo modo


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> no dai ti prego, preferisco la prostata piuttosto che farla da seduto...



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... scusa,


sei libero ... fa come ti viene meglio ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai sentito sai?
> Cmq, posso sempre spaventare i maschietti con poca mira in questo modo



Ciao Nau,

infatti ... 
avevo fatto solo una piccola ricerca, per causa del mio abuelo,
e ho trovato, tra altro, questo resoconto. 
Ma poi, al mio compagno l'ho fatta leggere ... 
seduto, da allora ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> infatti ...
> avevo fatto solo una piccola ricerca, per causa del mio abuelo,
> ...


ma no dai, farla in piedi è la cosa + maschia che si possa fare, oltre che sputare x vedere a chi arriva + lontano.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no dai, farla in piedi è la cosa + maschia che si possa fare, oltre che sputare x vedere a chi arriva + lontano.:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Le gare di puzzette e di rutti?


----------



## realista1 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O possono fare pipì seduti. Comodo, e non si incazza nessuno.



Comodo?!?!
Ma con chi stavi.......con Pipino il breve?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le gare di puzzette e di rutti?


no, a quelle possono partecipare anche le femminucce.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no dai, farla in piedi è la cosa + maschia che si possa fare, oltre che sputare x vedere a chi arriva + lontano.:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ciao 

ahhh, gli sputacchi ... 

avevo una tecnica, e funzionava! :rotfl:
dovrei riprovarci e forse pure allenarmi ... 
che tempi ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahhh, gli sputacchi ...
> 
> ...


ahaah e hai anche il bersaglio???


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ahaah e hai anche il bersaglio???



Ciao 

ok ... ora non so, se ho capito ... 
sputacchiare ... non è gettare saliva con la bocca?

se si ... 

no, non avevo versagli ... giochi come altri ... 
scemi, sicuramente ... ma che vuoi, ci vuole un po' di tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... ora non so, se ho capito ...
> *sputacchiare ... non è gettare saliva con la bocca*?
> ...


beh certo che mi riferivo a quello


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> beh certo che mi riferivo a quello



Ciao nicola

forse, lo dovrei scrivere nella firma. 
sono molto fumo e niente arrosto ... 
L'italiano lo scrivo, ma non lo parlo, 
non è veramente la mia lingua ... qui, ho imparato molto. 
Termini che si ripetono e ripetono è un conto,
ma altre parole, sto sempre nel dubbio ... 
Tutto qua ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola
> 
> forse, lo dovrei scrivere nella firma.
> sono molto fumo e niente arrosto ...
> ...


tranquilla che tu comprendi molto bene...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma no dai, farla in piedi è la cosa + maschia che si possa fare, oltre che sputare x vedere a chi arriva + lontano.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sai che non ho mai capito perché gli uomini non si siedano? Almeno un momento di relax!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ho mai capito perché gli uomini non si siedano? Almeno un momento di relax!


Io mi siedo (a casa ovviamente, non dappertutto).


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ho mai capito perché gli uomini non si siedano? Almeno un momento di relax!


La mattina appena svegliato mi siedo sempre, per restare nel dormiveglia qualche altro minuto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Oh! :up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ho mai capito perché gli uomini non si siedano? Almeno un momento di relax!


Io mi siedo, come no.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ma allora vi sedete tutti


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi siedo, come no.



Hahahahahah ...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dal titolo del 3D come si è giunti a parlare di ciò ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal titolo del 3D come si è giunti a parlare di ciò ?


Non mi pongo più certe domande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal titolo del 3D come si è giunti a parlare di ciò ?


E già vorrei capirlo!!!  Ahahaha


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Da poco ho saputo che...il mio 3d è una latrina!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> si terrebbe conto dell'età del figlio più piccolo.
> posto che entrambi i genitori siano adeguati, nel momento che viene addebitata una maggior colpa ad uno dei coniugi, se i figli hanno raggiunto il sesto anno di vita, sono iscritti alla scuola primaria e risultano ad insindacabile giudizio di questa corte* in grado di provvedere sufficientemente a se stessi*, allora saranno assegnati al genitore avente minor colpa....


... allora si chiamano adulti e decidono loro. E daglie con la colpa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- dipende. E i figli lo fanno ben capire, se gradiscono o meno il nuovo compagno del padre o della madre. E dipende pure... chi te l'ha detto che il genitore che ha tradito ha intenzione di portarselo in casa?
> E poi, visto che tu pensi alla vaga eventualità che tua moglie -tua in generale, non tua tua- sia così stronza e perversa da non solo tradirti, ma portare in casa l'amante pur coi figli disperati e piangenti -e bada bene, stai pensando a una figura di donna che crudelia demon le fa un baffo- allora reputi giusto togliere la potestà a priori? Che poi, avessi tirato fuori che era il meglio per i figli piuttosto che avere ancora contatti con quella purulenta creatura traditrice, che è comunque una cavolata ma qualcuno l'ha pure detto credendoci, no, qua sembra proprio che sia lo schiaffo in faccia al traditore...
> 
> 2- ok, ma se io lavoravo e poi tu mi hai spinta a stare a casa, o ad accettare il part time per seguire casa e figli, il mantenimento me lo dai.
> ...


alè ohoh, alè ohoh.:smile:


----------



## realista1 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... allora si chiamano adulti e decidono loro. E daglie con la colpa.


non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, non c'è peggior.....


----------



## nicola (13 Gennaio 2014)

...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più. 
 Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare. Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi. 
Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono. 
Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.


----------



## realista1 (13 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più.
> Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
> Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare. Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi.
> Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono.
> Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.




Mi piace questo tentativo che stai facendo. Una scelta logica, ragionata. Probabilmente finirei anch'io così, al tuo posto.


----------



## zanna (13 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più.
> Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
> Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare. Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi.
> Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono.
> Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più.
> Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
> Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino *non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare. Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi. *
> Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono.
> Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.


Premesso che in parte è sano e utile, questo si chiama rimozione.
Tu credi che si possa archiviare tutto come se non fosse successo?


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premesso che in parte è sano e utile, questo si chiama rimozione.
> Tu credi che si possa archiviare tutto come se non fosse successo?



Impossibile, rispondo io tanto nessuno mi convincerà mai del contrario.

Però esiste l'antidoto.


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più.
> Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
> Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. *Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare. Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi. *
> Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono.
> Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Premesso che in parte è sano e utile, questo si chiama rimozione.
> Tu credi che si possa archiviare tutto come se non fosse successo?





disincantata ha detto:


> Impossibile, rispondo io tanto nessuno mi convincerà mai del contrario.
> 
> Però esiste l'antidoto.


Buongiorno. 
@*Brunetta* : Riguardo il neretto che mi hai evidenziato, la risposta ce l'hai il rigo sotto. Non ho rimosso, ma se ricordi cosa dicevo nei miei primi interventi di questo 3d in cui cercavo di sapere anche ciò che faceva un male cane, ora per il mio bene personale cerco solo di evitare la rogna che montava dentro pensando a loro insieme per cercare di superare (non perdonare), l'accaduto.

@ *disincantata* : infatti è impossibile, "*non so se ci riuscirò presto o tardi*", questo ho scritto. Ci spero, sei vaga riguardo l'antidoto che hai, dimmi pure.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...torno a scrivere sul mio 3d dopo qualche giorno di assenza volontario. Assenza volontaria per riordinare un attimo le idee e capirmi di più.
> Ricordate i miei primi commenti?? Rabbia mista a stupore e dolore. Il volerne sapere fino in fondo a costo di farmi male, ha lasciato spazio al capirne i motivi e le mie mancanze. Non che si possa giustificare una eventuale mancanza con un tradimento come l'ho subito io, ma solo x cercare una spiegazione che non sia solo per colpa sua.
> Lei è cambiata molto in questo ultimo periodo. Mi è molto vicina, gli atteggiamenti da fredda e distaccata di cui vi parlavo tempo fa, sono mutati in meglio. E' ciò che necessitavo x riuscire a sapere dei suoi sentimenti verso me. Lui fa sempre meno capolino nelle mie colazioni mattutine o nelle parti delle mie giornate in cui mi ritrovo solo. Sempre meno capolino non significa che lui non frequenta più la mia testa, *ma che IO non voglio farcelo stare.* Sapete, è come quando ti svegli la mattina ed hai sognato o avuto un incubo, sai che lo hai fatto ma non te ne ricordi.
> Non ho superato, non so se  ci riuscirò presto o tardi , il perdono verso una persona è cosa troppo grande ed io grande ora non sono.
> *Voglio continuare a sperare, questo si che posso farlo, che torni la coppia che sapevo fossimo.*




Caro Nicola,
sul primo evidenziato:
mi complimento con te sulla tua forza di volontà (quella che ha sempre sostenuto Ultimo) e che non tutti (anzi molto pochi) riescono a mettere in pratica.
Sei già un bel passo avanti!
E non parlerei di rimozione, quanto di protezione di se stessi. 

Su secondo evidenziato:
io spererei di recuperare il rapporto, senza pensare di tornare a quelli che eravate perché questo è IMPOSSIBILE.
Questi eventi trasformano la coppia, ma potrebbe anche esserci un risvolto positivo.
La coppia non è statica, ma si evolve soprattutto dopo fatti di questa portata. 
Fai tuo il motto:
non tutto il male viene per nuocere! :smile:


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Nicola,
> sul primo evidenziato:
> mi complimento con te sulla tua forza di volontà (quella che ha sempre sostenuto Ultimo) e che non tutti (anzi molto pochi) riescono a mettere in pratica.
> Sei già un bel passo avanti!
> ...


Ciao Diletta, è vero non mi sn spiegato bene sulla mia ultima frase. Ovvio che siamo cambiati, anche lei lo è, intendevo con un nuovo inizio come coppia se sarà possibile. Dici che a volte è bene soffrire per migliorarsi come dice il tuo motto??


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, è vero non mi sn spiegato bene sulla mia ultima frase. Ovvio che siamo cambiati, anche lei lo è, intendevo con un nuovo inizio come coppia se sarà possibile. Dici che a volte è bene soffrire per migliorarsi come dice il tuo motto??




Sì, delle volte è necessario.
Io non tornerei mai più indietro.
Il nostro rapporto è ora così "malinconicamente" forte, e mi sento forte anch'io, bellissima sensazione!
Accetto quindi anche l'avverbio che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> @*Brunetta* : Riguardo il neretto che mi hai evidenziato, la risposta ce l'hai il rigo sotto. Non ho rimosso, ma se ricordi cosa dicevo nei miei primi interventi di questo 3d in cui cercavo di sapere anche ciò che faceva un male cane, ora per il mio bene personale cerco solo di evitare la rogna che montava dentro pensando a loro insieme per cercare di superare (non perdonare), l'accaduto.
> 
> @ *disincantata* : infatti è impossibile, "*non so se ci riuscirò presto o tardi*", questo ho scritto. Ci spero, sei vaga riguardo l'antidoto che hai, dimmi pure.


Ora capisco.
Intendi che sei riuscito a non avere più le dolorose visioni pornografiche.
Buona cosa, anche perché gli aspetti importanti sono altri.


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco.
> Intendi che sei riuscito a non avere più le dolorose visioni pornografiche.
> Buona cosa, anche perché gli aspetti importanti sono altri.


non solo per le visioni pornografiche, ma proprio del loro essere coppia di allora.


----------



## Spider (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premesso che in parte è sano e utile, *questo si chiama rimozione.*
> Tu credi che si possa archiviare tutto come se non fosse successo?


Brunetta, questo post è molto simile nell'intento a quello di qualche tempo fa..
ricordi?
li, era lei che lo aveva anticipato... la menzoniera!!!
tutto calcolo.

non è che se tu hai mollato, 
tutti devono mollare o se restano devono per forza restare con il dubbio 
avvinghiato addosso per l'eternità.
tu hai mollato scelta tua... buona per te ma forse non per altri.
questo continuo instillare un dubbio, un incertezza,  non riesco a capirlo.
sembra che vuoi che lui stia male o che resti in dubbio.
ti fa felice?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Brunetta, questo post è molto simile nell'intento a quello di qualche tempo fa..
> ricordi?
> li, era lei che lo aveva anticipato... la menzoniera!!!
> tutto calcolo.
> ...


Lei vuole che tutti facciano come lei...
Se fai come simone....tatatata....non puoi certo sbagliar....

Adesso che hai capito che non è difficile....
butta nel cesso la moglie...ttatata
e poi lasciala andara....tatatata
se fai come bruntetta....tatata
non puoi certo sbagliar....tatata...

[video=youtube;51kF60_30u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51kF60_30u0[/video]

Più che altro
Più convinciamo delle persone a compiere 
le nostre stesse scelte
più rafforziamo dentro di noi 
l'idea di aver compiuto la scelta giusta

Un atteggiamento tipico degli insicuri no?

Invece è:::
Nicola la lascia? Ok cassi suoi
Nicola se le tiene? Ok cassi suoi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Brunetta, questo post è molto simile nell'intento a quello di qualche tempo fa..
> ricordi?
> li, era lei che lo aveva anticipato... la menzoniera!!!
> tutto calcolo.
> ...


Queste sono tue interpretazioni.
Io parlo di capire e accettare il passato e non fingere che non ci sia stato perché non funziona; prima o poi torna fuori in forme sempre dolorose.
Lui ha già risposto che si riferiva a sue fantasie e visioni di cui si può tranquillamento fare a meno.


----------



## Spider (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono tue interpretazioni.
> Io parlo di capire e accettare il passato e non fingere che non ci sia stato perché non funziona; prima o poi torna fuori in forme sempre dolorose.
> Lui ha già risposto che si riferiva a sue fantasie e visioni di cui si può tranquillamento fare a meno.


Si e tu gli ricordi sempre che invece le ricorderà.
no,
 tu hai parlato di rimozione, che certo non è accettazione.
che il tradimento non si dimentica, lo abbiamo detto pure in ostrogoto, 
ed è inutile ricordarlo sempre a chi sta facendo un percorso diverso.
Semmai bisogna parlare di elaborazione.. un tradimento come fatto grave in se, deve essere elaborato,
e non ho letto da nessuna parte che Nicola neghi con la finzione , quello che è stato.

Inutile e controproducente ricordare sempre che tornerà il dolore... 
anche perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte, che il dolore tornerà.
c'è invece una inconscia e sottilissima voglia di macchiare un percorso e renderlo inefficace,
e bollarlo già come una strada a perdere.
MA si perde sempre qualcosa anche se si va via.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

@ Conte: A dire il vero, cioè, di quello che leggo ... 
è proprio il tuo mantra, di ripetere all'infinito,
di fare come hai fatto tu ...  ... 


@ Spider: Lo facciamo un po' tutti. Riportiamo proprio gli scogli,
come anche gli ancori che ci hanno dato la spinta o l'aiuto, per scegliere. 

Nicola, sa molto bene quali consigli a momenti corrispondono per lui. 
E ricordare o porre una sensazione, non fa niente ... se non corrisponde al suo sentire. 

Poi, te lo assicuro ... che in forme diverse ... ma ritorna sempre a darti un saluto, il tradimento. 
Vedi, molti che raccontano che lo hanno dietro alle spalle ... stanno ancora qui, giorno dopo giorno,
a raccontare ... a portare avente i propri ragionamenti ... del perché e perché no. 

Personalmente? Fatti miei ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Si e tu gli ricordi sempre che invece le ricorderà.
> no,
> tu hai parlato di rimozione, che certo non è accettazione.
> che il tradimento non si dimentica, lo abbiamo detto pure in ostrogoto,
> ...


Certo che si perde in ogni caso! Si perde quando si è stati traditi!
E' una ferita inferta alla schiena e va curata bene non si può piazzarci sopra un cerotto senza guardare che sia pulita, che non ci siano infezioni e se non ci siano altre ferite che magari non si sono viste.
Si può andare avanti bene solo nella chiarezza.
Si può andare avanti anche con ferite infette che guariscono da sole e lasciano bruttissime cicatrici che fanno sempre male e che impediscono poi di voltare le spalle a chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> @ Conte: A dire il vero, cioè, di quello che leggo ...
> è proprio il tuo mantra, di ripetere all'infinito,
> ...


Mi leggi molto male...
Io al massimo dico
al tuo posto farei così...

Ma ci tengo da morire che:

IO SONO IO.

Tutto il resto del mondo NON è: IO.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che si perde in ogni caso! Si perde quando si è stati traditi!
> E' una ferita inferta alla schiena e va curata bene non si può piazzarci sopra un cerotto senza guardare che sia pulita, che non ci siano infezioni e se non ci siano altre ferite che magari non si sono viste.
> Si può andare avanti bene solo nella chiarezza.
> Si può andare avanti anche con ferite infette che guariscono da sole e lasciano bruttissime cicatrici che fanno sempre male e che impediscono poi di voltare le spalle a chiunque.


Ecco bon
per certe persone 
non è una pugnalata alla schiena

Anzi è solo un spuncioto su un fianco...
Una sberleta in faccia....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

Io proprio non capisco 
perchè quando uno viene qua 

e dice 
sono tradito

si fa la psicoanalisi del traditore....

Casso è il tradito a scrivere, mica il traditore eh?

E per me non aiuta NESSUNO in alcun modo
Dirgli sei tradito perchè hai sposato una brutta persona.

Questo per me è il più sottile subdolo inganno nei confronti di un tradito che posta qui.

Ma tant'è....


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io proprio non capisco
> perchè quando uno viene qua
> 
> e dice
> ...


Quoto. Si tende a discutere sul traditore anziché interessar si di come reagisce e accoglie il tradimento il tradito.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi leggi molto male...
> Io al massimo dico
> al tuo posto farei così...
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

perfetto ... ti leggerò differentemente, 
tenendo conto di queste parole. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io proprio non capisco
> perchè quando uno viene qua
> 
> e dice
> ...



Ciao Conte

è vero. ma in generale si cerca a 
rispondere a ciò che viene esposto. 
alcuni arrivano, che non capiscono più
cosa sia sopra e sotto ... e riportano
cosa hanno avuto davanti agli occhi ...
parole, gesti, silenzi, promesse ecc. 

ma non tutti lo fanno. 
ad esempio, del mio compagno
ho raccontato molto poco. 
mi sono sempre soffermata a capire,
come io posso affrontare determinate 
sensazioni ... o riflessioni in generale.
come me, tanti ... 

dipende da cosa si cerca ...
e con l'andare della discussione,
entrambe le ottiche vengono discusse,
mi sembra ... 


sienne


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno, ogni tanto mi riaffaccio nel mio 3d per il bisogno di non essere solo con i pensieri che si ripresentano puntuali anche quando credi ti stia lasciando la merda alle spalle. 
E' una mia sensazione, sia ben chiaro, ma che mi mette nuovi dubbi in testa.
La guardo ,mi sorride, mi bacia, mi coccola e mi parla. Mi piace tutto questo dopo quello che sto passando e che stiamo passando, ma c'e' un ma.
Lei tutto questo lo faceva anche quando stava insieme a lui. La ricordo esattamente come ve l'ho descritta poco piu' sopra coi suoi atteggiamenti, e se...
Come fare ad aver fiducia ancora,come non pensare che cio'che le e' accaduto non sia solo passato ? La fiducia e' cio' che frega nei tradimenti. La fiducia ti vacilla ogni volta che riceve una telefonata o un SMS anche quando sai che non ci sarebbe bisogno di dubitare e quando la lasci sola x andare in ufficio. 
Paranoie? Forse si, ma ve l'ho detto, la guardo e vedo la persona che qualche anno fa mi ha tradita in quel modo viscido proprio con lui....scusate,  avevo bisogno di buttare giù due righe per sapere da chi ci sta dentro come me se mi sto facendo seghe mentali o se e' il percorso naturale dopo la merda.


----------



## sienne (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ogni tanto mi riaffaccio nel mio 3d per il bisogno di non essere solo con i pensieri che si ripresentano puntuali anche quando credi ti stia lasciando la merda alle spalle.
> E' una mia sensazione, sia ben chiaro, ma che mi mette nuovi dubbi in testa.
> La guardo ,mi sorride, mi bacia, mi coccola e mi parla. Mi piace tutto questo dopo quello che sto passando e che stiamo passando, ma c'e' un ma.
> Lei tutto questo lo faceva anche quando stava insieme a lui. La ricordo esattamente come ve l'ho descritta poco piu' sopra coi suoi atteggiamenti, e se...
> ...



Ciao nicola,

è il percorso naturale ... 
La fiducia, è una componente importante. 
Unisce, da riposo, fa appoggiare la testa ... 
fa assaporare i momenti ... fa sentire che si è vicini. 
Il dubbio ... è una brutta bestia, è una carogna. 
Fa vivere su due scie ... fa vivere due film ... 
allontana ... scrive storie su storie dei vari perché e come ... 

Se lei ... è vera, ti rassicura, ti sente e ti risponde ... 
Piano piano questo dubbio si fa più piccolo ... 
Ma ... è una carogna ... ogni tanto ritorna e bussa alla porta. 

Un abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## animalibera (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ogni tanto mi riaffaccio nel mio 3d per il bisogno di non essere solo con i pensieri che si ripresentano puntuali anche quando credi ti stia lasciando la merda alle spalle.
> E' una mia sensazione, sia ben chiaro, ma che mi mette nuovi dubbi in testa.
> La guardo ,mi sorride, mi bacia, mi coccola e mi parla. Mi piace tutto questo dopo quello che sto passando e che stiamo passando, ma c'e' un ma.
> Lei tutto questo lo faceva anche quando stava insieme a lui. La ricordo esattamente come ve l'ho descritta poco piu' sopra coi suoi atteggiamenti, e se...
> ...



Buongiorno Nicola come ti avevo detto è un percorso naturale...molto logorante...devi valutare tu dove ti sta portando..però un consiglio mi sento di dartelo non sbudellarti cercando di immaginare quel periodo con tutti i particolari relativi..io l'ho fatto e mi scavavo sempre più la fossa cosi!


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> è il percorso naturale ...
> La fiducia, è una componente importante.
> ...


Quanto sei saggia  Donna Sienne.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ogni tanto mi riaffaccio nel mio 3d per il bisogno di non essere solo con i pensieri che si ripresentano puntuali anche quando credi ti stia lasciando la merda alle spalle.
> E' una mia sensazione, sia ben chiaro, ma che mi mette nuovi dubbi in testa.
> La guardo ,mi sorride, mi bacia, mi coccola e mi parla. Mi piace tutto questo dopo quello che sto passando e che stiamo passando, ma c'e' un ma.
> Lei tutto questo lo faceva anche quando stava insieme a lui. La ricordo esattamente come ve l'ho descritta poco piu' sopra coi suoi atteggiamenti, e se...
> ...




Sì, è il percorso naturale dopo la merda!
Un percorso schifosissimo, ma bisogna passare di lì.

Ognuno, poi, col tempo elabora la propria strategia per puro istinto di sopravvivenza che prevale (e meno male!).
La mia è stata ed è questa (te lo dico tanto per curiosità tua):
una volta impostato il nostro rapporto in modo diverso e stabilito cosa succederà in caso di infrazione delle regole che ci siamo dati mi sono tranquillizzata: tutto è stato pianificato.
Ho smesso di non fidarmi, anzi, non mi interessa proprio la cosa, non è affar mio perché non voglio che sia affar mio.
Tanto, nel caso mi rifaccia fessa, le possibilità si riducono a due:
1) non me ne accorgo e allora non ci posso fare niente...    
2) me ne accorgo e allora so già cosa accadrà. 
    Non ci sarà più nessun bisogno di rifletterci su. Nessuna ulteriore perdita di tempo.

Intanto, nel frattempo, e sperando che non accada, io vivo al meglio a prescindere da tutto questo.


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è il percorso naturale dopo la merda!
> Un percorso schifosissimo, ma bisogna passare di lì.
> 
> Ognuno, poi, col tempo elabora la propria strategia per puro istinto di sopravvivenza che prevale (e meno male!).
> ...


Ciao Diletta, la paura che si ha è che se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male quando abbiamo perdonato la prima volta. So, x me, che se dovesse rifarlo, non è lei che ci perderebbe, ma io perché se sn riuscito a rialzarmi (?) la prima volta, la seconda mi lascerebbe li giu in fondo senza risalita e senza psicologi che tengano.


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, la paura che si ha è che se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male quando abbiamo perdonato la prima volta. So, x me, che se dovesse rifarlo, non è lei che ci perderebbe, ma io perché se sn riuscito a rialzarmi (?) la prima volta, la seconda mi lascerebbe li giu in fondo senza risalita e senza psicologi che tengano.



Allora avrai preso qualche precauzione, per far si che non accada.....


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Allora avrai preso qualche precauzione, per far si che non accada.....


Perché tu hai qualche antidoto x far in modo che queste cose non accadano?


----------



## realista1 (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Perché tu hai qualche antidoto x far in modo che queste cose non accadano?




No. Credo che leggere su questo forum non sia una brutta cosa, però. Ti aiuta a metterti nei panni di chi pensa di fare certi passi.....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ogni tanto mi riaffaccio nel mio 3d per il bisogno di non essere solo con i pensieri che si ripresentano puntuali anche quando credi ti stia lasciando la merda alle spalle.
> E' una mia sensazione, sia ben chiaro, ma che mi mette nuovi dubbi in testa.
> La guardo ,mi sorride, mi bacia, mi coccola e mi parla. Mi piace tutto questo dopo quello che sto passando e che stiamo passando, ma c'e' un ma.
> Lei tutto questo lo faceva anche quando stava insieme a lui. La ricordo esattamente come ve l'ho descritta poco piu' sopra coi suoi atteggiamenti, e se...
> ...


Non so quando passerà questa sensazione. Una diffidenza di fondo resterà.


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, *la paura che si ha è che se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male quando abbiamo perdonato la prima volta*. So, x me, che se dovesse rifarlo, non è lei che ci perderebbe, ma io perché se sn riuscito a rialzarmi (?) la prima volta, la seconda mi lascerebbe li giu in fondo senza risalita e senza psicologi che tengano.



Carissimo, se ti può consolare è lo stesso identico pensiero che mi frulla nella testa e che mi tiene inchiodato al palo, oltre ovviamente essermelo già preso in quel posto, il palo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho proprio voglia di reinvestire nella coppia e poi trovarmi di nuovo cervo a primavera. Siccome sono uno dei tanti che *MAI AVREI CREDUTO* che mia moglie arrivasse a tanto, adesso che me l'ha fatta, ho cambiato la percezione del noi, adesso vengo solo IO. Certo, non è così semplice come te lo descritto, le mie crisi anche a distanza di quasi due anni dalla scoperta si fanno ancora vedere nel loro splendore, ma cerco di tenerle il più distanziate possibile tra loro. Nel frattempo......:singleeye:


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quando passerà questa sensazione. *Una diffidenza di fondo resterà.*




:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Ognuno di noi sa come è fatto.
Se ha ancora del rancore e non ha perdonato cose del passato sa che non gli passerà.
Se sa di aver superato altri tradimenti e a fidarsi di nuovo della stessa persona, sa che riuscirà ad archiviare tutto.


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sa come è fatto.
> Se ha ancora del rancore e non *ha perdonato cose del passato sa che non gli passerà.*
> Se sa di aver superato altri tradimenti e a fidarsi di nuovo della stessa persona, sa che riuscirà ad archiviare tutto.



E' proprio questo il problema, quando tieni e ami veramente tanto ad una persona, ma tanto tanto, da ritenerla veramente l'altra metà della mela, e ti ferisce nella maniera più bieca, non la riconosci più, ma proprio più più......e con tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo, il pensiero del tradimento non passerà mai.......anche il solo guardarla in faccia ti riporta a quei brutti momenti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il problema, quando tieni e ami veramente tanto ad una persona, ma tanto tanto, da ritenerla veramente l'altra metà della mela, e ti ferisce nella maniera più bieca, non la riconosci più, ma proprio più più......e con tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo, il pensiero del tradimento non passerà mai.......anche il solo guardarla in faccia ti riporta a quei brutti momenti.


Io mi conosco.
Tu ti conoscevi?


----------



## nicola (21 Gennaio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il problema, quando tieni e ami veramente tanto ad una persona, ma tanto tanto, da ritenerla veramente l'altra metà della mela, e ti ferisce nella maniera più bieca, non la riconosci più, ma proprio più più......e con tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo, il pensiero del tradimento non passerà mai.......anche il solo guardarla in faccia ti riporta a quei brutti momenti.


È proprio cosi.  La guardi e pensi ai loro momenti, si trucca e pensi che si è fatta bella anche x lui. A volte ti senti la sua metà, a volte proprio non riesci a starle vicino...


----------



## Spider (21 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> È proprio cosi.  La guardi e pensi ai loro momenti, si trucca e pensi che si è fatta bella anche x lui. A volte ti senti la sua metà, a volte proprio non riesci a starle vicino...


Nicola mio, stai prendendo una brutta piega...
questo lo sai vero?

E' colpa evidente di tutti gli infausti consigli e 
supposizioni e argomentazioni che girano qui dentro.

fatti una doccia.. e cerca di comprendere che non esiste
 l'idea del possesso materiale dii una persona se non nella tua mente.

lei sarebbe stata sua anche se lo avesse semplicemente desiderato,
senza mai farlo con lui.

oppure è puramente il fatto fisico che ti distrugge?


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, la paura che si ha è che se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male quando abbiamo perdonato la prima volta. So, x me, che se dovesse rifarlo, non è lei che ci perderebbe, ma io perché se sn riuscito a rialzarmi (?) la prima volta, la seconda mi lascerebbe li giu in fondo senza risalita e senza psicologi che tengano.




Ciao Nicola,
sì, se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male, che abbiamo fatto male a dar loro un'altra possibilità.
E allora?
Anche questo fa parte della vita e delle delusioni cocenti che questa ci porta.

Quanto alla tua seconda affermazione, io la penso, invece, in modo diverso (vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno) e ti invito a modificare il tuo percorso mentale (e non perché mi voglio vantare di essere maestra di vita, ma perché si vive meglio ed è questo che ci importa no?) come segue:

se dovesse succedere ancora sarei preparata a tutto e la cosa non potrebbe più farmi il male che mi ha fatto ora.
Ho pensato spesso al fatto che non avrebbe potuto succedermi di peggio.
Cosa c'è di peggio di scoprire che la persona che hai accanto da una vita è un perfetto sconosciuto?
Cosa c'è di peggio di scoprire di aver sempre vissuto una grande illusione, anzi, diciamo pure un imbroglio?


----------



## nicola (22 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola,
> sì, se accadesse ancora vuol dire che si è investito male, che abbiamo fatto male a dar loro un'altra possibilità.
> E allora?
> Anche questo fa parte della vita e delle delusioni cocenti che questa ci porta.
> ...


certo Diletta, cosa c'è di peggio. Nulla. Ma credevamo che non ci fosse nulla di peggio anche prima di scoprire un tradimento, magari quando in un litigio avevamo gli occhi da fuori x la discussione, o magari se x un mese non avevi rapporti con lei. Al peggio non c'è mai fine. Spero sia tutto alle spalle, ma sempre in campana da ora in poi. 
Mi piace quando dici che se dovesse ricapitare sapremmo gia cosa fare. Spero che il lungo imbroglio per te e per me sia gia finito. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> certo Diletta, cosa c'è di peggio. Nulla. Ma credevamo che non ci fosse nulla di peggio anche prima di scoprire un tradimento, magari quando in un litigio avevamo gli occhi da fuori x la discussione, o magari se x un mese non avevi rapporti con lei. Al peggio non c'è mai fine. Spero sia tutto alle spalle, ma sempre in campana da ora in poi.
> Mi piace quando dici che se dovesse ricapitare sapremmo gia cosa fare. Spero che il lungo imbroglio per te e per me sia gia finito. Un abbraccio.




Bisogna dar loro la possibilità di riscattarsi ai nostri occhi...
Tu gliela stai dando e anch'io.
E ti dico anche che, se dovessi pentirmi di averlo fatto, a mio marito converrebbe fuggire in capo al mondo!
Non vorrei essere nei suoi panni e anche lui si pentirebbe di essere nato!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Se una persona che ha visto perdonato un suo tradimento ne compie un altro dà un tale dolore e delusione al tradito che non è immaginabile perché verrebbe percepito come totale indifferenza per il dolore che è stato espresso.


----------



## tullio (23 Gennaio 2014)

Il dolore ci sarà sempre e si riaffaccerà ogni tanto, come una lama nel fianco, improvviso, brutale. Il dubbio potrebbe invece passare: le modalità con cui si è manifestato il tutto, il desiderio di lei di ricostruire, alla lunga potrebbe chiudere (anzi, sicuramente chiuderà) la questione. Certo non è un percorso di pochi mesi. Non è una banalità. Ma lei è, ora, realmente un'altra rispetto a prima e i suoi atteggiamenti non sono gli stessi che aveva prima, quando aveva quella storia. E' tutta un'altra cosa proprio perché anche lei condivide quel che è passato. C'è da immaginare quanta insicurezza alberghi ora nella sua anima, almeno la stessa che è presente nella tua; quanti sforzi fa ogni giorno per rassicurarti, quanti errori, sicuramente, compie nel rassicurarti, operando in modo da avere in te l'effetto contrario...so che sembra assurdo ma...occorre darle un poco di fiducia! E non mettere le mani avanti: se dovesse succedere ancora... perché caspita mai dovrebbe succedere??? Non lasciarti abbattere dal dolore, tieni duro. Così fanno gli uomini veri: tengono duro.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona che ha visto perdonato un suo tradimento ne compie un altro dà un tale dolore e delusione al tradito che non è immaginabile perché verrebbe percepito come totale indifferenza per il dolore che è stato espresso.




Sì, questo nell'ordine delle cose.
Però quando si prende una tale batosta succede qualcosa di assolutamente imprevisto (almeno a me):
ci si rafforza e si diventa più egocentrici ed egoisti.
Anche più duri di cuore e spietatamente realisti.
Forse un meccanismo di difesa e di sopravvivenza, che ben venga quindi!


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> I*l dolore ci sarà sempre e si riaffaccerà ogni tanto, come una lama nel fianco, improvviso, brutale.* Il dubbio potrebbe invece passare: le modalità con cui si è manifestato il tutto, il desiderio di lei di ricostruire, alla lunga potrebbe chiudere (anzi, sicuramente chiuderà) la questione. Certo non è un percorso di pochi mesi. Non è una banalità. Ma lei è, ora, realmente un'altra rispetto a prima e i suoi atteggiamenti non sono gli stessi che aveva prima, quando aveva quella storia. E' tutta un'altra cosa proprio perché anche lei condivide quel che è passato. C'è da immaginare quanta insicurezza alberghi ora nella sua anima, almeno la stessa che è presente nella tua; quanti sforzi fa ogni giorno per rassicurarti, quanti errori, sicuramente, compie nel rassicurarti, operando in modo da avere in te l'effetto contrario...so che sembra assurdo ma...occorre darle un poco di fiducia! E non mettere le mani avanti: se dovesse succedere ancora... perché caspita mai dovrebbe succedere??? Non lasciarti abbattere dal dolore, tieni duro. Così fanno gli uomini veri: *tengono duro.*



Bravissimo! :up:
Teniamo a mente quello che hai detto nella tua prima frase perché è così che capiterà: una lama nel fianco improvvisa che sentiremo ogni tanto, e penso sempre meno...

Sì, lo slogan è:
tenere duro e non permettere a nessuno, neanche a lui/lei di farci altro male!!


----------



## nicola (24 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Il dolore ci sarà sempre e si riaffaccerà ogni tanto, come una lama nel fianco, improvviso, brutale. Il dubbio potrebbe invece passare: le modalità con cui si è manifestato il tutto, il desiderio di lei di ricostruire, alla lunga potrebbe chiudere (anzi, sicuramente chiuderà) la questione. Certo non è un percorso di pochi mesi. Non è una banalità. Ma lei è, ora, realmente un'altra rispetto a prima e i suoi atteggiamenti non sono gli stessi che aveva prima, quando aveva quella storia. E' tutta un'altra cosa proprio perché anche lei condivide quel che è passato. C'è da immaginare quanta insicurezza alberghi ora nella sua anima, almeno la stessa che è presente nella tua; quanti sforzi fa ogni giorno per rassicurarti, quanti errori, sicuramente, compie nel rassicurarti, operando in modo da avere in te l'effetto contrario...so che sembra assurdo ma...occorre darle un poco di fiducia! E non mettere le mani avanti: se dovesse succedere ancora... perché caspita mai dovrebbe succedere??? Non lasciarti abbattere dal dolore, tieni duro. Così fanno gli uomini veri: tengono duro.


certo Tullio che bisogna tener duro, lo stiamo facendo (come Diletta), tanto è vero che siamo ancora qui a ragionarci su queste nostre reazioni. Perchè mai dovrebbe riaccadere? Non siamo certi che non possa succedere ancora, ma  eravamo altrettanto sicuri che prorpio loro mai ci avrebbero potuto infilare la lama nel fianco come dici tu.
Sai cosa mi piace adesso di questo mio 3d?? Che sono rimasti a scrivere solo quelli che non sparano sentenze giusto per dire la loro...


----------



## Circe (25 Gennaio 2014)

se dovesse riaccadere....saresti una roccia, una lastra d'acciaio!  non pensare che di distruggerebbe dinuovo! almeno io ho questa convinzione. ... mi sto rialzando da sola, e quando uno si rialza.....fanculo il mondo degli stronzi. alziamo la testa e guardiamo avanti, consci del fatto che gente come noi ce n'è poca al mondo....ascolta la canzone "il mondo" , quella è diventata la mia filosofia di vita. un abbraccio


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanto sei saggia  Donna Sienne.


Verissimo. .bella la metafora. ..bussa alla porta


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> se dovesse riaccadere....saresti una roccia, una lastra d'acciaio!  non pensare che di distruggerebbe dinuovo! almeno io ho questa convinzione. ... mi sto rialzando da sola, e quando uno si rialza.....fanculo il mondo degli stronzi. alziamo la testa e guardiamo avanti, consci del fatto che gente come noi ce n'è poca al mondo....ascolta la canzone "il mondo" , quella è diventata la mia filosofia di vita. un abbraccio


Ciò che non mi uccide mi rafforza.

Personalmente ...ci riprovo , voglio credere
che sia stato un errore e non uno stile di vita. ..la fatica e' tanta, sono  passati solo 3 mesi..penso che abbia capito almeno in parte il dolore causato..questo per me è quello che conta..poi c'è il Forum, 
nuovi amici..tutto passa...


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, la frase di Nietsche ... "quello che non mi uccide, mi fortifica",
diviene solo verità, se il soggetto, integra i processi di superamento nel suo 
sapere ... nella sua rete di strategie ... allargando così la vista ... 
Solo se avviene questo passaggio, ci si fortifica ... se no, 
si sopravvive amaramente ... o in dipendenza a qualcosa ... o si svincola ... 

Spesso si legge, quante ne ho passate ... quante ne ho già vissute,
e poi ... con un tradimento si crolla. Sinceramente, sta in contraddizione. 
Lo capisco, se qualcuno ha avuto una vita abbastanza liscia, con difficoltà 
"normali", perché lì, non si hanno affrontato certi tipi di mali ... 
Ma anche no ... non deve essere per forza. Basta anche avere lo sguardo
verso ciò che ci circonda ... gli altri siamo noi ... le cose, possono accadere a tutti. 

Ma solo una mia opinione ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ciò che non mi uccide mi rafforza.
> 
> Personalmente ...ci riprovo , voglio credere
> che sia stato un errore e non uno stile di vita. ..la fatica e' tanta, sono  passati solo 3 mesi..penso che abbia capito almeno in parte il dolore causato..questo per me è quello che conta..poi c'è il Forum,
> nuovi amici..tutto passa...



Ciao daniela,

ti leggo ... e percepisco una ironia, che a me arriva. 
l'ironia ... il sorriso ... la condivisione ... è una buona medicina. 

piano piano ... e se lui ha percepito e capito ... è già metà dell'affitto. 

un abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, la frase di Nietsche ... "quello che non mi uccide, mi fortifica",
> diviene solo verità, se il soggetto, integra i processi di superamento nel suo
> ...


Spiegami ancora. ..sono italiana e l italiano
lo capisco male...figurati le altre lingue. 

Per quanto mi riguarda significa trovare
da un esperienza negativa lo stimolo per
mutare pelle ..cambiare colore di vita..
non chiedere vendetta. .ma divenire consapevoli che c era un altra situazione
che ora conosci come esperienza di vita.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Spiegami ancora. ..sono italiana e l italiano
> lo capisco male...figurati le altre lingue.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda significa trovare
> ...



Ciao cara,

ohhhh ... non sei tu! sono io che mi esprimo, 
come ho i capelli ... al vento ... 

ci provo. ma è un discorso mio, così, in generale ... 

credo, che si esce più forti da una situazione, se la si capisce e come dici tu, 
si trova il modo / la strategia / quella via per sciogliere il nodo ... e continuare bene. 
Questo passaggio racchiude in se, un sapere ... e questo sapere si aggiunge al sapere che già hai. 

Ma non sempre accade. Non accade, quando ce la raccontiamo ... e si continua ugualmente. 
E si riesce persino a continuare bene. Ma appunto, non regge. È uno svincolare o 
un aggrapparsi a qualcosa ecc. Quando né hai vissute e quel sapere lo hai integrato in te,
ce ne vuole tanto per spiazzarti via ... un tradimento ti può spiazzare al momento, 
ma sapendo, che certe cose accadano e anche che fa parte della sfera umana, 
non ti fa crollare ... non ti stende a tal punto, che il mondo crolla. Perché hai già adottato
una certa filosofia di vita. Ma se hai svincolato, se te la sei raccontata ... non hai il sapere in te. 

Poi certo, c'è chi non ha mai dovuto affrontare cose molto grandi ... e così quel sapere può mancare. 
E la prova può divenire ardua ... molto ... proprio brutto brutto. Non deve essere per forza così,
ma è molto più probabile. 

Non so ... mi sa, che ho fatto ancora più casino ... :unhappy: ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sienne, condivido in parte, è certo che il momento della scoperta è terribile, e ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti, sia per la durata, sia per la modalità, e, soprattutto per la situazione della coppia.

Se però le prove dure della vita le hai vissute con e per colpa della persona che ti sta accanto, e poi ti tradisce pure, ammazza se il colpo è terrificante.

Poi devi trovare nuovi stimoli per rialzarti, ci riesci in base a tanti fattori personali, se sei indipendente, se hai dei figli, se puoi evadere e pensare a te stesso. Ci riesci sicuramente meglio se sei ancora abbastanza giovane, e non è il mio caso.

Restare accanto a chi ti ha fatto tanto male, quando non lo meritavi assolutamente e poteva scegliere, parlartene, capire cosa avrebbe provocato in te, diventa impossibile. 

Per la mia esperienza parlo di una lunga relazione come coppia e poi di  un lungo tradimento dopo durissime esperienze di coppia.

E, anche se poi la vita ricomincia, in un angolino se lo ascolti il dolore rimane. Forse più come un ingiustizia subita. Certo fa parte della vita e se ti guardi intorno c'è di peggio, ma è umano pensare anche a se stessi.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sienne, condivido in parte, è certo che il momento della scoperta è terribile, e ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti, sia per la durata, sia per la modalità, e, soprattutto per la situazione della coppia.
> 
> Se però le prove dure della vita le hai vissute con e per colpa della persona che ti sta accanto, e poi ti tradisce pure, ammazza se il colpo è terrificante.
> 
> ...


Ciao

era un discorso moooolot in generale, sul fatto cosa non ti ammazza di rafforza. 
E secondo me, non è sempre così. Nel senso, che non ti rafforza ma non ti ammazza neanche, 
perché uno se la è cantata ... 

Le esperienze di vita, iniziano dal momento che nasci ... e puoi aver dovuto già affrontare 
una marea di situazioni difficili, dovute a varie cose ... e se le hai affrontate, ti hanno arricchito. 
Solo questo ... ma proprio solo su un piano moooolto generale. Certo, che poi subentrano tanti 
fattori. Ma proprio tanti. E anche quelli troveranno un loro ordine ... e un loro perché e come. 
Lo so molto bene, che certe cose non si dimenticano ... ma con la giusta via, si archivia ... 
Anche perché, ci si crea un nuovo ordine interiore. 

A me personalmente ... dispiace sempre tanto leggere, quando la dimensione divora ... 
Nessuna persona, può avere questo potere! 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

A me personalmente ... dispiace sempre tanto leggere, quando la dimensione divora ... 
Nessuna persona, può avere questo potere! 

sienne


Non dovrebbe. Hai ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, questo nell'ordine delle cose.
> Però quando si prende una tale batosta succede qualcosa di assolutamente imprevisto (almeno a me):
> ci si rafforza e si diventa più egocentrici ed egoisti.
> Anche più duri di cuore e spietatamente realisti.
> Forse un meccanismo di difesa e di sopravvivenza, che ben venga quindi!


Meglio! Però, per me, non è perdono ma adattamento a una situazione che si è considerata la più accettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Non so come si possa dare un minimo credito a chi ti ha tradito.
E il termine tradito dice tutto.
Nel senso che ognuno sa se quello che ha subito è stato un tradimento di ciò che questa persona garantiva costantemente o no.
Ci sono persone che si sono presentate chiaramente come non fedeli, con un modo giocoso e leggero di vivere il sesso e le relazioni che può coesistere accanto all'impegno e se si sceglie una di quelle persone si sa quel che si avrà, si conosce anche il rischio implicito che il gioco con altri possa diventare importante e che possa non essere garantito l'impegno.
Ma se una persona si presenta come monogama e proclama il valore della coppia e della famiglia e della necessità di impegnarsi per mantenere fede alle promesse e poi tradisce, non è perdonabile perché la falsità le è connaturata.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come si possa dare un minimo credito a chi ti ha tradito.
> E il termine tradito dice tutto.
> Nel senso che ognuno sa se quello che ha subito è stato un tradimento di ciò che questa persona garantiva costantemente o no.
> Ci sono persone che si sono presentate chiaramente come non fedeli, con un modo giocoso e leggero di vivere il sesso e le relazioni che può coesistere accanto all'impegno e se si sceglie una di quelle persone si sa quel che si avrà, si conosce anche il rischio implicito che il gioco con altri possa diventare importante e che possa non essere garantito l'impegno.
> Ma se una persona si presenta come monogama e proclama il valore della coppia e della famiglia e della necessità di impegnarsi per mantenere fede alle promesse e poi tradisce, non è perdonabile perché la falsità le è connaturata.


Per me è importante il dopo..come si comporta dopo?
Per me è importante il prima ..come si
comportava prima? 
Il tradimento se è un errore ..resto..
se è uno stile di vita ..fuggo!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per me è importante il dopo..come si comporta dopo?
> Per me è importante il prima ..come si
> comportava prima?
> Il tradimento se è un errore ..resto..
> se è uno stile di vita ..fuggo!


E' importante il prima e il dopo.
C'è chi tradisce come stile di vita ma proprio per questo il tradito ne è inconsapevole e riceve anche affetto, attenzioni e cure che non lo fanno sospettare. Non è detto che un tradimento scoperto sia l'unico.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' importante il prima e il dopo.
> C'è chi tradisce come stile di vita ma proprio per questo il tradito ne è inconsapevole e riceve anche affetto, attenzioni e cure che non lo fanno sospettare. Non è detto che un tradimento scoperto sia l'unico.


Se non sai non soffri..questo è chiaro.
Che ci siano più cose di quelle scoperte
potrebbe essere vero..come potrebbe essere
vero o falso  tutto ciò che non conosciamo.
Quello che dici Brunetta è vero. .se chiudi
la relazione ok..ma se credi di continuare
la storia devi scollegarti dal pensiero ossessivo del tradimento. .oppure è inutile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Se non sai non soffri..questo è chiaro.
> Che ci siano più cose di quelle scoperte
> potrebbe essere vero..come potrebbe essere
> vero o falso  tutto ciò che non conosciamo.
> ...


Se ci si riesce.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si riesce.


Dipende quanto si ha da perdere.
Più si ha da perdere
più si tenta di riuscire.


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si riesce.


Se vuoi continuare devi riuscirci..se Lui 
persevera lo mandi al gattile...il mondo
è pieno di uomini. ..anche le belle persone
non mancano.


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende quanto si ha da perdere.
> Più si ha da perdere
> più si tenta di riuscire.



Ciao

dipende ... 
per alcuni questo aspetto è importante,
per altri lo status sociale ...
per altri ancora l'ideale famiglia ...
per altri la sincerità e trasparenza ... 
per altri, l'età gioca anche un ruolo ...
dipende ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come si possa dare un minimo credito a chi ti ha tradito.
> E il termine tradito dice tutto.
> Nel senso che ognuno sa se quello che ha subito è stato un tradimento di ciò che questa persona garantiva costantemente o no.
> Ci sono persone che si sono presentate chiaramente come non fedeli, con un modo giocoso e leggero di vivere il sesso e le relazioni che può coesistere accanto all'impegno e se si sceglie una di quelle persone si sa quel che si avrà, si conosce anche il rischio implicito che il gioco con altri possa diventare importante e che possa non essere garantito l'impegno.
> Ma se una persona si presenta come monogama e proclama il valore della coppia e della famiglia e della necessità di impegnarsi per mantenere fede alle promesse e poi tradisce, non è perdonabile perché la falsità le è connaturata.



Ciao Bruni,

quello che scrivi, è vero. Il significato stesso della parola lo spiega ... 

Ma poi il tutto dipende da tante cose. Personalmente, mi ero assunta la colpa. 
Da scemi, lo so, ma intanto mi sentivo molto in colpa. Quella situazione
si era creata per una "mia colpa", perché non ero stata abbastanza attenta. 
Poi mettici pure di come è fatta una persona ... mi sentivo anche in colpa,
perché mantengo sempre una bella parte di me, per me, che non condivido. 
Non è mancanza di fiducia ... ma un senso di autonomia, di autogestione ... 
Una distorsione, alla fine ... una bella distorsione ... e un peso enorme ... 
Non per nulla i ruoli si erano come capovolti. Chi riceveva attenzioni, 
comprensione, ascolto, spazi di vario tipo ... era lui ...  
Poi, è scattato l'animaletto tasso in me ... e ho capovolto tutto,
e lui non ha retto ... e come poteva? Lo squallore quello era ed è. 
L'unica via d'uscita sarebbe stato ... archiviare il tutto, ma dovendo 
ridefinire tutto. Non facile ... perché allo stesso tempo, quel periodo 
rimaneva presente così, ... e lui voleva solo ritornare indietro ... e come? 
Ho aspettato un casino di tempo ... ero pronta, era da archiviare e basta. 

Ma non mi sono indurita o divenuta più egoistica o egocentrica ... 
E perché dovrei? Le ferite, semmai - almeno ciò vale per me - mi portano
solo a comprendere meglio l'animo umano ... e tante altre cose ... 

Ci sono tante dinamiche in una coppia, legate alla persona e alla loro storia. 
E anche aspetti d'interesse ... non dimentichiamolo questo aspetto ... 
Anche se qui se ne parla poco e nulla ... ma ha un suo grande peso ... 
E ci sono anche tante paure e condizionamenti ... che non vengono pronunciati ... 
Si parla di più della sfera dei sentimenti, del proprio interiore, 
perché quello logora ... quello è difficile far combaciare con i vari motivi,
che portano a rimanere ... ohhhh ... e questo spiega tantissimo ... pure. 

Perché alla fine ... interessi, motivi o no ... si interagisce ... e sta tutto lì. 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> quello che scrivi, è vero. Il significato stesso della parola lo spiega ...
> 
> ...


Questa mattina abbiamo parlato. 
La nostra vacanza è stata un sogno. .due soli momenti di ombra , uno all inizio e uno
alla fine. ....sono stati momenti d amore, 
promesse di vita insieme, sogni condivisi.

Il rientro purtroppo ha riportato il risveglio dei cattivi pensieri. ..da alcuni giorni ripeto
a lui, il danno causato alla nostra coppia. 
Secondo il suo pensiero io non ho ancora
detto cosa intendo fare.
Personalmente pensavo fosse sottinteso
che ci stessi riprovando..boh..
Lui dice di essere terrorizzato dall idea di
commettere errori e si sente immobile paralizzato all idea di perdermi.
Ma se ci teneva tanto. ..come ha potuto
farsi gli affari suoi?
I dubbi salgono. .il futuro si vedrà.


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Questa mattina abbiamo parlato.
> La nostra vacanza è stata un sogno. .due soli momenti di ombra , uno all inizio e uno
> alla fine. ....sono stati momenti d amore,
> promesse di vita insieme, sogni condivisi.
> ...



Ciao cara,

si, il futuro si vedrà. 

Ho partecipato al gioco, per quattro anni,
al non so cosa fare, non voglio perderti, 
sono immobile, sto male, vorrei che fosse 
e non fosse, io qui, ma io là ... ecc. ecc. 
e intanto ... io stavo lì ... aspettando che 
finisse questa cantilena ... per poter andare 
al sodo. Proprio oggi, è avvenuto il sodo. 
Finalmente! ... Adesso, con piacere di tutti i santi,
dico ... va a quel paese senza ritorno! Per direttissima. 
Fa male? Certo ... certo che fa male ... 
sono pur sempre 23 anni ... boh ... 
ora abbraccio il futuro ... lasciandolo completamente
alle spalle ... proprio del tutto. Fino ad ora, ho tentato
un percorso "civile" ... non è tanto possibile ... 

E tu, cara ... spero che sia un futuro con il quale 
riesci a vivere in pace ... almeno questo ... 
Qualunque esso sia! ... 

un abbraccio ...

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come si possa dare un minimo credito a chi ti ha tradito.
> E il termine tradito dice tutto.
> Nel senso che ognuno sa se quello che ha subito è stato un tradimento di ciò che questa persona garantiva costantemente o no.
> Ci sono persone che si sono presentate chiaramente come non fedeli, con un modo giocoso e leggero di vivere il sesso e le relazioni che può coesistere accanto all'impegno e se si sceglie una di quelle persone si sa quel che si avrà, si conosce anche il rischio implicito che il gioco con altri possa diventare importante e che possa non essere garantito l'impegno.
> Ma se una persona si presenta come monogama e proclama il valore della coppia e della famiglia e della necessità di impegnarsi per mantenere fede alle promesse e poi tradisce, non è perdonabile perché la falsità le è connaturata.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh le ultime due righe sono da standing ovation... lo è tutto...ma le ultime due frasi sono quelle che ripeto... grande brunetta...è quello che odio...a me nn f male ik tradimento in se...m la parola mancata...dei falsi monogami che poi ti dicono che non è giusto essere spirito libero da single...e poi da impegnati ci pensano loro...

ok ma smetto mi sto scaldando


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> si, il futuro si vedrà.
> 
> ...


Per lasciare devi toccare il fondo. ..o devi
incontrare una persona con cui fuggire. .
..io non ho nessun caso sopraelencato..
sono nel limbo attendo anche io...cercherò
di non essere troppo vittima, non mi piace
piangere..cercherò di amarmi maggiormente, cercherò altri sogni solo per
me, non solo nostri.


----------



## Circe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio! Però, per me, non è perdono ma adattamento a una situazione che si è considerata la più accettabile.


giusto. non si perdona mai.....ci si adegua.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Quando si tradisce ci si sente grandiosi e intoccabili e non si considera quasi la possibilità di essere scoperti e in quel caso si immaginano cose che magari non avverranno. Si immagina dolore ma non così grande, si immagina rabbia ma non così grande, si immagina che si verrà scongiurati di non abbandonare e magari non avverrà.
Di fronte alla realtà anche il traditore si trova disorientato e di fronte a una perdita di una situazione che dava delle sicurezze ed eccitazione non sa cosa fare e dice cose contraddittorie come contraddittori sono i sentimenti e i pensieri.
Penso sia normale che stia male.
Il fatto che rovesci su tradito (e a volte anche amante) tutto questo crea altro disorientamento e i conseguenti esami di coscienza.
Del resto anche se veniamo borseggiati ci domandiamo se non avremmo potuto essere più prudenti o, anche, se avremmo dovuto avere una cifra inferiore nel portafogli.
Dopo il portafogli resta vuoto per molto tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Quando si tradisce ci si sente grandiosi e intoccabili *e non si considera quasi la possibilità di essere scoperti e in quel caso si immaginano cose che magari non avverranno. Si immagina dolore ma non così grande, si immagina rabbia ma non così grande, si immagina che si verrà scongiurati di non abbandonare e magari non avverrà.
> Di fronte alla realtà anche il traditore si trova disorientato e di fronte a una perdita di una situazione che dava delle sicurezze ed eccitazione non sa cosa fare e dice cose contraddittorie come contraddittori sono i sentimenti e i pensieri.
> Penso sia normale che stia male.
> Il fatto che rovesci su tradito (e a volte anche amante) tutto questo crea altro disorientamento e i conseguenti esami di coscienza.
> ...



non è vero
magari il traditore che hai conosciuto tu si sentiva così


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è vero
> magari il traditore che hai conosciuto tu si sentiva così


Diciamo quelli che ho conosciuto io.
Anche qui di mortificati non ne leggo, a parte Giorgiocan (decisamente atipico).
Non vedo perché farlo se ci si sente colpevoli e mortificati.
Però io fatico a capire che esistono persone che perseguono strenuamente il proprio male.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio! Però, per me, non è perdono ma adattamento a una situazione che si è considerata la più accettabile.




Non so se sia perdono o meno, ma ciò che conta è sempre e solo stare meglio, con o senza di loro!


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Per me è importante il dopo..come si comporta dopo?
> Per me è importante il prima ..come si
> comportava prima?
> Il tradimento se è un errore ..resto..
> se è uno stile di vita ..fuggo!




Quello della persona che ho sposato è stato uno stile di vita, ammesso da lui stesso.
Però credo che si possa anche cambiare questo stile se lo si vuole per davvero.
Se non ci avessi creduto non starei più insieme a lui.
E se mi dovessi sbagliare, che dire...peggio per lui perché è lui che ci andrà a perdere!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se sia perdono o meno, ma ciò che conta è sempre e solo stare meglio, con o senza di loro!


Certo! Stare bene, il meglio possibile nei modi che sono possibili, salvando se stesse, la propria essenza.
Io sono aperta e accogliente e cerco e trovo il buono negli altri. Il tradimento mi ha rubato una parte di me per sempre. Ora trovo anche il cattivo negli altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo quelli che ho conosciuto io.
> Anche qui di mortificati non ne leggo, a parte Giorgiocan (decisamente atipico).
> Non vedo perché farlo se ci si sente colpevoli e mortificati.
> Però io fatico a capire che esistono persone che perseguono strenuamente il proprio male.



tra invincibili/intoccabili e colpevoli/mortificati c'è tutta una gamma di sentimenti che attraversano l'anima
penso che, sempre parlando di singoli individui, entri in gioco anche la predisposizione a evolvere della persona, perché infine il tradimento è sempre un'esperienza che dovrebbe portare a un'evoluzione


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra invincibili/intoccabili e colpevoli/mortificati c'è tutta una gamma di sentimenti che attraversano l'anima
> penso che, sempre parlando di singoli individui, entri in gioco anche la predisposizione a evolvere della persona, perché infine il tradimento è sempre un'esperienza che dovrebbe portare a un'evoluzione


Non ho ancora letto nulla neanche di intermedio e di evoluzione ne ho vista poca.
Sarò distratta.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si tradisce ci si sente grandiosi e intoccabili e non si considera quasi la possibilità di essere scoperti e in quel caso si immaginano cose che magari non avverranno. Si immagina dolore ma non così grande, si immagina rabbia ma non così grande, si immagina che si verrà scongiurati di non abbandonare e magari non avverrà.
> Di fronte alla realtà anche il traditore si trova disorientato e di fronte a una perdita di una situazione che dava delle sicurezze ed eccitazione non sa cosa fare e dice cose contraddittorie come contraddittori sono i sentimenti e i pensieri.
> Penso sia normale che stia male.
> Il fatto che rovesci su tradito (e a volte anche amante) tutto questo crea altro disorientamento e i conseguenti esami di coscienza.
> ...


I tuoi si impersonali sono la tua più grande prigione.
Appunto tu dici...

Ci si separa
Ci si lascia
ecc.ecc..ecc...

E non ti entra mai in testa
che quel che va ben per te
può essere deleterio per un altra persona.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo quelli che ho conosciuto io.
> Anche qui di mortificati non ne leggo, a parte Giorgiocan (decisamente atipico).
> Non vedo perché farlo se ci si sente colpevoli e mortificati.
> Però io fatico a capire che esistono persone che perseguono strenuamente il proprio male.


Tra non essere mortificati e sentirsi grandiosi c'é una bella differenza
Io non sono mortificata ne pentita ma non mi sento ne grandiosa ne figa per aver tradito.
Il rischio leggendoti da parte di un tradito è che pensi che tutti siano così.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra invincibili/intoccabili e colpevoli/mortificati c'è tutta una gamma di sentimenti che attraversano l'anima
> penso che, sempre parlando di singoli individui, entri in gioco anche la predisposizione a evolvere della persona, perché *infine il tradimento è sempre un'esperienza che dovrebbe portare a un'evoluzione*


Non capisco il neretto.
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra non essere mortificati e sentirsi grandiosi c'é una bella differenza
> Io non sono mortificata ne pentita ma non mi sento ne grandiosa ne figa per aver tradito.
> Il rischio leggendoti da parte di un tradito è che pensi che tutti siano così.


Grandioso nel senso sia di avere soddisfazioni sia nel senso di pensare di non essere beccato.
Non grandioso in senso di trionfante.
Il sentimento di grandiosità lo si prova anche in gravidanza, persino mentre si vomita.
Un tradito conosce chi lo ha tradito e valuterà ogni affermazione confrontandola con la propria esperienza.


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è vero
> magari il traditore che hai conosciuto tu si sentiva così



Ciao Chiara,

quando sono approdata qui, a me sembrava invece,
che lo "decoravi" ed il Conte di dietro ... 
può essere che mi sbagli ... ma così ricordo ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco il neretto.
> :unhappy:



intendo come esperienza che porta a capire qualcosa in più di se stessi
io la vedo un'evoluzione, un miglioramento

di certo non un affogare nell'abiezione e nella psicopatia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> quando sono approdata qui, a me sembrava invece,
> che lo "decoravi" ed il Conte di dietro ...
> ...


non sbagli, sienne
anche se non userei il verbo decorare: però ammettendo che abbia decorato, io ho sempre parlato della mia esperienza, pur senza sviscerarla qui

ci sono persone che tradiscono, ma non dovrebbero mai e poi mai farlo... solo per il casino che ne ricaverebbero


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intendo come esperienza che porta a capire qualcosa in più di se stessi
> io la vedo un'evoluzione, un miglioramento
> 
> di certo non un affogare nell'abiezione e nella psicopatia


ok.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grandioso nel senso sia di avere soddisfazioni sia nel senso di pensare di non essere beccato.
> Non grandioso in senso di trionfante.
> Il sentimento di grandiosità lo si prova anche in gravidanza, persino mentre si vomita.
> Un tradito conosce chi lo ha tradito e valuterà ogni affermazione confrontandola con la propria esperienza.


Non mi ritrovo mai nella tua idea di tradritrice. Sarô atipica anche io


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi ritrovo mai nella tua idea di tradritrice. Sarô atipica anche io


Dovresti essertene accorta da parecchio.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I tuoi si impersonali sono la tua più grande prigione.
> Appunto tu dici...
> 
> Ci si separa
> ...


Applauso!
Ti leggo in forma ultimamente. 

Buscopann


----------



## nicola (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo quelli che ho conosciuto io.
> Anche qui di mortificati non ne leggo, a parte Giorgiocan (decisamente atipico).
> Non vedo perché farlo se ci si sente colpevoli e mortificati.
> Però io fatico a capire che esistono persone che perseguono strenuamente il proprio male.


Io posso dirti di mia moglie. Quando mi ha confessato dopo le mie reazioni di ogni tipo, lei si sentiva sicura di se, convinta che qll che aveva fatto era,diciamo,giustificato dall'offuscamento mentale che aveva con il tizio, come se avesse scaricato il tutto. Ora,razionalizzando, sente profondamente che il suo tradimento è stato un clamoroso errore di percorso della nostra vita di coppia. Mentre prima riusciva a tenermi testa nei discorsi e discussioni sull'accaduto,ora la vedo mortificata  e rassegnata da cio che ha fatto e sa che la porterà sempre ad avere questa macchia scura nell anima. Non so se è mortificazione nei miei confronti o verso se stessa,so solo che ne soffre anche lei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Io posso dirti di mia moglie. Quando mi ha confessato dopo le mie reazioni di ogni tipo, lei si sentiva sicura di se, convinta che qll che aveva fatto era,diciamo,giustificato dall'offuscamento mentale che aveva con il tizio, come se avesse scaricato il tutto. Ora,razionalizzando, sente profondamente che il suo tradimento è stato un clamoroso errore di percorso della nostra vita di coppia. Mentre prima riusciva a tenermi testa nei discorsi e discussioni sull'accaduto,ora la vedo mortificata  e rassegnata da cio che ha fatto e sa che la porterà sempre ad avere questa macchia scura nell anima. Non so se è mortificazione nei miei confronti o verso se stessa,so solo che ne soffre anche lei.


Cercava il modo di fare questo percorso e di farlo con te. La fase da intoccabile l'ha lasciata da molto.
La comune sofferenza vi può unire.


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello della persona che ho sposato è stato uno stile di vita, ammesso da lui stesso.
> Però credo che si possa anche cambiare questo stile se lo si vuole per davvero.
> Se non ci avessi creduto non starei più insieme a lui.
> E se mi dovessi sbagliare, che dire...peggio per lui perché è lui che ci andrà a perdere!


Sul fatto che ..sono loro che ci andrànno a perdere concordo...una possibilità ad un
uomo ,che si pone nei modi che desideravi
si deve dare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Io posso dirti di mia moglie. Quando mi ha confessato dopo le mie reazioni di ogni tipo, lei si sentiva sicura di se, convinta che qll che aveva fatto era,diciamo,giustificato dall'offuscamento mentale che aveva con il tizio, come se avesse scaricato il tutto. Ora,razionalizzando, sente profondamente che il suo tradimento è stato un clamoroso errore di percorso della nostra vita di coppia.* Mentre prima riusciva a tenermi testa nei discorsi e discussioni sull'accaduto,ora la vedo mortificata  e rassegnata da cio che ha fatto e sa che la porterà sempre ad avere questa macchia scura nell anima.* Non so se è mortificazione nei miei confronti o verso se stessa,so solo che ne soffre anche lei.


nicola, scusa se sarò brutale:
ma tu come fai ad amarla e a voler restare con lei vedendo e sapendo questo?


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nicola, scusa se sarò brutale:
> ma tu come fai ad amarla e a voler restare con lei vedendo e sapendo questo?


Perché la ama da sempre
Perché lei poteva tacere
Perché sono una famiglia
Perché lei ha compreso l errore
Perché la ama da sempre ripetuto all infinito!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perché la ama da sempre
> Perché lei poteva tacere
> Perché sono una famiglia
> Perché lei ha compreso l errore
> Perché la ama da sempre ripetuto all infinito!


va bene


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene


Muoio
Ahahah


----------



## mic (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tra invincibili/intoccabili e colpevoli/mortificati c'è tutta una gamma di sentimenti che attraversano l'anima
> penso che, sempre parlando di singoli individui, entri in gioco anche la predisposizione a evolvere della persona, perché infine il *tradimento è sempre un'esperienza che dovrebbe portare a un'evoluzione*


Lo è nei limiti stessi in cui lo sono i vari accadimenti della vita. Ma non è una necessità.


----------



## nicola (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perché la ama da sempre
> Perché lei poteva tacere
> Perché sono una famiglia
> Perché lei ha compreso l errore
> Perché la ama da sempre ripetuto all infinito!


Perfetta. E xché sono certo che lei prova lo stesso x me


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Io posso dirti di mia moglie. Quando mi ha confessato dopo le mie reazioni di ogni tipo, lei si sentiva sicura di se, convinta che qll che aveva fatto era,diciamo,giustificato dall'offuscamento mentale che aveva con il tizio, come se avesse scaricato il tutto. Ora,razionalizzando, sente profondamente che il suo tradimento è stato un clamoroso errore di percorso della nostra vita di coppia. Mentre prima riusciva a tenermi testa nei discorsi e discussioni sull'accaduto,ora la vedo mortificata  e rassegnata da cio che ha fatto e sa che la porterà sempre ad avere questa macchia scura nell anima. Non so se è mortificazione nei miei confronti o verso se stessa,so solo che ne soffre anche lei.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nicola, scusa se sarò brutale:
> ma tu come fai ad amarla e a voler restare con lei vedendo e sapendo questo?


Perché ti sembra un'evoluzione negativa?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Applauso!
> Ti leggo in forma ultimamente.
> 
> Buscopann


Si sono molto sereno...
Dopo la sfuriata della sera dell'epifania....
Tutto fila liscio no?

Intanto la molla si carica...
E preparo la sfuriata di mercoledì delle ceneri..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nicola, scusa se sarò brutale:
> ma tu come fai ad amarla e a voler restare con lei vedendo e sapendo questo?


Perchè è lei la tapirata no?
Immagina un mondo in cui una discussione tra marito e moglie finisce così...

Si cara tutto quel che te vo...si che te ghe rason...si cara....
ma comunque ti si na troia e te me ghe tradio....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Muoio
> Ahahah


Tu taci che è venuta una delegazioni di papponi padani da me...
Conte aiutaci...
Ci sta una pazza che passa le serate
a insultare le ragazze...
e le minaccia dicendo occhio putane
che se vi becco a fare l'autostop ve tiro soto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti sembra un'evoluzione negativa?


così come è spiegata sì.
una non evoluzione, sostanzialmente.
lei porta la colpa dell'errore clamoroso come una macchia scura dell'anima, lui accetta che sia così perché in tal modo dimostra che è pulito e non è stata colpa sua.

mi sembra una bellissima evoluzione personale e di coppia:miiiii:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è lei la tapirata no?
> Immagina un mondo in cui una discussione tra marito e moglie finisce così...
> 
> Si cara tutto quel che te vo...si che te ghe rason...si cara....
> ma comunque ti si na troia e te me ghe tradio....


a me piace immaginare una moglie che rivendica le ragioni del suo tradimento, visto che TRA L'ALTRO ha deciso di metterne SPONTANEAMENTE al corrente il marito

a volte sono preda dell'utopia della verde età, ammetto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così come è spiegata sì.
> una non evoluzione, sostanzialmente.
> lei porta la colpa dell'errore clamoroso come una macchia scura dell'anima, lui accetta che sia così perché in tal modo dimostra che è pulito e non è stata colpa sua.
> 
> mi sembra una bellissima evoluzione personale e di coppia:miiiii:


Perché sarebbe colpa di Nicola  ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me piace immaginare una moglie che rivendica le ragioni del suo tradimento, visto che TRA L'ALTRO ha deciso di metterne SPONTANEAMENTE al corrente il marito
> 
> a volte sono preda dell'utopia della verde età, ammetto


Le ha rivendicate: era attratta e ha voluto godersi questa cosa.
Non è una grande rivendicazione. Per me.


----------



## Innominata (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così come è spiegata sì.
> una non evoluzione, sostanzialmente.
> lei porta la colpa dell'errore clamoroso come una macchia scura dell'anima, lui accetta che sia così perché in tal modo dimostra che è pulito e non è stata colpa sua.
> 
> mi sembra una bellissima evoluzione personale e di coppia:miiiii:


Mi sa che Brunetta era ironica, comunque queste sono tra le peggiori evoluzioni, un peccatore che non finirà mai di espiare e di rappresentarsi macchiato, dando così all'altro come pegno eterno e modalità di pagamento un'identità "superiore". Detesto i traditori (tanto non lo sono più:singleeye, ma questa non sarebbe molto lontana da una perversione. Magari però in casa Nicola non sarà così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ha rivendicate: era attratta e ha voluto godersi questa cosa.
> Non è una grande rivendicazione. Per me.


ma grande o piccola è la sua. l'ha fatto, l'ha raccontato, ora lo rinnega e rimane triste e contrita alla mercé delle decisioni di nicola (decisioni senz'altro ottime, specifico)
bene, contenta lei


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me piace immaginare una moglie che rivendica le ragioni del suo tradimento, visto che TRA L'ALTRO ha deciso di metterne SPONTANEAMENTE al corrente il marito
> 
> a volte sono preda dell'utopia della verde età, ammetto


Lo sai quel detto là...il cuore intende ragioni che la mente non può intendere....
Insomma na roba così....

Bon io penso che non esista nessun tradito
in grado di trovare plausibile qualsiasi ragione che adduce il traditore.

Sempre meglio invocare l'infermità vaginale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi sa che Brunetta era ironica, comunque queste sono tra le peggiori evoluzioni, un peccatore che non finirà mai di espiare e di rappresentarsi macchiato, *dando così all'altro come pegno eterno e modalità di pagamento un'identità "superiore".* Detesto i traditori (tanto non lo sono più:singleeye, ma questa non sarebbe molto lontana da una perversione. *Magari però in casa Nicola non sarà così.*



hai espresso molto meglio di me, grazie
e penso anch'io che nicola non sia così, per la cronaca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo sai quel detto là...il cuore intende ragioni che la mente non può intendere....
> Insomma na roba così....
> 
> Bon io penso che non esista nessun tradito
> ...



me lo segno


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai espresso molto meglio di me, grazie
> e penso anch'io che nicola non sia così, per la cronaca


Anche secondo me...
Però lei deve piantarla con i giochini no?
Mollare lì tutto...


----------



## nicola (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così come è spiegata sì.
> una non evoluzione, sostanzialmente.
> lei porta la colpa dell'errore clamoroso come una macchia scura dell'anima, lui accetta che sia così perché in tal modo dimostra che è pulito e non è stata colpa sua.
> 
> mi sembra una bellissima evoluzione personale e di coppia:miiiii:


Spari troppe sentenze senza aver capito cosa ho scritto...insomma tu dici o l ammazzo o la lascio senza doverci provare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Spari troppe sentenze senza aver capito cosa ho scritto



no, io rispondevo a brunetta, delineando una situazione a cui la tua può aderire in parte o per nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Spari troppe sentenze senza aver capito cosa ho scritto...insomma tu dici o l ammazzo o la lascio senza doverci provare



in precedenza ti ho chiesto come fai.
a me fa crollare di più la stima una ritrattazione che una presa di posizione (non assurda, ovviamente)


----------



## Fantastica (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> così come è spiegata sì.
> una non evoluzione, sostanzialmente.
> lei porta la colpa dell'errore clamoroso come una macchia scura dell'anima, lui accetta che sia così perché in tal modo dimostra che è pulito e non è stata colpa sua.
> 
> mi sembra una bellissima evoluzione personale e di coppia:miiiii:


Sono completamente d'accordo (non posso smeraldare), è _il gioco del potere sui e con i sensi di colpa usati come armi_. Quello che manca è il perdono. E so che qualcuno mi intenderà: intendo quello vero, che è una fatica immane, ma se è vero, solo quello "salva". Altrimenti ce la raccontiamo. E finisce malissimo. O, al meglio, ipocritamente bene.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma grande o piccola è la sua. l'ha fatto, l'ha raccontato, ora lo rinnega e rimane triste e contrita alla mercé delle decisioni di nicola (decisioni senz'altro ottime, specifico)
> bene, contenta lei


Per si può anche ripensare alle motivazioni delle proprie scelte e pentirsene.
Dare dolore e tradire (pure in casa, con un amico) per vivere un'attrazione può essere considerato una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## marietto (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per si può anche ripensare alle motivazioni delle proprie scelte e pentirsene.
> Dare dolore e tradire (pure in casa, con un amico) per vivere un'attrazione può essere considerato una cosa sbagliata.


Credo che a volte possa accadere che le motivazioni che diamo a noi stessi ci sembrino adeguate finché non le portiamo al di fuori, al di là del tempo che abbiamo dedicato a "ruminarle", e credo sia possibile che magari, rivalutandole anche attraverso altri punti di vista, possano sembrarci non più così sostenibili.


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu taci che è venuta una delegazioni di papponi padani da me...
> Conte aiutaci...
> Ci sta una pazza che passa le serate
> a insultare le ragazze...
> ...


Una notte a  Bangkok  una signorina della
notte lo chiama e si propone..io mi avvicino
e dico: ma non vedi stupidina  che ci son già
qua mi.
Ma quella notte in padania non c ero...ahah


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo che a volte possa accadere che le motivazioni che diamo a noi stessi ci sembrino adeguate finché non le portiamo al di fuori, al di là del tempo che abbiamo dedicato a "ruminarle", e credo sia possibile che magari, rivalutandole anche attraverso altri punti di vista, possano sembrarci non più così sostenibili.


L'hai detto meglio :up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo che a volte possa accadere che le motivazioni che diamo a noi stessi ci sembrino adeguate finché non le portiamo al di fuori, al di là del tempo che abbiamo dedicato a "ruminarle", *e credo sia possibile che magari, rivalutandole anche attraverso altri punti di vista, possano sembrarci non più così sostenibili*.


questo è vero.
ma nel caso specifico stiamo parlando di una donna che non è stata scoperta, ma che si è scoperta da sola.
e nel momento in cui va a raccontare certe cose al marito dovrebbe essere pronta a sostenere le sue ragioni.
se fa andare in frantumi queste ragioni davanti alle giuste rimostranze del marito significa che erano deboli già da prima


----------



## marietto (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo è vero.
> ma nel caso specifico stiamo parlando di una donna che non è stata scoperta, ma che si è scoperta da sola.
> e nel momento in cui va a raccontare certe cose al marito dovrebbe essere pronta a sostenere le sue ragioni.
> *se fa andare in frantumi queste ragioni davanti alle giuste rimostranze del marito significa che erano deboli già da prima*


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Forse le erano sembrate deboli a suo tempo, ma i tanti anni passati ad autoconvincersi della loro validità hanno finito per fargliele sembrare più solide di quanto si sono rivelate.
E' abbastanza difficile individuare quali meccanismi l'abbiano portata ad uscire allo scoperto a distanza di tanto tempo.


----------



## maledo1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

*anche tu.....*

......anche tu sei stato tradito da persone che credevi amici!
Fortunatamente non sono stato tradito ancora da mia moglie (almeno occhio non vede......anche se qualcosa secondo me ci sta)........però sto ancora togliendomi pugnali da dietro la schiena da amici.
AMICI!!!!!


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Credo che a volte possa accadere che le motivazioni che diamo a noi stessi ci sembrino adeguate finché non le portiamo al di fuori, al di là del tempo che abbiamo dedicato a "ruminarle", e credo sia possibile che magari, rivalutandole anche attraverso altri punti di vista, possano sembrarci non più così sostenibili.


Grande verità.

Ho sempre pensato e scritto che tanti castelli giustificatori e autoassolutori, davanti alle obiezioni ma soprattutto al dolore della persona tradita, crollino con estrema facilità. Fare i conti con la realtà è un passo che ogni traditore dovrebbe compiere per raggiungere una piena consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto/fa.


----------



## nicola (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Grande verità.
> 
> Ho sempre pensato e scritto che tanti castelli giustificatori e autoassolutori, davanti alle obiezioni ma soprattutto al dolore della persona tradita, crollino con estrema facilità. Fare i conti con la realtà è un passo che ogni traditore dovrebbe compiere per raggiungere una piena consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto/fa.


I traditori, invece, danno sempre la colpa delle loro azioni al tradito, giustificando in questo modo e sollevandosi dalla responsabilità di aver creduto di aver trovato qualcosa che fosse meglio di quanto avessero già,salvo in moltissimi casi ritornare al proprio passato.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> I traditori, invece, danno sempre la colpa delle loro azioni al tradito, giustificando in questo modo e sollevandosi dalla responsabilità di aver creduto di aver trovato qualcosa che fosse meglio di quanto avessero già,salvo in moltissimi casi ritornare al proprio passato.


No Nicola, non è così.
Ciao:smile:


----------



## nicola (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Nicola, non è così.
> Ciao:smile:


Beh...le mie orecchie hanno sentito:
Tu non mi davi...
Tu non eri vicino...
tu non mi amavi...
tu eri egoista.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Beh...le mie orecchie hanno sentito:
> Tu non mi davi...
> Tu non eri vicino...
> tu non mi amavi...
> tu eri egoista.


Forse non bisognerebbe fare domande alle quali non si può avere risposte.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> I traditori, invece, danno sempre la colpa delle loro azioni al tradito, giustificando in questo modo e sollevandosi dalla responsabilità di aver creduto di aver trovato qualcosa che fosse meglio di quanto avessero già,salvo in moltissimi casi ritornare al proprio passato.


Sempre direi proprio di no


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> I traditori, invece, danno sempre la colpa delle loro azioni al tradito, giustificando in questo modo e sollevandosi dalla responsabilità di aver creduto di aver trovato qualcosa che fosse meglio di quanto avessero già,salvo in moltissimi casi ritornare al proprio passato.


Ciao Nicola....dogma errato!


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Beh...le mie orecchie hanno sentito:
> Tu non mi davi...
> Tu non eri vicino...
> tu non mi amavi...
> tu eri egoista.


Non tutti i traditori danno sempre la colpa al tradito.
Lo ha fatto tua moglie, sbagliando.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori danno sempre la colpa al tradito.
> Lo ha fatto tua moglie, sbagliando.



Infatti. Ogni tradimento ed ogni traditore è diverso.

In comune hanno spesso frasi infelici, non accusatorie, ridicole ed infelici.


Normalmente sono più le donne a trovare la scusa.

Gli uomini magari lo pensano, ma non lo dicono, forse per timore di trovarsi in pochi minuti sulle scale.

Ma poi che vuol dire mi trascuri?

Non si può corteggiare una persona per una vita intera, quando c'è cortesia, educazione, non si litiga, ci si aiuta, si va sessualmente d'accordo, che altro bisogna fare per non trascurare  l'altro?


----------



## nicola (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Ogni tradimento ed ogni traditore è diverso.
> 
> In comune hanno spesso frasi infelici, non accusatorie, ridicole ed infelici.
> 
> ...


Tanti la tua ultima frase la prenderanno x abitudine. Io la trovo semplicemente vera.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Tanti la tua ultima frase la prenderanno x abitudine. Io la trovo semplicemente vera.



Per me è cosi, anzi, sbaglierò io ma trovo patetici certi rituali romantici se ripetuti all'infinito.

Forse perchè ho conosciuto dei traditori seriali che non si dimenticavano mai il regalo all'anniversario di matrimonio, i fiori per il compleanno,, regali importanti alla moglie quindi non ci ho mai tenuto.

Non trascurare per me significa solo esserci nei momenti 'duri' della vita.

Il tradimento è trascurare l'altro.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Ogni tradimento ed ogni traditore è diverso.
> 
> In comune hanno spesso frasi infelici, non accusatorie, ridicole ed infelici.
> 
> ...


Ci sono cose alle quali non si può porre un argine.
A mio parere, il tradimento nasce SOLO perché una persona ha bisogno di qualcosa, e ritiene che un extra la coppia gliela possa dare. Tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ci sono cose alle quali non si può porre un argine.
> A mio parere, il tradimento nasce SOLO perché una persona* ha bisogno di qualcosa*, e ritiene che un extra la coppia gliela possa dare. Tutto qui.


Io direi piuttosto *ha voglia *di qualcosa.
E' vero che la nostra cultura ci spinge ad avere tutto ciò che si desidera, anche a rate.
I bisogni sono altri.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ci sono cose alle quali non si può porre un argine.
> A mio parere, il tradimento nasce SOLO perché una persona ha bisogno di qualcosa, e ritiene che un extra la coppia gliela possa dare. Tutto qui.


Secondo me il tradimento nasce perché si cerca qualcosa che riteniamo ci manchi. Ma non è necessariamente detto che si tratti di un bisogno da dover soddisfare assolutamente. Spesso si tratta di un desiderio, al quale, volendo, si può porre un argine, a mio parere.
Spesso quello che manca è la fase introspettiva, che ci dovrebbe consentire di stabilire se si tratti di bisogno o desiderio, e nel secondo caso, se soddisfarlo sia priorità rispetto a quello che mettiamo in gioco per farlo, oppure no. (IMHO)


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io direi piuttosto *ha voglia *di qualcosa.
> E' vero che la nostra cultura ci spinge ad avere tutto ciò che si desidera, anche a rate.
> I bisogni sono altri.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento nasce perché si cerca qualcosa che riteniamo ci manchi. Ma non è necessariamente detto che si tratti di un bisogno da dover soddisfare assolutamente. Spesso si tratta di un desiderio, al quale, volendo, si può porre un argine, a mio parere.
> Spesso quello che manca è la fase introspettiva, che ci dovrebbe consentire di stabilire se si tratti di bisogno o desiderio, e nel secondo caso, se soddisfarlo sia priorità rispetto a quello che mettiamo in gioco per farlo, oppure no. (IMHO)


:up:


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento nasce perché si cerca qualcosa che riteniamo ci manchi. Ma non è necessariamente detto che si tratti di un bisogno da dover soddisfare assolutamente. Spesso si tratta di un desiderio, al quale, volendo, si può porre un argine, a mio parere.
> Spesso quello che manca è la fase introspettiva, che ci dovrebbe consentire di stabilire se si tratti di bisogno o desiderio, e nel secondo caso, se soddisfarlo sia priorità rispetto a quello che mettiamo in gioco per farlo, oppure no. (IMHO)


secondo me, il tradimento, ristabilisce un se... un proprio io.
io mi approprio di qualcosa che è solo mio.
la mancanza di cui parli potrebbe anche non essere condivisa e non far parte di una coppia.
tradisco, non per necessità, non per noia, non per mancanze..
tradisco perchè è l'unico modo per sentirmi, 
per conoscermi.
in questo caso viene anche meno quello che mettiamo in gioco... altrimenti molti saprebbero farlo.
troppo forte è la spinta alla conoscenza...camuffata da un evasione.
sono certo che molti traditori, dopo e anche tu saprai dirmi, quando tornano all'ovile... sanno bene cosa vogliono... cosa in realtà saprebbero essere...
qui  e non prima mettono in discussione le loro priorità.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me, il tradimento, ristabilisce un se... un proprio io.
> io mi approprio di qualcosa che è solo mio.
> la mancanza di cui parli potrebbe anche non essere condivisa e non far parte di una coppia.
> tradisco, non per necessità, non per noia, non per mancanze..
> ...


La mancanza infatti spesso non dipende dalla coppia, è personale, anche se a volte viene più facile al traditore "addebitarla" alla coppia (il famoso "mi trascuravi" di cui qualcuno parlava più sopra). 
Se si tradisce perché si sente questo atto come necessario e indispensabile, e insostituibile, alla propria conoscenza di sé, allora si rientra nella categoria del "bisogno" quindi della necessità, anche se ritengo, personalmente,  che 
non moltissimi tradimenti rientrino in questa tipologia, e che siano più frequenti quelli ascrivibili al mero desiderio (pura opinione, ribadisco, basata sulla casistica sperimentata e osservata personalmente).
Le priorità si mettono a discussione a posteriori perché spesso manca la fase introspettiva, probabilmente per mancanza di lucidità.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me, il tradimento, ristabilisce un sé... un proprio io.
> io mi approprio di qualcosa che è solo mio.
> la mancanza di cui parli potrebbe anche non essere condivisa e non far parte di una coppia.
> tradisco, non per necessità, non per noia, non per mancanze..
> ...


Significa che senza tradimento non si è padroni di sé nel "resto" della propria vita vissuta?
Significa che ci si sente sempre richiesti da altro che non siamo il nostro vero io quando non tradiamo?
Se non tradisco non posso conoscermi nelle altre circostanze della mia vita? Chi è quel signore/quella signora che vive la vita che dico mia?


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> La mancanza infatti spesso non dipende dalla coppia, è personale, anche se a volte viene più facile al traditore "addebitarla" alla coppia (il famoso "mi trascuravi" di cui qualcuno parlava più sopra).
> Se si tradisce perché si sente questo atto come necessario e indispensabile, e insostituibile, alla propria conoscenza di sé, allora si rientra nella categoria del "bisogno" quindi della necessità, anche se ritengo, personalmente,  che
> non moltissimi tradimenti rientrino in questa tipologia, e che siano più frequenti quelli ascrivibili al mero desiderio (pura opinione, ribadisco, basata sulla casistica sperimentata e osservata personalmente).
> Le priorità si mettono a discussione a posteriori perché spesso manca la fase introspettiva, probabilmente per mancanza di lucidità.


 ma quando hai tradito,
 hai messo in discussione la tua coppia?
si o no.
non ci sono alternative.
i conti se cosi non fosse li fai sempre dopo...
come traditore, ovvio.
da quello che hai scritto la tua coppia non è mai entrata in discussione... allora?
significa che in discussione c'eri solo tu e non la tua coppia.
o che neanche tu eri in discussione.
era in fondo solo un gioco.. appunto un 'avventura.
questo è.
dopo, solo dopo che hai tradito... metti in discussione la coppia, difficilmente prima.


----------



## marietto (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quando hai tradito,
> hai messo in discussione la tua coppia?
> si o no.
> non ci sono alternative.
> ...


Quando ho tradito ho saltato a piè pari la fase introspettiva. Era un gioco che ritenevo di essere 
in grado di "controllare" e "fermare" prima che diventasse qualcosa di più di un gioco divertente ma sostanzialmente innocuo. Quando innocuo non lo è stato più era troppo tardi per avere la lucidità di valutare le priorità.
La coppia l'ha messa in discussione mia moglie nel momento in cui la faccenda è venuta alla luce.
Io in realtà non l'ho mai messa in discussione perché in quel momento guardarsi dentro è stato necessario e la priorità mi era ben chiara fin da subito. Ma il fatto che l'abbia fatto dopo è assolutamente una mia colpa causata
da una incapacità di fare quelle valutazioni prima. Mero desiderio, comunque, non bisogno.


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Significa che senza tradimento non si è padroni di sé nel "resto" della propria vita vissuta?
> Significa che ci si sente sempre richiesti da altro che non siamo il nostro vero io quando non tradiamo?
> Se non tradisco non posso conoscermi nelle altre circostanze della mia vita? Chi è quel signore/quella signora che vive la vita che dico mia?


significa purtroppo e a malincuore che..
che potresti avere bisogno di quel passaggio. 
il tradimento è un passaggio, un percorso..e solo le persone stupide
 che lo hanno attuato possono pensare che non porterà conseguenze e riflessioni.
il nostro vero io.. anche se difficile, potrebbe uscire fuori da un tradimento.
molto spesso però dopo un tradimento si ricade nel non-io, nella rassegnazione,
 molti traditori tornano all'ovile non per amore ma per necessità.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> significa purtroppo e a malincuore che..
> che potresti avere bisogno di quel passaggio.
> il tradimento è un passaggio, un percorso..e solo le persone stupide
> che lo hanno attuato possono pensare che non porterà conseguenze e riflessioni.
> ...


Così è chiaro, e ho capito. E concordo totalmente, per prova.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me, il tradimento, ristabilisce un se... un proprio io.
> io mi approprio di qualcosa che è solo mio.
> la mancanza di cui parli potrebbe anche non essere condivisa e non far parte di una coppia.
> tradisco, non per necessità, non per noia, non per mancanze..
> ...





marietto ha detto:


> La mancanza infatti spesso non dipende dalla coppia, è personale, anche se a volte viene più facile al traditore "addebitarla" alla coppia (il famoso "mi trascuravi" di cui qualcuno parlava più sopra).
> Se si tradisce perché si sente questo atto come necessario e indispensabile, e insostituibile, alla propria conoscenza di sé, allora si rientra nella categoria del "bisogno" quindi della necessità, anche se ritengo, personalmente,  che
> non moltissimi tradimenti rientrino in questa tipologia, e che siano più frequenti quelli ascrivibili al mero desiderio (pura opinione, ribadisco, basata sulla casistica sperimentata e osservata personalmente).
> Le priorità si mettono a discussione a posteriori perché spesso manca la fase introspettiva, probabilmente per mancanza di lucidità.


Fati non foste a viver come fedeli ma per seguir virtute (altrui) e conoscenza (carnale)?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> significa purtroppo e a malincuore che..
> che potresti avere bisogno di quel passaggio.
> il tradimento è un passaggio, un percorso..e solo le persone stupide
> che lo hanno attuato possono pensare che non porterà conseguenze e riflessioni.
> ...


E *a volte *quello falso faceva meno schifo.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E *a volte *quello falso faceva meno schifo.


Meno schifo. Non "era bello", faceva meno schifo. Sì.


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E *a volte *quello falso faceva meno schifo.


non lo so.. non saprei rispondere.
ti direi che era diverso, questo si.
quale in fondo era meno o più falso?

mia moglie non era falsa con me...
 e non è stata falsa neanche con il suo amante.

allora?
come inquadro tutto questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non lo so.. non saprei rispondere.
> ti direi che era diverso, questo si.
> quale in fondo era meno o più falso?
> 
> ...


spider, sei un testone, come me


----------



## mic (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non lo so.. non saprei rispondere.
> ti direi che era diverso, questo si.
> quale in fondo era meno o più falso?
> 
> ...


La inquadri vedendo che era vera con entrambi.
Sai io continuo ad insistere nella necessità di volere qualcosa che manca nella vita della persona, del singolo. È l'incapacità di riuscire a dire che ne può fare a meno.
È questo il motivo per cui, almeno in potenza si è tutti traditori, di riflesso traditi. (Ovviamente in una coppa)
Più e più storie possono essere portate ad esempio di ciò, e non solo qui.
Uomini e donne che non mettono nemmeno in dubbio la loro storia ufficiale, ma che necessitano, nella loro vita anche di altro. E lo prendono dove ritengono di trovarlo.


Comunque gli ultimi post del 3D di Nicola sono stati per me molto educativi. per questo vi ringrazio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non lo so.. non saprei rispondere.
> ti direi che era diverso, questo si.
> quale in fondo era meno o più falso?
> 
> ...


Io parlavo per me.


----------

